# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA NA KBC RIJEKA

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj na KBC RI.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!




*korisni liknovi kako se ne bi neke teme ponavljale:*

SAVJETI
SPERMIOGRAM U RIJECI
KBC RIJEKA

----------


## patientia

Drage cure, gdje ste mi? Nitko se ne javlja? Ima li novosti, kako teku postupci..dajte da malo "oživimo" ovo naše carstvo upornosti, snage i prijateljstva... :Smile: )

----------


## marinci

Hm,i ja se pitam gdje su?? Dajte da malo cavrljamo   :Grin:   ja u petak idem na nas drugi ultrazvuk tad bi se vec morala vidit bebica i   :Heart:  ...ahh,tako me strah... sta ima kod vas? Ajde,ajde pisite malo   :Kiss:

----------


## marinci

Evo da vam javim,danas smo trudni 9tj,bili na ultraz.bebica je ziva,vidili smo srceko koje KUCA,ima rukice i nogice i sve sta treba imat  jako smo ponosni i docentica je zadovoljna ali imam i nesto kao hematom  hm,odkud sad to i ona se pita zato moram strogo mirovat i kontrola za 3-4tj  btw.dali je to opasno,hematom? Ona je rekla samo nek mirujem.

----------


## mery0908

Marinci iskrene cestitke!!!!samo ti miruj,radi kako ti kaze docentica.danas smo zvali zagreb za kariogram.nalaz nam je UREDU.bas sam sretna!!!!kad nam dođe kuci narucit cu se kod doktora da vidim kad bi mogla opet pocet!!! lijep pozdrav svima!!!!! :D

----------


## lucija83

Marinci super za srceko  :D  :D  :D    a hematom ti je kada prilikom udarca ili istegnuca pukne jedna ili vise krvnih zila nadam se da ce samo brzo proci ti miruj i mazi busu i sve ce biti dobro.... kad se sjetim kad sam ja cula srce prvi put mislila sam da cu umrijet od srece i sad smo vec u sedmom mjesecu i malena je aktivna za poludit, uvijek se sjetim onih zelja od cura zelimo ti dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu e pa stvarno i je tako malo cak i predosadno ali dobro. eto svim suborkama zelim da sto prije dobiju ono za sto se bore.....                                                                                                mery 0908 dobro dosla i sto prije osla na trudnicki forum......     pozdrav svima..!!!!!!!

----------


## marinci

Hvala drage moje,nadam se da ce taj hematom nestat cim prije   :Evil or Very Mad:   za par mj kad se uvjerim da ce biti sve ok i da je krenulo kako treba poklonila bi nekome gonale,imam ih 13 komada rok im je do 12mj pa ako kojoj treba za 9-eti mj neka javi....  :Kiss:

----------


## Ameli

*marinci* baš mi je drago što si čula taj najljepši zvuk ali miruj, mazi i čuvaj svoju mrvicu i neka sve bude uredu.
*luce* pa zar je već prošlo 7 mjeseci, sječam se tvoje objave kao da je bila jučer   :Kiss:  
*mery* super za kariogram i sretno u naručivanju.
svima   :Kiss:   i pozdrav

----------


## k&s

*Marinci* super za    :Heart:  !
S hematomom se nije za šaliti, zato poslušaj docenticu i miruj (i ja sam imala hematom u 9 tjednu i strogo mirovala 2 tijedna i nakon toga je nestao)!

*Mery0908* ~~~~~~~~ za novu borbu i malog   :Saint:  !

*Lucija83* nevjerovatno kako brzo prolaze ti trudnički dani. Eto i ja brojim još sitno, par sedmica....

*Ameli* kako si ti? Kad krećeš u akciju?

----------


## magi7

Bok cure, evo da Vam se i ja javim.
Ja sam na prvoj folikulometriji u petak 22/05 te se nadam da će ovo biti 3. sreća.
Srki , kad ti krećeš u akciju?
Marinici super za srčeko i samo odmaraj.
Pozzz

----------


## marinci

magi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## srki

[quote="magi7"]Bok cure, evo da Vam se i ja javim.
Ja sam na prvoj folikulometriji u petak 22/05 te se nadam da će ovo biti 3. sreća.
Srki , kad ti krećeš u akciju?
Marinici super za srčeko i samo odmaraj.
Pozzz[/quo

magi7!Drago mi je da si se javila.danas sam zvala rekla mi je sestra da dodjem 21.5 po decapeptil.
zelim ti puno srece u ovom postupku.

----------


## SUZY75

Bok cure da vam se javim, marinci drago mi je za tebe samo se čuvaj, ali doslovno miruj i bit će sve ok, ja ću ponovno u 9 ili 10 mj, početkom sedmog mi je rekao dr. da dođem da se dogovorimo, da se mene pita išla bih odma sad ali nemože, svim novim curama želim od srca dobrodošlicu i da nam čim prije ostanu trudne svima velika pusa  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

> ... ja ću ponovno u 9 ili 10 mj, početkom sedmog mi je rekao dr. da dođem da se dogovorimo, *da se mene pita išla bih odma sad ali nemože*...


Da li prije ne moze zbog guzve, odnosno zato sto treba cekati red do tada ili se to odnosi samo na tvoj konkretan slucaj?

----------


## marinci

SRKI,SUZY   :Love:   :Kiss:  

Samo neznam kakva cu biti na svojoj svadbi 20.6   :Smile:   valjda cu moc malo cagat  :?  nadam se da ce se taj vrag povuc   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   samo mi je on sad trebao...ali mirujem,sve za   :Saint:  ok nije sad da sam prikovam za krevet,al vise lezim,malo setam po kuci i tako,ne dizem nista i to je to...

SUZY ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od svega srca za tvoj novi DOBITNI postupak i tvog malog   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## marči

cure molim vas vibrajte na odbrojavanju, a ne na ovoj temi! vodite ovu temu molim vas u što informativnijem obliku! 


sretno u postupcima! 


 :Kiss:

----------


## marinci

Ok.sorry   :Embarassed:   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## mery0908

bog cure!!!!bi mi mogla koja objasnit koji je postupak kad se radi prirodni ivf a ne stimulirani.bila sam samo u stimuliranom pa bi me zanimalo.Hvala vam puno!!Sretno svima!!!!!

----------


## pak

meri0908
u prirodnom ivf ne koristiš lijekove za stimulaciju ostalo je isto, odlaziš na folikulometrije i na kraju punkcija uz malo sreče,˙( često se dešava da folikul pobjegne) 
sretno!

----------


## mery0908

Hvala puno na odgovoru!!!!!!!

----------


## k&s

*magi7* kako je bilo na folikulometriji?

----------


## magi7

Curke moje,

evo da vam se javim. Danas bila na drugoj folikulometriji i večereas štoperica jer se docentica boji da najveći ne pobjegne. U utorak punkcija-nadamo se da ćemo dobiti 2 jajne stanice. prije 2 dana mi je endometrij bio 4 mm pa to nije bilo dobro ali danas mi je 8mm što je super za 9dc.
Držite mi fige u utorak da sve prođe bezbolnije.
I imam jedno pitanje -ako netko slučajno zna da mi kaže. Po mojoj procjeni u petak bi trebao biti transfer ako sve bude OK, a u taj petak bi išla kod bioenergičara. Da li je to moguće da poslije transfera idem kod njega ili bolje preskočiti?


 :Kiss:   i pozdrav svima.

Srki kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## ZLATKA

evo i mene ponovno curke drage
bila na punkciji u nedjelju , čekam sutra u 10h da zovem laboratorij...

----------


## marinci

SRETNO CURE   :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav svima..evo da vas pozdravim i,ako me primate, da vam se priključim..prošao je i moj prvi AIH 21.05..sad uživam uz Dabrostone i pravim se da ne očekujem ništa.

----------


## GIZMOS

EVO PRVI PUT SE JAVLJAM NA OVAJ FORUM IAKO REDOVNO PRATIM DOGAĐANJA

----------


## GIZMOS

EVO DA SE I JA PREDSTAVIM S OBZIROM DA SAM NOVA NA FORUMU. 
PRIJE TOČNO 3 GODINE DESILA SE TRUDNOČA -ABORTUS MISSED U 8 TJEDNU I ODA TADA NIŠTA...
DVIJE GODINE BILI SMO PREPUŠTENI SAMI SEBI I KLASIČNIM KOMENTARIMA ONIH KOJI NE ZNAJU POPUT: "OPUSTI SE, TO TI JE SVE STRES"! ILI : "TI BAREM ZNAŠ DA MOŽEŠ!" (često me baš ta rečenica hrabrila u danim kad sam oplakivala dolazak menstruacije).
PRIJE NEPUNIH GODINU DANA ODLUČILA SAM UZETI STVAR U SVOJE RUKE USPRKOS MOJOJ PRIMARNOJ GINEKOLOGICI KOJA ME UVJERAVALA DA NE SMIJEM ZAČETI JER POSTOJI ŠANSA DA IMAM HPV I DA TO NE MOŽE IĆI JEDNO S DRUGIM. NAKON ŠTO JE TIPIZACIJA POKAZALA DA SU NJEZINE TVRDNJE BESMISLENE (hpv dnk NEGATIV) ODLUČILA SAM SE KRENUTI ZAOBILAZNIM PUTEM. KRENULA JE POTRAGA ZA INFORMACIJAMA I PRVIM NALAZIMA KOJI SU REDOM POKAZIVALI DA NEMA RAZLOGA ZABRINUTOSTI (hormoni ok, hsg ok, brisevi ok, ovulacija uredna, ciklusi redovni, markeri hepatitisa, hiv, sifilis...i sve ostalo što je bilo potrebno---sve ok) NAKON ŠTO SAM KOD PRIVATNIKA ISPRAZNILA ĐEPOVE I SHVATILA DA JE SVE OK NA RED JE DOŠAO I MM I ŠOK...OLIGOASTHENOSPERMIA U NEKOLIKO NAVRATA.
FINANCIJSKI I PSIHIČKI ISCRPLJENA KRENULA SAM U NOVU BORBU I NARUČILA SE NA KONZULTACIJE U KBC RIJEKA. 
PRVI DOJAM BIO JE TOTALNO OBESHRABRUJUĆI...POŽELJELA SAM DA NIKAD VIŠE NE DOĐEM NA TO MJESTO, SJEČAM SE DA SAM NA POVRATKU KUĆI CIJELIM PUTEM LILA SUZE I NIKAKVI POKUŠAJU MM NISU ME MOGLI SMIRITI. OSTALA SAM NA IZRECI JEDNE FORUMAŠICE: DOBIJEŠ KOLIKO PLATIŠ!!!
NA TIM PRVIM KONZULTACIJAMA ODMAH SMO DOGOVORILI AIH KOJI JE USLIJEDIO U IDUĆEM CIKLUSU.


________________________________________________

JA 28- OK
MM 29 - OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIA

1 AIH-0 (KBC RIJEKA)
2 AIH 0 (KBC RIJEKA)







JA 1980. MM 1980.
JA-SVE 5
MM-OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIA

----------


## k&s

Draga *GIZMOS* dobrodošla i još prije otišla na trudnički forum!
Draga moja, dijagnoza tvog dragog nije smak svijeta i tu ima puno nas čija je dijagnoza kao vaša i koji se borimo sa time. Puno nas je i uspjelo! Zašto nebiste i vi bili jedni od tih?
Malo prosurfaj rodom i vidi iskustva cura sa sličnom dijagnozom, pripremi se na to da malo tko uspije u prvi put, da treba imati strpljenja, hrabrosti i upornosti za prolaziti kroz razne postupke, ali da se na kraju sve to itekako isplati.
Imamo sreće šta se u KBC Rijeka izvodi ICSI postpak kamo je dovoljan jedan spremić tvog dragog da bi došlo do oplodnje i do malog   :Saint:  !
Doktori su stručni, rade to već desetke godina, neki su više suosjećajni, neki manje, ali dobri su to ljudi koji se raduju svakom folikulu i svakoj beti zajedno sa nama.
Želim vam sve najbolje!

----------


## k&s

Hej* Magi 7* kako je bilo na punkciji? Koliko ima folikulića? Šta kaže docentica?
*ZLATKA* kad će transfer?

Curke   :Kiss:  !

----------


## coolerica

Gizmos moja je priča skoro identična tvojoj osim što se meni doktori (konkretnije doktorica) u KBC-u čine vrlo dragima, sve lijepo objasne a i kad sam imala HSG jedna me sestra baš lijepo pomazila po obrazu..eh kad bi oni znali da mi najviše od svega pamtimo te sitnice koje te utješe..Kad ti radiš testić?
Svima ostalima želim puno sreće i puno malih Riječanki i Riječana   :Wink:

----------


## ZLATKA

drage moje, sutra u 9.00 idem na transfer
od 4 folikula dobili smo 4 jajne stanice od kojih jedna nije bila zrela, a ostale 3 su se oplodile i lijepo podijelile
jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
sutra idem po svoju dječicu, nadam se po barem dvoje...

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav curke, pogotovo želim veliku dobrodošlicu novim curama.
Evo ja danas bila na punkciji koja je do sada bil najgora. Bila je strašno bolna i ako sad ne uspije ne znam kad ću biti spremna za dalje jer mi je ovo danas bilo traumatično iskustvo  :Sad:  Još sam morala i oko 1 sat ležati u sobi jer mi je bilo jako loše. Ali imam i dobre vijesti, od 3 folikula dobili smo 2 jajne stanice. :D  :D 

Prekosutra zovem da vidim dal je sve OK i kad je transfer.

 :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo baš sam se raspisala i sve mi se izbrisalo. Htjela sam se nadovazati na moje poruke vezano za osoblje u KBC Rijeka...Nemam ja ništa protiv njih i svi su oni divni i dragi, ali nije svaki doktor za svaku osobu. Recimo, doktor Vlašić me oduševio...pažljiv je, suosječajan, drag. Ja sam se opredjelila za docenticu Smiljan jer je ona u trenutku naručivanja bila slobodna, a ja sam htjela što prije doći na red (mislim da je Vlastelić bio na GO). Obzirom da imam iskustva sa još jednim privatnikom prije nje ostala sam malo šokirana razlikom u postupanju (on me je ispitao sve i svašta, od prve menstruacije do prvog odnosa, bolesti majke itd.  -nekako stekneš dojam da je nekome stalo), a ona me nije pitala apsolutno ništa, bila je konkretna, pričala kako su velike šanse da i ako zatrudnim da dođe do spontanog ili sl. pošto mi se več  jednom desilo...U tom trenutku vjerojatno nisam bila spremna slušati takve stvari pa sam ostala paf (to sam i sama znala, ali pričajmo mi prije o trudnoči, a o ostalom čemo kad dođe na red). Mislim da ne treba unaprijed biti pesimističani i spremati se na najgore. 
Uglavnom toliko o mom prvom utisku...kasnije su dojmovi splasnuli, stavila sam si u glavu da nije svaki doktor za svakoga, prihvatila situaciju i krenula dalje...(ali čula sam da je docentica stručna što je najvažnije-i to me utješilo)

----------


## gupi51

Drage Riječanke, 

Može li mi netko odgovoriti koliko se čeka na postupak u Rijeci? I još bitnije znate li kojeg dobrog primarnog ginekologa/logicu kod koje bih prebacila svoj karton? Moja sadašnja ginekologica je vrlo neugodna.
Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## pak

gizmos
evo da te malo ohrabrim, vas nalaz stvarno nije tako strašan kao što zvući,iz mog potpisa možeš vidjeti našu dijagnozu i gdje smo radili postupke, i imaš pravo nije svaki doktor za svakog,meni je na jednom transferu bila doc. i nije mi legla inače sam kod dr. vlastelića i on mi je super i vlašić mi je ok.  a isto tako u privatnoj klinici su uvijeti bili super ali s doktorom se nisam našla, tako da sve ima svoje za i protiv pa ako ti ne paše uvijek se možeš prebaciti kod drugog jer najbitnije je da imaš povjerenja u svog doktora.ja osobno se nadam da čemo popraviti spermiogram i moći opet u rijeku jer ja svog doktora nebi više mijenjala,meni je on najbolji,i najbitnije plačala ili ne za sebe uvijek tražim najbolje što mi mogu ponuditi jer na to imam pravo.malo sam se raspisala ,nadam se da će  ti u buduče biti bolje.sretno!

----------


## pak

evo i jednog pitanja za cure koje su upućene,
dali u rijeci imaju mogučnost zamrzavanja plivaća,ili je zamrzavanje isključivo za embrije,nama to predstavlja najveći problem pa se moramo uzdati u klinike koje to rade,a tako mi se neda mjenjati, bili i na vv i nije  mi se ne svidjelo.

----------


## mery0908

Upravo sam se narucila kod Dr.Vlastelica da vida kariogram.Narucila sam se putem maila,ali vidim da ambulanta humane reprodukcije nema mail pa sam se narucila na ginekologiju a napisala sam da se narucivam u ambulantu humane reprodukcije.Nadam se da me nece narucit u polikliniku,ali u humanu kod Dr.Vlastelica.Kako se vi cure narucivate?Nadam se da nisam nista zbrljala.Da sam iz rijeke isla bi sam se narucit osobno ali nisam.
ZLATKA tebi sutra sretno na transferu!!!!!!!!! :D Lijep pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

Imaš pravo, nalaz i nije toliko strašan, a do sada nismo ni radili na poboljšanju. Ovaj mjesec sam se naoružala raznim antioksidansima i vitaminima pa se nadam da će na bolje...Dr.iz MB je rekao da po tom što vidi i ne bi trebalo biti večih problema, već da nam samo treba duže vremena do postizanja trudnoče nego nekom sa boljim nalazima. Meni je predložio još i laparoskopiju da bi bili sigurni u prohodnost (HSG pokazao da su jajovodi prohodni, ali...nikad se ne zna). Predložio mi je to jš jedan doktor kod kojeg sam išla privatno, ali u Rijeci mi kažu kako laparoskopija ne dolazi u obzir!!! ZBUNJENA SAM!!! Ima netko slčnih iskustva s mimoilaženjem mišljenja kod doktora? Meni je teško samoj donositi odluke poput ovih!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

magi-žao mi je zbog tvoje bolne punkcije, čini mi se po onom što čitam da je svaki put drukčije iskustvo....Baš mi je i prijateljica neki dan pričala kako je i ona ovaj ciklus dožijela horor i kako ne zna da li će se opet usuditi. Sva ta patnja...a do transfera na kraju nije ni došlo...


A na pitanje koliko se čeka za red na Rijeku....
Na prve konzultacije čekala sam možda desetak dana, iduči ciklus primili su me na aih, drugi ciklus također...Što se tiče inseminacija mislim da su primali svaki mjesec odnosno onoliko koliko ti dr odredi, ali od travnja 09. nešto se promjenilo, morali su smanjiti broje pacijenata pa sada naručuju recimo svaki drugi mjesec...to je moje iskustvo. Za ostale postupke još uvijek ne znam. Meni je rečeno da ču na jesen na IVF...

----------


## pak

gizmos
ako idete na ivf onda je prohodnost jajnika nebitna,možda te zato ne šalju na laproskopiju,ipak je to operacija.  razilaženja u mišljenjima  ti je normala,svaki doktor ima svoje mišljenje ,na tebi je da odlučiš ako idete u MB onda se prilagođavaš njihovim zahtjevima.a što se punkcije tiče cure tažite inekciju i dobt čete ju, ja sam dobila u svakom postupku ali kako volim biti sigurna još sam i popila analgetik prije punkcije,tako da nije bilo strašno,a ako sam dobro shvatila kod večeg broja folikula može se tražiti i lokalna,sve je stvar  dogovora s doktorom.
zlatka da rezultat transfera budu  :Saint:   :Saint:  !

----------


## GIZMOS

Pak, kako to da si se nakon Rijeke odlučila za Zg? Dali to ideš privatno i kakva su tvoja iskustva? Jesi zadovoljna tretmanom? Moj M je jučer bio kod dr.opče prakse i on ga je pitao zašto ne idemo na VV? I on je čuo priče da tamo ima puno uspjeha i da su uvjeti dosta bolji nego u Rijeci? Ja sam razmišljala i o toj opciji ali ne znam kako bi uspjela s tim putovanjima, slobodnim danima itd. Da li ti ostaješ u Zg ili putuješ na folikulometrije i koliko o sve skupa uopče traje? Recimo od prvog UZV do transfera? Recimo, meni je redovno ovulacija između 13 i 15 dana (rijetko kada kasnije)

----------


## SUZY75

Evo mene cure nakon dužeg vremena, svima velika   :Kiss:  
Novim curama želim dobrodošlicu od srca i da mi čim prije dobijete svoje bebače.
Cure vidim da vas muče neke dileme u vezi doktora i načina rada pa ću vam odgovoriti iz svog osobnog iskustva koji nažalost i nije baš mali, ali što se može idemo dalje.
KBC Rijeka je potpuno ok i svaki je doktor od njih troje dobar samo ovisi kako tko kome odgovara karakterno , ja sam kod dr. Vlastelića i on je u kratko odličan kao čovjek, a kao i liječnik,dr.Smiljan je isto super samo je ona malo drugačije pristupa i "puca direkt u glavu",pa nam to poneki put i ne paše,ali kad je problem tu je da vas utješi,Ddr. Vlašić je po meni sredina između njih dvoje po karakteru ali isto odličan, do 4 mjeseca je bilo sve super mogle smo upasti kad god smo htjele,ali sad je velika frka, ja sam imala spontani i početkom sedmog mjeseca se moram naručit za jesen dr V mi je rekao za 09 ili 10 mjesec kako stvari stoje bojim se da to neće biti baš tako jer od drugih cura čujem da je 09 već popunjen, pa ču ja čim dobijem prve stvari nakon spontanog otići dole izvidjeti i naručiti se, najbolje je osobno ko može što se tiće punkcije cure pitajte sestre inekciju dat če vam je bez beda prije punkcije ako ih imate puno dogovorite se da vas uspavaju ja sam tako išla zadnja dva puta i ok je prije se oporaviš pogotovo ako ih imaš dosta, ja sam bila 2 puta u Sloveniji i na dogovoru u VV ali nije to to što se mene tiće oni naprave svoj posao kako treba a ostalo je sve do nas to je moje mišljenje.
Evo cure ja se raspisala ali to je ukratko o vašim pitanjima
magi 7 i Zlatka za vaše bebače  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D  :D  SRETNO

----------


## GIZMOS

SUZY 75.da li ti je to bila prva trudnoča? I što kažu za spontani ili ništa ni ne  kažu? Če ti radit sada kakve daljnje pretrage ili to ide pod normalno?
Ja sam prije tri godine imala 1 ab missed ali mi je rečeno da tek nakon 2-3 uzastopna pobačaja ili slično počinju sa imunološkim pretragama.

A što se tiče gužve u KBC Rijeka, meni je docentica obečala da će me primiti u 5 mj. na AIH, ali kad sam nazvala 1DC sestre su rekle da više nema mjesta, i da zovem u 6 mjesecu i da napomenem da sam na listi za 6 mjesec. Sad čekam m. pa čemo vidit da li če to ći baš tako glatko, ali nekako mi se čini da ga baš samnom imaju nešto...

----------


## pak

gizmoš imaš pp

----------


## pak

greška u pisnju GIZMOS sorry

----------


## Ambra

Bok svima...I need some help.  

Slijedeći mjesec idem prvi put za IUI bez hormona, pa još neznam kako to sve ide u KBC - Rijeka. 

Rekli su mi da se javim prvi dan cikulusa pa slijedi folikulometrija 8 d.c. i to je sve sto znam  :? 

Thanxxx

----------


## ZLATKA

stigla sam i ja drage moje
evo bila sam na transferu i vratili su mi dva embrića i baš sam sretna
nadam se da će se klinci čvrsto primiti i da će beta 15.06. biti visoka...

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav Ambra, evo pošto sam ja svježa s prvog IUI-a ja ću ti napisati moje iskustvo..Dakle, kad sam dobila nazvala sam da se naručim ali mi je sestra rekla da nemože preko tel već da dođem s uputnicom dolje, i tamo me naručila 8.DC u 8 ujutro (ako si kod docentice ne očekuj je prije 9). Imala sam folikulometrije 8, 10, 12 DC i tog 12. dana je rekla vidimo se preksutra s mužićem. 14. DC došla sam prvo na folikulometriju jer mi nije dala štopericu (rekla je nešto u stilu: da vidimo za prvi put kako puca sam) i vidila je da folikul još nije pukao al da će skoro (bio je 20 nečega  :Laughing:  i endometrij 12). mužić je čim smo došli dao svoj doprinos i bili smo slobodni do podne. u podne sam ušla unutra i bila gotova za točno 5 minuta (nema ležanja, ničeg- gaće na guzu i doma). Ja sam se još vratila nakom 15-ak min jer nisam znala kad da počnem s Dabrostonima (rekla je ne još tek kad potvrdimo ovulaciju, dođi preksutra). I ja došla prekutra kad je potvrdila ovulaciju, pogledala žuto tijelo i to je bilo to.
Hm, nikad nisam znala biti kratka, oprostite   :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

ZLATKA ~~~~~ da se čvrsto ulove za mamicu.

----------


## Ambra

Ciao Coolerica!

Hvala ti za info. 

Dobro sada znam da ne očekujem ništa posebno tog dana (8 DC).. i netrebam gnjavit muža da pođe samnom!? Meni treba svaki put sat vremena do Rijeke ...pa je to jedino sto me malo muči...ali nema veze ...sve za bebicu   :Heart:  

Hvala ... pozdrav i sve sretno ti želim  :D

----------


## Vojvođanka

Coolerica ostala sam zbunjena tvojim obješnjenjem inseminacije - što ti je docentica kontrolirala žuto tijelo nakon inseminacije i što si ili ćeš uopće uzimati kakve ljekove :? 
ja sam bila na dva postupka u 9 i 10 mj. kod Dr. Vlastelića i nakon inseminacije mi je samo rečeno ukoliko dobijem M da mu se javim.
Zašto ja nisam išla na kontrole :? 
A Dr. Vlastelić počinje s radom od ponedjeljka tako da vam se i ja cure pridružujem u čekaonici 
uf, od čekaonice me je muka
pozdrav svim trudnicama   :Kiss:

----------


## magi7

pozdrav curke,

evo mene. Danas bio transfer 1 četvorostaničnog žgolje. Drugi je bio samo na 2 stanice pa ga nisu vratili. Sad mi držite fige, bete 15/6.
Pozzzz

----------


## giga

Pozdrav i od mene   :Bye:  

U ponedjeljak krećem sa prvom folikolumetrijom. U prirodnjaku sam, ovaj put bez hormona i to mi je prvi put na taj način, do sada sam išla sa klomifenom u prirodni.

Vidimo se   :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

> Coolerica ostala sam zbunjena tvojim obješnjenjem inseminacije - što ti je docentica kontrolirala žuto tijelo nakon inseminacije i što si ili ćeš uopće uzimati kakve ljekove :?


pa kako sam ja shvatila pošto mi nije dala štopericu htjela je provjeriti 2 dana poslije inseminacije da li je bila ovulacija..a pošto je taj dan bio student u ordinaciji onda je još njemu svašta objašnjavala pa je tako ušla u priču o funkciji žutog tijela i dijastoli  :?  i svačemu što ja ne razumijem. a dabrostone pijem jer mi je progesteron 21. dc bio dosta nizak mjesec prije(lh trakice potvrdile ovulaciju 18 dc ciklus od 33 dana što mi inače nikad nije al ona je samo pogledala nalaz i rekla nizak progesteron iako nisam vadila 7 dana poslje ovulacije kako bi trebalo). inače mislim da ni ja nebi dobila dabrostone. sve ovo je moje shvaćanje situacije al nadam se da sam ti odgovorila na pitanja.   :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

joj zbilja mi fali edit..stalno duplo postam..sad sam se sjetila da mi je to za kontrolu rekla kad sam pitala kad da počnem piti Dabrostone, možda njih nije dobro početi prije ovulacije pa je htjela biti sigurna

----------


## k&s

Magi 7 ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude uspješan ovaj postupak!

Pozdrav svim curama u postupku, i onima koje to nisu, da im ova godina donese   :Saint:  !

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo i mojih iskustava sa inseminacije...

Folikulometrije 8,10,12,14 dan i nakon toga 15 dan inseminacija. Dva dan nakon inseminacije kontrolni uzv da se vidi da li je folikul puknuo i da li je uopče bila ovulacija...I dođem tako 15 dc i dr kaže da ovulacija još nije bila i propadne cijeli mjesec i sve folikulometrije, putovanja u rijeku...
Na drugoj inseminaciji (NAVODNO) pogođen termin, ali...kraj znate!
Sad se spremam za treću ako me uopće prime u 6 mjesecu...
A tko zna...? Možda bude 3 sreća...(muža sam naoružala bioastinom, cinkom, selenom,folnom...pa možda se i njemu spermiogram šta popravi)
Uglavnom ništa strašno, ništa bolno, možda malo neugodno (barem meni, jer nikako da se naviknem na ginekologe), ležanja nema, premda bi trebalo biti (meni je prvi put iscurilo i kad sam to rekla mojoj prim. gin samo mi je odgovorila: Pa šta misliš da ti u sloveniji ne bi iscurilo? Užas, jako je smeta Slovenija) i tako, sve skupa ok! Najljepši dio svega je nada i vjera da će uroditi plodom, u tim danima se uvijek trudim uživati i biti pozitivna...

----------


## coolerica

joj GIZMOS odahnula sam kad sam vidila da si i ti bila na kontrolnom uzv-u. ja već zabrijala da je kod mene posumnjala na nekakav problem   :Laughing:  Ja imam još 3 dana isčekivanja al poznato stezanje i bolovi su već tu pa mi se sve vidi da sam drugi mjesec opet u čekaonici..i ja mog šopam bioastinom, cinkom i selenom pa ko zna.

----------


## GIZMOS

Da se ne nadamo nečemu ne bi ni išle u sve te postupke i torture koje može shvatit samo netko oput nas tko ih je prošao. i ja sam u išćekivanju ovaj mjesec (kučna radinost sa dodatkom klomifena) mada si već toliko poznajem cikluse da sam sigurna da neće biti ništa, ali ipak sam odlučila uživati još koji dan i praviti se da ništa ne vidim.

----------


## srki

Evo curke da Vam se i ja malo javim,da ne mislite da sam umrla.
ja sutra krecem na prvu folikulometriju.
Novim curama zelim dobrodoslicu a svima nama u postupku BINGO!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

Evo me natrag iz "čekaonice"
Bila sam u 5 mj. da se naručim za dogovor kod Dr. Vlastelića, sestra Mira i sestra Semi su blaženo pijuckale kavicu i rakle mi da je Dr na godišnjem i da bi bilo najbolje da se javim početkom 6 mj. jer nemaju rspored, zovem jučer i ljepo mi kažu da dođem danas oko 11h jer je tada najmanja gužva.
Došla sam, čekala 1h (po običaju) i kad sam konačno ušla su mi rekle ovo: Dr je prebukiran, 6mj. i 7 mj. su "rasprodani" za postupke, 8mj. su godišnji, ograničeni su s br. postupaka u mj. i da bi bilo najbolje da se javim u 7 mj. za dogovor.
 :Evil or Very Mad:  grrr, grrr
Nakon mog gore objašnjenja su mi rekle da fotokopiram uputnicu, ili pošaljem fax, s naznakom da je za dogovor s Dr. Vlastelićem i da će me doktor "ugurati" nakon službeno obavljenog posla, jer nas cura ima jaaaako puno koje smo ga čekale pa nam izlazi u susret   :Love:  
Eto bar nešto..
I da svi nalazi od prošle godine mi više ne važe pa me čeka "jahanje" okolo po raznoraznim laboratorijima
A za postupak se nadam da ću upasti u 9 mj.
Pozdrav cure...

----------


## marinci

SRKI sretno,drzim fige   :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

prijavljujem minus na testu..a sve sam napravila po uputama..natunkala ga, čekala 5 minuta, odlučila čekat 1o minuta, bacila ga u smeće, izvadila ga iz smeća, rastavila ga, gledala pod svim vrstama svjetla..i opet minus..
više sreće ovaj mjesec..svim curama   :Kiss:  i ~~~

----------


## i dora

Pozdrav cure!
Svima koje ste u postupku ili se tek spremate šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja prijavljujem pad bazalne temperature...nekako samveć odustala od testova za trudnoču jer mi nose prevelika razočaranja. A cikluse sam toliko prokužila da nema šanse da više zavaram sama sebe. U prijašnjim mjesecima sam stalno izmišljala neke simptome i uvjeravala se da se osjećam nekako drukčije. Sad jednostavno ne očekujem ništa osim M. pa da šta bude bude...

Pozdrav svima i ako netko ima kakvih novosti iz riječke čekaone neka piše...liste čekanja,nove trudnoče itd. Ja se za koji dan moram naručiti za iui, nadam se da če me primit

----------


## coolerica

e šišaj ga GIZMOS..i ja sam za koji dan u čekaoni pa se vidimo. nekako se nadam da će mi ovo biti zadnji IUI pa kako god završio.

----------


## Ameli

evo da se i ja malo javim, čitam vas redovito ali ne pišem jer se kod mene trenutno ništa ne dešava. ovo ljeto sam odlučila odmarati se, više psihički nego fizički. dr. V mi je rekao da dođem u 6.mj na dogovor za dodatne pretrage ali kako vidim po vašim pričama da stanje nije baš bajno pa neznam dali se uopće truditi s naručivanjem ili jednostavno sve ostaviti za jesen.
svim novim curama coolerici, GIZMOS,Vojvođanki i Ambri želim dobrodošlicu i da čim prije ostvarite svoj najljepši san   :Saint:  
svima u postupku želim veliku sreću i da nam uskoro objavite veeelike bete
svim trudnicama i curama koje odmaraju kao ja velika   :Kiss:   i pozdrav i  da nakupite snage za nove pobjede!

----------


## Vojvođanka

Pozdrav Ameli
razumjem te kada kažeš da se trebaš psihički odmoriti, ovo iscrpljuje  :Sad:  
Ja sam skupljala snagu cijelu zimu, meditirala, čitala brdo dobrih knjiga, evo jedne za proučiti - ŽENSKO TIJELO-ŽENSKA MUDROST, od dr. Christiane Northrup. Osijećala sam veliki pritisak od dragih ljudi koji me okružuju i od M da nastavim s postupcima, i na veliko nerazumijevanje zašto sam toliko psihički iscrpljena??? Da li to uopće bilo tko drugi može razumijeti osim nas cura koje to prolazimo? Uglavnom rekla sam DOSTA.
Kad sam pronašla mir i snagu u sebi za nastavak ja sam se vratila   :Smile:  
Zaključak - treba zastati i oslušnuti sebe i svoje tijelo.
Pozdrav cure    :Love:

----------


## Ambra

Hvala ti Ameli..evo nešto malo o meni.. 

Ovo je za mene sve dosta novo pa nema puno info..osim:1,5 god pokušavamo bez uspijeha. MM oligoasthenozoospermia, JA: Prošlji mjesec prvi HSSG: bolilo jaaako ali kratko, desni jajovod OK, lijevi nije vidila jasno prolaz. Čekam mezis sada je 25 DC kada budem dobilia slijedi folikolumetrija 8dc i prvi IUI u ovom mjesecu (tako su mi rekli) .....i jedva čekam :D !

Neču se ništa nadati jer vidim da nije sve to tako jednostavno kao što sam nekada mislila... a to je da sam mislila da kada se odlučimo da ču odmah ostat trudna... well was I wrong  :Crying or Very sad:  !  

I to je sve o meni!!

Pozdrav svima    :Bye:

----------


## maya3

pozz drage suborke  :Smile:   trebala bih nekoliko informacija što se tiče postupaka u Ri dali se oni razlikuju bitno od postupaka na VV? (za one k
oje znaju) kolika je gužva i ima li anestezija pri punkciji?

----------


## pak

maya3 dobrodošla
mogo ti pokušati odgovotiti.kažem pokušati jer zapravo nisam bila na vv u postupku,bili tamo 3 puta i ništa nismo napravili,ali mislim da se posutpci ne razlikuju previše po bolnicama,ono što sam ja uspjela doznati je da se na vv duže čeka,zapravo do nedavno se u ri nije čekalo sada je malo drugačije ali ako odeš na link o vv možeš pročitat i usporediti,što se tiče anestezije možeš ju tražiti pitaš doktora i sve dogovoriš snjim.sretno

----------


## Daisy@

Curke,želim vas samo pozdraviti i reći vam da vas redovito pratim,vibram za sve~~~~~~i nadam se da ću kad otvorim topic naići na neki +  :Heart:  
Bila sam u vašoj situaciji,5 godina. Sekundarni sterilitet  :Sad:  ,prvi put ok,drugi nikako. 
*Ambra*  potpuno identična dijagnoza-od mene do mm-a.
Znam što znači psihička iscrpljenost,presing od okoline,sažaljivi pogledi i nada u bolji "slijedeći ciklus". A da ne kažem,da kad god mi je netko drag rekao da čeka bebicu,radovala bih se od sveg srca,ali duboko u sebi srce bi mi pucalo od tuge što to nisam ja....
Znam da je meni situacija bila drukčija jer sam imala našu curu koju sam zbog takve situacije još više(ako se to može tako reći) voljela,grlila i mazila,znajući da je možda moje jedino dijete...
Nakon pokušaja IUI koja nije ni napravljena,a doslovce sam skoro bila na stolu za zahvat ( MMov nalaz-taj put najvažniji!!--bio je katastofalno porazan),nije bilo s čim napraviti IUI.

Tad sam psihički pukla,nisam više mogla....trebao mi je odmor od svega toga i rekla sam"Dosta! Ne mogu dalje!"
Odustala sam,plakala noću i pomirila se s sudbinom za neko vrijeme.

Tada nakon skoro prošle godine dana od toga događaja,M kasni,ja kupila test (tko zna koji po redu..) i bio *+*!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Nisam mogla vjerovati svojim očima!! Napravila sam ih u dva dana 3,jer nisam vjerovala samoj sebi...
Danas, tj. jučer,je naša druga cura napunila godinu dana,a ja i dalje zahvaljujem dragom Bogu na tom prelijepom daru kojeg nisam očekivala.

Zato,znam da vam nije lako,držite se,ne dajte se,odmorite kada osjetite da vam treba,jer uvijek ,baš uvijek postoji NADA!  

Da vam još samo spomenem jedan slučaj,jedna osoba meni dosta bliska,bila je 12x na IVF-u. Svi su je već sažaljivo gledali,i pitali se da li joj to treba, i 13-ti put uspjelo!!!  Danas cura ima 9 godina!

Nadam se da vam nisam bila jako dosadna,i da mi nećete zamjeriti na ovom duuugačkom postu,ali u srcu ja sam još uvijek jedna od vas,i tko to nije prošao,ne može znati kako je...

Zato sve vas od srca ljubim  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i mislim na vas....

----------


## weather

*daisy@* prekrasna priča, sva sam se rascmoljila   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Kiss:   tebi i tvojim curama
Trebala bi priču staviti u _Naše priče_

----------


## GIZMOS

Ovakve priče stvarno ovaraju nove obzore i teba ih što više ispričati, jer svima nama dođe u trenutku da odustanemo, dignemo ruke od svega...ovakve nas priče hrabre i vračaju na početak, u vrijeme dok smo puni vijere trčkarali hodnicima bolnica vjerujući da su tuđi problemi možda veći i da je baš ovaj put moguć uspjeh...

coolerica...koliko si insemnacija prošla i koliko ste ih dogovorili? Meni je docentica rekla 4 (ako one ne uspije navodno da nema smisla dalje). Ja sam bila na dvije, nekako jedva čekam da prođem još te dvije pa da vidim što mi dalje život nosi. Htjela bi barem jednom na IVF U RH prije nego odem u MB, tek da znam što me čeka. (A nekako sam i sa ušteđevinom za postupak negdje na početku, pa me sve strah da ako ne sakupim dovoljno novaca da mi sve ne propadne...već se odričemo puno toga, ne znam što da još izbacim iz života...)

----------


## Ambra

Pozdrav Daisy, nisi nam bila dosadna... mi stim baš dobimo nadu  :Smile: . Ajme ja mislim da je to baš naj lijepše kada ti se tako dogodi, kada se baš najmajnje nadaš. 
Ja jos čekam m., sve kao da se nešto sprema, ali još ništa, dosadila sama sebi, jer nonstop brojim dane ...bože. 

 :Kiss:   svima!!!

----------


## Daisy@

> *daisy@* prekrasna priča, sva sam se rascmoljila   
>   tebi i tvojim curama
> Trebala bi priču staviti u _Naše priče_


Hvala vam puno  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

evo bila je iz srca,a *weather* ne znam,gdje su te priče,pa ako želiš,možda je ti možeš prebaciti tamo.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   svima!  :Bye:

----------


## i dora

*Daisy@*,prekrasna priča! Hvala ti što si je podijelila sa nama!
I u pravu si kada kažeš da onaj tko to nije prošao ne može znati kako je...  :Love:

----------


## coolerica

baš me raznježila ova priča, baš daje snage..
GIZMOS ja sam obavila tek jednu, a i meni je rekla 3-4 al ja se sve nadam da ih neće biti baš toliko jer je i ovaj put kimala glavom na mm-ov spermiogram (baš nas potrefio najlošiji). Nadam se da ćemo u ovoj godini uspjeti jedan IVF..ali nije do mene, bit će kako doktorica kaže. i ja štedim za Mb al nikako da se osokolim javiti se za konzultacije..Nadam se nam nijednoj neće trebati.
svim curama u postupku   :Kiss:   i ~~~

----------


## pak

Daisy@ prekrasna priča,ovakve priče su melem za našu dušu,čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja se nadam da ćemo izbjeći MB. Ja sam probala docentici predložit a preskočimo inseminacije, ali nije se slagala samnom. Ipak i oni žele da nas što više uspije prirono, sa što manje ljekova itd. Predlagala sam ja i klomifene uz inseminaciju, ali mi je rekla da je to nepotrebno jer su folikuli tu i bez njih.Pošteno!!!
PS: ja sam jučer dobila M. i danas sam se naručila mailom i pokšavam ih dobiti na telefon ali nitko se ne javlja. Samo da me prime!!!

----------


## weather

GIZMOS i ja sam kod docentice pa ti mogu ispričati svoj slučaj. 
I MM i ja smo došli na 1. iseminaciju kao sve OK, ali se ispostavilo da je spermiogram dosta loš i ni doc. ni mi nismo ništa očekivali. 
Ipak sam morala i na 2. IUI i opet loš spermiogram. Na to je ona rekla da ćemo na IVF/ICSI jer IUI više nema smisla. 
Kad sam nakon 2. neuspjele inseminacije došla na dogovor za IVF začudila se i tek 
kad sam joj rekla da je ona rekla kako radi lošeg spermiograma nema smisla nastaviti sa IUI 
napisala mi je što sve trebam napraviti za IVF i kad sve prikupim da dođem s nalazima i tako je krenulo. 
Tako da probaš s tom rečenicom, ne sjeća se ona svega što je rekla.   :Wink:  
Sretno!

----------


## coolerica

e onda ću i ja tako probati..mislit će žena da je poludila   :Laughing:  ..i ja sam jučer dobila   :Evil or Very Mad:  al neću ni probavati telefonom se naručiti jer me prošli mjesec sestra otfikarila i rekla da dođem in person.. a nije da daleko živim pa ću ja u pon prošetati.. i ja sam mislila pomalo prikupljati sve za IVF..hormoni, brisevi, hep i HIV, štitnjača,,jel to to ili mi treba još nešto?

----------


## weather

Meni je napisala: PAP, mikrobiološki obrisci vrata maternice, 3. d.c. FSH, LH, E, za oba
partnera hepatitis markeri i HIV. Molim izdati uputnice: folikulometrija, IVF/ET, E2

Papu i briseve mi je napravila doc. i to tako da sam otišla na Zavod, uzela sve 
epruvetice za briseve prije pregleda i nakon uzetih briseva vratila ih na Zavod.

(hvala Bogu na informatizaciji pa mogu pročitati nalaz   :Razz:  )

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav cure.

evo da Vam se malo javim. Prvo želim dobrodošlicu novim curama i da što prije ostanemo trbušast  :Smile:  

Ja evo brojim 9 dan poslije ET i nemam nikakvih simptoma  :Sad:  

Pozzz

----------


## lucija83

sretno Magi7 javi nam se sa ogromnom beturinom......!!!!!!!

----------


## i dora

*magi7* sretno i ne opterećuj se simptomima! Ajde da uskoro i za tebe poskočimo!  :Love:

----------


## Vojvođanka

Evo me ljute i tužne   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
na poslani e-mail za narudžbu kod Dr. Valstelića za razgovor o "što sad i kako dalje" od 02/06/2009 dobila sam odgovor na e-mail da će me kontaktirati u 07/2009 i dati mi točan termin!!!!!
Znači kod Dr. Vlastelića je totalna gužva
Razmišljam da promjenim doktora (Docentica ili Dr. Vlašić)
Da li je neka od vas to napravila?? 
Od 05/2009 čekam da se naručim, jer su mi sestre rekle da dođem osobno a onda kad sam došla bilo je pošiljite e-mailom upit, pa poslala bi ga ja još u 5 mj. da su mi to odmah rekle   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A znam da kod drugih ima mjesta u 6 mj. jer sam vidjela u komjuteru.
Šta sad da radim???

----------


## srki

Cure najvjerovatnije punkcija u petak......  :Kiss:

----------


## magi7

Srki, želim ti što bezbolniju punkciju i dobre jajne stanice  :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

WEATHER...baš sam se sjetila da je meni nakon druge inseminacije rekla da je to to što se tiče inseminacije, nečemo više s tim nastavljati. Bila sam iznenađena i zbunjena, jer mi je u početku rekla da ih moramo najmanje 4 proči prije razgovora o bilo čemu drugom. Kad sam nakon 2 dana došla na kontrolni ultrazvuk pitala sam je što dalje a oni mi je rekla...pa sljedeći ciklus sve isto, vidimo se na inseminaciji. Ona stvarno zaboravi ono što kaže pa je možda treba podsjetiti, a mi se hvatamo za slamku...
Kako god, ovaj mjesec su me primili pa ču ispitat kako i šta dalje. Dosta su mi naporni ti dolasci u rijeku, posao i sve skupa, ali šta češ...mora se i to. Sječam se da je rekla i da je spermiogram od MM loš ali da je dovoljno dobar za inseminaciju jer iskoriste ono najbolje od njega i da je to dovoljno. Ovaj mjesec ču je pitat kopiju čisto da vidim da li su svi vitamini kojima ga šopam urodili plodom...kada bi se barem mrvicu popravio bila bi sretna do neba...

----------


## Nestrpljiva

Bok cure,bila bi vam jako zahvalana kada bi mi poslale broj sa kbc rijeka kod sestre mire jer se moram naručit,unaprijed hvala.

----------


## lucija83

658 254 ti je broj. sretno!!!!

----------


## coolerica

evo samo da javim da za ovaj mjesec nažalost ništa..nema mjesta kod docentice ali me sestra upisala za sedmi mjesec a pošto sam bila sigurna da sedmi i osmi mjesec doc neće raditi (nemam pojma zašto sam to mislila)opet sam na istom pa i nisam baš tužna..ekipi koja je upala sretno a ja ću isprobati pokoji good old roll in the hay   :Grin:

----------


## Nestrpljiva

lucia83 puno ti hvala, nadam se da ću se uspjet naručit za 7. mjesec iako čisto sumnjam.vidjet ćemo. zanima me ako postoji u Rijeci privatnik koji bi me mogao vodit ako uzimam klomifen ili nešto slično,bez postupaka ivf pa čak i bez insem. ako znate koga javite. znam da gnjavim sa silnim pitanjima ali..........

----------


## lucija83

Nestrpljiva nema frke, samo mislim da bi ti bilo bolje da odes tamo i narucis se ako mozes jer telefonski ti je igra zivaca ali ti vidi kako mozes a sto se tice pitanja nema problema svatko ce ti odgovorit ako zna, meni je dr Vlastelic vodio cijeli postupak i iz prvog ivf sam zatrudnila sad sam u 34 tjednu sad ne znam kakva iskustva imas s njim ja ti ga toplo preporucujem eto sto god treba dalje pitaj i da neznam koji bi ti privatnik vodio ako uzimas klomifene javit ce ti se vec netko, nek je svima sa srecom  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Nestrpljiva

PUno hvala,

----------


## GIZMOS

POZDRAV! često se u našim tekstovima spominju loši spermiogrami.Koliko vidim najčešće se radi o oligospermiji, ali ne znam koje su vrijednosti između lošega i gorega. I sa kakvim se spermiogramom odlučuje da nije dovoljan za inseminaciju, jer nama svi govore da spermiogram nije baš nešto, ali da je dosta dobar za inseminaciju (jedan doktor kaže srednja žalost, drugi kaže da je ok...ma ništa ne kužim). što bi značilo kada su povišeni leukociti?

----------


## Kikica1

Doktori su dosta subjektivni kod ocjene spermiograma. Nama su u Ri radili inseminaciju a na jednoj drugoj poliklinici su nam rekli da je to za ICSI. Nase vrijednosti su bile od 1,5 pa cini mi se do 33 miliona po cm3 i dobivali smo ocjene od nije strasno, bit ce i prirodna trudnoca pa do nema sanse. Na kraju je bio ICSI dobitan.

----------


## Nestrpljiva

Bok cure,opet ja sa novim pitanjima. Da li je moguće u Rijeci negdje privatno radit inseminaciju i kamo? tražim po netu već neko vrijeme ali ne mogu ništa naći.

----------


## pak

evo ja se jučer naoružala strpljenjem i krenula zvati bolnicu kad ono javili se iz prve,i lijepo mi sestra kaže da pošaljem uputnicu što prije jer kod dr.Vlastelića nema mjesta i ako pošaljem odmah javiti će mi se u 7.mj a za spermiogram već naručuju za poslije 15.07,a ja ni uputnice nisam imala,tako da je mm odtrčao po uputnice odmah i jučer poslala,kako je sestra rekla u 8.mj ne rade pa si nekako računam da ću na red doći možda u 9.mj,ali nema veze glavno da smo se makli s mrtve točke a sada ionako na red dolazi more sunce i ostale uživancije.
srki ~~ za bezbolnu i uspješnu punkciju,

----------


## GIZMOS

I moje dvije prijateljice su odbili za ivf i rečeno im je da će ih primiti u 9 mjesecu. Meni se sve čini da nam oni svima govore za 9 mjesec samo da nas se rješe na neko vrijeme. Čisto sumnjamda če toliko nas primiti baš onda... Meni je docentica rekla da me po ljeti neće ni primati nego da odmaram (ali sam do ljeta trebala proći 4 inseminacije, što nisam) pa da će me na jesen primiti za ivf...
Moram ponoviti pitanje, da i netko zna nešto više o povišenim leukoitima u spermiogramu...Na nalazu piše 20-25 leukocita u vidnom polju, nešto stanica spermiogeneze, lagana oligospermia...
ne znam da li zbog bioastina ali ovaj je nalaz malo bolji od prethodnog, sa 8 je došlo na 12 miliona, mlo se poečao broj progresivnih i brzo progresivnih i smanjio broj morfološki nepravilnih...probat čemo još vitaminima pa da vidimo da li sami možemo rješiti ono što doktori kažu da je nerješivo...samo me ti leukociti plaše jer navodno ukazuju na upalu...ps.čekamo biseve

----------


## pak

ja se nadam da ćemo za spermiogram ipak doći na rad u 7.mj a onda i onako slijedi razgovor o nalazu kod dr. pa ću malo bolje moći izviditi situaciju.gizmos jeste odradili urologa povečani br leukocita ukazuje na neku upalu koliko ja znam pa već kada čekate jesen bilo bi dobro to ispitati

----------


## Kikica1

nestrpljiva - koliko ja znam, u Rijeci nitko ne radi inseminacije privatno.

----------


## srki

Pak!Hvala ti na zeljama.  :Kiss:

----------


## SUZY75

Svim novim curama želim veliku dobrodošlicu i da mi brzo postanete trudnice   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Love:  
Ja sam se upisala za 10 mjesec po 9 sreću,bila sam kod dr.V i moram se javiti početkom 09 mjeseca da mi doktor prepiše terapiju i krećemo ponovno, sada su pred menom 3 mjeseca odmora i onda nanovo, radila sam imunološke pretrage i sve ok, patohistološki također ok, dr. mi rekao da idemo u nove pobjede šanse postoje, također to želim i svima vama cure samo hrabro glavu gore i gledati samo naprijed.
Svim curama koje su u postupku i one koje čekaju betu, želim od srca veliku veliku betu svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Nestrpljiva

kikica puno ti hvala

----------


## viky

Bok svima!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  Evo ja sam nova i odlucila sam da vam se javim....Ja i moj M pokusavamo oko 4 god,jos nista....Sad se nadamo da ce mozda biti nesto jer sam isla na ivf i sad je skoro tj.dana od ET..Evo da vam napisem moje iskustvo sa docenticom.Nakon 4 mj.sto sam kod nje i nakon 1 IUI na dan punkcije me pita da li sam napravila markere i briseve,auopce mi to nije niti jedanput to spomenula,tek sada mi je napisala u nalazu ,ak ne uspije ivf,da to napravim za dr.put Evo to je to za sada od mene.Velika pusa svima  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

A to te ništa ne mora čuditi. Mene je sestra pitala da li sam ispunila onaj njihov upitnik di moramo potpisati da se slažemo sa postupima itd. a ja sam ostala paf. Njen komentar je bio da doc. to svima zaboravlja davati. Ipak nas je puno tamo i čini se da ne stižu svima sve objašnjavati.
Ja sam rekla docentici da bi volila napraviti one famozne briseve jer mi soc.ginekologica nije htjela (jer su kao skupi), a ona mi je potvdila da to nije potrebno i da nema veze s mojom neplodnošću. Nisam baš bila zadovoljna odgovorom pa sam ih ipak napravila sama...
Na mojoj prvoj inseminaciji slučajno se našao dr. Vlašić, i kad je vidio suze u očima rekao je da si nikad više ne dozvolim da idem u bilo kakav postupak bez da mi objasne o čemu se radi (ipak je to njihova dužnost, ne moramo baš sve tražiti po internetu), a onda mi je rekao da se sjednem i da čemo popričati, da ga pitam sve što me zanima. Oduševio me pristupom!!! Na jednoj folikulometriji imala sam prilike upoznati i dr.Vlasteliča koji me također oduševio pristupom i toplinom...Ponekad se pitam kojim bi tokom išle stvari da sam kod nekog od njih...nekako su mi bolje legli, ovako hiperosjetljivoj kakva znam biti, ali glupo mi je sada mjenjat doktore.

----------


## giga

Moj savjet kao jedne veteranke   :Evil or Very Mad:  ne obazirite se na doktore, samo upornost vas može držati i glavu gore. Svaki neuspjeh je još veći razlog za slijedećim uspjehom. Prošla sam 3 godine kod dr. Vlastelića , divan doktor ali sam sama morala izvlačiti sa interneta razlog moje neplodnosti i opet je bio  :/ . Premjestila sam se kod docentice i evo 3 godine sam kod nje i imam 3 trudnoće nažalost neiznesene do kraja ali pomak se desio. Znam što mi treba ( terapija fragmina ili heparina ) ali ga riječka ginekologija ne odobrava.
Svi su oni doktori dobri, ali problem riječkog odjela za humanu reprodukciju je što svi ti doktori imaju cijelu ginekologiju pod sobom od operacija, poroda, humane... umjesto da se podjele i posvete samo neplodnosti.

Nije da ih podržavam ali ih u jednu ruku razumijem. Nekad je radila profesorica Randić ( starije pacijentice će znati ) jako hladna osoba, teške ruke , čak pomalo izgledom zločesta ( neka mi oprosti na izrazu ), ali za mene je ona bila jedan od najboljih doktora, samo je trebalo znati se postaviti.

Želim svim mojim riječankama što skoriju trudnoću i da se šetamo po parkovima umjesto po čekaoni humane reprodukcije. 
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Igolina1

ciao svima, 
ja sam nova na ovom forumu pa evo par riječi o meni. trudimo se 2,5 godine, od toga 2 prirodno, a prije pola godine smo krenuli s pretragama, od tada smo bili na 4 iUI, 3 neuspjele, a rezultat 4 čekamo još tjedan i pol.
doktorica kod koje smo nije baš preoptimistična u vezi IUI pa mi je rekla da se naručim fino u rijeku, e sad, nisam sigurna da li je dosta da ja pošaljem svoju uputnicu da bi nas primili na "dogovor" i da li postoje neki nalazi s kojima moraš doći tamo ili ti oni kažu šta sve treba napraviti?
hvala unaprijed na informacijama!

----------


## pak

slažem se s *gigom*,stvarno izgleda da im fali osoblja.za ove formulare GIZMOS stvarno se ne siječam da su nam davali nešto na potpis,jel to nešto novo?nismo bili u postupku tamo dvije godine izgleda da se dosta toga promjenilo,ali prije prvog postupka dr.me tražio briseve,hormone i hsg nalaz,zapravo hormone sam morala vaditi svakih 6 mj. iako je problem u nalazu mm.jedino što mene smeta je što nisam upučena na dodatne pretrage s obzirom da svaki put prokrvarim 9.dan do bete nikako da stignem,napravljen mi je endobrush i to je to.voljela bi isključiti sve moguče tako da sad spremam popis pitanja za sljedeči susret s dr.

----------


## pak

Igolina1 dobrodošla 
za početak pošalješ uputnicu s naznakom kod kojeg dr. se želiš naručiti,s obzirom da bi moglo potrajati dok dođeš na red možda bi bilo dobro da u međuvremenu napraviš briseve,hormone i da mene su pitali grafikon bazalne temperature pa da im dođeš spremna.sretno!

----------


## GIZMOS

PAK! Stvarno su te pitali grafikon bazalne temperature? Meni je docentica rekla da je to zastarjela metoda i da samo gubim vrijeme s tim. Ja je naravno mjerim radi sebe. Što se tiče onog formulara to ti je jedna cijela stranica raznoraznih izjava koj potpisujete ti i muž da pristajete na sve postupke, stimulaciju...da ste svjesni šta to sve nosi (višeplodne trudnoče, spontani, moguče komplikacije...) Ma bezveze...

----------


## GIZMOS

Igolina 1, na konzultacije doneseš sve nalaze što imaš. Ja sam imala nalaze iz Slovenije. Docentci nije baš bilo drago, dosono je samo bacila pogled na njih i bez puno priče isti mjesec sam išla na iui. To je bilo prije travnja, sada ti se čeka mjesec, dva (ako odu na GO) možda i tri.

----------


## pak

GIZMOS
mi smo prvi put bili negdje u 6.mj za dogovor i dr.je tražio da mu u 9. donesem grafikon.hsg, hormone  i briseve prije nego odredi terapiju,i lijepo je sve proučavao.

----------


## pak

a da takav formular sam potpisivala u ZG. ali nikako se ne možemo ni ja ni mm sjetiti dali su nam u RI davali nešto na potpis,možda zbog uzbuđenja što krečemo u postupak smo to i odradili mehanički, :? ma nije ni bitno potpisali bi mi svašta samo da uspijemo.

----------


## GIZMOS

Zato mi se i sviđa dr.V. Čini mi se da je temeljitiji. Ja sam docentici dala nalaze a ona mi je rekla da najprije treba raditi hsg. Kad sam joj rekla da sam ga napravila 2 mjeseca prije, rekla mi je: Pa šta mi ne kažeš? I taj je nalaz bio među mojim nalazima i nisam mislila da trebam posebno naglašavati. Po tome sam skužila da ih uopče nije ni pogledala nego je doslovno bacila pogled. To mi je glupo! Toliko od mojih konzultacija! I da razočarana sam i jer mi na iui nije rekla za apstinenciju. Ja sam iui očekivala oko 15 dana a bilo je 11 dan. Na uzv prije nije mi ništa govorila i mi smo dan prije imali odnose što nije dobro jer treba biti 4-5 dana apstinencije. Opet ne valja ako je više od toga a sama ne mogu procijeniti kada će otprilike biti inseminacija pa da si ja to isplaniram. Nekako očekujem da mi barem to kažu...

----------


## Ameli

prvo da poželim dobrodošlicu novim curama, pa Igolina1 i viky dobro nam došle i čim prije postale trbušaste!
cure nemojte se opterečivati s papirima, izjavama, nalazima jer postupak kroz koji prolazite je već dosta stresan da se još dodatno opterećujete i tim detaljima. doktori i sestre su tu da nas upute pa prepustite te brige njima. ja odlazi kod dr.V već pet godina i nisam potpisala nikakvu izjavu kad mi kaže kakve pretrage da napravim ja napravim i mislim da moramo biti sve strpljive i da nas naši   :Saint:   negdje čekaju.
SUZY75 bravo na planu i od   :Heart:   ti želim devetu sreću   :Kiss:  
viky želim ti da nas za 7 dana svih razveseliš velikom betom  :D 
Igolima1 želim ti da ti ovo bude zadnji i dobitni IUI
pak želim ti da u 9.mj. razvite dobitnu strategiju
lucija83 pa ti ćeš uskoro upoznati svoje zlato a kao da si jučer objavila svoju trudnoći, želim ti bezbolan i brz porod   :Kiss:  
coolerica sretno u srpnju
srki kao je prošla punkcija i želim da ih se čim više oplodi
Vojvođanka sretno u naručivanju, naoružaj se strpljenjem
magi7 čekamo pozitivnu betu
Ambra želim ti uspjeh iz prve IUI
ja ću guštati i odmarati ovo ljeto pa krećem u 9. mjesecu 
još pozdrav svim trudnicima i trudilicama i svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## lucija83

aaaaaaa  Ameli     :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   sretno u devetom mjesecu drzat cu fige!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ambra

Ameli, hvala ti   :Kiss:   U ponedeljak mi je prva folikulometrija  :D .. a tko zna, možda dok se ti odmaraš se i nešto desi   :Wink:  ..

----------


## Igolina1

hvala na lijepim željama ameli  :Heart:  !
i ja se nadam da će ovo biti "četvrta" sreća, 
ako ne...vidimo se u rijeci!!!!

----------


## viky

Hvala svima....Znam da se nema smisla opterecivati sa doktorima,ali malo me to sve ljuti  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,ali sta je tu je....Meni  nije doc.rekla da vadim betu,nego da napravim test.Da li mi netko moze reci da li da napravim  test 26.6 kad mi je rekla ili mogu vec prije?  :Smile:  Pozdrav svima!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## srki

Ameli   :Heart:  
Sutra zovem biologicu da vidimo da li su svi od 4 izvadjena prezivili.
Nadam se da jesu i da ce to biti dobitna kombinacija.Svim curama u postupku i koje ce to postati zelim da uskoro dobiju svog   :Saint:  .

----------


## viky

Srki i ja isto navijam da prežive i da se dobro oplode....I da se ulove....  :Love:

----------


## srki

Hvala Viki   :Love:

----------


## pak

hvala Ameli i ja namjeram uživati u blagodati života na moru i puniti baterije još da mi je godišnji,ali dobro ne možeš sve imati.
*srki* ~~ za lijepe vijesti sutra a  ostalim curama   :Love:

----------


## pak

hvala Ameli i ja namjeram uživati u blagodati života na moru i puniti baterije još da mi je godišnji,ali dobro ne možeš sve imati.
*srki* ~~ za lijepe vijesti sutra a  ostalim curama   :Love:

----------


## magi7

Ameli hvala na dobrim željama.
Srki da se sve oplode i budu kako treba.
Meni sutra beta, jučer radila test i negativan, tako da idem reda radi je vaditi jer još nikada nisam. Mislim da meni treba još dodatnih pretraga tipa imunoloških i neka dodatna terapija. Ne znam da li da pitam samo docenticu da mi napiše za te imunoolške ili ...

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## i dora

Cure bok,samo da vas svih pozdravim i zaželim sreću.
*Lucija83*,želim ti najljepši prvi susret sa tvojim   :Saint:  !~~~~~za lagan i brz porod!
*Suzy75*,želim ti sreću u daljnjim planovima!
Dobrodošlica novim curama!
*Ameli*  :Love:  
*srki* sretno  :Love:  
*Magi*~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu.Pusti testiće,beta je beta!
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~ i   :Bye:  
Mi,eto,brojimo 16. tjedan.Vrijeme leti,a bušica raste! U utorak imamo kontrolu.

----------


## lucija83

i dora hvala puno *  :Heart:  *  :Heart:  *  :Heart:      sretno i tebi na kontroli jel mozda znas sta nosis?? mi imamo curicu!!! pusa svim curama!!!!

----------


## i dora

Hvala ti   :Kiss:  
Još ne znamo,nadam se da će se bebica okrenuti na pravu stranu,pa da vidimo tko nam to dolazi! Mazi bušicu i svoju curicu!  :Love:

----------


## srki

Hvala cure puno na lijepim zeljama i podrski.
Oplodila se sva 4,u srijedu mi je transfer pa cu znati vise.
Pozdrav   :Love:

----------


## srki

Hvala cure puno na lijepim zeljama i podrski.
Oplodila se sva 4,u srijedu mi je transfer pa cu znati vise.
Pozdrav   :Love:

----------


## srki

Upsss... dvaput poslano.Mozda budu blizanci  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## magi7

Eto drage moje suborke,

javljam današnju betu 17 dpt samo bijednih 5.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## srki

Magy7 zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ali dizi glavu i hrabro naprijed.  :Love:

----------


## pak

magi7   :Sad:  
žao mi je

----------


## Ameli

magi7   :Love:  pred tobom je ljeto, uživaj u njemu, napuni baterije pa ćemo na jesen po naše bebače, sigurna sam da nas negsje čekaju
srki neka i dalje bude 100%-tni rezultat 
svima   :Kiss:   i pozdrav

----------


## srki

Ameli   :Kiss:

----------


## rijecanka77

> Eto drage moje suborke,
> 
> javljam današnju betu 17 dpt samo bijednih 5.


Draga moja, čvrsto držim fige da slijedeći put stvarno uspije...žao mi je, ali moraš gurati naprijed, nema druge   :Kiss:  Sve za naše   :Saint:

----------


## GIZMOS

Gdje ste cure? Nitko ništa ne piše...Ja sam danas trebala na inseminaciju, ali je odgođena za sura. Docentica je rekla da imam 2 lijepa folikula jednake veličine ali nije spominala veličinu... Nadam se samo da će do jutra ostati gdje jesu...

----------


## viky

Bok Gizmos,ma mislim da se nemoras brinuti do sutra ce folikuli ostati i neka uspije!!!!Ja cekam 26.6 da idem ß izvaditi,jucer sam napravila test(10dpt)i pokazalo je da nema trudnoce...nadam se da je jos prerano....svima  veliki pozdrav!!!A tebi Gizmos sretno sutra!!!!  :Love:

----------


## magi7

POzdrav,
ja se danas predbilježila za listopad.
POzz

----------


## Ameli

GIZMOS sretno danas!
viky ma još je rano za testić, navijam da beta pokaže suprotno
srki kako je prošao transver?
svima   :Kiss:   i veliki pozdrav

----------


## pak

GIZMOS držim fige za danas
meni su jučer javili iz RI da su me pribilježili i da će mi javiti u 7.mj termin,tako da sada relax *viky* prerano je za testić,uskoro će 26.6. i nadam se da ćemo  :D

----------


## Ambra

Cure da vam se javim. Bila na prvu inseminaciju! Spermiogram je bio loš, tako da nema puno nade. U srpnju ponavljam IUI, a u listopadu sam na listi za IVF,ICSI. 

Pozdrav i svima šaljem puno   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala na ljepim željama! Evo danas prošlo još edna inseminacija...Imam jednu dobru i jednu manje dobru vijest. Dobra je ta da je docentica ostala šokirana spermiogramom i pitala me šta smo mi radili da se tolio popravio...(rekla sam joj da se MM šopa raznoraznim vitaminima, a ona je rekla neka samo nastavi tako jer da je očito da mu ne škode) Manje dobra vijest je ta da sam se nadala da će mi reči da inseminacije više nemaju smisla kod nas i da će me upisati za IVF. A ona je kmentirala da se sa tako dobri spermiogramo definitivno isplati pokušavati sa inseminacijama...
Ali nema veza...sve skupa je ok, zadooljna sam pa šta bude bude.
Sretno svima u postupcima, a onima koj čekaju da što prije dođu na red!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

*AMBRA* jeste pokušali s bioastinom i vitaminima popraviti spermiogram? Mi smo sa 17 % pokretljivosti došli na 46% (granica je 50%). I dalje je broj malo smanjen, ali barem smo pokretljivost zasad rješili dgn je bila OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIA u nekolko navrata (od 8 mjeseca 2008.)
Vrijedi pokušati bez obzira što si upisana za IVF! Ja se nekako još uvijek nadam prirodnoj trudnoči (obzirom da je jedna bila 2006.god)

----------


## srki

Ameli transfer je prosao u redu.Sve cetiri su se oplodile.Sve cetiri blastociste.Doktor mi je savjetovao da mi vrati samo jednu,da sam "mlada"hm...i da nema pozrebe da se nesto ne zakomplicira.
Beta je 3.7.naravno pozitivna  :Laughing:  
Pozdrav  :Kiss:

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos hvala ti  :Love:  . Mi nismo to još probali, ali MM ne pije,ne puši i vrlo fizički aktivan, mi jedemo skoro samo bio hranu, sve iz vrta. Loš spermiogram je zbog teške prometne nesreče, to da je to već godinama tako, bez promjene. Nažalost, ne vjerujem da bi ga mogla nagovorit da pije vitamine. Već sam sigurna da nam inseminacije neće uspjeti... ali ajde nikad se nezna.
 :Bye:

----------


## GIZMOS

Žao mi je da je tako, ali treba vjerovati, probati, ne može škoditi...A što se tiče inseminacija mora netko uči u onaj mali postotak uspjeha...Vjerujem da ih nebi toliko forsirali da stvarno nemaju nimalo smisla. Evo tješim tebe a usput i sebe, nekako ne želim vjerovati u neuspjeh. Ja sutra idem na kontrolni ultrazvuk da se vidi da li je ovulacija uopče bila i da li je žuto tijelo tu, pa dabrostoni i išćekivanje...Ma neču se previše zamarat, pokušat ču uživati u ljetu, posvetiti se malo sebi...nekako sam previše život podredila ideji da postanem majka, usput izgubila sebe...sada se samo želim ponovo naći...

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav! Može mi netko objasniti jednu stvar...Neki dan mi je na folikulometriji rečeno da imam dva folikula jednake veličine i sljedeći dan je napravljena iui. Danas na kontrolnom ultrazvuku ostao je jedan folikul, a drugi je nestao. Dr. je rekla da je ovulacija bila, a meni se ipak čini da nije (bolove nisam imala kao inače, bazalna temperatura se nije povisila, plodna sluz je još uvijek tu...) Šta je sa tim folikulom što je ostao? Dr. me nije previše uvjerila, a nekako mi se činilo po njenom pogledu kao da mi ne želi reči istinu, jer bi to bio drugo od ukupno tri puta da je u potpunosti fulan termin...Znam da sam dosadna, ali da sam imala prilike bila bi otišla čaki i privatno na uzv samo da se uvjerim u nešto, bilo što....
A rekla sam da se neču zamarati više ničim---nije baš da me krenulo

----------


## Ameli

GIZMOS mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu jer docentica je jako direktna osoba i ona kaže onako kako je, znači ako je rekla da je bila ovulacija znači da je a što je sa drugim folikulom, pa možda je on malo manji pa će i on puknuti uskoro. najbolje da se ne sekiraš jer ti si sada trudnica i želim ti da tako i ostane narednih 9 mjeseci.
srki baš mi je drago da je ET prošao ok, a što su sa ostalim blastocistama jesu ih zamrznuli? od srca ti želim da se mrvica čvrtso uhvati i da ne mrda narednih 9 mjeseci.
i još me nešto razveselilo to da su ti rekli da si mlada , znači da sam i ja relativno mlada   :Laughing:   iako me skorašnji rođendan lagano baca u depru.
pozdrav i   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## pak

još me nešto razveselilo to da su ti rekli da si mlada , znači da sam i ja relativno mlada  iako me skorašnji rođendan lagano baca u depru. 
pozdrav i  svima

ma kakva depra,mi sve smo još pupoljci koji će procvijetati kad stignu mali  :Saint:

----------


## pak

htjela sam citirati ameli ali sam nešto zbrljavila   :Embarassed:

----------


## srki

Ameli hvala ti na predivnim zeljama,nadam se da ce tako i biti.
A sta se tice zamrzavanja  :Evil or Very Mad:   embrija-NISTA.Nema nista od zamrzavanja dok se ne vidi sta ce i kad politicari izglasati i donijeti zakon o zamrzavanju.Koja steta za nas  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pak

> A sta se tice zamrzavanja  embrija-NISTA.Nema nista od zamrzavanja dok se ne vidi sta ce i kad politicari izglasati i donijeti zakon o zamrzavanju.Koja steta za nas


ne mogu vjerovati,je to tvoj zaključak ili oni to otvoreno govore,jer ako čemo po zakonu dokle god novi ne stupi na snagu radi se po starom.

----------


## srki

Da Pak na zalost.Na transferu je bila sa mnom cura koja je pitala doktora irekao joj je na zalost do daljnjeg nista.

Imala je 13 oplodjenih j.s.

----------


## viky

Bok curke....Evo da se i ja malo javim....Meni vec dva se pojavljuje smedi iscjedak,nemam pojma jeli to menga ili ?Danas je 17 dpt.Najvj.je menga,ali utrogestan neda da procurim,a bas sam se nadala da ce biti nesto.Pozzzz svima i saljem vam  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

*srki* ovo me je ostavilo bez komentara,a nadajmo se da zakon ne prođe pa da nastave rad.
*viky* ne mora značiti da je menga,kada vadiš betu,jesi radila test?moje mišljenje je da treba nastaviti s utogestanom a ako mora doči će.držim fige

----------


## pak

*viky* malo sam blesava ko ovo vrijeme zadnje dane, sad skužih za test i betu, u prijašnjim postovima,možda da napraviš sutra betu onako radi sebe pa da se prestaneš mučiti s neizvesnosti.

----------


## mery0908

Pozdrav svim curama.Konacno se i ja javljam.Bili smo neki dan kod Dr.Vlastelica na kontroli s nalazom od kariograma.Na srecu je nalaz u redu.Dogovorili smo se da dodem u 11.mjesecu da mi napise koje tablete cu ovaj put uzimat,sad cemo probat prirodni pa da vidimo.Inace cu ici u prvom mjesecu slijedece godine,tako sam mu ja rekla,jer sredinom 11.mj idem kod mame u inozemstvo(mozda se tamo nesto desi  :Grin:  )koje tablete se uzimaju kad se ide na prirodni postupak?POZDRAV SVIMA!!!!  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo opet ja da malo dosađujem. MM su stigli nalazi briseva koje je radio jer je imao povišene leukocite u spermiogramu i evo fešte: udružile se klamidia i ureaplasme. Doktor opče prakse nazvao je moju soc.gin i ona nam je dala antibiotike. Ja sam u 5 mjesecu radila iste briseve i sve sterilno. Sada ni sama ne znam što da radim, tek sam bila na iui i ne želim sada riskirati, pa ču čekati do menzisa, ali 7 mjesec opet iui...a ne mogu vječno odgađati...Kakva su vaša iskustva? Koliko vremena bi se trebali paziti ako pijemo antibiotike? Uvijek me strah zbog onih 14 dana isčekivanja, da baš u tom trenutu ne ostanem u drugom stanju (malo vjerovatno, ali????) a ne znam kako bi antibiotici utjecali na sve skupa...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ambra

Ciao cure, samo da vam se kratko javim. Danas je mi je 16 dc i 5 dan nakon inseminacije i pijem 3 x na dan Dobroston tablete. Nikakve znakove do sada... U srpnju idem ponovo na inseminacija ako ove nema rezultata. Pitanje; jer treba za svaku inseminacije nova uputnica od ginekologa???  Docentica mi nije napisala kao preporuka, samo sve što mi treba kada u kolovozu budem isla za IVF.. tako da sad neznam  :?  Možda najbolje da nazovem..

Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## Ambra

greška   :Razz:   IVF u listopadu

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav Ambra! Normalno je da nemaš još uvijek nikakve znakove jer je prerano za bilo što osječati. Za 7 mjesec ti ponovo treba uputnica (i za tebe i tvog M za spermiogram). Jesu te već upisali na listu za 7 mjesec ili? Ja sam bila u subotu u Rijeci i docentica mi je rekla da se upišem za srpanj i da će me primiti, ali kad sam danas nazvala sestre su rekle da nema više mjesta pa su me upisale tek za 9 mjesec. (u o8/09 ne rade-NITKO OD NJIH; ODJEL SE ZATVARA), i počinju raditi sa 01.09.2009. Čini 
mi se da smo isti dan bile na inseminaciji, jer i meni je danas 6 dan!
Sretno u iščekivanju!!!

----------


## Ambra

Ciao Gizmos, i ja sam to pomislila> da smo bile na isti dan za inseminaciju   :Love:  . Znam da je rano nešto osječati   :Laughing:  , ali za sada ne mogu misliti na ništa drugo. Meni je docentica dala da pijem Dobraston. Piješ ih ti? Ja sam na listi za 7. mjesec (inseminacija) i za 10. mjesec (IVF) to sam još jednom kontrolirala u subotu, nekad se i pravim glupa samo da mi one još jednom provjere, jer naj gore je to čekanje ili kad dođe do neke greške. I tebi želim sve stretno i uspjeha..  :Bye:

----------


## srki

Ajmo Rijeka.Obradujte nas cure sa pozitivnim betama.
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Da poslje inseminacije  mi uvijek kaže da pijem Dabroston! Pozdrav!!!

----------


## Igolina1

pozdrav svima,
imam jedno pitanje nevezano za inseminacije, 
jer sam njih prošla 4 i ništa pa sad idemo dalje,
zanima me koliko se čeka da dobiješ termin za
konzultacije kod docentice Smiljan na kbc-u ri
nakon što pošalješ uputnicu?

----------


## viky

Evo curke da vam se javim,od ß nista  jedna velika 0.,tako da sve ispocetka,bila sam se naruciti za 9 mj.je sve krcato.Docent.dolazi 9.7,i onda moram ici dole se dogovoriti s njom,jer me Mira nije htjela upisati...  :Evil or Very Mad:  Tako da cu biti na redu za 11 mj.posto je i 10 mj.vec do pola pun.Svima zelim puno srece u borbi, a curama koje cekaju ß zelim da bude velika.Velika   :Kiss:  svima.

----------


## Ambra

Viky, žao mi je.... drži se   :Love:

----------


## jogobela

Cao cure   :Bye:  
Evo da se i ja malo javim.Ja sam kod dr.Vlašića,bili smo MM i ja pred 10-tak dana jer je MM ponovljeni spermiogram pokazao oligoastheno (prvi put je bio ok).Tako da smo odustali od inseminacije koja je trebala biti u 9.mj. i upisao nas je za 10.mj za IVF.Juhu!!! (ionako smatram da je inseminacija gubljenje vremena,možda griješim ali... :/ )
I tako,sad do 10.mj. trebamo napraviti sve pretrage i ako bude sve ok (a nadam se da hoće), krećemo u postupak!
Pusa svima
Ambra,sad sam skuzila da imamo isto sve-ja 80. sve ok.MM 70 oligoastheno   :Smile:  
Viky,drži se i bit će bolje drugi put.Sve nas negdje čekaju naši bebači...

----------


## pak

viky žao mi ,napuni ti lijepo baterije do 10-11 mj pa u nove pobjede,  :Heart:

----------


## Ambra

Pozdrav, jogobela, i ja mislim da inseminacija nema puno smisla, ali nikad se nezna. Imam jos jednu inseminaciju u 7 mj., mala pauza pa idemo na pravu stvar :D u 10 mj. IVF.   :Bye:   :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Meni logika nalaže da inseminacija ima smisla kad je sa ženom sve ok, a muškarac ima laganu oligospermiju, važno je samo pogoditi pravi termin...a o tome se u RI malo vodi računa. Čini mi se da se termini daju po smjenama doktora (ako taj dan doktor ne radi, napravit će ti inseminaciju 2 dana prije kad radi). To je glupo ali ja imam već dva fulana termina di mi je inseminacija napravljena dva dana prije ovulacije, a da bi ti spermiji preživjeli do onda potrebno je više uvjeta... tako da od svega toga ništa. Ja sad čekam menzis, a onda ču se zabaviti Chl.trac. i antibioticimi i pritom pauzirati 7. i 8. mjesec pa polako dalje ( u 9.mjesecu još jedna inseminacija i nadam se zadnja...
*Ambra,* čudi me da je tebe već upisala za IVF, ali valjda MM ipak ima malo bolji spermiogram od TM pa zato nama toliko forsira a meni je već dosta...želim dalje...
Sretno svima koji čekaju betu!!!

----------


## srki

Viky  :Love:   puno srece drugi put.
Ja jedva cekam 3.7.da vidimo kakva ce beta biti.

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos, kad smo radili inseminaciju je spermiogram bio tako loš da je docentica rekla da nije za inseminaciju nego za ICSI metodu. Onda su me stavili na listu za 10 mj. ali ipak idem na inseminaciju u 7 mj., jer kao što sam vec rekla 'nikad se nezna'. Na forum čitam da su neke cure  prirodno ostale trudne nakon neznam koliko puta IVF itd.. Mogu se zamislit da želiš dalje! Tako sam i ja već zadovoljna kada se barem nesto događa, makar inseminacija! Nekako mi je lijepo se nadati da se možda nešto deslio.

----------


## GIZMOS

A da valjda je tako... Može mi netko objasnit kako se radi potpis ispod poruke, ja sam išla na profil i probala tamo, ali ne uspijeva mi...

----------


## GIZMOS

evo upravo mi je uspijelo

----------


## jogobela

Pa je,bitno je da se nešto događa...lijepo se je nadat da mozda ipak ovaj mjesec nećeš dobit mengu...Meni je sad paranoja da mi nešto od nalaza neće valjat,pa ako mi odgodi IVF u 10.mj. doć ću na red sljedeće godine  :Unsure:  .Ali treba misliti pozitivno ~~~~~.
Jel smijemo tu vibrat?Ja ću zavibrat za Srki i veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ,i svima ostalima koji čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

*Jogobela*...možeš mi napisati koje sve nalaze moraš napraviti za 10 mjesec za IVF? Ja imam već sve spremno u naprijed za slučaj da se docentina predomisli da mogu što prije u postupak, pa me čisto zanima da me još šta ne iznenadi. Ja sam napravila spolne hormone, hormone štitnjače, famozne briseve (fali mi urea i mykoplasma), HIV 1 i HIV 2, VDRL, TPHA, sve markere hepatitisa i to je to. Iste stvari je napravio i MM, osim štitnjače...Ima nešto da sam propustila?
Usput, kada očekuješ menzis? Meni reba doći 04.07.09. a obično je ko švicarski sat...

----------


## marinci

Cure,zelim vam puno srece   :Love:

----------


## jogobela

GIZMOS,meni je Vlašić napisao da moram obaviti ove pretrage-CB (imam,ali napravit ću novi,friški,u 8.mj),Ureaplasma,Mycoplasma.
Hepatitis B i C,HIV (oba partnera).
I još mi je napisao da trebam obaviti IFCHL-nemam pojma šta je to???!!  :? -jel zna netko?
Spolne hormone sam radila,ali moja dr. mi je naravno napisala krivu uputnicu pa sam ih umjesto 3. dan ciklusa,vadila 22.Dakle,kao da i nisam.A nije mi ni rekao da ih napravim ponovno na taj 3. dan.U biti kao da ih nisam ni radila...
Isto tako uopće mi nije rekao da vadim hormone štitnjače??
 :/ 
Izgleda da sam ja nešto (štošta) propustila...

Mengu očekujem 20.7.,dan gore-dolje...

----------


## MALA MACA

Evo ja sam nova na forumu tu ali smo prosli postupak na KBC Rijeka i nemam bas neka dobra iskustva svi pisete o doktorima a oni u cijeloj toj prici nisu uopce tako bitni kao gospođa koja radi u labaratoriju ,meni se nisu nitko od njih svidio i taj jedan postupak na kojem smo bili dobiveno je 15 stanica od kojih ta gđa.koja radi U LABOSU nije ni znala reci kakve su stanice a kamo da je nesto napravila od tih stanica ,kratka prica tog postupka je bila da su sve stanice bacene ,ja sam samo na sopana hormonima i to je bilo to.DR.Vlastelic je pricao prije postupka o nekakvom ICSI postupku koji je jedino indiciran za nas ,da oni rade i zamrzavanje u njihovom labaratoriju a na karju mi od toga NISMO NISTA DOBILI osim njihove lazi,po meni kada sam nakon postupka razgovarala sa biologicom mislim da je ona jako NESTRUCNA I NEZNA RADITI SVOJ POSAO,JEL BAREM BI TREBALA ZNATI KAKVE SU STANICE da bi mogla nesto sa njima napraviti.Ja sam bila bijesna,ali sto cu takav je zivot ,suprug i ja smo rekli da vise nebi isli tamo ni u ludilu tako mozda razmislite jel po meni nisu tamo probelem doktori kao gospođa u LABOSU koja nema  pojma !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mery0908

MALA MACA kao prvo bi sam te htjela pozdravit!Znam da si ogorcena jer ti nije uspijelo.Nama se isto desilo da se niti jedna js u drugom pokusaju nije oplodila.Bili smo jako razocarani plakala sam noc i dan,ali  smo si rekli da cemo ici do kraja a to kod Dr.vlastelica jer mi je on uredu.Ja nemam novaca da idem privatno na postupak.Znam da je biologica najbitnija u ovom poslu ali ako nema strucnih doktora nebi ni jedna cura ostala trudna.Od kad sam se registrirala na forum mogu rec da sam opustenija jer uvijek mislis da si u tome sam na svijetu,ali kad citas price drugih znas da sve mi prolazimo iste muke,a uvjek se veselis kad bilokoja uspije ostat trudna( makar se ja veselim).Zato nemoj bit ljuta i razocarana treba ici na prijed takav je zivot!!!cure oprostite mozda ima gresaka u pisanju ali nisam iz hrvatske samo sam se tu udala,pa se nadam da mi necete zamjerit!LIJEP POZDRAV SVIMA!   :Kiss:

----------


## Ambra

Jutros napravila test.. i ništa, samo veeeeliki minus  :Crying or Very sad:  . Idemo dalje!
 :Kiss:

----------


## MALA MACA

mery0908 ja sam bila ogorcena ali sam srecom takav karakter da se brzo podignem na noge mislila sam pomoci nekome tko ima druge vizije i mogucnosti da ne gube tamo vrijeme,jel osobno ja u mom slucaju sam samo izgubila vrijeme i unistila malo organizam jel izlaganje hormonima nije jednostavna stvar,ali ako covijek nema druge opcije sve je uvjek OK !!!!!!!!
Isto ja sam mozda malo i prekriticna jel sam sama medicinske struke zapravo to su mi kolege pa vidim neke stvari sto drugi ne vide ali to je opet moj problem !!!!!!!!
zelim svima mnogo srece u daljnjim postupcima !!!!!!!!

----------


## Daisy@

> GIZMOS,meni je Vlašić napisao da moram obaviti ove pretrage-CB (imam,ali napravit ću novi,friški,u 8.mj),Ureaplasma,Mycoplasma.
> Hepatitis B i C,HIV (oba partnera).
> I još mi je napisao da trebam obaviti *IFCHL*-nemam pojma šta je to???!!  :? -jel zna netko?
> Spolne hormone sam radila,ali moja dr. mi je naravno napisala krivu uputnicu pa sam ih umjesto 3. dan ciklusa,vadila 22.Dakle,kao da i nisam.A nije mi ni rekao da ih napravim ponovno na taj 3. dan.U biti kao da ih nisam ni radila...
> Isto tako uopće mi nije rekao da vadim hormone štitnjače??
>  :/ 
> Izgleda da sam ja nešto (štošta) propustila...
> 
> Mengu očekujem 20.7.,dan gore-dolje...


pozdrav! Škicam vas stalno i gledam kako napredujete...  :Love:  

IFCHL je imunofloroscencija na chlamidiju,tj. pretraga za klamidiju.


Puno   :Kiss:   svima.

----------


## jogobela

Hvala Daisy!  
Ja htjela malo proguglat da nađem šta je to i pokaže mi da nema nijednog pronađenog rezultata!Pa sam se prepala na šta on to mene šalje kad toga čak ni na netu nema! A kad ono klamidija...
Ambra  baš mi je žao...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ameli

Ambra draga žao mi je što nije uspjelo iz prve ali sigurna sam da ćeš ponovo pokušati i uspjeti.   :Love:  
pozdrav svim curama   :Bye:

----------


## pak

*Ambra* žao mi ali bit će samo treba vjerovati,
*MALA MACA*  dobrodošla žao mi je da je sve tako prošlo i što imaš tako loše iskustvo,nadam se da češ naći svoj put sretno!

----------


## GIZMOS

Ambra drži se, sada si korak bliže (koliko god to izgledalo glupo)

Mala maca, žao mi je da ti je cijeli postupak propao. I ja sam sama sa sobom više puta odlučila da više nikad neću u KBC Rijeka, obuzme me ljutnja na sve i svih (sestre, doktore, nestručnost, žurbu, sav taj odnos bez odnosa...kao da si na traci...) Nakon ljutnje nastupa hlađenje ili buđenje i onda shvatim da zapravo o njima ovisim i da s njima imam malo a bez njih ništa, i opet im se vračam jer nemam gdje odnosno s čim.
Tako sam se u afektu zbog tuge i ljutnje na KBC Rijeka naručila u MB za IVF, ali sada me sve to opterečuje još više jer ne znam da li ču sakupiti dovoljno novaca do termina, i hoče li im poslje nove godine opet cijene ići gore itd...Sve me to ubija u pojam, i onda si uzimam ponovo rijeku kao moguču opciju od koje ne mogu pobjeći...
Što se tiče biologice (ne znam dal je to provjerena inf.,ali čula sam da je zaposlena nova biologica-možda je to baš ta, ali o tome če više znati cure koje su prošle više postupaka. Ja tu ženu nisam nikada ni vidjela, ali čujem da u zadnje vrijeme dosta njma propadaju jajne stanice i to nije dobro...

----------


## GIZMOS

jogobela, nisi ništa propustila. Ja sam na internetu tražila koje je sve pretrage potrebno napraviti koddijagnosticiranja neplodnosti pa sam ražila od gin. da mi da uputnicu i za hormone štitnjače (koliko sam hvatila i oni igraju veliku ulogu u svemu, a i moja prijateljica je imala problema pa čisto da i to skinem sa liste) .Zapravo ja sam sve te nalze napravila samoinicijatino jer da se pita njih nebi još barem 2 godine ništa adila. Kad sam pitala docenticu za briseve i rekla joj da ih nisam nikaada radila ona je rekla da nije ni potrebno. Ja sam ih ipak napravila i sve je sterilno ali MM nije pa se moramo oboje lječiti. Nije dobro previše znati, ali neke stvari treba ipak ispitat sam i izričito inzistirat na uputnicama, jer vrijeme ide a doktorima se ne žuri...

----------


## pak

cure ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## srki

> cure ima kakvih novosti?


ima,ima moja beta 4728  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sbonetic

čestitke!!!!!!! Super!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## skandy

WOOOOW  !!!   :Joggler:  


Kolika beta   :D  :D 

ma bravo !!!  čestitam    :Joggler:

----------


## pak

*srki* SUPER ČESRITAM!  :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## pak

mislim čestitam

----------


## Ambra

Srki, čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D !!!  Uživaj.

----------


## magi7

Draga Srki,
čeeeeeeeeeeeeeestitaaaaaaaaaam od  :Heart:  žHajde konačno da i Rijeka malo se pokrene.

Ja jedva čekam taj listopad da probam ponovo.

Curke moje držte mi se zajedno smo jače  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

srki pa koji je to dan od trnsfera  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ???

----------


## amyx

trnsfera = transfera   :Embarassed:  

...i naravno čestitam, samo me šokirala tako veeeeeeeeeeeelika ß
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## srki

Amyx danas mi je 16 dan od transfera i vracena samo jedna blastica.
17.7 ultrazvuk.
pozdrav i hvala svim curama.

----------


## coolerica

Čestitke srki!! Sad uživaj!

----------


## i dora

*srki*  :D bravo i čestitam od   :Heart:  Baš sam te htjela pitati koji je dpt. jer je ß wow! Uživaj,pred tobom je najljepši period,a tek kad dobijemo naše mirišljave zamotuljke...  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## srki

Ali meni vam je  :?  iznad glave.kako je beta tako visoka a doktora od uzbudjenja zaboravila pitati. :?  :?  :?

----------


## amyx

*srki* draga moja ja bi se usudila pomisliti da bi to mogli biti jednojajčani barem blizanci     :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

...ooo,da!I ja sam to pomislila!  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## weather

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D Koooooooja ß! ČESTITAM! Baš mi je drago   :Kiss:  .

----------


## GIZMOS

Pridružujem se čestitkama, svaka čast!!!   :Laughing:  
Ja nažalost prijavljujem minus na testu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sbonetic

*Gizmo* žao mi je, doći će i naš dan!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ameli

GIZMOS draga žao mi je   :Love:  
srki  :D  :D  :D  vau kakva beta, mogla si malo posuditi svakoj od nas   :Laughing:   čestitam i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću

----------


## pak

GIZMOS žao mi je,navijam za dobitnu jesen!

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos, baš mi je žao   :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Srki cestitam od   :Heart:  na predivnoj beti neka ti trudnoca bude skolska!!!!! :D  :D  :D                                                                            Gizmos draga zao mi je ali glavu gore i u nove bitke.... doci ce to vec....                                                                                                  Evo samo ukratko da javim da sam u 38 tjednu beba je okrenuta prem dolje nisam otvorena i sve je u redu osim sto mi se mijesaju osjecaji od ogromne srece do moram priznati malo straha kako cu ja sve to a jos je doktor Vlasic rekao da nosim veliku curu sad vidjet ce mo koliko veliku, on mi je vodio cijelu trudnocu i stvarno sam zadovoljna svime, eto necu vas gnjavit puno samo da znate da sam svaki dan sa vama i drzim fige za sve moj suborke eto pusa svima.....*******

----------


## magi7

GIZMOS, mi ćemo biti uspješne na jesen!
SRKI, još jednom čestitke,
LUCIJA, ne mogu vjerovati da je već toliko prošlo. Madam se da će do kraja biti sve ok  da će porod proći ko po špagi  :Kiss:

----------


## srki

Hvala cure na zeljama .Samo zelim da sve dobro do kraja prodje.  :Heart:  
Gimoz zao mi je curo i zelim da sto prije dodjas do svog   :Saint:

----------


## i dora

*lucija*,želim ti lagani,brzi porod i najljepši prvi susret sa tvojom curicom!Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## Ameli

lucija83 kada je sve do sada prolazilo u najboljem redu sigurna sam da će i takav biti tvij porod, želim ti najljepši susret sa tvojom velikom curicom   :Kiss:  
svim curma   :Kiss:   i pozdrav i uživajte u ljetu

----------


## k&s

*srki* čestitam ti na beti!
*GIZMOS* žao mi je! Samo hrabro naprijed!
*lucija83* želim ti brz i lagan porod!
Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne postupke!

----------


## k&s

*magi7* poseban pozdrav tebi!

----------


## lucija83

Hvala cure moje od   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## GIZMOS

Cure, gdje ste sve nestale? Ima kakvih novosti? Dajte nešto pozitivno...

----------


## SUZY75

Bok cure moje evo mene nakon dugo vremena, prvo cestitam od srca novoj trudnici 
srki bravo curo i čuvaj se  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :D  
Pozdravljam sve nove cure i želim vam dobrodošlicu i da mi čim prije uđete u klub trudnica,
našim trudnicama luce, i dora, marinci, srki i svim drugima koje nisam nabrojala želim dobru,mirnu školsku trudnoću, a tebi luce veliku pusu i sretno na porodu  :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :D  :D 
Cure čekalice držite mi se velika pusa   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:  
Ja sam ok, radim i dani prolaze jedva cekam deveti pa da počnem s terapijom upisala sam se za 10mj. jedino me ubija ovaj novi zakon ako prođe cure nadrapale smo, strašno, ali nedajmo se pobijediti cemo mi to 
" zajedno smo jaće "   
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Suzy draga hvala na lijepim zeljama a ja drzim fige za tebe i ostale cure... neka vam jesen svima bude dobitna to vam zelim ja i mm od   :Heart:  ... ja sad dosla sa pregleda i kaze doktor da mogu svaki cas rodit eto javim vam se jos pusa ogromna svima!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## jogobela

Evo i mene,konačno sam uhvatila malo vremena za forum...
Srki,čestitaaaaaaam!!!!!Želim ti sve naj ,naj bolje,da sve bude ok! 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Gizmos, žao mi je, ali sigurna sam da je jesen naša!   :Smile:  
Ja krećem drugi tjedan polako prikupljati nalaze za IVF...

----------


## i dora

*suzy75*,generacijo moja,šaljem ti   :Love:  i želim sreću u 10. mjesecu!!!
*lucija83*,sretno na porodu,neka bude brzo i lagano !  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

*Velike čestitke svim curama koje su upijele u 7 mjesecu, a vidim da ih* *ima dosta...To su jako lijepe vijesti...*Ja sam si ovaj mjesec uzela "SLOBODNO", pijem antibiotike, apstiniram, ne želim razmišljati ni o čemu. Prošli me ciklus dotukao i nekako mi je bio najteži dosad, kao da sam imala prevelika očekivanja...Nervoza me prala pretjerano, bila sam doslovno luda na sve, pucala po šavovima, tražila svađe sa MM, ali to su valjda hormoni divljali...U 08 mjesecu imam godišnji pa tko zna??? Možda se desi čudo!!! a onda u 9 startam sam IUI po četvrti put, a sve poslje toga je jedan veliki ?????
Što ima kod vas cure? Imate kakvih planova za dalje? Ima šta novo u riječkoj čekaoni? Tamo se uvijek nešto načuje, sazna...pa...

----------


## i dora

U utorak u 10 sam na odjelu,na kontroli. Inače nas dr.V.naručuje na polikliniku u popodn.satima,ali kažu da sada,u ljetnim mjesecima ne radi polikl.,pa nas evo nas opet u našoj legendarnoj čekaoni.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~ i velika   :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

Hej,[/b]Lucija*,ima li što novoga kod tebe? Držim fige da porod prođe brzo i lagano!*

----------


## lucija83

Ej i dora nema jos nista novog nis se ne dogadja danas sam 39tj+2 dana ali mi se cini da nece ona jos van, bit ce da joj je lijepo unutra  :Laughing:   hvala sto mi drzis fige trebat ce mi, malo me strah jer mi je doktor Maric izazvao par trudova prije tri dana i mogu vam reci da me punkcija nije boljela ko taj jedan trud tako da sam si rekla bez epiduralne ne idem u radjaonu jer je bol uzasna bila, otvorena sam 2 prsta i cekam 17-ti tad mi je termin pa ce mo vidjet sta dalje, eto sretno u utorak javi sta se dogadja pusa svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav curke!
evo ja sutra na drugi AIH, ali u petak mi je lh trakica bila pozitivna a i doktorica je na folikulometriji bila sumnjičava da će ovulacija dočekati ponedjeljak pa je propisala kućni uradak za jučer koji je s guštom obavljen..a kako se ta metoda u posljednje 3 godine pokazala vrlo učinkovitom rezulat je zagarantiran   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  
cure uživajte u ljetu, izgleda da nam napokon stiže

----------


## GIZMOS

pozdrav coolerica! Baš sam se pitala gdje si se ti povukla, šta se dešava. Ajde, neka ti je sretno sutra, da se slijed nastavi i u osmom mjesecu i da bude puno,puno bebača!!!

----------


## Ameli

coolerica sretno sutra sa AIH, neka bude zadnji i dobitni!
lucija83 želim ti bezbolan porod i najljepši susret s tvojom curkom.
SUZY75   :Bye:  
GIZMOS da se nešto lijepo dogodi na godišnjem!
jogobela sretno s prikupljanjem nalaza!
svima   :Kiss:   i pozdrav, jesen je naša!

----------


## coolerica

evo i mene s izvještajem...folikulić je ipak pričekao  :D pa mi je doktor (nije bilo docentice) ujutro napravio uzv i dao choragon i par sati poslije inseminaciju..sad dabrostoni  i čekanje,čekanje, čekanje..  :Kiss:   i par ~~~~~ svima

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo par informacija iz čekaonice..
od 5. mj. se pokušavam naručiti za dogovor kod dr. V. i eto bila sam danas sa svim starim nalazima od muža i svojima da vidim što nam je činiti, (uzelam sam si odmor od 12/2008) a kad tamo..... :? 
moj dojam   :Sad:  
dr. je očajan sa situacijom, skratili su im budžet za 9 mlrd kn (meni ta brojka baš ne govori puno) puni su do 11.mj. sa listom za postupke, ne žele više nikoga naručivati jer neznaju da li će moći obaviti i ove postupke za cure koje su na listi
zgroženi su novim zakonom, raspravama u soboru, u šaljivo-gorkom tonu su mi rekli ako se zakon usvoji otpast će sve cure koje nisu u braku pa će biti mjesta za druge i za mene, užas
strah ih je i novih rebalansa proračuna, jer će njihov odjel biti najviše pogođen - neplodnost nije bolest i nije hitnoća!! - po zakonu
pitala sam ih da li postoji mogućnost da ih i zatvore i odgovorili su mi MOGUĆE JE
Savjet: nazovite u 9.mj. nakon godišnjih odmora i nakon rebalansa da će tada znati na čemu su
Dao mi je i listu nalaza koje moram obnoviti
Bili su ljubazni i očajnji
Ja sam samo očajna  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## srki

jogobela hvala ti puno na lijepim zeljama  :Kiss:  

Lucija zelim ti da ti sto bezbolnije proteknne porod i da rodis jednog lijepog,zdravog   :Saint:  
 :Kiss:   svim curama.mi smo danas vidjeli kako nam   :Heart:   kuca.Preslatko.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja nikan nisam dobila taj Choragon na IUI, ne znam zašto, a gdje god čitam vidim da svi dobivaju

----------


## lucija83

ajme srki super za srceko!!!! ameli i dora suzy i ostale cure saljem vam jednu   :Kiss:   sretno svima....***

----------


## coolerica

GIZMOS i mene je začudilo danas kad me dr. pitao da li mi je doc. dala inekciju..kad sam rekla ne samo je rekao sestri da mi da jedan ch. a neznam ni jednu curu koja ide kod njega da pitam da li mu je to standardna praksa.izgleda da docentici nije..a ja stvarno neznam je li to bolje kad ti daje.. :?

----------


## pak

srki super za   :Heart:  
coolerica nek sutra bude bingo i svi ostalim curama puno strpljenja i sreće
mi smo naručeni drugi tjedan na dogovor kod dr. v  ali mene uhvatila neka malodušnost i sve mi se čini da ču sutra zvati i otkazati,kako vojvođanka  piše a i za pretpostaviti je uz ovakvu situaciju vlada opći kaos pa ne vidim svrhu gubiti dan god.odmora i ići tamo kad se nezna šta će biti,sve ovo me nervira i ljuti i na trenutke baš iz revolta nebi koristila usluge divne nam države ali onda kontam to im je i cilj pa opet kaos u glavi neznam baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## GIZMOS

*Pak*,ja te u potpunosti shvaćam, ali nemoj se zafrkavati nego odi do doktora, jer ako budeš čekala pitanje je kad ćeš uopče na red. A poslje rijeke postoje i druge opcije (istina, privatne i skupee, ali ako si odrediš cilj ići negdje jednom godišnje, onda je ta mogućnost ostvariva, uz odricanja naravno) Ja si nekako rijeku uzimam kao rezervu, mada bi trbalo biti baš suprotno. ja sam sva neka smotan i kad nešto želim onda to želim odmah i sad, ali evo naučila sam biti strpljiva, zahvaljujući svemu ovom.
*Ameli,* kakvi su tvoji planovi? Jesi naručena za dalje? nekako ne stignem sve pohvatati!!!
*Srki,* ti uživaj u trudnoći, i sretno,sretno, sretno...

----------


## lucija83

Ameli ipas pp.

----------


## Ameli

cure nemojte se ničemu čuditi zašto neke dobiju inekciju a neke ne. ja sam prošla 3 AIH i samo prije druge sam dobila inekciju, kako se tada nisam kužila previše u sve ovo pitala sam sestru da za što je ta inekcija ona mi je odgovorila da nema pojma. sada kada odvrtim film mislim da je to bila štoperica a zašto je nekima daju a nekima ne to samo oni znaju. isto tako sam samo iza jednog IVF dobila choragon i kada sam pitala pa zašto sad to dr. mi je rekao da se bolje primi  :? 
GIZMOS ja sam malo uzela predaha, trebala sam u 6. mj. u KBC Ri
ali kako su tada nastale sve ove zavrzlame oko naručivanja odlučila sam da neću više gubiti živce jer mislim da mi to ne treba. kako sam ispucala svoja 3 pokušaja na teret hzzo mm i ja smo odlučili da ćemo na jesen u prag spojiti ćemo ugodno s korisnim. pozdrav i   :Kiss:   svima!
lucija nisam dobila tvoj pp.

----------


## pak

mm od jutros na antibioticima,baš nas je krenulo kako je to bila kap koja je prelila čašu otkazala sam dogovor,sestra kaže da krajem 8.mj mogu poslat uputnice ma vidjeti ću kako bude,GIZMOS ma kontam ja več alternativne mogučnost kao i Ameli i ja sam iskoristila svoja prava od HZZO-a pa me zaintrigiralo spajanje ugodnog s korisnim,obzirom da se radi o malo daljoj klinici i malo skupljoj od naših susjednih morati ču opasno počet štedjeti,još sutra da vidimo šta če se desiti i onda odmor more i mir,u zadnje dane cmizdim čim počnem čitati postove,mm kaže da će mi oduzet komp.

----------


## skandy

Ameli,puuuuno sreće  u Pragu.

Nova klinika,nova nada i  jedna ,dvije bebice     :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja zadnjih dana teško podnosim bilo šta, puno radim, nemam vremena za ništa, svi oko mene rađaju, zatrudnjuju, ja ih obilazim, kupujem robicu, poklone, radujem se za njih, a oplakujem sebe...i sve mi je to postalo preteško, a ne mogu pobječi od toga (ionako sam počela izbjegavati rođendane, druženja...kad ostaneš zadnji i kad je kraj neizvjestan, teško je slušati sve te teme koje se svode na djecu, roditeljstvo...a glupo mi je nekoga opterečivat mojim problemima i pitat ih da se priča o nečemu što smo imali prije te nego su došla ta dječica jer nima se ipak život promjenio, usmjerio...MENI STOJI. i sva ta neizvjesnost, i sva ta pitanja, da li ču ja ikada...??? I na koncu krivnja zbog sebičnosti, zavisti ili ne znam čega...

----------


## i dora

*Ameli*,puno sreće u Pragu!  :Kiss:  
Svim curama veliki   :Kiss:  i   :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Ameli nadam se da ce Prag biti dobitna kombinacija za tebe i tm neka vam je sa srecom ja cu drzat palceve eto, i da vidi si dobila pp. svim curama lijep pozdrav...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## skandy

> I ja zadnjih dana teško podnosim bilo šta, puno radim, nemam vremena za ništa, svi oko mene rađaju, zatrudnjuju, ja ih obilazim, kupujem robicu, poklone, radujem se za njih, a oplakujem sebe...i sve mi je to postalo preteško, a ne mogu pobječi od toga (ionako sam počela izbjegavati rođendane, druženja...kad ostaneš zadnji i kad je kraj neizvjestan, teško je slušati sve te teme koje se svode na djecu, roditeljstvo...a glupo mi je nekoga opterečivat mojim problemima i pitat ih da se priča o nečemu što smo imali prije te nego su došla ta dječica jer nima se ipak život promjenio, usmjerio...MENI STOJI. i sva ta neizvjesnost, i sva ta pitanja, da li ču ja ikada...??? I na koncu krivnja zbog sebičnosti, zavisti ili ne znam čega...



naravno da hoćeš,draga ,samo ako budeš uporna  i čvrsto gazila ovim trnovitim putem  

Nema mjesta samookrivljavanju.Ako će ti biti lakše  i ja sam sebična i zavidna ali ne marim.Nekak mi je to normalno.Dovoljno muka prolazimo da bi još mislile i na to.   :Kiss:

----------


## Ameli

lucija opet ništa od pp, pokušaj ponovo.

----------


## Ameli

luce dobila sam i odgovorila, jesi ti primila moj pp?

----------


## lucija83

Evo samo da vas obavijestim da sam 18.07. u 13 i 55 rodila curicu od 3670 kg i 50 cm dugu sve je ok eto sam da vam javim pozzdrav od nas troje!!! AMELI  :Heart:

----------


## pak

lucija83 čestitam   :Love:

----------


## coolerica

čestitke lucija, uživaj u svojoj curici  :D

----------


## sbonetic

Čestitam!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jogobela

Čestitam Lucija!!!!! :D  :D

----------


## i dora

*Lucija*,bravo!Čestitam tebi i TM na curici! Uživajte u svojoj srećici!  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ameli

lucija čestitam od   :Heart:   tebi i TM a maloj princezi želim dobrodošlicu!

----------


## paola

čestitam :D  :D  :D

----------


## k&s

Čestitamo i mi! 
Maloj princezi šaljemo veliki   :Kiss:  !

----------


## magi7

Lucija čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## SUZY75

Čestitam Lucija od  :Heart:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mery0908

Lucija cestitamo, sve najbolje!!!!!!! :D

----------


## lucija83

Hvala vam cure moje od srca!!!! zelim vam svima da dozivite ovakvu srecu...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## karla 1980

Bok cure,
na moru sam i u srijedu vadim betu u Rijeci u privat. labaratoriju Bulatović da li netko zna za koliko nalaz bude gotov?

Hvala.

----------


## zisu

> Bok cure,
> na moru sam i u srijedu vadim betu u Rijeci u privat. labaratoriju Bulatović da li netko zna za koliko nalaz bude gotov?
> 
> Hvala.


Nalaz ocekuj za 3 sata, ali ja sam znala zvat na tel nakon 2 sata i rekli bi mi. 
Sretno i nadam se da cemo u srijedu poskocit za tebe!!!

----------


## karla 1980

Hvala ti, i ja se potajno nadam uspjehu!

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrv svima a posebno novopečenim trudnicama! Ima li kja od vas saznanja što če biti s nama koje smo za rujan naručene za postupak u Rijeci. Da li doktori već što komentiraju, da li će uopče biti postupaka ili će se sve pomaknuti...ma bilo šta, ako netko zna bilo šta pišite...

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav GIZMOS baš sam razmišljala o tebi i zaključila da sigurno uživaš u Pagu. Ja danas dobila veliki debeli minus pa razmišljam šta dalje..u devetom ću se javiti u kbc ali sam u međuvremenu skupila svakojake nalaze pa ću ih ovih dana poslati Mb.. sva sam u mukama zbog ovog našeg novog zakona a nekako me strah da mi prvi stimulirani bude u MB (žao mi dat tolko love koje nemam i skužiti da loše reagiram ili tako nešto), al to je već za drugu temu pa vam svima mašem i jedva čekam kraj tjedna da napustim ovaj naš asfalt. 
uživajte cure u moru, ljetu i maženju s mužićima (navodno neki ljudi i tako dobiju djecu al ja u to ne vjerujem   :Laughing:  )

----------


## jogobela

Bokic svima!I mene isto zanima ima li kakvih novosti u riječkom kbc-u,što pričaju doktori u vezi novog zakona...pa ako netko zna nesto (cure koje su u 7.mj. bile na bilo kakvim postupcima) neka nam javi...pozdrav svima

----------


## GIZMOS

Neažalost nisam š na pagu, radim pun gas, i brojim dane do godišneg (14.08) i onda ću se stvarno probat opustit malo jer ovako ne ide..
I mene ova situacija s novim zakonom izluđuje i imam neki osječaj da od rijeke u 9 mj.ne bude ništa (planirana iui) a isto ne bi htjela na prvi IVF u Mb a vrijeme leti, ta godina čekanja će proletit. Računala sam da mi je zadnji rok za stimulirani u 10 mj. zbog puza od 6 mjeseci, pa ne znam kako ću to sve iskombinirati sa docenticom, jer naravno da će žena poludit ako joj nešto spomenem. Ako ne upali u Rijeci raspitat ću se prije MB u Postojni (navodno je jeftinije i nema čekanja),pa makar za prirodni IVF. Ma neznam ni ja više šta bi...

----------


## GIZMOS

zaboravih reči, coolerica žao mi je zbog tvog minusa na testu, valjda stvarno nismo ljetni srečkoviči, a tebi Karla1980 držimo fige sutra. Usreči nas, treba nam nešto pozitivno!!!

----------


## Ambra

Pozdrav svima, nista od moje druge inseminacije! Malo odmora, pa u jesen idemo dalje> 1. ivf. 

velika   :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

*Ambra*,žao mi je da nije uspijela inseminacija.Odmori se,pa neka jesen bude dobitna!  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ambra, žao mi je zbog IUI! Mi čemo onim jesenjskim vlakićem, važno je da se sad po ljeti odmorim, zaboravimo, napunimo energijom pa na jesen startamo pun gas!!!

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav cure....
pratim vas već neko vrijeme, u istoj sam situaciji i odlučila sam se priključiti. Pohodim uredno već 3 godine odjel Humane u Rijeci kod dr. Vlašića. Prošla sam 3 inseminacije, prošle godine sam imala spontani (prirodno sam ostala trudna) u međuvremenu sam oboljela od hipotireoze (pod terapijom sam, imam Hashimoto sindrom, pijem eutirox i sve je sada u redu), MM je u redu što se tiče svih nalaza ali evo ništa od trudnoće već dugo vremena. Jučer sam nazvala dr. Vlašića i dogovorila konzultacije za 17.08., danas digla uputnicu, u petak je nosim na odjel  upisati se....dr. Vlašić je potvrdio IVF postupak ali tek u 11. mjesecu jer je sve do tada krcato. Nadam se i iščekujem taj 11. mjesec...a u međuvremenu sam tu s vama i pratim vaš put prema bebicama i kupim sve informacije vezano za potpomognutu u Ri.....hvala vam što ste tu!

----------


## i dora

*diabolica*,dobro nam došla i što prije nam postala trbušasta! Sretno u 11.mjesecu!
 :Love:

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav drage moje cure.
Evo da zaželim Diabolici dobrodošlicu i da će jesen iti dobitna.
Ja sam na listi za listopad ali ne znam da li sve ostaje po starom ili odkad je stupi novi zakon treba nešto novo. Ako tko zna samo nek javi.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## jogobela

Pozdrav svim curama,a diabolici dobrodošlica!  :Love:  
Magi7,ja sam isto u 10.mj. na IVF,nadam se da nisu ništa mijenjali i da to ostaje tako kako smo dogovorili. 
Sad sam na godišnjem,uživam,kupam se,družim se i željno iščekujem jesen...
Svima nam želim da se u jesen veselimo ishodima postupaka i da nam što prije narastu trbuščići!
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

Hvala cure, i ja svima želim što prije velike trbuščiće  :D i ne brinite za vaše postupke, neće biti sigurno odgođeni zbog svih novosti vezanih za Zakon jer su mene za IVF naručili neki dan za 11. mjesec s tim da mi je  dr. Vlašić odmah rekao da je prije 11. mj.  sve puno...to znači da postupci uredno idu kako je dogovoreno..
Danas sam se bila upisati "kod sestre Mire" za pregled 17.08. kod Vlašića i sve neke novosti i nove procedure....možda to već traje ali meni je novo. Dobila sam uz uputnicu i njihov papir (prijavu o narudžbi pacijenta) na kojem piše kada imam pregled, kod koga imam i vrijeme pregleda....opa, ponovili se ili ja tako dugo nisam bila na humanoj?

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav diabolica i dobrodošla! Ma nije ti to ništa novo, te potvrde o narudžbi, svi smo to dobili mada ne znam čemu služi. logično bi bilo da nam nešto takvo pošalju kad se naručimo mailom ili faksom, a ne kad već dđemo pred gotov čin, ali nema veze. Znači Odjel humane radi? Ja sam čula da u 8 mj. zatvaraju odjel jer da svi idu na Go, ali valjda nije tako!!! Jedva čekam 9 mjesec da odradim IUI i da konačno krenem dalje.moram strateški obradit doenticu jer je jednom prilikom rekla da bi išla dalje sa inseminacijama jer je spermiogram sada dosta dobar, a ja tako ne bi višeeeee!

----------


## GIZMOS

diabilica, zaboravih pitati? U potpisu ti piše da si imala jedan spontani! Da li ti je to bila prirodna trudnoča ili si ušla u onu malu statistiku AIH trudnoča?

----------


## CERES

Pozdrav drage cure,

   i ja sam kod docentice, zadnji (neuspješni) ivf u prirodnom ciklusu
   sam radila  krajem sedmog mjeseca, naručena sam ponovo za ivf
   tek u 12. mj./2009.   :Sad:  
   Meni je docentica rekla ću prije tog postupka trebati pripremiti
   vjenčani list i stručno mišljenje pravnika i psihologa. Oni u bolnici
   to nemaju organizirano niti će uskoro imati, tako da će to pacjenti
   trebati napraviti i platiti privatno. Kod koga i gdje dobiti ta mišljenja 
   još nitko naravno  nema pojma!!!  
   Ja se iskreno nadam da će ovaj zakon pasti do 12. mjeseca  jer nemam
   živaca prolaziti još i te torture.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Ukoliko ne bude tako, mislim da  
   ćemo se naručiti u Postojnu...

----------


## GIZMOS

*CERES!* Oprosti na neznanju, ali te će potvrde trebati pribati svi, ili samo nevjenčani partneri? čitala sam o tome, ali nisam taj dio dobro shvatila. Znam da su im potrebna povjerenstva koja se još moraju formirati, ali što dotad? Ili je to sve plan naše Vlade da bi što više uštedjeli već kad je takva "recesija" odjednom? Mojoj prijateljici je ostao još jedan stimulirani i sad bi trebala dokazivati u vanparničnom postupku njihovu vanbračnu zajednicu...mislim da to neče, jer to je borba s vukovima...i ona se odlučila za Ljubljanu...Zapravo bježeći od svega toga i jureći u susjednu sloveniju činimo veliku uslugu našoj zemlji, i to je očito, a blagajna će ostati puna čime će se netko drugi okoristiti...

----------


## GIZMOS

I još 1 pitanje, znam da je to sve individualno, ali nakon koliko se prirodnih Ivf-a docentica odlučuje za stimulirani postupak? Recimo, u situacijama kad je sve naizgled ok, a ipak ne ide...

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav,
GIZMOS ja sma kod docentice dosta dugo, ja sma na klomifenima bila 3 puta i rekla mi je još 2X pa idemo u stimulirane.

Naručena sam u 10. mjesecu i kako smo MM i ja u braku da li će i nama trebati ta potvrda psihologa i da li ću i ja morati mahati vjenčanim listom tamo? Zaista glupost nad glupostima. Evo ja dans dobila M i još jedna i krećem (ja se nadma da se neće ništa više zakomplicirati). Mislila sam u 9.mjesecu ipak tamo malo proći da ih priupitam za novosti.

Isto tako ću zvati Maribor nakon 15.08. da se naručim za konzultacije.

Želim svima nama puno sreće za dalje i da nećemo puno čekati na svoje   :Saint:

----------


## pak

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewforum.php?f=88
evo cure tu možete potražiti odgovore 
CERES dobrodošla ostalima  :Bye:

----------


## CERES

Gizmos, Magi7, *nažalost* *zakon je stupio na snagu i u čl.8.kaže:* 

Prije provedbe svih postupaka medicinske oplodnje za bračne drugove obvezno je prethodno pravno te psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje. 

Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije mora bračne drugove upoznati s mogućim psihičkim učincima postupka medicinske oplodnje. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije izdaje pisanu potvrdu. 

Magistar prava mora bračne drugove upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinske oplodnje te obiteljskopravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz određenog medicinskog postupka. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar prava izdaje pisanu potvrdu. 

Zdravstvena ustanova u kojoj se provodi medicinska oplodnja može sama osigurati provođenje pravnog i psihološkog ili psihoterapijskog savjetovanja, a ako to ne može obvezna je uputiti bračne drugove u drugu zdravstvenu ustanovu u kojoj se provode ova savjetovanja ili kod osoba ovlaštenih za psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje te kod magistra prava zbog pravnog savjetovanja. 

Dakle, nema veze jeste li u braku ili ne, Oni koji su u braku trebat će još uz
ova mišljenja priložiti vjenčani list, a oni koji nisu Rješenje o Izvanbračnoj zajednici (ako u vanparničnom postupku dokažu da su u toj zajednici najmanje 
3. godine.)
Svakako nazovite u 9.mj. Humanu, i raspitajte se prije postupka, jer je malo
vjerojatno da će zakon do tada pasti na Ustavnom sudu. 

Kome i gdje ići po ta stručna mišljenja još nitko ne zna! Docentica mi je rekla da
pratim razvoj situacije sa zakonom... Do 12 mj. se možda nešto i promijeni.
Uglavnom, moj dojam je totalni kaos i oni se zgražaju na sve ovo!

----------


## magi7

Hvala Ceres,

ajde curke koje ste u 9.mjesecu na programu javite kako ste dobili te potvrde ili ako netko sazna kako to detaljno ide da napiše.

Hvala unaprijed i svima nama držim fige

----------


## CERES

Da, i to nije sve, parovi moraju proći psihološko i pravno savjetovanje *prije* *svakog postupka*, tako da ćemo sada uz svog mpo-vca  trebati imati i svog psihića i pravnika/odvjetnika  :? Prestrašno! Zakon se odnosi na sve mpo
ustanove u R. Hrvatskoj uključijući i privatne.
 Kad se tome dodaju ostale odredbe o oplodnji samo tri stanice i ne zamrzavanju
 embrija, listiama čekanja koje su zbog limitiranog budžeta uveli na KBC Rijeka,
 šanse za MPO trudnoću  su minimalne. Ma tko će se htjeti podvrgnuti stimulaciji
 u klasičnom ivf-u gdje će mu se bacati višak jajnih stanica, a samo tri ( po 
 izboru embriologa) oploditi, vratiti jedna ili dvije oplođene,a treća oplođena
 opet u smeće ( ako ne želi riskirati s trojkama). Ja prva ne bi nikada pristala 
 na to. Ne želim se kockati svojim zdravljem i vremenom koje imam. Tko nema
 izbora (čitaj financija) pristat će i na to.  

Što se tiče prirodnih i soft/mild  ivf-ova, s njima se postižu dobri rezultati samo ako se rade uzastopno od 5,6, pa i više ciklusa zaredom dok se ne uhvati onaj sa najboljom jajnom stanicom od koje će nastati top-grade embrio sposoban za 
trudnoću.  U ovakvim uvjetima  sa predugim listma čekanja ni to neće biti moguće, pa nam i to postaje nedostupno.  Po meni ovo je početak kraja Mpo-a u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS*, imala sam prirodni spontani, nakon treće inseminacije koja je bila u 12. mj. ja sam odlučila da ne bih više išla na četvrtu jer  me psihički dotuklo svaki put kad bih dobila stvari nakon iščekivanja, tako da sam odustala i rekla Vlašiću da ću se malo odmoriti. Nije prošlo dugo ostala sam prirodno trudna i u 9. tjednu sam pobacila. Nekako ja mislim da od tih inseminacija stvarno nema sreće....Žao mi je cura koje će prolaziti taj postupak što ih obeshrabrujem ali to ima tako malo postotaka uspješnosti da baš sada kad sam imala dogovor kod Vlašića kaže on meni da probamo sa četvrtom inseminacijom, a ja odmah ispalila ni slučajno, nemam živaca, hoću odmah IVF i on se složio pa sad čekam taj pregled 17.08.

----------


## diabolica

Cure, vezano za ovaj Zakon, meni će trebati psihološka pomoć kad ih se likvidiram!  :Laughing:  
....stvarno su pretjerali........  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pak

ajme totalno krivi link sam stavila evo ispravljam se http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewforum.php?f=100

----------


## GIZMOS

Cure,drago mi je da ste danas tolike pisale. Neko nas vrijeme stvarno nije bilo i malo mi je falilo to ne dopisivanje. Kao da su svi nestali u sito vrijeme. Ovo sa tom novim zakonom je ludost ali nepotrebno je previše se živcirati jer onda osim što nam oni ne rade dobro još i sami sebe dodatno mučimo. Najbolji savjet koji sam dobila od jednog para koji se dugo bori za bebu je ovaj: *Odredi si jedan postupak godišnje, i jednu bolnicu godišnje i toga se drži. Sve više od toga je previše za tvoje psihićko zdravlje!* *Iz njihovih iskustva po raznim bolnicama istaknuli su mi Mb i VV!*
Što dalje idem u svu tu priču, sve dublje vjerujem da je to najbolje rješenje, jer uz sav taj pritisak i teret koji nosim na leđima neme teoretske šanse da se desi čudo i da opstane u takvim okolnostima. 
I baš zato sam se ovaj mjesec počastila izbjegavanjem bračnih dužnosti koje su se prestale svoditi na romantiku (jer uvijek se svode na pravljenje bebe) i nakon dugo vremena konačno me ova menstruacija nije dotukla jer sam znala da će doći. Ipak, ovo ne preporučujem nikome...Naravno da MM nije bio zadovoljan, ali nadoknadit ću mu to, ali ovaj put malo smirenijeg uma.Pozdrav svima i sret

----------


## CERES

> I još 1 pitanje, znam da je to sve individualno, ali nakon koliko se prirodnih Ivf-a docentica odlučuje za stimulirani postupak? Recimo, u situacijama kad je sve naizgled ok, a ipak ne ide...


Gizmos, točno je da je sve individualno. Nakon što smo odradili dvije  bezuspješne inseminacije isto u prirodnom ciklusu, a spermiogram je svaki put bio sve lošiji (usprkos svim mogućim naporima da ga poboljšamo), doc. nam je preporučila IVF sa klomifenom tzv. Mini IVF. Ja sam nekako bila skeptična prema  klomifenu zbog čitave palete nuspojava koje izaziva tipa stanjen endometrij, ciste, polipi i embriji lošije kvalitete., tako da sam sama tražila da krenemo s prirodnim ivf-om (bez ikakve stimulacije osim štoperice) s obzirom da imam školske ovulacije i da sam zdrava. 
Doc, se složila uz napomenu (što sam i sama znala) da je potrebno proći više  ciklusa ,znači 4-5 prirodnih imaju kumulativnu stopu trudnoće kao jedan stimulirani postupak.
E sad, to više nije izvedivo zbog lista čekanja, ovim tempom naručivanja doći ćemo  na red 2-3 x godišnje ( ako i toliko) tako da nam je potrebna  luda sreća
da bi uspjelo. Na kraju preostaje stimulacije klomifenom,  jer ništa drugo ni nema smisla u ovakvim uvjetima.

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav cure,

evo ja idem dugi tjedan na konzultacije u Ljubljanu pa da vidim što će mi tamo reći.

----------


## lucija83

Sretno Magi 7 u Ljubljani...

----------


## i dora

*Lucija*,nadam se da ste se ti i tvoja Gabriela uhodale i da curetak lijepo napreduje!  :Love:  
*magi7*,sretno na konzultacilama u Ljubljani!  :Love:  
Ostalo riječko društvo   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:

----------


## magi7

Hvala i dora-kada će tvoja bebica ugledati svjetlo dana?

Ja u četvrtak u Ljubljanu, pa da vidimo.

Jel ima neka cura koja bi trebal u rujnu u Rijeku na postupak da napiše kakva je situacija? Evo u Jutranjem piše da se postupci odgađaju  do daljnjeg, pa samo ako neko zna iz prve ruke što se događa da nam javi.

 :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

Termin je 25.11. i stiže nam curica!

----------


## Aurora*

*magi7* imas pp!

*sbonetic* jesi li dobila Ljubljanu?

----------


## magi7

*AURORA imaš i ti PP*

----------


## magi7

Curke, di ste?
Ima li kakvih novosti sa postupcima u RI?

----------


## Kadauna

Hej magi, jesi bila u LJubljani?

----------


## magi7

Jesam. Sve prošlo OK, rekao mi da mi je ovo s klomifenom (bila 3X) besmisleno jer i sama vidim da to kod mene za sad ništa-vajda slaba kvaliteta jajne stanice iako su se sve oplodile i rekao da bi trebala ići na manopur+decaptitl i da bi mi onda bile veće šanse. Doktor mi je skroz OK. Ništa se ne čeka, ako uspijem sve  organizirati eto mene već sljedeći mjesec u postupku. Ako te još šta zanima samo pitaj

----------


## Kadauna

> Jesam. Sve prošlo OK, rekao mi da mi je ovo s klomifenom (bila 3X) besmisleno jer i sama vidim da to kod mene za sad ništa-vajda slaba kvaliteta jajne stanice iako su se sve oplodile i rekao da bi trebala ići na manopur+decaptitl i da bi mi onda bile veće šanse. Doktor mi je skroz OK. Ništa se ne čeka, ako uspijem sve  organizirati eto mene već sljedeći mjesec u postupku. Ako te još šta zanima samo pitaj


ma ne, sve ok. Ja cekam svoj postupak u Mariboru 03/2010. Do tada vjerojatno nista jer si ne mozemo ni sve priustiti, a ovo u Hrvatskoj i sama vidis da je pisi propalo do daljnjega. 

Svakako SRETNO u Ljubljani...  :Smile: )

----------


## pak

Alo cure ima li sta novog u RI? Nesto nam je zamro topic,ima li koja koj info iz cekaonice?

----------


## magi7

Evo,konačno senetko javio. I mene isto zanima.

Jel ima nekakvih novosti? Ja sam trenutno u postupku u Ljubljani, ali sam naručena u listopadu u RI, pa da znam kako stvari stoje.

----------


## pak

*magi7* sretno u Ljiubljani!~~~ malo da ti RI ni ne treba,ostale cure koje su bile narucene za rujan jeste dobile koji info? *diabolica* kako su prosle konzultacije?

----------


## GIZMOS

POZDRAV! NEMAM PREVIŠE NOVOSTI, ALI ZVALA SAM KBC I POSLALA UPUTNICU ZA IUI ZA 9 MJESEC. ODGOVOR NA MAIL JOŠ NISAM DOBILA, ALI SESTRA MARIJA JE REKLA DA ĆE ME PRIMITI I DA DOKLE GOD NE DOBIJU NAPUTKE O RADU DA ĆE RADITI PO STAROM, BAREM ŠTO SE INSEMINACIJE TIĆE I DA NE MORAM NOSITI VJENČANI LIST NI POTVRDDE OD PSIHOLOGA NI PRAVNIKA...ZASAD! e SAD SAMO ČEKAM DA MI POTVRDE NARUDŽBU I STARTAM U PON. SA FOLIKULOMETRIJOM.
INAČE, GODIŠNJI NIJE URODIO PLODOM, PA VIŠE NE VJERUJEM U PRIČE TIPA:MORAŠ SE OPUSTITI I TE FORE!!!
SRETNO SVIMA I PIŠITE!!!

----------


## weather

Cure jeste li vidjele našu docenticu u vijestima? Sva se skockala, prvi put ju vidim bez bijele kute i narančastih šlapica   :Grin:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja je nisam vidjela, ali MM ju je skužio odmah negdje do Milnovića...koja čast (da, baš)!!!

----------


## duba13

hay! ja sam nova na forumu,imala sam samo klomifenske postupke,trebala bi u 10 mj.na postupak inekcijama,zanima me kako sad doći do postupka,što sve od papira treba,nisam u braku[img][/img]

----------


## pak

*duba13* dobrodosla i sto prije postala trbusasta
za pocetak treba ti potvrda o izvanbracnoj zajednici te potvrde o pravnom i psiholoskom savjetovalistu da bi krenula u postupak iako se vode polemike oko tih p&p potvrda ovisno dali si vec narucena prije novog zakona ili ne malo prolistaj po forumu imas iskustva cura koje su vec krenule u  skupljanje svega navedenog,mozes nam se pridruziti ovdje http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.p...788b3fd2ad11a9 naci ces odgovore na mnoga pitanja i ovdje http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...tiv-mpo-zakona

----------


## Ambra

Bok cure, bliži se moj prvi IVF, s Klomifenom, pa bi vas zamolila za vaša iskustva u kbc-ri. 

THANX   :Kiss:

----------


## duba13

bok ambra,ja sam bila na četri klomifenska ivf postupka koja nažalost nisu urodila plodom,ali sam dobivala dosta stanica i skoro sve bi se oplodile i podjelile,neke cure su uspjele s klomifenima,možda i ti budeš jedna od njih  :Heart:

----------


## big blue

Kolika treba biti pauza između klomifenskih IVF-ova? 2-3 mjeseca ili ...?

----------


## magi7

Hej, sa klomifenima možeš ići iz mjeseca u mjesec. Pauza se radi nakon 5-6 mjeseca.

----------


## Ambra

duba13 hvala   :Heart:  ! Još ako može par pitanja, znam da je kod svakog drukčije, ali ipak me zanima.  Kako si uzimala Klomifen: koliko i kada? Jel boli punkcija jajnih stanica? Dobiš nešto za bol? Koliko dana od prilike poslje bude ET? Koliko treba mirovat poslje ET? Nadam se da nisam naporna, ali me za sada sve zanima, jer je ovo sve novo za mene, a u RI ne daju ti bas puno info!Nekako imam osječaj da očekuju da sve več znaš  :?  :? 

 :Love:

----------


## i dora

Evo,ja sam jedna od onih kojoj je klomifenski postupak bio dobitni.Na njih sam bolje reagirala,bile bi kvalitetnije j.s. Dok bi u stimuliranima,uz 30 gonala,jedva uspijeli dobiti do 5 j.s. i ne bi se oplodile jer su bile slabe kvalitete.Eto,svaki organizam različito reagira i treba pokušati sve opcije.
Sretno s klomifenima!  :Love:

----------


## jogobela

Cure moje,ja danas zvala KBC da vidim jel vrijedi naš dogovor za postupak u 10.mj. i dal mi treba što novoga zbog zakona.Rekli su mi da oni i dalje rade po starom,nikakve nove potvrde za sad ne trebaju.Jupi!Jedini problemčić mi je micoplasma i ureaplasma pronađene u zadnjem brisu  :/ .Nadam se da ću ih se uspjeti riješiti do tad.Svim curama puno sreće!

----------


## Ameli

Ambra ja sam jedan postupak IVF-a odradila s klomifenima pa evo ti moja iskustva. pila sam po 3 tablete klomifena od 3-7 dana ciklusa, 9 dc sam bila na 1. folikulometriji te nakon toga svaka 2 dana ovisi kako reagiraš.kada su folikuli veličine oko 20mm dobiješ štopericu te nakon 36 sati slijedi punkcija koja ti ne boli jako jer klomifenom se ne dobije puno folikula pa iako je malo bolno barem kratko traje. ja nisam uzela ništa protiv bolova a bilo je cura koje su išle kod sestre po inekciju a možeš i sama popiti voltaren. ja sam imala ET 2 dana nakon punkcije i on stvarno ništa ne boli, nakon transfera 2-3 dana odmaran a poslije normalnim tempom samo bez većih napora i dizanja teških stvari. evo to bi bilo to ako imaš još pitanja slobodno pitaj, želim ti puuuno sreće.
pozdrav i puno sreće svim curama koje su u postupku ili se pripremaju za postupak a našim trudnicama i mamicama velika   :Kiss:

----------


## duba13

draga *ambra ja sam ti pila klomifen 5 dana po dvije tabletice skupa od 3 dana ciklusa,puncija je izdrživa,a za bolove možeš slobodno pitati sestru da ti da inekciju prije punkcije,ET bi mi bio za 2,3 dana ovisi koliko se stanica podjelila. Taj dan bi malo mirovala,a dalje normalno samo bez nekih napora. Nemoj se bojati,sve će dobro proći i neka nam ostaneš trbušasta!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav cure! evo ja sutra idem na moju 4 inseminaciju. na uzv mi je docentica pronašla nekakvu izraslinu na jajniku i sas sam već luda od brige jer nije puno komentirala (ali čim ti počmu sa spikom da li je netko bolovao od raka na reproduktivnim organima itd. odmah poludim jer mi je mama umrla od raka jajnika). Usput, 05.10.09. moram dobiti i nalaza sa endokrinologija-promjene na dojkama...uz sva ta očekivanja uopče  mi nije do inseminacije, jer ne osječam da je vrijeme za bilo šta, ali idem, moram iči...Docentica me već upisala na listu za 10 mjesec za još jednu inseminaciju premda je ova trebala biti posljednja, kaže kako sada moramo pratiti tu novotvorinu na jajniku da vidimo hoće li rasti. Ma luda sam, strah me za poludit i jedva čekam da mi netko skine sumnju sa vrata ili mi ju stavi, jer ovo iščekivanje nije zdravo. Danas u 13 h idem na color doppler i nadam se da ču znati nešto više...
Što se tiče onih potvrda za postupak, mislim da još uvijek nisu potrebne, jer sam upoznala jednu curu u čekaoni i rekla mi je da je u postupku IVf-a i da je ništa nisu tražili (mislim na potvrde psihologa i pravnika) i da zasad rade po tarom. Jedino što sam primjetila da nema neke velike gužve u čekaoni što mečudi jer je sestra rekla da je za IVF/ICSI sve popunjeno čak i u 12 mjesecu (tako je barem rekla curi koja se došla upisati)...
Cure, pišite malo...uvjek se razočaram kad otvorim našu stranicu, a nitko se ne javlja...

----------


## big blue

Gizmos, baš mi je žao što to prolaziš i donekle znam kako se osjećaš. Nimalo nije ugodno kada docentica kaže: imate izraslinu za koju baš i ne mogu reći što je i kada krene priča o tome da li je u obitelji bilo kakvih problema. 
Svaki put kada bi krenula u postupak i na folikulometriju bilo me strah šta će mi sada reći. Na prvom postupku izraslina na 1 jajniku, na 3 postupku, izraslina i na drugom jajniku a na 4 se zbog svih izraslina folikul jedva uspio razviti i više nema što nego me poslala na laparoskopiju. (s tim da su sve inseminacije bile kompletno prirodne-bez klomofena- jer ga docentica nije htjela davati dok se točno ne vidi što su te izrasline)
Da li ti je docentuca dala da izvadiš markere Ca 125?
Gdje ideš na color doppler i da li on može točno definirati što je ta izraslina na jajniku jer je meni rečeno da se to točno može definirati samo na laparoskopiji?
Javi se kada se vratiš sa dopplera. Želim ti sreću  :Heart:

----------


## Ambra

duba13   :Love:  hvala za info!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo bila sam na uzv kod dr. benčić u poreču i ostala jako,jako razočarana.
Prvo je pogledala oba jajnika pa me pitala na kojem je ta izraslina, kao ona nešto vidi ali ništa nije sigurna. Onda je rekla da mi je sutra idealno vrijeme za inseminaciju, pa malo kasnije da sam vć ovulirala, pa još kasnije da imam dominantan folikul od 22 mm i ja tu ženu, pa da nemam slobodne tekučine, pa ih imam...cjela zbrka koju ja definitivno nisam razumijela. Sutra moram provjeriti sa docenticom na kojem jajniku uopče imam tu cistu jer me ova sada zbunila jer se usredotočila na drugi jajnik.
uglavnom, nije mi radila color dopple, nego samo 3d i 4d power ultrazvuk i vidjela je da na "navodnoj izraslini" nema prokrvljenosti što je navodno dobar znak, jer da je nešto opasno bilo bi u tome i krvnih žila (dobročudni ili ločudni tumor) i tek onda ide color doppler di oni raspoznaju po pulsacijama o kakvom se tumoru radi. Meni dcentica ništa konkretno nije rekla, ali vidjela sam na izrazu lica da nije dobro, ali ošto se tek pojavila ona će je ubuduće pratiti, i ako se ne povuče za ti mjeseca onda laparoskopija. Markere mi ije spominjala mada sam ih planirala samoinicijativno naprvit, jer se ne želim preustit slučaju. 
Znači i i si se dobro napatila sa svim tim izraslinama! Nadam se da ti je sada sve ok!

----------


## pak

joj cure svašta se nešto izdešavalo, GIZMOS nadam se da ce biti ok neznam kako ti se dr.Bencic cinila ali ja mogu reci samo da je moju mamu spasila otkrila joj je karcinom koji je vec bio uznapredovao i zahvaljujuci njoj prontno je operirana u RI nismo se ni snasli a sve je bilo sredjeno, a i mojoj sestri je pomogla,tako da nekako mislim da zena ima iskustva pa ako kaze da nije strasno onda je valda tako,a ovo kad te nesto ispituju o obitelji i bolestima i ja se sledim,tako je to kada imas nekog ko je bolovao,mene je mama gnjavila i danas me gnjavi zbog tih hormona jer ona je zamalo umrla od raka maternice a ima ih u njenoj obitelji svaka druga zena boluje ili je bolovala tako da sam to pitanje postavljala svakom dr. i svi su rekli da ne brinem,drzim fige da prodje sve ok

----------


## GIZMOS

Super da je doktorica uspjela pomoći tvojima, sigurna sam da su velikim djelom zaslužni aparati u koje ulaže poput color dopplera kojih nema baš previše u istri. Drago mi je da ona smatra da situacija nije zabrinjavajuča, ali svejedno mi je rekla da dođem obavezno iduči mjesec 6 ili 7 dan ciklusa kada je slika mnogo jasnija...ne znam, volila bi joj vjerovati, draga je to žena, ali nije me uvjerila posebno sa ovuliranjem i neovuliranjem, jer kad sam danas došla u rijeku doktor je odmah rekao da ovulacija još ije bila, nije uopče dvojio...Nažalost, inseminacija nije završila bajno, ali o takvim pehovima je bolje i ne pričati "javno", nadam se da će ona iduča završiti sretnije...

----------


## pak

GIZMOS nadam se da ce biti bolje, pehovi se dogadjaju nazalost a nama je to samo produzavanje agonije,ako ti doktorica ne ulijeva povjerenje odi drugom gin. ima ih u Puli jos sa dobrom opremom pa cisto da se umiris jer pod stresom bilo sto raditi i nema prevelikog smisla,i jos mi je malo neodgovorno sa strane doktora ici u nove postupke bez tocnog saznanja o cemu se radi,mozda da malo stanes i rijesis sve nedoumice prije MB pa da mirno krenes u postupak znam da ti to izgleda jako daleko i kao izgubljeno vrijeme ali brzo ce to doci, citala sam i topic na privatnim klinikama o uputnicama isto je meni moja soc.gin rekla za uputnice kad je cula da idem privatno u postupak ali smo to fino rijesile jer jednom god. imam pravo na sve te preglede neovisno o MPO  a i cesce ako postoji potreba za to i to sam joj rekla tako da je sve obavila bez daljnje diskusije.Drzi se i sretno!

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala ti Pak! A što je s tobom? Ima šta novo? Planiraši ti nešto uskoro ili si si dala odmora? Ne vidim ništa iz potpisa, a ne stignem sve pratit po drugim temama...

----------


## duba13

Bila danas u bolnici i sve koje smo u postupku od prije neće nam trebati ništa od papira i nećemo morati na nikakva savjetovanja ni dokazivanja,to se odnosi na nove cure koje će tek početi bitku. bar nešto dobro za nas "stare".

----------


## pak

ajde bar nesto dobrog od statusa starog pacijenta,uz ovu oplodnju 3 js ova p&p savjetovanja su mi ocaj zivi,ja za sada stojim na mjestu,nemam volje zapocinjati nista barem ne trenutno.ali zima je duga pa tko zna prevrtljiva kakva jesam mozda se vec sljedeci mjesec krenem narucivati pa do proljeca stignem i na red a mozda se i suludi zakon izmjeni..
cure drzite se i neka vam je uspjesno sto god radile!

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav svim forumašicama! Drago mi je da se ova naša tema opet zahuktala...nekako su se svi umirili pa tako i ja u svojim brigama i nadanjima....a evo jesen je na vratima i vidim da sve cure postaju aktivnije što me neizmjerno veseli...
Eto bila sam početkom osmog mjeseca na konzultacijama kod dr. Vlašića i rekao mi je definitivno idemo u postupak i to u 11. mjesecu, samo moram prvo na laparoskopiju i izvaditi desni jajovod s obzirom da je on van funkcije i smeta za umjetnu oplodnju, navodno zbog zadržavanja vode u njemu koja može biti štetna. Uglavnom dobila sam već sve uputnice i 26.10. idem na LPSC. Pogledao je ostale nalaze i rekao je da je sve ok. i samo da izvadimo i MM i ja  još test na anti HIV i anti HCV. I to je to vezano za postupak. 
U međuvremenu sam svoju ginekologicu samoinicijativno tražila da provjerim prolaktin i progesteron i naravno da mi se sve mora zakomplicirati. Naime progesteron mi je dosta nizak (25,4) a prolatin visok (608). Za progesteron sam dobila odmah Dabroston a navodno prolaktin nije tako visok, rekla mi je da ga trebam još jednom provjeriti, da je on hormon stresa i da je skočio jer sam se možda iznervirala u što ne vjerujem. Ako koja od cura ima slična iskustva molim sugestiju šta da radim sa prolaktinom i koliko treba da se progesteron regulira?  :? 
Mislim, nije sve tako tragično, nisu vrijednosti tako zabrinjavajuće ali možda baš to smeta da ostanem trudna...
I da, dr. Vlašić mi je rekao da u međuvremenu sve ostaje po starom, da samo obavim LPSC i da krećemo u postupak. Samo moram još sestri Miri donijeti uputnicu da me upiše. 
Nervozna sam od svega jer ne znam šta me čeka, a čekanje mi se čini kao vječnost.....ohrabrili su me vaši postovi jer vidim da se ipak nešto pokreće. Svima vam želim što manje čekanja i što više pozitivnih vijesti na ovom forumu....

----------


## diabolica

I da, nekako mislim da će ove jeseni biti puuuuno dobrih vijesti od svih trudilica i puuno novih bebica  - baš u inat svim ovim zakonima i ministrima!

----------


## GIZMOS

Diabolica, i ja sam več u 4 navrata imala povišen prolaktin (kreče mi se od 550-650). Lani sam ga spustila Bromergonom, ali sam ga pila samo mjesec dana i čim sam prestala piti opet se povisio. Uz prolaktin ja imam iscjetke iz dojki pa sam napravila citološki bris i pregled kod endokrinologa ( tamo su mo još vadili HGH,IGf1 i TRH/PRL). Rečeno mi je da su to hormoni stresa, starenja i rasta, ali ne znam kakve veze sve to ima samnom. Jedino što kužim je da sve te hormone izlučuje hipofiza. sada iščekujem nalaze pa da vidim što dalje. Na humanoj ne daju preveliku važnost prolaktinu, kažu da je zabrinjavajuć tek kad su vrijednosti 3X više od referentnih...U svakom slučaju mislim da ne moraš brinuti previše oko toga. što se tiče progesterona meni je bio ok, ali dr.je rekla da nema žutog tijela nakon ovulacije pa mi je rekla da ih pijem 3x1 od ovulacije do sljedeće menstuacije, od kad ih pijem nije više spominjala žuto tijelo pa je valjda ok sada..

----------


## GIZMOS

3x1 mislila sam na dabroston!

----------


## giga

:Kiss:   svima

Jedno pitanje za vas koje ste u zadnje vrijeme bile na odjelu.

Ja se opet spremam u akciju, nisam bila od proljeća pa me zanima kako stoje sa prijavama , koliko se čeka i dali ima kakvih promjena od proljeća. Inaće ja sam kod docentice.

Hvala curke   :Bye:

----------


## GIZMOS

Kolik e meni poznato za inseminaciju se ne čeka dugo, upisuje te odmah za sljedeći ciklus ili onaj drugi (najviše 2 mjeseca), ali u čekaoni sam čula da se na IVF/ICSI čeka duže. Bila se upisati edna cura i rekli su joj da je već puni 12 mjesec, ali ne znam za koga se ona upisivala, možda se to odnosi na određenog doktora, jer nemaju svi jednak broj pacijenata. najbolje nazovi i pitaj ako budu od volje za razgovor...

----------


## diabolica

GIZMOS, hvala što me tješiš, vidim da smo sličnih potpisa  :Sad:  ...i mislila sam da na humanoj ne daju toliku važnost prolaktinu ako je još u donekle normalnim granicama, ni progesteron mi nije nešto specijalno nizak ali ipak bi trebao barem malo biti veći (kažu barem 50 a ja imam 20) a Dabroston ne može štetiti jer vidim da puno cura lakše zatrudnilo prirodno sa njim. Svi ovi hormoni imaju veze sa hipofizom (ona je žlijezdama kao npr. neki menadžer tj. upravlja štitnom žlijezdom, jajnicima, nadbubrežnom žlijezdom itd.)....imam autoimunu bolest štitnjače (hipotireozu) i dosta sam naučila o tome pa znam da se često događa da ako ti je neki hormon u osciliranju da su oni svi oni povezani i može doći do poremećaja i disbalansa....
Uglavnom treba baš stalno pratiti da sve bude ok. jer i najmanja sitnica može praviti probleme pri začeću odnosno prolongirati postupak. 
Meni je uglavnom jako teško kad vidim sve te žene tj. parove u čekaonici dolje u KBC-u. Imamo iste sudbine i svima je nada u očima. Neke parove srećem tamo već dvije godine. Ali ne treba odustajati!
Sad me trenutno hvata lagana panika od LPSC. Ali moram to riješiti jer ne mogu na IVF ako ne odstranim jajovod. Ima li neka od vas da je to prošla?

----------


## kika83

Diabolica ja sam ti bila na laparoskopiji u 5mj, tako da sam friška. Isto u kbc Rijeka. Nije ništa strašno, da treba opet bi ponovila tako da...
Inače bilo me užasno strah ali sve je prošlo ok i oporavak je kratak. U tjedan dana sam bila ko nova   :Smile:  Samo šta se nismo smjeli seksat mj dana  :Sad:   Šta god te zanima pitaj

----------


## diabolica

Kika83 poslala sam ti PP da ne gnjavim ostale cure na ovoj temi.

----------


## big blue

Diabolica, vidim da ideš na laparo krajem 10 a da već u 11 planiraš postupak (ako sam dobro skužila). Znači ne treba nikakva pauza ili ovisi što se radi samom laparoskopijom (dijagnostička, uklanjanje endometrioze i slično)? Šta je tebi rekao doktor? Ja idem sada za tjedan dana ali sam u glavi imala kako ću sigurno morati imati pauzu 2-3 mjeseca.(doduše nisam o tome još razgovarala sa docenticom jer prvo čekamo da ovo prođe i vidimo što se bude definiralo nakon toga)

----------


## giga

> Sad me trenutno hvata lagana panika od LPSC. Ali moram to riješiti jer ne mogu na IVF ako ne odstranim jajovod. Ima li neka od vas da je to prošla?


Ja sam LPSC prošla tri puta, nije strašno i neka te ne lovi panika. Prvi put je bila tek kontrolna LPSC .Drugi put mi je bila vanmaternična u jajovodu pa su mi odstranili jajovod. Nakon toga se ustanovilo da je najbolje izvaditi i drugi jajovod jer je štetan. I tako sam se odlučila na treću LPSC i odstranila i drugi jajovod.
U tri IVF-a bez jajovoda sam ostala trudna ali su se onda pokazali neki problemi sa imunologijom i nisam iznijela trudnoće. Potreban mi je fragmin ali ga još baš ne prakticiraju u riječkoj bolnici.

Možda te nisam utješila ali samo hrabro i ne boj se    :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Big blue* mislim da ne treba nikakva pauza i da se može odmah u postupak jer me je dr. Vlašić tako naručio. Odmah me upisao u svoju neku malu tekicu i rekao da odmah odem kod sestre Ive na ginekologiju upisati se za LPSC. Kako se moram ravnati prema ciklusu morala sam prolongirati jedan ciklus zbog nekih obaveza na poslu tako da umjesto sada u 9.mj. idem u 10. Poslije toga je rekao da odmah izvadim anti HIV i da planiram postupak u 11. mj. 
Samo još nisam odnijela uputnicu kod sestre Mire da me upiše u protokol i to planiram ovih dana. Dr. Vlašić nije ništa paničario, rekao mi je da se ne brinem zbog Zakona i da oni rade normalno sve kao do sada. 
Šta ćeš ti raditi laparo?

----------


## kika83

Ja sam bila na drillingu jajnika i morala sam imati pauzu od 3,4mj. Evo konačno sam jučer bila na kontroli i možemo dalje. Nakon lps nesmije biti stimulacije kod postupka zato mora biti pauza, ali kad odstranjuju jajovod to neznam. Super ako nema pauze, znači može se odmah krenut.

----------


## diabolica

Ma ja mislim (nadam se)da mogu bez problema odmah u postupak kad me naručio. Rekao mi je da je važno da jajovod odstranimo kad nema nikakvu funkciju jer kao takav stvara lagane upale a i zbog te vode koja se nakuplja u njemu. 
Pitat ću Vlašića pa kad saznam javim!

----------


## kika83

Ja sam samo ovako upala, nadam se da mi nečete zamjerit :/ 
Inače 2g i tri mj sam u braku i odonda se mučimo  :Crying or Very sad:  
Bila sam na dvije inseminacije u Pu koje su bile bezuspješne, pa sam se odlučila za Rijeku.
Ja imam policistične jajnike i muče me ciste iz mj u mj i izluđuju me. Jednostavno mi nedaju živjet  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nemam ovulacije i imam neredovite menstruacije di moram piti dabroston za dobit mengu.
Zato sam i bila na laparoskopiji jer se pojavila jedna od 9cm i nikako da pukne i Vlašić odlučio da ju treba uklonit. Odmah su mi napravili drilling jednog jajnika i kromotrubaciju jajovoda di se ustanovilo da je lijevi jajovod začepljen.I da imam "endometriozu". No izgleda da je njen stadiji slab tako da kao da ju niti nemam :D 
S mm je sve Hvala Bogu uredu  :Smile:  
Bila baš jučer na kontroli i sve je ok(napokon) jer točno godinu dana nismo bili u postupku zbog cista koje su svaki mj dolazile i odlazile.
I dobila dobre vijesti, 11dc, imam jedan folikul na skoro pa zdravom desnom jajniku i sutra folikulometrija i ako bude sve 5 idemo napokon na našu treću i nadam se posljenju inseminaciju :D   :D   :D 
Eto toliko od mene  :Wink:

----------


## diabolica

Kika83 ja mislim da ti nitko od cura neće zamjeriti što si s nama podijelila svoje poteškoće jer i same imamo hrpu nedaća koje nas muče i zato je meni osobno puno znači da s nekim mogu podijeliti svoje probleme. Nekako mislim da se baš trebamo okupiti zajedno jer osim što imamo problema sa začećem i još nas i ovaj suludi Zakon koči u tome. 
Zato smo ovdje da izmjenjujemo mišljenja i saznajemo nove informacije sa odjela Humane reprodukcije u Rijeci i pružamo si podršku. 
Svima vibram pozitivne vibre da im postupci uspiju od prve!

----------


## duba13

ja sam se tek nedavno priključila forumu i mislim da je svima lakše kad pročita da nije sam u svemu ovome,ja sam isto do sada imala dvije laparaskopije,vanmaterničnu i drugi put rupturu žutog tijela,gdje sam iskrvarila u trbuh.

----------


## srki

Cao cure moje!
Evo i mene nakon duzeg vremena.Bila sam stalno uz Vas ali se nisam javljala.
moja mrvica i ja smo super,rastemo,debljamo se i uzivamo jedno u drugom.Evo nas vec u 4.mjesecu.Nadam se da cemo i do kraja izdrzati zajedno.
A vi mi se cure drzite,zelim svakoj da dobije sto prije svog   :Saint:  .Samo mogu zamisliti kako vam je sad u ovom donesenom glupom zakonu,toliko zavrzlama i briga kao da ih do sada nismo imali i previse a ne jos sad ovaj sugavi zakon.Ja sam uspjela zatrudniti u zadnji cas.
SRETNO CURE I UVIJEK SAM UZ VAS!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

Evo samo da se javim jer sam upravo stigla od dr. Vlašića. Pitanje vezano za pauze između laparo i IVF je točno kako je *kika83* rekla da se ne može baš odmah u postupak...moram čekati nakon laparo da mi rana zaraste (mislim tamo gdje je bio jajovod) i da nalazi stignu sa patologije i onda nakon mjesec - dva u postupak. 
To znači da mi se opet sve prolongira i moram čekati 2 mjesec iduće godine. Dr. Vlašić je rekao da postupci idu normalno. Pitala sam ga i kolika je uspješnost pa je rekao da u Ri 30%, znači na nas 10 uspijeva zatrudniti nas 3.

----------


## kika83

I ja danas bila u Rijeci i postupci se noramalno rade jer ja sutra imam inseminaciju  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Nemogu vam opisat koliko sam sretna da smo napokon krenuli dalje. Dobili smo prirodno jedan folikul i sutra aih. Još uvijek nevjerujem da imam ovulaciju, to mi je tako čudno sada. 
Svim curama želim sreču dalje u čekanju, postupcima i svemu šta nažalost ide uz to  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

kIKA 83.....drago mi je da si krenula dalje!

DIABOLICA...žao mi je da ti se sve odgađa do daljnjega, valjda tako mora biti, a čini mi se da nas čeka ista sudbina, sve nam se nekako poklapa...

SRKI...ti samo uživaj u svojoj mrvici, itekako si je zaslužila!!!

----------


## magi7

Kika83, neka bude 3. sreća!,
Srki, baš sam se neki dan pitala šta je s tobom. Uživaj u trudnoći.

Ja sutra na drugu folikulometriju u Ljubljanu, pa ako ne uspijem ni sada vidimo se sljedeći mhjesec u RI
 :Kiss:

----------


## Ameli

kika83 puno sreće sutra i nadam se da ćeš uskoro javiti veeeliku betu
magi7 da sutra dr, ugleda puuno lijepih folikulića
svima   :Kiss:   i pozdrav

----------


## kika83

Hvala cure   :Heart:  
Imam pitanje, cure koje su bile u Ri na inseminaciji, šta ginić kaže nakon ins? Kad se javit, dali se vadi beta ili radi test? Meni je prvi put da radim ins u Ri pa me zanima  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

To ti uglavnom ovisi kod kojeg si doktora. docentica ima naviku naručiti te več dva dana nakon inseminacije na kontrolni uzv di potvrđuje prisutnost ovulacije i žutog tijela, i taj dan ti izda nalaz na kojem piše samo da koristiš dabroston 3x1 do sljedeće menstruacije (ukoliko dođe do nje) Betu ne spominju, već u slučaju kašnjenja ti kaže da napraviš test i a se javiš ako je pozitivan. Dr. Vlastelić odradi inseminaciju i mislim da nema tog kontrolnog uzv već ti na nalaz samo napiše preporuku za novi AIH ili nešto drugo, pa kad dobiješ menziz (ako dobiš) ponovo se naručuješ. Štoperica se ne dobiva (barem ja nisam nikad dobila, a bila sam već 4 puta). Primjetila sam i da docentica ne običava davati klomifene i da više voli te prirodne cikluse, ali obzirom da nemaš redovne ovulacije, tebi će vjerojatno preporučit. Za r. Vlašića ne znam kako radi, ali izgleda mi ok, pristup i ponašanje prema nama-što je jako važno! Nekako mi ulijeva povjerenje! Sretno!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

i da, ne znam kakav je običaj u Puli, ali u Rijeci nema nikakvog ležanja, obavi se postupak i brzo na oblačenje. To mi se ne sviđa!

----------


## diabolica

Da, ni meni se ne sviđa što odmah se dižeš i ideš.....
Ali ti kad dođeš doma malo se ipak umiri. Ja sam kod Vlašića 3 puta bila na inseminaciji i uvijek ti kaže riječi podrške i nekako te umiri. Nisam kod njega išla na kontrolu poslije inseminacije, nego samo čekaš .... Moram naglasiti da me poslije inseminacija to iščekivanje rasturalo! Nikad dočekat!
*Kika83* držim ti fige sutra i da se javiš za cca 3 tjedna sa veeeeelikom betom!

----------


## kika83

Cure, ja obavila inseminaciju ali nažalost spermiogram od mm nije bio baš najbolji. Kaže Vlašić nije loš ali niti dobar za inseminaciju. Dao mi je nadu, tako da sad je sve u Božjim rukama  :Smile:  
Ako se neostvari trudnoća planira me za IVF ili ICSI u 11 mj jer je 10mj popunjen s postupcima. Nema me smisla više gnjavit s ins kad je spermiogram loš za ins.
Moram piti dabroston i čekat a to je ono najgore i ubija  :Evil or Very Mad:    Ja sam dobila štopericu, na 13dc. Bio je folikul 23x19 pa da nam nepukne i danas na utz je još bio tu, tako da ovulacija bi trebala večeras ili sutra nastupit.
Hvala svima na podršci,  :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

*kika83* sretno!

Zanima me kakvo je stanje u cekaoni na Humanoj, odnosno ima li guzve?

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* sretno!
> 
> Zanima me kakvo je stanje u cekaoni na Humanoj, odnosno ima li guzve?



Hvala   :Smile:  
Nema uopće gužve, ja bila jučer i danas. Jučer ako nas je svega bilo 10-etak cura sa partnerima a danas još i manje.

----------


## big blue

Kika83 sretno i neka ti ovo čekanje bude dobitno. Bez obzira na lošiji rezultat spermiograma, mogućnost uvijek postoji (doktori vole reći...samo 1 je dovoljan..iako ja to ne volim čuti jer imam osjećaj da mi bude nadu koja nije uvijek izgrađena na realnim temeljima).
Još jednom...sretno

----------


## kika83

Cure, zna koja od vas, kad si ispucaju 3 postupka ivf ili kako je sad po novom zakonu navodno 6, koliko se poslje postupak plaća? I ako imaš dopunsko?

----------


## nini

*Kika83*da bude 3 sreća!
*magi7*nadam se da ti Rijeka neće trebati.Sretno na folikulometriji
Svim ostalim curama a pogotovo onima koje se spremaju za postupak SRETNO..
Zanima me da li je koja od vas išla na postupak negdije drugdije a folikulometriju radila u Rijeci?
 :Love:

----------


## kika83

*Magi7* kako je bilo na folikulometriji?

----------


## mirna26

curke...nova sam ovjde..molim vas za pomoććć!!!
naime....imam endometriozu..operirana sam prije 1g..moj muz sjeme malo lošije...kontroliramo se kod dr vlastelića...preporučuje nam IVF..e sad me zanima kolika je kod njega supješnost..da li ste zadovoljne??
sto je za IVF bez stimulacije koji radi docentica Smiljan.....koliko je ona uspješna i kako ste s njom zadovoljne??
iskreno..nje se bojim...bila sam jednom na HTm kao hitni slucaj kod nje..pa je bila uzasno gruba da sam je htjela ritnut nogom...inace je neugodna kao osoba a ja sam vec tankih zivaca i hocu ljubaznost..
bojim se...da li su bolji izgledi u vuk vrhovcu?
dal da jednostavno ne paničarim i prepustim se njima?????molim va pomagajte!!
koliko se dugo čeka na IVF?

----------


## mirna26

pomozte curke i pricajte mi o iskustvima sa IVF om u KBC rijeka...kakav je dr vlastelić i da li mu uspijeva...da li docentici Smiljan uspijeva?..kako stoji nestimulirana oplodnja ko Smiljanice?
imam endometriozu i operirana sam prije 1 g.. MM ima lošije sjeme...
koliko se čeka na IVF
pomozite

----------


## magi7

Mirana26, ja sam ti svoje iskustvo napisala na endometrioza i trudnoća.

Dakle, mi smo dobili 4 js i transfer u utorak.

----------


## mirna26

hvala magi..imam neki filing da su bolji ti u ljubljani...kako si dosla do ljubljane?zvala prije...naručila se...to ides privatno ili? koliko plaćaš?
havla ti špuno

----------


## pak

mirna26 ja sam pacijent dr. Vlastelica i za njega imam samo rijeci pohvale,mi do sada nismo uspijeli ali to ne ovisi samo o nasim dr. vec o niz drugih stvari koje se jednostavno moraju posloziti a i o sreci,pogotovo s novim zakonom pogoditi 3 dobitne j.s. je lutrija tj. bingo, stimulirane i priridnjake (nestimulirane´) mozes raditi kod svakog dr. ovisno sto on procijeni da bi bilo uspijesnije ili ako ti izrazis zelju da bi bez stimulacije sve se da dogovoriti,sto se tice cekanja sve ti jo to za sada upitno kod dr. V se malo vise ceka sada jer ima dosta pacijenata dok kako cure javljaju kod dr. Vlasica i docentice ide brze,virni malo na temu VV pa ce ti cure  dati najbolje odgovore kako je tamo ali dok se ne poslozi sve oko novog zakona svugdje steka,sretno!

----------


## mirna26

a kako bas u rijeci steka..kazu cure cim su otisle ili u ljubljanu ili u zg nakon rijeke..da su ili dobile vise stanica, ili im je trudnoca odmah uspjela?čudno
ili se to prenapuhuje?

----------


## pak

mirn26 nisam mislila da u Ri steka steka u cijeloj Hrvatskoj jer se postupci ne mogu provoditi kako treba zbog novog zakona i pravilnika,ja sam nakon Ri bila u Zg da malo promijenim vec kad sam ispucala 3 besplatna postupka i nije bilo rezultata,tako da je sve individualno ako mozes odi vani u neku kliniku svakako su ti sanse vece ali ne zato sto nasi dr. ne valjaju nego zbog ogranicenih uvijeta u kojima rade

----------


## mirna26

da...ma to sam bas i rekla na drugoj jednoj temi...problem je u labosu..ali znas..zg ipak ima bolje uvjete nego ri..ipka..nije rpoblem u doktorima..znam

----------


## GIZMOS

Mirna 26, shvaćam tvoju zabrinutost, ne znam koliko si već prošla jer ti ne piše u potpisu. Neki običan slijed događaja je da napraviš sve pretrage...hormoni, brisevi i tako redom ali to će ti već doktori sve objasniti. Največa greška koju možeš sada napraviti je da previše srljaš iz bolnice u bolnicu, od doktora do doktora. svi bi mi dijete odmah i sad, ali nažalost treba strpljenja ili kako bi to docentica rekla: Tek si na prvoj stepenici nebodera!" Dio svega toga je upornost, razočarenja, nade, tuge, radosti...i slobodno se naoružaj svom snagom koju držiš u sebi. Izaberi si jednog doktora i neka te on vodi, ako ti se ne sviđa, daj mu još jednu šansu i ako ne ide promjeni ga. Ja bih ti preporučila dr. Vlastelića (topao je, ugodan, pažljiv) ili dr. Vlašića koji također izgleda jako drag. Docentica nije za svakoga (to definitivno stoji) i ako si osjetljiva kao osoba bježi što dalje od nje. Iskreno, ja sam je čak kroz postupke zavoljela, ali još uvijek zna biti neugodna i hladna, ali najvažnije je da je ona dobra kao stručnjak tj. doktor, jer ionako se nečemo družiti pa...(tako se ja tješim) O postocima uspjeha kod određenog doktora je glupo i govoriti, a mislim da ni oni o tome ne pričaju, jer je sve to previše individualno, i jednostavno se trebaju poklopiti zvijezde da bi došlo do trudnoče. Samo hrabro naprijed, i sve će biti ok, daj si samo vremena...
Pozdrav i neka ti se već u prvom postupku poklope zvijezde...

----------


## Ameli

mirna26 prvo da ti zaželim dobrodošlicu i da nam čim prije postaneš trbušasta. ja ti isto preporučam dr.vlastelića jer je on jedna divna i topla osoba pun razumjevanja a s docenticom i dr.Vlašićem koji su mi jednom radili et nisam isto imala neugodnih iskustva. što se tiče naručivanja ja sam bila na dogovoru prošli tjedan i predbilježili su me za IVF za 02/2010 dakle prije 2. mj. se nemoj nadati da ćeš doći na red. toliko se nažalost čeka jer su im skresali proračun pa mogu primiti samo određen broj pacjenata. ako možeš odi izvan hrvatske na ivf jer ovaj novi zakon ne dozvoljava oplodnju više od 3js i zabranjuje zamrzavanje embrija što znatno smanjuje postupak uspješnosti. pozdrav i sretno.

----------


## mirna26

hm...eto..ja sam sve pretrage napravila..cekam jos samo hsg i to je to..mogu na ivf..ako nemam hidrosalpinks ..nadam se iskreno da nemam...
tako da se vec sada mogu pribiljeziti..za tjedan dana..ako je sve sa hsg-om ockej.
probat cu ovdje za početak..a onda cu otici u slo..ako bude problema..
ako se vec slijedeci tjedn mogu pribiljeziti za IVF..kad cca dodjem na red?
hvala vam curke..
znam da je dr.V.izuzetan...docenticu ne znam kao stručnjaka za IVF ali je poznam kao ginekologicu za obične preglede..e sada...iskreno to covjek osjeti kad dodje u susret sa nom..da li mi paše ili ne..da li joj mogu priječi preko nelagodnih komentara--zapravo mogu...ali me svi njeni tehnički pregledi bole da vrištim..tako da mi se neda to trpit iskreno..
a sada...vidjeti cemo..
curke moje..hvala na savjetima

----------


## mirna26

dakle sa 9.mjeseca do 2. mjeseca..
cca pola godine se čeka na IVF
hm

----------


## mirna26

koliko imate iskustva sa naručivanjem kod docentice za nestimulirani IVF?dakle u prirodnom ciklusu?koliko se kod nje čeka?

----------


## mirna26

da li se opčenito kod odcentice manje čeka?

----------


## Tia

mirna26 dobrodošla i još prije ošla.
Evo ja bih ti odgovorila vezano za uspješnost MPO-a u Rijeci na ovoj temi jer pretpostavljam da će onu drugu moderatorice zaključati.

Teško ti je ovdje na osnovi naših odgovora zaključiti kolika je uspješnost jer se relativno mali broj onih koji su u Rijeci javlja ovdje na forum. To znam zato jer sam pred nekih tri godine vidjela na svoje oči u našem labu listu rođene dječice iz različitih postupaka i znam da taj broj nije bio niti blizu broju prijavljenih uspješnih postupaka.

Što se tiče ekipe, ja sam osobno bila i bit ću ponovo pacijent docentice. Meni ona paše, znam da nema najlakšu ruku, ali vjeruj mi niti najtežu. Meni odogovara njezina direktnost. Ako ti više treba nježnosti na ruci i riječima onda svakako preporučam Vlasteliće, s Vlašićem nisam imala iskustva.

Bilo koga da odabereš savjetujem ti da se dobro informiraš i da im postavljaš pitanja. Osobno ne očekujem od liječnika da zna moj karton napamet, i logično mi je da ih ponekad treba nešto upitati ili podsjetiti.
Ne jednom se desilo da nakon što odrade noćnu smjenu još obavljaju nas MPO pacjente i poslije podneva i svaka im čast.

Što se tiče osobnog puta ukratko: MM sve pet, ja povremeno hiperprlaktinemija tako da smo u principu idiopati (istina nikad rađeno ništa od imunologije). Prošli smo 6 ciljanih, 6 AIH (kod jednog i drugog nešto sa nešto bez klomifena), 1 IVF stimulirani, pa 2 IVF prirodna, i naš 2 stimulirani IVF je bio dobitan.

Što se tiče čekanja o tome će druge jer dok smo mi išli u postupke čekanja nije bilo.

----------


## mirna26

hvala na odgovorima tia....iako ne znam što ti ja smetam?
hm

----------


## mirna26

činjenica je draga tia da nije uspješnost i kod docentice i drugih doktora jednaka kod svih dijagnoza.
ovdjde vidim da žene barataju sa nekakvom zajedničkom statistikom koja se nameće..koja je nadasve nerealna..ne mozemo istu statitstiku isčekivati kod 10 žena kojima je dijagnoza samo začepljenost jajovoda i u 10 žena sa endometriozom.uspješnost je neusporediva...dakle...sve je relativno..tako razmislajju znanstvenici....a oni koji pune ljudima glavu sa nekom sattistikom da od 10 stanica dobiješ 2-5 pada u vodu.
nažalost nitko od nas ne zna pravu sliku...a to se moze saznati samo ako se radi u kbc-u
ono sto ja očekujem nije to da mi govoriš o takvoj statistici vec po vašim osobnim iskustvima i dijagnozama mogu bar nesto naslutiti.
i na kraju zapravo zaklljucujem da nema smisla tražiti odgovor jer je opet sve prepušteno individualnom slučaju.
toliko

----------


## fritulica1

> hvala na odgovorima tia....iako ne znam što ti ja smetam?


Mirna26, jel to mislis zbog ove tiine recenice:



> mirna26 dobrodošla i još prije ošla.


To ti je na ovom PDF-u standarni  - rudarski pozdrav, znaci tia ti je pozelila da odavde (s pdf-a Potpomognuta oplodna) sto prije odes na druge pdf-ove (npr. Iskustva s poroda, Izazovi roditeljstva itd.  :Wink: )

Moj ti je savjet da se ne opterecujes puno statistikama (ionako nikad nisu sasvim tocne), nego odaberi doktora od povjerenja, budi pozitivna i kreni u akciju. Sretno.

Da, i potpisujem tiu, sve je tocno rekla.[/quote]

----------


## GIZMOS

Mirna 26,čitala sa malo tvoje postove i imam neki dojam da provociraš svih nas??? Uporno zapitkuješ o statistikama, pa govoriš da te ne zanimaju, pa opet ponavljaš ista  pitanja i tako u krug,a ne slušaš nikoga što ti kaže, nego ravno kroz zid po svome! Svi ovdje nastoje biti ljubazni prema tebi i pokušaj to cjeniti a ne u svakoj riječi tražiti cinizam, jer nitko ne želi da odeš i niome ne smetaš, ali malo smanji dojmove. Nismo ovdje ni da vrijeđamo doktore ni članove foruma pa se potrudi biti malo ljubaznija prema svima nama! I nemoj stalno tjerati konflikte s nekim jer to stvara napetost u dosad ugodnoj atmosferi!!!

----------


## Amalka

> Mirna 26,čitala sa malo tvoje postove i imam neki dojam da provociraš svih nas??? Uporno zapitkuješ o statistikama, pa govoriš da te ne zanimaju, pa opet ponavljaš ista  pitanja i tako u krug,a ne slušaš nikoga što ti kaže, nego ravno kroz zid po svome! Svi ovdje nastoje biti ljubazni prema tebi i pokušaj to cjeniti a ne u svakoj riječi tražiti cinizam, jer nitko ne želi da odeš i niome ne smetaš, ali malo smanji dojmove. Nismo ovdje ni da vrijeđamo doktore ni članove foruma pa se potrudi biti malo ljubaznija prema svima nama! I nemoj stalno tjerati konflikte s nekim jer to stvara napetost u dosad ugodnoj atmosferi!!!



potpisujem :/

----------


## mirna26

haha...a znaci ja sam razlog razbijanja vase tzv. ugodne atmosfere?
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
super...nisam znala da mogu utjecati ba tako na tako snažne i nefrustrirane žene..
daj draga..ne kompliciraj
ako mi je lakse na ovakav nacin kakav si rekla da doznam za sebe samu neke informaciije..onda sta tebe ima biti briga na koji nacin ja ponavljam pitanja ili kruzim okolo..mozda mi je tako lakse..si razmisljala?..a nitijednim svojim odgovorom ne zelim provocirati..vec vas mozda potaknuti eventualno na razmisljanje...
možda se nisi zapitala...da upravo ti mene analiziras jer ti je dosadno...to je moj zakljucak za takvo picajzlenje i analiziranje.
meni je svejedno...
meni je ugodno sa nekolicinom i sretna sam sto sam ih upoznala ovdje i sto se  snjima dopisujem..naravno sa curama sa realnim stavom...a zaista me nije briga sto ima za reci neka koka kojoj se samo prepire i pametuje...
ps.ISPRIČAVAM SE STO SAM KRIVO SHVATILA TIA...TO MI JE DRAGO ČUTI..I JA SE NADAM DA CU ODAVDJE STO PRIJE OTIĆI :D 
VEC PO POSTOVIMA NEKIH  MOZES ZAKLJUCITI DA JEDVA ČEKAM  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

> Mirna26 ... Nismo ovdje ni da vrijeđamo doktore ni članove foruma pa se potrudi biti malo ljubaznija prema svima nama! I nemoj stalno tjerati konflikte s nekim jer to stvara napetost u dosad ugodnoj atmosferi!!!


Ovo moram potpisati s velikim X.

----------


## GIZMOS

*Ovo postaje too much!*

----------


## kika83

Ja sam kod Vlašića i mogu reći samo riječi pohvale za njega. Dobar, drag, nježan, sve ti objasni šta god te zanima. Nema šanse da bi ga mjenjala  :Grin:  
A i čula sam od jedne cure, sad prije tri dana je bila, da Vlastelić ide početkom 2010 u mirovinu.

----------


## mirna26

draga kika83...
hvala na info..
ma nema veze..neka ide u penziju...ima i drugih dobrih ljudi..kao što si i rekla..dr vlašić i doc smiljan 


a ništa drage curke...puno ste mi pomogle...kod djelomične odluke...
moram vam se zahvaliti ..a zahvaliti cu se najviše na taj način da i ja vama pomognem kako god mogu...sto god trebate pišite na pp...
imam neke teme i drugdje kao sto neke vele da kruzim ko blesava uokolo..ali barem na taj način većina vidi i pročita ono sto joj treba..bar se nadam da pomaže išta..
i ako dobijem uskoro svog  :Saint:  ..pisat ću vam također
zahvalna

----------


## MIJA 32

> haha...a znaci ja sam razlog razbijanja vase tzv. ugodne atmosfere?
>    
> super...nisam znala da mogu utjecati ba tako na tako snažne i nefrustrirane žene..
> daj draga..ne kompliciraj
>  i pametuje...


Mirna
lijepo te molim da zadržiš razinu komunikacije na koju smo navikli  i  poštuješ pravila foruma,u suprotnom slijede sankcije

----------


## mirna26

slažem se s tim što kažeš...ovdje u forumu to ispadne gore nego što mislim nešto kazati..malo bezveze.. no činjenica je da sam bila isprovocirana...a ti si baš kopirala najgori dio tak da ispadne još gore nego što sam napisala..zapravo uopće nisam htjela da tako ispadne...pozvala sam se na na svoje misljenje još otprije,a to je bilo da sam spomenula kako smo sve koje smo ovdje pomalo frustrirane...ali mi je strogo rečeno kako griješim i da tu nema niti jedne frustrirane žene..pa sam se zamislila!? :/ pa zašto nekima ta riječ pada tako teško?pa zar bih za samu sebe rekla da sam frustrirana da mislim da je to nešto taaaako strašno??..(zasto je vama nekima tako loše kad se veli da je netko frustriran? pa to je kao da kažem da je netko ljut...)
frustracija= nemogućnost ispunjavanja svojih želja
dakle...frustracija je prirodna riječ...
voljela bih da nekima to sjedne pa da se više toliko ne sekiraju koliko se sekiraju oko te riječi..
bilo bi mi izrazito drago kada se ne bi nove osobe,kao što sam i sama..odmah napadale ako postave tu i tamo nekoliko sličnih ponovljenih pitanja radje čovjeku priđite privatno i pojasnite mu..tražite da ja imam takta,ali ga ja niti od vas ne dobivam...čovjeku ne dajete slobodu i da se ugodno osjeća među vama...to je moje mišljenje..prihvatite ili nemojte...ili me po starom dobrom običaju dobro izrešetajte
lijepa vam hvala

----------


## frka

> slažem se s tim što kažeš...ovdje u forumu to ispadne gore nego što mislim nešto kazati..malo bezveze.. no činjenica je da sam bila isprovocirana...a ti si baš kopirala najgori dio tak da ispadne još gore nego što sam napisala..zapravo uopće nisam htjela da tako ispadne...pozvala sam se na na svoje misljenje još otprije,a to je bilo da sam spomenula kako smo sve koje smo ovdje pomalo frustrirane...ali mi je strogo rečeno kako griješim i da tu nema niti jedne frustrirane žene..pa sam se zamislila!? :/ pa zašto nekima ta riječ pada tako teško?pa zar bih za samu sebe rekla da sam frustrirana da mislim da je to nešto taaaako strašno??..(zasto je vama nekima tako loše kad se veli da je netko frustriran? pa to je kao da kažem da je netko ljut...)
> frustracija= nemogućnost ispunjavanja svojih želja
> dakle...frustracija je prirodna riječ...
> voljela bih da nekima to sjedne pa da se više toliko ne sekiraju koliko se sekiraju oko te riječi..
> bilo bi mi izrazito drago kada se ne bi nove osobe,kao što sam i sama..odmah napadale ako postave tu i tamo nekoliko sličnih ponovljenih pitanja radje čovjeku priđite privatno i pojasnite mu..tražite da ja imam takta,ali ga ja niti od vas ne dobivam...čovjeku ne dajete slobodu i da se ugodno osjeća među vama...to je moje mišljenje..prihvatite ili nemojte...ili me po starom dobrom običaju dobro izrešetajte
> lijepa vam hvala


sto se tice tvoje izjave da "radje čovjeku priđite privatno i pojasnite mu" - ja sam ti poslala valjda 5 privatnih poruka da ohladis malo i prestanes provocirati i bacati izjave koje granice s vrijedjanjem. ti si moje savjete sustavno ignorirala odgovarajuci kako imas drugacije misljenje i da ti znas vise od drugih ovdje itd., itd... i povrh svega - nije tebe nitko napao nego ti napadas druge tako da nakon ovakve tvoje izjave vise ne mogu sutjeti! 
i vec 100. put - ohladi malo jer osobe prema kojima se neprimjereno ponasas su bas te od kojih i trazis informacije!

----------


## mirna26

ej frka..peace!  :Predaja:  
ovo je fakat i za mene sada too much :shock: 


cure..imate li još sto dodati u vezi IVf-a u KBC RIJECI?
bila bih vam zahvalna
slobodno se javite na moj pp

----------


## mirna26

ja to uopće nisam rekla..doista se čovjek može samo čuditi... :? 
malo si to sve prenapuhala..ali necu vise o tome..pa zar ces se nadmudrivati dovijeka samnom draga ili cemo prijeci na temu o tome kako cemo se pripremati za stimulaciju? :/

----------


## MIJA 32

mirna
ponovo te upozoravam na način komunikacije
prestani svaki odgovor shvaćati kao napad
ovdje te nitko ne napada
molim te da se držiš teme

----------


## pak

ajmo cure vratiti se na temu i razmjenjivati korisne informacije.
cure vi koje ste sada u djiru moze li koja ispipati dali je to istina da dr.Vlastelić ide  u mirovinu,to bi mi malo promijenilo planove hvala

----------


## GIZMOS

Meni je ovo prvi glas, ali nisam njegov pacijent pa stvarno ne znam. Ne izgleda mi kao da bi trebao u penziju (jedino možda prijevemenu), a možda i izgled vara!!! U svakom slučaju i mene zanima odgovor na ovo pitanje! Je bio neko možda u simuliranom postupku ovaj mjesec i da li su još radili po starom ili se drže novog zakona. Na koji način će sada ići ta stimulacija obzirom na zakonska ograničenja?

----------


## GIZMOS

*Big blue*, kada imaš laparoskopiju? Ili si je već obavila? Ako da, kako si prošla...Ne javljaš nam se više pa sam se baš pitala...
Nekako nam se dijagnoze i postupci poklapaju pa me baš zanima. Ako nisi još bila onda ti želim sreću i neka prođe što bezbolnije!

*Kika83*, kad imaš u planu napraviti test? Ja očekujem menzis 28.09., nekako mi se čini da od ove inseminacije ne bude bilo previše sreće pa već s nestrpljejem iščekujem onu sljedeću (nadam se zadnju)

----------


## Kikica1

Meni je nekako prerano da dr. Vlastelic krene u mirovinu, uostalom koliko sam cula ove godine je doktorirao tako da mi to bas i nije potez covjeka koji se sprema prestati raditi. Nadam se da je ipak neka patka.

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* ja neznam kad ču radit test. Dogovorila sam se sa Vlašićem da ako nedobijem 01.10 da pričekam još 10 dana pa da tek onda napravim test (ako ni onda nedobijem). To mi je tako puno za čekat ali morati ču :/ 
Četvrti dan od inseminacije sam imala cijeli dan grčeve i povremena probadanja u desnom jajniku, pa me to malo uznemirilo  :? I odonda ništa,nikakva bol. Nadam se ali... neželim se opterečivati, uf teško je.

Cura koju znam sa drugog foruma je bila kod Vlastelića prije tjedan dana i on joj je potvrdio da početkom 2010 ide u penziju. Mislim da nema razloga lagati :? I usput ju je naručio za IVF 2/2010. Toliko ja znam.

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* 
Ja očekujem menzis 28.09., nekako mi se čini da od ove inseminacije ne bude bilo previše sreće pa već s nestrpljejem iščekujem onu sljedeću (nadam se zadnju)

Zašto si tako negativna?Moramo biti optimistične i vjerovati do kraja, koliko god da bilo teško.
Kako se osječaš?

----------


## GIZMOS

Nisam negativna, poslat ću ti pp, pa će ti biti jasnije! A da jedva čekam da završim sa inseminacijama to je istina...Nekako se oteglo! Na prvim konzultacijama dr. mi je rekla da čemo oko 9. ili 10. mjeseca na IVF i da čemo iči na maksimalno 4 inseminacije, pa se spermiogram popravio pa inzistira na još inseminacija. To je valjda ako! Strpljenja...

----------


## GIZMOS

evo poslala pp, nadam se da ti je stigla! Uvijek imam neke poteškoće sa slanjem pp, možda nešto krivo radim, a i internet mi je danas nešto uspavan!

----------


## duba13

> Meni je ovo prvi glas, ali nisam njegov pacijent pa stvarno ne znam. Ne izgleda mi kao da bi trebao u penziju (jedino možda prijevemenu), a možda i izgled vara!!! U svakom slučaju i mene zanima odgovor na ovo pitanje! Je bio neko možda u simuliranom postupku ovaj mjesec i da li su još radili po starom ili se drže novog zakona. Na koji način će sada ići ta stimulacija obzirom na zakonska ograničenja?


  ja sam počela sa pikanjem prije par dana,tako da ti mogu odgovorit na pitanja,mi koje smo od prije u proceduri ostajemo po starom što se tiče papira tj. ne trebamo nikakva savjetovanja ni potvrde,ali nas hvata zabrana zamrzavanja i oplodnja samo tri j. stanice.

----------


## duba13

[img] i zaboravila sam napisati da imamo pravo na šest besplatnih postupaka,tako je za sada ako se šta ne promjeni  :Wink:  [/img]

----------


## Kadauna

*duba13, super da si se javila.* Dakle ti si krenula s pikanjem, ima li jos zena koje su krenule?

Koliko gonala primas dnevno? Je li to neka blaza stimulacija?  kad bi ti trebala biti punkcija? DA li u Rijeki imaju iskustva sa zamrzavanjem neoplodjenih jajnih stanica? Da li ce to uopce raditi?

Oprosti sto te tako "bombardiram" pitanjima, ali pokusavamo saznati kakva je situacija!?
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

*Kaduna* u Rijeci nemaju iskustva s nikakvim zamrzavanjem,koliko je meni poznato obzirom da su krio.  poceli koristiti ove godine a po onom sto su cure nedavno pisale ubrzo su i prestali koristiti vjerojatno nedostatak prakse

----------


## Aurora*

[quote="KadaunaDA li u Rijeki imaju iskustva sa zamrzavanjem neoplodjenih jajnih stanica? Da li ce to uopce raditi?[/quote]

Meni je dr. Vlastelic krajem srpnja rekao da nece ni pokusavati sa zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica.

----------


## duba13

> *duba13, super da si se javila.* Dakle ti si krenula s pikanjem, ima li jos zena koje su krenule?
> 
> Koliko gonala primas dnevno? Je li to neka blaza stimulacija?  kad bi ti trebala biti punkcija? DA li u Rijeki imaju iskustva sa zamrzavanjem neoplodjenih jajnih stanica? Da li ce to uopce raditi?
> 
> Oprosti sto te tako "bombardiram" pitanjima, ali pokusavamo saznati kakva je situacija!?
> Hvala


 ja sam ti sad prvi put na inekcijama,tako da ne znam kad će mi biti punkcija,ja sam na menopurima,primit ću ih manje nego što smo se dogovorile,da se ne nakrcam stanicama kad se mogu oplodit samo tri,ima još cura koje se pikaju,a zamrzavanja nema nikakvog,ja se sve nadam da će se to promjeniti i da će odobrit ponovno zamrzavanje,bar kroz neko vrijeme.

----------


## Hrabrica29

Veliki pozdrav svim curama na forumu.
Nova sam u svemu tome i moram priznati da me je u jednu ruku strah a u drugu ruku nije, ali ipak nemogu biti ravnodušna. 2004.g. i 2006.g. sam imala vanmaternične trudnoće i lap. su mi odstranjena oba jajovoda. Nakon druge exuterine sam bila u depri i evo sada već godinu dana sam super. Moj stav je sljedeći: i da ne uspije IVF neidem korak nazad a neidem ni korak naprjed, ostajem tu gdje jesam i s još jednim plusom - barem mi neće izvaditi još neki organ. Možda malo morbidno alitako funkcioniram. Inače sam odgojiteljica predškolske djece i radim u jednom vrtiću u RI - HA HA što je sudbina. Ne znam što mi je gore, živjeti u neznanju ili čitati i slušati tuđe sudbine. Čujem svakakve priče od toga da inseminacija jako boli jer da se radi "na živo", do takvih priča da hormonalne terapije mogu jako naštetiti. Voljela bih saznati korake IVF-a. Inače idem na IVF u potpunosti kod dr. Vlastelića u 12.mj.I da progesteron mi je 21.dan 48 dali je to ok? Moja ginekologinja je totalna neznalica što se tiče IVF-a. Unaprijed vam se zahvaljujem. :?

----------


## GIZMOS

Duba 13, si razmišljala o tome koliko jajnih stanica češ dozvoliti da ti oplode obzirom da ih moraju tri vratiti ukoliko ih tri oplode! Mene toga užasno strah, to što nam ne ostaje izbora. Vjerujem da će moj prvi stimulirani postupak biti onaj u MB ali nakon toga sumnjam da ću si ga više moći priuštiti i onda ostaje Rijeka ili neka druga Hrvatska bolnica. Koliko sam skužila tu su najviše u opasnosti od višeplodnih trudnoča cure do nekih 30 godina...To je meni užasno teško pitanje, i ne znam što ču napraviti u takvoj situaciji :?

----------


## GIZMOS

hrabrica 29, dobrodošla! Nemoj da te plaše oni koji govore da inseminacija boli jer je to netočna informacija (vjerujem da ima izuzetaka). Ja sam ih prošla 4 dosad i stvarno ne bole ništa (manje od uzimanja bateriološkoh briseva što zna bit malo nelagodno). Na prvoj sam jedino bilo malo ukočena jer nisam znala što očekivati, ali ništa strašno!!!! Pozdrav

----------


## mirna26

hm..da...šta reći..
ako nemas jajovoda...to nije neki bed..ides na IVF i zatrudnit ces vjerojatno iz prve jer to i nije neka strašna dijagnoza.moja je recimo strašnija jer nikad ne znas kaj ti može endometrioza donest iliti odnest.jedna od teorija nastanka je imunološka tako da mi se moze desiti u većem postotoku nego kod tvog slučaja, da imam pobačaj.
kod tebe je vazno jedino da ti je muzevo sjeme ok.
hormoni mogu stetiti utoliko kaj mogu po nekoj teoriji izazvati rak jajnika ako se ponavlja x puta...ali eto...ni  nato ne treba gledati kao definitivno..jer rak mozes dobiti uvijek i bez stimulacije.
sa inseminacijama nemam iskustva pa ne znam ti reći
eto..valjda sasm ti malčice pomogla nova curo.. :Smile:

----------


## Hrabrica29

Thanx cure.
najvažnija je pozitivna vibra. Dr. Vlastelić i Dr. Anđelka Badovinac su mi rekli da nema veze što mi dragi ima oligo..(nešto)-(mali broj ali su svi plivači) jer idemo na full IVF. A ja im slijepo vjerujem. Imam sreću (kao i sve vi) što je MM 1000% uz mene. On kaže da nismo zajedno jer smo dobar reproduktivni materijal već zato što se volimo, poštujemo etc.... I on mi je najveća podrška u životu. u najgorem slučaju ćemo prodati kuću, ukrcati sena cruisera (on kao električar, a ja kao odgojiteljica) sa psom i mačkom i iskrcati se negdje naNovom Zelandu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

a ko je dr.Anđelka Badovinac,

----------


## Hrabrica29

> a ko je dr.Anđelka Badovinac,


Ona ti je glavna u labosu, ona ti radi oplodnju

----------


## CERES

Hrabrica29, dobro došla! Možeš mi molim te objasniti što podrazumijevaš pod full ivf, da li si dobila protokol za postupak u 12. mjesecu?

Gizmos, dr. Badovinac je biologica (embriolog) na odjelu Humane reprodukcije Kbc Rijeka, koliko je meni poznato.

----------


## mirna26

profka iz tjelesnog kaj ne.
ma kaj se ti sekiraš....moj muž ima tešku oligoastenozoospermiju..dakle malo ih je i loše plivaju pa svejedno mogu zatrudnit...samo uz ICSI(intracytopasmicsperminjection)....i tak ti je to....kaj ćeš...
to sto ti sebi govoris da se volite itd....
prvo kad sam saznala da je moj muž maltene sterilan, a da ja mogu teško zatrudnit mi je reakcija bila...neeeeee..to se ne dešava meni..kaj je vama..pa mi cemo prirodno čudom zatrudnit i svetim bogom...ali eto dodje vrijeme kad i to prihvatiš i postane ti sve normalno..jedino mozda okolini nije normalno i mozda im nikada nece biti normalno to sto je sada tebi normalno pa se i na to pripremi..naravno govorim o onima koji normalno zatrudne..najgore mi je to kaj te počnu gledati sa sažaljenjem kao da ces umrijeti i ti i tvoj muž...mislim se pih....vi ljudi zapravo niste normalni,(mislim na ljude koji sažalijevaju)..a mi smo u potpunosti ok!
 :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

sorite cure...ali ima i profka iz tjelesnog koja se isto zove :Smile: )))

----------


## mirna26

ova vaša se zove profesorica.dr.sc.Anđelka Radojčić Badovinac..
vodi molek.biologiju u reprodukciji

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala cure, vidila sam tek neku dan biologinju u Rijeci, ali nisam joj znala ime, jer dosad nismo ni kontaktirale!
A ti Mirna26, drži se svog cinizma, i potrudi se ignorirati moja pitanja jer nisu postavljena tebi. Mislim da si dovoljno puta upozoravana na ponašanje pa se malo sredi!

----------


## coolerica

ne živciraj se GIZMOS..evo ja jutros primila prva dva menopura u životu..čekam neke nuspojave pa ti ih prijavim..pozdrav svim curama i vibrice za sve..

----------


## mirna26

gizmos....eto vidis...sada i ti tako mislis..jednostavno enmam sreće  :Crying or Very sad:  
ali ja ne govorim uopće cinizmom..da razgovaras samnom uzivo vidjela bi da nema cinizma..sada si i ti paranoikus..nemoj biti....pa šta ti nimalo ne pomažem....pročitaj bolje moje postove...zaista te ne bih informirala da sam sklona cinizmu...imas veeeliku predrasudu i to zato što sam krivo shvacena i bezveze upozorena...

----------


## Hrabrica29

[quote="CERES"]Hrabrica29, dobro došla! Možeš mi molim te objasniti što podrazumijevaš pod full ivf, da li si dobila protokol za postupak u 12. mjesecu?

Dr. Badovinac pod tim podrazumijeva tzv. totalnu oplodnju tj. ona će oploditi moje jajašce sa spermijem a neće čekati da spermij sam oplodi jajšce. O kakvom protokolu govoriš? :? pliz, hoćeš li mimalo objasniti. Thanx

----------


## frka

[quote="Hrabrica29"]


> Hrabrica29, dobro došla! Možeš mi molim te objasniti što podrazumijevaš pod full ivf, da li si dobila protokol za postupak u 12. mjesecu?
> 
> Dr. Badovinac pod tim podrazumijeva tzv. totalnu oplodnju tj. ona će oploditi moje jajašce sa spermijem a neće čekati da spermij sam oplodi jajšce. O kakvom protokolu govoriš? :? pliz, hoćeš li mimalo objasniti. Thanx


Hrabrice, to je ICSI  :Smile:   mislim da to ovdje nitko ne zove full ivf...

sretno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## frka

P.S. a protokol su lijekovi - koji i koliko...

----------


## CERES

[quote="frka"]


> CERES prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hrabrica29, dobro došla! Možeš mi molim te objasniti što podrazumijevaš pod full ivf, da li si dobila protokol za postupak u 12. mjesecu?
> 
> Dr. Badovinac pod tim podrazumijeva tzv. totalnu oplodnju tj. ona će oploditi moje jajašce sa spermijem a neće čekati da spermij sam oplodi jajšce. O kakvom protokolu govoriš? :? pliz, hoćeš li mimalo objasniti. Thanx
> 
> 
> Hrabrice, to je ICSI   mislim da to ovdje nitko ne zove full ivf...
> ...


Hrabrice29, znam da ti je još sve novo, ali brzo ćeš usvojiti terminologiju..

ICSI  je intracitoplazmatična spermoinjekcija, to je metoda oplodnje gdje
se jedan jedini (pažljivo izabran) najbolji spermij ubrizgava u jajnu stanicu, zatim se čeka oplodnja, pa nkon 3-5 dana prenošenje embrija u maternicu. Koristi se kod izrazito lošeg sjemena...

Protokol se odnosi na ljekove za stimulaciju ovulacije koje ćeš koristiti u postupku. Na trenutak sam se prestrašila da je u pitanju full stimulacija.
Po novom zakonu dozvoljena je oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice, zato bi
i stimulacija trebala biti blaga, puno balaža....  sa manje lijekova ili bez (prirodni ciklus).
Sretno! Bit će  to sve OK!  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

*Hrabrica29* Dobro došla i sretno na IVf-u. Neka bude dobitan  :D

----------


## kika83

Cure dali je ijedna od vas nakon inseminacije pila dabroston ili mi se čini da jedino ja to radim :? 
Koliko čitam sve stavljaju ili piju utriće a ja sam na dabrićima i nije mi jasno. Kako je moguće da sam ja jedini izuzetak? :/

----------


## Kikica1

I ja sam nakon inseminacije pila dabroston. To ti je isto progesteron.

----------


## Hrabrica29

Da li mi netko može reći da li mi je progesteron OK 21.dan vađenja mi je 48

----------


## Pinky

hrabrice pogledaj referentne vrijednosti lab-a u kojem si vadila progesteron

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja poslje svake inseminacije dobijem dabroston! Mislim da ga svima daju

----------


## Ambra

Pozdrav svima! Evo da vam se malo i ja javim. U ponedeljak 28. mi je prva punkcija janih stanica :D . Pila sam Klomifen 3 dnevno i nadam se da ce ih bit sto vise. Malo me strah, jel punkcija jako boli? Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## kika83

> I ja poslje svake inseminacije dobijem dabroston! Mislim da ga svima daju


Ajd dobro onda   :Smile:  
*Ambra* sretno   :Heart:  
Ja ti nisam nikad bila na punkciji, koliko čujem priče neke boli, neke ne. Uf možda to i mene čeka u 11mj :/

----------


## Kikica1

Mislim da ti je progesteron okej, bitno da je iznad 2o. U svakom slucaju, zato ti i daju utrice ili dabroston za svaki slucaj kako bi progesteron bio sto visi.

Ambra, punkcija ti ovisi od osobe do osobe. Meni je punkcija ciste sa jajnika bila puno gora nego punkcija js. Ovisi ti o tvom pragu koliko mozes podnijeti ali mislim da ima veze i koliko je folikula a i gdje se nalaze folikuli jer mi je jedna cura koja je isla u prirodnjake pricala da nekad ni ne osjeti punkciju a ponekad da joj je dosta neugodno.

Meni ti je dr okrenuo monitor, objasnio sta je igla a sta folikul i nekako mi je bilo lakse jer sam se uspjevala pripremiti da ce me bocnuti. Da je nesto posebno ugodno, naravno da nije ali meni nije bilo ni previse bolno. Pitaj dr da li smijes sta popiti za smirenje ili bolove kod kuce pa ce ti i to dodatno olaksati. Sretno!

----------


## Ambra

Thanxx Kikica1 & Kika83   :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ambra, kod kojeg si ti doktora? Kako to da su se već odlučili za IVF? Sretno na punkciji

----------


## GIZMOS

i još nešto (Ambra) što su ti rekli, kako si odreagirala na klomifen?

----------


## Vojvođanka

bog cure, ne javljam se redovito ali vas zato redovito čitam   :Coffee:  
danas mi je bila inseminacija, treća po redu kod Dr. Vlastelića i ja ništa ne pijem nakon postupka ( niti me je ikada pitao ili razgovarao o progresteronu  :? ) samo da mu se javim ako   :Evil or Very Mad:   to me stvarno čudi???
za potpomognutu sam upisana za 02/2010 - do tada se nadam da će se ovaj glupi zakon promjeniti
Dr. je potvrdio da je istina da ide u penziju i nije mi htio odgovoriti da li ide u privatnike, a kad sam ga pitala ko će preuzeti nas (njegove "cure") rekao mi je da imamo i druge stručnjake kao što je docentica i Dr. Vlašić te da će doći mlađi doktori..... a ja ne bih htjela mjenjati doktora  :? 
svim novim i starim curama jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Hrabrica 29 jesi li dobila pp od mene?

----------


## GIZMOS

Meni je ovu zadnju inseminaciju (12.09.) radio Vlastelić i isto mi nije spominjao dabroston, ali ja sam ga svejedno uzela jer mi ga docentica uvijek daje. Tako ti je i za štopericu, koliko sam skužila doktora daje, ona ne. Doktor ide češće na klomifene, ona ih izbjegava...osim što je svatko od nas različit, tako su i doktori tamo različiti pa svatko tjera svoje! Kad bi se moglo od svakog od njih uzet ono najbolje...????

----------


## GIZMOS

Vojvođanka, gdje si upisana za IVF za 02/2010 u Rijeci ili u nekoj privatnoj klinici?

----------


## duba13

> Duba 13, si razmišljala o tome koliko jajnih stanica češ dozvoliti da ti oplode obzirom da ih moraju tri vratiti ukoliko ih tri oplode! Mene toga užasno strah, to što nam ne ostaje izbora. Vjerujem da će moj prvi stimulirani postupak biti onaj u MB ali nakon toga sumnjam da ću si ga više moći priuštiti i onda ostaje Rijeka ili neka druga Hrvatska bolnica. Koliko sam skužila tu su najviše u opasnosti od višeplodnih trudnoča cure do nekih 30 godina...To je meni užasno teško pitanje, i ne znam što ču napraviti u takvoj situaciji :?


 gIZMOS razmišljala sam koliko stanica bi mi vratili,za dvije sam sigurna,već sam dobivala po dvije,a u slučaju da se oplode sve tri i da budu dobre,bit će mi teško odlučiti,da li dvije ili sve tri,do sada nisam ostajala trudna a imala sam već pet oplodnji sa klomifenom,pa sumnjam da bi mi se uhvatile sve tri. mi smo isto bili na razgovoru u ljubljani,ali odlučili smo brvo probati ovdje sa inekcijama,a za dalje ćemo vidjeti,ako i dalje ne bude uspjeha.  :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

[quote="mirna26"]hm..da...šta reći..
ako nemas jajovoda...to nije neki bed..ides na IVF i zatrudnit ces vjerojatno iz prve jer to i nije neka strašna dijagnoza.


zanimljiva konstatacija s obzirom na jednaku dijagnozu kao i što je i moja i rezultat u potpisu  :Wink:

----------


## frka

> GIZMOS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Duba 13, si razmišljala o tome koliko jajnih stanica češ dozvoliti da ti oplode obzirom da ih moraju tri vratiti ukoliko ih tri oplode! Mene toga užasno strah, to što nam ne ostaje izbora. Vjerujem da će moj prvi stimulirani postupak biti onaj u MB ali nakon toga sumnjam da ću si ga više moći priuštiti i onda ostaje Rijeka ili neka druga Hrvatska bolnica. Koliko sam skužila tu su najviše u opasnosti od višeplodnih trudnoča cure do nekih 30 godina...To je meni užasno teško pitanje, i ne znam što ču napraviti u takvoj situaciji :?
> 
> 
>  gIZMOS razmišljala sam koliko stanica bi mi vratili,za dvije sam sigurna,već sam dobivala po dvije,a u slučaju da se oplode sve tri i da budu dobre,bit će mi teško odlučiti,da li dvije ili sve tri,do sada nisam ostajala trudna a imala sam već pet oplodnji sa klomifenom,pa sumnjam da bi mi se uhvatile sve tri. mi smo isto bili na razgovoru u ljubljani,ali odlučili smo brvo probati ovdje sa inekcijama,a za dalje ćemo vidjeti,ako i dalje ne bude uspjeha.


duba, po novom zakonu ti NE mogu oploditi sve 3 jajne stanice a vratiti samo 2 ili 1 embrij. znaci, unaprijed moras odrediti koliko embrija zelis da se transferira i toliko ce ti stanica i oploditi! prestrasno i pretuzno  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

Gizmos naručena sam u Rijeci, u Mariboru mi ne odgovaraju na moja do sada poslana 3 e-maila, a sad čitam da više niti ne primaju nove pacijente   :Crying or Very sad:  
za inseminaciju sam dobila štopericu, sad sam sva otečena, malo krvarim i nemogu se baš šetati okolo, bole me jajnici, cure govore da IUI ne boli ali mene uvjek boli poslije postupka (mislim da je to zato što imam izvrnutu maternicu)
nadam se da mi postupak u 02/2010 neće trebati ako MM punoglavci  budu  :Joggler:   :Grin:

----------


## GIZMOS

Zato sam i ja pitala, jer mislim da nam moraju vratiti sve tri stanice ukoliko ih oplode. tako sam bar ja protumačila zakon iako bi volila da je drukčije, jer to mora biti teška odluka barem onima koji još nisu bili u postupku pa ne znaju kako će tijelo odreagirat, ali da sam prošla više postupaka sa manjim brojem stanica vjerojatno bi se nakraju odlučila da mi vrate sve tri pa šta bude bude...Uspjele bi mi i sa trojčicma, ali....

Vojvođanka, možda te stvarno boli zbog izvrnute maternice, moguče je! Meni je dr. na prvoj IUI isto rekao da bi mogla krvariti i imati lagane bolove, ali ih srečom nisam imala.

----------


## duba13

biti će onda stvarno teško odlučiti,ja sam to shvatila da tri sigurno oplođuju,pa koliko se oplodi,znači one se vraćaju bez obzira na koliko se podjele,bitno da su oplođene????prije bi dvostanične odbacili ako bi bilo bolje podjeljenih, ja sam prvi put na menopurima pa još ne znam kako na njih reagiram i koliko ću uopće stanica dobiti,na klomifenima sam ih znala dobiti po 5,6.

----------


## GIZMOS

To  je sve jako glupo i ne znam da li mi same odlučujemo ili doktori, jer ako nam ih oplode tri i sve se pravilno podjele MORAJU nam vratiti sve tri, a s druge strane je pitanje da ako nam ih sad oplode samo tri (a prije su ih mogli puno više) opet postoji mogućnost da se ni jedna od njih neće pravilno djeliti i da nam neće imati šta transferirati. A da li rijeka ima uvjete za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica? Jer ako nema, što će biti sa našim stanicama, hoće li ih morat bacit ili? Ma to je totalna ludnica.
Duba, kada očekuješ punkciju ili je još prerano za znati? Držat ćemo fige da ti uspije da i nas malo ohrabriš, jer ovako sve djeluje dosta beznadno...

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos, ja sam ti kod docentice, samo nje nije bilo ovaj tjedan. Rekli su ce mi ona radit punkciju, bas me zanima.. IVF je zbog jako loseg spermiograma, zadnja dva puta na inseminaciji, vec su mi rekli da nije za ivf vec za icsi..pa sada da vidimo. Imam oko 6 vecih janih stanica, tako da sam dobro reagirala na Klomifen. Dalje imam jednu cistu na ljevom jajniku koja je narasla. Rekli su mi ako ovaj ivf ne bude uspijo onda moram to prije operirat nego sto krenemo dalje  :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

> Gizmos, ja sam ti kod docentice, samo nje nije bilo ovaj tjedan. Rekli su ce mi ona radit punkciju, bas me zanima.. IVF je zbog jako loseg spermiograma, zadnja dva puta na inseminaciji, vec su mi rekli da nije za ivf vec za icsi..pa sada da vidimo. Imam oko 6 vecih janih stanica, tako da sam dobro reagirala na Klomifen. Dalje imam jednu cistu na ljevom jajniku koja je narasla. Rekli su mi ako ovaj ivf ne bude uspijo onda moram to prije operirat nego sto krenemo dalje


haj...ambra...ICSi ti je vrsta IVFa..to treba i meni jer MM ima jako loš spm....nema sanse da bilo kakva inseminacija djeluje,čak niti da samo pomješaš spermiće sa jajnim stanicama...bas treba direktno mikroinjekcijom uvesti spermić u stanicu.
dao bog da nam obadvjema uspije...i iskreno se nadam da necemo imati trojke.....to je zaista rizično..s obzirom na ovaj najbedastiji zakon u povijesti svih zakona :/

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* kakva je situacija kod tebe? Ja sam se več pomirila s još jednim neuspjehom   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   Jednostavno znam da nismo uspjeli i da ču ili ugledat vješticu ili vidjet veliki - kao i svaki mj  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## GIZMOS

Meni obično dolazi 29 dan, a danas je 26, mada sam primjetila da mi je u ciklusima kada sam koristila dabroston znala i kasniti po dva,tri dana...Ne očekujem ništa, pa ako ipak nešto bude biti će puno veselije. Svako malo me nešto probada oko jajnika pa me strah da mi ta cista nije počela bujati (bila je 3 cm), ali vidjet ćemo za koji dan. Ovaj mjesec očekujem svašta i ništa. 05.10. idem kod endokrinologa vidjeti što mi je sa iscjedkom iz dojki, radila sam neke krvne pretrage i citološki bris, pa me malo strah svega toga! A ovaj mjesec će mi docentica potvrditi da li idem na laparoskopiju ili ne (ovisno o toj izraslini iliti cisti). U iščekivanju svega toga teško mi je očekivati nešto pozitivno, ali eto, bit će šta bude i hrabro naprijed! Malo sam se raspisala....

----------


## GIZMOS

*Ambra*, tebi će vjerojatno docentica ili biologica ocjeniti da li će raditi IVF ili ICSI ovisno o spermiogramu kakav bude! Neka ti sve prođe lagano i bezbolno, pa nam se ti javljaj da ćujemo i tvoja iskustva iz prve ruke! 
*Coolerica*, što tebi kaže doktor, je sve ok zasad, kako reagiraš na terapiju, kad imaš punkciju? Jedva čekam pojedinosti...i rezultat (ali pozitivan)

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* stvarno če ti biti veselo ovaj mj. Nek sve bude kako treba  :Smile:  
Vidiš ja neznam dal da prestanem pit dabrić, mislim da ne, jer ni kod prve inseminacije nisam prestala dok mi nije krvarenje nasupilo, hmm :? A kod druge sam stavljala utriće tako da pojma nemam. Ma ja ču nastavit pa šta bu bu  :Grin:  
Meni inače nisu nikako redoviti ali ja si kao računam 28 dan pa nadalje, sad čemo vidjet :/

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika, ti ih samo nastavi piti do eventualno menzisa, mislim da ne mogu škoditi, a tako je meni rekla doc.pa je informacija provjerena! Ja jedino nisam previša ažurna, zaboravim jednu, popijem je par sati kasnije i tako, mada vjerujem da ih i ne treba piti svakih osam sati kao antibiotike, ali tako mi izgledaju pravilno raspoređeni pa se barem donekle pokušavam držati toga +-2,3 sata

----------


## coolerica

hej cure.. evo meni je 4.dc, svaki dan 2 ampule menopura a prvi pregled 8.dc tako da još nista ne znam al me dobro žiga lijevi jajnik pa se nadam da se nešto dolje događa..držim  nam fige svima   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Coolerica i ja pitam gluposti kao da je već prošlo 15 dana, ali više i ne stignem sve pohvatati, ali svakako mi je drago da je ovaj topić konačno živnuo i da svi nešto čekamo, svi smo u pogonu...

----------


## Kikica1

Mislim da su meni rekli kako da pijem dabrostone, onako od dana inseminacije pa do dana X ali nisam sigurna. Da li znate kako ide sa prirodnjacima, da li se rade i kako ide narucivanje, da li postoji odgoda od par mjeseci ili?

----------


## coolerica

kada sam išla na AIH docentica mi je rekla da pijem dabrostone i da tjedan dana nakon što mi kasni napravim test ali su mi sve cure rekle  da nisu dobile stvari dok god su ih pile, a to mi je i mama potvrdila (malo se teško mirila s menopauzom pa ih je pila da izazove mengu  :Laughing:  ) pa sam ih ja na dan očekivane M (nakon velikog minusa na testu) prestala piti i za 3 dana dobila. Ja sam 100 puta u glavi rekonstruirala naš razgovor i nikako se nesjećam da je spominjala taj dan x kad ih treba prestati piti

----------


## GIZMOS

MENI JE NA NALAZ NAPISALA : 3X1 dabroston do eventualno menzisa! Baš tim rječima, a ja ih koji put prestanem piti i prije kad mi postane skroz očito da ču dobiti.Testove više ne kupujem jer mi je razočaranje manje bez njih, onako kad te priroda sama iznenadi. Kad god sam radila test i on je bio negativan uvijek sam dodatno gajila nade i tješila se da možda nije ispravan, da je prerano itd, ato mi ad izgleda kao sustavno mučenje...

----------


## duba13

GIZMOS još mi je prerano reći kad ću na punkciju,u Rijeci nažalost nemaju mogućnost zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, ja sam isto kod docentice tako da je najbolje s njom u dogovoru vidjet kako ćemo za vraćanje i koliko ćemo vratiti ako ih normalno bude,o tome sve poslije ultrazvuka.[/url]

----------


## tonili

Ljudi dajte napišite kratka pisamca zahvale zastupnicima koji nisu dopustili da grozan zakon bude izglasan i koji se i dalje bore za naš boljitak. 
Više o tome na građanima protiv mpo zakona - tamo imate i mailove na koje treba slat.  :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

Ja kod prvog AIH-a sam pila cijelo vrijeme, kad mi je počeo smeđi iscjedak rekla je da nastavim jer dok ne dođe do krvarenja još uvijek ima šanse i ništa neznači(možda me samo htjela utješit) i tek kad sam prokrvarila a pila sam i dalje dabrić onda sam prestala.
Sad mi je reko da pijem, pa ako nedobijem da pričekam još 10dana pa da napravim test i ako je negativan da još 10 dana pijem :?  To mi nema  logike, bolje da prestanem ako je test negativan, šta ne? Iako mi mm neda, kaže drži se dogovora i poludim  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ambra

Ciao Gizmos, evo jutros sam imala prvu punkciju...i bas je bilo bolno. Nisam nista dobila za bol, a bas sam glupa, mogla sam si doma popit dobru dozu voltarena, ali bila sam nervozna pa sam zaboravila.. Rekli su na zadnju folikulometriju da imam vise janih stanica i da je super. Jutros ih je bilo 4, a na kraju je samo 1 koja je upotrebljiva... tako da nista, ma bas nista ne ocekujem. U srijedu cu nazvati da mi kazu ako ce bit za transfer, do onda cu pokusat zaboravit na sve.

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav Ambra, žao mi je da ti je punkcija bila bolna, ali tako je to nažalost...Držat čemo ti fige da ova jedna bude odlična i da dođe do transfera...ma mora doći, vidjet ćeš. Sad budi pozitivna i opusti se, jer i taj je dio od velike važnosti za uspjeh...Sretno!

----------


## kika83

> Ciao Gizmos, evo jutros sam imala prvu punkciju...i bas je bilo bolno. Nisam nista dobila za bol, a bas sam glupa, mogla sam si doma popit dobru dozu voltarena, ali bila sam nervozna pa sam zaboravila.. Rekli su na zadnju folikulometriju da imam vise janih stanica i da je super. Jutros ih je bilo 4, a na kraju je samo 1 koja je upotrebljiva... tako da nista, ma bas nista ne ocekujem. U srijedu cu nazvati da mi kazu ako ce bit za transfer, do onda cu pokusat zaboravit na sve.


Znači u kbc Ri nedaju nikakvu anesteziju? Ajme :/  Ja bi trebala u 11mj u postupak i dobro da znam da se sama nadrogiram doma tabletama protiv boli  :Laughing:  
Žao mi je šta je bilo bolno, ali za bebu se sve isplati, šta ne?  :Smile:  
I moraš biti pozitivna jer u suprotnom če ti se desit ta negativnost od koje ništa neočekuješ, vjeruj mi.
Držim fige za se oplodi i bude BINGO za 14dana nakon transfera :D

----------


## Kikica1

Mozes traziti opcu anesteziju ali u nacelu je ne daju ako nemas vise od tri js. Mislim da mozes zatraziti tramal ili tako nesto jer znam da nekim curama daju injekciju ako pitaju. Ja sam doma uzela dve neke tablete za smirenje na biljnoj bazi (mislim nesto s valerijanom) i dva brufena i meni nije bilo tako strasno.

----------


## Ambra

Hvala cure!! sta bi ja bez vas   :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Ambra zao mi je radi punkcije ali proci ce i to a što se tiče jedne jajne stanice ne brini meni se oplodila ta jedna i pogledaj moj potpis tako da držim fige da se i tebi isto dogodi pozdrav lijepi svima....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## duba13

Ambra sretno,dovoljna je jedna stanica za uspjeh,misli pozitivno!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## jogobela

Ambra,držim ti fige da uspije!
Da se i ja malo uključim nakon duže vremena...srijedu ili četvrtak će mi doći nalazi.Ponovila sam bris na micoplasmu i ureaplasmu koji je bio pozitivan.Ako sve bude ok (a nadam se da hoće),trebam se javiti dr.Vlašiću u 10.mj.kad dobijem ,idemo na folikulometriju i u postupak!Ali sad mi sve ovisi o nalazima...cure držte fige!  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo cure samo da vam prijavim da zatvaram odnosno otvaram mjesečni ciklus. Već u 6 ujutro probudili su me bolovi i sad se grčim i lječim kamilicom i tabletama. Užas, šta nije dovoljna kazna što je stigla menst. pa još i bolovi koji te drže na svijesti da je tu...

----------


## GIZMOS

Zaboravila sam reči da nakon što sam popil tbl, sjetila sam se da bi mogla pročitati i upute o lijeku i naišla sam na ovo: Nurofen pripada skupini lijekova koji imaju blagi utjecaj na ovulaciju te može doći do prolaznog smanjenja plodnosti kod žena, a koje se povlače s prestankom uzimanja lijeka. Stoga, ukoliko imate problema sa začećem, obavijestite svojeg liječnika prije uzimanja ovog lijeka!
Što vi pijete za menstualne bolove? Ja sam počela sa voltarenom čula da je štetan pa prešla na ketonal a čula da smanjuje plodnost, pa nurofen i sad vidim ovo i ne znamšta bi više kupila, a nešto moram jer mi je prvi dan menzisa nepodnošljiv...(i obično ne prođe bez 4-5 tableta)

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos, zao mi je.   :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*GIZMOS*  :Love:

----------


## Ambra

Ja pijem Voltaren.

----------


## jogobela

Ja pijem Nalgesin i super mi je.Odmah prođu bolovi.

----------


## coolerica

uf žao mi je.. a sad dalje u pobjede!

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja pijem Nalgesin i super mi je.Odmah prođu bolovi.


I ja isto tako. Nalgesin mi je najbolji.

----------


## kate32

I ja pijem nalgesin ali mi niš ne pomaže.

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* žao mi je   :Sad:   :Love:  
Ja pijem ibuprofen i pomaže mi.
Izgleda da ču ti se i ja ubrzo pridružit, počeli me sinoć pms grčevi lovit, sad mogu samo čekat vješticu  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Umorna sam od svega  i ništa me više nije volja  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pino

cure, samo da se ukljucim na kratko u vezi zakona i obaveznom transferu svih zametaka - ja sam sve pomno procitala, i zakone i pravilnike - u zakonu bez vaseg pismenog pristanka oni ne smiju nista napravit. Vi imate pravo traziti od njih - cak i ako ministar kaze drugacije - da naprave onako kako VI zelite i koliko VI zelite vratiti. Jedina vijest o tome da par treba odlucit koliko oplodit itd, je bilo u novinskom clanku u kojem je milinovic govorio i o komisijama u klinikama - kojih sad nema, niti su spomenute igdje u ijednom pravilniku. 

Informirajte se o zakonu, printajte si clanke zakona u kojem se govori o pismenom pristanku i budite glasni u zastiti svojih (skresanih) prava - tako i doktori imaju pokrice zasto su isli protiv eventualnih milinovicevih naputaka.

----------


## Hrabrica29

Danas sam dobila ostale nalaze hormona i užasnula sam se. Prolaktin mi je 1117.0 a norm. je do 530mlJ/l, a estradiol mi je 0.08. Progesteron mi je 48 a norma je do 86. Štitnjaća mi je OK., ciklus mi je uredan cijeli život evo već 19 godina 28/28, u principu nemam nekih zdravstvenih problema, osim što sam svakodnevno ful pod stresom na poslu. Da li mi tko od vas može objasniti ove nalaze :? 
Thanx

----------


## Hrabrica29

Sada sam se čula sa svojom doc. i rekla mi je da moj prolaktin (1117.0) je malo povišen ali da to ništa ne znači.
 Ja sam joj na to rekla da je norma do 530, a ona meni da je visok kada žene imaju preko 5000 i da se ništa ne sekiram.... A surfajući po netu ispalo je u najmanju ruku da imam tumore. Ja ne smijem surfati jer ima svakakvih podataka (i ružnih i lijepih) i onda me samo bace u bed. Poz. :D

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav curke....nisam bila sa vama tjedan dana a ovdje prava bura......nemojte cure biti negativne, moramo širiti pozitivnu energiju i dobro raspoloženje jer i ja sama dolazim ovdje da bih se utješila i skupila hrabrosti za nova nadanja i razmijenila iskustva....
*Kika83* ima li novosti? Kakav plusić na vidiku?
*GIZMOS*  žao mi je ...ali glavu gore i nema odustajanja.....
Htjela sam reći da sam ja svaki put poslije inseminacija dobivala dabroston (progesteron) za koji mi je objašnjeno da će pripremiti maternicu za prihvat jajašca ako se oplodi.....
*Hrabrice29*  po meni baš i nije tvoj prolaktin malo povišen...sugeriram da se odeš konzultirati kod dr. jer ja imam malo povišen a to znači prije mjesec dana 608 a baš sam jučer dobila nove nalaze i sada imam 560 (a granica je 530) pa mi je dr. rekla da je to dovoljno da mi radi probleme pri začeću....dobit ćeš Brombergon i past će ti brzo, samo odi kod dr. da raščistiš situaciju.

----------


## diabolica

*Hrabrice29* htjela sam još reći da je prolaktin i hormon stresa pa vidim da si napisala da si na poslu pod stresom...to ti je to...smanjiti stres!

----------


## GIZMOS

Hrabrice, i ja ti imam povišen prolaktin već skoro godinu dana. Dok sam se lječila u Izoli doktor mi je dao Bromergon i njime sam ga spustila ali samo na kratko. (pila sam ga samo mjesec dana).Kad sam počela u Rijeci docentica me pitala tko je meni dao da pijem Bromergon i da mi uopče ne treba jer da se prolaktin snizuje tek kad je 3x veći od referentnih vrijednosti, doktor u Mb isto je rekao da to ne smeta u začeću a ja sam luda od doktora i ne znam kome vjerovati. Obzirom da ja uz prolaktin imam i galaktoreu (iscjedak iz dojki) otišla sam samoinicijativno kod endokrinologa gdje su mi napravili krvne pretrage i sad čekam nalaze 05.10. U svakom slučaju nije za šalu, odeš kod endokrinologa barem da možeš mirno spavati i usput ne brini i ne razmišljaj o tumoru na hipofizi (to su obično dobročudni tumori) jer ni on nije toliko strašan. Moja kuma ga je operirala i sad je ok, ali njoj je sve bilo popračeno užasnim glavoboljama i hipotireozom, a kod nas je vjerojatno presudan stres jer sam ulazak u postupke,  velika želja za djetetom,gomilanje neuspjeha i buđenje novih nada...sve su to situacije zbog kojih smo pod stresom (barem ja)a onda još i posao i milijun drugih stvari što tište...kad bi bar mogla na tenutak biti luda i ne misliti o ničemu....

----------


## GIZMOS

Pino, hvala ti na informaciji. Nažalost za sve se moramo izboriti sami jer su  doktori koliko god neki htjeli pomoći dosta ograničeni sa svim i svačim. Srečom pa imamo jedni druge da se hrabrimo i savjetujemo, da učimo na tuđim i svojim greškama

----------


## duba13

ambra ti si sad radila punkciju,možeš mi reći kako to sada ide sa stanicama,da li su te pitali koliko ćeš ih oploditi?

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica* ništa kod mene još. Idem vadit betu u ponedjeljak iako se nenadam ničemu jer ZNAM da nisam trudna.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
No več kad imam uputnicu idem to riješit pa da i ja vidim koju 0 na beti  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Jedva čekam da dobijem pa da mogu na dogovor kod Vlašića za IVF/ICSI

----------


## Ambra

Duba 13 i sve moje drage cure, imala sam samo jednu jajnu stanicu koju su mogli koristiti za ivf. Malo prije sam zvala embriologicu i rekla mi da se je pocelo razvijati, ali jaaaako sporo, tako da je ne ocekujem puno. Isla je pitat docenticu, ona je rekla da dodem sutra na transfer. Nadam se da ce se do sutra i dalje razvijat. Nisam ocekivala da ce mi to rec, vec sam mislila da je sve propalo, ali ovo je barem nesto pozitivno, da nisam bezveze prosla 1000 km, pila hormone i da ne pricat za bolnu punkciju. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## duba13

nemoj gubit nadu,možda je to baš ta dobitna!!!!! ,ja počinjem u petak sa ultrazvukom pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će kod mene biti stanica,kad pomislim na punkciju već me jeza hvata,ali moramo sve izdržat zbog malog  :Saint:

----------


## Ambra

duba13, nadam se da ces ih imat sto vise i kvalitetne. Sto se tice punkcije, uzmi si nesto za bol kod kuce. Ja sam to zaboravila i tamo mi nisu nista dali, iz nervoza ih zaboravila pitat. Sretno u petak   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

*Ambra*, ma odakle si ti, ako nije tajna? Šta nemaš nigdje bliže kliniku? Napisala si 1000 km ili je to bilo samo figurativno...Nadam se da će ti se ova stanica jako, jako dobro razvijati, bilo je već sličnih slučajeva koji su završili dobro pa treba vjerovati! 
*Coolerica*, kako tebi ide, kako podnosiš stimulaciju?

----------


## coolerica

Hej GIZMOS evo ja danas bila na 1.uzv(8dc)- za sada 6 lijevo i 6 desno, svi oko 11-14mm(taj je najveći). Endometrij 7,5mm. kaže doktor punkcija najvjerovatnije u ponedjeljak. A stimulaciju ni ne osjećam pa sam se pobojala da danas neće biti ni jednog folikula. nek prođe još i ovih par dana pa ti pp-am detaljan izvještaj.
Ambra ~~~~~

----------


## GIZMOS

Jeeee, pa super ti je sve to...endometrij taman kako treba biti, folikula dovoljno a ne previše....super,super,super...sada da još punkcija prođe što bezbolnije i bingo za kraj! Mene su jučer zvali iz Rijeke i naručena sam na prvi uzv 06.09. ne znam što če biti ovaj mjesec zbog one izrasline pa sam sva nestrpljiva. Ovaj mjesec bi ovulacija trebala biti baš iz tog desnog jajnika pa ne znam da li će mi uopče napraviti inseminaciju, jer koji put odustana zbog cista! Samo se nadam da će to biti ok, i da ću se konačno pomaknuti s mjesta...nekako nemam više živaca sa tim inseminacijama. Čini mi se da kod svih drugih to ide nekako brže a meni uporno forsira još i još. A tako bi volila da odem na jedan posupak ovdje prije MB da se mogu pripremiti za ono što me čeka! Ajde molim te ako budeš u prilici pitaj doktora koja je preporuka za pauzu između laparoskopije i stimuliranog postupka! Hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## coolerica

mogu misliti da si već luda od inseminacija.al bar imaš sreću pa upadneš mjesec za mjesec..ja sam ove 2 štelila 6 mjeseci. te ne može odmah nakon hsg-a, te nema mjesta..uf. ajd pitat ću sutra ujtro idem na uzv.

----------


## kika83

*Ambra* kakva je situacija kod tebe?
*Gizmos* kod tebe?
Ja sam odlučila nevadit betu jer ono sto posto nisam trudna, tako da neču niti bezveze ić u lab. Radit ču test u utorak ono čisto reda radi da vidim još koji minus  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Još je nema(m) ali pošto je neredovita nepterečujem se baš, doći če ona. I dalje pijem dabroston pa...

----------


## GIZMOS

*Kika83* ja sam dobila 29.09. i 06.10.već krećem na prvi ultrazvuk, sa nadom da će ova inseminacija biti posljednja i da će me narućit za prirodni IVF, jednostavno mi treba promjene! Ako me coolerica razveseli pozitivnom betom možda se zadužim pa prije Mb odem i ja do doktora Reša! Znati ću kroz par dana što i kako dalje...Sretno, a koliko sam skužila tebi već i kasni. Napisala si mi da očekuješ menzis 28.09.09. Nebi ti ipak napravila kakav testić da nas malo razveseliš???

----------


## kika83

Napisla sam več u postu iznad da neču vadit betu več radit test u utorak. 01.10 je trebala doč ali kod mene inače kasni jer nikad nije redovita tako da ništa od toga, mislim da se veselim. Nema ni t od trudnoće  :Crying or Very sad:  
Znam da si dobila i baš mi je drago da ideš dalje u postupak. Ajme da se barem meni tako nešto dešava svaki mj :/ 
Sretnoooo   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Recimo da sam imala sreće i da sam od trećeg mjeseca stigla na 4 inseminacije, ali to je zato što za njih nema toliko gužve. Kad me upisivala za 10 mjesec vidila sam da na listi za docenticu imam još mjesta. koliko sam skužila najviše je opterečen Vlastelić, pa i o tome dosta ovisi.

----------


## bublica3

*Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*

----------


## GIZMOS

Mene za AIH ne traže ništa, šta nisu odustali od toga? Si sigurna da će nam to uopče trebati?

----------


## Kadauna

> Mene za AIH ne traže ništa, šta nisu odustali od toga? Si sigurna da će nam to uopče trebati?


Nije se od ovoga odustalo. Sve nove cure morat ce u svim klinikama po novome zakonu proci 

- pravno savjetovanje 
- psiholosko savjetovanje

----------


## Kikica1

Gizmos mozda te ne pitaju jer nisi nova cura.

----------


## Ameli

sve cure koje su od prije u postupcima ne moraju prolaziti ta savjetovanja mislim da se to odnosi samo na one koje tek sada kreću u postupke. 
GIZMOS želim ti da ti ova posljednja AIH bude uspješna pa da ne trebaš razmišljati gdje ćeš na IVF.
kika83 želim ti da te testić iznenadi s velikim +
coolerica želim ti uspješnu i bezbolnu punkciju
cure trebala bi informaciju za prijateljicu, vi koje ste nedavno obavile hsg, što se treba ponjeti sa sobom i kako to sada izgleda, ja sam to obavila prije 5 godina i mislim da se dosta toga od tada izmjenilo.
pozdrav svima, posebno našim trudnicama i mamicama   :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

Pozdrav svima!
Samo da pošaljem   :Kiss:  ,  :Love:  ,  :Bye:  i vibrice!!!

----------


## jogobela

Ameli,ja sam bila na hsgu lani u 7.mj.Treba doći rano ujutro (oko 7 i pol) i onda te pošalju u sobu,presvučeš se u pižamu i čekaš naprije pregled.Poslije sam išla na hsg u onu zgradu di je rendgen.Bolilo me jako,nisu mi dali ništa protiv bolova.Sad da idem,uzela bi sama nešto.Oko 2 su me pustili doma.U bolnici ti oni kao računaju da ležiš tamo taj dan i sljedeći,tako da dobiješ otpusno pismo.Ako te još nešto zanima što sam zaboravila,slobodno pitaj.  :Smile:

----------


## jogobela

E da,dakle meni je trebala samo pidžama,papuče i ulošci,jer sam poslije krvarila,ali uzela sam si za svaki slučaj torbu sa stvarima kao za bolnicu.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam hsg radila u izoli i ponijela sam spavačicu, papuče i uloške (nisu mi trebale,ali...za svaki slučaj). Dobila sam inekciju za bolove koja me dosta omamila, nije me bolilo, ali vjerojatno zato što su jajovodi bili prohodni. Ist dan sam otpuštena iz bolnice  u 3 popodne. Doktor mi je odmah napisao otpusno pismo i rekao da ne žurim, da odmorim i kad dođem  sebi da mogu otići! Otišla sam u 3 popodne...

----------


## kika83

Ja sam hsg radila u Pu. Katastrofa. Napravila ga i istog trena sam otišla doma :? Užasno me bolilo, da nisam slušala sestru kako da dišem kad mi je objašnjavala pala bi u nesvjest. Malo sam krvarila nakon toga i bolilo me ali hvala bogu kratko je trajalo   :Smile:

----------


## kika83

Beta 1,20   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* žao mi je...drži se draga....a baš sam svaki dan virkala na forum hoće li biti kakvih plusića.....
Ne daj se....idemo dalje...nema odustajanja...

----------


## GIZMOS

A baš mi je žao, sve sam se nešto mislila da nam spremaš neko iznenađenje kad nam ništa ne javljaš. Dugo si ti izdržala to čekanje do bete, ja bi vjerojatno bila već napravila test da su mi neredovite menstruacije. Sad se ti polako spremaj za 11 mjesec i da konačno nešto krene i u Rijeci!

----------


## kika83

Ma bila bi ja prije vadila betu ali mi je počelo dole nešto i prestalo, zato sam se odlučila tek u pon vadit. Ali još uvijek nisam dobila i sad počinjem bit lagano živčana, želim procurit da mogu dalje  :Evil or Very Mad:  
A za 11. mj čemo još vidjeti, treba kontrolirat stanje s cistama. Nadam se da čemo ić u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## duba13

[b]kika83 baš mi je žao zbog bete,nemoj gubit nadu!!!!!!! ako koristiš još uvijek utrogestane možda zbog toga ne dobivaš menzes. možete mi reći koji dan ciklusa ste vi bile na punkciji sa menopurom, meni je danas 10 dan a još uvijek su mi sitne stanice.

----------


## kika83

Duba13 ja ti pijem dabroston i nikako da dobijem. Neznam dali da prestanem jer mi je Vlašić reko da ako test bude negativan, bila je beta da pijem još 10 dana :?  a pitala sam i svoju primarnu ginkologicu dali da nastavim dalje pit u slučaju negativne bete, rekla je da( menga če doć).
I sad neznam dali da ih poslušam ili ne? Ovako mi se čini dok pijem nikad neče doć.

----------


## duba13

za dabroston ne znam kako djeluje,a za utriće znam da zaustavljaju menzes,možda da popiješ tih 10 dana kad su ti rekli i Vlašić i tvoj gin.

----------


## Kikica1

duba ja sam ti bila 11. dan na punkciji ali to ti je sve individualno. Neke cure su isle i po 16 dana na menopure.

----------


## magi7

Evo samo da se i tu javim, jer ovo je moja Rijeka.

Moja beta 15 dpt je ludih 1292!!!!

~~~~~~~~svima da što prije osjete ovakvu sreću i uzbuđenje  :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

:D Bravo *Magi7*,čestitam i ovdje od   :Heart:  Sretno i školski do kraja!
 :Love:

----------


## k&s

*magi7* čestitam od srca.
Kad mi beba bude zaspala, šaljem ti pp.  :Heart:

----------


## duba13

*magi7*čestitam i nadam se da ćemo ubrzo sve to osijetiti  :Heart:

----------


## kika83

> *magi7*čestitam i nadam se da ćemo ubrzo sve to osijetiti


Potpisujem ovo. Čestitke  :D

----------


## GIZMOS

Magi7, cestitam tebi ali i doktoru, svaka čast! Ovaj istopad će se stvarno pamtiti....

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo da javim novosti.Stigli su mi nalazi od endo i sve je ok! Prolaktin uredan, štitnača također, hormon rasta u normali...Terapija nije potrebna, ali moram ponoviti citološki bris dojki (ovaj put bakteriološki da se vidi da nije neka upala). Što se tiče ciste na jajniku nema joj spasa i morat ću svakako na laparoskopiju. Konačno sam od docentice dobila potvrdu da je ova 5 inseminacija posljednja i sada krećemo dalje. Yessss! Termin sam dobila u 2 mjesecu 2010. jer je sve do onda zauzeto, a imeđu 11 i 2 mjeseca će mi napravit laparoskpiju. Što se tiče ove inseminacije docentica je rekla da su šanse male zbog ciste i da bi nam ona mogla smetat (a ja mislim da su i bez nje šanse male, pa me to ne brine). Gledam na nju kao na nešto što moram odredit da bi se pomakla s mjesta, pa ako to nešto usput bude pozitivno onda smo na konju...
*Coolerica*, sretna sam zbog tebe i želim ti što više smrzliča pa da za koju godinu odeš i po drugog bebača, jer kako je krenulo ko dr.Reša vjerujem da ćeš sigurno uspjeti i držim ti fige!
*Ambra i Duba13* vaše rezultate s nestrpljenjem išćekujem, vrijeme je da se i Rijeka malo digne na noge, da nas ohrabrite pozitivnim rezultatima!
A tebi *kika 83* da sve ¸ide po planu i da obaviš svoj prvi IVF u 11 mjesecu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure jeli neka od vas krenula u Rijeku na stimulirani sa gonalima ili menopurima?

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* kolika ti je cista?
Ja ti se s njima borim več 2godine. Inače mi pucaju nakon par mjeseci. Imala sam jednu od 9cm kad je reko Vlašić moramo ju maknut, tumorski markeri su bili ok. Četiri mjeseca se samo povećavala i več sam bila upisana za laparoskopiju i hospitalizirana, da bi nakraju kad su me otvorili vidili da je več puknula :?  Srećom radili su mi drilling lijevog jajnika, kromotubaciju i počistili ostatke te ciste. Tako da ako inače nemaš problema s njima, možda da pričekate još koji mj :/ 
Nemješam se u odluku docentice, ipak ona zna šta radi, ali... tako je bilo kod mene. Ciste inače pucaju jer su ispunjene tekućinom, šta vjerovatno znaš.
Kako god da bilo, sretnoooooooo  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Gizmos* kolika ti je cista?
> Ja ti se s njima borim več 2godine. Inače mi pucaju nakon par mjeseci. Imala sam jednu od 9cm kad je reko Vlašić moramo ju maknut, tumorski markeri su bili ok. Četiri mjeseca se samo povećavala i več sam bila upisana za laparoskopiju i hospitalizirana, da bi nakraju kad su me otvorili vidili da je več puknula :?  Srećom radili su mi drilling lijevog jajnika, kromotubaciju i počistili ostatke te ciste. Tako da ako inače nemaš problema s njima, možda da pričekate još koji mj :/ 
> Nemješam se u odluku docentice, ipak ona zna šta radi, ali... tako je bilo kod mene. Ciste inače pucaju jer su ispunjene tekućinom, šta vjerovatno znaš.
> Kako god da bilo, sretnoooooooo


Ovisi kakva je cista kod mene je npr. bila endometriozna koja ne puca jer je ispunjena krvlju što se i potvrdilo nakon laparo.
Ja sam bila i na magnetnoj rezonanci prije operacije da se potvrde sumnje doktora o kakvoj je cisti riječ

----------


## kika83

*Mali Mimi* ali ti imaš endometriozu i normalno je da su ti takve ciste.
Kod nje u potpisu nepiše da ima endometriozu, pa... :/

----------


## dani82

Drage moje suborke, evo da vam se i ja priključim...
Za početak evo moje priče(ukratko): Nakon gotovo dvije i pol godine neuspješnog pokušavanja, gađanja plodnih dana, mjerenja bazalne temperature, lh trakica, ispijanja svih mogućih čajeva  i vitamina krenuli smo u konkretniju akciju. Moj nalaz hormona je bio uredan, slijedeći korak je bio spermiogram. Na ovom smo testu pali. Dijagnoza: teška oligoastehenozoospermia. Nalaz nas je šokirao, pogotovo mene pošto sam nekako cijelo vrijeme mislila da kod mene nešto nije u redu, iako ništa nije upućivalo na to jer nikad nisam imala ginekoloških problema, ciklusi su redovni...
To je bilo u 7. mjesecu ove godine i najgore od svega je bilo čekati 3 mjeseca da se ponovi spermiogram i da se napokon nešto počne micati.
Moj suprug je dobio termin za 21.10. za spermiogram a isti dan imamo termin i u ambulanti za obradu neplodnosti.
S ovako lošim nalazom spermiograma znam da nam ne preostaje ništa drugo nego IVF i to ICSI...

Zanima me kolko dugo obično prođe od prvog razgovora u ambulanti za obradu neplodnosti do prvog postupka i koje sve pretrage prije treba napraviti... nadam se da ne previše.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Mali Mimi* ali ti imaš endometriozu i normalno je da su ti takve ciste.
> Kod nje u potpisu nepiše da ima endometriozu, pa... :/


Nisam ni ja znala do prve ciste a to je bilo prije točno godinu dana da imam endometriozu... hoću reći bez nekih detaljnih nalaza kao što je magnetska ili dijagnostička laparoskopija ne može se 100% utvrditi o kakvoj se cisti radi.
Osim ako je već imala ciste i ranije koje znaju puknuti same od sebe a negdje nisam pročitala da je.

----------


## duba13

*GIZMOS* hvala ti na dobrim željama! ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku 12 dan ciklusa i još uvijek su mi sitne stanice,samo se bojim da mi ne propadne ovaj ciklus pa onda tek druge godine ponovo,ko će to dočekati...  :No:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam u trećem mjesecu imala 1 cistu ali za nju mi je odmah rekla da je to obična vodena cista i da će se ona kroz tri ciklusa najvjerojatnije ispuhati. Ispuhala se isti mjesec. Za ovu cistu je rekla da nije vodena i da je teško da će se sama povući ali je dosta mala (3 cm) pa će je još malo pratiti. Ono što je važno je da nema prokrvljenosti kroz nu (što bi ukazvalo na nekakav tumor ili slično). Čudi me samo da mi još nije rekla da napravim markere obzirom da je mama imala između ostalih i tumor na jajniku. Endometriozu mi nije nikad spominjala i ne kužim baš što ona znači i da li je uopče mogu dijagnosticirati ultrazvukom ili samo laparoskopski pa ne znam da li ju imam.

----------


## GIZMOS

Dani82, dobrodošla! Vjerujem daće kod tebe obzirom na dijagnozu odmah preskoćiti inseminacije, ali neki normalan slijed nalaza koje nas traže je hormonalni status (spolni hormoni i hormoni štitnjače), nakon toga bakteriološki brisevi (onih 5 famoznih-klamidija,mikoplasma, ureaplasma te aerobne i anaerobne bakterije).Ako je sve ok sljedeće je provjera prohodnosti jajovoda (HSG ili laparoskpija). To su mene tražili prije inseminacije! Na IVF-u još nisam bila ali znam da traže markere hepatitisa, HIV 1 i HIV 2, VDRL. Mislim da je to sve ako što fali neka netko nadoda....Ja bi još olila napraviti TORCH, ali moram vidjeti da li ću se uspjet užicat za uputnicu. Sretno i ako te još šta zanima samo pitaj

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam u trećem mjesecu imala 1 cistu ali za nju mi je odmah rekla da je to obična vodena cista i da će se ona kroz tri ciklusa najvjerojatnije ispuhati. Ispuhala se isti mjesec. Za ovu cistu je rekla da nije vodena i da je teško da će se sama povući ali je dosta mala (3 cm) pa će je još malo pratiti. Ono što je važno je da nema prokrvljenosti kroz nu (što bi ukazvalo na nekakav tumor ili slično). Čudi me samo da mi još nije rekla da napravim markere obzirom da je mama imala između ostalih i tumor na jajniku. Endometriozu mi nije nikad spominjala i ne kužim baš što ona znači i da li je uopče mogu dijagnosticirati ultrazvukom ili samo laparoskopski pa ne znam da li ju imam.


Tako ti je isto bilo i kod mene, nakon klomifena prvi put su mi se pojavile neke 2 ciste koje su pukle ali nakon toga se desila ova endometriozna cista koja nije pukla sama od sebe i dr. je zbog boje (valjda su tamnije od obihčnih) posumnjao na endometriom te me posalo vaditi CA 125  i na magnetnu rezonancu, kao što sam rekla gore ne može se 100% utvrditi ultrazvukom.
Pitaj je za te markere nek te pošalje da izvadiš, a ako ti nisu vodene ciste na jajnicima onda ti može biti endometriom (ja ne znam da postoji ijedna druga vrsta ciste)
Prosurfaj malo imaš dosta toga o endometriozi na netu da ne pišem ovdje.
Sretno sa nalazima  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* hvala na objašnjenju.
Ne znam da li u našem slučaju ja trebam radit hsg jer mislim da po nekoj zdravoj logici nas neće ni slat na insemenaciju, jer koliko znam za insemenaciju treba dosta plivača... a ako se radi ivf onda misli jajovodi i nisu potrebni. Ili se varam?
Zanima me kako ide taj stimulirani ivf, da li se svaki dan treba u kbc dolazit na injecije ili kako... jer mi to nije previše zgodno pošto sam sa Krka,a i ne znam kako bi to izvela s poslom.

----------


## GIZMOS

Tebi će u tom slučaju vjerojatno zobići hsg, mada nije pravilo jer ne mora značit da će dijagnoza TM ostati ista, spermiogeneza traje 3 mjeseca i nikad ne reci nikad,može se popraviti. Mi smo sa oligoasthenopemiom vitaminima i sl.preparatima dosta popravili spermiogram i doktorica je bila sva u čudu. ja bi prohodnost jajovoda ipak napravila radi sebe čisto da si to skineš i da znaš da li je sve ok a automatski si otvaraš mogućnost i veću šansu za ostvarenje prirodne trudnoče (ni to ne treba nikako otpisati...bilo je svakakvih slučajeva i uspješnih začeća čak i kad su doktori digli ruke od svega). 
što se tiće injekcija, vidim da neke cure dolaze na odjel i da im sestre aju inekcije, ali to su najčešće cure iz Rijeke.Druge dođu jedanput, dvaput i onda si same daje...kažu da nije strašno, ali o tome će ti više netko tko je prošao stimulaciju...ja sam još daleko od nje!

----------


## dani82

Da, imaš pravo, možda ovaj novi nalaz spermiograma bude bolji pa će to promijenit neke stvari. Nadam se samo da neće biti gori jer je mm prije prvog spermiograma pio cink, folnu i vitamin c, a sada ništa ne pije. Sve ćemo itako ubrzo saznat.

----------


## srki

magi7 od   :Heart:   ti cestitam.Znam kako si sretna jer i ja sam to napokon dozivjela,i evo nas vec u 19 tj.trudnoce.
Zelim ti svu srecu u trudnoci.

----------


## skandy

> *Gizmos* hvala na objašnjenju.
> Ne znam da li u našem slučaju ja trebam radit hsg jer mislim da po nekoj zdravoj logici nas neće ni slat na insemenaciju, jer koliko znam za insemenaciju treba dosta plivača... a ako se radi ivf onda misli jajovodi i nisu potrebni. Ili se varam?
> *Zanima me kako ide taj stimulirani ivf, da li se svaki dan treba u kbc dolazit na injecije ili kako... jer mi to nije previše zgodno pošto sam sa Krka,a i ne znam kako bi to izvela s poslom.*




možeš dolaziti svaki dan u Rijeku na odjel ,ali ako ti je nezgodno možeš se stimulirati i sama  ili zamoliš nekoga u Krčkom domu zdravlja da to obavi.mislim da će ti svatko pristati na to i da nebi trebalo biti problema.jedino ćeš kasnije biti obavezna dolaziti svaki drugi dan na folikulometrije u Rijeku.

----------


## pak

*magi7* cestitam!
novim curama zelim dobrodoslicu i sto prije da uspiju,
*dani82* postpisujem skandy, ja sam odlazila u DZ u svome mjestu a kasnije u ZG sam se sama bockala,prvi put je tesko ali kad uhvatis ruku moram priznati puno jednostavnije nego sto mislis,i definitivno kod sljedeceg pikanja cu to odraditi sama komotnije je nego svaki dan balansirati izmedju posla i odlaska na bockanje

----------


## dani82

Hvala svima na dobrodošlici   :Smile:  !!!

Mislim da će mi ovo solucija s pikanjem doma bit puno prihvatljivija (iako ne volim baš igle, ali sve da dođem do bebača) jer mi je posao takav da ću teško za to odlazit u Rijeku, a bolovanje ću čuvat za punkciju i za transver.

Hoću li na folikometrije morat dolazit ujutro ili ima mogućnost da mogu doć iza 12?

----------


## skandy

folikulometrije se rade od recimo 7 i 20,7 i 30  pa do 8  kada doktor odlazi na  sastanak .vraća se  kako kada .nekada za 20 min.a nekada to i potraje skoro do 9 .onda nastavlja dalje sa folikulometrijama.

----------


## skandy

...kada kažem da nastavlja,ne mislim da se to oduži do podne 
uglavnom,da ne kompliciram,  folikulometrija se obavlja samo ujutro

----------


## dani82

> ...kada kažem da nastavlja,ne mislim da se to oduži do podne 
> uglavnom,da ne kompliciram,  folikulometrija se obavlja samo ujutro


E onda ću morat nešto smislit.
Hvala na informaciji!

----------


## duba13

ja sam u srijedu na punkciji i isto mislim kako ću to organizirat s poslom da puno ne izostajem,malo je to sve komplicirano i nekako si stalno u nekom stresu,najbolje bi bilo kad bi se mogao posvetit samo postupku

----------


## kika83

Sretno cure koje ste u postupku   :Heart:  
Ja idem na svoj prvi IVF u 11mj i jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

> ja sam u srijedu na punkciji i isto mislim kako ću to organizirat s poslom da puno ne izostajem,malo je to sve komplicirano i nekako si stalno u nekom stresu,najbolje bi bilo kad bi se mogao posvetit samo postupku


Da istina, ja se već sad nerviram a još mi postupak nije ni blizu.
Sretno na punkciji.... i da dođe veeelika beta pa da se više ne moraš nervirat oko izostanka s posla!

----------


## duba13

*deni82 hvala ti puno na željama,nisu mi se stanice baš dobro razvile pa ne očekujem previše,ali nadam se bar jednoj dobroj da cijeli postupak nije bio uzalud*

----------


## dani82

> *deni82 hvala ti puno na željama,nisu mi se stanice baš dobro razvile pa ne očekujem previše,ali nadam se bar jednoj dobroj da cijeli postupak nije bio uzalud*


Nadam se da je danas sve dobro prošlo, sigurna sam da će bit barem koja dobra  :Kiss:  
Jesi išla na prirodni ili stimulirani postupak??

----------


## duba13

sutra mi je punkcija,sad sam bila na stimuliranom sa menopurima prvi put tako da nisam znala kako reagiram na njih,a prije sam bila na klomifenu i s njim sam dobivala po 6,7 stanica. Da li si ti u postupku *dani82*

----------


## kika83

*Duba13* sretno sutra, nek ti punkcija prođe što bezbolnije

Cure ima koja od vas povišen prolaktin i dali je dobila terapiju? Čula sam da u kbc RI nedaju bromergon ako prl nije puno povišen. Meni je u 4mj bio 700 i nešto i pošto smo se onda bazirali na cistu nije mi dao terapiju. Sad mi je 912 i brine me dali če mi dati terapiju :?  Idem u 11mj na prvi IVF pa me brine da neču smjet zbog toga

----------


## dani82

> sutra mi je punkcija,sad sam bila na stimuliranom sa menopurima prvi put tako da nisam znala kako reagiram na njih,a prije sam bila na klomifenu i s njim sam dobivala po 6,7 stanica. Da li si ti u postupku *dani82*


Joj ne znam što mi je, ja sam mislila da je danas srijeda, jer već mislim što ću sutra radit.

Onda ti želim svu sreću sutra!!!

Ja još nisam u postupku, slijedeću srijedu idemo tek na prvi razgovor, ali najradije bi da mi je tad već i punkcija, nažalost znam da nas sad čeka još puno pretraga i da će se to odužit, najbolje bi mi pasalo da mi je postupak u 1. mj zbog posla.

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* ne znam da li sam ti rekla ali ja ti imam povišeni prolaktin ali isto tu negdje kao ti (608) i to po njima na KBC nije strašno visoko pa mi isto nisu dali brombergon. Samo ga moram držati pod kontrolom....ako si pod većim stresom onda ti je visok....a ja sam ga mjerila u razmaku 2 tjedna (ginekologica me uputila da ponovo idem izvaditi) pa mi je pao i onda je rekla da sam sigurno bila nervoznija taj dan jer je prolaktin hormon stresa...ali ti se ipak raspitaj s obzirom da ti raste.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ahoj! Šta ima novo kod vas? Ambra, kako se osječaš? Ima kakvih dobrih naznaka? Kada vaiš betu? Ja sam jučer bila na inseminaciji i sutra imam još jedan ultrazvuk i dogovor za laparoskopiju! Nadam se da će što prije? ure koje ste nedavno bile na laparo u Rijeci kakva je situacija u bolnici, a li se i na nju čeka ili to ovisi o doktoru-ici koja nas šalje?

----------


## kika83

> *Kika83* ne znam da li sam ti rekla ali ja ti imam povišeni prolaktin ali isto tu negdje kao ti (608) i to po njima na KBC nije strašno visoko pa mi isto nisu dali brombergon. Samo ga moram držati pod kontrolom....ako si pod većim stresom onda ti je visok....a ja sam ga mjerila u razmaku 2 tjedna (ginekologica me uputila da ponovo idem izvaditi) pa mi je pao i onda je rekla da sam sigurno bila nervoznija taj dan jer je prolaktin hormon stresa...ali ti se ipak raspitaj s obzirom da ti raste.


Ali meni je prl 912, vadila sam ga prije 4 dana i meni se to čini poprilično visoko a da sam nešto pod stresom i nisam. Jedino kad čekam mengu :?

----------


## Ambra

Joj Gizmos...totalno se cudno osjecam.. Jucer mi je bio 28 dc, inace do tada vec dobim m. Jucer sam bila sva sretna jer nije jos stigla, ali u vece sam dobila nekakvi cudan smeđkasti spotting. Jako sam tuzna bila i plakala..onda nocas nista, a sada ponovo spotting. Neznam sta da radim. Prije par dana sam mislila da cu dobit, bolio me trbuh za polidut, sada me nista ne boli. Sutra je 14. dan pt pa bi mogla napraviti test. Nekako mislim da bi trebala dobit, ali da nece zbog Dabroston sto pijem 3 na dan... Docentica mi je napisala da vadim betu tek 22/10.

----------


## kika83

Cure ja sam totalno u k...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   Nemogu vjerovat da mi i dalje sve ide nizbrdo. Moram ić kod Vlašića, dati če mi terapiju za prolaktin, morat ču neke nalaze izvadit i ništa od IVF-a do daljnjega dok to nerješim.
Toliko sam se nadala tom postupku i opet ništa. Nikako doć na tu zelenu granu.
Prvo te proklete ciste, pa bakterije, pa operacija, pa sad ovo. Do kada?
Ovo me ubija   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ambra

kika83  :Love:

----------


## duba13

evo ja sam obavila punkciju danas,nije bila toliko bolna,dobila sam četiri stanice  :D što je super,jer sam se nadala jedva jednoj. sad treba strpljenja do petka da vidimo da li će biti oplođenih,
*kika83* baš mi je žao,budi strpljiva!!!
*Ambra to ti može biti i od utrogestana,one zaustavljaju menzes,a možda si trudna  mislim da poslije dva tjedna već možeš napravit kućni test,pa da dobijemo još jednu trudnicu!*

----------


## GIZMOS

*kika 83*, jako mi je žao da ti se odgađa pstupak i potpuno te svaćam. Ja sam danas bila na kontrolnom uzv nakon inseminacije i došla doma jako, jako razočarana u sve. Imala sam masu pitanja koja su ekala da iskoče iz mene, a osječala sam se doslovno otkantano i glupo i sada moram kopat po internetu i tražit odgovore što nije nikako u redu. Usput sam uz postojeću cistu od 3 cm u dva dana dobila i još jednu od 4 cm. (nisam zala da iste samo tako dolaze...). Koliko sam skužila to je trebao biti ominantni folikul i ovulacija je trebala biti na desnom jajniku (tako su mi rekli), a ispalo je da je ovo cista, a žuto tielo na lijevom jajniku???????
Ako bilo tko od vas ima ikakvih iskustva sa cističnim tvorbama i jako bolnim odnosima neka piše o tome. Ne nam da li postoji poveznica između te dvije stvari, ali bol je prisutna u toj mjeri da me i sama pomisao na sex zaboli...najrađe bi mjenjala kliniku, doktore, sve...
*Ambra*, kada bi nas barem ti obradovala pozitivnom betom!

----------


## dani82

*Kika* drži se... sve nas to čekanje izluđuje ali moraš riješit sve probleme da jednom kad uđeš u postupak imaš više šanse da iz njega izađeš trudna  :Kiss:  

*Ambra* svaka ti čast na strpljenju, ja bi već davno pišala test, spotting je vrlo moguć i u trudnoći.

*dub*a nadam se da će se stanice dobro možit.

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos   :Love:  
Cure, evo sutra u jutro radim test, pa cu vam javit. Sada me bas boli lijevi jajnik i jos uvijek imam smeckasti spotting :? . Stvarno mislim da nisam ja te srece da prvi ivf bude bingo... ok positive thinking  :shock: ajme izludit cu sama sebe! 

Cure javljam vam se sutra!!! BIG KISS   :Kiss:  .

----------


## kika83

Kika drži se... sve nas to čekanje izluđuje ali moraš riješit sve probleme da jednom kad uđeš u postupak imaš više šanse da iz njega izađeš trudna Kiss

Kad bi bar ovo bila istina šta si napisala   :Smile:  
Nažalost kod mene uvijek ista priča, uvijek neki k... i nikako se pokrenut  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Imam felling da sam u nekom začaranom krugu i da nikako nemogu izači iz njega  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika83

*Ambra* daj nas ti oraspoloži jer ču inače izludit uz sve probleme koji mi stalno dolaze na vrat. Umjesto da budem mama biti ču ludara  :Laughing:  
Sretnoooooooo sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Imam jednu kolektivnu molbu:
lijepo bih zamolila sve koji su bili ili su u postupcima po novom  da se priključe temi* Novi zakon i njegova primjena praxi* kako bi podijelili iskustva sa curama. Prije smo imali temu Jačina stimulacije-forumska statistika, ali sad su se stvari malo promijenile pa bi na novoj temi mogli razmijeniti iskustva koja će svima biti od koristi. 
Kakva je stimulacija, koliko je stanica dobiveno, kad su vraćene, što je s preostalim...neke klinike uvode anesteziju, u nekima se plaća Choragon,..., itd, itd... 
Hvala   :Love:

----------


## Ambra

Danas mi je 14. dpt i kucni test je negativan!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sbonetic

*Ambra* žao mi je!

----------


## GIZMOS

Ambra, ne želim buditi lažne nade, ali puno ovisi i o ciklusu. Ako ti inače traje 30 i koji dan onda je još uvijek rano, a ako su ti kraći onda bi nažalost mogao biti dovoljno točan...

----------


## duba13

*ambra* baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## duba13

zavirite malo u  ove vijesti 'Zamrzavanje zametaka - najuspješnija metoda oplodnje' - tportal.hr /vijesti/

----------


## duba13

Cure,oplodile su mi se sve stanice,kaže biologica neke bolje neke lošije,ali oplođene!!!!!!!! još mi se ruke tresu,sutra *transfer*!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
_
daddycool editirao_

----------


## GIZMOS

Joooj duba, sretno ti sutra! Neki dan smo se vjeojatno srele u čekaoni, sve sam nešto promatrala i nagađala ali stvarno nas je bilo puno pa nisam mogla ni naslutiti tko si. Što ste dogovorili, koliko će ti ih vratiti? Čula sam od nekih cura u postupku da ih se ne mora vratiti tri ako žena ne želi...

----------


## duba13

Neki dan nas je stvarno bilo puno u čekaoni,ja sam bila sa dragim,on je ošišan na četkicu ako će ti to pomoći,tako ja znam promatrat po čekaoni ako ću skužit tko je tko,mi se sve vjerovatno vidimo tamo. Docentica mi je rekla da će mi vratit samo jednu zbog mojih godina,a kamo će završit one druge znat ću sutra. Probat ću nekako da mi vrati dvije ali ona je dosta čvrsta kod toga da je bolje jedno zdravo dijete,i da do 35 vraća samo jednu stanicu.   :Heart:

----------


## bebica2009

Hvala na odgovoru. Drzim fige da ti ipak usliši zelju. Takva bi bila i moja, a imam 30 god. Vidjeti cu kako moj dr. dise po tom pitanju! Ja sam na Vinogradskoj.
Sretno za nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

Docentia baš tako reagira. jednom prilikom sam je pitala ako mogu probati IUI sa klomfenom a ona me sva u šoku pogledala i rekla: Pa to je rizik, moguće su višeplodne trudnoče! Ja sam si pomislila: Kamo sreče! I tako mi je napravila 5 IUI u prirodnom ciklusu! Ona uvjek po svom, bolje joj je ništa ni ne predlagat kad je ionako njena zadnja. Ponekad se poželim prebaciti kod drugog doktora samo zbog pomanjkaknja komunikacije! Kod nje mi uvijek pitanja ostaju nedorečena i neizrečena...nažalost! Ali svakako je probaj pitati da ti vrate dvije ako si tako odlučila...ipak je to tvoje tijelo!

----------


## duba13

hvala *bebeica 2009* i ja tebi želim sve najbolje u postupku i da što prije ostaneš trbušasta  :Heart:  !!!!

----------


## duba13

Nije ona loša samo se treba naviknuti na njen način rada,ona se zalaže za jedno zdravo dijete i kaže da su višeplodne trudnoće rizik,i je tako kad malo bolje pogledaš,ali uvijek misliš da će proći sve najbolje pa ne misliš tako,a imam i prijateljica koje su dobile zdrave blizance i trudnoća im je prošla školski. Ja bi više voljela blizance nego da sve ovo moram prolazit ponovo ako se odlučim za još jedno dijete. A i veće su mogućnosti da se bar jedan uhvati ako su dve stanice.

----------


## GIZMOS

Tako otprilike i ja razmišljam!

----------


## Kikica1

Cure koliko ja znam, ako inzistirate, docentica ce vam vratiti dva embrija, jedino sto vam onda na karton napise da ste vi inzistirale. Tako ako zelite blizance - trazite transfer dva embrija.

----------


## duba13

Probat ću sutra tražiti,pa ću vam javiti kako je prošlo. Dali vi mirujete na dan transfera ili može šetnja towerom i kavica?  :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Kod mene je bila disciplina i strogo mirovanje  :Smile:  Mada mislim da to nema veze. Pa odmiruj prvi dan a poslije normalno.

----------


## dani82

*Ambr*a žao mi je... 

*Duba* ti imaš odlične vijest, nadam se da će ti vratit dvije stanice i da ceš dobit blizančeke!!!

----------


## Miss July

Evo cure da se i ja "prijavim". Odlučili smo ići na postupak u Rijeku nakon neuspjelih pokušaja u  Osijeku, Zagrebu i  prošli mjesec Mariboru. Čitala sam ovaj forum  i puno ste mi pomogle u izboru liječnika, načinu rada klinike i problemima s kojima se mogu susresti. Hvala Vam na tome! Neke od Vas znam sa drugih foruma a neke sam upoznala čitajući ovaj. Krajem mjeseca šaljem uputnicu fax-om te se nadam da ću doći na red u 3. ili 4. mjesecu...Odlučila sam se za dr. Vlašića jer kako mi rekoste Vlastelić ide u mirovinu a Smiljanica nije baš najnježnije stvorenje na svijetu.. Svima u postupku želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta.

----------


## kika83

*Ambra* žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  
*Duba13* bravo, sretno  :Smile:  
Ja sam dobila termin i idem u ponedjeljak kod Vlašića na dogovor za tu terapiju zbog prolaktina. Još uvijek smišljam kako ga nagovorit na postupak  :Grin:   Možda i uspjem( iako čisto sumnjam) :/

----------


## kika83

*Miss Juli* puno sreće u Rijeci ti želim  :Smile:  
P.s. Vlašić je prva liga i nečeš požalit šta si njega odabrala. Ja sam super zadovoljna. Jedino me ljuti šta nesmjem u postupak iako budem pila terapiju zbog prolaktina jer čitam da neke bez beda idu dok piju bromergon, tako da mi nikako nije jasno zašto ja nesmjem :? Budem ga izrešetala u ponedjeljak   :Grin:

----------


## duba13

*dani82*hvala ti!!!!!!
*Miss July* dobrodošla na ovaj forum,mislim da će ti se dr. Vlašić svidjeti,sada ti naručuju za drugi mjesec,jedino ako se liste popune do kraja mjeseca dok ti pošalješ uputnicu.

----------


## kika83

> *dani82*hvala ti!!!!!!
> *Miss July* dobrodošla na ovaj forum,mislim da će ti se dr. Vlašić svidjeti,sada ti naručuju za drugi mjesec,jedino ako se liste popune do kraja mjeseca dok ti pošalješ uputnicu.


Za konzultacije če doči odmah na red. Tako sam barem ja. A za postupak nevjerujem da če tako dugo čekat. Ja sam bila na AIH u 9mj i več me bio upisao za 11mj za IVF(ali nažalost ništa od njega zasada).
Ja sam kod Vlašića, kod njega se manje čeka nego kod Vlastelića i docentice

----------


## pak

Alo cure da malo virnem sta se tu desava,*duba13* super za stanice  :D i nadam se da ce vratiti onoliko embria koliko ti zelis i sorry ali ne kuzim sta bi docentica sa drugima koje ne vraca, pa ako su ih vec oplodili i nema zamrzavanja nece valjda baciti,mislim vec kada su donijeli ovaj nebulozni zakon onda barem imamo pravo da nam nase mrvice vrate u broju koji same odlucimo,a mislim da su dva idealno rijesenje sada, uvijek je sansa veca,u svakom slucaju najvijam za uspijesan tranfer  sta god odlucila
*Miss July* dobrodosla i neka ti RI donese uspijeh
cure znate li kako to ide sa pacijentima dr. Vlastelica,prebacuje se vec sada polako ili je sve to neizvjesno jos sam jako neodlucna o kretanju u postupak i sve mi se cini da dok ja odlucim on ode a ja osanem izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru
pozz. svima

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja imam samo informaciju vezanu za čekanje jer sam se neki dan upisala za IVF kod docentice i vidjela da na listi za 02/2010 ima još par mjesta, a isto mi je ona potvrdila...Kod Vlastelića je situacija još gora-tamo je puna lista i za treći odnosno već upisuju za 4/2010 mada ne znam što će biti s njegovim pacijentima ukoliko početkom godine ode u penziju. Možda očekuju ojeg novog doktora pa će automatizmom jegove pacijentice preči kod tog novog :? . Za Vlašića nemam informaciju koliko se čeka. Miss July želim ti plodno tlo u Rijeci!!!! I ja bi ti savjetovala da se odlučiš za Vlašića posebno zbog odnosa pacijent-doktor (s njime možeš o svemu). To je neko oje mišljenje obzirom da sam ih imala prilike sve upoznati na folikulometijama i inseminacijama!!!

----------


## pak

GIZMOS pa to je ono sto me zbunjuje navodno ide u penziju a narucuju za proljece 2010. Ja bas i nebi da me prebace  nekom automatski ako vec moram negdje onda biram Vlasica, on mi je vec bio na par folikulometrija i na jednom transferu, a nista zivi bili pa vidjeli

----------


## zisu

> Docentica mi je rekla da će mi vratit samo jednu zbog mojih godina,a kamo će završit one druge znat ću sutra. Probat ću nekako da mi vrati dvije ali ona je dosta čvrsta kod toga da je bolje jedno zdravo dijete,i da do 35 vraća samo jednu stanicu.


Da se nadovezem na ovu raspravu oko vracanja 2 embrija. 
Ako je tvoja zelja da ti vrati 2 embrija onda joj to i kazi. 
S njom moras biti odlucna i naci zajednicki jezik. Trebalo je malo vremena dok se upoznamo ali ok smo se slagale, mozda zato sta sam i ja otvorena i tocno iznesem sta zelim, a sto ne. Morate se izborit za sebe. Meni je npr. prvi put drzala prodiku oko vracanja, o blizancima i rizicima i kad je zavrsila samo je pitala dal jos uvijek ostajem pri svom, sta sam potvrdila jer je takav bio dogovor izmedu MM i mene. 
Od tada smo uvijek vracali 2 s tim da je uvijek naglasavala da se zna njeno misljenje. 
I da samo ce ti u kartonu pisati pacijentica inzistira na ET 2 embrija. Iz 1. i 2. ICSI-a sam uspjela ostvariti 2 trudnoce koje su nazalost lose zavrsile radi drugih razloga, ali niti jednom u RI se nisu uhvatila oba. 
Promjenom klinike i terapije cekam blizice iz 5. ICSI-a i polako brojimo dane do naseg upoznavanja. 
Sretno cure sta god odlucile!!!

----------


## duba13

slažem se s tobom *zisu* treba samo biti čvrst kod svoje odluke, čestitam ti na tvom uspjehu!!!!!!!! na kojoj si terapiji bila u RI, a koja te dovela do uspjeha?

----------


## dani82

Joj cure sad ste me preplašile s ovim zadnjim postovima.... šta se tako dugo mora čekat za postupak, ja sam se dogovorila za konzultacije za čas i mislila sam da je to to, da sad nakon konzultacija  automatski upadam u postupak čim napravimo sve potrebne pretrage.
A i muči me to s tim doktorima... naime ja se nisam predbilježila za niti jednog doktora, da li su me oni samo stavili kod nekog koji je bio prvi slobodan  :/

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam se za konzultcije pokušala naručit preko telefona ali nije išlo jer je već onaj novi sustav funkcionirao i tom prilokom mi je sestra rekla da u mailu naznačim doktora kod kojeg želim na konzultacije. Tebi nisu ništa spominjali?

----------


## duba13

evo ja dobila dvije mrvice,jednu 6-staničnu i drugu 8-staničnu  :D  :D  :D  :D  sad još treba izdržat 3 tjedna do bete ili kraće do testa  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

DUBA13, kako si to izvela? Je bilo kakvih problema ili se docentica odmah složila s tobom? Jesi morala šta potpisivati da je na tvoju odgovornost ili kako to već ide? Istina je da sam još uvijek daleko od postupka, ali čisto me zanima! Super za 2 mrvice!   :D Želim ti da ostanu oba dvije i da zakucaju 2 mala   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## zisu

> slažem se s tobom *zisu* treba samo biti čvrst kod svoje odluke, čestitam ti na tvom uspjehu!!!!!!!! na kojoj si terapiji bila u RI, a koja te dovela do uspjeha?


U RI sam uvijek imala terapiju decapeptyl pa menopur i uspijelo je 2 puta ali je dolazilo do spontanih (kasnije otkrila galaktoreju i probleme sa zgrusavanjem). Prolaktin u krvi uvijek dobar radi cega se tome nije pridavala paznja a nazalost ako se ne lijeci izaziva također rane spontane.
U ovom zadnjem uspjesnom sam isla decapeptyl od 21 dc do punkcije, pa bromergon od pocetka novog ciklusa, stimulacija gonalom od 2-7 dc pa menopur od 7 dc do kraja i fragmin od punkcije sve do kraja trudnoce i jos par tjedana poslije poroda. 

Cestitam na mrvicama i nek se cvrsto prime!!!!!
A za betu ne moras cekat 3 tjedna, svugdje se radi izmedu 12 i 14 dpt. To ti samo tako napisu da ne dodes prije kod njih jer se na UTZ ionako nista ne bi vidjelo. Takav sam odgovor dobila kad sam rekla da ne mogu toliko cekat rezultate pa mi je rekla da vadim kad hocu ali da ne dolazim prije kod nje. A na telefon sam joj znala javljat i 13-14 dpt.

----------


## GIZMOS

Zisu, bio ti je povišen prolaktin? Koliko? I meni je dijagnosticirana galaktorea, ali mi nitko nije spominjao da bi mi to moglo smetati, a prolaktin mi je uvijek malo iznad gornje granice ref.vrijednosti pa ga svi ignoriraju. Ako imaš vremena molim te da mi objasniš ako znaš šta više o galaktorei jer na netu ima jako malo podataka! Hvala ti! 
Coolerica, pošto si ti naša riječanka, čestitam još jednom na pozitivnom testu i pozitivnoj energiji koju si nam odaslala!!!

----------


## coolerica

šaljem ti pp GIZMOS   :Kiss:

----------


## duba13

> DUBA13, kako si to izvela? Je bilo kakvih problema ili se docentica odmah složila s tobom? Jesi morala šta potpisivati da je na tvoju odgovornost ili kako to već ide? Istina je da sam još uvijek daleko od postupka, ali čisto me zanima! Super za 2 mrvice!   :D Želim ti da ostanu o
> ba dvije i da zakucaju 2 mala     :D


 hvala vam cure !!!!!!!!!! odmah se složila za dva jer da sam već dosta postupaka imala pa da možemo stavit dva,ne potpisuje se suglasnost za vraćanje,ako inzistiraš na više nego ona misli samo ti napiše na zahtjev pacjentice. to je kod nje,a drugi dr. vraćaju po dvije.

----------


## duba13

u slučaju da dobijem menzes,dogovorile smo se napravit bris uterusa prije drugog postupka,da li je tko imao takav pregled? što se tu točno može vidjeti?

----------


## dani82

> Ja sam se za konzultcije pokušala naručit preko telefona ali nije išlo jer je već onaj novi sustav funkcionirao i tom prilokom mi je sestra rekla da u mailu naznačim doktora kod kojeg želim na konzultacije. Tebi nisu ništa spominjali?


Ma je i meni je sestra rekla da odaberem kojeg ću, međutim ja tada nisam polovila doktore koje mi je rekla i eto naručila sam se a oni mi nisu napisali kod kojeg sam doktora naručena... sad ću dobit mačka u vreći   :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

> evo ja dobila dvije mrvice,jednu 6-staničnu i drugu 8-staničnu  :D  :D  :D  :D  sad još treba izdržat 3 tjedna do bete ili kraće do testa


Super, čestitam... vidim i da su se dobro razvile, ja se nadam da je ovaj put to to!!  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

> u slučaju da dobijem menzes,dogovorile smo se napravit bris uterusa prije drugog postupka,da li je tko imao takav pregled? što se tu točno može vidjeti?


ako je to isto sto i endobrush a po prijevodu je to sam radila neznam sta tocno gledaju iz tog nalaza ali znam da je pametno popiti nesto protiv bolova ako imas nizak prag boli, u biti kao papa test ali idu puno dublje i uzimaju bris maternice, kratko traje ali nije ugodno.meni je dr. rekao samo da je nalaz ok pa nisam vise ni pitala.
super za dvije mrvice  :Heart:  ,samo ti njih pazi pa da ti ovo drugo ni ne treba

----------


## duba13

hvala ti *pak* na informaciji,znala sam da je sigurno nešto neugodno,kad bi se ove dvije mrvice bar ulogorile ili bar jedna da ne moram više mislit na sve te postupke i bol.

----------


## kika83

> evo ja dobila dvije mrvice,jednu 6-staničnu i drugu 8-staničnu  :D  :D  :D  :D  sad još treba izdržat 3 tjedna do bete ili kraće do testa


Ajme bravo, super vijesti :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Ma izdržati češ, nije to tako puno   :Wink:  
Sretno i nek ti bude ogromna beta   :Kiss:

----------


## bak

recite mi za folikulometriju kod dr Vlastelića treba doći rano ujutro ili se može doći i poslije 13 sati?

----------


## dani82

Cure kojeg bi mi doktora s kbc-a preporučile ako još imam mogućnosti biranja??

----------


## pak

> recite mi za folikulometriju kod dr Vlastelića treba doći rano ujutro ili se može doći i poslije 13 sati?


rano ujutro pocinje u 7 i 30 pa dok ne zavrsi

----------


## kika83

> Cure kojeg bi mi doktora s kbc-a preporučile ako još imam mogućnosti biranja??


Ja bi ti preporučila Vlašića, jer Vlastelić ide u penziju početkom 2010 a čula sam da se kod njega za postupke puno čeka. Ja sam kod Vlašića i super sam zadovoljna. O svemu možeš s njim razgovarati, ljubazan je, šta god te zanima ti objasni, nježan je... Eto to je moja preporuka. Sretno u odabiru   :Bye:

----------


## kika83

> recite mi za folikulometriju kod dr Vlastelića treba doći rano ujutro ili se može doći i poslije 13 sati?


Ja isto znam da se ujutro rade folikulometrije. Meni inače kaže da dođem u 8.

----------


## dani82

> Ja bi ti preporučila Vlašića, jer Vlastelić ide u penziju početkom 2010 a čula sam da se kod njega za postupke puno čeka. Ja sam kod Vlašića i super sam zadovoljna. O svemu možeš s njim razgovarati, ljubazan je, šta god te zanima ti objasni, nježan je... Eto to je moja preporuka. Sretno u odabiru


Hvala na odgovoru, ja se nadam da ću imat mogućnos odabira, sutra ću ih nazvat pa cu pitat.

----------


## Miss July

Hvala Vam cure na dobrodošlici. Ja sam htjela ići na IVF u 4 mj. jer sam prošli mjesec bila u Mariboru na stimuliranom tako da se nadam da nije kasno te da bi do 4-tog mj. mogla doći na red. 

duba 13 drži se i sretno! Kada je Beta?

----------


## duba13

beta je tek 06.11. ali mislim da ću prije napraviti test, možeš se ti već sada naručiti za 4 mjesec,nemoj puno čekati,lista se začas napuni,zapiši se pa si na miru.  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Evo zvala sam da provjerim kod kog sam naručena, naručena sam kod docentice Smiljan... molim vas  koje ste kod nje da mi kažete kakva je, koliko se kod nje čeka i kako ste s njim zadovoljne.

*Duba* ni ja ne bi toliko čekala, ja bi već 12 dpo piALA KUĆNI TEST  :Grin:  

*MissJuly* jesi se već naručila??

----------


## GIZMOS

Miss july, nemoj da te obeshrabre sestre na KBC-u...ponekad znaju biti oštre, ponekad neljubazne...ali to je uglavnom dok ih malo ne upoznaš. Možda drugi nemaju takva iskustva, ali mene su par puta dobro oprale, a krivica je bila njihova jer me nisu dovoljno informirale, pa sam tako došla na AIH bez uputnice za spermiogram i tako. Ja idem linijom manjeg otpora pa razgovore sa sestrama, naručivanje i bilo kakve druge nepoznanice rješavam s njima preko MM. On ima nekako više strpljenja i živaca. Sestra Mare ti je super...nemam nikakvih zamjerki! S njom se stvarno može bez problema...Pozdrav i sretno!!!!

----------


## pak

Gizmos nisi jedina i mene je sestra jednom oprala, doslo do nesporazuma doktor-sestra, pa smo propustili jedan termin ali moram reci da su ipak u vise navrata bile vise nego susretljive i ljubazne.Mislim da je na njima veliki dio posla i dosta su rastrgane izmedju doktora i pacijenata,ali ne treba se plasiti njih,lijepa rijec otvara sva vrata!

----------


## Miss July

Gizmos skužila sam to kada sam zvala da se raspitam kako ide s naručivanjem, pa  sestra nije imala previše živaca. No, u 5 godina smo prošli i vidjeli svašta tako da se trudim ne uzimati srcu eventualne neljubaznosti, mada moram priznati da će biti teško naviknuti se na takvo što nakon Maribora.Tamo su svi pozitivni, ljubazni i uvijek na raspolaganju, no ipak mi plaćamo pristojnu lovu za postupak tako da se to podrazumijeva. Vidjet ćeš i sama kada odeš. U svakom slučaju hvala na upozorenju. Dobro je znati što te čeka  jer si tako  manje pod stresom.

----------


## Miss July

dani 82 nisam se naručila jer mi je sestra rakla da pred kraj mjeseca pošaljem uputnicu fax-om s brojem telefona i naznakom liječnika kod kojeg želimo ići. Danas idem po uputnicu pa ću ju ovih dana poslati u KBC.

----------


## kika83

Cure moje izgleda da ja ipak idem na svoj prvi IVF u 11mj :D   :D 
Jučer sam bila kod Vlašića i dugo smo razgovarali i puno toga mi je objasnio i eto dobila sam terapiju bromergona i kad dobijem m ih zovem i ako bude sve ok počinjem s klomifenom  :Smile:  
Jedino sam saznala, jer zadnji put mi nije rekao dijagnozu od mm-a i ima oligozoospermiu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Uz sve moje probleme još i on sada  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nadam se da če biti sve ok i da početkom 11mj idemo u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

Super kika83, po meni nema ni smisla čekati jer ionako ćeš vjerojatno duže piti bromergon, a dešava se da čim ga prestaneš piti da prolaktin opet skoći pa bi se samo vrtila u krug. Bitno je samo da se s njim prestane u trenutku kad se dokaže trudnoča...tako je meni bio jedan doktor objasnio; ali meni nije bio toliko povišen pa mi ga je ukinuo nakon mjesec dana!

----------


## dani82

Kika 83 super vijest!!

MissJuly možeš se i mailom naručit, ja se svaki put tako naručim.

Zar nitko od vas snije kod docentice  :?  , mi sutra idemo na dogovor pa me zanimaju iskustva s njom.

----------


## runi

*dani 82* ja sam kod docentice Smiljan bila u jednom postupku i idem ponovno u 11 mjesecu. Ja sam zadovoljna, nemam riječi prigovora ( za sad, nadam se da će tako i ostati), ugodan razgovor, apsolutno uvažavanje onog što ja želim, naravno uz njene liječničke sugestije ( ipak je ona stručnjak, a ne ja) i bez problema smo se dogovorile, na obostrano zadovoljstvo. Kako ona nije prvi liječnik koji mi je radio punkciju, pa imam s čim usporediti, nije ni gora ni bolja od drugih, rekla bih o.k.

----------


## dani82

> *dani 82* ja sam kod docentice Smiljan bila u jednom postupku i idem ponovno u 11 mjesecu. Ja sam zadovoljna, nemam riječi prigovora ( za sad, nadam se da će tako i ostati), ugodan razgovor, apsolutno uvažavanje onog što ja želim, naravno uz njene liječničke sugestije ( ipak je ona stručnjak, a ne ja) i bez problema smo se dogovorile, na obostrano zadovoljstvo. Kako ona nije prvi liječnik koji mi je radio punkciju, pa imam s čim usporediti, nije ni gora ni bolja od drugih, rekla bih o.k.


Hvala ti puno *runi*... eto nadam se da će ti postupak u 11. mjesecu biti uspješan.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sa docenticom imam drukčiji odnos, ali malo sam si sama kriva jer sam pretiha u trenucima kada bi trebala glasno izreči žto želim. Po meni, sve ovisi o tvom karakteru i tvojim očekivanjima...ja sam se puno bolje našla s doktorima (obojicom), lakše mi je s njima pričati, spremni su odgovoriti na pitanja, pokazuju da imaju vremena za pacijenta i imam dojam da slušaju. Docentica je realna, ne bira riječi, gađa ravno u sridu, neće ti tepati, neće ti buditi lažne nade i uvjek mi izgleda kao da je u nekoj žurbi. Vidjet ćeš več i sama kad ih upoznaš na folikulometrijama. Glupo je sad slušati bilo čije dojmove kad smo svi mi različiti i drukčije reagiramo na jednake podražaje...

----------


## runi

[quote="GIZMOS"]

Ja sa docenticom imam drukčiji odnos, ali malo sam si sama kriva jer sam pretiha u trenucima kada bi trebala glasno izreči žto želim. Po meni, sve ovisi o tvom karakteru i tvojim očekivanjima...ja sam se puno bolje našla s doktorima (obojicom), lakše mi je s njima pričati, spremni su odgovoriti na pitanja, pokazuju da imaju vremena za pacijenta i imam dojam da slušaju. 

_Na sva mi je pitanja bez problema odgovorila._
Docentica je realna, ne bira riječi, gađa ravno u sridu, neće ti tepati, neće ti buditi lažne nade i uvjek mi izgleda kao da je u nekoj žurbi. 

_I treba biti realna, svima nama treba realnost, a Bože sačuvaj da mi liječnik tepa, ili još gore budi lažne nade, a što se tiče žurbe, nije mi se pokazala užurbanom ili ja to više i ne primjećujem, jer sam navikla da su MPO liječnici uvijek u nekoj nazovi žurbi._

Vidjet ćeš več i sama kad ih upoznaš na folikulometrijama. Glupo je sad slušati bilo čije dojmove kad smo svi mi različiti i drukčije reagiramo na jednake podražaje...

_Slažem se da svi smo različiti i različito reagiramo na jednake podražaje, ali mislim da je pregrubo reći da je glupo slušati bilo čije dojmove, pa jednim dijelom nam ovaj forum za to i služi._

 :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

Runi, ne razumijem što si se sad toliko zapalila! rekla si svoje mišljenje i ja sam rekla svoje i mislim da se tu nema više šta reči. Naravno da smo svi na forumu da bi skupljali dojmove, ali očito je da su moji i tvoji dojmovi totalno drukčiji i da će ona na kraju opet morat sama odlučit za kojeg će se doktora opredjelit i stvorit će svoje dojmove koji neće morat biti ni kao moji ni kao tvoji. Ne moraš se baš hvatat za svaku riječ!

----------


## GIZMOS

Usput, ni ja ne volim da mi netko tepa i daje lažne nade...bilo je više figurativno rečeno, ali...

----------


## dani82

Evo da vam javim kako je prošlo. osim što smo bili naručeni u 12, a primljeni smo tek malo prije 2, mm i ja smo prilično zadovoljni. Docentica je bila skroz ok. Spermiogram mm malčice se popravio pa je iz teške prešao samo u oligoasthenozoospermiu, ali to nama naravno ništa ne mijenja... jer i s tako boljim nalazom prirodnim putem nemamo nikakve šanse začeti dijete. Naša je jedina mogućnost ICSI (docentica je tu riječ tako čudno izgovorila da skoro nisam skužila o čemu je riječ), to smo već i ranije znali, ali nismo da djeca rođena iz ICSI postupka imaju šanse za neke deformacije. *Molilm ako netko zna nešto više o tome nek piše.*
... sve u svemu u postupak ulazimo u veljači (to je bio prvi slobodni termin), docentica je rekla da s obzirom da je sa mnom sve uredu da bi krenula s blagostimuliranim postupkom (zbog ovog novog zakona i nema baš smisla da dobijemo 15 jajnih stanica). Do tad moramo napravit još hrpu nalaza i naravno pošto smo novi u postupku moramo nabavit potvrdu da smo savjetovani sa strane psihologa i pravnika... a naravno to nitko ne zna kamo bi se to moglo napravit.

Sve u svemu zadovoljna sam nekako, mislila sam da ćemo puno više morat čekati i da će se možda otezati s nekim drugim postupcima i pretragama koje s obzirom na dijagnozu mm-a nemaju smisla.

----------


## GIZMOS

Drago mi je da ti je sve prošlo ok i da si već dobila termin. I ja sam naručena za 02 mjesec ali prije toga moram i laparoskopiju obavit. Nisam te htjela zbunjivati vezano za odabir doktora, ali valjda svi kroz te postupke postanemo osjetljivi (kad se ponavljaju iz mjeseca u mjesec, a pomaka nema) pa je ponekad teško zadržat bistru glavu ako stvari ne idu onako kako mi želimo! Želim ti da ti svi nalazi budu ok i da ti se želje ostvare u 2 mjesecu (i prije).

----------


## dani82

Hvala Gizmos na lijepim željama, ja se nadam da ćemo snove zajedno ostvarit u veljači   :Smile:  , ja ne moram nikakve teške preglede obavljat samo krvne nalaze, papatest i mikrobiološki pregled vrata maternice, ali zato mm-a čeka teži dio...

Što se tiče zbunjivanja oko odabira doktora nisi me ni mogla zbunit jer ja nisam tražila određenog doktora pa sam dobila docenticu... i zadovoljna sam.

----------


## kika83

*Dani82* drago mi je da si zadovoljna docenticom i želim ti puno sreće u 2mj a možda nas i prije iznenadiš trudnoćom  :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

A što se tiće onog navoda da se djeca rođena pomoću ICSI-a mogu roditi s određenim manama-nemoj se time zamarati! Ja sam jednom surfajući po googlu naletila na jedan rad docentice gdje je nešto pisalo o tome-nekakvi statistički podaci i sl. ali nisam pročitala kad sam vidjela o čemu se radi jer nisam htjela još i o tome razmišljat i punit si glavu! Kad sam krenula u postupke morali smo potpisat jedan upitnik tj.izjavu iz koje je bilo vidljivo da su komplikacije moguće ali je pisalo da nije ništa više nego u prirodnim trudnoćama i to mi je bilo dovoljno!

----------


## pak

*dani82* drago mi je da si uspijela dogovoriti postupak,a vezano za djecu rodjenu pomocu ICSI-a sa povecanim rizikom od malformacija pa iskreno jezim se na te izjave.Nemoj se zamarati time, uvijek postoje razne studije koje se kontriraju.Ne zaboravimo da priroda na kraju ima zadnju rijec i kod najobicnijih prirodnih trudnoca ishod moze biti razliciti.

----------


## dani82

Uopće se ne zamaram s tim malformacija, koliko sam shvatila radi se o nekom malom postotku, ali sam se svejedno začudila jer to nigdje nisam pročitala a pročešljala sam sve o ICSI-u.
Sretna sam što smo dobili termin relativno rano, sad još samo da nam svi nalazi budu dobri i da to i ostane veljača.

----------


## duba13

namoj se uopće zamarat sa malformacijama u trudnoći uz pomoć potpomognute oplodnje,mislim da je rizik isti kao i kod prirodne trudnoće,sve ovisi o genima,a uostalom ja znam dosta cura koje su dobile bebice ovim načinom i sva su rođena kao zdrave bebe  :Heart:

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* koliko folikula dobiješ u prirodnom ciklusu kad ideš na AIH?
Ajme Rijeka malo se pokrenut, očemo dobit koju trudnicu?  :Wink:  
*Duba13 i Gizmos* razveselite nas malo   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Joj Kika, teško da ću te ja razveseliti! Danas mi je 26 dc a mene trbuh rastura, grčevi, jedva da stojim na nogama a moram na poslu izdržat do 20:00 h. Dugo nisam imala tako jake bolove, a najgore od svega mi je što je cjelo jutro tako a nikako da procurim više pa da se našljokam tabletama! 
Što se tiće folikula mislim da sam imala po jednog dominantnog, osim u jednom ciklusu kad je spomenula da su dva veća (podjednako velika)!
Sve više počinjem vjerovati da stres odigrava glavnu ulogu u mom životu i najrađe bi se malo maknula od svega! A možda me samo pere PMS!

----------


## GIZMOS

Zaboravila sam reći: sve inseminacije su bile prirodne (bez klomifena...bez ičega tako da ti ja nisam neko mjerilo). Što ste se vi dogovorili? Klomifen ili?

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos*  želim ti da se iznenadiš i da na kraju ipak bude trudnoća i jedan mali   :Saint:  
Ja sam uvijek na klomifenima, neželi mi dati jaču stimulaciju zasada zbog godina a i pošto imam policistične jajnike mogla bi preburno reagirati na jaču stimulaciju

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* drži se, možda ipak nije pms i možda će ipak biti plusić. Koliko su ti inače dugi ciklusi i kad bi trebala vadit betu?

----------


## GIZMOS

inače mi dođe 28-30 dana, pa mi se čini rano, ali danas je nešto strašno!

----------


## dani82

Nadam se da je danas stanje bolje i da će sve biti dobro.  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo ja sam danas potaknuta boli koja ne popušta odlučila napraviti test na 27dc i naravno-negativan je kao što sam pretpostavljala. Junački sam to podnijela ovaj mjesec, onako-ni tužna ni sretna, više onako otupljena! Trenutno me više brine ova bol u području abdomena, ne izgleda više kao ona predmenstrualna bol pa sam već počela sumnjati da nije nešto drugo...možda jajnici, možda crijeva,možda maternica...ne znam. U utorak ću vjerojatno do doktora pa da vidimo koji se organ sada pobunio!
A bilo je ljepo pomišljat da je ipak nešto....pozitivno!

----------


## dani82

Žao mi je  :Love:  

Nadam se da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## kika83

Gizmos ja mislim da je prerano za test :/  Dok nema krvarenja sve je moguće  :Wink:   Drži se   :Kiss:

----------


## Miss July

Gizmos drži se! Ako i ne bude još uvijek te čeka  11. mj i Maribor...Nešto od toga će upaliti...Samo budi +!

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos   :Love:

----------


## dani82

Imam pitanjce... odakle mi dobivamo lijekove za postupak iz kbc-a ili od našeg ginekologa??

----------


## mmaslacak

od primarnog ginekologa

----------


## dani82

Hvala ... nisam to znala.   :Smile:

----------


## pak

*GIZMOS*  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Dobro jutro i hvala na podršci! Ja sam danas malo uranila, nekako se nisam prilagodila na promjnu sata! Dani 82, ja mora ovaj tjedan kod moje ginekologice pa ću se baš raspitati za ljekove, kliko se čekaju. Mislim da ih ona nabavlja jer mi je jednom prilikom nabacila kako nemam pravo na njih ukoliko se odlućim za MB! Ali trebale bismo si to provjeriti jer koliko sam ćula neki čekaju dan-dva, a neki i do mjesce dana...sve ovisi koliko ona ima novaca na svom računu (tako sam ja to skužila). 
Jesu vam šta spominjali za one potvrde od pravnika i psihologa u Rijeci?
Meni zadnji put nije trebalo ništa, ali vidim da se situacija mjenja iz dana u dan? I još jedno pitanje za cure koje su prošle laparoskopiju...da li se ona radi bilo koji dan ciklusa ili kao HSG 6-8 dana?

----------


## dani82

Gizmos mi smo bili prošli tjedan na dogovoru i moramo nabavit te potvrde od pravnika i psihologa    :Rolling Eyes:  

Ajde se baš malo raspitaj koliko se otprilike mora čekat na lijekove. Ja isto idem slijedeći tjedan kod ginekologa po uputnice pa ću i ja pitat.

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* laparoskopija ti se radi nakon menstruacije. Mislim da su ju meni radili 11 ili 12 dc ali nisam sigurna. Jesi dobila mengu? Nadam se da nisi i da još ima šanse   :Love:

----------


## big blue

Da i ja sam laparoskopiju radila 12 dan ciklusa iako je idealno raditi je odmah nakon menstruacije ali ti je teško tako naštimati pa je glavno da bude u prvoj polovini ciklusa. 

Što se tiče čekanja na lijekove to ovisi. Od trenutka kada soc. ginekologu odneseš papir od specijaliste za nabavku lijekova on bi trebao isporučiti lijekove u roku od 30 dana. No zbog njihovih troškova odnosno čekanja da im HZZO plati te lijekove neki ginekolozi znaju zavlačiti i rade liste čekanja.U svakom slučaju dobro je što prije zatražiti lijekove od soc. ginekologa pa bolje da ih dobiješ ranije nego kasnije (iako je, ponavljam, njihova Obaveza u roku 30 dana lijekove nabaviti i isporučiti)

----------


## GIZMOS

big blue, i ti si upisana u drugom mjesecu za prvi IVF? Kod kojeg si doktora? I ja imam prvi u 02/10 i duba13!

----------


## Ameli

ja sam trenutno na čekanju nalaza koagulograma ali sam isto zapisana u 2/10, pa cure biti će to prava najezda trudnica u 11. mjesecu u riječkom rodilištu. želim vam svima punooo sreće!
dani82 vrijeme čekanja na lijekove ovisi o tvom ginekologu a po zakonu nebi smjelo biti duže od 30 dana. ja sam svoje uvjek brzo dobivala 7-10 dana jedino sam imala problema kada se zakon tek počeo provoditi pa sam si čak polovicu lijekova kupila sama kako bi mogla u postupak.
pozdrav svim našim trudnicama, mamicama i trudilicama   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ameli, tko te uputio da napraviš koagulogram? Doktori sa KBC-a ili si to sama htjela?

----------


## Ameli

iza mene su već 4 neuspjela IVF-a u kojima je dolazilo do oplodnje js ali nikada do implantacije pa mi je dr. vlastelić rekao da napravim koagulogram i genetske faktore trombofilije.

----------


## GIZMOS

A to ćeš sve raditi u Rijeci? Ma ja stalno nešto istražujem, najrađe bi napravila sve moguće pretrage, da se barem proba spriječiti neštako je moguće. Ja sam imala jedan missed abortus u 8 tjednu i kad sam u ono vrijeme pitala da li je potrebno raditi kakve pretrage, rekli su mi da se u obradu ide tek nakon 2 spontanog! Naravno, sad se uz taj problem javio i problem "zatrudnjivanja"...Ma nisam pametna...sve to skupa...

----------


## Ameli

već sam to napravila početkom mjeseca na Sušaku u zavodu za transfuzologiju a oni šalju krv u zagreb. rekli su mi da se nalazi čekaju oko 30 dana, pa ja s nestrpljenjem čekam.

----------


## sbonetic

Da li netko zna kada se vadi beta u riječkoj bolnici koliko treba da nalaz bude gotov?

----------


## weather

Ameli   :Kiss:  

Svima veliki pozdrav   :Bye:  

Evo meni je Menopur stigao za 7 dana bez ikakvih problema.

Ima li kakvih naznaka da će zaposliti nekog novog umjesto dr. Vlastelića?

----------


## Kikica1

Nalaz bete ti bude isti dan iza 13 h na salteru.

----------


## dani82

> big blue, i ti si upisana u drugom mjesecu za prvi IVF? Kod kojeg si doktora? I ja imam prvi u 02/10 i duba13!


I ja imam prvi postupak u 2. 2010.   :Grin:

----------


## dani82

Cure jedno pitanjce za vas čiji mužići imaju loš nalaz spermiograma... naime moj mora kod endokrinologa i kod urologa i vadit neke hormonske nalaze, e sad me zanima da li kod endokrinologa mora nosit neke nalaze npr. ove hormanske ... a znam (ili mislim) da nalaze endokrinologa nosi urologu. Zanima me i da li je samo jedan odlazak spomenutim specijalistima dovoljan ili su vaši mužeki morali više puta odlazit??

----------


## pak

*dani 82* mm je prvo obavio urologa, on mu je dao da napravi jos neke briseve kasnije je radio i hormone i mi smo sve to nosili na VV ali su mu tamo ponovili hormone.Kako vas je uputio vas MPO dr.? Uzmi u obzir da se za sve treba narucivati i dosta se ceka.Kada se mm narucivao urologu htjeli su mu dati termin za nekih mjesec i po pa smo isli privatno i u jednom danu napravili komplet pregled dok bi u bolnici se morali vracati vise puta.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja samkod endokrinologa nosila hormone što sam imala, ali mi je doktorica dala da još neke izvadim na poliklinici. Čekala sam na termin točno 2 mjesec i još 1 mjesec nalaze!

----------


## kika83

Cure meni bila frka da nije nešto uredu s brisevima prije IVF-a jer imam taj žučkasti iscjedak još od laparo pa... ali svi brisevi su OK  :D   :D   :D   :D  Stavila sam dvije ture vaginaleta i nešto je manje žučkasto ali nije mi jasno šta bi drugo moglo biti. Hormoni su isto ok ali to nema veze s tim. 
Čekam 7.11 da procurim, zovem humanu i čekam odobrenje za klomifen i onda po bebača   :Grin:

----------


## dani82

*Pak i  Gizmos* što mi preporučate da mm ide to privatno obavit? *Pak* koliko ste platili sve to?

*Kika* super  :D za briseve, nadam se da ćete stvarno dobiti svoju bebicu!!!

----------


## sbonetic

može li mi koja pomoći od koliko do koliko se vadi beta na nuklearnoj u Riječkoj bolnici?

----------


## Amalka

....od 7-10...ja vadila u ponedeljak....sretno!...želim ti veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

hvala....strah me je!

----------


## Aurora*

> može li mi koja pomoći od koliko do koliko se vadi beta na nuklearnoj u Riječkoj bolnici?


Krv se na Nuklearnoj u Rijeci vadi od 7 do 10h. A rezultati bete su, kao sto je *Kikica1* rekla, gotovi isti dan i moguce ih je podici u obicajno vrijeme za nalaze od 13-14h ili od 16-17h na salteru.

----------


## sbonetic

hvala svima!

----------


## big blue

Vidim cure da ćemo u 2 mjesecu imati tulum u KBC Ri, dosta nas je koje smo na 1 IVF-u :Smile:  Super.
Ja sam kod docenice. Da li već znate stimulaciju koju ćete koristiti? Mene će docentica staviti na 2 ampule Menopura (sad ću sve do postupka biti na kontracepciji) i već sam svom soc.ginekologu odnijela taj papir a lijekove mi je rečeno da ću dobiti već krajem 11 ili početkom 12. mjeseca
Malo me strah tih inekcija ali ako su sve cure uspijele...valjda ćemo i mi.
pozdrav svima

----------


## dani82

*Big blue* i ja sam kod docentice, izgleda da ćemo se viđat u čekaonici.

Ja još ne znam koja će biti moja terapija, moram još donijet neke moje i neke nalaze mm-a, rekla je samo da nećemo ić na stimulitani već blago stimulirani ICSI.

----------


## kika83

*Dani82* za kakvu stimulaciju ste se dogovorili?

----------


## dani82

> *Dani82* za kakvu stimulaciju ste se dogovorili?


Kika ne znam točno, rekla je samo da pošto je sa mnom (koliko znamo) sve u redu da ne bi odmah krenula s stimuliranim postupcima već sa blago stimuliranim, jer itako ne smiju oplodit više od 3 jajne stanice. 
A što to točno znači blagostimulirani stvarno ne znam  :?

----------


## dani82

*Kika83*  kod kojeg si ti doktora, vidim da tm isto ima oligo, zašto vi idete u IVF postupak a ne u ICSI??

----------


## GIZMOS

Dani82, najbolje je da to napravite preko socijalnog ako vam se ne žuri, barem nečeš sve morat platiti ako predlože kakvu daljnu obradu. Da se radi samo o jednom razgovoru ili konzultacijama onda bi se isplatilo iči privatno da se izbjegnu sve torture  i dugo čekanje...
Ja sam isto kod docentice, ali iskreno nismo pričali o stimulaciji. Ona mi je rekla da se upišem za drugi mjesec i tako sam napravila. Obzirom da sam u 4 mjesecu naručena u Mb i da bi već trebala startat sa njihovim protokolom probat ću nešto iskemijati da mi taj prvi IVF bude u prirodnom ciklusu bez klomifena i ičega, nadam se da će upaliti!
Inače, ja sam jučer imala neki lagani iscjedak koji me cjeli dan zbunjivao (nikako da krene konkretno) ali sam tek danas dobila i sutra šaljem uputnicu za konzultacije ili tako nešto da se dogovorimo oko laparo, pa da i to skinem s repertoara.
malo sam se raspisala...cure jedva čekam 02 mjesec i kolektivni napad na visoke bete...možda se i upoznamo tamo!

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika, super za briseve....i ja ih uskoro ponavljam i nadam se da neće biti iznenađenja! Posljednje što sam radia u 5 mjesecu su bili sterilni!

----------


## kika83

> *Kika83*  kod kojeg si ti doktora, vidim da tm isto ima oligo, zašto vi idete u IVF postupak a ne u ICSI??


Ja sam kod Vlašića. Neznam, rekao je IVF jer mu plivači nisu tako loši za IVF postupak. Inače on ima oligozoospermiu,  nešto manji broj i slabu pokretljivost. Drugo sve ok :/

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* da nakon laparo bude bingo   :Wink:

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos*, nadam se da ti Maribor neće ni trebat   :Wink:  A što se tiče upoznavanja to bi bilo lijepo, isto kao i najezda plusića!!!
Čula sam da se kod privatnika sve to riješi u jedan dan, za sad ga mislim naručit preko socijalnog samo da vidim kad će dobit termine, a da barem endokrinologa obavimo privatno. Želim u postupak ući u veljači, ne mogu više čekat, a navodno od naručivanja do rezultata nalaza prođe i do 3 mjeseca, to mi je malo puno previše, pogotovo ako poslije kod urologa mora ić kod urologa.
*
Kika83*, tako je i s mojim mužem, ali docentica je rekla da su s ICSI-em  najveće šanse, a i čitala sam o tome već.
Mislim sigurna sam da dr. Vlašić znao o čemu priča, ali meni je nekako drago da mi idemo na ICSI.

----------


## kika83

Kika83, tako je i s mojim mužem, ali docentica je rekla da su s ICSI-em najveće šanse, a i čitala sam o tome već.
Mislim sigurna sam da dr. Vlašić znao o čemu priča, ali meni je nekako drago da mi idemo na ICSI.

Ja se neču njemu mješati u posao. Kako on kaže  :Grin:  
Samo šta tvoj ima oligoastenozospermiu a moj oligozoospermiu i nikako nije ista dijagnoza. Možda zato :/  Stvarno neznam. I IVF i ICSI daju skoro jednake šanse za trudnoću tako da mi je svejedno. Samo da više nije AIH

----------


## kika83

> Kika83, tako je i s mojim mužem, ali docentica je rekla da su s ICSI-em najveće šanse, a i čitala sam o tome već.
> Mislim sigurna sam da dr. Vlašić znao o čemu priča, ali meni je nekako drago da mi idemo na ICSI.
> 
> Ja se neču njemu mješati u posao. Kako on kaže  
> Samo šta tvoj ima oligoastenozospermiu a moj oligozoospermiu i nikako nije ista dijagnoza. Možda zato :/  Stvarno neznam. I IVF i ICSI daju skoro jednake šanse za trudnoću tako da mi je svejedno. Samo da više nije AIH


A možda i zbog godina. Tvoj je 77g a moj 82. Nije velika razlika ali je. Neopterečujem se,samo da više idem u postupak  :Grin:

----------


## dani82

Kika83 imaš pravi, tek sad kužim  :Embarassed:   da nemaju istu dijagnozu, tm ima puno bolju dijagnozu, ne znam koliko su točno godine bitne (iako je po meni i u godinama velika razlika) ali dijagnoza sigurno je.

Ja se iskreno nadam da će vam ovaj IVf donijet vaše zlato   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Cure mislim da vam to nema previše veze, i MM je dijagnoza oligoasthenospermia, ali sve na kraju ovisi o broju, jer ima nekoliko stupnjeva iste dijagnoze. Nama je zato forsirala inseminacije jer je rekla da je spermiogram malo lošiji ali da je za inseminaciju još uvijek super. Ako je jako mali broj spermija onda se odlučuju na ICSI,inače na IVF. Ali možda je odlučeno tako i zbog novog zakona, jer su ICSI-em ipak veće šanse da će doći do oplodnje.

----------


## kika83

> Cure mislim da vam to nema previše veze, i MM je dijagnoza oligoasthenospermia, ali sve na kraju ovisi o broju, jer ima nekoliko stupnjeva iste dijagnoze. Nama je zato forsirala inseminacije jer je rekla da je spermiogram malo lošiji ali da je za inseminaciju još uvijek super. Ako je jako mali broj spermija onda se odlučuju na ICSI,inače na IVF. Ali možda je odlučeno tako i zbog novog zakona, jer su ICSI-em ipak veće šanse da će doći do oplodnje.


Meni je baš čudno, zašto odmah forsiraju s ICSI. Jer koliko čujem prvo se ide sa inseminacijama ako su spremići ok i sa gorim dijagnozama.
Kod nas jesu spermići malo spori i nešto manji br ali ja imam svoju dijagnozu (policistični jajnici, začepljen jajovod) i zato je rekao nema smisla s AIH više, zbog mene a ne njega.

----------


## kika83

Ja se iskreno nadam da će vam ovaj IVf donijet vaše zlato Kiss
_________________

Hvala ti  :Kiss:   Naravno isto i ja vama želim, čak i prije 2mj 2010   :Grin:   :Love:  I svim ostalim curama :D

----------


## dani82

> Ja se iskreno nadam da će vam ovaj IVf donijet vaše zlato Kiss
> _________________
> 
> Hvala ti   Naravno isto i ja vama želim, čak i prije 2mj 2010    I svim ostalim curama :D


To bi bilo fantastično, ali čisto sumnjam jer ako 3 godine s ciljanim odnosima nije upalilo, neće ni sad kad se sexamo kada nam se prohtije....  
 :Grin:  

...ali sad je barem sex spontaniji

Al se zato nadam da će veljača biti naš mjesec, to je ipak mjesec ljubavi i mora se nešto lijepo dogodit   :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

To bi bilo fantastično, ali čisto sumnjam jer ako 3 godine s ciljanim odnosima nije upalilo, neće ni sad kad se sexamo kada nam se prohtije....

----------


## GIZMOS

ops, htjela sam probat nešto citirati ali mi baš ne ide...Kao da sam se jučer učlanila u forum!  :Laughing:

----------


## GIZMOS

*JA 80. (ciste, povišen prolaktin)
MM 80. (oligoasthenozoospermia)
2006. missed abortus
2009. AIHx5 KBC Rijeka*

----------


## GIZMOS

Sorry na ovim greškama, mislim da ću ipak odustati!

----------


## coolerica

nije ni čudo da griješiš kad se dižeš prije onih što voze Novi List   :Laughing:   :Kiss:  
sretno cure, vidim da u drugom mjesecu neće biti mjesta za parking oko KBC-a  :D

----------


## GIZMOS

A ja ti tako uvijek, ne mogu spavati ko normalni ljudi nego se budim u 5-6 sati i onda čekam da što prije dođe dan da se i ostali počmu buditi. budilica mi je nepoznat pojam  :Laughing:

----------


## GIZMOS

Cure,kakva su vam iskustva s naručivanjem u KBC Rijeka? Ja sam već na rubu živaca. Prošli mjesec sam slala mail i nikada ga "navodno" nisu dobili, pa je uslijedilo nekoliko poziva i još nekoliko mailova i u konačnici faks. Nakon nekih 5 dana sam konačno dobila odgovor. Ovaj mjesec ista priča, ali sam sada poslala faks u petak u 08:00 i danas zovem i oni kažu da ga nisu dobili i da se možda zagubio putem. Da li se i vaše naruđbe zagubljuju ili samo ja imam takvih problema? Sada moram ponovo slati i odlučila sam poslati i mail i faks. Već sam neke obveze odgodila jer sam si mislila da bi me baš danas mogli zvati u rijeku i sad ništa...u srijedu moram kod zubara, danas moram potvrditi i opet imam vezane ruke, a još u sve treba uklopiti i posao i sa danas na sutra reči šefu da moraš u bolnicu...

----------


## Ameli

GIZMOS ja sam isto imala malih problema kod naručivanja. ja sam im isto poslala mail i kad nakon 8 dana nisam dobila odgovor sam ih nazvala i onda su mi rekli da se više ne naručujem mailom jer da nije pouzdan i bili su me naručili za nekih par dana. rekli su mi da od sada za narudžbu šaljem samo uputnicu i mislim da im je broj faxa: 051 658 257. sretno!

----------


## kika83

Ja do sada nisam imala problema i uvijek sam slala mailom iako mi je Mira zadnji put rekla da je njima zgodnije fax-om a meni nikako nije praktično, pa ja se pravim luda i šaljem mailom  :Laughing:   I svaki put u onu napomenu napišem odjel humane i kako mi je rečeno da se naručim(tj za koji dan ili šta več). Ali nikad neznaš kad če zaštekat kod mene :/

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo naručena za sutra,srečom pa mi šef jako susretljiv pa razumije bez puno pitanja, ali meni dođe ful neugodno kad ga ovako zovem od danas za sutra jer onda mora mjenjat raspored i tražit zamjenu! Sada me baš zanima što će mi rače i kada će me naručit za lapar, da li ovaj ili tek idući mjesec. Jeste trebale kakve pripreme napraviti prije bolnice...krvnu sliku ili nešto slično, ili se to radi u bolnici? Moja ginekologica mi je nešto nataknula da to nije baš samo tako, ali nisam je pitala na šta je mislila...

----------


## kika83

> Evo naručena za sutra,srečom pa mi šef jako susretljiv pa razumije bez puno pitanja, ali meni dođe ful neugodno kad ga ovako zovem od danas za sutra jer onda mora mjenjat raspored i tražit zamjenu! Sada me baš zanima što će mi rače i kada će me naručit za lapar, da li ovaj ili tek idući mjesec. Jeste trebale kakve pripreme napraviti prije bolnice...krvnu sliku ili nešto slično, ili se to radi u bolnici? Moja ginekologica mi je nešto nataknula da to nije baš samo tako, ali nisam je pitala na šta je mislila...


Ja sam u Pulskoj bolnici bila kod anesteziologa, interniste i trebala mi je kompletna krvna slika. Ali sam anesteziologa obavila i u Riječkoj bolnici prije operacije. Sretno sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos, ja sam narucena za laparo u 12. mj. Treba vadit krv, urin, pregled kod interniste, svi nalazi se naprave oko 15 dana prije operacije. Zna li neko vise info , koliko dana se ostaje, itd?

----------


## kika83

> Gizmos, ja sam narucena za laparo u 12. mj. Treba vadit krv, urin, pregled kod interniste, svi nalazi se naprave oko 15 dana prije operacije. Zna li neko vise info , koliko dana se ostaje, itd?


Ja sam operirana u 5mj i bila sam 6 dana unutra. Neznam šta te još zanima.

----------


## Ambra

Hvala  :Love:  . Zanima me ako te operiraju isti dan kada si narucena ili slijedeci dan? Bolovi? Koliko ti je trebalo da se oporavis? To bi bilo sve, nadam se da nisam naporna   :Embarassed:

----------


## kika83

> Hvala  . Zanima me ako te operiraju isti dan kada si narucena ili slijedeci dan? Bolovi? Koliko ti je trebalo da se oporavis? To bi bilo sve, nadam se da nisam naporna


Ne, prvi dan te samo zaprime i onda moraš na pregled, anesteziologa obavit i tek onda op. Ja sam nakon 2dana operirana. Bolovi? Pa mene nije ništa strašno bolilo( inače sam jako osjetljiva i čim me malo boli meni je to jaka bol ), nešto malo rana na intezivnoj ali daju ti oni u infuziju protiv bolova pa je izdržljivo i kad sam došla na odjel malo ramena od plinova ali isto tražiš nešto za bolove i bez beda dobiješ. Sestre su prva liga. A oporavak je jako kratak,nakon tjedan dana sam bila ko nova  :Grin:  
Naravno da nisi naporna, šta god te zanima pitaj. Relativno sam friška po tom pitanju   :Smile:   I uopće nije strašno  :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hej, evo i mene iz Rijeke s novim informacijama. Ciste su i dalje na mjestu (a tako sam se nadala da su nestale nekim čudom) i naručena sam također u 12 mjesecu za laparoskopiju. Rekla mi je sestra na odjelu da računam ostanak u bolnici (+-) 5 dana. Jedini problem je što će mi vjrojatno odgoditi IVF u 2 mjesecu jer je docentica rekla da treba prije postupka proći 2-3 krvarenja. Ambra, kad su tebe upisali za bolnicu? Ja moram doći 08.12.09. Rekla je da već upisuju za prvi mjesec, ali sam je zamolila ako može ranije pa je našla jedan slobodan termin-netko je odustao. Dobila sam cjelu listu nalaza što trebam napraviti i među njima piše i *kolposkopija*. Kika 83 jesi i ti to morala raditi? Sad me jedino brine kako sve te nalaze napraviti a da ne budu stariji od 15 dana kad te jedinica za centralno naručivanje naručuje kad im pukne a najčešće za 2 mjeseca :?

----------


## big blue

Pozdrav Gizmos,

isto to sam i ja pomislila kada sam dobila cijelu listu nalaza koje moram napraviti ali se sve stigne. Prvo podigni sve uputnice kod svoje socijalne ginekologice, onda najranije 15 dana prije tvog termina odlaska u bolnicu odi vaditi kompletnu krvnu sliku i urin(ja sam sve radila na poliklinici u Rijeci na jednom mjestu a neke cure su jedan dio krve slike radile kod svojih doktora opće prake a krvnu grupu i koagulogram na poliklinici). Sterilni urin se u posebnoj posudici nosi na Zavod za javno zdravstvo. Za to se ništa nisam trebala naručiti. Jedino za što sam se morala naručiti na centralnom naručivanju je anesteziolog i EKG(odnosno internista) ali se to napomene da je za operaciju koja je tog i tog dana te oni paze da to dvoje (EKG i anesteziolog) budu istog dana dan dva prije operacije.
Kolposkopiju nisam morala raditi.
Od kada te zaprime u bolnicu najčešće si "na programu" tek 3 dan. Prvi dan te samo pregledaju, drugi dan pripremaju (anesteziolog, čišćenje, brijanje) a 3 dan na operaciju. 4 dan si u sobi a 5 dan kući. (to je najčešći scenarij prema mojim i iskustvima mojih kolegica).
Nista strašno, ne boli previše. Mene je najviše smetao plin koji ostaje do nekih tjedan dana u tijelu pa mogu boljeti leđa ili malo stiskasti u prsima ali sve to brzo prođe a kod nekih ne stvara gotovo nikakve smetnje jer sve je to individualno.
Puno sreće i da sve prođe što prije i bezbolno.

----------


## kika83

> Hej, evo i mene iz Rijeke s novim informacijama. Ciste su i dalje na mjestu (a tako sam se nadala da su nestale nekim čudom) i naručena sam također u 12 mjesecu za laparoskopiju. Rekla mi je sestra na odjelu da računam ostanak u bolnici (+-) 5 dana. Jedini problem je što će mi vjrojatno odgoditi IVF u 2 mjesecu jer je docentica rekla da treba prije postupka proći 2-3 krvarenja. Ambra, kad su tebe upisali za bolnicu? Ja moram doći 08.12.09. Rekla je da već upisuju za prvi mjesec, ali sam je zamolila ako može ranije pa je našla jedan slobodan termin-netko je odustao. Dobila sam cjelu listu nalaza što trebam napraviti i među njima piše i *kolposkopija*. Kika 83 jesi i ti to morala raditi? Sad me jedino brine kako sve te nalaze napraviti a da ne budu stariji od 15 dana kad te jedinica za centralno naručivanje naručuje kad im pukne a najčešće za 2 mjeseca :?


Nisam morala radit kolposkopiju. Nije mi jasno zašto. :?  Dali češ nalaze obavit u Pulskoj ili Riječkoj bolnici? Vidim da si iz Istre pa neznam di češ to radit. Ako češ u Riječkoj onda če ti druge cure objasnit sve. Uspjet češ sve riješit, meni je rekla da mogu biti i mj dana stari nalazi. Jer sam bila upisana za jedan datum i nisam dobila mengu na vrijeme i odgodila mi je termin. Kad sam primljena u bolnicu nalazi su več skoro mj dana bili stari i rekla je nema  problema   :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

kika i ja ću te pretrage napravit u puli jer mi je bliže i praktičnije i neću se gubit po bolnicama, a u ZZJZ ionako moram ići zbog još nekih pretraga. A jeste radile briseve prije laparo? Ja sam ih radila u 5 mjesecu i sve je bilo sterilno, ali je MM nađena klamidija i ureaplasma pa je on tražio uputnicu da ih ponovi a ja ne znam da li ću se uspit nažicat jer ova moja je jakooooo škrta kad treba dati uputnicu

----------


## big blue

Nisam morala raditi nikakve briseve, u bolnici su mi samo napravili papa (ne znam da li još što, ali nisu mi rekli).

----------


## Ambra

kika83 hvala   :Love:  Gizmos, ja sam narucena 01.12.

----------


## Ambra

Sada nesto drugu... Nonstop citam odbrojavanje a ni jedna rijecka trudnoca, to me bas zivcira! Trebale bi malo popravit rating   :Laughing:

----------


## kika83

*Ambra* imaš pravo, Riječke trudilice nikako da se pomaknu  :Sad:  
Ajmooooooooo cure očemo trudnice :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Ima koja da čeka betu? Ja čekam da procurim i da dobim odobrenje za klomifen i krečemooooooo  :Grin:

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo mene po običaju rano ranim, ne mogu spavat pa brže bolje na rodu dok se muž ne probudi. Ni ja nisam već dugo čula za riječku trudnicu, ali mislim da nas je na forumu jako malo aktivnih pa nismo baš reprezentativni uzorak. Ali ne može se ne primjetiti da se u čekaoni često sreču poznata lica i to me rastužuje. Samo sam jednu stariju gospođu srela sa trbuhom a bile smo prije par mjeseci skupa u čekaoni, ja na inseminaciji a ona na punkciji. Znači ipak nije sve tako crno! A primjetila sam da su i embriologice dosta mlade pa ne znam da li to utječe na konačne rezultate i na uspješnost...možda i njima fali još iskustva (nadam se da ne, da znaju dobro što rade).

----------


## dani82

Draga *Gizmos* nadam se da si u krivu što se tiče embriologica u kbc, bolje da razmišljamo s pozitivnije strane. Jednostavno možda još nije bilo vrijeme za Riječke trudnice i to vrijeme tek dolazi   :Smile:  

*Gizmos* i *Ambra* držim vam fige za laparoskopiju!!   :Kiss:  

Imam jedno pitanje. Moram vadit hormone 3 dc,  a danas sam ko za inat dobila stvari 2 dana ranije i 3dc mi ispada u subotu kada ne vade krv. A ponedjeljak mi ispada 5dc ... što da radim?? Da li je neka od vas vadila hormone tako kasno?

----------


## tigrical

dani82, meni je moja primarna gin. rekla da se hormoni vade od 3 do 5 dc, pa ako mi uleti vikend da nije nikakav problem, dakle, već sam vadila 5 dana

----------


## kika83

*Dani82*  moraju ti vadit krv u subotu ili nedjelju. Ja sam prošli mj baš u subotu bila vadit i sve bez problema jer meni je bilo rečeno baš 3dc. Raspitaj se malo u Rijeci. 
Ti si dobila a ja nikako da dobijem  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## GIZMOS

Isto pitanje je mene mučilo ovaj mjesec pa sam na kraju odgodila sve i odlučila da ću hormone vaditi idući mjesec! Ali u principu se vade od 3-5 dana

----------


## Ameli

meni je dr.V. isto rekao da se hormoni vade 3-5 dc i da uopče nije važno koji od tih dana bude vađenje jer na nalazu piše koji dan ciklusa su vađeni i gledaju se ref. vrijednosti za taj dan. zato slobodno vadi u ponedeljak 5 dc.

----------


## kika83

Cure imam jedno pitanje, malo sam zabrinuta. U nedjelju sam popila zadnju tabletu dabrostona i inače nakon 5 dana dobijem. Po tome pada mi petak, subota. Mene muči šta sam u pon nakon odnosa imala dosta krvi( kao da sam izgubila nevinost  :Laughing:  . I već 3 dana imam smeđi iscjedak. Brinem se da to možda nije menga ali jako oskudna jer mi se jednom to desilo :?

----------


## dani82

*kika83* ne znam di si ti vadila krv, ja ću krv vaditi u Krku i tu vjeruj mi nema šanse da ti vade krv za vikend jer zapravo vikendom ni ne rade.
Što se tiče menstruacije ne znam što da ti kažem, ti najbolje poznaješ svoje tijelo, možda ti i jesu stvari ali su takve zbog dabrostona  :? 

*Ameli* ja sam kod docentice, meni je ona na nalazu napisala da vadim 3dc, ali ja sam isto mislila da odem 5dc i gotovo... valjda nije bed   :Grin:

----------


## kika83

kika83 ne znam di si ti vadila krv, ja ću krv vaditi u Krku i tu vjeruj mi nema šanse da ti vade krv za vikend jer zapravo vikendom ni ne rade.
Što se tiče menstruacije ne znam što da ti kažem, ti najbolje poznaješ svoje tijelo, možda ti i jesu stvari ali su takve zbog dabrostona Confused

Ja sam vadila u Puli. Onda ako nemožeš, vadi 5dc. Biti če ok  :Smile:  Znam da se inače vadi od 3-5dc ali meni je zadnji put rečeno baš 3dc a zašto nemam pojma.
Joj neznam za tu mengu ništa više. Inače nakon dabrića mi bude taj smeđi iscjedak dan, dva, nekad samo dođe krvarenje. Mene najviše brine šta sam krvarila za vrijeme odnosa, zato sam zabrinuta da to možda nije bio početak menge :? 
Nadam se da nije i da ču dobit jer ako ne još jedan postupak se odgađa i več mi je dosta odgađanja tih postupaka  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika, jesi dobila? Ne znam šta ti reči, nadam se da si se rješila nedoumice i da će pravi menziz tek doći, a ako ti potraje nazovi doktora i vidi s njim, možda te stavi u prirodan ciklus ako kasniš s klomifenima! To valjda tako mora biti, kada iščekuemo nešto važno uvijek se nešto poremeti, zbuni nas...a joj...

----------


## dani82

*Kika83* nadam se da si ih dobila stvari!!

 :Love:

----------


## kika83

Cure ništa i dalje  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nemogu vjerovat da mi se to događa, sigurno je ono bila menga jer danas više nema ništa, čista sam  :Sad:  
Ako nedobijem do pon idem kod ginićke vidjet šta se događa, ma sigurno je opet cista u pitanju. Toliko sam čekala taj 11mj i opet se odgađa, po neznam koji put više, jednostavno više nemogu ovako. Ludim i nemam snage više.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dani82

Draga* Kika83* tako mi je žao   :Love:  
Mogu zamislit kako se osjećaš, nema ti druge nego da čekaš ponedjeljak i da vidiš s ginekologicom.
Tko zna što se je dogodilo, ja se iskreno nadam da ćeš još dobit stvari.   :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ne znam da li ima veze sa zdravim razumom, ali primjetila sam kod sebe da što više informacija znam da se više brinem i da mi se više ružnih stvari dešava. Samo kad se sjetim nalaza mojih hormona u trenutku kad sam krenula na prvi razgovor sa MPO lječnikom i kad sam mislila da neće bit nekih problema i da ću za koji mjesec i ja imat bebu...I sve je bilo dobro, savršeno...Kako sam ulazila u cjelu tu priču i kako sam se sve više i više informirala o stanjima i problemima neplodnosti, hormoni su počeli divljati, ciste rasti, u posljednje vrijeme mi se čini kao da me i neka bakterija pogodila...Ja sam jednostavno počela vjerovati da naša psiha radi puno protiv nas samih i da bi se stvarno trebalo smiriti, opustiti, posvetiti drugim stvarima koje nas vesele...
Kika83, možda ovo šta pišem nema nekog smisla, ali pišem iz nekog svog gledišta i svog iskustva. Znam koliko silno čekaš ovaj postupak ali pokušaj se sabrati, skupiti snagu i krenuti dalje...svima nama bude teško i svi se pitamo zašto baš mi nosimo taj križ, ali vjerujem da čemo i mi jedan dan biti nagrađeni, a do tog dana trebamo i živjeti, a ne samo čekati početak i kraj ciklusa i tako u krug. Drži se, a ja ti držim fige da sve bude ok i da nema novih cisti in novih iznenađenja!

----------


## dani82

Gizmos potpuno se slažem s tobom... zapravo ono što nam pobrka sve je stres, iako ga možda nismo ni svjesne. Ja samu sebe uvjeravam da sam ful pozitivna vezano za svoj postupak. I zaprava i jesam, sretna sam sa svakim i najmanjim korakom kojeg napravimo, bilo da dobijemo neku potvrdu (npr. o pravnom savjetovanju) ili da obavimo neku pretragu koja nam je potrebna za postupak. 
Ali s druge strane sve mi to stvara i neki pritisak recimo hoćemo li uspjet napravit sve pretrage na vrijeme? Zašto mm još nije dobio termin za endokrinologa, gdje prije mora ić urologu ili endokrinologu? Kako da uskladim posao i pretrage... sve to stvara stres.
Ja sam čak dobila i genitalni herpes  :shock: ...a da nisam znala ni da ga imam i to sve od stresa, a čak sam i prestala pušit i trudim se papati zdravije i više. Neki dan me je toliko probadalo u području janika da sam zabrijala da imam upalu jajnika, ginekolog mi je napravio kompletan ultrazvučni pregled i ispostavilo se da nije upala jajnika, radila sam i nalaz krvi (na ne znam što) i urinokulturu i sad čekam nalaze. Ali drugi dan me više ništa nije bolilo  :? 
Nekako sam zaključila da je i to bio  pod utjecajem stresa.

Trebale bi se stvarno opustit, ali nekako mi se čini da je to nemoguće... uvijek nas nešto iznenadi i moramo se jednostavno naučit nosit sa stresom najbolje što možemo i znamo, uživati u malim stvarima koje nas usrećuju i vraćaju nam osmjeh na lice.

----------


## dani82

Zna li netko što je s dubom?? Zar nije ona trebala vadit betu 6.11.??

----------


## kika83

Sve je istina šta ste napisala ali ja jednostavno nemogu, nemogu nemislit na to. Primječujem da sam sve više ogorčena,ljuta, nesretna... na sebe i cijeli svijet. Same trudnice, mame oko mene i jednostavno nemogu više se s ovim nositi. Nemogu se veselit sitnicama jer samo želim obitelj, djecu, normalan život i sve mi se okreće oko toga. Drugo kao da mi nije važno. Jer svi prijatelji imaju djecu i opet se sve vrti oko toga  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Željela bi to promjenit ali jednostavno me ništa ne usrećuje, sve gledam crno jer osječam da če se negativno desit i tako i bude.
Kao da sam ušla u neki začarani kruh i nikako izaći iz njega i tako već 2 i pol godine. I još pitanja: pa kad čete vi? več ste 2 i pol godine u braku? šta čekate? Nemogu to više slušati.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika83

Usrećuju me i uveseljavaju samo djeca, dječije stvari. Mm več ludi samnom, samo o tome pričam, više me niti nekuži kad mu nešto objašnjavam, sve se svodi na isto. Samo o tome bi pričala. 
Koliko je dobar ovaj net toliko je i loš.
Neznam kako bi to promjenila i još me više ubija  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dani82

Kika83 sva sreća da imamo ovaj net i ove forume, i sama si rekla da te  ni muž "ne može više slušat", a kamoli drugi ljudi koji to ne shvaćaju što je i normalno jer ne znaju kroz što prolazimo. Nitko ne može u potpunosti shvatit onog drugog dok i sam ne proživi to isto. 
Ja ovaj forum doživljavam kao neki ispušni ventil, a da ne kažem koliko sam puta baš tu dobila riječi utjehe ili odgovore na koje mi nitko drugi nije mogao dati odgovor osim ovih hrabrih žena koje su već prošle kroz ono što u što ja tek krećem.

Znam da ti je sada teško, zaredalo se par nepovoljnih situacija i svi su ti planovi pobrkani, ali uvijek postoji svijetlo na kraju tunela i sunce poslije kiše. Znam da se pitaš zašto baš mi i da ne želiš bebu nakon 10 neuspjelih postupaka i 5 potrošenih godina nego sad, baš sad... ali tako je to kod nas moramo se naoružat strpljenjem i imati nadu da ćemo ipak naše zlato dobiti što prije. 
Ako 83 u tvom nicku predstavlja godinu rođenja onda ću ti reći da si još mlada, da ćeš biti mlada mama i ako propustiš ovaj postupak. Znam da ti se dvije i pol godine čine kao vječnost, znam to jer mi pokušavamo tri.
A što se tiče ljudi koji te gnjave kad ćete nemoj se nervirati, neka misle da ti za sada odgovara da nemate djece... a ljudima do koje ti je stvarno stalo reci da imate malih poteškoća... barem sam ja to tako napravila i sada mi je puno lakše.

----------


## kika83

Da, 83 godište sam i znam da sam mlada ali pitam se šta mi to vrijedi kad ja imam svojih ginekoloških problema i sad još i mm i puno teže nam je ostvarit trudnoću. Nažalost ovo je samo jedan od odgođenih postupaka, nije prvi a znam niti zadnji. Bilo ih je jako puno zato tako regiram  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Naravno da nije niti propast svijeta ali boli ko sam vrag šta se uvijek nešto mora spriječit a nikako da shvatim šta, zašto??
A drugima več 2 i po godine govorimo da smo mladi i imamo vremena za djecu. Ha ha pa nisu toliko glupi da nekuže da se nešto događa.

----------


## GIZMOS

_




 kika83 prvotno napisa
					
				
  Primječujem da sam sve više ogorčena,ljuta, nesretna... na sebe i cijeli svijet. Same trudnice, mame oko mene i jednostavno nemogu više se s ovim nositi. Nemogu se veselit sitnicama jer samo želim obitelj, djecu, normalan život i sve mi se okreće oko toga. Drugo kao da mi nije važno. Jer svi prijatelji imaju djecu i opet se sve vrti oko toga    


_

Dok čitam tvoje riječi u svemu pronalazim sebe i u potpunosti te razumijem. Što se tiće prijatelja-i moje prijateljice, sve osim jedne, imaju djecu i često mi je teško u njihovu društvu jer se sve teme okreću oko tih malih preslatkih stvorenja (ko je prohodao, kome je narastao prvi zubić...). U takvim trenucima se osječam grozno, jer imam osječaj da su korak ispred mene i da ih nikad neću stići, a osim toga osječam se neshvaćeno, jer one i ne mogu znati. Ne krivim ih, ali odlučila sam napravit nešto za sebe i otad dogovaram kave pojedinačno-jedna na jednu i tada postajemo ravnopravne, tada osječam da me čuju. I tada sam ja ona stara ja, osječam radost življenja štitim sebe od suvišne patnje, a ne gubim prijateljstva. Na rođendane ne idem. Probala sam ali sutradan sam isplakala oceane i ne želim si nešto takvo više  jer znam da mi šteti i da me pretvara u ono što ne želim biti. Neki viši cilj zasad ni ja nisam pronašla (uvijek će mi primarna stvar biti da postanem majka), ali trudim se svaki dan otići korak dalje kako bi izašla iz tog ropstva kojeg sam sama stvorila.

----------


## dani82

> A drugima več 2 i po godine govorimo da smo mladi i imamo vremena za djecu. Ha ha pa nisu toliko glupi da nekuže da se nešto događa.


Znaš šta meni se neki put činio da neki stvarno jesu (bar u mojoj okolini) jer stalno postavljaju isto pitanje na koji dobivaju isti odgovor ... ali ne odustaju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GIZMOS

i da, MM sigurno misli da sam postala ovisna o ovom forumu, ali meni stvarno pomaže i ne znam gdje bi sada bila da sam sve emocije, strahove, suze i svašta još nešto zadržala za sebe...Hvala!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

Dani, to su ti uglavnom oni koji pitaju reda radi, samo da pitaju, i ja poznam dosta takvih, ali mogu priznat da me nekad iznenade čak i ljudi koji su mi bliski, od kojih ne bi očekivala...

----------


## pak

*kika83* znatizeljnim ljudima  sam na takva pitanja u tvojim godina odgovarala sa nikud mi se ne zuri do 30-te imam fore, onda su me smatrali razmazenom kao necu ja obaveze ali su barem zasutili.Nedaj se uznemiravata odkantaj ih bez pardona,ovo je i onako tesko i ne treba rasipati energiju na nepotrebne  gluposti.
Sretno

----------


## kika83

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   Primječujem da sam sve više ogorčena,ljuta, nesretna... na sebe i cijeli svijet. Same trudnice, mame oko mene i jednostavno nemogu više se s ovim nositi. Nemogu se veselit sitnicama jer samo želim obitelj, djecu, normalan život i sve mi se okreće oko toga. Drugo kao da mi nije važno. Jer svi prijatelji imaju djecu i opet se sve vrti oko toga    
> ...


Vidiš ja više neizlazim s prijateljicama jer su sve majke i to šta kažeš sve se svodi na pričanje o njihovoj djeci i jednostavno to nemogu više slušati. Imamo smo jedan par prijatelja koji nisu imali djecu i bilo nam je super s njima, nije bilo priče o djeci več o svemu i svačemu. Nisu još htjeli klince zbog posla, financija... dok jedan dan nam nisu rekli da je trudna. Cijeli svijet mi se srušio. Dugo nisam mogla prihvatit njenu trudnoću. I dan danas mi je teško gledati ju sa trbuhom( u 2mj ima za rodit) ali radujem se jako jer čemo ja i mm biti krsni kumovi njihovom sinčiću. Jedva čekam ali boli me, sretna sam zbog njih ali i dalje me boli.
Oni su iz prve uspjeli a mi.... i dalje se trudimo i trudimo ali ništa  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## GIZMOS

Nadam se da je i kod tebe to samo jedna prolazna faza i da se nečeš u potpunosti otuđit od prijatelja jer to ne bi bilo fer prema njima ali ni prema tebi. Pokušaj to sagledat sa strane da ćeš i ti kad-tad biti majka i da češ ih tada trebat da te savjetuju, pomažu i da pričate o svim tim temama o kojima je sada teško pričati. Ja sam prošla fazu otuđenja i fazu buđenja u kojoj sam shvatila da moje povlačenje ne vodi prema dobrom i da bi mi se na kraju moglo desiti da ostanem i bez prijatelja i djeteta, a ni bez jednog ni drugog ne bi znala - htjela živjeti.

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav cure...evo ja se vratila iz bolnice prije 5 dana. Odstranili su mi jajovod, skinula sam punte i u ponedjeljak idem kod Vlašića na kontrolu i da se dogovorimo kako i šta dalje. Inače on mi je radio laparoskopiju, rekao je da je sve drugo ok. i da sad mirujem do početka 2. mjeseca i da onda krećemo u postupak. 
*Kika83* hvala ti na savjetima, stvarno je sve bilo onako kako si mi rekla. Vidim da ima cura koje čeka LPSC pa ako vas šta zanima pitajte, imam najfriškije dojmove.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kika83 znam da je teško i svi se ponekad osjećamo tako kao da život nije fer prema nama, evo mi već 4 i pol godine pokušavamo i djeca mojih najboljih prijateljica već idu u školu, sve su me već odavno prošišale a kao planirale smo zajedno gurati kolica, samo realnost je ispala malo drugačije. Nekako u svemu tome nisam ih izgubila kao prijateljice ali uz njih imam i neke nove koje prolaze ovo isto što i ja i s kojima se potpuno razumijem tako da se družim malo s jednima malo s drugima.

----------


## kika83

> Nadam se da je i kod tebe to samo jedna prolazna faza i da se nečeš u potpunosti otuđit od prijatelja jer to ne bi bilo fer prema njima ali ni prema tebi. Pokušaj to sagledat sa strane da ćeš i ti kad-tad biti majka i da češ ih tada trebat da te savjetuju, pomažu i da pričate o svim tim temama o kojima je sada teško pričati. Ja sam prošla fazu otuđenja i fazu buđenja u kojoj sam shvatila da moje povlačenje ne vodi prema dobrom i da bi mi se na kraju moglo desiti da ostanem i bez prijatelja i djeteta, a ni bez jednog ni drugog ne bi znala - htjela živjeti.


Bolje da imam jednu pravu prijateljicu nego 20 od njih koje me nerazumiju i niti nepokušavaju razumijet  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

> Pozdrav cure...evo ja se vratila iz bolnice prije 5 dana. Odstranili su mi jajovod, skinula sam punte i u ponedjeljak idem kod Vlašića na kontrolu i da se dogovorimo kako i šta dalje. Inače on mi je radio laparoskopiju, rekao je da je sve drugo ok. i da sad mirujem do početka 2. mjeseca i da onda krećemo u postupak. 
> *Kika83* hvala ti na savjetima, stvarno je sve bilo onako kako si mi rekla. Vidim da ima cura koje čeka LPSC pa ako vas šta zanima pitajte, imam najfriškije dojmove.


Dobrodošla draga opet kod nas :D 
Super da je sve ok prošlo, baš sam se neki dan pitala dali si rješila op. Bravo, sad odmaraj, uživaj i akcija u 2mj :D

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* hvala draga!
Jedva čekam sutra kontrolu i razgovor sa Vlašićem, sigurno ću morati opet vaditi hormone...nestrpljiva sam jer već mi je dosta čekanja i baš je onako kako kažu neke cure da se svaki put pojavljuju neki novi problemi. Kod mene prvo hipotireoza, onda mi je prolaktin povišen, progesterona imam premalo pa pijem Dabroston da nadoknadim, morala sam odstraniti desni jajovod i sad sam već pomalo luda šta još ima da moram riješiti...to pronalaženje stalno nekih problema koje riješavam protegnulo se već na 3 godine iščekivanja. Već sam nervozna i ako mi sutra V spomene još koju inseminacijnu totalno ću ispaliti! Zato potpuno razumijem cure koje su ogorčene i ljute jer se i ja tako osjećam.

----------


## GIZMOS

> Bolje da imam jednu pravu prijateljicu nego 20 od njih koje me nerazumiju i niti nepokušavaju razumijet


Slažem se, ali kao da se nismo razumijele...nemam ih ni ja 20, ali troje pravih koje me prate kroz život, nikako ne želim izgubiti zbog svoje gorčine. Bile su tu i prije mog problema i uvijek su spremne na slušanje, (ali ja ih često ne želim zamarati svojim problemima). Srečom sam i na forumu upoznala mnogo cura i potencijalnih prijatelja koji me ipak razumiju bolje od svih drugih  :Heart: 

Diabolica, piši nam malo o svom iskustvu u bolnici? Svaka informacija je dobrodošla! Drago mi je da si i ti na listi za 2 mjesec....stvarno će biti veselo (nada se da ja neću morat otkazat radi laparoskopije, ali vidit čemo...)

----------


## mala garava

Cure molim vas od kada se ujutro (od koliko sati) može vaditi krv za bhcg u KBC Ri?
Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## diabolica

Nuklearna medicina u KBC-u radi od 7h i tada je najveća gužva. Najbolje je doći oko 8h i odmah si na redu. Barem ja uvijek tako dolazim vaditi krv zbog hormona a i betu sam vadila tako nakon spontanog.

----------


## kika83

kika83 (napisa):
Bolje da imam jednu pravu prijateljicu nego 20 od njih koje me nerazumiju i niti nepokušavaju razumijet Smile


Slažem se, ali kao da se nismo razumijele...nemam ih ni ja 20, ali troje pravih koje me prate kroz život, nikako ne želim izgubiti zbog svoje gorčine. Bile su tu i prije mog problema i uvijek su spremne na slušanje, (ali ja ih često ne želim zamarati svojim problemima). Srečom sam i na forumu upoznala mnogo cura i potencijalnih prijatelja koji me ipak razumiju bolje od svih drugih Heart

Razumjele smo se, sve ok  :Wink:

----------


## diabolica

Ja sam danas bila na kontroli kod V i konačno da sam nešto dogovorila pa da se za to mogu barem hvatati....upisana sam za 2. mjesec za postupak jeeeeee..... :D
Dr. je rekao da MM i ja do tada budemo maksimalno aktivni   :Laughing:  a u 1. mjesecu trebam obaviti psihologa-pravnika i čekati prvu menstruaciju u 2. mjesecu i krećemo.....
Do tada ću umrijeti od čekanja ali barem znam da se nešto pokreće....
Bit će ovo duuuga zima.

----------


## diabolica

A da, iskustvo iz bolnice, evo ovako: 
Ja sam zahvalno *Kiki83* jer mi je sve prije operacije objasnila i stvarno detaljno opisala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  tako da sam na Laparo došla spremna i znala sam što me čeka. Ono što nisam znala je da ću na zahvat čekati toliko dugo. To me psihički ubijalo. Dani dugački kao godine. Došla sam u ponedjeljak a na programu sam bila tek u četvrtak. Bila sam uvjerena da ću brzo biti na redu, drugi - treći dan. Najneugodnija je sama priprema, to iščekivanje operacije i naravno šok soba. Sestre su stvarno sve izvrsne. Baš su me se dojmile i svaka pohvala za njegu, suosjećajnost, ljubaznost i brigu. Cure koje idu na ginekologiju neka se pripreme na čekanje jer sve ovisi o hitnoćama kada će doći na red a čekanje stvarno umara. 
Oporavak poslije teče ok. Malo zatežu šavovi, malo svrbi kod zaraštanja.

----------


## kika83

> Ja sam danas bila na kontroli kod V i konačno da sam nešto dogovorila pa da se za to mogu barem hvatati....upisana sam za 2. mjesec za postupak jeeeeee..... :D
> Dr. je rekao da MM i ja do tada budemo maksimalno aktivni   a u 1. mjesecu trebam obaviti psihologa-pravnika i čekati prvu menstruaciju u 2. mjesecu i krećemo.....
> Do tada ću umrijeti od čekanja ali barem znam da se nešto pokreće....
> Bit će ovo duuuga zima.


A jesi ti bila u postpucima inače kod dr V ili ti je to prvi put u 2mj? Vidim da si več AIH obavila pa pitam zbog tog psihologa i ostalog jer meni nije ništa rečeno za to a bila sam prije manje od mj dana  na humanoj.:?   :?

----------


## kika83

> A da, iskustvo iz bolnice, evo ovako: 
> Ja sam zahvalno *Kiki83* jer mi je sve prije operacije objasnila i stvarno detaljno opisala    tako da sam na Laparo došla spremna i znala sam što me čeka. Ono što nisam znala je da ću na zahvat čekati toliko dugo. To me psihički ubijalo. Dani dugački kao godine. Došla sam u ponedjeljak a na programu sam bila tek u četvrtak. Bila sam uvjerena da ću brzo biti na redu, drugi - treći dan. Najneugodnija je sama priprema, to iščekivanje operacije i naravno šok soba. Sestre su stvarno sve izvrsne. Baš su me se dojmile i svaka pohvala za njegu, suosjećajnost, ljubaznost i brigu. Cure koje idu na ginekologiju neka se pripreme na čekanje jer sve ovisi o hitnoćama kada će doći na red a čekanje stvarno umara. 
> Oporavak poslije teče ok. Malo zatežu šavovi, malo svrbi kod zaraštanja.


*Diabolica*  :Kiss:  
Da to imaš pravo, dani dugi kao godine, dosadni i nikako da prođu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kika83

Ja neznam dali se ovo samo kod mene događa ili je to neko čudo ili šta več  :Laughing:  
Cure znate cijelu priču oko moje "menge". Jučer ja odem kod ginićke da vidimo šta se to desilo i kaže ona meni da je sve uredu, super zadovoljna s ultrazvukom i da je ono bila navodno menga i po njoj da neče doć jer mi je endo tanak za početak ciklusa (7mm) :/  
I još mi kaže da se može desit da dobijem za dan, dva ali da ona nevjeruje jer po endometriju neče doć(bila je) takva kakva je bila. Da bi se desilo da sam ja navečer procurila :?   :?   :?   :?   :?   :?   :?   :?  
I ko je sad ovdje lud? Ja, ona ili moj ciklus? Šta se dešavalo? Zašto? Imam tonu pitanja a nema odgovora :/ 
Na kraju sve ispalo super, ja dobila, zvala prije humanu i krećem 3dc s klomifenima i 8dc na folikulometriju  :Smile:  
Koji završetak   :Grin:

----------


## lucija83

Sretno kika 83, prosle godine u ovo vrijeme sam ja isla po svoju betu i rezultat se vidi u potpisu svima zelim isto!! drz te se cure i sretno!! Ameli  :Kiss:  Magi 7  :Kiss:   [/b]

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Cure pozdrav

Imam jedno pitanje , da li su gužve sada na humanoj, za inseminacije, folikulometrije i ine stvari od kada je novi zakon došao u primjenu?

Ja sam bila na humanoj 2004/05 odradila sam 5 inseminacija, ali ništa.Prošla sam HSG (nalaz ok), ali sad na zadnjem gin. pregledu kod soc. gin. rekla mi je da joj se čini da imam polip na grliću maternice pa moram na humanu na pregled kod dr. Vlastelića, a usput ćemo se odgovoriti za daljnje postupke (pričala sam sa mužom i on je rekao da bi opet krenuli). Ja sam bila kod doentice onda (2004/05).

I hoće li dr. Vlastelić stvarno u penziju ili ne?

I uglavnom kakvi su sad dojmovi na humanoj?

 :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

> diabolica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam danas bila na kontroli kod V i konačno da sam nešto dogovorila pa da se za to mogu barem hvatati....upisana sam za 2. mjesec za postupak jeeeeee..... :D
> Dr. je rekao da MM i ja do tada budemo maksimalno aktivni   a u 1. mjesecu trebam obaviti psihologa-pravnika i čekati prvu menstruaciju u 2. mjesecu i krećemo.....
> Do tada ću umrijeti od čekanja ali barem znam da se nešto pokreće....
> Bit će ovo duuuga zima.
> 
> 
> A jesi ti bila u postpucima inače kod dr V ili ti je to prvi put u 2mj? Vidim da si več AIH obavila pa pitam zbog tog psihologa i ostalog jer meni nije ništa rečeno za to a bila sam prije manje od mj dana  na humanoj.:?   :?


Ja sam cijelo vrijeme kod V, sa njim sam i krenula u sve ovo unazad 3 godine. AIH sam sve obavila sa njim, spontani kad mi se dogodio isto me on zaprimio i sada mi je on napravio Laparo. Jučer mi je rekao da moram sada mirovati da mi prođu poslije Laparo 2 ciklusa i da tek onda mogu u postupak. Ja sam inzistirala što prije a on je pogledao u onaj svoj fasciklić i rekao da još ima mjesta u 2. mjesecu i upisao me za Klomifen. Onda smo se dogovorili da u međuvremenu obavim testiranje na hepatitis i HIV i da poslije 11.01.2010. nazovem sestru Miru da se dogovorimo vezano za psihologa i pravnika jer navodno bi ih oni mogli organizirati do tada na KBC-u. Ali naravno to sve s rezervom jer ni on još ništa ne zna. Uglavnom do prve menstruacije u 2. mjesecu sve to trebam obaviti. 
Hm, sad ni je ne znam više ništa vezano za te sve potvrde??
Ima li netko iskustva sa tim da je to već vadio ili još uvijek rade postupke sa curama koje su se prije ovih nebuloza prijavile?
I da, potvrda o bračnom statusu??  :?  :?  Šta to nije vjenčani list?

----------


## kika83

Cure koje ste pile klomifen kako ste ga pile? Jednu tabl ujutro i jednu navečer ili? Cura sa VV mi kaže oni tamo piju dvije odjednom ujutro u isto vrijeme :?   :?   :?   :?

----------


## Ameli

kika83 ja sam isto kod dr.V bila na klomifenima. ja sam ga pitala i on mi je rekao da se pije odjednom.

----------


## lucija83

Tako sam i ja pila kod dr.Vlastelica oko podneva negdje koliko se sjecam.

----------


## mmaslacak

Njoj je napisao 2x1 pa kika83, tako i učini.

----------


## kika83

Joj cure nemojte me bunit sada :?   :? 
Šta da sad radim? :/ 
Mi može koja od vas napisat br faxa humane? Kako to funkcionira, vas zovu da potvrde narudjbu ili faksiraju odgovor?

----------


## Ameli

meni je isto pisalo 3x1 pa sam sve 3 pila odjednom jer mi je tako dr.Vlastelić rekao. broj faxa humane je: 658 257. a ako još uvjek nisi sigurna za klomifene nazovi ih pa pitaj.

----------


## kika83

> meni je isto pisalo 3x1 pa sam sve 3 pila odjednom jer mi je tako dr.Vlastelić rekao. broj faxa humane je: 658 257. a ako još uvjek nisi sigurna za klomifene nazovi ih pa pitaj.


Ja sam kod Vlašića ali mi nije ništa rekao. Napisao 2x1 i to je to. Kod prva dva puta sam pila jednu ujutro i jednu navečer ali nisam bila kod njega u postupku. Pijem ih od 3-7dc. Oče mi sestra znati reči kako da pijem? Čisto sumljam :/   :/   :/

----------


## dani82

Pozdrav svima!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:  

*diabolica* drago mi je što si dobila termin u veljači  :D ... stvarno nas ima puno tada, nadam se da će nam veljača svima biti sretna   :Grin:  

*kika83* presretna sam zbog tebe i tvojih stvari   :Love:   toliko su te izmučile i izdeprimirale i eto sad je sve ispalo u redu  :D ... kad si već imala toliko briga nadam se da će iz ovog postupka proizaći nešto prekrasno!! Poslije kiše dolazi sunce.
U kakvom si ti to postupku, prirodnom ili blago stimuliranom??

*zvjezda danica* moj je neki dojam da se na humanoj u Rijeci poprilično čeka, ja sam bila na konzultacijama u listopadu i upisana sam za postupak u veljači i docentica mi je rekla da joj je iza mene ostao samo još jedan termin u veljači... koliko sam skužila i kod drugih je doktora slična priča što se tiče čekanja.

E sad što se tiče pravnog i psihološkog savjetovanja. Ja sam na savjet jedne forumašice sama napisala potvrdu pravnika i odnijela je jednoj pravnici koja mi je izašla u susret i potpisala potvrdu. Moram napomenuti da sam ženu prvi put vidjela u životu i da mi je bez ustručavanja dala potpis (naravno nakon što je pročitala što potpisuje) i to mi nije ni naplatila. Problem je kod pravnog savjetovanja što pravnici zapravo ne znaj kako bi trebalo izgledat to savjetovanje i što ne poznaju zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji, jer se zapravo njime baš i ne bave pa onda odbijaju dati pravno savjetovanje. Ili se pak potrude pročitati zakon i prenjeti ti ga ali ti to onda i masno naplate.... Zato svaka čast ovoj "mojoj! pravnici.
Što se tiče psihološkog savjetovanja mi smo se naručili na psihijatriju u kbc-u i u ponedjeljak imamo termin, pa cu vam tada više znat reć o tome.
Potvrda o bračnom statusu je vjenčani list ako jesi u braku ili ako nisi u braku opet potvrda pravnika da živiš u izvanbračnoj zajednici.

Evo kako treba izgledati potvrda pravnika



Sukladno  odredbi članka 8. stavak 3 Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji (Narodne novine 88/09.) izdajem slijedeću 

POTVRDU

Ja niže potpisana, xxx, ADRESA , ovim putem potvrđujem da su u moj ured pristupili gđa. XX, ADRESA; rođena ---- u Rijeci;  OIB:   i g. XY, ADRESA; rođen ------- u Rijeci; OIB: , te da su prošli pravno savjetovanje na temu medicinske oplodnje, odnosno da su upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinske oplodnje te sa obiteljsko-pravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz tog određenog postupka, a sve sukladno odredbama članka 8. Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji (NN br.88/09)


U ------, 3.11.2009.

Potpis i pečat odvjetnika




Eto nadam se da će ovo nekome pomoć, meni je.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

kika83 presretna sam zbog tebe i tvojih stvari Love toliko su te izmučile i izdeprimirale i eto sad je sve ispalo u redu Very Happy ... kad si već imala toliko briga nadam se da će iz ovog postupka proizaći nešto prekrasno!! Poslije kiše dolazi sunce.
U kakvom si ti to postupku, prirodnom ili blago stimuliranom??

Moram piti klomifen- po meni blago stimulirani. Prije me m zezala a sad neznam kako da pijem klomifen :?  Cure su me zbunile :/

----------


## dani82

> Oče mi sestra znati reči kako da pijem? Čisto sumljam :/   :/   :/


Ja mislim da hoće, ništa te ne košta da nazoveš i pitaš.

----------


## kika83

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Oče mi sestra znati reči kako da pijem? Čisto sumljam :/   :/   :/
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da hoće, ništa te ne košta da nazoveš i pitaš.


Znaš šta ti one kažu? Pa kako ste se dogovorili s doktorom, ja neznam. Zato kažem da čisto sumljam da če mi pomoć.

----------


## dani82

> Moram piti klomifen- po meni blago stimulirani. Prije me m zezala a sad neznam kako da pijem klomifen :?  Cure su me zbunile :/


Znači ne moraš se pikat?? Jesi li se morala u prijašnjem postupku. Ne daj se zbunit, nazovi sestru i pitaj.

----------


## dani82

> Moram piti klomifen- po meni blago stimulirani. Prije me m zezala a sad neznam kako da pijem klomifen :?  Cure su me zbunile :/


Znači ne moraš se pikat?? Jesi li se morala u prijašnjem postupku. Ne daj se zbunit, nazovi sestru i pitaj.

----------


## kika83

Nemoram se pikati. Uvijek sam bila na klomifenima. Rekao je zbog godina mi daje samo klomifen, zbog policističnih jajnika-mogla bi preburno reagirati na jaču stimulaciju i zbog novog zakona.

----------


## dani82

Meni je docentica rekla da isto zbog godina a i zbog zakona najprije napravimo nekoliko blagostimuliranih, pa da ćemo lako kasnije na stimulirane. Meni to nekako iskreno i paše, oduvijek me je bilo strah igala još da se moram sama pikat  :shock:  ...ali naravno da hoću ako bude trebalo, sve za bebulinca. A i mislim zbog ovog novog zakona stvarno nema smisla da me šopaju hormonima i onda bacaju moje jajne stanice  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali me kod tog blagostimuliranog plaši da neću dobit ni 3 jajne stanice ... koliko si ih ti dobila prošli put?? 
Isto pitanje vrijedi i za sve cure koje su do sada bile u blago stimuliranim postupcima.

Ako nećeš zvat sestru ja bi na tvom mjestu pila klomifene onako kako su ti rekle cure koje su kod dr. Vlašića.

----------


## kika83

Vidjet ču dali ču ih zvati. Neću se pravit pametna i radit probleme di ih nema. Piti ču kako mi je napisano. 2x1 a ne 1x2. Ipak smatram da bi mi bio naglasio da treba dvije odjednom a i nije mi prvi put da pijem klomifen  :Smile:  
Prvi AIH- jedna tableta klomifena- jedan folikul, drugi aih- dvije tablete- dva folikula i treći aih prirodan-jedan folikul. To ti je moja situacija. Sad će bit prvi IVF  i vidjet čemo kako ču reagirat i dali če biti koja js. Nadam se da hoće  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

I da, cure su napisale da su kod dr V. A koji? Jer ih ima dva  :Grin: 
Tako da opet ništa neznam  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

I ja mislim da ti je najpametnije piti baš točno onako kako ti je doktor napisao i da sigurno nećeš pogriješiti.
Nadam se da ćeš dobiti barem dvije tri jajne stanice.   :Smile:

----------


## zvijezda  danica

*dani82* hvala na odgovoru   :Smile:  .

Šta to znači da i za inseminaciju se čeka tako dugo ili je to samo za IVF ?

Jer ja bi prvo na inseminacije, a za IVF bih malo sačekala,jer pomisao na pikanje mi je brrrrrrrrr.

Prvo moram na pregled pa onda tek mogu razmišljati o inseminaciji i sl., da vidim šta će doktor reći da li imam polip ili ne.

----------


## GIZMOS

*kika 83*, baš mi je drago da te krenulo i da je došlo do preobrata jer je stvarno bio zbunjujuče, ali dešava se! I meni su neki ciklusi bili sumnjivi (krvarenja) pa sam se pitala šta se dešava, ali mislim da je to sve normalno. Glavno da ti sad krečeš i da konačno vibramo na odbrojavanju i za koju riječku čekalicu. 

*Zvijezda danica*, gužve jesu na humanoj (ovisno o doktoru-mislim da Vlastelić ima najviše pacijenata i da se kod njega najduže čeka, a Vlašić i Docenica su tu negdje, naručuju za drugi mjesec za IVF). Za inseminacije nisam sigurna ali ja sam bila dva mjeseca zaredom (9. i 10.) pa mislim da nema nekih lista čekanja.

----------


## zvijezda  danica

To znači da dr. Vlastelić neće u penziju početkom 2010 ili ipak hoće?!

----------


## mmaslacak

> Jer ja bi prvo na inseminacije, a za IVF bih malo sačekala,jer pomisao na pikanje mi je brrrrrrrrr.


S obzirom na pet neuspješnih AIH ja ne bi čekala.
Sretno što god odlučila.

----------


## zvijezda  danica

*mmaslacak* ne mogu odmah skakati na IVF, ne daju nego se mora ići po redu inseminacija pa onda IVF, jer sa muzevim spermiogramom je sve ok,a ja dobijem O sa Klomifenom svaki put tako da moram ići po redu. A imam  28 god. tako da nisam u kategoriji nema čekanja (po njihovom). Bila sam ja pred IVF-om 2005 ali pošto sam bila već prošla 8 ciklusa sa Klomifenom (3 ciljana + 5 AIH) htjeli smo malo odmora. I tako smo se odmarali 4 god i sada smo odlučili da opet krenemo. I naravno opet ćemo krenuti od početka. Osim ako u međuvremenu se meni nije pogoršalo stanje sa jajnicima i sl.

----------


## kika83

> *mmaslacak* ne mogu odmah skakati na IVF, ne daju nego se mora ići po redu inseminacija pa onda IVF, jer sa muzevim spermiogramom je sve ok,a ja dobijem O sa Klomifenom svaki put tako da moram ići po redu. A imam  28 god. tako da nisam u kategoriji nema čekanja (po njihovom). Bila sam ja pred IVF-om 2005 ali pošto sam bila već prošla 8 ciklusa sa Klomifenom (3 ciljana + 5 AIH) htjeli smo malo odmora. I tako smo se odmarali 4 god i sada smo odlučili da opet krenemo. I naravno opet ćemo krenuti od početka. Osim ako u međuvremenu se meni nije pogoršalo stanje sa jajnicima i sl.


Ali ti si prošla 5 inseminacija i ništa se nije desilo, znači treba ič na IVF (po meni). Trebali bi ti skratit muku i da kreneš na nešto konkretno bezobzira na godine.

----------


## mmaslacak

pa da o tome i ja pričam, već nakon 3 AIH se ide na IVF

----------


## diabolica

*Dani82* hvala za primjer potvrde od pravnika  :Smile:  . 
Još me zanima da li si se za psihijatriju kod psihologa naručivala na centralno naručivanje i kako to ide? I javi obavezno kako je prošlo u ponedjeljak.
*Kika83* i ti i ja smo kod Vlašića. Meni je napisao Klomifenski ciklus 2x1. To po meni znači dvije odjednom. I još mi je rekao da idemo jednom sa klomifenima pa ako se ništa ne dogodi da ćemo sa lijekovima (mislio je na Gonale). Drži se draga....vibram da ti uspije  :Love:

----------


## kika83

> *Dani82* hvala za primjer potvrde od pravnika  . 
> Još me zanima da li si se za psihijatriju kod psihologa naručivala na centralno naručivanje i kako to ide? I javi obavezno kako je prošlo u ponedjeljak.
> *Kika83* i ti i ja smo kod Vlašića. Meni je napisao Klomifenski ciklus 2x1. To po meni znači dvije odjednom. I još mi je rekao da idemo jednom sa klomifenima pa ako se ništa ne dogodi da ćemo sa lijekovima (mislio je na Gonale). Drži se draga....vibram da ti uspije


Meni to nikako neznači dvije odjednom. Dvije odjednom bi značilo 1x2 kao šta je drugim curama po drugim bolnicama pisano i rečeno. Ja ču popit jednu ujutro i jednu navečer. Je tebi baš rekao da popiješ dvije odjednom ili? :?  Ja se neču više opterečivat, popit ču tako kao i inače i valjda če biti sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Valjda se od 2004/05 nešto promijenilo, jer ja sam onda morala proći toliko tih AIH-a (bila sam kod docentice), a imala sam 24 god. Tako da je prvo bilo "..ti si još mlada imaš još vremena...", a onda su bile AIH. 
Ja sam mislila ako opet krenemo na Humanu da ću opet morati ispočetka raditi scenarij tj. znači AIH (tko zna koliko ) pa onda dalje.

*Kik83* ja sam uvijek pila Komifen po jednu svakih 12h  (ako su bile dvije na dan) ili 8h (ako su bile 3 na dan) isto kao i Dabroston.

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* možda ipak imaš pravo. Daj svakako pitaj nekoga stručnog ako već ne možeš dobiti KBC ili V. 
Ja još ne pijem ali sam uputu prepisala sa nalaza specijaliste koji mi je napisao V kako ću krenuti u 2. mjesecu, piše Klomifenski ciklus 2x1 pa sam zato mislila da se piju dvije na dan i to zajedno. Hm, ne slušaj nikoga već se raspitaj...

----------


## kika83

Evo cure, nije mi vrag dao mira i zvala sam humanu. Samira kaže da se piju dvije odjednom ujutro svaki dan u isto vrijeme. Nije mi nikako jasno zašto mi to nije rečeno na vrijeme  :/ 
No, nema veze. Glavno da sad ja znam kako se ustvari piju  :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* ipak sam ja to nekako dobro skužila da se piju odjednom dvije tablete. Super, sad si na miru. Držim fige da folikulometrija bude u ogromnom broju!

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* i kad ti to krećeš sa tabletama? Molim te nam javljaj kako se osjećaš, promjene i sve vezano za Klomifensku terapiju, sve do folikulometrije....zanima me šta me čeka!   :Heart:

----------


## kika83

Hvala ti draga   :Kiss:  
Inače nikad ništa nisam osječala kad sam ih pila. Sad ih pijem od 3-7 a inače sam od 5-9dc. Nadam se barem 2,3 folikula i barem jedna, dvije js- a jesam skromna  :Laughing:   Sutra startam s prve dvije tabletice i jedva čekam idući tjedan   :Grin:

----------


## dani82

*diabolica* mm je podignuo uputnicu za psihologa kod svoje doktorice opće prakse, ali i ti možeš kod svog doktora/ice dobit tu uputnicu, mailom sam poslala u službu za centralno naručivanje, onda su mi oni poslali nazat mail da za što mi točno treba psiholog (iako je na uputnici pisalo muški sterilitet) ja sam im napisala da nam treba potvrda o psihološkom savjetovanju i onda smo dobili termin... javim se s izvještajem u ponedjeljak   :Smile:  

*kika83* nadam se da ćeš dobiti barem dvije js i barem jednog   :Saint:  ... i baš se veselim da je netko od nas "Riječanki" krenuo u postupak i da se nešto napokon i tu dešava i da imamo s kim odbrojavat i za koga vibrat   :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

Cure koje ste več bile na IVF-u, mi možete reći dali daju kakvu injekciju protiv bolova za punkciju ili treba sam doma nešto popit?
Kad je transfer dali se ostaje u bolnici malo ležat i dali muž može biti s vama ako se leži? Treba neka spavačica ili nešto kad je transfer? Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## pak

*kika* za inekciju se dogovoris sa doktorom unaprijed i bez problema dobijes,nakon transfera lezi se mislim 2 sata malo sam zaboravila detalje i ako nema nikog drugog u sobi onda puste i muza ali vecinom bude par cura u sobi pa ce muz morati u setnju a i obzirom na stanje gripe tesko da ce ga pustiti.Od stvari ne treba nista nositi papucice i spavacica te cekaju s imenom u svlacionici.Jesam ja to nesto propustila ?Kreces sada u postupak?

----------


## pak

Zaboravih napisati tako je bilo prije ako se nesto promijenilo u zadnjih god. dana javiti ce friskije cure

----------


## kika83

*Pak* hvala ti    :Kiss:

----------


## mala garava

Molim vas cure DO KADA,do koliko sati se ujutro može dati krv za bhcg? Hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## skandy

Svaki radni dan ,bez narucivanja od 7- 10

tel. 658-370

----------


## mala garava

Thanks skandy! Kako si ti ? Jesi u kakvoj akciji?

----------


## skandy

obavili smo skoro sve što nam je potrebno da krenemo sa ivf-pgd u Ljubljani ,samo čekamo njihov mikroskop 

neki dan sam iz prve ruke saznala da ga imaju i da bi odjel ponovo trebao krenuti sa radom.
Ako bude tako kako oni računaju ,mi bi mogli početi  već sredinom siječnja

----------


## barbyRI

vecer!!!
ja sam ovdje nova...
kako se vidi u mom potpisu,imam hipotireozu vec 15 god,uzimam lijekove..prije 2 god sam imala spontani i od tada vise ne mogu zatrudnit nikako...  :Crying or Very sad:  
napravili smo i ja i mm sve zive pretrage,njemu spermiogram nijen dobar...svaki put sve losiji,i onda nam je dr. rekao da ako ovaj zadnji koji je radio u 9mj isto bude los idemo na MPO.i imam dogovor za 2.mj 2010 za IVF... o tome svemu znam jako malo,sve sta sam naucila,naucila sam preko neta i dragih forumasica koje sve lijepo objasne..od dr. jako malo mozes saznat... u 12mj moram doci na dogovor za MPO,jel navodno po novome se mora sredit neke papire,od pravnika,psihologa na dalje... a i ici cu u stimulirani tako da se moramo dog. i za lijekove..svega toga me je pomalo strah,ali za svoju srecicu ici cu do kraja......  :Smile:  
inace sam kod dr. Vlastelica,zaboravila sm napomenut....

----------


## GIZMOS

dobrojutro i dobrodošla, barbyRi! Nisi nam napisala koliko imaš godina i da li prošla već koju inseminaciju ili odmah krećeš s IVF? Ovdje je sad puno nas koje smo upisane u 2 mjesecu za IVF (kao i ti ) i večini nas će to biti prvi put pa čemo imat o čemu pričati. 
Jesi sve ostale pretrage već napravila ili tek krečeš u akciju na uputnice?

----------


## dani82

*BarbyR*i dobrodšla i što prije otišla na neki drugi pdf!!!! (kao trudnica)   :Kiss:  
Znam da te je malo strah, ali to je tako kad ne znaš u što se upuštaš, tako je i sa mnom jer i ja sama ulazim u prvi ICSI postupak (i prvi općenito). Međutim nema mjesta za veće strahove jer će sve biti ok!!!

*Gizmos* `jutro!!   :Kiss:   i ti si ranoranioc, koliko sam je ja shvatila ovo joj je prvi postupak ali odmah su krenulis IVF-om jer je spermiogram njm prilično loš.

----------


## kika83

*Barby* dobrodošla i naravno sretno u postupku u 2mj   :Wink:  
Ako imaš kakva pitanja mi smo tu, pa čemo ti rado pomoći   :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

zahvaljujem na dobrodoslici  :Heart:  
ja sam 78.god a mm 80.god.
nisam jos bila na nikakvom postupku,ovo mi je sad prvi put da idem u 2.mj2010.  sad u 12mj idem na dogovor za psihologa i pravnika i ostalo,i vjerojatno radi tih lijekova za stimulaciju... nista jako ne znam o tome,vjerujem da cu puno toga tu i saznat,...  :Smile:  

kod kojeg ste vi ginek. cure?

----------


## dani82

Ja sam ti kod docentice.

Jesi se ti već negdje naručivala za savjetovanje?? Mislim da li su na kbc-u počeli sa savjetovanjem?

----------


## barbyRI

> Ja sam ti kod docentice.
> 
> Jesi se ti već negdje naručivala za savjetovanje?? Mislim da li su na kbc-u počeli sa savjetovanjem?


kakvo savjetovanje?ne znam stvarno.. bila sm prosli mj na humanoj i samo mi dr. rekao da dodjem iza 15.12 da vidimo kad je slobodan psiholog in pravnik da to obavim..drugo vise nista ne znam....one sestre ulaze,izlaze stalno,prekidaju,ne stignes ni pitat nista.
sad me zabrinula jedna stvar jako..i stalno mi to u uhu...bila sm nedavno kod moje dr. opce prakse i tako pricamo kako ja idem na MPO,i sad ja njoj kazem kako mi mdr. rekao da po novom se mora rijesit to sa pravnikom i psihologom i moram donjet vencani list i tako,a ona meni bas mi je to cudno,nisam cula jos za to,to se radi jedino kad je tudje sjeme u pitanju... i ja sm sad tako uznemirena,mislim si pa ne misle valjda to napravit,bez  da me se pita....? jeste vi cule sta o tome?

----------


## skandy

Ma nije bitno šta je ona čula ili nije.ti slušaj  svojeg doktora i ne boj se ništa.pogotovo  oko toga šta ti je ona bacila bubu u uho o tuđem sjemenu.
Mislim,neznam kako joj uopće palo na pamet ići te  zamarat s time.Možeš biti mirna.

----------


## dani82

Ovo ne mogu vjerovat, pa di ta žena živi  :?  ... ništa ti ne brini, to ti je sve potrebno jer to moramo imati po novom zakonu i to je sve, nitko tebe ne može oploditi sjemenom koje nije sjeme tvoga muža bez vašeg pristanka, a naravno vama to nije ni potrebno jer tm ima spermiće  :Wink:   samo malo u manjem broju i malo preslabo pokretene za prirodnu oplodnju, ali opet sasvim dovoljno za MPo.

----------


## kika83

Ajme strašno  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   Kako se uopće može bavit takvim poslom ako nije upoznata s nekim osnovnim stvarima o MPO.
Barby nemoj se opterečivati s takvim stvarima  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> Ovo ne mogu vjerovat, pa di ta žena živi  :?  ... ništa ti ne brini, to ti je sve potrebno jer to moramo imati po novom zakonu i to je sve, nitko tebe ne može oploditi sjemenom koje nije sjeme tvoga muža bez vašeg pristanka, a naravno vama to nije ni potrebno jer tm ima spermiće   samo malo u manjem broju i malo preslabo pokretene za prirodnu oplodnju, ali opet sasvim dovoljno za MPo.


to sam i ja rekla...kako tako moze reci,a sta je najgore i mojoj mami je isto rekla mama sva u panici meni to prenjela,ja govorim ona nije normalna...a sta je najbolje ona je mamina prijateljica jos iz mladosti... ne kuzi se u taj postupak ne znam zasto bode nos onda...ona je opce prakse dr. i zna svoj posao ali s ovim ocito nije upucena...

tnx cure sad ste me malo smirile....  :Smile:  
jel koja od vas kod dr. Vlastelica?

----------


## barbyRI

zaboravila sa nesto pitat...
da li se daje u kbc rijeka anestezija prije punkcije? ful me strah kako cujem i citam da su cure padale u nesvijest...inace imam jako nizak prag boli...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## skandy

[quote="barbyRI"]


> jel koja od vas kod dr. Vlastelica?



ja jesam   :D

----------


## skandy

> zaboravila sa nesto pitat...
> da li se daje u kbc rijeka anestezija prije punkcije? ful me strah kako cujem i citam da su cure padale u nesvijest...inace imam jako nizak prag boli...



da,u dogovoru sa doktorom.a sve ovisi koliko će biti toga za punktirati.jer ako je malo ,ne vjerujem da ćeš dobiti anesteziju već samo  neku inekciju

----------


## pino

barbyRI, nista ne brini, sigurno ti nece koristiti donora, jer donora u HR niti nema. 

vidis, doktorica je vjerojatno upucena u praksu drugih zemalja, koje to zahtijevaju samo u slucaju donora. Cak je i u prijedlogu ovog zakona psih. i pr. savjetovanje bilo predvidjeno za donorske situacije (kad i ima smisla). Ali u saborskom odboru za zdravstvo, gdje sjede Hebrang, Bagaric i Cakarin, je to promijenjeno da svi moraju na to. 

Tako da imate razlog otic na predsjednicke izbore i glasat za bilo kog drugog osim Hebranga... 

sretno  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

[quote="skandy"]


> dani82 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel koja od vas kod dr. Vlastelica?
> 
> 
> 
> ja jesam   :D


a i ti si....  :Smile:    a sta nam vrijedi kad sad ide u mirovinu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
ali je doktor :D  svaka mu cast... :D 
koliko si vec kod njega? ja dvije godine tocno...sve sam kod njega obavila od pregleda,kiretaze,hsg na dalje...
znaci postoji mogucnost da ipak daju neku anesteziju ali samo ako je vise jajnih stanica u pitanju. a sta se da lokalna ili opca?
a kako cu ja znat koliko ce mi ih uzimat? :?

----------


## tonili

Pa već na folikulometrijama će ti doktor otprilike reći koliko ih očekuje, a poslije punkcije razgovaraš i s doktorom i biologom koji ti kažu i broj i kvalitetu stanica...mislim, bar je tak na svim klinikama koje znam, pa pretpostavljam da je tak i kod vas.

----------


## pak

*barbyRI* dobrodosla 
Ja sam isto kod dr. Vlastelica ali kao sto kazes uzalud nam kada odlazi.
Za anasteziju ja se nisam uspijela nazicati iako ja nisam imala ni tako puno j.s. 8 kom. ali sam dobila injekciju protiv bolova mozda su sada nesto promijenili probaj pitati.




> a poslije punkcije razgovaraš i s doktorom i biologom koji ti kažu i broj i kvalitetu stanica...mislim, bar je tak na svim klinikama koje znam, pa pretpostavljam da je tak i kod vas


u RI nije bilo tako bar ja nisam razgovarala sa biologom do dana transfera ali onda je on sve lijepo objasnjavao i moglo se pitat sta god te zanima.Na punkciji sam dobila samo info koliko su puktirali ali kako idu jedna  cura za drugom to je sve.
Nakon dva dana zoves u lab. i kazu ti koliko se oplodilo i kada je transfer.
Mozda se nesto promijenilo u zadnjih god. dana iako sumljam obzirom na sve vece guzve.

----------


## tonili

Dobro, ne razgovaraš baš s biologom, al ipak nakon punkcije dobiješ info o stanicama. To je najvažnije.

----------


## pak

tonili nazalost nije uvijek tako neke su cure izlazile sa punkcije i pitale nas vani dali smo culi koliko su ih dobili dok biolog dovikuje dr. ovisi o guzvama i o informiranosti pacijentica.Treba pitati ako sami ne kazu.To sam dozivila na prvoj pukciji i odmah sam pitala dok sam jos na stolu bila i uvijek poslije sam ispitivala sve sto me zanima i dobila odgovor.Tako nije da nece reci nego im valda promakne u toj guzvi.

----------


## tonili

Sorry, nisam znala.  :Embarassed:   Prenjela sam samo svoje iskustvo. Da, moramo pitati za sve što nas imalo muči i zanima, naše pravo je da dobijemo odgovor.

----------


## pak

I upravo tome nam i sluzi ovaj forum za razmijenu iskustva   :Wink:

----------


## skandy

[quote="barbyRI"]


> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dani82 prvotno napisa
> ...




i ja sam isto dvije godine kod njega.samo što se ja i privatno pregledavam kod njega.
svaki puta mu kažem "nemojte mi otići u mirovinu prije nego mene rješite" .on se na to samo nasmije i kaže da neće ,neka ne brinem,da ćemo sve skupa proći pa tako i porod.
Cure,mislim da nam se doktor neće povući samo tako.Još je premlad, preiskusan i još nam  uvelike može pomoći  da bi  se umirovio samo tako.Možda nam neće ostat na  KBC-u ali negdje privatno vjerujem da hoće 
Ajme šta obožavam tog čovjeka

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* dobrodosla 
> Ja sam isto kod dr. Vlastelica ali kao sto kazes uzalud nam kada odlazi.
> Za anasteziju ja se nisam uspijela nazicati iako ja nisam imala ni tako puno j.s. 8 kom. ali sam dobila injekciju protiv bolova mozda su sada nesto promijenili probaj pitati.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


dosta nas je onda ovdje kod njega....bar znamo da smo u pravim rukama,ali jos kratko  :Crying or Very sad:   znas mozda ti kad ide tocno ca? mene je zbunio prosli put,cula sam  da ide i pitam ja njega kaze on idem,idem od 1.12010. i tako mi sestra njegova rekla,i onda on mene zapise za 2mj2010 za IVF i ja pitam jel mogu birat dr. kojeg zelim kad  vi idete ca?ipak idem na postupak,da mi je radi obicnog pregleda nebi toliko gledala,a on meni ma bit cu ja...i sad ja u njega gledam pa kako,sta ne idete iza nove godine ca,on meni jos vas vu u 2mj obavit,napravit cemo bebu pa mogu ici...sad sta ce biti nemam pojma,bas me zbunio :? 
reci mi molim te jos ovo,da li budu studenti na punkciji i transferu?cula sam da ih zna biti tamo dosta a mogu mislit kako cu ih trpit oko sebe kad budem krepivala od bolova..  :Crying or Very sad:   tko sve uopce bude?

----------


## pak

*skandy* nadam se da si u pravu.

----------


## barbyRI

[quote="skandy"]


> skandy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  barbyRI prvotno napisa
> ...


istu stvar i meni uvijek kaze,kad vas obavim onda mogu ici,ne brinite se..ma strava je!!!!!! vec jedno godinu dana slusam kako ide u penziju ali ovaj put je izgleda ozbiljno,jel mi je i sestra to potvrdila i susjeda mi radi u kbc,isto je njegova pacijentica i njoj je rekao..i ona je na cudu gdje ce sad.. :?  ja isto sam isla par puta kod njega u katunar polikliniku  privatno ali kako cesto idem ne mogu si bas to svaki put priustit,nazalost...ali vrijedi svakog novcica..

----------


## skandy

Barby RI  meni je jednom na nečemu(ne sjećam se čemu) bio jedan student kojeg nisam takorekuć niti vidjela.Stajao je sa strane.

Mislim da možeš tražiti da ih ne želiš dok te obrađuju

----------


## pak

*barbiRI* ja nisam ni jednog studenta srela u sva tri postupka,a iskreno neznam kako bi reagirala da su bili tamo.Mislim da bi bilo  :Nope:   svaka cast trebaju i oni uciti ali ne na meni.
I kod punkcije i kod transfera prisutni su dr. i sestre i to je to nema ni mjesta za vise ljudi.

----------


## barbyRI

joj nadam se da meni nece biti nikog,jel iovako mi je bed i strah me za poludit,jos mi to treba.znam da se trebaju ucit na nekom ali sta bas na meni??? :?  bas sam citala negdje na netu isto da na postupku obicno prakticiraju studente...krasno....
znam da sam jako dosadna,ali sve mi je to new,puno toga ne znam i htjela bih jos znat sta me ceka,moze mi tko reci koliko traje obicno punkcija,koliko transfer? radila sam hsg bio mi je uzasno bolan,za poludit,ali evo prezivila sam  :Smile:  pa me zanima da usporedba sta jace boli punkcija ili hsg? cula sam da transfer bas ne,sad... :?

----------


## pak

Ma nisi dosadna samo pitaj.
Pukcija i transfer traju kratko i transfer u principu nije bolan a pukcija je meni nesto kao oni jaki grcevi kad dobijes.Ja inace imam uzasne bolove kada dobijem da ne mogu ni stajati nekada tako da mi je to bilo slicna bol samo puno krace traje.Nekih 10-ak min i gotovo ako i toliko,hsg je puno gore iskustvo i nakon toga ja sam rekla da osim obicnog pregleda kod mene nista vise nece raditi bez inekcije.Ako ti je hsg bio bolan onda ces ovo odraditi bez frke.

----------


## skandy

neću te lagat ali mene je punkcija boljela isto kao i hsg .samo što hsg traje kraće
Punkcija kao traje kratko cc 15,20 min,ovisi koliko imaš f.
transfer  traje isto tako  i ne boli apsolutno ništa.

Oba dva puta te dočeka  njihova spavačica i papuče.ništa svoje ne moraš nosit. Oko tebe su sestre koje  te tješe  a meni je bila i jedna divna bijologica koja me držala za ruku   :Embarassed:

----------


## barbyRI

joj cure,kad sve ovo citam,sve me vise prpa...kao da je to sutra... koliko god zelim da dodje taj dan toliko me i strah,i boli a najvise da nece uspjet..  :Crying or Very sad:  
koliko ste vas dvije vec puta bile na postupku? mene je hsg bolio stvarno jako,bojala sam se strasno,inace sam kukavica i panicar veliki a ove dvije cure sta su bile isto za hsg me tjesile kao nije to nista,na kraju su obe u kolicima isle na odjel sa rengena a ja lijepo setajuci sa sestrom,zezale se po putu nas dve...  :Smile:   boljelo me je kad su mi radili to,i 10ak min poslije lezala sam tamo,ja sam bial zadnja na redu,jel mi se strasno vrtilo i povracalo ali poslije sve super koda nisam ni bila,niti sam krvarila.. inace nemam problema sa bolnim menstr. nekad sam imala ali kako cura,..jednom mi je pukla cista imala sam cijeli dan takve bolove,krvarila do koljena,  da mi je doslo da sama sebe pocnem grist od boli ni jedna tableta nije pomagala,tako da sam prosla muke isusove... nadam se da cu izdrzat i punkciju...

----------


## skandy

naravno da ćeš izdržati punkciju i zaboravit na bol još prije nego siđeš sa stola,vjeruj mi.

možeš pitati da ti daju nekakav koktelčić ili popij doma  ketonal,voltaren... što god.

Meni su rekli da smijem uzeti i nešto za smirenje


Iza mene su dva stimulirana ivf-a ,dvije trudnoće i dva misseda

----------


## barbyRI

skandy zao mi je,...svasta si prosla...  :Crying or Very sad:  
ne vidim u tvom potpisu,u kome je problem,tebi ili muzu?
meni nikad nisu rekli zasto je doslo do missed abortiona? samo se nagadja..ja sumnjam ali niko da potvrdi tocno,cak ni vlastelic. jesu tebi rekli?
ja kad pomislim da mi iza MPO dodje opet spontani,mislim da bi isti tren zavrsila na psihijatriji... to bi me bilo...
da,cula sam das se moze za punkciju nesto popit protiv bolova i za hsg sam popila voltaren neki jaki ali badave,nije djelovalo... a i za smirenje isto sam cula,nesto cu morat jel ce mi noge ja mislim trest ko siba.

----------


## skandy

sve je počelo sa muževom dijagnozom  oligoasthenozoospermia  

nakon dva misseda  dr.V.nas je uputio da napravimo kariogram .Kod muža ovaj puta sve u redu a kod mene je nalaz pokazao da sam nositelj balansirane translokacije.

Sad se liječimo u Ljubljani  ali jedan dio (primanje terapije i  folikulometrije) moći ću obavljati kod dr Vlastelića 

Daj se probaj malo opustit .Sva si mi u strahu od te punkcije .izludit ćeš do  2.mj.dok ne uđeš u postupak.Opusti se  čisto da nebi na psihičkoj bazi još poremetila menstrualne cikluse .Sve smo mi  to prošle i preživjele pa ćeš i ti.
sad je stvarno pre,pre rano da se operećuješ sa tim  
 :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

> Kod muža ovaj puta sve u redu a kod mene je nalaz pokazao da sam nositelj balansirane translokacije. Sad se liječimo u Ljubljani  ali jedan dio (primanje terapije i  folikulometrije) moći ću obavljati kod dr Vlastelića


Skandy, šta si mislila pod ti da se sada lječite u Ljubljani? I ja sam imala missed abortus pa me zanima. Rekli su mi da se pretrage rade tek nakon drugog spontanog, ali ja ne želim čekati i opet sve prolaziti ako se bilo kako može spriječiti. Šta znači da si nositelj balansirane translokacije?

----------


## pak

barbi ma opusti se bice sve ok.mozes popiti neku tabletu za bolove i jos njihova inekcija prije i prodje.Tako sam ja radila nisam ja bas njima vjerovala pa sam se obezbjedila jos i sama.Iza mene su 4 punkcije i 3 tranfera i  i poslije prvog sve je islo lakse kada razbijes onaj strah.
Meni je isto hsg bio jako strasan toliko da sam na pola pocela se dizati i govorila dr. da prestane i da nis od toga.Ali to je zato sto dr. nije uspijevao to napraviti i jos govorio kako je kod nerotkinji tesko namjestiti nesto na sta sam ja pukla jer da sam rodila nebi to ni radila i izmrcvario me do besvjesti prije nego je zapravo i poceo.Od tada sam rekla mm da me u tu bolnicu moze odvesti jedino u nesvjesti jer svjesno tamo ne ulazim vise.
Zato kazem meni punkcija nije tako strasna pored hsg, a uzmi u obzir da se sada zbog ovog zakona ide na blazu stimulaciju da se ne dobije puno j.s. tako da se racuna nekih 5 j.s. po ciklusu max.A to stvarno nije strasno puno i ide brzo.
Lijepo se opusti do 2 mj. da ne izludis i kako ti je skandy rekla da od stresa ne poremetis ostalo.

----------


## GIZMOS

> joj nadam se da meni nece biti nikog,jel iovako mi je bed i strah me za poludit,jos mi to treba.znam da se trebaju ucit na nekom ali sta bas na meni??? :?


Meni su na kiretaži bili studenti i bilo mi je ful neugodno dok sam ležala na stolu (nabrojala sam 7 ljudi skupa s doktoricom i sestrama). Srečom, kiretažu rade pod općom anestezijom pa je ta neugodnost kratko trajala jer sam odmah uspavana. Ali uvijek mi je ostalo pitanje da li netko od njih baš taj dan nešto radio ili su samo gledali. Dokorica mi je na viziti rekla samo da sam jako krvarila...

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja se često pitam kakva je ta bol kod punkcije, ali glupo je zamarati se time. Sječam se da sam prije HSG-a bila preplašena jer sam se naslušala priča o boli, ali na kraju je srečom sve prošlo bezbolno (osjetila sam samo jedan jači grč), mada je to možda zato što su mi jajovodi bili prohodni. Sve je to nekako individualno, ali ovaj mjesec sam provela sigurnih 10 sati kod zubara i dok sam se preznojavala na tom stolu razmišljala sam o punkciji i zaključila da ako sam prevladala taj strah od zubara i prošla tu torturu da ću i punkciju uspjet podnijet. Znam da je glupa usporedba, ali većeg straha od zubara još nisam spoznala pa sama sebe tješim da ništa ne može biti gore i iskreno se nadam da će biti baš tako...

----------


## pak

GIZMOS upravo je ta usporedba sa zubarom meni pala na pamet dok sam razmisljala sa cime usporediti.

----------


## dani82

Mene zanima gdije mm mora "napraviti" uzorak na dan punkcije, jer budimo realni u onom wc ti se zgadi život... Mi smo do sada uzorak nosili od doma, da li je to moguće ili se to mora tamo obavit za postupak??

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mene zanima gdije mm mora "napraviti" uzorak na dan punkcije, jer budimo realni u onom wc ti se zgadi život... Mi smo do sada uzorak nosili od doma, da li je to moguće ili se to mora tamo obavit za postupak??


Možete i od doma ali bi trebalo donjeti u sterilnoj posudi, posudi od bolnice i donjeti u roku pola sata i mora se držati na temperaturi tijela ako vam je to izvedivo vjerujem da neće imati niš protiv

----------


## kika83

Mene čeka prva punkcija ovaj mj( nadam se) i zasad sam još skulirana ali užasno se bojim. Neželim razmišljat o tome dok nedođe taj dan ali mislim da ču se tresti tamo od straha   :Grin:  
No, sigurno to nije ništa u usporedbi s rađanjem, gledam to kao neki testić prije rađanja  :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

PAK, onda će valjda biti podnošljivo, ali otom potom. sad me tek čeka laparoskopija pa se spremam za nju. zapravo se i ne bojim operacije, obzirom da sam pod anestezijom već bila. Više me nekako brine dijagnoza i samo se nadam da mi neće odstranjivat nešto šta nije potrebno, a i pomalo me plaši što u bolnicu idem 08.12.2009. baš kad su te gripe u punom zamahu (a bolnica je pravo mjesto za pokupit bakterije, viruse i svašta nešto)

----------


## barbyRI

> sve je počelo sa muževom dijagnozom  oligoasthenozoospermia  
> 
> nakon dva misseda  dr.V.nas je uputio da napravimo kariogram .Kod muža ovaj puta sve u redu a kod mene je nalaz pokazao da sam nositelj balansirane translokacije.
> 
> Sad se liječimo u Ljubljani  ali jedan dio (primanje terapije i  folikulometrije) moći ću obavljati kod dr Vlastelića 
> 
> Daj se probaj malo opustit .Sva si mi u strahu od te punkcije .izludit ćeš do  2.mj.dok ne uđeš u postupak.Opusti se  čisto da nebi na psihičkoj bazi još poremetila menstrualne cikluse .Sve smo mi  to prošle i preživjele pa ćeš i ti.
> sad je stvarno pre,pre rano da se operećuješ sa tim


a znam da je prerano da se tako opterecujem ali kad je to jace od mene... doci ce brzo 2mj...strah me da ne bude sad kakvih problema posto mi je TSH bio ovaj put povisen(pisala sm o tome na temi TSH)ali mi nije jos nitko nista odg.. da ne budem mogla ici na postupak... sta se tice toga da bi mi se mogli ciklusi poremetiti od sekiracije,vec jesu,ne dobijem ih ako ne pijem dabrostone(odnosno duphastone).i ovaj mj sam imala samo 1 dan sa svim duphastonima.i to me brine... vjerojatno su se poremetili od hormona stitnjace...samo mi je jos i to trebalo,a jedno vrijeme su mi bili ok.

----------


## pak

GIZMOS ma ne brini pa KBC je vec zabranio posijete upravo zbog virusa i svake god. je tako.Ja sam pocela vjerovati da se sve desava sa nekim razlogom i da sto god cinili nemozemo izbjeci sudbini, tako sa sad mantram da za sve postoji vrijeme kada ce i sta biti i nekako lakse prihvacam sve sto mi se dogadja i imam vjere da ce doci i moje vrijeme koje mozda nije sada kada ja to zelim ali ce doci.Znam da zvuci pomalo glupo i neki me samo blijedo gledaju kad im to kazem ali od silnog nerviranja koje sam prakticirala do sada nisam dobila nista osim uzasnih glavobolja pa eto pokusavam promijeniti stav i moram reci da puno lakse funkcioniram.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja vjerujem da promjena stava može samo pomoći, jer svi mi nakon kratkog vremena završimo u nakom krugu oko kojeg nam se počme vrtiti svijet. što prije se izvučemo iz tog kruga, prije čemo pronaći ono što tražimo. Hoću reći da se samo treba malo odmaknuti od neplodnosti, staviti je u drugi plan i živjeti. Ja još uvijek razrađujem tehniku ( ne ide mi baš ali pokušavam) ali barem na poslu više ne spominjem ništa i to mi olakšava put...Čini mi se da što više pričam o svemu da sam sve dalje svom cilju jer mu pridajem preveliku pažnju i negativnu energiju koja proizlazi iz neuspjeha, ali opet, kako se maknuti od svega??? ma bit će to...kad-tad!  :Heart:

----------


## pak

E upravo tako sam i ja pocela ne pricam nikom o svojim planovima i drugi misle da sam ili odustala ili postala inertna a ja samo laganini  sutim i ne govorim nista.Evo jedino ovdje se vracam malo u te vode.Samo me moja gin. izbacila malo iz takta prosli tjedan kada sam bila kod nje i to ne za sebe nego za kumu otisla po nesto a ona ce meni pa vi nas izbjegavate nema vas jeste li odustali, mislite li krenuti ponovo pa godine vam idu.Mislim pravo me zatekla sa pitanjima jer kada sam krenula u MPO govorila mi je kud tako zurim iz jednog u drugi mlada sam i sl. a sada odjednom godine mi prolaze.A kad sam rekla da mi je ovaj zakon koma i da cekam mozda se sta promijeni kaze da mogu ja i ostariti dok se oni dogovore i da se bacim u akciju.
Ali ja sam se malo skulirala i rekla da sam u cvijetu mladosti i da se nedam nervirati i bit ce kad bude i javiti cu joj na vrijeme.Bila je  :shock:

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja sam odlučila u 4 mjesecu uzet godišnji i otići u Mb bez da itko zna, osim bližnjih što je neizbježno! Najgore su poslje sva ona zapitkivanja (nas je na poslu 30 i svi znaju za moj problem jer nisam to skrivala). Radimo u smjenama i stalno se mjenjamo i svi me pitaju isto i svima odgovaram isto i puni mi je kufer svega toga, pa im sada kratko i jasno odgovorim: Pa da ima novosti ne bi bila na poslu i to je to, bez suvišnih detalja koji svaki put iznova podsječaju na moju tugu-nepotrebno! Ovdje na forumu mi je nekako drukčije, svi smo u istom ili sličnom sosu, a nekome se moramo povjeravati da ne držimo sve u sebi. Ja recimo s MM ne pričam puno o teme jer ne želim njega opterečivati pa kad mi je teško utjehu pronađem ovdje, mada oni najdublji strahovi ipak ostaju samo u meni, a njih ne želim ni izgovoriti na glas da ne bi postali stvarni!

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika83, kada počinješ sa folikulometrijama?

----------


## skandy

> skandy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kod muža ovaj puta sve u redu a kod mene je nalaz pokazao da sam nositelj balansirane translokacije. Sad se liječimo u Ljubljani  ali jedan dio (primanje terapije i  folikulometrije) moći ću obavljati kod dr Vlastelića  
> 
> 
> Skandy, šta si mislila pod ti da se sada lječite u Ljubljani? I ja sam imala missed abortus pa me zanima. Rekli su mi da se pretrage rade tek nakon drugog spontanog, ali ja ne želim čekati i opet sve prolaziti ako se bilo kako može spriječiti. Šta znači da si nositelj balansirane translokacije?



meni je doktor u par navrata rekao da se  pretrage rade nakon trećeg spontanog,tako da se osjećam pravom sretnicom što smo to odradili već nakon drugog. Ne vjerujem da će te već sada poslati  raditi testove koagulograma i  kariotipa .Jedino  ako  ne kreneš sama o svom trošku.

U Ljubljani se lječimo na preporuku prof.Begovića a nakon poražavajućih rezultata mojeg kariograma.To što sam nosioc balansirane recipročnetranslokacije znači da je uz takav nalaz moguć novi spontani pobačaj  ili rodjenje djeteta sa  malformacijama i retardacijom.
Da bi to spriječili pokušat ćemo u Ljubljani sa PGD-om (preimplatacijskom dijagnostikom )

----------


## GIZMOS

Super si to objasnila svojim rječima i sad mi je jasnije! Sječam se kad sam otišla na color doppler prije kiretaže da mi potvrde da nema srčane akcije, doktorica je rekla da se na plodu vidi zadebljanje i da je moguće da se ta trudnoča održala da bi se beba rodila sa malformacijama. Ja nisam ništa od toga vidila jer je bilo presitno na sličici. Sječam se i da mi je rekla da se ne moram bojati i da to ne mora imati nikakve veze sa budućim trudnočama...nadam se da je tako.

----------


## skandy

naravno da ne mora imati nikakve veze sa sljedećom  trudnoćom.

Samo lijepo vedro i opušteno u sljedeći postupak  ,sa puno pozitivnih misli.Tako je najzdravije, kako za nas same tako i za okolinu koja s nama sve prolazi.   :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Cure moje držite mi se, bit ćemo i mi jednog dana velikih trbuha i kukati da nam je teško dignut se iz ležećeg položaja i gunđati muževima jer nas opasno peru hormoni i žaliti se što ne možemo popiti čašu vina a baš bi pasala...
... i osijetiti lupanje našeg malog vragolana ili male princeze i kupovat malenu robicu i bočice i krevetiće i moći ćemo jesti do mile volje bez da nas peče savjesti i čekati taj dan kada će naša ljubav doći na ovaj svijet... i tada će sve ove muke i brige biti daleko   :Heart:

----------


## dani82

E da, mi sutra idemo kod psihologa po potvrdu... držite fige da nas ne prokuže i pa da nam nedaju potvrdu   :Laughing:  

Javim kako je to prošlo i što su nas pitali.

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure moje držite mi se, bit ćemo i mi jednog dana velikih trbuha i kukati da nam je teško dignut se iz ležećeg položaja i gunđati muževima jer nas opasno peru hormoni i žaliti se što ne možemo popiti čašu vina a baš bi pasala...
> ... i osijetiti lupanje našeg malog vragolana ili male princeze i kupovat malenu robicu i bočice i krevetiće i moći ćemo jesti do mile volje bez da nas peče savjesti i čekati taj dan kada će naša ljubav doći na ovaj svijet... i tada će sve ove muke i brige biti daleko


dany82 pozlatile ti se rijeci.....  :Smile:   ma nek budem sa velikom businom,jedva se gegala samo da to dozivim jednog dana...
sretno sutra kod psihologa.... kod kojeg si ti dr?
napisala si da drzimo fige da vas ne prokuze...sta to,ne kuzim... :? ali evo kako kazem ja cu drzat......  :Smile:  


cure,vi koje ste imale spontani,da li su vam ikad rekli zasto je doslo do toga?meni se plod prestao razvijat su mi samo rekli.ali ja mislim da je doslo do toga bas radi nekvalitetnih spermija mm i da se nije plod mogao normalno razvijat.jednom sam to napomenula dr. vlastelicu pa mi je rekao da moguce...sad... :?

----------


## dani82

> sretno sutra kod psihologa.... kod kojeg si ti dr?
> napisala si da drzimo fige da vas ne prokuze...sta to,ne kuzim... :? ali evo kako kazem ja cu drzat......


Ja sam ti kod docentice.

Ovo si figama je bila šala, , kao da nas ne prokuže da smo totalno ludi pa da nam ne daju potvrdu   :Smile:

----------


## kika83

> Cure moje držite mi se, bit ćemo i mi jednog dana velikih trbuha i kukati da nam je teško dignut se iz ležećeg položaja i gunđati muževima jer nas opasno peru hormoni i žaliti se što ne možemo popiti čašu vina a baš bi pasala...
> ... i osijetiti lupanje našeg malog vragolana ili male princeze i kupovat malenu robicu i bočice i krevetiće i moći ćemo jesti do mile volje bez da nas peče savjesti i čekati taj dan kada će naša ljubav doći na ovaj svijet... i tada će sve ove muke i brige biti daleko


Ja jedva čekam   :Grin:

----------


## kika83

> Kika83, kada počinješ sa folikulometrijama?


Sutra je prva i jedva čekam da vidim dali ima šta zanimljivoga  :/

----------


## GIZMOS

Ma što se tiće tih spontanih doktori a ni znanost nemaju baš nekih logičkih objašnjenja. To je valjda opstanak najboljih-prirodna selekcija. Zato i kažu da se tek nakon drugog, trećg spontanog ide na detaljniju obradu! nama to izgleda strašno, ali stvarno ne mora uvijek postojati problem. moja mama je recimo između mene i sestre imala 3 spontana (dvaput u kasnijoj trudnoći gdje je morala ići baš na porod i 1 dosta rano). Nikada je nisu slali na neku obradu i usprkos svemu je na kraju dobila nas. Tko to može shvatiti!

Kika83, držim ti fige za barem nekoliko folikulića sutra i sve bude u najboljem redu!

----------


## GIZMOS

Htjela sam reči još da sam jednu noć sanjala moju bebu (koja će jednom biti moja) i cjeli dan me držao taj prekrasan osječaj i pozitivna energija. San je bio toliko stvaran, kao da sam ga živila u tom trenutku. Buđenje je bilo još stvarnije...  :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> Htjela sam reči još da sam jednu noć sanjala moju bebu (koja će jednom biti moja) i cjeli dan me držao taj prekrasan osječaj i pozitivna energija. San je bio toliko stvaran, kao da sam ga živila u tom trenutku. Buđenje je bilo još stvarnije...


joj,i ja svako toliko sanjam da imam svoju bebu,da sam sretna,da ju nosim,i kad se probudim vidim da je to samo san bio...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

dani82 javi kako je proslo....

----------


## kika83

*Dani82* nek prođe sve super i da nemate nikakvih problema   :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Evo kratkog izvješća:

Nakon što sam šetala od jedne do druge ambulante jer nitko nije znao di bi ja to trebala bit naručena napokon sam našla di smo naručeni.
Dodijeljeni smo jednoj prekrasnoj mladoj psihologinj/psihijatrici koja zapravo nije imala pojma što bi s nama ... naravno to ne pripisujem njenoj mladost već apsurdnošću ovog zakona za koji nitko ne zna kako se provodi.
Sve u svemu lijepo smo se s njom popričali vezano za mpo i za život općenito. Na kraju je ona rekla da se malo mora  posavjetovat kako bi ta potvrda trebala izgledat i da će nam je poslat poštom.
Eto toliko o dobivanju psihološke potvrde. 
E da i rekla je da se zapravo mora i raspitat da li to savjetovanje mora trajati nekoliko puta :? 

*Kika83* želim ti puuuno sreće sutra na folikometriji   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* baš cijeli dan virkam na forum i razmišljam kako će proći to psihološko savjetovanje i što će vam reći a kad ono živi apsurd! Prestrašno je to kako smo zapeli u birokraciji. Ja sam baš u petak dobila uputnicu od svoje doktorice kako si mi rekla i planiram se sutra naručiti na centralno naručivanje. Stvarno živa lakrdija! A ono tek da idemo po nekoliko puta, mislim strašno...i trebala bih nekoliko puta na savjetovanje jer iz mjeseca u mjesec već pune tri godine čekam taj plus na testu pa ništa i zbog toga sam već jadna   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Jesi dugo čekala na naručivanje termina?

*barbyRI* vidim u potpisu da imaš isto hipotireozu...meni su rekli da sam imala spontani zbog disbalansa hormona i da je hipotireoza sigurno jedan od većih uzroka neplodnosti. Ja sam na Eutiroxu 75 i osjećam se dobro, TSH mi je u granicama normale a antitijela su povišena jer nikada više i neće biti niska s obzirom da je autoimuna bolest - Hashimoto. Znam da je nama koje imamo bolesti štitnjače puno teže ostati u drugom stanju ali nema predaje, nadam se svaki ciklus...
Kako ti podnosiš divljanje hormona?

*Kika83* draga sretno sutra...javi nam se obavezno  :Love:

----------


## dani82

> *dani82* baš cijeli dan virkam na forum i razmišljam kako će proći to psihološko savjetovanje i što će vam reći a kad ono živi apsurd! Prestrašno je to kako smo zapeli u birokraciji. Ja sam baš u petak dobila uputnicu od svoje doktorice kako si mi rekla i planiram se sutra naručiti na centralno naručivanje. Stvarno živa lakrdija! A ono tek da idemo po nekoliko puta, mislim strašno...i trebala bih nekoliko puta na savjetovanje jer iz mjeseca u mjesec već pune tri godine čekam taj plus na testu pa ništa i zbog toga sam već jadna    
> Jesi dugo čekala na naručivanje termina?


Ma znaš što moram ti reć da sam ja nekako pozitivna i da se nadam da nećemo morat više puta odlazit tamo, mislim čemu???
A ako te dopadne ista ženskica bit će vam super, stvarno je draga, ja ću ti ako želiš na pp poslat njeno ime pa možeš tražit nju ..eto ona je bar jedno savjetovanje obavila i sad će znat što će s vama.
Ja ću do kraja tjedna znat da li mi je poslala tu potvrdu ili ne.

Nisam dugo čekala, kojih dva tjedna.

----------


## barbyRI

dani82,jel moguce da se uopce ta potvrda od psihologa ni ne dobije,mislim jel moguce da nekom ne odobre....?
koliko traje taj razgovor,i jel moraju oba partnera doci?pretpostavljam da,da ..jel mm je izostat sa posla zivi cirkus...  :Mad:

----------


## barbyRI

[quote="diabolica"]

*barbyRI* vidim u potpisu da imaš isto hipotireozu...meni su rekli da sam imala spontani zbog disbalansa hormona i da je hipotireoza sigurno jedan od većih uzroka neplodnosti. Ja sam na Eutiroxu 75 i osjećam se dobro, TSH mi je u granicama normale a antitijela su povišena jer nikada više i neće biti niska s obzirom da je autoimuna bolest - Hashimoto. Znam da je nama koje imamo bolesti štitnjače puno teže ostati u drugom stanju ali nema predaje, nadam se svaki ciklus...
Kako ti podnosiš divljanje hormona?


diabolica,imam isto hipotireozu i to vec 15 god nazalost i od tada uzimam euthyrox 75mg ali mi se sada TSH povecao i vjerojatno ce mi povecat dozu.T3,T4 su ok.a do sad vec duze su bili hormoni u granicama normale.pisala sm dosta o tome svemu na TSH temi pa ako ti se da skicni....kako ti stojis sa kilazom? ja sam se naglo udebljala tako sam razocarana...a meni su rekli da stitnjaca nije neka prepreka zas ostat trudna,ma ja ne vjerujem....idem u 12mj kod endokrinologa pa cu vidjet,samo me sad strah kad mi se TSH povisio da me nece pustit na postupak.

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRI* ne znam da li će biti slučajeva kada netko neće dobiti potvrdu, ali mislim da neće. To mislim iz dva razloga, prvo zato jer mislim da je to savjetovanje zapravo da nam pomogne ako imamo nekih problema, a ne zato da nam još više sve ovo zagorča. Drugo zato jer smatram da smo svi mi koji smo svjesno ušli u mpo postuak zapravo potpuno psihički zdrave osobe, jer netko ko je imalo labilan ne bi mogao skupiti snage za sve ovo.
I koliko god nam je sve ovo sada teško smatram da ćemo iz ovog izaći kao snažnije osobe s bebačem u naručju  :Heart: 

A tm mora biti na savjetovanju.

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRI* jesi se ti već naručila kod endokrinologa i dobila termin? Mm isto mora ić pa me zanima koliko se čeka.

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* i ja sam se naglo udebljala, luda sam od toga, razočarana do kraja....TSH mi je zadnji bio 3,61 i to je ok. ali ne smije biti veći jer nas stvarno neće pustiti u postupak. Na temi TSH čitam da mora biti do 2 i tako a moj je isto onda za to visok. 
Ne kažem da se ne može zatrudniti sa bolesnom štitnjačom ali da otežava to je sigurno točno....ja nekako cijelo vrijeme nju optužujem za sve ovo, otkad znam da imam hipotireozu sve mi je krenulo nizbrdo, udebljala sam se, nervozna sam bila non stop a i razlog spontanog je bila štitnjača odnosno štitnjača nije dovoljno proizvodila hormona, TSH mi je bio koma velik. 
Svakako je trebamo držati pod kontrolom, kontrolirati TSH, T3, T4 i antitijela. Nije mi dr. Vlašić specijalno ništa govorio o hormonima štinjače, pregledao je nalaz sa nuklearne, druge hormone, briseve, dao uputnicu za HIV i hepatitis i rekao da do veljače obavimo psihologa i pravnika. I to je to. Samo ja isto  svakako  planiram posjetiti endokrinologa prije postupka. Nekako mi nije jasno zašto ti se povečao TSH, izgleda da ti doza od 75 nije dovoljna jer ti štitnjača odumire....kako se osjećaš, jel osjećaš kakve promjene?

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* i ja sam se naglo udebljala, luda sam od toga, razočarana do kraja....TSH mi je zadnji bio 3,61 i to je ok. ali ne smije biti veći jer nas stvarno neće pustiti u postupak. Na temi TSH čitam da mora biti do 2 i tako a moj je isto onda za to visok. 
> Ne kažem da se ne može zatrudniti sa bolesnom štitnjačom ali da otežava to je sigurno točno....ja nekako cijelo vrijeme nju optužujem za sve ovo, otkad znam da imam hipotireozu sve mi je krenulo nizbrdo, udebljala sam se, nervozna sam bila non stop a i razlog spontanog je bila štitnjača odnosno štitnjača nije dovoljno proizvodila hormona, TSH mi je bio koma velik. 
> Svakako je trebamo držati pod kontrolom, kontrolirati TSH, T3, T4 i antitijela. Nije mi dr. Vlašić specijalno ništa govorio o hormonima štinjače, pregledao je nalaz sa nuklearne, druge hormone, briseve, dao uputnicu za HIV i hepatitis i rekao da do veljače obavimo psihologa i pravnika. I to je to. Samo ja isto  svakako  planiram posjetiti endokrinologa prije postupka. Nekako mi nije jasno zašto ti se povečao TSH, izgleda da ti doza od 75 nije dovoljna jer ti štitnjača odumire....kako se osjećaš, jel osjećaš kakve promjene?


meni je bio pred godinu,1,70,pred 6mj 3,60 da bi sad bio 7,42.zato sam se i udebljala,znojim se dosta inace mi je uvijek bilo hladno,kosa mi se jako masti,pada,glavobolje ceste imam,jako brzo planem,iznerviram se,itd.  kod kojeg si ti endokr? ali interesantno mene ginek nije ni pitao u zadnje vrijem kakvi su mi hormoni stitnjace,a to ej vazno radi MPO.sta ne?



dani82 ja idem sad pocetkom 12mj,inace se dosta ceka,kad sam u 9mj zavla za narucit se rekli su mi da tek za 6mj,ovo sam jedva preko neke vezice upala,iako i ovo cekam vec dosta,strasna guzva je...ja vec 15 god idem na polikliniku i uvijek cekanje i kad te naruce po par sati...

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* ja idem kod endokriniloga (dr. Peršića) na polikliniku Sunce. Platim dosta ali sam odmah na redu i nema čekanja. Oni su mi i otkrili da imam hipotireozu...tko zna šta bi bilo sa mnom da nisam išla tamo na sistematski  :Rolling Eyes:   Pošalju mi nalaze krvi kući na mail kad tamo vadim krv. U KBC mi je stavrno naporno čekati toliko dugo. A TSH, T4, T3 i antitijela vadim na nuklearnoj na uputnicu. 
Btw. stvarno ti je dosta narastao, zato se i znojiš, opada ti kosa....moraš hitno ići riješavati to jer ne možeš čekati zbog postupka. Kad ti povećaju dozu Eutiroxa treba barem mjesec dana da se vrati na normalu pa da stigneš to izravnati do postupka. Čudno da te nitko nije tražio friške nalaze hormona štitnjače  :? 
Moj savjet ti je da ne čekaš jer će ti odgoditi postupak! Požuri da zajedno razmjenjujemo dojmove u veljači!

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam bila 8 mj. u Rijeci kod endokrinologa radi prolaktina i iscjedka iz dojki i čekala sam točno 2 mjeseca (na uputnici mi je bila šifra N97 za sterilitas pa možda zato). Uglavnom kada sam ih nazvala u 6 mjescecu ako mi mogu pomaknuti termin za par dana jer sam morala na put, onda su mi rekli ili 24.08. da dođem ili tek iza nove godine. Užas!

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS*  koliki ti je sada prolaktin? Ja imam isto malo pivišen ali mi dr. nije ništa dala za smanjivanje (Brombergon) jer je navodno premalo iznad vrijednosti. Bio mi je 560 a granica je 500.

U Rijeci se stvarno dugo čeka na endokrinologa, u dva mjeseca se svašta promijeni u organizmu, pogotovo kod nas koje se pripremamo za posatupak kad moraju nalazi biti u redu. Npr. TSH se promijeni za 15 dana...
Ali znam da se i na Rebru u Zg čeka isto dugo tako da je jedino riješenje privatno ako hoćeš što prije doći na red.

----------


## GIZMOS

Meni je uvijek između 500-600, recimo neka granična vrijednost, ali u Rijeci ne pridaju važnost tome! Čekam menzis da idem ponovit nalaze pa ču vidit situaciju onda. kad sam na poliklinici vadila krv u 8 mjesecu mi je prvi put bio u redu (oko 250) ali su mi dali neki hormon u infuziju i pratili rast prolaktina kao reakciju na taj hormon. Endokrinologica je rekla da sam vjerojatno malo osjetljivija kao osoba ali da mi ne bi davala hormonsku terapiju! Baš me zanima koliko će sada biti!

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* ja idem kod endokriniloga (dr. Peršića) na polikliniku Sunce. Platim dosta ali sam odmah na redu i nema čekanja. Oni su mi i otkrili da imam hipotireozu...tko zna šta bi bilo sa mnom da nisam išla tamo na sistematski   Pošalju mi nalaze krvi kući na mail kad tamo vadim krv. U KBC mi je stavrno naporno čekati toliko dugo. A TSH, T4, T3 i antitijela vadim na nuklearnoj na uputnicu. 
> Btw. stvarno ti je dosta narastao, zato se i znojiš, opada ti kosa....moraš hitno ići riješavati to jer ne možeš čekati zbog postupka. Kad ti povećaju dozu Eutiroxa treba barem mjesec dana da se vrati na normalu pa da stigneš to izravnati do postupka. Čudno da te nitko nije tražio friške nalaze hormona štitnjače  :? 
> Moj savjet ti je da ne čekaš jer će ti odgoditi postupak! Požuri da zajedno razmjenjujemo dojmove u veljači!


a idem pocetkom 12mj prije nikako ne mogu na red,nadam se da nece biti kasno i da se do 2.mj mi to popravi.ne,zamisli niko me nije pitao za nalaze stitnjace,ja sama pitala opce prakse dr. da mi da da vadim..koda sam znala da nesto ne stima..... 
meni je prolaktin 247...
jucer sam pocela pit duphastone,11.dan  mi je pa do 25.

----------


## dani82

*kika83* kako je prošlo??
U kolkiko si sati uopće bila na folikometriji?

----------


## kika83

*Dani82* bila sam jutros u 8,8.30 naručena i kasnila sam prvi put jer nisam mogla ulaz naći zbog radova( pop... sam)  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Da se nadovežem na temu prolaktina, meni je u 4mj bio 715 i Vlašić nije reagirao na to, prošli mj je bio 920 i dao mi je Bromergon(napokon).
A sad moje izvješće od danas: tužna i jako jako razočarana  :Sad:  
Na klomifen sam loše reagirala, dobili smo samo jedan folikul od 15mm i par manjih(ako se povećaju šta do petka), endometriji katastrofa, samo 5mm  :Crying or Very sad:   Sutra sam opet na uzv i najvjerovatnije u petak punkcija.
Nepolažem nikakve nade ni u ovaj folikul a još manje sam postupak pa kako bude  :/

----------


## skandy

Joj Kika to ti još ne mora ništa značiti
U prvom postupku doktor je  svaki puta nakon folikulometrije mahao glavom i radio zabrinjavajuće face   jer imam jako malo folikula(dva ,tri) da bi se do punkcije broj ipak malo povećao . oplodili mi neku jadnu js  da bi na kraju  beta bila pozitivna.dobro,završilo se sve kako već je ali to su već neki drugi razlozi.
dugo je još petak    :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Kika83 ne brini, do petka se svašta još može izdešavat.... ja se nadam da će ovi manji narast, evo i malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika83

Ovih par, neznam ni koliko ih je nisu ni vrijedni spomena  :Crying or Very sad:   Najviše me brine endo jer je užasno tanak a nije mi dao ništa da ga barem malo podebljam :?  Kaže još je rano za njega(danas 8dc).
Hvala cure na vibrama   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

kika sta da ti kazem,...ali ne gubi nadu...sretno u petak

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika83, koliki bi trebao biti endometrij 8 dan? Ja to baš ne kužim! U 9 mjesecu mi je privatna gin. rekla da mi je 12 , a bio mi je 12 dan ciklusa. Pitala sam je šta to znači, a ona je rekla da je to super. Ovaj mjesec sam bila 6 dc i docentica je rekla da mi je 5 mm, ali nisam je ništa pitala pa ne znam dal je to dobro ili loše!

----------


## frka

kika, mislim da se meni endic podebljao izmedju 2 folikulometrije s 5 na 10mm tak da nemoj brinuti... i moj dr. je mrmljao "super"

 :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

> Kika83, koliki bi trebao biti endometrij 8 dan? Ja to baš ne kužim! U 9 mjesecu mi je privatna gin. rekla da mi je 12 , a bio mi je 12 dan ciklusa. Pitala sam je šta to znači, a ona je rekla da je to super. Ovaj mjesec sam bila 6 dc i docentica je rekla da mi je 5 mm, ali nisam je ništa pitala pa ne znam dal je to dobro ili loše!


Koliko sam čitala po forumu trebao bi biti najmanje 7mm da bi došlo do implantacije. A 12 je suuuuuper. Meni nikad takav nije bio. Sad ga je i klomifen stanjio  :Sad:   Pitat ču ga sutra ako ima šta da mi da da ga malo podebljamo  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

Današnje stanje na 9dc- folikul od 20, 16 i 15mm, endometriji 7mm, večeras Ovitrelle i petak ujutro punkcija :D   :D   :D   :D

----------


## skandy

Jesam   ti rekla    :D

----------


## barbyRI

super kika  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

> Današnje stanje na 9dc- folikul od 20, 16 i 15mm, endometriji 7mm, večeras Ovitrelle i petak ujutro punkcija :D   :D   :D   :D


Pa jesam ti rekla da će sve biti dobro!!!! Baš sam nekako i ja uzbuđena ko da i ja ulazim  u postupak   :Laughing:  

 :D   :D   :D 

Jel si sama daješ Ovitrelle?

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Kika navijam za tebe !!!  :D 

Cure koliko se čeka da vas nazovu nakon što im se faksira uputnica i zahtjev kod kojeg dokotra želite ići? 
Danas sam faksirala pa da znam otprilike koliko dana moram čekati.

----------


## dani82

> Cure koliko se čeka da vas nazovu nakon što im se faksira uputnica i zahtjev kod kojeg dokotra želite ići?


Oni ti to obrađuju pod kraj mjeseca, tako da ti o tome ovisi. Do kraja mjeseca ćeš dobit odgovor.

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Hvala Dani   :Smile:  .

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* nisam stigla jučer na forum a vidim danas nagle preokrete. Super, drago mi je...vidiš da će sve biti u redu i ne treba paničariti. lako mi je sad govorit. 

Hm, kao da se vidim već u veljači ...bit ću još gora nego ti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Uz tebe sam...drži se i jedva čekam petak da čujem sve pojedinosti.

----------


## kika83

Jel si sama daješ Ovitrelle?

Mm če me piknut večeras.   :Grin:   Sestra na humanoj mi je objasnila kako da se piknem i nije nikakav problem. Samo mi je lakše da me mm nego sama.
Jedva čekam petak da vidim situaciju  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

jedno pitanjce.. koliko pikica si moras dat u jednom postupku?

----------


## kika83

> jedno pitanjce.. koliko pikica si moras dat u jednom postupku?


Neznam na koje pikice misliš? Za ovulaciju ili štopericu?

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* ja isto ne znam kako ide taj postupak sa pikanjem i štoperica  :?  :?  :? ...ajde nam malo objasni...

----------


## babyB

drage moje,čitam vas i vidim da imate pitanja pa vam pišem.
dakle,ovisi u kojem ste protokolu.
ako ste u dugom onda 21dc krećete s jednom injekcijom decapeptyla,a 3 dan od   :Evil or Very Mad:  uključujete i menopur/gonal.ovisi o situaciji i razvoju folikula.
ja sam primila ukupno 36menopura,ali to je bilo prije ovog zakona o 3 stanice stoga vjerujem da je sad situacija drugačija.
svaki dan sam si davala 3menopura+decapeptyl.
kad su folikuli bili za punkciju tada sam prije punkcije(mislim 24sata) otišla u bolnicu po štopericu i to točno u 22sata.
sad sam sretna jer imam   :Saint:   :Saint:  zato nemojte odustajati.
_samo hrabro naprijed.dogodit će se čudo,samo treba u njega vjerovati._
 :Love:

----------


## lucija83

babyB  :Bye:  pozdrav tebi a tvojim anđelima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

> *Kika83* ja isto ne znam kako ide taj postupak sa pikanjem i štoperica  :?  :?  :? ...ajde nam malo objasni...


ni ja ne znam nista o tome,sve mi je to novo...tek me ceka sve to....
koliko sam skuzila oko 3,4 dnevno jel tako? i koliko dana za ovulaciju,koliko stopericu?

----------


## dani82

Žene moje drage i ja sam nova, ali koliko sam ja skužila mi koje ulazimo u blaži postupak (a to je mislim većina nas zbog novog zakona) nećemo uopće koristit injekcije osim štoperice, jer  se za blaži protokol koriste klomifeni ili neke druge tablete. Jedino se pred punkciju dobiva štoperica i to je to.
Ako sam u krivu neka me neko ispravi ili ako netko ko je bio nedavno u postupku zna nešto više nek piše   :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

Nek nam netko stvarno malo pobliže objasni kako to sve funkcionira.
Klomifen služi za indukciju ovulacije kod IVF-a. Ja imam dokazane ovulacije i kad sam bila na folikulometriji za inseminacije svaki put bi mi folikuli bili veliki i imala bi ih po 3-4. Npr. zato ne znam zašto moram piti Klomifen. Valjda zato da dobijem što više folikula ili??'
Ajde dobre duše pomognite...

----------


## kika83

Ja isto neznam baš sve jer sam do sad samo bila na klomifenima. Znam da se cure pikaju s Gonalima, Menopurima... i to od početka ciklusa. Dakle sve isto kao i kod klomifena. Stop injekcija se daje da se stopira ovulacija mislim 24-36 sati prije ovulacije, pa nebi folikul ili folikuli puknuli.
E sad s ovim novim zakonom daju blagu stimulaciju da nebi došli do velikog broja folikula.

----------


## kika83

> Žene moje drage i ja sam nova, ali koliko sam ja skužila mi koje ulazimo u blaži postupak (a to je mislim većina nas zbog novog zakona) nećemo uopće koristit injekcije osim štoperice, jer  se za blaži protokol koriste klomifeni ili neke druge tablete. Jedino se pred punkciju dobiva štoperica i to je to.
> Ako sam u krivu neka me neko ispravi ili ako netko ko je bio nedavno u postupku zna nešto više nek piše


Mislim da se i dalje pikaju s tim injekcijama samo u možda manjim količinama. Nažalost ima nekih koje uopće nereagiraju na Klomifen ili Femaru pa moraju koristit druge stimulacije.

----------


## big blue

Pozdrav suborkama,

s obzirom da ću u veljači na prvi IVF i ja sam zelena po pitanju stimulacija ali mislim da klomifen osim što služi za indukciju ovulacije koristi se kako bi se dobio koji folikul više. U prirodnom ciklusu je to uglavnom 1 vodeći folikul a sa klomifenom se može dobiti (ovisi o ženi) 3-4 (baš kao što je i diabolica napisala) i to je odlična reakcija na klomifen. (neke žene toliko folikula dobivaju sa menopurima/gonalima).

Što se tiče pikanja i stimulacije, koje će možda u većini slučajeva sada biti blaže zbog zakona, opet sve ovisi od žene do žene. Ja osobno ću imati "standardnu stimulaciju" od 2 ampule menopura dnevno uz obrazloženje docentice da nema smisla ići na blažu stimulaciju najviše zbog nepoznavanja kako će moje tijelo reagirati a onda i zbog nekih mojih nalaza (povišen FSH). Dakle, prema doktorici, nema smisla ići na blažu stimulaciju jer postoji mogućnost da ću lošije reagirati pa da se ne desi da ne dobijem pre mali proj folikula (čitaj 1 ili 2) idemo sa normalnom stimulacijom. Kada budemo vidjeli kako ću prvi puta reagirati tek tada možemo kalkulirati sa stimulacijama. No vjerojatno i godine igraju ulogu. Tako da ću se ja svaki dan pikati.

----------


## kika83

Ajme cure mene je več počela lovit frka i panika :/ 
Stalno se pitam i šta ako ovaj folikul od 20mm pukne unatoč štoperici, šta ako ova dva se ne povečaju i nebudu za punkciju, šta ako me bude jako bolilo? Ajme već tako paničarim a šta če tek sutra bit kad krenemo za RI.   :Grin:  A tek kad uđem u ambulantu,ajme neželim niti razmišljati  :Laughing:

----------


## GIZMOS

*Big blue,* tebi je docentica već odredila protokol? Sad sam ja zbunjena jer mi nismo ništa konkretno dogovarale. Rekla mi je samo da se upišem na listu za 2 mjesec i ja sam tako napravila i kad me sestra mira pitala kakav postupak ja sam bubnula prirodni jer bi mi za prvi put takav najbolje odgovarao obzirom da u 4 mj imam stimulirani u MB a docentica to, naravno, ne zna (još uvijek). Sada se samo nadam da će laparo proći ok i da ću se do 2 mjeseca oporavit i da mi neće odgađati postupak. 
Tebi nije redlagala IVF u prirodnom cikliusu ili si ti inzistirala da ideš u stimulirani?

*Kika83,* kad si bila na folikulometriji, da li su te tražili potvrde od psihologa i pravnika? znam da si pisala da je nisi još dobila pa me zanima da li bez obzira na to primaju u postupak...PS nemoj se brinuti za punkciju, uzmi nešto za bolove i stisni zube. To će biti tik-tak gotovo!

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* meni nitko nije ništa za to rekao, niti me išta pitao i normalno sam ušla u postupak. Vjerovatno onda ja netrebam jer sam već dugo na odjelu humane :?

----------


## dani82

*Kika83* ništa ne brini, bit će sve kako mora bit, vjerujem da je punkcija bolna ali isto tako vjerujem i da se da preživit   :Grin:  
...a što se tiče jajnih stanica evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~, ali i za to sam sigurna da će biti u redu   :Love:  

*Gizmos* sad si ti mene zbunila, mene sestra Mira nije uopće ništa pitala, sad se bojim da me docentica nije ni stavila na listu, jel to moguće  :?

----------


## kika83

*Dani82* ma imaš još vremena da ti odredi stimulaciju. Kad ste se dogovorili da opet dođeš? Sigurno si na listi, ako ti je tako rekla. Vjerovatno te i upisala o onu njihovu knjižicu  :Smile:  
Ja sam jučer pitala Vlašića ako može kakva injekcija za punkciju, rekao je da može, iako da neboli tako jako kad se radi od 2,3 folikula več da je bol puno jača kad ih je više. Pa bili živi pa vidili  :Grin:

----------


## GIZMOS

> vjerovatno onda ja netrebam jer sam već dugo na odjelu humane :?


Ja sam planirala i to obavit pa ako pitaju dobro, a ako ne-nikom ništa! Najgore bi bilo da se desi kao nekima na VV da kažu da ne treba pa dođe postupak pa ipak treba-i onda si u klincu? 
Ja sam si ovih dana dala truda i nažicala par uputnica pa sam tako jučer napravila TORCH, danas sve one briseve i sad čekam menzis da napravim hormone i ostalo što mi treba za bolnicu pa ću sad biti u fazi išćekivanja nalaza i nadati se da je sve ok i da neće biti odgađanja biločega!

----------


## skandy

> *Dani82* ) 
> Ja sam jučer pitala Vlašića ako može kakva injekcija za punkciju, rekao je da može, iako da neboli tako jako kad se radi od 2,3 folikula več da je bol puno jača kad ih je više. Pa bili živi pa vidili


kika,nije bol manja nego kraće traje i to je prednost što se tiče boli :Smile: 

ajde,van sa crnim mislima i strahom.   :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Gizmos* sad si ti mene zbunila, mene sestra Mira nije uopće ništa pitala, sad se bojim da me docentica nije ni stavila na listu, jel to moguće  :?


mislim da ni mene nije ona upisivala nego mi je samo rekla da se javim sestri i ja samo tako napravila. Sestra mira me upisala u onu njihovu listu za veljaču. Valjda je to to! Nazovi sutra humanu i obavezno si provjeri pa si sigurna, jer docentica nekad zaboravi šta je rekla ako si to ne napiše na karton!

----------


## barbyRI

> *Kika83* ništa ne brini, bit će sve kako mora bit, vjerujem da je punkcija bolna ali isto tako vjerujem i da se da preživit   
> ...a što se tiče jajnih stanica evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~, ali i za to sam sigurna da će biti u redu   
> 
> *Gizmos* sad si ti mene zbunila, mene sestra Mira nije uopće ništa pitala, sad se bojim da me docentica nije ni stavila na listu, jel to moguće  :?



dani82 ni meni nije sestra Mira nista rekla niti nitko drugi,ja sam se upisala pocetkom 9.mj za IVF u 2.mj2010,sve na brzinu tamo ide,ne stignes ni pitat nista.meni je jedino ok,kad idem kod dr. vlastelica privatno onda na miru mogu pitat par rijeci... rekao mi je dr. da dodjem oko 15.12 da se dog za stimulaciju i kad cu kod pravnika i psihologa.drugo nista ne znam...prvi put idem sve mi je to new,toliko toga me zanima a nemozes od njih nista jako saznat,vise tu saznam...  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Morat ću sutra zvat ako ću što saznat.

Ja sam lluda... zamislite kad je mm dobio termin za endokrinologa... 22.4.2010.   :Laughing:   Ja sam ga naručila u polikliniku Sunce 3.12. ali još mora obavit urologa. Još nismo dobili hrpu nalaza... a meni uputnica traje do 21.12. Uopće ne znam što da radim da se uopće naručujem kod docentice dok ne prikupimo sve te papire  :? 

*Kika83* jel ti sutra ideš na punkciju???

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* baš je točno  onako kako sam rekla prije u postovima za socijalnog endokrinologa da se u Ri čeka cijelu vječnost na red. Do 4. mjeseca se mogu tako stvari zakomplicirati pa je dobro što ste otišli u Sunce. Ja sam isto tamo i jako sam zadovoljna. 

*Kika83* draga, nemoj se ništa plašiti sutra, bila si na Lpsc, znaš da  boli ali to se sve izdrži i sve prođe. Malo stisni zube i misli na folikuliće i sve ono što će se iz njih izroditi....mislimo sve na tebe sutra i šaljemo vibrice. Obavezno nam moraš podnesti izvještaj....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Cure, ja isto nisam upisana kod Mire....ona me vodi od inseminacija tj. ima moj karton. Mene je Vlašić upisao u onaj svoj fasciklić. Ime i prezime i terapiju Klomifenom. Baš sam vidjela kad je upisivao da je bilo hrpa cura u 12. mjesecu, nešto manje u 01/10 jer rade tek od cca 11.01. a u 02/10 nas je bilo oko 10-tak. Tako da je nemam šta više, valjda sam onda upisana. Već sam prije rekla da je rekao da u međuvremenu riješimo psihologa i pravnika. Dobili smo uputnicu za psihologa ali nemam pravnika. Zna li netko koga da angažiram, tko bi nam to po onoj špranci napisao?

----------


## pak

*Kika83* zelim ti sutra sto bezbolniju punkciju.
Vezano za pikice  postoji vise protokola iako se sada zbog zakona preporucuje blazi ne znaci da u njemu nece biti pikica.
Znaci moze samo klomifen, femara koji kao sto je vec receno nije za svakoga (ja sam jedna od tih) jer smanjuje endometrij i daje nesto slabije folikule, kombinacija klomifena i menopura, gonala , ili samo injekcije bez tabletica.
Ako ste pikalice i imate vise ampula istog lijeka to je uvijek jedna injekcija jer se do tri ampule mogu staviti u jednu injekciju, a ako imate kombinaciju gonal, menopur ili decapeptyl onda idu dvije injekcije.
Koliko ampula cete primiti unaprijed se nezna jer se doza prilagodjava uz folikulometriju.Dr. prati razvoj folikula i na osnovu toga dodaje, smnjuje ili produzuje pikanje.Stoperica na kraju i to je to.Ovo moje je laicko obrazlaganje onog sto sam prosla ili procitala a mislim da sam negdje vidjela link o protokolima pa ako naletim javim vam.

----------


## dani82

*diabolica* ja sam na netu našla pravnicu iz svog grada i objasnila joj situaciju, kad mi je rekla da o tom zakonu baš i ne zna ja sam je otvoreno zamolila da mi samo potpiše potvdu koju sam joj ja donijela... preporučam da napraviš isto to, ako ne uspije od prve zovi slijedećeg itd.

----------


## pak

evo ovdje cete naci primjere protokola
http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...a/web/neplodni
http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...ista-protokola

----------


## barbyRI

> *diabolica* ja sam na netu našla pravnicu iz svog grada i objasnila joj situaciju, kad mi je rekla da o tom zakonu baš i ne zna ja sam je otvoreno zamolila da mi samo potpiše potvdu koju sam joj ja donijela... preporučam da napraviš isto to, ako ne uspije od prve zovi slijedećeg itd.


ne kuzuim sad nista..sta pravnika moramo naci sami? sta ne odrede oni u bolnici to kao i psihologa?meni je dr. rekao da dodjem oko 15.12 da vide kad ce bit slobodan pravnik i psiholog... :?

----------


## dani82

Kad sam ja bila na razgovoru oni nisu još imali formirani tim pravnika i psihologa na kbc jer im je zakon dozvolio prilagodbu od 6 mjeseci od donošenja zakona.... valjda će od 15.12. taj tim biti formiran pa ćeš to moći obaviti i u sklopu njih. Ja sam pr. radi za psihologa poslala uputnicu na kbc ali nisam dobila termin na ginekologiji već u klinikci za traume i to je bilo prošli ponedjeljak što (valjda) znači da na ginekologiji još nemaju psihologa.

*Kika83* želim ti puno sreće danas, da te što manje boli i da dobiješ barem 4   :Grin:   lijepe jajne stanice    :Love:  !!
Ja danas putujem odmah poslije posla pa vjerojatno neću imat di škicnut kako je sve prošlo. Evo malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## big blue

*Gizmos*, da meni je docentica već dala protokol, odnosno dala mi je onaj papir za socijalnog ginekologa kako bi mogla nabaviti na vrijeme sve lijekove(menopur). Ja sam bila kod nje mjesec dana nakon laparoskopije kada sam dobila histopatološki nalaz (sredina 10 mj.) i tada mi je odredila terapiju anti bebi pilulama i vrstu protokola za 2 mjesec. No svejedno moram zvati u 12 mjesecu i naručiti se za 1 mjesec za konzultacije kako bi onda točno odredili datum početka pikanja obzirom na menstruaciju ali i zbog dostave svih tih potvrda koje će se vjerojatno morati dostaviti u 2010. Dakle, da nisam bila na laparo i da doc. nije trebala vidjeti te nalaze vjerojatno bi protokol dobila tek u 12 ili 1 mjesecu.

Nisam ja inzistirala na stimulaciji (i ja sam se nadala nekoj blažoj) već je docentica rekla da za mene, za prvi put, nema smisla ići blaže jer postoji mogućnost da dobijemo pre malo folikula upitne kvalitete a onda opet nismo ništa napravili. Znači, vjerojatno je to zbog: nekih mojih nalaza, prve stiumulacije pa ne znamo kako ću reagirati, mojih godina...
Bila sam i na drugom mišljenju pa mi je rečeno isto.

*Kika 83* želim ti što bezbolniju punkciju i lijepe kvalitetne jajne stanice. Javi se kako je bilo i sve u detalje opiši.

----------


## kika83

Evo me cure  :Smile:  
Sve je prošlo super i ja zadovoljna. Punktirana su mi 3 folikula i dobili smo jednu  jajnu stanicu(sigurno) i jednu možda(najvjerovatnije)- imao je gužvu pa nije imao vremena čekati da vidi do kraja ali najvjerovatnije imamo i drugu :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Punkcija uopće nije strašna, nisam dobila nikakvu injekciju i nisam ju ni tražila. Mrvicu me bolilo ali ništa strašno, jako kratko traje i preživjela sam   :Grin:  
Endometriji se još malo zadebljao. Dogovoreno je da u pon ujutro dođem da vidimo dali se šta oplodilo i ako je idemo na transfer a ako nije onda čemo se dogovorit za dalje.
Molim moje Riječke trudilice za malo vibrica za dobar tulum u labosu  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D
P.s. Rastužilo me jer jedna cura koja je bila prije mene na punkciji nije dobila niti jednu js i baš je bila tužna(isto prvi IVF)  :Sad:

----------


## barbyRI

> Evo me cure  
> Sve je prošlo super i ja zadovoljna. Punktirana su mi 3 folikula i dobili smo jednu  jajnu stanicu(sigurno) i jednu možda(najvjerovatnije)- imao je gužvu pa nije imao vremena čekati da vidi do kraja ali najvjerovatnije imamo i drugu :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
> Punkcija uopće nije strašna, nisam dobila nikakvu injekciju i nisam ju ni tražila. Mrvicu me bolilo ali ništa strašno, jako kratko traje i preživjela sam   
> Endometriji se još malo zadebljao. Dogovoreno je da u pon ujutro dođem da vidimo dali se šta oplodilo i ako je idemo na transfer a ako nije onda čemo se dogovorit za dalje.
> Molim moje Riječke trudilice za malo vibrica za dobar tulum u labosu  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D
> P.s. Rastužilo me jer jedna cura koja je bila prije mene na punkciji nije dobila niti jednu js i baš je bila tužna(isto prvi IVF)


kika drago  mi je,ajde obavila si to...drzim fige draga za ponedjeljak...i da za 2tj otprilike bude velika beta :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
znaci nije te bolilo,koliko je trajala punkcije otprilike? sta ti je vlasic radio ili?


dani82,ne znam kako je po novome,vidjet cu sve 15.12 kad budem isla,...sva sam zbunjena od toga....valjda ce mi objasnit kad budem dosla,i dat mi papir da dam socij. ginek. da mi naruci lijekove...

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika83, znači super si prošla? Tako mi je drago zbog tebe!   :D  Sad još tansfer (kažu da je slično ko inseminacija-ne osjetiš ništa) i onda slijedi onaj najteži ali i najslađi dio-iščekivanje! Srećom imamo odbrojavanje da pohvatamo malo pozitivne energije! Što ti je rekao doktor? Je zadovoljan?

----------


## kika83

*Barby* punkcija je trajala nekih 5min. Sve skupa max 10min. Stvarno je sitno bolilo(moj prag boli je jako nizak), tako da nemaš straha za bol. A možeš i tražit injekciju ali pola sata prije punkcije.
Ja sam ju tražila par min prije jer se nisam sjetila prije ali nisam ju dobila jer nebi imala djelovanje a nije mi niti trebala. Neću ju niti tražit ubuduće(ako mi bude trebala). Da Vlašić je radio punkciju.
*Gizmos* ništa posebno mi nije rekao jer je imao gužvu cijelo jutro i još punkcija nakon mene. Znati čemo sve u pon kad ču ga izrešetati o svemu  :Grin:

----------


## pak

*kika83* bravo a sada vibramo za pravi tulum u labu.

----------


## barbyRI

> *Barby* punkcija je trajala nekih 5min. Sve skupa max 10min. Stvarno je sitno bolilo(moj prag boli je jako nizak), tako da nemaš straha za bol. A možeš i tražit injekciju ali pola sata prije punkcije.
> Ja sam ju tražila par min prije jer se nisam sjetila prije ali nisam ju dobila jer nebi imala djelovanje a nije mi niti trebala. Neću ju niti tražit ubuduće(ako mi bude trebala). Da Vlašić je radio punkciju.
> *Gizmos* ništa posebno mi nije rekao jer je imao gužvu cijelo jutro i još punkcija nakon mene. Znati čemo sve u pon kad ču ga izrešetati o svemu


a moj jos nizi....uh  :Crying or Very sad:   ne znam, jesm te pitala vec jesi ti radila hsg?jel manje ili vise boli? mene je hsg jako bolio pa da se znam ravnat.. trazila bi injekciju da me manje boli,a lako da me nije strah i igle...  :Crying or Very sad:   a valjda cu prezivit kao i hsg...  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Barby* punkcija je trajala nekih 5min. Sve skupa max 10min. Stvarno je sitno bolilo(moj prag boli je jako nizak), tako da nemaš straha za bol. A možeš i tražit injekciju ali pola sata prije punkcije.
> Ja sam ju tražila par min prije jer se nisam sjetila prije ali nisam ju dobila jer nebi imala djelovanje a nije mi niti trebala. Neću ju niti tražit ubuduće(ako mi bude trebala). Da Vlašić je radio punkciju.
> *Gizmos* ništa posebno mi nije rekao jer je imao gužvu cijelo jutro i još punkcija nakon mene. Znati čemo sve u pon kad ču ga izrešetati o svemu 
> 
> 
> a moj jos nizi....uh   ne znam, jesm te pitala vec jesi ti radila hsg?jel manje ili vise boli? mene je hsg jako bolio pa da se znam ravnat.. trazila bi injekciju da me manje boli,a lako da me nije strah i igle...   a valjda cu prezivit kao i hsg...


Punkcija ti nije ništa naspram HSG-u. Mene je hsg bolio ko sam vrag i to bez ikakve anestezije a punkcija je naspram tome mačiji kašalj, tako da stvarno nemaš brige, vjeruj mi  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* baš sam sretna zbog tebe :D  :D  :D .....jedva sam čekala da dođem do kompa da vidim kako si prošla danas.....vidim da punkcija ne boli pa nema straha za nas druge....nego, reci gdje se taj postupak punkcije obavlja? Ne valjda gore u operacijskim salama gdje smo radile Lpsc??  :Sad:  Joj veselim se sad u ja svojem postupku i tvojoj beti! Jeeeeee

----------


## barbyRI

kika sad si me malo utjesila...  :Smile:   jel su mi neke rekle da ih je vise bolila punkcija od hsg...pa sam se ustrtarila..a hsg jedva izdrzala...


diabolica koliko sam ja upucena punkcija se radi dolje iza humane u sali gdje se rade kiretaze i ostale operacijice..tamo sam ja bila kad sam imala spontani,i sad me ceka ovo,mozda mi je ta sala ipak sretna  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

Meni su punktirana 3 folikula i stvarno je bol malena i izdržljiva. Kad je rekao evo gotovo ja njemu: Ma šta već?  :Laughing:  
Inače budite skulirane, biti če vam puno lakše. Nemojte dozvolit da strah utječe na vas, meni je uspjelo i baš sam se začudila samoj sebi  :Grin:  
On mi je rekao kad če me zabolit i da stisnem šake i tako je i bilo(kad je izvlačio tekućinu iz folikula).
Punkcija se radi odozada ambulante. Kad se uđe u ambulantu za uzv kroz ona vrata iza(sestra te vodi).
Joj ja jedva čekam ponedjeljak da vidimo dali se barem ta jedna js oplodila, e zato če me u pon biti strah. Danas je tek subota, nemogu dočekat pon. Stalno razmišljam o tome dali če nam uspjeti ta oplodnja, iskreno se nadam da hoće ali se i bojim :/

----------


## Ameli

prvo da svih pozdravim i poželim svima sreću u vašim postupcima ili planiranju postupaka. vidim da vas je pomalo strah i da imate stotine pitanja i potpuno vas razumijem, pa svi se mi plašimo nečeg novog i nepoznatog. ja sam na kbc prošla 4 postupka IVF-a i svaka punkcija mi je bila drugačija, jedna manje bolna druga više ali sve se to da izdržati. nikada nisam tražila anesteziju ili inekciju jer mi je iskreno bila puna kapa pikanja i zato bi prije punkcije popila voltaren i malo stisla zube, ma sve se to da izdržati možda malo boli ali kratko traje. evo meni su prvi puta izvukli 11js i preživjela sam, a taj put nisam niti tableticu popila. ja kad legnem na onaj stol u sebi pjevušim neku pjesmicu i razmišljam o lijepim stvarima samo da ne mislim na bol i vjerujte mi to pomaže. 
dakle utz se vrše u ordinaciji gdje ste bile na dogovoru a punkcija se izvodi u sali koja vam je isto na odjelu. prođete kroz ordinaciju i jedan hodnik i tamo ste. odvedu vas u svlačionu gdje se presvućete u njihovu ultra modernu spavaćicu i na noge stavite papirnate šlapice, tamo imate i wc pa se možete i popiškiti prije punkcije. odvedu vas u salu, zavežu vam noge da se ne trzate jer najbolje je biti potpuno miran pa je dr.lakše raditi. prvo ide ispiranje rodnice nekakvom toplom tekućinom i zatim dr.uvodi iglu i počinje bockanje. kad završi jedan jajnik slijedi idući i gotovo. posle vas obriše i kaže da malo odsjedite tamo da vam se ne počne mantati i odete se presvuči. nadam se da nisam bila preopširna i da će vam moje informacije koristiti. još jednom svima sretno i veliki pozdrav našim hrabrim trudnicama i mamicama koje su sve ovo prošle i konačno su nagrađene najljepšom poklonom   :Saint:  a sigurna sam da ćemo i mi sve uskoro biti.

----------


## zvijezda  danica

*Kika*  navijam i vibram za ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

*Ameli* hvala ti za upute...nikad nije od viška informacija...sve nas sigurno u detalje zanimaju takve stvari tako da ako se još nečeg sjetiš obavezno napiši....
Vibramo sve za Kikin ponedjeljak........

----------


## kika83

*Ameli* baš si to lijepo detaljno opisla   :Wink: 
Cure hvala na vibricama, nadam se da če urodit plodom   :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

cure svima sretno u postupcima a ja ću samo nabaciti jednu velikuuuu pohvalu za ekipu dolje s gin 1 gdje sam jučer radila kiretažu! Sestre su prva liga, drage do neba, a naš dr. Vlašić koji mi je ujutro radio uzv i navečer bio u viziti je najbolji na svijetu! pitala sam ga 101 pitanje i dobila 103 odgovora. (samo je večera bila bljak)
al ja vam ipak ne želim da se družite s njima već s ekipom iz rađaone- koju se i ja nadam da ću upoznati.
Sad malo pauze pa se i ja vraćam u čekaonu
 :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

*Coolerica* drago mi je da je sve prošlo ok  :Smile:  I ja kažem da su tamo svi super, a dr. Vlašić je prva liga. Oporavi se, odmori i onda opet u akciju :D  Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Dobro jutro! Baš ste sretnice sve vi koje ste kod Vlastelića. Ja sam već prilikom prvog kontakta požalila što se nisam opredjelila za njega jer se pokazao na folikulometrijama stvarno super i prvi put sam osjetila da bez straha mogu pitati sve što me zanima! Ne znam zašto još uvijek imam neko strahopoštovanje prema docentici-odmakla sam se od prvog dojma koji nije bio ugodan, ali i dalje me neki crvić grize kad komuniciramo. Vjerojatno sam si dobrim djelom sama kriva jer se nisam izborila odmah u početku i pokazala što točno želim, ali u tom trenutku nisam ni znala što želim, nisam bila dovoljno informirana i sve je krenulo naopako! Nadam se da ću je imat prilike malo bolje upoznat u bolnici (rekla je da joj se javim kad dođem-pozitivan pomak)

----------


## kika83

I ja mislim za sebe da sam sretnica šta imam Vlašića   :Grin:  
Nebi ga mjenjala za neznam kojeg ginekologa :D 
Svaka mu čast!  :Smile:

----------


## innu

Veliki pozdrav svima! Nova sam i moram priznati da me je čitanje vaših postova i ohrabrilo da se javim. Naime, prije 13 dana sam bila na svojoj prvoj inseminaciji u kbc Rijeka. Nakon 6 godina pokušavanja ja i mm smo se odlučili za potpomognutu oplodnju. I sad smo stanju isčekivanja pozitivnog testa, ili nečeg drugog što će potvrditi da nam se trud ipak isplatio. Imam osjećaj da mi je ovih 13 dana teže i duže od svih ovih 6 godina pokušavanja. kako se vi nosite s time?

----------


## barbyRI

> Dobro jutro! Baš ste sretnice sve vi koje ste kod Vlastelića. Ja sam već prilikom prvog kontakta požalila što se nisam opredjelila za njega jer se pokazao na folikulometrijama stvarno super i prvi put sam osjetila da bez straha mogu pitati sve što me zanima! Ne znam zašto još uvijek imam neko strahopoštovanje prema docentici-odmakla sam se od prvog dojma koji nije bio ugodan, ali i dalje me neki crvić grize kad komuniciramo. Vjerojatno sam si dobrim djelom sama kriva jer se nisam izborila odmah u početku i pokazala što točno želim, ali u tom trenutku nisam ni znala što želim, nisam bila dovoljno informirana i sve je krenulo naopako! Nadam se da ću je imat prilike malo bolje upoznat u bolnici (rekla je da joj se javim kad dođem-pozitivan pomak)


istina je,stavrno je doktor da mu nema ravnog,blag,razumna prije svega veliki strucnjak.... ja sam kod njega 2god tocno i zao  mi je neopisivo da ide u penziju,jel znam da takvog dr. vise necu srest... a za docenticu sam cula da je dosta arogantna,stroga ali je dobar doktor... sve je stvar kako se tko nauci.i dr. vlasic da je ok.kad ode vlastelic ja cu se presaltat kod njega...  :Smile:  
kika sretno sutra :D

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* jel ti sutra imaš transfer ili čekaš da vidiš koliko je oplođeno?? 
Ako da, držim fige do neba da sve prođe bez ikakvih poteškoća  :Kiss:  

*Innu* želim ti dobrodošlicu i puno uspjeha želim u svemu što je pred tobom....ja sam prošla dosta inseminacija i uvijek sam bila luda od iščekivanja, isto sam se osjećala kao ti. Na žalost, ja ne znam ni jednu curu koja  je uspjela zatrudnjeti inseminacijom pa ti stvarno želim da budeš prva za koju ću znati....zato ti želim ogromnu betu....

I ja ne bih mijenjala dr. Vlašića za ništa na svijetu...uvijek me smiri, objasni mi sve u detalje i do sada mi je sve zahvate on radio (inseminacije, spontani i Lpsc) i jako sam zadovoljna.

----------


## innu

hvala na dobrodošlici, i eto još da se složim s vama u vezi dr.Vlašića, ne postoji dovoljno riječi pohvale za njega, da je bar više takvih. ljudski pristup čovijeku, profesionalno riješavanje problema...  sve u svemu, svaka čast!

----------


## kika83

*Innu* dobrodošla i sretno  :Smile:  
*Diabolica* neznam šta me čeka sutra. Ili transfer ili dogovor za dalje. Ja nekako ipak vjerujem transfer  :Grin:  
Frka me užasno, više nego za samu punkciju. Javim vam se čim budem mogla   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* nema panike...vidjet ćeš da će sve biti u redu i da ćeš sutra lijepo obaviti transfer i onda ćemo zajedno čekati betu. Samo se skuliraj, misli pozitivno, tu smo uz tebe....već si daleko dogurala...vidi koliko nas puno ima koje to tek čeka...a neke su tek u početnoj fazi.....
Drži se draga sutra   :Smile:  i javljaj šta je bilo.

----------


## dani82

*Kika83* drago mi je što je punkcija prošla dobro i što si dobila barem jednu js, a možda i dvije!!! Nadam se da su se one lijepo za vikend oplodile i da ćemo zajedno s tobom čekati betu!!! .... da danas sve dobro prođe~~~~~~~~~~

*innu* dobrodošla!! Nadam se da je tvoja insemenacija urodila plodom i da ćeš ubrzo saznati da si trudna!

----------


## GIZMOS

> GIZMOS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dobro jutro! Baš ste sretnice sve vi koje ste kod Vlastelića. Ja sam već prilikom prvog kontakta požalila što se nisam opredjelila za njega jer se pokazao na folikulometrijama stvarno super i prvi put sam osjetila da bez straha mogu pitati sve što me zanima! Ne znam zašto još uvijek imam neko strahopoštovanje prema docentici-odmakla sam se od prvog dojma koji nije bio ugodan, ali i dalje me neki crvić grize kad komuniciramo. Vjerojatno sam si dobrim djelom sama kriva jer se nisam izborila odmah u početku i pokazala što točno želim, ali u tom trenutku nisam ni znala što želim, nisam bila dovoljno informirana i sve je krenulo naopako! Nadam se da ću je imat prilike malo bolje upoznat u bolnici (rekla je da joj se javim kad dođem-pozitivan pomak)
> 
> 
> istina je,stavrno je doktor da mu nema ravnog,blag,razumna prije svega veliki strucnjak.... ja sam kod njega 2god tocno i zao  mi je neopisivo da ide u penziju,jel znam da takvog dr. vise necu srest... a za docenticu sam cula da je dosta arogantna,stroga ali je dobar doktor... sve je stvar kako se tko nauci.i dr. vlasic da je ok.kad ode vlastelic ja cu se presaltat kod njega...  
> kika sretno sutra :D


OPS, super  je Vlastelić, ali ja sam mislila na Vlašić, izgleda da sam slučajno navela krivog doktora!

----------


## GIZMOS

> Veliki pozdrav svima! Nova sam i moram priznati da me je čitanje vaših postova i ohrabrilo da se javim. Naime, prije 13 dana sam bila na svojoj prvoj inseminaciji u kbc Rijeka. Nakon 6 godina pokušavanja ja i mm smo se odlučili za potpomognutu oplodnju. I sad smo stanju isčekivanja pozitivnog testa, ili nečeg drugog što će potvrditi da nam se trud ipak isplatio. Imam osjećaj da mi je ovih 13 dana teže i duže od svih ovih 6 godina pokušavanja. kako se vi nosite s time?


Pozdrav innu i dobrodošla. Evo ja sam prošla 5 inseminacija i svaki put je osječaj išćekivanja bio drukčiji. Najgore mi je zapravo bilo prvi put jer sam vjerovala u riječi doktora da bi to kod nas trebalo ići glatko i da nam je potrebno samo malo pomoči. To me uvjerenje držalo u danima iščekivanja i taj pad nakon negativnog testa pamtim kao najtežeg do sada. Kasnije je sve bilo lakše, ja sam smanjila dojmove, očekivanja, a neki način sam se ogradila od suvišne patnje i sad se polako spremam za prvi IVF! Ja bi ti savjetovala da uživaš u danima išćekivanja ali da uvijek držiš u rezervi plan za slučaj da ne uspije. Uspješnost AIH-a nije na zavidnoj razini, ali znam cure kojima je uspijelo-nekima i od prve i zato treba vjerovati! Želim ti da uđeš u taj uspješan postotak jer netko mora i u njega upasti! Ja vjerujem da kod mene ipak postoji neki skriveni problem i da će ga sada laparoskopijom otkriti i ukloniti i pretpostavljam da je uspjeh baš zato izostao-jedino što žalim je izgubljeno vrijeme koje ne možemo vratiti ali to je valjda politika bolnica i moramo je slijediti!
kod kojeg si doktora, tko ti je radio AIH?

----------


## innu

dakle, napokon razgovaram sa vama i napokon imam osjećaj da me netko uistinu razumije, a ne kima glavom i uvjerava da se trebam samo opustiti, hvala vam na tome.  aih sam radila u kbc rijeka, dr.Vlašić, i trebalo mi je duge dvije godine da se napokon odlučim, naime sa cijelim procesom smo započeli prije više od  tri godine, hsg, brisevi, hiv, spermatogram... i bilo mi je teško prihvatiti da se prirodnim putem možda neće desiti oplodnja. jasna mi je statistika o inseminaciji, i rečeno mi je  da će se pokušati 3 i onda ivf.  svima vama želim puno sreće, isto koliko i sebi i nadam se da ćemo ubrzo mijenjati pelene...

----------


## diabolica

*innu* imala sam i ja takav osjećaj, stalno su svi govorili da sam ja živčana i pod stresom od posla i da se saaaaamo trebamo opustiti i da će sve biti u redu...aha, a kad ono 3 godine ništa! 
Ja već  godinu dana nemam snage nikome ništa objašnjavati, ni rodbini ni prijateljima...nikome! 
Tu na forumu se osjećam  kao doma....prvo, dobijem sve informacije i uvijek sam u toku jer uvijek je netko na humanoj i saznam sve na vrijeme ....a drugo, ima cura sa svakavim iskustvima i lakše je prebroditi i tuge i rastosti kad te netko razumije i kad je u istoj koži. Masu informacija sam saznala baš ovdje....zato svim curkama želim u idućoj godini prekrasne veeeelike trbuščiće!

----------


## kika83

Oplođena i vraćena jedna mrvica koja se jako lijepo dijeli za 3dan nakon puncije :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Mm se spermigram popravio i rađen je IVF a na ICSI. Dr zadovoljan a ja još više. Betu vadim 11.12 a do onda mirovanje i laganini  :Smile:  
Od danas se smatram trudnicom dok beta suprotno nepokaže   :Grin:  
Hvala na vibricama i dobrim željama,pomoglo je  :Heart:  
A ja sad odoh nazad u horizontalu čuvat svoju mrvicu  :Smile:  
Svima   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## zvijezda  danica

*Kika* to je odlično!!!!!! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe  :D  :D  :D !!!

Sada odmor i maženje trbuha i vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica primi.  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

kika pa to je krasna vijest,bas mi je drago.. :D  :D  :D 
sad kao novopecena trudnica uzivaj i miruj!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Kika83* čestitam!!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D 

Ipak si se odlučila za mirovanje?? To ti je doktor preporučio ili si ostala doma na svoju ruku?

----------


## innu

kika83 držim fige dok prsti ne poplave!!!!!!!!!!!, stvarno, i mene interesira šta se tiče mirovanja, dali doktori to preporučaju ili je to individualno, pretpostavljam i da je razlika od postupka aih i ivf?

----------


## pak

*kika* :D  :D  :D  za mrvicu !
Sto se tice mirovanja dr. preporuci mirovanje a to bi znacilo bez tezih fizickih poslova, ne dizati nista tesko i sl.Setnje su dobrodosle zbog bolje cirkulacije i laganini sve normalno i naravno ovisi o poslu gdje radite.U mom prvom postupku ja sam mirovala a moja prijateljica koja je i starija 10 god. od mene i isto joj je bio prvi postupak  radila.Ona je srecom dobila krasnog bebaca a ja nisam uspijela.Nazalost pravila nema, i da zabranjeno brckanje u kadi i odnosi do ß.Radite sve ono sto vam pase i uzivajte.

----------


## coolerica

drži se čvrsto, čvrsto mrvice i ne puštaj dok ne budeš dovoljno velika da te mama i tata grle i ljube..

----------


## Ameli

kika83  :D  neka ta jedna bude vrijedna, uporna i neka se čvrsto drži za tvoju bušicu narednih 9 mjeseci!

----------


## weather

Kika83  :D . Želim ti što lakše čekanje ß.

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* nemaš pojma kako mi je drago za tebe. :D  :D  :D 
..odmah i ja dobijem vjeru u budućnost i u sve postupke.....sada se čuvaj i ne misli na ništa drugo nego na svoju mrvicu.... :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

*kika83*, super, super i super. Nakon toliko preobrata što te je pratilo ovaj ciklus u završnici mora izaći nešto pozitivno! Valjda je tako trebalo biti, a sada svi skupa držimo fige da uspije i da i nama daš poticaja za dalje, a i vrijeme je da se na odbojavanju javi jedna riječka trudnica pa neka nam to budeš baš ti! 

     Ja sam se baš vratila iz Pule. Bila sam na ZZJZ podignuti nalaze briseva i s moje strane je sve ok-sve sterilno, ali je kod supruga opet izolirana ureaplasma 10 na 4 i morat ćemo to rješavati. Rekla je i gospođa u laboratoriju da se je teško rješiti te zvijeri kad se jednom ukorijeni, pa sam je pitala za narodni ljek od vina i češnjaka i rekla je da vrijedi pokušati, ali da ne vjeruje da može pomoći. A morat čemo i to pa šta bude...A zanima me baš što će biti sa toksoplasmom obzirom da imam ni više ni manje nego 4 mačke!

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS* žao mi je zbog tvojih nalaza .....mene je uvijek strah bilo kakve nalaze podizati jer u zadnjih godinu dana stalno mi se nešto novo pojavljuje.....te povišen prolaktin, te smanjen progesteron, te TSH povećan....luda sam od nalaza....
Uskoro moram isto na kontrolu progesterona i prolaktina i naprosto odgađam iz dana u dan od straha da mi se ne pojavi nešto novo.... a svi nalazi mi moraju biti u granicama normale za postupak. 
*Kika83* jesu ti svi nalazi bili ok sada kad ste kretali u postupak...mislim prolaktin i sl.?

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja muku mučim s prolaktinom, a na zadnjem nalazu hormona su mi i FSH (9,3) i LH (9,0) uvečani pa nisu ni oni na zavidnoj razini. Čekam menzis da ih ponovim pa ču znati više! Koliko su tebi FSH i LH?

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS* meni su FSH i LH u normali, prolaktin mi je malo povišen (608 a treba biti do 500) i ne pijem ništa za to, dr. Vlašić nije uopće reagirao na to sitno povećanje. 
Progesteron mi je navodno dosta mali (20 a treba biti barem 40-50 za normalno zatrudnjivanje) pa pijem Dabroston od 11. ciklusa (baš ga sad pijem već 2 dana i to 3. ciklus zaredom pa ću otići provjeriti je li šta narastao). I sam Vlašić je rekao da slobodno pijem Dabroston jer ne može koristiti. 
Svi drugi nalazi i brisevi su mi stvarno ok. Jedino MM nikad nije ništa kontrolirao osim spermograma....šta misliš da li da i on ode provjeriti briseve? Kako ste se vi odlučili za kontrolu, jel vam dr. sam rekao ili?

----------


## kika83

Hvala cure šta mislite na mene  :Heart:  
Netko od cura me pitao za mirovanje(sad neznam koja) i Vlašić mi je rekao da mirujem par dana i onda lagano do bete(bez teških napora, seksa). Ovaj tjedan ču malo više mirovati i ležat a od pon sve normalno dalje samo u usporenom tempu  :Grin:  
Diabolica meni su svi hormoni, brisevi i papa bili uredni ivf-a osim prolaktina(ali zato pijem bromergon) a kaže V. da on spriječava ovulaciju tako da je onda sve ok.
Cure   :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* draga žao mi je zbog nalaza ali riješit čete vi to do 2mj  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja uglavnom sve te nalaze radim samoinicijativno jer doktori su malo škrti na uputnicama pa ne nude baš sami od sebe. Briseve biste trebali napraviti oboje jer ne mora značiti da ako nema jedan da nema ni drugi. Tako je kod nas situacija (on je imao klamidiju, ja ne, on ima ureaplasmu-ja ne) U svakom slučaju oboje uzimate antibiotike (ja ih zadnji put nisam uzimala, a trebala sam). Srećom je i ovaj put sterilno, a moglo je biti i drukčije da mi je oslabio imunitet.
TORCH sam isto napravila na svoju ruku uz pomoć dr.opće prakse jer mi moja ginekologica to nikada ne bi dala. Hormone mi je rekla da imam pravo jednom godišnje pa je nisam ni pitala nego odmah otišla kod doktora opće prakse i tako malo po malo uspijela skupiti sve šta sam htjela. Ali ja sam uporna kad se o tome radi i da mi nisu dali uputnice radila bi ih privatno. Puno nade ulažem u postupak u Mb i ne želim da zbog ljudskog faktora i propusta nešto ode krivo. Nekako mislim da ću se lakše suočiti s rezultatom ako budem znala da sam napravila sve što sam mogla. Jedino me još pušenje muči i pokušavam i pokušavam i nikako da prestanem...

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* kako misliš da brombergon sprečava ovulaciju? Ja ne pijem ništa za taj prolaktin jer mi nije tako velik....valjda bi mi V već rekao odavno da ga trebam piti....nadam se  :Rolling Eyes:  

*GIZMOS* u pravu si...jer si i ja samoinicijativno kontroliram hormone i briseve...nekad tražim ginekologicu uputnice a nekad svoju doktoricu opće prakse tako da se snalazim kako znam...dosta toga idem i privatno....i trebaš tako razmišljati jer naši liječnici imaju toliko propusta a ne treba ti baš kad kreneš u MB nekakva sitna pogreška koja te može udaljiti od postupka.

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS* jel MM traži uputnicu kod urologa za briseve?

----------


## big blue

Kika83   :Heart:  mislimo svi na tebe i čekamo veliku betu
Gizmos baš mi je žao za nalaz..uvjek neke prepreke..ali rješit ćete vi to na vrijeme, a kažu, ono što nas ne slomi, ojača nas. 
Ali htjela sam pitati, kakve su briseve to radili vaši partneri? Mog muža nitko nije slao da radi nikakve briseve, jedino mikrobiološku analizu sjemena(valjda se tako nekako zove). Da li je to to ili ..?

----------


## diabolica

*big blue* nije to spermogram ...to su ti brisevi za bakterije, gljivice i sl....isti oni koje mi radimo kod ginekologa pa se to šalje u Zavod za javno zdravstvo na analizu....
Ja sam se sad isto malo uspaničila jer MM nije radio do sada osim mikrobiološke analize sjemena nikakve dodatne pretrage. S tim da mu je analiza spermatograma bila i više nego super   :Laughing:  ....samo sam ja problem....a sad mali crv sumnje ne da mi mira tako da sam odmah obavijestila MM da ide na pregled....

----------


## barbyRI

> *GIZMOS* jel MM traži uputnicu kod urologa za briseve?


mom je dal uputnicu njegova dr. opce prakse,koje je preporucio moj ginek.

----------


## GIZMOS

Radio je onih 5 briseva što i mi radimo (aerobi i anaerobi, mycoplasma,ureaplasma i klamidija). Nije išao kod urologa jer se čeka 2 mjeseca a privatno je dosta skupo, nego mu je dr.oće prakse dao uputnicu za ZZJZ. Prvi put kad je radio u 4 ili 5 mjesecu briseve mu je uzela žena šta radi u laboratoriju, a ovaj put je imao već prakse pa ih je napravio sam. Daju ti neki štapić (kao onaj za uši, ali veči) i dalje nisam pitala, ali je rekao da ne boli, da je samo malo neugodno. 
I ja sam u početku mislila da mu uptnice ora dati baš urolog ali kad sam nazvala u Zavod su rekli da oni to rade, a za žene nisam sigurna, mislim da nemaju uvjete za to. Ma dobro je, barem se klamidije rješio od zadnji put pa mi je malo lakše i a dobro je to što bez obzira na sve ne kucaju na moja vrata!  :Laughing: 
One druge nalaze što se tiče MM nismo nikad radili, osim pregleda urologa koji je isključio varikokelu i spermiograma nekoliko puta i neke hormone je jednom vadio ali su bili u normali. Zasada odustajemo od daljnjih pretraga jer bi doktoru pozlilo da mu dođemo sa još jednom podužom listom...

----------


## dani82

Evo ja sam danas bila kod ginekologa radit briseve, to mi je prvi put u životu i čisto me zanima kako će to proć.

Mm mora kod urologa, ja sam mislila da se tamo odmah rade brisevi, zar ne??

----------


## diabolica

Oh, baš dobro što se može na ZZJZ napraviti  brisevi za muške. Odmah danas tražimo uputnicu i da tu stavku maknemo s dnevnog reda. Previše vremena prolazi a nikako do nekih rezultata...stalno nešto novo otkrivamo a vrijeme leti....ne mogu vreovati kako godine prolaze....samo humana ostaje ista  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  barem mi se tako čini...evo nama je već 3. godina. Prvi put smo se obratili dr. Vlašiću u 06.2006. a kad pogledam samo sam imala komplikacija, divljanje hormona, operacija  i otkrivanja novih bolesti.....prestrašno....a trebala sam sada da je sve išlo kako treba razmišljati o dječjem vrtiću, cipelicama za zimu, novim igrama i Božiću sa obitelji....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Kako se vi borite sa izgubljenim vremenom?

----------


## kika83

Kika83 kako misliš da brombergon sprečava ovulaciju? Ja ne pijem ništa za taj prolaktin jer mi nije tako velik....valjda bi mi V već rekao odavno da ga trebam piti....nadam se Rolling Eyes

Ne bromergon, več povišen prolaktin. Tako mi je rekao kad sam ga pitala. Ma nebrini ako ti je malo povišen, sigurno nije ništa strašno. Meni je bio 920 tako da sam ja morala počet pit bromergon a imala sam i bijelo na bradavicama.

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* nakon koliko dugo kako si počela piti brombergon ti je prolaktin pao?

----------


## kika83

> *Kika83* nakon koliko dugo kako si počela piti brombergon ti je prolaktin pao?


Pijem ga več mj dana i neznam dali je pao. Nadam se da nešto je jer imam puno manje bijelog na bradavicama. Vlašić mi je rekao da nevadim zasada hormon prolaktina več da i dalje pijem bromergon.

----------


## barbyRI

> Oh, baš dobro što se može na ZZJZ napraviti  brisevi za muške. Odmah danas tražimo uputnicu i da tu stavku maknemo s dnevnog reda. Previše vremena prolazi a nikako do nekih rezultata...stalno nešto novo otkrivamo a vrijeme leti....ne mogu vreovati kako godine prolaze....samo humana ostaje ista    barem mi se tako čini...evo nama je već 3. godina. Prvi put smo se obratili dr. Vlašiću u 06.2006. a kad pogledam samo sam imala komplikacija, divljanje hormona, operacija  i otkrivanja novih bolesti.....prestrašno....a trebala sam sada da je sve išlo kako treba razmišljati o dječjem vrtiću, cipelicama za zimu, novim igrama i Božiću sa obitelji....   
> Kako se vi borite sa izgubljenim vremenom?


da na ZZJZ moze napravit briseve,i to mislim do 19 i 30,cijeli dan..mog je uzasno bolilo i rekao je da nema sanse da vise ikad ide.neka mlada cura,cak mladja od njega mu je radila briseve,kaze em srama em boli..  :Laughing:   a ja njemu e neka da malo i ti osjetis kako je to,a ja svako malo na sirenju,kopkanju pa sutim....  :Laughing:  
diabolica ja isto stalno mislim o tome kako vrijme prolazi jako brzo a ja jos na istom mjestu,nista se ne desava.svi oko mene ili trudne ili guraju kolica ili vode za ruku djecu ili neke vec peljaju u skolu a ja ko neka brizna....  :Crying or Very sad:   onda mi jos samo treba kad sretnem po cesti nekog pa kad mi kaze a sta ti cekas kad ces rodit? muka mi dodje...mislim si e da znas moju muku...  :Crying or Very sad:  

vidim u tvom potpisu da i ti imas hipotireozu.koliko vec dugo?si an euthyroxu,kakve smetnje imas?

----------


## GIZMOS

> nakon koliko dugo kako si počela piti brombergon ti je prolaktin pao?


Ja sam ga pila mjesec dana i spustila sam ga odmah ispod granice, ali se ubrzo nakon prestanka uzimanja tableta vratio na isto. Meni ga je dao doktor u izoli, prije nego sam krenula u rijeku, a onda m je doentica rekla da ga ne moram piti jer mi kao nije toliko povišen i da ga oni daju kad je vrijednost tri puta veća. Ja ću ga prije postupka definitivno piti na moju ruku ukoliko procjenim da je potrebno (ako opet bude prolaktin povišen), ali samo pola tbl jer ne može naškoditi, a može pomoći. bitno je da ga prestaneš koristiti kad se utvrdi trudnoća, jer onda više nije potrebno jer se povisi sam od sebe! Ako ti je na granici, sumnjam da će ti doktori u rijeci dati bilo što, ali svakako pitaj pa neka te makar argumentirano odbiju, a ne samo tako!

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* joj potpuno te razumijem...još mi je danas i jedan od onih dana kad sam ljuta zbog svega i svoje nemoći...pa sam sva nikakva  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Upravo je hipotireoza jedna od stvari koja mi otežava zatrudnjivanje i zbog koje sam imala spontani prije godinu i pol...nisam niti znala da je imam....slučajno sam otkrila i to sama jer mi nitko od doktora nije rekao ili me uputio da između ostalih hormona prekontroliram i hormone štitnjače. Imala sam simptome (lupanje srca, znojenje, debljanje) ali svi redom su mi govorili da sam pod stresom i da se samo trebam opustiti i da ću sigurno ostati trudna...čak mi je moja obiteljska liječnica dala Helex da se kao smirim :?  :?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  ....dok nisam sama otišla privatno izvaditi krv...i šta sam dobila?? Dijagnoza Hypotireoza (Hashimoto), pijem doživotno Eutirox od 75 i borim se sa debljinom, tjeskobom i sve ono što prati nas koji imamo problema sa štitnjačom. Hormone sam dovela u red unazad godinu dana ali mi je i danas tragično to da me nisu uputili na sve pretrage hormona prije inseminacija jer mi se onda ne bi dogodio niti spontani pobačaj sa 7 tjedana koji mi je donio zaštopavanje desnog jajovoda kojeg mi je dr. Vlašić odstranio laparoskopijom prije 3 tjedna. Dr. Vlašić mi je odredio odstranjivanje jajovoda (čiju sam prohodnost HSG-om provjerila prije trudnoće i bili su prohodni) jer za postupak nisu bitni jajovodi ali navodno ta tekućina koja se zadržava u začepljenom jajovodu ometa postupak i tako sam sada stvorila valjda uvjete za IVF kojeg ne mogu dočekati.....
Strah me jedino to što štitnjača djeluje tako podmuklo i većinom o njoj ovisi zatrudnjivanje....a onda kad pogledam Leonardu Boban i od Vlade Šole ženu kako su uspjele bez obzira na hypotireozu vidim da ima šanse i za mene.....
Kakve tebi smenje stvara hypotireoza?

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* joj potpuno te razumijem...još mi je danas i jedan od onih dana kad sam ljuta zbog svega i svoje nemoći...pa sam sva nikakva    
> Upravo je hipotireoza jedna od stvari koja mi otežava zatrudnjivanje i zbog koje sam imala spontani prije godinu i pol...nisam niti znala da je imam....slučajno sam otkrila i to sama jer mi nitko od doktora nije rekao ili me uputio da između ostalih hormona prekontroliram i hormone štitnjače. Imala sam simptome (lupanje srca, znojenje, debljanje) ali svi redom su mi govorili da sam pod stresom i da se samo trebam opustiti i da ću sigurno ostati trudna...čak mi je moja obiteljska liječnica dala Helex da se kao smirim :?  :?    ....dok nisam sama otišla privatno izvaditi krv...i šta sam dobila?? Dijagnoza Hypotireoza (Hashimoto), pijem doživotno Eutirox od 75 i borim se sa debljinom, tjeskobom i sve ono što prati nas koji imamo problema sa štitnjačom. Hormone sam dovela u red unazad godinu dana ali mi je i danas tragično to da me nisu uputili na sve pretrage hormona prije inseminacija jer mi se onda ne bi dogodio niti spontani pobačaj sa 7 tjedana koji mi je donio zaštopavanje desnog jajovoda kojeg mi je dr. Vlašić odstranio laparoskopijom prije 3 tjedna. Dr. Vlašić mi je odredio odstranjivanje jajovoda (čiju sam prohodnost HSG-om provjerila prije trudnoće i bili su prohodni) jer za postupak nisu bitni jajovodi ali navodno ta tekućina koja se zadržava u začepljenom jajovodu ometa postupak i tako sam sada stvorila valjda uvjete za IVF kojeg ne mogu dočekati.....
> Strah me jedino to što štitnjača djeluje tako podmuklo i većinom o njoj ovisi zatrudnjivanje....a onda kad pogledam Leonardu Boban i od Vlade Šole ženu kako su uspjele bez obzira na hypotireozu vidim da ima šanse i za mene.....
> Kakve tebi smenje stvara hypotireoza?


bas sam pisala vec o tome na temi hipotireoza... imam ju vec punih 15 god,pod euthyroxom sam uz redovito kontroliranje svakih par mj.idem kod dr bicanica na polikliniku.a ti? a do predgodinu dana sam isla kod crncevicke ali kako je zena umisljena i nikad ju ne mozes ulovit,a kad ju jedva ulovis i cekas po 5,6h na njen pregled na vratima te otprdi ko staru kantu,onda sam se prebacila kod njega.i boje,bar popricam malo s njim za razliku od nje..
ja sam se u zadnje vrijeme dosta udebljala a ne jedem njesto posebno vise,nego poludili ti vrazji hormoni.onda uzasno mi se masti kosa svakih 2 dana obavezno pranje,pada mi dosta,koza suha i peruta se.brzo se zapusem,razdrazljiva sam sve me pogodi brzo,planem brzo,imam u zadnje vrijem ceste jake glavobolje,proljevaste stolice,napuhnutost,...i vise ne znam sta da nabrojim,.uglavnom mi se sad u zadnjih 2mj sve pogorsalo,nikad nisam imala takve smetnje..uzimal lijekove redovito i sve bilo ok. a i najgore mi je sta mi stvari isto kasne,uzimam dabrostone od 9mj da ih dobijem na vrijeme i do 2mj2010 moram do MPO rekao mi tako dr. a ja ih uz sve dabrostone imala ovaj mj samo 1 dan. to me ful brine,.da ih ne pijem nebi ih po 3mj dobila.napuhnuta,ta krv se skuplja a ne izlazi,za poludit mi je.kako ti sa tim stojis? i sad taj TSH povisen,strah me da necu na MPO moci i onda ko zna do kad opet cekanje na red...ma tako me to brine uzasno....  :Crying or Very sad:   3.12 idem endokrinologu pa cu vidjet a oko 15.12 kod dr vlastelica

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* evo baš sam se vratila sa aerobika na kojeg sam baš i krenula zbog štitnjače i pokretanja metabolizma jer ja se isto bojim da neću u postupak ako mi se poremeti TSH. Bila sam jednom kod dr. Bičanića u Medicu i bio je ok jer kod njega sam tražila drugo mišljenje, a inače idem kod dr. Peršića na poliklinici Sunce...je da plaćam ali mi je ok jer idem 2xgodišnje. U međuvremenu obavljam samoinicijativno pretrage krvi na nuklearnoj na uputnicu od opće dr. 
I ja se isto osjećam ponekad depresivno, stalno urlam, brzo planem ali prihvati to kao stanje a ne kao bolest jer mi nismo bolesne...mi imamo samo manje hormona koje nam štitnjača ne proizvodi dovoljno i pijemo Eutirox kao nadomjestak. Mislim da će tebi morati povećati dozu...jer ako ti se stanje pogoršava a i sama kažeš da to osjećaš onda je sigurno stvar u doziranju nadomjestka hormona. I ako ti je još koji hormon slučajno povišen ili smanjen kao meni progestron onda dolazi do disbalansa i normalno da ti tijelo i duša divlja. 
Ja planiram isto pod obavezno u 12. mjescu sama prekontrolirati hormone da ne bi bilo kakvih iznenađenja kad krenem u postupak. Od Dabrostona isto slabo imam stvari i isto sam napuhnuta...ne znam šta da kažem po tom pitanju....valjda je to normalno. Dr. Vlašić mi je rekao neka ga pijem jer mi ne može naškoditi a i da ostanem trudna on bi mi ga ionako prepisao. Nemoj se brinuti....odi kod endokrinologa, provjeri TSH jer će ti sigurno povećati dozu da ti se smanji (a smanji se već nakon 15 dana) i vidjet ćeš da ćeš pitanje hormona staviti pod optimum kad kreneš na MPO. 
Vidim da se sve tako brinemo i strepimo...baš smo u nezavidnoj situaciji....nadam se da će nam se uskoro javiti koja riječka trudilica....ajde *Kika83* požuri....da se i mi imamo čemu  :D  :D nadati... :D 

*GIZMOS* jel to ok piti brombergon na svoju ruku?  Možda bih i ja krenula piti po pola tablete da mi se smanji  prolaktin bar ispod granice jer mi malo treba....Jel zaš možda mogu li piti Dabroston i Brombergon zajedno?

----------


## GIZMOS

> Strah me jedino to što štitnjača djeluje tako podmuklo i većinom o njoj ovisi zatrudnjivanje....a onda kad pogledam Leonardu Boban i od Vlade Šole ženu kako su uspjele bez obzira na hypotireozu vidim da ima šanse i za mene.....


Samo da te malo utješim. Moja prijateljica ima istu dijagnozu kao i ti i također mora doživotno uzimati eutirox i nakon 7 godina kućne radinosti konačno se lani uputila na humanu. Uz probleme sa štitnjačom imala je i klamidiju koju je jedva izlječila (tek nakon nekoliko tura antibiotika) i još jednu bakteriju pa je docentica rekla da je to užasna kombinacija i da se pomiri s činjenicom da će teško doći do trudnoće. Uglavnom, izliječila je bakterije i konačno je došao na red HSG kojeg je s nestrpljenjem čekala i nikad dočekala jer je baš u tom ciklusu prirodno zatrudnila. Ja joj kažem kako je "čudo od djeteta"! Vidiš, sve je nedorečeno i sve je moguće! poslje se mjesecima pitala što je u tom ciklusu bilo drukčije da je došlo do trudnoće ali nikada nije našla odgovor. Dapače, sex je svela na minimum kako bi se odmorila psihički od svega i od 2 puta što su spavali taj jedan je urodio malim V.

----------


## GIZMOS

Mislim da terapija Bromergonom ponajviše ovisi o praksi doktora. Ja sam u Izoli imala prolaktin 525 a  granica je bila 395 i doktor je rekao da nije ni čudno da ne ostajem u drugom stanju i da ga treba spustiti. U rijeci su drugog mišljenja, u Mariboru doktor također nije pridavao pažnju toj vrijednosti. Endokrinologica mi je isto rekla da mi ne treba terapija jer sam samo malo osjetljivija i reagiram na stres i zato mi je kao povišen. Primjetila sam da u poliklinici VILI daju male doze kod takvih povišenja (neka stranica di ogovara doktor na pitanja). Nekad mislim da su svi oni malo površni i ne shvaćam sva ta različita mišljenja jer na kraju opet ništa ne znaš i opet odluke donosiš sam. Ne znam šta bi ti rekla, ja ću vjerojatno napraviti tako ako bude bilo potrebno. Vidit ću sada šta će mi nalazi pokazati!

----------


## diabolica

Da, stvarno ispada si sam sebi najbolji liječnik....ja ću danas početi piti Brombergon po pola tablete jer stvarno želim u postupak ući sa svim urednim nalazima.....za jedno mjesec dana ću prekontrolirati prolaktin...a isve druge hormone. I meni je moja dr. rekla da sam osjetljivija i da se živciram pa mi zato prolaktin raste....

*Kika83* gdje si? Ima li kakvih promjena...kako se osjećaš?

----------


## kika83

.Jel zaš možda mogu li piti Dabroston i Brombergon zajedno?
_________________

Smiješ. Ja sam pila dabriće za dobit stvari i bromergon naravno.
Ma tu sam ja, povremeno škicnem šta ima kod vas, neželim previše sjedit na stolici, tek mi je drugi dan. Zato odmaram i mirujem(ništa neradim), sve radi mm i svekrva   :Grin:   I tako ču do bete. Neće škodit a kako mi cure kažu ni peglanje ni kuhanje neče nigdje pobjeć  :Smile:  
Neosjećam ništa, možda povremeno grčeve u maternici ali to je normalno. Neću uopće ovaj put pratit simptome jer zbog utrogestana mogu pogriješit. Čekat čemo, nadat se i vjerovat  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica* daj se rađe konzultiraj s nekim oko bromergona jer ti stvarno nije jako povišen. Ja ga nebi uzimala na svoju ruku.

----------


## diabolica

*kika83* a ti si isto imala taj prolaktin povišen?....čini mi se ne jako....pa je si pila brombergon ili si ušla u postupak sa blago povišenim prolaktinom?
Vidim da si na Utrogestanima....jel to progesteron kao i Dabroston? Služi za čuvanje trudnoće. A to ti je dr. V prepisao ili?

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* a ti si isto imala taj prolaktin povišen?....čini mi se ne jako....pa je si pila brombergon ili si ušla u postupak sa blago povišenim prolaktinom?
> Vidim da si na Utrogestanima....jel to progesteron kao i Dabroston? Služi za čuvanje trudnoće. A to ti je dr. V prepisao ili?


Ja sam ti prije mjesec i pol imala 920 prl i reko mi je Vlašić da počnem s bromergonom 2x1. Da možemo slobodno u postupak jer da on nije tako strašan. Ipak ga zovu hormon stresa a ja sam pod stresom stalno. Kakav je sada neznam jer ga nisam vadila, rekao mi je da netrebam nego da ga i dalje pijem do trudnoće.
Utrogestene stavljam nakon transfera 3x2. Da, on je čuvar trudnoće.To ti stave odmah nakon transfera(moraš ih imati sa sobom). Ja nisam pa su mi dali za taj dan.

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* evo baš sam se vratila sa aerobika na kojeg sam baš i krenula zbog štitnjače i pokretanja metabolizma jer ja se isto bojim da neću u postupak ako mi se poremeti TSH. Bila sam jednom kod dr. Bičanića u Medicu i bio je ok jer kod njega sam tražila drugo mišljenje, a inače idem kod dr. Peršića na poliklinici Sunce...je da plaćam ali mi je ok jer idem 2xgodišnje. U međuvremenu obavljam samoinicijativno pretrage krvi na nuklearnoj na uputnicu od opće dr. 
> I ja se isto osjećam ponekad depresivno, stalno urlam, brzo planem ali prihvati to kao stanje a ne kao bolest jer mi nismo bolesne...mi imamo samo manje hormona koje nam štitnjača ne proizvodi dovoljno i pijemo Eutirox kao nadomjestak. Mislim da će tebi morati povećati dozu...jer ako ti se stanje pogoršava a i sama kažeš da to osjećaš onda je sigurno stvar u doziranju nadomjestka hormona. I ako ti je još koji hormon slučajno povišen ili smanjen kao meni progestron onda dolazi do disbalansa i normalno da ti tijelo i duša divlja. 
> Ja planiram isto pod obavezno u 12. mjescu sama prekontrolirati hormone da ne bi bilo kakvih iznenađenja kad krenem u postupak. Od Dabrostona isto slabo imam stvari i isto sam napuhnuta...ne znam šta da kažem po tom pitanju....valjda je to normalno. Dr. Vlašić mi je rekao neka ga pijem jer mi ne može naškoditi a i da ostanem trudna on bi mi ga ionako prepisao. Nemoj se brinuti....odi kod endokrinologa, provjeri TSH jer će ti sigurno povećati dozu da ti se smanji (a smanji se već nakon 15 dana) i vidjet ćeš da ćeš pitanje hormona staviti pod optimum kad kreneš na MPO. 
> Vidim da se sve tako brinemo i strepimo...baš smo u nezavidnoj situaciji....nadam se da će nam se uskoro javiti koja riječka trudilica....ajde *Kika83* požuri....da se i mi imamo čemu  :D  :D nadati... :D 
> 
> *GIZMOS* jel to ok piti brombergon na svoju ruku?  Možda bih i ja krenula piti po pola tablete da mi se smanji  prolaktin bar ispod granice jer mi malo treba....Jel zaš možda mogu li piti Dabroston i Brombergon zajedno?


joj nadam se da ce mi se uspijet to izregulirat do 2.mj pa da skupa idemo u postupak...  :Smile:   jedva cekam sad 3.12 sta ce mi reci...sta tako brzo za 15 dana se vec popravi tsh?sad mi je malo lakse... meni su bile stvari pretprosli mj trajale 5,6 dana i to tako obilno a ovaj mj samo 1 dan i to uz dabrostone,ali skuzila sam da su mi trajale dugo i ocistila se zato sta sam pila i vrkutu.po njoj sam i pms osjetila i sve ok bilo,ali sam onda nedavno na netu procitala da se vrkuta nikako nebi smjela kombinirat sa dabrostonom.

----------


## GIZMOS

Znate možda kojeg dobrog ginekologa u Puli da ima color doppler?

----------


## kika83

> Znate možda kojeg dobrog ginekologa u Puli da ima color doppler?


Možda u Ars medici imaju dobrog ginekologa

----------


## dani82

Vidim da ste se raspisale o hormonima pa imam jedno pitanjce.
Mm je danas dobio nalaz hormona i sve mu je u granicama normale. Zanima me kako točno izgleda pregled endokrinologa i da li je netko od vaših muževa bio na pregledu kod njega. Moje je mišljenje da ako mu je nalaz hormona dobar da endokrinolog nema šta tu više puno za radit ili  :? 

*Kika83* čuvaj malu mrvu, svi na ovom pdf-u s tobom čekamo betu i držimo ti fige   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* ako su mu nalazi ok, mislim da nema potrebe ići kod endokrinologa....jedino ako hoće još provjeriti izgled štitnjače ultrazvukom. Najbitnije je da su mu hormoni u granicama normale.

----------


## diabolica

Imam i ja jedno pitanje: 
Pijem Dabroston od 11. dana ciklusa pa dok ne dobijem stvari jer mi je razina progesterona u granicama ali ipak nedovoljna za zatrudnjivanje (imam 25 a treba biti barem 40-50). Za vrijeme dok ga pijem se užasno osjećam. Nenormalno mi se spava, ujutro sam sva strgana, popodne poslije posla nemam energije za raditi bilo šta, samo legnem i ne mičem do navečer...onda se otuširam i ponovo legnem bez snage za bilo čim. U glavi mi je košmar, zujim..... 
Primjetila sam da čim mi prođe ciklus opet sam normalna i normalno funkcioniram. 
Da li je koja od vas imala kakve slične simptome dok je pila Dabroston?

----------


## kika83

> Imam i ja jedno pitanje: 
> Pijem Dabroston od 11. dana ciklusa pa dok ne dobijem stvari jer mi je razina progesterona u granicama ali ipak nedovoljna za zatrudnjivanje (imam 25 a treba biti barem 40-50). Za vrijeme dok ga pijem se užasno osjećam. Nenormalno mi se spava, ujutro sam sva strgana, popodne poslije posla nemam energije za raditi bilo šta, samo legnem i ne mičem do navečer...onda se otuširam i ponovo legnem bez snage za bilo čim. U glavi mi je košmar, zujim..... 
> Primjetila sam da čim mi prođe ciklus opet sam normalna i normalno funkcioniram. 
> Da li je koja od vas imala kakve slične simptome dok je pila Dabroston?


Ja ne, a koristila sam ga više od godinu dana neprestano. Ja bi samo imala povećan apetit. A da probaš s Duphastonom? Sve isto samo drugi proizvođač?

----------


## barbyRI

> Imam i ja jedno pitanje: 
> Pijem Dabroston od 11. dana ciklusa pa dok ne dobijem stvari jer mi je razina progesterona u granicama ali ipak nedovoljna za zatrudnjivanje (imam 25 a treba biti barem 40-50). Za vrijeme dok ga pijem se užasno osjećam. Nenormalno mi se spava, ujutro sam sva strgana, popodne poslije posla nemam energije za raditi bilo šta, samo legnem i ne mičem do navečer...onda se otuširam i ponovo legnem bez snage za bilo čim. U glavi mi je košmar, zujim..... 
> Primjetila sam da čim mi prođe ciklus opet sam normalna i normalno funkcioniram. 
> Da li je koja od vas imala kakve slične simptome dok je pila Dabroston?


ja sam isto dosta mamurna,pospana naspavam se po 8,9h i jedva se ujutro razbudim,ne znam sta je to..isto kkao je rekla kika imam povecan apetit samo bi nesto tamanila...a bas mi i ne treba to  :Laughing:   ja ti pijem sad vec par mj duphaston umjesto dabrostona,ginicka mi je rekla da ga ona uvijek prije preporuci da ima manje nuspojava,ne zadrzava tako vodu,znaci manje bi se trebalo po njemu i debljat.u biti kao on je prvi i bio a po njemu je kopiran dabroston kao.tako mi objasnila.jedino sta se ovaj placa iako dobijes recept a dabroston ne. ma sve je to izgleda isto,ja ne vidim neku posebnu razliku...
mene vec danima onako lagano nabija u trbuhu koda cu dobit a jos do kraja mj ga moram pit.ne znam sta je to... nesto se dobro poremetilo kod mene docim sam ih imala prosli mj samo 1 dan.

----------


## diabolica

Curke, mene Dabrići rasturaju.....sjedim na poslu u kancelariji i samo mi glava pada   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  zaspat ću 100%....i tu i tamo me štrecne u donjem dijelu trbuha....i naduta sam.....o, joj ....
*barbyRI*  htjela sam ti reći da su meni stvari nekako traljave otkada pijem Dabroston i užasno tamne boje....i isto mi ne traju kao obično...i samo jedan dan bude onak obilnije a ostale dane bi-ne bi krenulo....valjda je to normalno....

----------


## innu

pozdrav, ima li koja od vas dugi menstrualni ciklus, i ako ste radile bilo kakav postupak, nakon koliko dana ste napravile test za trudnoću, naime ja sam prije 17 dana radila inseminaciju, a m još nema. unaprijed zahvalna...  :Kiss:  [/b]

----------


## diabolica

*innu* jedino što ti mogu reći da odeš kupiti test i odmah će ti pokazati rezultat. Ja sam nakon 14 dana od inseminacija uvijek radila test jer sam ludila od neizvjesnosti i naravno nisam mogla dočekat...a onda je naravno stupilo razočaranje....ali barem sam znala na čemu sam jer nisam od onih tipova koji čekaju valjda dok betu ne odu izvadit...ja bih poludila od nervoze.....
U svakom slučaju sretno, držim palčeve za plusić! :D  :D  :D

----------


## innu

šta se tiče testa, napravila sam ga ja već, iako je bilo prerano, nekih 7 dana poslije, naravno -negativan, nisam ni ja mogla podnjet tu neizvjesnost. a ništa, odoh u ljekarnu...  :Cekam:

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Danas sam dobila termin za dr. Vlastelića  :D . Sada još samo da prođem pregled i da vidimo šta dalje.

Nema razlike između Duphastona i Dabrostona to je isto didrogesteron. Samo je razlika u imenu. Dok Utrogestan je mikronizirani USP progesteron.

Innu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plus na testu   :Heart:  .

----------


## GIZMOS

> pozdrav, ima li koja od vas dugi menstrualni ciklus, i ako ste radile bilo kakav postupak, nakon koliko dana ste napravile test za trudnoću, naime ja sam prije 17 dana radila inseminaciju, a m još nema. unaprijed zahvalna...  [/b]


Dvije su opcije:

1. Trudna si i zato kasni  :D 
2. Pila si dabroton i zato kasni  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Nadajmo se svi skupa da je ovo prvo. Javi kad napraviš test!

----------


## dani82

*Innu* odmah nam javi rezultat!!

Meni duphaston uopće nije odgovarao (ali mom mužiću je  :Laughing: ) ...bila sam sva nekako čudno raspoložena od hiperaktivnosti do deprice, a cicke su mi toliko narasle da to nije bilo normalno, a da ne pričam kako su bolile :shock:

----------


## kika83

*Innu* neka bude +  :D 
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## innu

...eto, clearblue kaže "-", ništa, ajmo dalje.... cure, hvala na potpori, pretpostavljam da ste vi jedine koje znaju kako se sad osjećam...
mislim na vas, ajmo dalje!

----------


## diabolica

*Innu* danas sam u depri od Dabrostona a najviše zbog toga što se sve trudnice lagano porađaju i to još k tome javne osobe (jučer je i Ljupka Gojić dobila curicu) tako da bi mi dobro došao tvoj veeeeliki plus na testu da me malo utješi da će i neka od nas uskoro biti trbušasta....ajmo *innu* :D  :D  :D javi se....

----------


## diabolica

*innu*  izgleda da si poslala post sekundu prije mene.....žao mi je....ali idemo dalje draga! Nema odustajanja!

----------


## barbyRI

> Curke, mene Dabrići rasturaju.....sjedim na poslu u kancelariji i samo mi glava pada     zaspat ću 100%....i tu i tamo me štrecne u donjem dijelu trbuha....i naduta sam.....o, joj ....
> *barbyRI*  htjela sam ti reći da su meni stvari nekako traljave otkada pijem Dabroston i užasno tamne boje....i isto mi ne traju kao obično...i samo jedan dan bude onak obilnije a ostale dane bi-ne bi krenulo....valjda je to normalno....


meni su znale duze trajat,bas sam se znala dobro ocistit a ovako se nakuplja ta krv a ne ide nikamo...pa kad udari u glavu,uzas....moram reci vlastelicu sad kad idem bas me brine malo to...a sa vrkutom mi duze trajale,osjecala sam pms,sise me uredno prije boljele,osjetila ovulaciju,sad vise nista...

----------


## dani82

*innu* žao mi je   :Love:  bit će slijedeći put.

----------


## kika83

*Innu* več sam se ponadala da si nam ti prva Riječka trudnica  :Smile:  
Žao mi je  :Sad:  No, znaš kako se kaže idemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

Innu, baš mi je žao i u potpunost razumijem kakav je osječaj negativnog rezultata nakon prvog pokušaja (pada najteže). Meni je danas isto počelo neko brljanje pa naoružana tabletama iščekujem još jednu M. u beskonačno dugom nizu. Bez obzira što nisam bila u postupku, razočaranje je jednako jer uvijek tinja neka nada (možda baš sad kad ne očekujem ništa) ali na kraju-to je samo nada. 
Ja sam ovih dana na godišnjem i jedva čekam povratak na posao jer sam sama sebe izludila ovih dana razmišljanjima poput "Što ako...?" Osječam veliku ogorčenost i nesigurnost zbog svega i sve češće poželim onaj mir koji sam imala dok sam vjerovala da će sve biti u savršenom redu, a nije ni najmanje, sve je zbrkano, sve je razbacano u mojoj glavi koliko god se ja trudila složiti taj "PUZZLE ŽIVOTA". Svaki, baš svaki dan, iskusim neko novo saznanje, neki novi strah, strepnju i sve me to vodi unatrag daleko od cilja koji je iz današnje perspektive još miljama daleko...i bojim se, jako se bojim, da će ostat nedostižan, nesaživljen, nedorečen.
Nadam se da se ne ljutite na mojoj ne baš pozitivnoj energiji koju danas unosim, ali moram ispraznit dušu. Moždo je to samo PMS, a možda početak kraja još jednog neispunjenog sna...

----------


## gupi51

Drage cure, imam jedno pitanje. Do sada se ovdje nisam javljala jer iako smo iz Ri na postupke smo išli u Zg. Sada bih u Ri možda krenula u koji prirodni postupak ili uz neku blagu stimulaciju. U prvom mj idemo na postupak u Ljubljanu pa ako to ne bude dobitno u pauzi do sljedećeg postupka u Slo ili Austriji bi išli ovdje da ne gubimo vrijeme. Zanima me kakav je postupak u Rijeci. Kako se naručiti za postupak, mislim da li je moguće u prirodne postupke ići nešto češće nego na stimulirane i koliko se čeka. Hvala puno.
Želim vam svima puno, puno sreće i  da što prije ugledate svoje velike bete.

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS* vidim da i ti u istoj fazi kao i ja jučer....potpuno te razumijem...sve kao da sam ja pisala....potpisujem sve!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
 Izgleda da su došli neki tužnjikavi dani. Jučer čekam bus na stanici prekoputa Prenatala i naravno gledam kolica i oblekicu za bebe i plačem u sebi...razmišljam šta ako nam postupak i Ri ne uspije, šta ću onda, jel da se prijavim u Mb, Ljubljanu, da idemo u Češku??? 
Sve me to toliko opterećuje! A Dabroston me uspavljuje...prestrašno!
Ali zato smo valjda ovdje da se ponekad malo i utješimo. Dobro je da imam vas jer tada znam da nisam jedina koja se ovako osjeća.
Evo dolazi vikend i ja obećajem da ću misliti o svemu pozitivno!!!!

----------


## innu

Sad ja čekam vas da me malo razveselite sa svojim betama i +++, i nadam se da će se lijepe vijesti brzo proširiti, jako nam trebaju, jer u ove vaše faze od jučer ja sam upala danas, iako sam si čvrsto obećala da neću! bit će bolje, sigurno...  :Kiss:

----------


## innu

*gupi51* mislim da kod svojeg ginekologa trebaš pitati uputnicu za humanu, a za stimulirane postupke ne znam šta reć, ja sam ti još na početku, mislim da će ti cure bolje objasnit, u svakom slučaju sretno...

----------


## pak

Cure nadam se da ce vam vikend popraviti raspolozenje.
gupi posaljes uputnicu faxom ili meilom sa naznakom kod kojeg dr. zelis i svojim br. tf i  cekas da ti se jave.Po ovom sto cure pisu narucuju za 2-3 mj. tako da sto prije to bolje.Koliko se sada ceka za prirodnjake neznam mozda se javi netko sa vise informacija.Evo link http://www.kbc-rijeka.hr/kbc.php?id=53
nadam se da ce biti uspijeha u Ljubljani pa ti nece ni trebati.

----------


## barbyRI

innu zao mi je...  :Crying or Very sad:  drz se  :Smile: 
sta samo 2,3mj se ceka na postupak sad? ja sam se pribiljezila pocetkom 9mj i tek krajem 2.mj cu na red...
jel istina da se sad vise ne moze tel. pribiljezit u Mariboru za postupak,nego ici tamo ili poslat mail,silne nalaze i onda kad oni odluce tek jave...? a da je sve do 2011 i to do kraja popunjeno,jel i to istina? strasno.. tako da lijepo imam mogucnosti(financijske)ici mora se toliko cekat.znaci da postupak i uspije tek za 2 i toliko god bi mogla postat mama :?

----------


## kika83

Ajmo Riječke trudilice, koja je slijedeča za dobit-nedobit mengu?
Razveselite nas malo :D   :D

----------


## diabolica

*innu* prvo trebaš uputnicu od svoje ginekologice za odjel humane reprodukcije. Onda je najbolje da odeš do KBC-a i sestre Mire (tko zna kad bi došla na red centralnim naručivanjem) i lijepo pitaš za upisat se kod doktora....izabereš kojeg želiš (Vlašić, Vlastelić, docentica...) ili već koji ima slobodne termine....onda te ona upiše i kaže kad si na redu za konzultacije. Učini to što prije jer ako ideš u 1. mjesecu u Ljubljanu a u slučaju da ti ne uspije kombiniraš sa Rijekom bilo bi najbolje da se požuriš jer sada je cijeli 12. mjesec već zauzet, 01. mjesecu rade tek od 11.01. i sve je isto zauzeto a kad je mene upisivao za 02. mjesec već je isto bilo skoro do kraja popunjeno. A i ne zaboravi da moraš imati sve nalaze i spermogram itd. pa ti za to treba vremena da se naprave jer oni  priznaju samo njihove nalaze. Računaj da moraš proći i ciklus inceminacija. Mislim, svi moraju prvo probati inseminacijama doći do rezultata a onda tek idu na stimulirane postupke. Ali probaj se dogovoriti...Ja sam zadnji put na kontroli poslije Lpsc na njegovo pitanje da probamo ići još sa kojom inseminacijom demonstrativno rekla NE! Dosta mi je propalih nadanja jer nekako tim inseminacijama ne vjerujem...nužno zlo za nepotrebnu patnju. Mislim da se može sa prirodno stimuliranim postupkom ići svaki ciklus, al to neka ti kažu druge cure jer nisam baš 100% sigurna. Neka me cure isprave ako nisam dobro rekla. Ja se barem tako nadam jer računam na to isto da mogu krenuti sa nekim konkretnijim stvarima. 
Evo što sam znala napisala sam a tebi sretno i da što prije dođeš do veeelike bete!   :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

diabolica,mene nije poslao najprije na inseminacije,odmah na IVF, stimulirani,rekao mi da kod mene to ne reagira,radi muzevog spermiograma,da nebi bilo rezultata ocito. jel jos koja od vas isla na IVF odmah?

----------


## pak

Mi smo isli odmah na IVF ICSI.Dosli smo sa nalazom iz Pule ,ponovili u Ri i odmah krenulu na IVF.Sve ovisi o spermiogramu,nema smisla raditi inseminacije ako je nalaz los tako da oni sa tezom dijagnozom preskacu taj dio.Dvije god. unazad su se prirodnjaci mogli radii svaki mjesec e sada onda se ni na postupak nije cekalo tako da to ovisi o njihovim troskovima i limitima koji su nastupili nakon donosenja novog zakona

----------


## innu

Mi smo sad napravili prvu inseminaciju, i ništa, dijagnoza iz mog potpisa očito više ne stoji, jer je rađen spermatogram netom prije inseminacije i rečeno nam je da je znatno lošiji nego prije, papir nisam vidjela, tako da ne znam šta uopće da napišem. Nisam pametna da li bi trebalo inzistirati na tome da se preskoče inseminacije, nekako mi je logičan taj put sa manje agresivnim metodama na početku, a s druge strane sad bi išla na ivf da imam priliku....

----------


## barbyRI

moj ima oligoasthenozoospermiu,ne pise tesku,ali  mu je svaki nalaz do sad bio sve losiji,i rekao nam je da ako ovaj treci bude los odmah idemo na MPO,i tako je i bilo...
nakon koliko se moze opet ponovit postupak ako IVF ne uspije?npr ako je stimulirani,meni je receno da ce biti...

----------


## pak

Preporucuje se pauza od 6 mj. izmedju stimuliranih postupaka iako moze i nakon 3 mj.Mi smo isli svaka 3-4 mj. ali zbog sadasnjih financijskih ogranicenja bolnica tesko da ce to opet biti moguce.I da meni su nalazi bili ok pa je vjerojatno i to bio razlog sto smo upadali cesce.

----------


## barbyRI

tnx pak na odgovoru..mene je strah vec sad ako ne uspije i koliko cu onda opet morat cekat..treba to sve psihicki izdrzat...svaka cast cure moje svima vama koje ste vec duze u tome i borite se,skidam vam kapu.... :D

----------


## gupi51

Cure hvala vam na informacijama. U ponedjeljak idem kod ginekologice pa ću odmah uzeti i uputnicu za KBC Ri. Daj bože da mi neće trebati.

----------


## kika83

Cure moje ja danas brojim 6dnt, još samo 11 dana :/ 
Znam da je dugo ali šta ču kad u Rijeci vade nakon 3tjedna betu a drugdje nakon 2 tjedna, a neznam zašto. No izdržat čemo još malo  :Smile:  
Ja se osječam ok, jedino sam se sinoć malo zabrinula, išli smo kod prijatelja i čim sam se sjela počeo me boljeti donji dio trubuha, rekla bi maternica. I tako neko vrijeme i prestalo :?  
Preostaje mi čekat još 11dana  :Sad:   Nekako se osječam dobro u vezi ovoga, nemogu objasnit ali vidjet čemo dali imam pravo  :Grin:  
Ja svoje odrađujem, netko drugi odlučuje  :Smile:  
*Gizmos kad ti ideš u bolnicu?*

----------


## kika83

> Preporucuje se pauza od 6 mj. izmedju stimuliranih postupaka iako moze i nakon 3 mj.Mi smo isli svaka 3-4 mj. ali zbog sadasnjih financijskih ogranicenja bolnica tesko da ce to opet biti moguce.I da meni su nalazi bili ok pa je vjerojatno i to bio razlog sto smo upadali cesce.


U tu stimulaciju neulazi klomifen ili? Znam da s klomifenom možeš više puta zaredom ić ako je sve ok.

----------


## pak

*kika* moguce ja osijetis bol kod impantacije navijam za veliku ß!
Za klomifensku stimulaciju neznam ja sam isla na ful stimulaciju menour, gonal i decapeptyil kombinacije uvijek razlicite.

----------


## kika83

> *kika* moguce ja osijetis bol kod impantacije navijam za veliku ß!
> Za klomifensku stimulaciju neznam ja sam isla na ful stimulaciju menour, gonal i decapeptyil kombinacije uvijek razlicite.


Joj da je bar bila implantacija  :Smile:   Bojim se da ipak nije možda mjehur(iako bi me stalno bolilo) ili možda jer imam problem sa stolicom odkad sam na Utrićima. Ma neznam. Prvih par dana nakon transfera sam samo osjetila povremeno kao da me netko rezucka nožem po trbuhu ali onako sitno i jučer ta bol i odnoda ništa :? 
No, kako bude, bude  :Smile:

----------


## innu

ajde kika razveseli nas brzo... :D  :D  :D

----------


## barbyRI

cure mozete mi malo pomoc... :? 
uzimam dabrostone(odnosno duphastone)od 11-25 dana ciklusa,da li ga pijem i taj 25.dan ili do 24.? nadam se da me dobro razumijete sta mislim reci..da malo pojednostavnim... pocela sam piti 16.11(11dan ciklusa)i trebala bi piti do 29.11 da li i taj dan popijem ili do do tog dana? po 2 tablete pijem na dan,znaci 28 ili 30 tableta...sad me malo zbunilo,jel ih nisam par god uzimala i onda mi opet dao turu dr...pa sam vec zaboravila...strah me da nesto ne zeznem,ipak su to hormoni...

----------


## kika83

> cure mozete mi malo pomoc... :? 
> uzimam dabrostone(odnosno duphastone)od 11-25 dana ciklusa,da li ga pijem i taj 25.dan ili do 24.? nadam se da me dobro razumijete sta mislim reci..da malo pojednostavnim... pocela sam piti 16.11(11dan ciklusa)i trebala bi piti do 29.11 da li i taj dan popijem ili do do tog dana? po 2 tablete pijem na dan,znaci 28 ili 30 tableta...sad me malo zbunilo,jel ih nisam par god uzimala i onda mi opet dao turu dr...pa sam vec zaboravila...strah me da nesto ne zeznem,ipak su to hormoni...


Ako piše od 11 do 25dc onda piješ i 11 i 25dc.

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure mozete mi malo pomoc... :? 
> uzimam dabrostone(odnosno duphastone)od 11-25 dana ciklusa,da li ga pijem i taj 25.dan ili do 24.? nadam se da me dobro razumijete sta mislim reci..da malo pojednostavnim... pocela sam piti 16.11(11dan ciklusa)i trebala bi piti do 29.11 da li i taj dan popijem ili do do tog dana? po 2 tablete pijem na dan,znaci 28 ili 30 tableta...sad me malo zbunilo,jel ih nisam par god uzimala i onda mi opet dao turu dr...pa sam vec zaboravila...strah me da nesto ne zeznem,ipak su to hormoni...
> 
> 
> Ako piše od 11 do 25dc onda piješ i 11 i 25dc.


aha,jel cini mi se da sam ja ludaca pila dan manje do 25. dana,znaci u biti 30 tableta....

----------


## diabolica

Cure, kad smo već kod Dabrostona da vas i ja pitam, zašto ga ja moram piti od 11. dana pa dok ne dobijem stvari.... obično se pije do 25. dana ciklusa a i čitam na uputama kutije se pije na različite načine...jedan od je taj od 11. do 25. dc ali baš nigdje ne piše do kraja....sad me malo frka...već mi je ovo 3 ciklus što ga pijem tako. Šta mislite o tome?

----------


## barbyRI

diabolica,moram priznat da nisam cula nikad da se tako piju,znam da obicno ono ili od 11-25 dana ili pak samo 10 dana ili i krace,ja sm jedno par puta po tjedan dana samo i onda brzo dobila,da mi samo potakne krvarenje,ali sve dok ne dobijes,ne znam stvarno...a jesi pitala ginek zasto tako?koliko u biti ti onda popijes ih?

----------


## pak

*kika* i ostale cure zamolila bih vas da bacite oko na ovaj upitnik
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/upitnik i ispunite naravno
Hvala!

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica* baš mi je to čudno :/  Ipak dabroston sprečava krvarenje i kad ga prestaneš pit moraš procurit. Ja sam ga uvijek pila od 11 do 25dc nikad drugačije.

----------


## big blue

Ja sam dabroston pila od potvrđene ovulacije (nakon inseminacija) dakle od cca 15 dana ciklusa pa sve dok ne dobijem menstruaciju. Docentica to vrlo često prakticira.

----------


## kika83

> Ja sam dabroston pila od potvrđene ovulacije (nakon inseminacija) dakle od cca 15 dana ciklusa pa sve dok ne dobijem menstruaciju. Docentica to vrlo često prakticira.


Ali to je druga stvar, to je normalno nakon inseminacija. Drugo je ako ti piješ za dobit stvari onda moraš pit određeni broj dana. Tako isto i na uputstvima stoji.

----------


## GIZMOS

> *kika* i ostale cure zamolila bih vas da bacite oko na ovaj upitnik
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/upitnik i ispunite naravno
> Hvala!


*Pak,* kako se ovaj upitnik ispunjava? Ja sam probala pisati ali mi ne dozvoljava svaka rubrika da pišem nešto? I da li da se upisujemo i mi koji smo prošli samo inseminacije ili? 

*Kika83*, 08.12. idem u bolnicu a vrijeme leti...Češ izdržat 11 dana? Ma napravi ti testić nakon 14 dana i već tada ćeš sigurno znati. Držži se !

----------


## kika83

> pak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *kika* i ostale cure zamolila bih vas da bacite oko na ovaj upitnik
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/upitnik i ispunite naravno
> Hvala!
> 
> 
> *Pak,* kako se ovaj upitnik ispunjava? Ja sam probala pisati ali mi ne dozvoljava svaka rubrika da pišem nešto? I da li da se upisujemo i mi koji smo prošli samo inseminacije ili? 
> ...


Ja sam normalno ispunila :/ 
*Gizmos*  neću radit test, dosta mi je testova. Odlučila sam čekat i napravit kako mi je ginić rekao. 10.12 vadim betu ako do onda neprocurim(ipak se nadam da neču).
Sretno i nek sve prođe uredu   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

Stvarno sam sada zabrinuta zbog tog Dabrostona...ali točno se sjećam da mi je rekla da ga počnem piti 11. dana ciklusa i sve dok ne dobijem odnosno ako ostanem trudna nek ga samo nastavim piti. Sad opće ne znam šta da radim? Progesteron mi je bio nizak i nedovoljan za trudnoću pa mi je i najviše iz tog razloga i dala da ga pijem.  :?  :?  :?

----------


## kika83

> Stvarno sam sada zabrinuta zbog tog Dabrostona...ali točno se sjećam da mi je rekla da ga počnem piti 11. dana ciklusa i sve dok ne dobijem odnosno ako ostanem trudna nek ga samo nastavim piti. Sad opće ne znam šta da radim? Progesteron mi je bio nizak i nedovoljan za trudnoću pa mi je i najviše iz tog razloga i dala da ga pijem.  :?  :?  :?


Ako ti je tako rekla onda ga pij tako. A kad  procuriš s njim, koji dc ako ga stalno piješ? Ti bude redovit ciklus?

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* uglavnom procurim uredno školskih svakih 28 dana. Osim sada kad sam bila na Lpsc sam dobila malo ranije ali to je valjda posljedica svega pa je normalno. 
Ah ništa, nastavljam ga piti kao do sada...nema druge...
Nego, kako se osjećaš?

----------


## kika83

> *Kika83* uglavnom procurim uredno školskih svakih 28 dana. Osim sada kad sam bila na Lpsc sam dobila malo ranije ali to je valjda posljedica svega pa je normalno. 
> Ah ništa, nastavljam ga piti kao do sada...nema druge...
> Nego, kako se osjećaš?


Onda super, nemaš brige   :Wink:   Ja sam nakon laparo dobila tek 39dc :shock:  Kod mene ionako nije redovita tako da nisam se previše ni brinula, znala sam da če kad tad doć  :Grin:  
Ja sam ok, simptome-nesimptome prepisujem utrogestanima tako da nepreostaje mi ništa drugo nego čekat. Brojim još 10 dana  :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*kika83* želim ti brzo odbrojavanje i naravno brojimo s tobom za ogromnu betu :D  :D  :D

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica*  :Kiss:  
Da ja pitam i ovdje, cure koje ste bile na transferima, dali ste imale ikakve bolove, grčeve nakon et? Meni se desilo šta sam več i napisala da  sam 5dnt navečer imala sam bolove neko vrijeme i to je prestalo, danas brojim 7dnt i cijeli dan osječam neki pritisak, nelagodu,napetost, neznam kako opisat taj osječaj. Nisu bolovi, niti grčevi več nešto čudno :/ 
Nevjerujem da bi več mogla dobit jer tako mi inače nije kad imam za dobit, možda od utrića? :?  :?

----------


## Bebel

Pozdrav svima,
* pino* je otvorila jednu dobru temu pa molim sve koji su bili u postupku po novom zakonu da daju mali doprinos za našu dobrobit.
Hvala
 :Kiss:  
VAZNO - statistike o postupcima ove jeseni:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86347

----------


## pak

*GIZMOS*  i inseminacije ulaze u statistiku nadam se da si uspijela popuniti.Ti ces uskoro u bolnicu, nadam se da ce ti proci sto bezbolnije   :Love:

----------


## pino

Neki su mi javili da imaju problema popuniti upitnik. Mislim da je stvar u tome da treba kliknuti u polje (ili direktno prije polja?). 

Cure, ne mogu vam reci koliko sam vam zahvalna na interesu i informacijama oko ovog zaista vaznog upitnika!   :Heart:  
Puno srece svima u postupcima!!!   :Love:

----------


## dani82

*Pak* super ti je avatar!!!

*Gizmos* ti još malo pa na laparoskopiju... vrijeme je prolrtilo (barem meni) ...nadam se da će sve proći dobro   :Love:  

*BarbyRi* vidim da tm ima variokokelu. Zanima me tko mu je to otkrio, urolog?  I kako to utječe na vaše postupke... jesu li tražili od vas da on ode na operaciju?

*Kika83* nadam se da će ti ovo vrijeme do vađenja bete proći čim prije!

----------


## barbyRI

> *Pak* super ti je avatar!!!
> 
> *Gizmos* ti još malo pa na laparoskopiju... vrijeme je prolrtilo (barem meni) ...nadam se da će sve proći dobro   
> 
> *BarbyRi* vidim da tm ima variokokelu. Zanima me tko mu je to otkrio, urolog?  I kako to utječe na vaše postupke... jesu li tražili od vas da on ode na operaciju?
> 
> *Kika83* nadam se da će ti ovo vrijeme do vađenja bete proći čim prije!


urolog mu je otkrio,da.ima 1.stupnja,da nije strasno je rekao ali moze smetat.preporucio mu je operirat i da mozda pomogne a li da i ne mora da nek razmislimo...od frendice muz ima isto misao operirat i jos mu gori nakon toga spermiogram tako da nismo pametni sta radit....a koliko sam citala nekima je pomoglo nekima ista stvar ko i prije...mi smo htjeli jos i to pokusat ali muz radi vrazjeg posla ne moze toliko izostat,odmah mu prijete otkazom.. u bolnici se bude oko 2,3 dana,onda za 7 dana vade punti,i najmanje mjesec dana nista fizicki ne radit,dizat a kod mog muza to nije moguce jel bas svaki dan na poslu radi fizicki...
tvoj isto ima?

----------


## diabolica

Cure moje drage, mi smo se danas otišli naručiti na centralno naručivanje za potvrdu od psihologa...da vidite koja je to predstava bila....nitko ništa ne zna....ova cura na šalteru centralnog naručivanja je zvala psihijatriju i nitko se toga ne želi primit...odnosno prave se blesavi jer ne znaju šta da rade s nama. Ja sam ispalila na živce...stvarno milinovićevska politika nema veze ni sa čim....bitno je da donesu tamo neki zakon a ne znaju ga inplementirati....tako je sve u našoj državi. Ipak nas je naručila kod psihologa, termin će nam još javiti....a ja sutra zovem ministarstvo zdravstva da ih pitam jel oni to nas prave budalama na naš račun?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Btw. MM je danas vadio krv za HIV i hepatitis pa je njamrao kako ga boli a šta ga tek čeka sutra kad mu briseve budu uzimali   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Nije da sam zločesta ali njurga za takvu malu bol a šta nas ženske svašta čeka i šta sve pretrpimo ne bi li dobile naše mrvice!

----------


## dani82

On slijedeći tjedan ide kod urologa, ima loš spermiogram, hormoni su mu ok ali ipak idemo u četvrtak endokrinologun jer nas je docentica tražila nalaz endokrinologa i urologa.
Je li tm radio briseve?

----------


## barbyRI

> On slijedeći tjedan ide kod urologa, ima loš spermiogram, hormoni su mu ok ali ipak idemo u četvrtak endokrinologun jer nas je docentica tražila nalaz endokrinologa i urologa.
> Je li tm radio briseve?


da,nas su odmah poslali kod urologa vec nakon prvog loseg spermiograma....hormoni su mu u granicama normale,malo testosteron jedino na nizoj granici. briseve je radio da,uh zapamtio ih je,rekao je da nema sanse vise,kaze da ga nikad nije tako nesto bolilo...jadnici,a sta bi mi rekle tek malo malo na sirenju,kopkanju...

diabolica,pa stvarno nisu normalni tako nas zavlacit,u jeasto da nam olaksaju oni kompliciraju...taj milinovic i hebrang svaka im cast,lijepo su nas udesili....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ja idem polovicom mjeseca na humanu na dogovor za psihologa i pravnika bit ce kaosa isto....
a reci mi pravnika moras sam nac,ti si nasla ili kako?neko je vec pisao o tome ali ne znam vise tko...

----------


## pak

dani82 hvala malo se igram.

----------


## kika83

Cure moje, ja nemogu spavati. Neznam kako da vam opišem kako se osjećam, šta osječam jer to nikako nemogu. Već dva dana, nisu grčevi, nebi rekla ni bolovi, već neka nelagoda, nešto... Je kao neka vrsta bolova, ma totalno sam  :?   :? 
Inače imam grčeve dan, dva prije nego mi menga dođe i nikako ovo nemogu povezat s dolaskom m. Nešto jako čudno i neopisivo :/ 
Ponekad jače osjetim kao sada, a ponekad samo kad mirujem i zato sam lagano zabrinuta  :Sad:

----------


## dani82

*Kika83* stvarno ti ne znam pomoć jer nisam prošla još kroz niti jedan postupak... a vjerujem da i jesam da ti ni onda ne bi mogla pomoć. Svaka je žena drugačija, drugačije joj reagira tijelo, mislim da svi znakovi mogu upućivat i na trudnoću i na menstruaciju. Držim fige da te prođu smetnje da u miru možeš čekati betu  :Kiss:  

Cure što se tiče psihologa mene je jedinica centralnog naručivanja naručila na klinici za psihičke traume,  bili smo tamo, mislili da smo sve obavili i samo čekali potrdu...a onda poziv da moramo ponovno dolazit jer bi zapravo ipak možda mogli rješit neki test i tako mi sutra ponovno idemo.... nitko pojma nema što treba kad je ovaj "pametan" zakon u pitanju.
Ako vas tješi mi smo tamo bili prvi pa su na nama učili... ako dospijete tamo već će otprilike znati što trebaju s vama... naravno ako vas jedinica centralnog naručivanja naruči na isto mjesto a ne opet kod nekog tko ne zna što  treba.
Najbolje bi bilo kad bi mi svi kod našeg pametnog ministra na psihičko savjetovanje, a možemo odmah ostati i na ginekološkom pregledu da nam objasni kako ćemo začeti s 3 oplođene jajne stanice   :Rolling Eyes:  

Što se tiče pravničkpog savjetovanja tu smo puno bolje prošli... već sam pisala o tome... pravnici sam donijela potvrdu koju je ona samo potpisala, ženu sam vidjela prvi put u životu   :Smile:

----------


## pak

*kika83* nemam nis pametnog za reci osim probaj se opustiti.Mozda bi mogla popiti normabel u nekim ga klinikama propisuju nakon ET,da te opusti i smiri.
*dani82* jako me zanima kakav bi test vi to morali rijesavati.Prvi put cujem da su to nekom rekli.Ajde kad to obavite javi nam,da mozemo pripremiti salabahtere   :Laughing:  .Stvarno ludilo  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## innu

kika, ni ja ti niš pametnog nemam za reć, samo da se probaš opustit, i ako te to tješi brzo će beta  :Wink:  
šta se tiče ovog (danebudemprosta) zakona, i psihijatrijskih potvrda, kad sam čula da je izglasan sam bila bijesna, ali ni približno ko sad kad vidim koliko zapravo nama vremena, volje i upornosti treba, samo da papire skupimo! dani stvarno nas drži upućenima, šta kaže pak da si pripremimo šalabahtere!   :Laughing:  
p.s ja u petak folikulometrija... ajmo dalje!

----------


## kika83

Curke moje ali ja sam stvarno opuštena i smirena. I pozitivna. Nakon inseminacija ovo nisam nikad osjećala. Evo zasad je bolje, niš neosjetim više, vidjet čemo tokom dana. Ipak kad mi dolazi m je drukčije nego ovaj put. Nadam se da se maternica širi i mrvica namješta  :Grin:  
Innu sretno na folikulometriji   :Heart:  
Svima   :Kiss:   Ja brojim još samo 8dana :D

----------


## pino

dani, zao mi je sto si prosla takve peripetije... Samo bih htjela napisati da se nadam da ne testiraju, jer evo sto pise u zakonu, clanak 8, stavak 2:



> Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije mora bračne drugove upoznati s mogućim psihičkim učincima postupka medicinske oplodnje. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije izdaje pisanu potvrdu.


nigdje ne pise da je to komisija, da oni trebaju testirati - to je samo savjetovanje bez ikakve mogucnosti da te odbiju za postupak! Cini mi se vazno znati... ali valjda su vec naucili?

----------


## barbyRI

> *kika83* nemam nis pametnog za reci osim probaj se opustiti.Mozda bi mogla popiti normabel u nekim ga klinikama propisuju nakon ET,da te opusti i smiri.
> *dani82* jako me zanima kakav bi test vi to morali rijesavati.Prvi put cujem da su to nekom rekli.Ajde kad to obavite javi nam,da mozemo pripremiti salabahtere   .Stvarno ludilo


da i mene bas zanima o kakvom je testu sad rijeci?jos i to treba.... a da li pravnika moras sam naci ili ga bolnica odredi to ne kuzim?da li se to sta placa? I psihologa?
Ja 29.11 popila zadnju tabletu duphastona sad cekam,obicni vec 3,4 dan dobijem...,malo me nabija svako toliko...a doci ce sigurno...  :Crying or Very sad:  nisam ja te srece da me zaobidje.........

----------


## barbyRI

kika drzim fige da su to znakici od mrvice u tebi :D  :D  :D

----------


## dani82

Žene moje ovo je sve za poludit.... Pino u načelu se slažem s tobom da nas nema ko što testirat, ali mi je lakše da nas sutra testiraju i da više dobijem tu potvrdu i da barem zbog tog ne moram dolazit više u Rijeku.... a zamisli da joj ja sutra kažem da nas ona zapravo samo treba upoznat s mogućim psihičkim učincima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje... jadna žene bi se našla na čudu, jer iako je završila psihologiju vjerujem da ni ona sama ne zna koji su ti mogući psihički učinci... jer eto ja sam još zelena pa neka netko pobije moje stajalište... ali mislim da će moja tuga biti jednaka ako mi ne uspije postupak kao i svki put u protekle 3 godine kada sam dobila menstruaciju. ...ili postoje još neki psigički učinci  :?

----------


## diabolica

*Curke, imam jednu važnu obavijest*. 
Zvala sam danas Ministarstvo zdravstva vezano za KBC Rijeku i psihološko-pravno savjetovanje. U Upravi za medicinske poslove neka super ljubazna gđa. Bušić mi je nakon što sam joj objasnila kakvih nedoumica imamo ovdje u Ri rekla da joj se nitko (mislila je na ravnateljstvo iz KBC-a Rijeka) nije još javio vezano za uspostavu pravila vezanih za MPO i dobivanja potvrda. Isto tako je naglasila da je npr. KBC Zagreb uredno dostavio obrazac da je uspostavio pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i da su to odmah odobrili i kod njih to već neko vrijeme funkcionira bez poteškoća. Očito je problem u ravnateljstvu KBC Rijeka i njihovoj usporenosti, nemaru i nedovoljnoj želji da to uspostave. Sramota! 
Još mi je naglasila da joj se javim obavezno u petak tj. da joj dam 2 dana vremena da ih kontaktira u KBC i pita do kuda su stigli sa uspostavljanjem kompletnog sustava vezano za dobivanje tih potvrda. 
Ne mogu vjerovati da je samo u tome problem da je netko nesposoban u KBC Ri to odraditi i na taj način nas sve dovoditi u ovakav položaj da ne znamo kuda i kako. 
Apeliram na vas da možda isto nazovete Ministarstvo, Upravi za medicinske poslove (01 46 07 508) i postavite isto pitanje i tako izvršite maksimalan pritisak na njih da se počne nešto riješavati. Nadam se da sam uspjela barem malo pokrenuti lavinu. :D

----------


## CERES

Diabolica, hvala ti na ovoj informaciji. 
Pitanje je na koga izvršiti pritisak?
Bojim se da je razlog tome katastrofalna financijska situacija u KBC-u Rijeka. Oni doslovno nemaju više na čemu uštedjeti...

http://www.novilist.hr/2009/11/26/ra...ed-blokad.aspx

Inače, prije tjedan dana sam se naručila mailom za dogovor oko postupka ( upisana sam za kraj 01.mj/2010), uz skeniranu uputnicu
i još nisam dobila termin, sutra  ponovo idem tamo vidjeti što se događa...
Pitam se da li itko čita  te mailove, ljuta sam zato što sam već bila tamo
osobno  se naručiti i sestra me je otkantala jer nisu imali raspored za 12. mjesec,  ma katastrofa od organizacije.
Na rubu sam odustanka od postupaka u Rijeci, imam mučan osjećaj u onoj čekaonici, a najviše me brinu uvijek ista lica koje susrećem neke žene  s kojima sam razgovarala su prošle i  po 15-tak postupaka. Ovim tempom naručivanja doći ću na red za dva postupka godišnje uz blagu stimulaciju. Ma  već znam da su mi Slovenija i dr.Reš slijedeći korak ....

----------


## barbyRI

pa to je za poludit,nije dosta da prolazimo kroz sve ove muke nego da nas oni jos sastrane zaj........  :Evil or Very Mad:   jadne mi..ko zna sta nas jos ceka...i sta ce izmislit...sram ih moze biti!!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*CERES* pa meni je docentica otvoreno rekla da ni ne očekujem više od dva postupka godišnje... mislim da nam je to realnost... ne znam da li je to tako samo u Rijeci ili je to tako i u drugim klinikama, ali ona je rekla nešto tipa da je to zbog novog zakona.

----------


## viky

Bok curke...Evo da se i ja javim nakon dugo vremena.Citam redovito sta pisete,ali se nisam javljala jer kod mene nije bilo nista novoga.Evo sada cekam 16.12 da bude ß,danas mi je 3 dpt..Svima saljem   :Kiss:           kika 83 zelim ti veeeliku ß,a naravno i svim drugim curama da sto prije postanu trbusaste.!!!  :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

*CERES*  ujutro rano sam danas pročitala članak da je KBC Ri u jako teškom stanju. Uopće ne može više kontrolirat svoje rashode a bužet im je limitiran od strane države tako da nije čudo da nam neće moći više od dva postupka godišnje priuštit. Jako me to zabrinjava.  :/ 
Kako da dođem do dr. Reša kojeg spominjete i kakve su cijene?

----------


## kika83

Cure, pa to je strašno  :Evil or Very Mad:   Samo dva postupka godišnje? Ova država je stvarno živo sra...  :Evil or Very Mad:   Meni V. nije nikad rekao da ču samo u dva postupka godišnje i niti da mi trebaju ikakve potvrde pa me sve to malo zbunjuje :/  I u Zg u nekim klinikama su postupci odkazani zbog smanjenog buđeta.

----------


## pak

Znate sta Ministar je lijepo rekao da ce novac za MPO ici iz  ministarstva a ne iz proracuna bolnice pa tako da bi ih i na to trebalo podsjetiti.A to koliko postupka ce se moci obaviti u 1 god. nije nis novo.U nekim klinikama se cekalo i duze za postupak a Rijeka  prije nije imala liste cekanja.
       [/b]diabolica* o dr. Reš imas na potpomognutoj u Sloveniji trenutno puno cura  odlazi tamo jer nema cekanja.*

----------


## barbyRI

*CERES* super da si tako uspjela uletit..ja sam se jos pocetkom 9mj upisla i to za 2mj2010 i rekli mi da nema ni jednog mjesta ranije,i to sam jos pred dr. i sestrom pitala sta tek tad?rekli  mi da,sve je krcato... ne znam kako ide kod njih,jednom kazu ovako drugom onako.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dani82

> Bok curke...Evo da se i ja javim nakon dugo vremena.Citam redovito sta pisete,ali se nisam javljala jer kod mene nije bilo nista novoga.Evo sada cekam 16.12 da bude ß,danas mi je 3 dpt..Svima saljem            kika 83 zelim ti veeeliku ß,a naravno i svim drugim curama da sto prije postanu trbusaste.!!!


Želim ti svu sreću s betom   :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Ja mislim da su oni nas zbog ovog novog zakona stavili sve u 2.2010. jer do tada se treba rad bolnica prilagodit zakonu, sve mi koje smo odprilike iza donošenja zakona bile na dogovoru preusmjerene smo u veljaču. 
Ja nisam čula da je itko naručen za ožujak, a i privatno znam neke žene koje su isto naručene za veljaču.
Mislim da su ranije termine dobile samo one koje su tamo od prije donošenja novog zakona.

----------


## Ameli

CERES od naručivanja mailom ti nema ništa jer i ja sam dva puta slala mail i sestre su mi rekle da više ne šaljem već da šaljem uputnicu faxom. tako sam i napravila zadnji put i sestra me nazvala isti dan i dala mi termin za dogovor za nekih 15 dana, zato cure za narudžbe šaljite faxove.
pozdrav svima i puno sreće   :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

*Viky* želim ti ogromnu betu, kao i sebi  :Grin:  
Ja se uvijek naručujem mailom i sve bude ok. Zadnji put mi je Samira rekla da imaju nekih problema, da nisu primali ni mailove i faksove. I da mogu oboje koristit, šta mi više paše.

----------


## diabolica

Joj baš smo jadne. Kakva je ovo država prema svojim građanima je postalo prestrašno. Ozbiljno razmišljam da se odselim! U Maribor!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Nemaju pojma kakve sve muke moramo prolaziti...najgore mi je što sam već psihički slomljena, stalno se nečemu nadam i mislim kako će biti bolje.... da će ipak shvatiti kako je ovaj Zakon čisti apsurd.
Ma čisti bezobrazluk!
A samo da još iskomnetiram ovo: danas sam ujutro išla vaditi krv za hormone štitnjače i gledam onaj cirkus dolje na nuklearnoj....nije čudo što bolnica nema novaca za puko preživljavanje jer ima milion baba tamo zaposlenih koje apsolutno ništa ne rade....jedna upisuje (red je bio naravno do izlaza) a druge tri pričaju šta su jučer kuhale i krevelje se kao lude....odmah bih skresala pola njih i da vidiš kako bi bilo novca za postupke!
Baš sam danas nabrijana. To je puni mjesec ili PMS!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## CERES

Hvala cure, poslala sam im i fax, valjda će mi se javiti,  i meni je sestra Samira rekla da se slobodno naručim mailom, ali to je očito vrlo nepouzdano, zašto onda uopće nude tu mogućnost ako nisu u stanju odgovoriti na mail.

*BarbyRI,* nisam ja upala u  ništa brže od ostalih cura, zadnji put sam bila krajem 7. mjeseca, ( baš kad je zakon stupio na snagu) i tada sam se odmah upisala za 01/2010, samo još ne znam kakav će biti postupak, trebam se dogovoriti s doc. 
Kako nikad nisam bila na nikakvoj stimulaciji htjela bi vidjeti kako ću reagirati, zato mislim da ću inzistirati da preskočimo klomifen o kojem je bilo govora kao slijedećoj stepenici i tražit  ću stimulaciju gonadotropinima. Bit će to vjerojatno kratki protokol....i dobar test
prije Slovenije.

*Diabolica,* o dr.REŠU imaš na POTPOMOGNUTA U SLOVENIJI, to je trenutno najbliža, najbrža i relativno najpovoljnija opcija za postupak
u inozemstvu, pogotovo za one cure koje nemaju vremena čekati godinu i pol na Maribor. Nemam više naivna očekivanja i svjesna sam da moram kombinirati i jedno i drugo da bi bilo rezultata s našom dijagnozom.

*Viky i Kika83,* želim vam ogromne bete!!!

----------


## dani82

Evo da vas obavjestim kako je prošlo kod psihologa... Najprije nas je pitala pitanja tipa: Jeste li imali kakvih psihičkih problema, jeste li zadovoljni vezom, jeste li uzimali kakve tablete za smirenje, droge, alkohol (u većim količinama), jeste li pretrpili neke  teže nesreće (bilo kojeg tipa), jeste li bili zlostavljani, jeste li zadovoljni sexualnim životom, ima li netko u vašj obitelji zdravstvenih problema, jeste li već bili u bračnoj vezi, bojite li se da će trudnoća negativno utjecati na vaš posao.... 
E onda smo dobili te testiće, imaš 2 tvrdnje i moraš se odlučiti koja bolje opisuje tebe, čak iako obje dobro opisuju tebe ili ako smatraš da te ni jedna ne opisuješ moraš se odlučiti za jednu..... ubiti to je cca 50-ak kombinacija 10 isth riječi.... vjerojatno da te skuže ako muljaš, ovo su pridjevi kojih se mogu sjetiti: društven, pustolovan, ojađen, nesiguran, grizem se u sebi, svadljiv, popustljiv, odlučan.... 
Psihologica je rekla da taj test neće utjecati na dobivanje potvrde ali da je dobro i zbog nas i zbog nje da ona taj papir ima ako netko bude tražio.

Sve u svemu na potvrdi jer napisala da smo normalni   :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82 tnx na obavijesti...lijepo da znamo bar sta bas ceka... nadam se da cu i ja proci i da ce nam reci da smo normalni  

*CERES sorry nisam mislila nista lose ,mozda je tako zvucalo,.....htjela sam samo reci kako narucuju kako je njih volja i rade sta zele...  :Mad:  

ja sam danas bila kod endokrinologa i povisio mi je euthyrox na 100 sa 75mg i za mjesec dana opet vadjenje hormona i na kontrolu.kaze da bi se do 2mj trebao smanjit da mogu normalno na MPO.joj ako ne,ja cu poludit,totalno ce me to dotuci.... poslije da ce mi ga i na 125,150 povisit ako bude potrebno je rekao.. ja ga pitam da jel moguce da mi zbog moje stitnjace i stvari ne dolaze redovito i da uzimam dabrostone i da mi sa njima trajale samo 1 dan prosli mj..on kaze nebi to trebala bit zapreka...a ginic kaze da je to s te strane,sad kome vjerovat.29.11 sam zadnji dabroston popila i nema jos stvari...sta je sad opet :?  :?  :?  uvijek nesto zeza,ponekad se pitam sta sam ja tako zgrijesila u zivotu da mi nista ne ide od ruke....

imam jedno pitanje za vas cure koje imate hipotireozu i idete privatno endicu(ne znam ko mi je to bio tocno rekao) gdje idete i kako ste zadovoljne? jel ovo u kbc me ubija vec 15 punih god ovako,cekam mjesecima da dodjem na red,onda taj dan opet satima cekam a dr me spedi u sekundi van,nikad ne stignem nista ni pitat uvijek su mrzovoljni,zuri im se...

----------


## dani82

barbyRi mm je danas bio kod endokrilonoga u poliklinikci Sunce, naručila sam ga cca pred tjedan dana, došli smo na red kad smo i bili naručeni, platili smo pregled 300 kn i to bi svakom preporučila... znam da 300 kn nije mali novac za 20 minutni pregled ali poštedi te toliko živaca i vremena i mislim da svatko ko ima zdravstvenih problema ne treba žalit novaca da bi dobio čim raniju i bolju medicinsku uslugu.

----------


## dani82

...i da, mm je na kbc-u za endokrinologa bio naručen 23.4.2010.

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRi* jesam ti rekla da će ti povećati dozu i za njegdje cca 2-3 tjedna već bi ti se TSH trebao smanjiti  odnosni biti u normali.  Bitće sve ok. i ne brini. Tako je i meni bilo pa sad pijem 75. Ja idem kod endokrinologa u polikliniku Sunce i jako sam zadovoljna. Platim 300 kuna ali se osjećam kao kraljica i imam vrhunski tretman. A što se tiče KBC-a od njega sam u startu odustala jer ja nemam vremena čekati 3-4 mjeseca da dođem na red pogotovo jer čekam postupak i stalno moram biti pripravna jer ako ostanem trudna odmah se moram javiti zbog povećanja doze jer je to jako bitno za plod. Zbog toga što nisam na vrijeme saznala da bolujem od hipotireoze sam i pobacila prvi put i ne bih čekala 3 mjeseca da me veleuvažena gospoda odluče primiti preko socijalnog što potvrđuje primjer od *dani82.*.

I ja se nadam da će nam reći da smo normalni   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Danas su me zvali iz KBC-a za termin kod psihologa ali se nisam uspjela javiti pa se nadam sutrašnjem pozivu da nam kažu kad da dođemo  na testiranja. Ali k sebi ne mogu doći kakve apsurdne stvari moram prolaziti. Završila sam fakultet i poslijediplomski studij i sad moram dokazivat da sam psihički spremna na dijete. Opet sam ljuta i bijesna   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dani82

*diabolica* potpuno se slažem s tobom, ali smatram i da nisam završila fakultet da nitko ne bi imao pravo odlučivati da li ja smijem imati dijete ili ne. Na sreću i psihologica koja nas je obrađivala sličnog je mišljenja, samo naši inteligentni zakonodavci imaju neke nebulozne ideje...

Ako te  sutra ne zovu nazovi ti njih, ja sam ih tako par puta zvala i dali su mi informaciju o terminu... u većini slučajeva su tete bile i ljubazne.

----------


## kika83

Meni nikako nije jasno zašto meni nije trebala ta potvrda psihologa i pravnika i bez problema sam išla na IVF :?   :? 
Šta sam ja bolja od vas?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   A baš su u banani  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* ma nisam mislila zbog fakulteta, nego da sam toliko toga već pregrmila u životu da bi me sad ovakva nebuloza izludila...i učinila bespomoćnom da me to vrijeđa do bola. 

*kika83* draga, ti ne trebaš potvrde jer su oni vidjeli da si ti potencijal za brzo zatrudnjivanje iz prvog pokušaja. :D  :D  :D

----------


## kika83

> *dani82* ma nisam mislila zbog fakulteta, nego da sam toliko toga već pregrmila u životu da bi me sad ovakva nebuloza izludila...i učinila bespomoćnom da me to vrijeđa do bola. 
> 
> *kika83* draga, ti ne trebaš potvrde jer su oni vidjeli da si ti potencijal za brzo zatrudnjivanje iz prvog pokušaja. :D  :D  :D


Misliš 4 pokušaja?   :Wink:   Diabolica draga iz tvojih usta u Božje uši   :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRi mm je danas bio kod endokrilonoga u poliklinikci Sunce, naručila sam ga cca pred tjedan dana, došli smo na red kad smo i bili naručeni, platili smo pregled 300 kn i to bi svakom preporučila... znam da 300 kn nije mali novac za 20 minutni pregled ali poštedi te toliko živaca i vremena i mislim da svatko ko ima zdravstvenih problema ne treba žalit novaca da bi dobio čim raniju i bolju medicinsku uslugu.


mislim da cu i ja pocet ici,sad jos ovaj put sta moram donjet za mjesec dana nalaze pojavit cu se..kad vidim kako odprde covjeka,kad tako moram reci,zgadi mi se vise doci..ne stignes ni pitat sta te zanima a cekas mjesecima na red... 

dany82 kod kojeg dr. u sunce ide tvoj muz? 
diabolica a ti? 
moze mi tko reci kako izgleda otprilike taj pregled tamo? sta se placa i vadjenje hormona ili? 
diabolica da bila si u pravu,povisio mi je dozu i sad za mjesec dana cemo vidjet rezultat,nadam se da ce se sve sredit do tada i da cu moci  na MPO kad imam dogovoreno...

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRi* ja idem kod dr. Peršića i čovjek je stvarno ok. Nisam mu u početku vjerovala pa sam htjela i drugo mišljenje i otišla u Medico kod dr. Bičanića. Nije ni on loš ali dr. Peršića sam puno sam spitivala o reproduktivnoj endokrinologiji i čovjek mi se totalno posvetio i objasnio kako šta funkcionira kod štitnjače i šta ćemo poduzeti kad ostanem trudna. Pregled se sastoji konzultacija, pregleda štitnjače i UZV štitnjače. Hormone si vadim na nuklearnoj preko uputnice od svoje doktorice opće prakse ili kod ginekologice jer imam dopunsko osiguranje. U Suncu je vađenje hormona dosta skupo tako da ti ja kombiniram. A i nije potrebno ići često kod endokrinologa kaad ti jednom odredi terapiju. Naravno ako ti nije dobro i ako osjećaš simptome nekog poremećaja ideš odmah ali ja sad sama kontroliram hormone svaka 3 mjeseca i u slučaju da se nešto poremeti idem odmah jer sam najkasnije za tjedan dana na redu. Baš sam danas vadila hormone tako da se polako pripremam prije postupka.

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRi* ja idem kod dr. Peršića i čovjek je stvarno ok. Nisam mu u početku vjerovala pa sam htjela i drugo mišljenje i otišla u Medico kod dr. Bičanića. Nije ni on loš ali dr. Peršića sam puno sam spitivala o reproduktivnoj endokrinologiji i čovjek mi se totalno posvetio i objasnio kako šta funkcionira kod štitnjače i šta ćemo poduzeti kad ostanem trudna. Pregled se sastoji konzultacija, pregleda štitnjače i UZV štitnjače. Hormone si vadim na nuklearnoj preko uputnice od svoje doktorice opće prakse ili kod ginekologice jer imam dopunsko osiguranje. U Suncu je vađenje hormona dosta skupo tako da ti ja kombiniram. A i nije potrebno ići često kod endokrinologa kaad ti jednom odredi terapiju. Naravno ako ti nije dobro i ako osjećaš simptome nekog poremećaja ideš odmah ali ja sad sama kontroliram hormone svaka 3 mjeseca i u slučaju da se nešto poremeti idem odmah jer sam najkasnije za tjedan dana na redu. Baš sam danas vadila hormone tako da se polako pripremam prije postupka.


bicanic radi u medicu :?  nisam znala,ja sam bas kod njega u kbc...uvijek negdje zuri,a danas posebno...najgore mi je sad kad mi se sve to poremetilo i kad moram to dovest u red prije MPO on me tako odkanta.......doslo mi je da placem od muke danas. znaci dr persic,morat cu pocet i ja u sunce ici.di je tocno ta klinika?cula sam za nju ali ne znam...znaci utz,pregled i konzultacija 300kn?nije tako puno ako to sve obave i prije svega saslusaju te..a hormone cu nadam se uspjet rjesavat kod dr opce prakse da ne placam.
tnx na odgovoru  :Love:

----------


## dani82

*diabolic*a nisam mislila da ti misliš da zbog fakulteta ne moraš kod psihologa, ja sam samo dodala da mislim da baš nitko ne bi trebao biti "testiran" da li je sposoban ili ne biti roditelj.

*BrarbyRi* Bičanić se žuri iz kbc jer mora trčat u Medico da dodatno zaradi    :Laughing:  
Vjerojatno se pregled mm malo razlikovao od diabolicinog jer su mm-u hormoni sve 5 tako da je taj pregled bio pro forme radi, jer nam je docentica napisala da trebamo donijet nalaz endokrinolaga... i sam endokrinolog  mu je rekao da što se njega tiče on nije trebao dolazit. Ali kaže mm da se stvarno potrudio i da mu je objasnio sve moguće (poznate) uzruke muške neplodnosti, čak mu je provjerio jajčeka    :Embarassed:   ...ja sam mislila da to radi urolog i rekao da je sve ok, da proba vidjet kod urologa.

----------


## barbyRI

dani82 da dobro si rekla mora zurit da zaradi,nikad im nije dosta brizni........  :Mad:  
mene bas cudi kako me dr vlastelic nije vec dugo pitao kakvi su mi hormoni stitnjace a zna da imam vec 15 god problema s tim i hipotireozu,a bas sad kad idem na MPO trebalo bi se vidjet...dobro da sam ja zahtjevala dr opce prakse da mi da uputnicu za vadit,da nisam nebi ni zanla da mi se povisio tako tsh i mogla sam ici na postupak i nedaj bog da mi dodje opet do pobacaja.ubila bih se....  :Crying or Very sad:  
sad sam zvala svoju ginicku da vidim je mi gotov papa test koji sam jos sredinom 9mj  radila,tek mi je ovaj tj kaze stigao...da je ok,neke asus promjene da se vide ali ako negativno.i da ponovim u 3,mj2010 opet.
joj tako me strah sad sta ce mi reci vlastelic kad budem isla,da mi odgodi radi tsh MPO.poludila bi......  :Crying or Very sad:   nadams e da nece....


cure koliko vas je naruceno za 2mj2010 na MPO?jel znate tocno koji datum?

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRi* poliklinika Sunce je u zgradi Euroherca na 4. katu. Moraš se naručiti prije i u prosjeku najkasnije za tjedan dana si na redu.

*Kika83* kakva je situacija kod tebe? Jel se miče šta u trbuhu? :D  :D

----------


## GIZMOS

Samo da vas sve od reda pozdravim i zaželim ugodan vikend! Ja se polako spremam za bolnicu, ne mogu dočekati više taj utorak, želim znati na čemu sam da mogu planirati što i kako dalje! najgore je živjeti u neznanju (ili možda najbolje). Nalazi su svi od reda došli ok, jedino sam se kod interniste malo zapuhala kod onog dubokog disanja, ali žena kaže da mogu dalje pa...Sada sam sva u nekom čudnovatom stanju-kao da idem na dugo očekivani put...
Kika83, još malo  :Saint:   Svi ostali....*sreeetno!*

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gizmos sretno

Jeli nuklearna medicina radi oko Božića i N.G. jer morala bi vaditi hormone?

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* draga sretno   :Kiss:  
Ja brojim još samo 5 dana  :Grin:  
Danas sam povremeno osjetila grčeve, onako slabijeg intenziteta. Neznam, inače me to lovi dan, dva prije menge i to ne uvijek. Nekako mi je još rano :/  Saznat čemo ubrzo  :Smile:

----------


## pak

GIZMOS  sretno.
Cure ako odlazite na mjesta gdje ima pacijenata u postupcima mozete li ostaviti koji isprintani letak o prikupljanju statistike.Sto vise ih skupimo to bolje.
Hvala!

----------


## barbyRI

evo ja dobila stvari danas,6.dan tek........ nakon sta sam popila stvari...inace ih vec oko treceg dana dobijem.ujutro mi procurile i preko dana sve nesto slabo,sad jedva malo da imam...ne znam sta se to smenom desava uz sve dabrostone meni 1 dan traju,tako i prosli mjesec... jel kojoj od vas bude tako kratko? inace mi znale po 5,6,7 trajat..

----------


## pino

Bok cure, 

oprostite sto upadam vama kao padobranac... htjela bih vas samo zamoliti ako mozda mozete prosiriti vijest o nasoj stranici, pogotovo kad budete isle u bolnicu, o www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info i o *statistici o rezultatima postupaka po novom zakonu* na stranici http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/upitnik i pogotovo *u printanom obliku*   (na kojem ima i broj mobitela gdje poslati informacije SMS-om) za one koji nemaju internet.

(Slazemo korisne stvari na stranici, i npr. imamo i mapu MPO mjesta u Zagrebu ovdje, a bilo bi dobro takodjer napraviti takvu kartu za Rijeku, pa bih vas molila da napisete adresu bolnice, laboratorija gdje vadite hormone i/ili spermiograme, i ljekarne za kupiti lijekove, i sva druga mjesta koja bi pacijentima mogla biti korisna...) 

Hvala puno i oprostite na smetanju! Drzim vam velike fige za postupke!

----------


## kika83

Cure, samo da vam kažem da sam odlučila ipak vadit betu u utorak. Biti če mi 15dnt i nema smisla čekati 18dnt kako mi je Vlašić napisao na nalazu. Predugo mi je čekati, čitam da sve cure vade ili 12 ili 14dnt. Tako da ako ima šta pokazat če  :Smile:  
Eto, držite fige  :Grin:

----------


## pak

*kika* ja ti se divim sto nisi napravila bar koji testić do sada.Ja ne bi izdrzala.U svakom slucaju drzim fige u utorak.

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Kika za utorak *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* i veliku betu !!!!  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

kika sretno :D  drzim fie  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* nadam se da će sve proći dobro i da ćemo se viđati u čekaonici u veljači čekajući folikometrije, punkcije, transvere...  :Love:  

*Kika83* svaka tebi čast. I ja bi sigurno već napravila koji test do sad....
~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu.

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRi* i ja sam danas dobila stvari poslije Dabrostona ali meni je došlo opet točno na vrijeme i ovaj put dosta obilnije. Stvarno čudno da ti traje samo 1 dan ali opet svaka od nas drugačije reagira i vjerujem da je to normalno pa se nemoj brinuti ali svejedno pitaj malo da budeš mirnija. 

*GIZMOS* sretno i brzo se oporavi. Nije tako strašno, sestre su odlične. Ja sam brzo došla k sebi, ožiljci brzo zarasli i sad barem znam na čemu sam pa ćeš tako i ti.

----------


## kika83

Cure, nemam više živaca radit testove nekon toliko minusa. I poznajem sebe,da sam napravila test i vidjela opet minus to bi bio kaos a ovako sam smirena, opuštena, skulirana kao nikad dosad. Vjera i nada rade svoj posao  :Grin:  Malo me strah i borim se sama sa sobom protiv toga, uf neide mi baš.Danas sam sve neka cendrava, ono iz čistog mira krenu suze i rasplačem se. Hormončeki, hormončeki  :Laughing:  
Šaljem vam vibre, želim sreču, ma šta god vam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* molim te šta god da bude nema panike. Znam da će ti biti teško ali ide se dalje i nema drugog riješenja dok ne dobiješ svoju mrvicu. Ja sam svaki put poslije inseminacija kad bi dobila stvari toliko bila skomirana da su mi moji rekli da to graniči sa depresijom. I danas kad dobijem stvari sam u bedu ali šta da radim, borim se, idem dalje. Ja sa nestrpljenjem očekujem tvoj plusić jer to znači i za mene nadu da će i meni uspjeti predstojeći postupak. 
Želim ti najveću betu u utorak.  :D  :D  :D S nestrpljenjem čekam da se javiš.

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala na dobrim željama! Žao mi je samo da neću u utorak biti tu kada Kika objavi rezultat bete i što se neću moći radovati s vama! Ja sam danas dobila odgovor iz Maribora vezano za endometriozu i kontracepciju nakon laparoskopije (ja sam sama sebi dijagnosticirala endometriozu  :Laughing:  ) i doktor kaže da ih mogu piti i ne moram pa sam tako opet u neznanju, ali tako je to, valjda neke odluke moramo i sami donositi, ali svakako bi mi bilo lakše da mi je odgovorio: DA, trebate ih zimati ili NE, nemojte ih uzimati! Vidit ćemo najprije kakva će dijagnoza uopće biti! Diabolica i ostale cure koje ste nedavno bile na laparoskopiji, kada ste dobile rezultate patohistološkog nalaza? Da li se čekaju ili ih dobiješ dok si još u bolnici?

----------


## innu

svima puno pozdrava, pratim vas uredno, jedino nemam niš pametno za napisati, *kika* još malo do utorka, čekamo rezultate skupa s tobom i evo ti malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~! *gizmos* brzo se oporavi, i zapamti, to ti je samo još jedan korak bliže cilju!

----------


## GIZMOS

Hej innu! nadam se da je tako, da će sve završiti dobro...Kako se ti držiš? Imaš kakvih planova uskoro? Hočeš na još koju inseminaciju ili? Što ti kažu u Rijeci? Možda da te uguraju u drugi mjesec da zaokružiš veliko društvo u čekaoni! Ja sam isto upisana, ali ne znam kako će se stvari odvijati pa ne planiram ništa zasad...Ako me prime, super, a ako ne ostaje mi "dežela"!

----------


## kika83

*Gizmo*s ja sam patohistološki nalaz dobila kad sam bila na kontroli nakon mjesec dana od operacije.  A otpusno pismo kad sam bila vadit šavove.
Ma draga, sve če biti ok. Samo češ biti na korak bliže svojoj bebici  :Smile:  
*Diabolica* draga i ja ti budem u komi svaki put kad dobijem stvari a naročito kad idem u postupak, onda sam u depri danima.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Bojim se jedino ako beta bude negativna kako ču preživjeti ove blagdane, to me najviše muči. Znam da neču imati snage za slavlje, poznajem se  :Crying or Very sad:  
No, zasada nema negativnih misli kod mene, još uvijek sam pozitivna  :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRi* i ja sam danas dobila stvari poslije Dabrostona ali meni je došlo opet točno na vrijeme i ovaj put dosta obilnije. Stvarno čudno da ti traje samo 1 dan ali opet svaka od nas drugačije reagira i vjerujem da je to normalno pa se nemoj brinuti ali svejedno pitaj malo da budeš mirnija. 
> 
> *GIZMOS* sretno i brzo se oporavi. Nije tako strašno, sestre su odlične. Ja sam brzo došla k sebi, ožiljci brzo zarasli i sad barem znam na čemu sam pa ćeš tako i ti.


a ne znam ni sama jel to ok,ali nesto  mi govori da nije bas...jel ipak dabrostoni poticu krvarenje a meni tako malo traju i nisu mi jake..a nekad su mi po 5,6,7 dana trajale i bile obilne.sve mi se poremetilo..reci cu vlastelicu sad kad budem isla pa cu vidjet sta kaze..strah me da radi toga ne bude problema mi sa postupkom..valjda nece... evo sad koda ih ni nemam vise...

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRi* ipak se sutra raspitaj kod svoje dr. da budeš na miru. Ja više neću piti Dabroston ovaj ciklus jer mi je dr. Vlašić rekao da ih popijem do kraja a sad ih više nemam. Čula sam da su neke cure baš zatrudnile kad su ga prestale piti?? A ja sam ga dobila da mi se povisi progesteron. A ti kažeš da on potiče krvarenje. Ma izgleda da on svačemu služi.

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS* ja sam patohistološki nalaz dobila kad sam išla nakon par dana skidat punte već je bio gotov. Ma oni ga odmah naprave. Meni je napravljena laparo 29.10. a nalaz ima datum 01.11. (bila je subota, znači da rade i vikendom) a na skidanju šavova sam bila već u utorak.

----------


## innu

sutra folikulometrija, nadam se do kraja tjedna da će bit još jedna inseminacija....(u nizu)! cure drage recite mi malo kad su se vaši doktori odlučili radit laparoskopiju, hsg mi je ok, ali vidim da je nekim curama isto bio ok, a rađena je laparoskopija. :?  unaprijed zahvalna...

----------


## innu

sutra folikulometrija, nadam se do kraja tjedna da će bit još jedna inseminacija....(u nizu)! cure drage recite mi malo kad su se vaši doktori odlučili radit laparoskopiju, hsg mi je ok, ali vidim da je nekim curama isto bio ok, a rađena je laparoskopija. :?  unaprijed zahvalna...

----------


## barbyRI

cure,zanima me nesto... sta ako se slucajno desi da u medjuvremenu zatrudnis a vec kod socij. ginek. narucis lijekove za stimulaciju i ne moras na kraju na MPO? sta onda sa lijekovima?
ja dans isto nista od stvari..opet mi jedan dan trajale... :?

----------


## kika83

*Innu* sretno na folikulometriji, neka bude puno lijepih folikulića  :Smile:  
Cure, sutra je taj dan . Malo sam uzbuđena i jedva čekam saznati rezultat, pozitivan naravno  :Grin:

----------


## dani82

*Kika83* i *Gizmos* želim vam sutra svu sreću!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Evo i malo vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Imam jedno pitanje, docentica mi je napisala da moram napravitmmikrobiološki pregled vrata maternice - bris... e sad ja sam to obavila kod svog socijalnog ginekologa ali nisam baš sigurna da je to to... iako mi izgleda da bi to moglo biti to (piše na nalazu: Mikrobiološki odjel... uzorak: *bris cerviksa* - ali vrat maternice nije cerviks ) :/ i sad rezultat nalatza piše ovako:

KULTIVACIJA AEROBNA
    -Patogene bakterije nisu izolirane

...nekako mi je to prejednostavno, ja sam očekivala čitav niz raznoraznih bakterija i onda pored njih stoji negativno/pozitivno... nešto slično kao i kod nalaza za  hepatitis markere i HIV

Molim za informaciju jesu li i kod vas ti nalazi tako izgledali ili mi ginekolog ipak nije uzeo odgovarajući bris.

----------


## GIZMOS

Trebala ti je uzeti 3 briseva i za njih dobiješ 5 nalaza. Jedan bris je na klamidiju, drugi na ureaplasmu i mycoplasmu a treći na aerobne i anaerobne bakterije. Meni je prvi put prešutila da mi nije uzela svih 5 briseva pa kad sam je pitala di su mi nalazi od myco i ureaplasme onda je rekla da njih nije radila jer nije imala nekakvih bočica di to pohranjuju. 
Na nalazima obično piše _sterilno_ ili _nije izolirno_ ili _nije nađeno_ ili obrnuto ako je nađena kakva bakterija i onda najčešće naprave i antibiogram di ti piše koji bi ti antibiotik bio najbolji za tu bakteriju, ali taj dio mi nije previše jasan!

Innu, ja sam docenticu pitala još u 3 mjesecu da mi napravi dijagnostičku laparoskopiju jer sam se bojala da nešto ipak smeta unutra, ali ona je rekla da ne treba jer da je kod mene sve ok. Tek nakon što sam dobila cistu u 9 mjesecu i još jednu u 10 onda je odlučila tako i zaključila da ipak nešto ne štima i da to treba provjeriti i ukloniti uljeze! Mislim da u Rijeci nemaju baš praksu raditi dijagnostičku laparoskopiju ako je HSG uredan, a po meni je to samo odgađanje neodgodivog! 

Sada Vas pozdravljam do idučeg tjedna i očekujem puno dobrih vjesti kad se vratim! Sretno svima!

----------


## dani82

Tako nešto sam i mislila da je moj ginekolog napravio, ne bi taj čovjeku izašao u susret i nešto mu pomogao, a ne da bog da ga ti nešto i pitaš odmah postaje neugodan.....  A ništa pravit ću se da nisam znala da to nije sve i s tim nalazom otić docentici pa nek mi onda tamo rade briseve jer ih moj socijalni ginekolog ne radi.

*Gizmos* sretno ti bilo!!

----------


## Tia

> Mislim da u Rijeci nemaju baš praksu raditi dijagnostičku laparoskopiju ako je HSG uredan, a po meni je to samo odgađanje neodgodivog!


možda sam ja iznimka no meni je rađena dijagnostička laparoskopija 16 mjeseci nakon HSG-a koji je bio uredan.
Isto sam kod docentice

----------


## Tia

i da zaboravih napomenuti laparo je predložila sama docentica, nisam sama tražila

----------


## Kikica1

Trebaju ti tri uputnice, jedna je za bakterije, znaci ove aerobne i anaerobne, na drugu ti ide klamidija a na trecu mikoplazma i ureaplazma. 

Moja ginica mi je radila sve briseve odvojeno i rekla je da nije pametno odjednom uzimati vise od tri brisa jer nema bas toliko materijala, sluzi, cega li vec u cerviksu pa mozes dobiti uredne nalaze a da sve i ne bude uredno. 

Za mikoplazmu i ureaplazmu, sad ne znam kako je kod kog ginekologa, ali meni je to bila ful tlaka. Morala sam prvo uzeti bocice na zavodu za javno zdravstvo i s njima ginekologu a koliko sam shvatila u njima je valjda neka kultura i moras ih vratiti u roku od sat vremena natrag na zavod. I zamisli si ujutro u Rijeci stici s Mlake na drugu stranu grada i natrag u sat vremena a zna se da je do 9 prometni kolaps.

----------


## kika83

Ja čekam rezultat   :Raspa:

----------


## barbyRI

kika drzim fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kika83

Beta 1,2   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## franka76

> Beta 1,2


jako mi je žao..drži se..bit će jednom,tako se ja tješim  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

a joj kika,bas sam ostala kad sam procitala...bila sam uvjerena da ce biti velika...zao mi je draga...  :Crying or Very sad:  drz se..... sta drugo da ti kazem...

----------


## innu

*kika* znam koliko ti je to značilo, i znam da te nitko sada ne može oraspoložit, isplači se danas, i sutra kreni dalje, uz tebe smo....

----------


## lucija83

Kika 83   :Love:    drži se, doći ce i tvoja ura svima dodje kad tad !!

----------


## diabolica

> Beta 1,2


*Kika83* plačem s tobom!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Žao mi je. 
To i mene čeka i sad me strah ići zbog razočaranja.

----------


## dani82

*Kika83* tako mi je žao   :Sad:   :Sad:  ... ne znam što bi ti rekla da te utješim, drži se   :Love:  

*Kikica1* mogu mislit, ludnica.... ja druge nemam nego otić na potpmognutu i da mi tamo uzmu briseve jer ne znam di bi to inače napravila ako moj ginekolog ne uzima te briseve   :Mad: 

E da mm je danas rješio urologa i ja sad imam sve potrebno (osim izgleda briseva) za postupak, sad ću nazvat da se probam naručit.

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica* nemoj tako razmišljati. Ostavi se negative i samo budi pozitivna i vjeruj. Ja sam tako cijelo vrijeme razmišljala ali nisam imala sreće.
To neznači da ti nečeš imati.
Ja sam danas slomljena, tužna, razočarana,bjesna,ljuta, neprestajem plakati ali idem dalje. Moram, nema mi druge, nego se borit do kraja za moju mrvicu koja je negjde na putu ali malo kasni  :Crying or Very sad:  
Idem u 5-ti postupak i nadam se da ču imati više sreće nego ovaj put. 
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## dino84

Drage cure...
Čitam vas već neko vrijeme pa da vam se pridružim. Moj problem je PCO zbog kojeg ništa kod mene normalno ne funkcionira. MM je dijagnosticirana asthenozoospermia pa doktor smatra da nam je jedino rješenje na putu do toliko željene bebice, IVF. Prije toga moram napraviti laparoskopiju. Sad smo u fazi čekanja termina za operaciju. Pošto sam tek na početku borbe, vaša iskustva su mi dragocjena i neprocjenjiva više nego savjeti doktora. Želim vam puno sreće u vašim postupcima i da vam se ostvare vaša želje...  :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* ma ja sam uvijek živa pozitiva i stvarno uvijek vjerujem da će biti na kraju sve ok. ali ne mogu si pomoći me stalno neće i neće...uvijek neki problemi...znam da je vjerojatnost 50:50 da postupak ne uspije ali čovjek se nekako uvijek nada, zato znam sada kako ti je jer bez obzira na optimizam to čovjeka slomi....
Drži mi se......uz tebe sam, tužna ali puna nade za slijedeći pokušaj!

*dino84* dobro došla. Iskreno se nadam da nećeš dugo čekati svoju bebicu! Želim i tebi puno sreće u borbi za tvoju mrvicu!

----------


## barbyRI

sta se za postupak mora imati friske nalaze briseva?ja ih nemam,niti mi je dr spominjao...mi smo ih oboje radili ali negdje jos pocetkom godine i od tada vise nismo..bili su nam uredni... ko zna sta me jos ceka.....???

----------


## kika83

> sta se za postupak mora imati friske nalaze briseva?ja ih nemam,niti mi je dr spominjao...mi smo ih oboje radili ali negdje jos pocetkom godine i od tada vise nismo..bili su nam uredni... ko zna sta me jos ceka.....???


Napravi ih mjesec dana prije. Meni isto nije ništa rekao, več sam ih napravila na svoju ruku da budem sigurna da je sve ok.

----------


## kika83

> Drage cure...
> Čitam vas već neko vrijeme pa da vam se pridružim. Moj problem je PCO zbog kojeg ništa kod mene normalno ne funkcionira. MM je dijagnosticirana asthenozoospermia pa doktor smatra da nam je jedino rješenje na putu do toliko željene bebice, IVF. Prije toga moram napraviti laparoskopiju. Sad smo u fazi čekanja termina za operaciju. Pošto sam tek na početku borbe, vaša iskustva su mi dragocjena i neprocjenjiva više nego savjeti doktora. Želim vam puno sreće u vašim postupcima i da vam se ostvare vaša želje...


Dobrodošla i čim prije postala trbušasta :D 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sta se za postupak mora imati friske nalaze briseva?ja ih nemam,niti mi je dr spominjao...mi smo ih oboje radili ali negdje jos pocetkom godine i od tada vise nismo..bili su nam uredni... ko zna sta me jos ceka.....???
> 
> 
> Napravi ih mjesec dana prije. Meni isto nije ništa rekao, več sam ih napravila na svoju ruku da budem sigurna da je sve ok.


 a ko ce mi dat uputnicu za to?jel moja socij. ginek. nema sanse... a privatno puno dodju...nemogu si to sad priustit...

----------


## kika83

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  barbyRI prvotno napisa
> ...


Mora ti to dati ako ti inzistiraš. Ako ne pitaj Vlastelića da ti napiše na nalaz da ti treba, bolje za tebe. Brisevi moraju biti sterilni prije ivf-a. Biti češ mirnija znajuči da ulaziš u postupak i da je sve u redu.

----------


## kika83

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kika83 prvotno napisa
> ...


I to če ti biti godina dana da nisi radila briseve. Svašta se može promjenit u mjesec dana a kamoli godinu. Reci Vlasteliću kad si ih radila zadnji put i reč če ti da ih opet napraviš nebrini.

----------


## innu

*dino84* dobro nam došla! nadam se da ćemo se brzo susrest na odbrojavanju! curke moje, šta se tiče nalaza o kojima pričate, ja sam ih zadnji put radila ima dosta dugo, ali pošto idem na aih vjerovatno ne inzistiraju toliko za to, za ivf bi nekako poslušala *kiku83* i probala doć do toga prije postupka, pa bit na miru. svima vama ~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Danas sam se naručivala za pregled kod docentice i dali su mi 21.12. termin... nisam ni poklopila sjetila sam se da tad nikako ne mogu izostat s posla i zovem ja njih da ako mi ikako mogu dat neki drugi termin i daju mi 22.12, znači dan iza... sad mi nije jasno da li je docentica svaki dan tamo...ja sam imala dojam da se oni izmijenjuju. Valjda neću dolazit bez veze

 :/

*dino84* dobro nam došla i čim prije ostala trudna   :Love:

----------


## pak

*kika83* bas mi je zao valjda ce druga godina biti plodnija
*barbyRI* pogledaj si datum kada si vadila briseve jednom godisnje bi trebali napraviti brisevi svi i tu te ne moze odbiti a ako si u 
MPO vodama i dva puta godišnje.Inzistiraj.
*dino84* dobrodošla i što prije preselila na drugi podforum

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* ja imam napravljene zadnje briseve u 7 mj. ove godine i Vlašić mi je rekao da su ok. i da ne trebam za postupak u 02/10 ponovo vaditi. Ja ću si samo provjeriti TSH i eventualno prolaktin i progesteron i to samoinicijativno. 
Pitala sam danas svoju ginekologicu šta da radim sa Dabrostonima a ona mi govori da ih i dalje pijem da mi ne mogu škodit. Ali oni mene rasturaju a stvari su mi tako obilne da to nije normalno, traju 5 dana a tebi skoro niti jedan dan. Vidiš kako je sve različito od tvoga. Zbunjuje me do kraja.  :?

----------


## barbyRI

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  barbyRI prvotno napisa
> ...


ma znam u par dana se moze nesto promjenit a ne u tako dugo vremena..sta moram i ja i ona napravit ili? pitat cu vlastelica kad budem isla jel ovu moju nema sanse,pa znas kad sam ono na rr bila pricala kako mi nije htjela dat uputnicu za njih dole na humanoj.a duzna je...i kad sam njima to tamo rekla nisu mogli vjerovat,vlastelic se iscudjavao.... a bas mi cudno kako mi vlastelic nije spomenuo nikakve briseve prije da radim...niti ista drugo samo ako tog pravnika i psihiologa proc..kad sam ga pitala sta cu jos morat od pregleda proci rekao je nista.... :? 
sad sam bas isla pogledat kad sam tocno radila briseve,i nije uopce ove god nego 14.112008... joj,ako mi ne budu dali  :Mad:  
bila sam popodne kod dr da vidim zasto me tako glava ucestalo boli i muti mi se.kaze to vam je od dabrostona,on je otrov sta se tice drugih stvari a dobar je za te ginekoloske...kaze da je ona uzimala ih jedno vrijeme i tjednima provodila vecinu dana u wc sa glavom nad skoljkom,povracala itd... kaze moram ga pita nek uzimam svaki dan lupocet ili nesto protiv bolova..krasno... :shock:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* ja imam napravljene zadnje briseve u 7 mj. ove godine i Vlašić mi je rekao da su ok. i da ne trebam za postupak u 02/10 ponovo vaditi. Ja ću si samo provjeriti TSH i eventualno prolaktin i progesteron i to samoinicijativno. 
> Pitala sam danas svoju ginekologicu šta da radim sa Dabrostonima a ona mi govori da ih i dalje pijem da mi ne mogu škodit. Ali oni mene rasturaju a stvari su mi tako obilne da to nije normalno, traju 5 dana a tebi skoro niti jedan dan. Vidiš kako je sve različito od tvoga. Zbunjuje me do kraja.  :?


evo vidis,kako je to cudno meni jedva 1 dan nesto malo kenjka a tebi poplava...nikako dobro..ali svakako bolje tebi bar se posteno ocistis a meni se krv skuplja a ne ide van,kaze zato me i boli glava i naravno prvenstveno radi dabrica..i bas sad citam nuspojave pise da su moguce ucestale glavobolje i migrene.a i dosta ostalih nuspojava ima,kao nakupljanje tekucine,pojacan apetit naravno s tim debljanje,depresije,nervoze,itd... aja to sve imam... e ,da pise da moze doci do jaceg obilnog krvarenja ili pak do izostanka menstr. kao sta je kod mene...ma vec me sve to zbunjuje majke mi...

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica* i meni je Vlašić uvijek govorio da netreba ponavljat briseve ali oni su jako bitni. Tebi je to 7mj i po meni je to jako dugo, svašta se može izdešavati. Ja da sam na tvojem mjestu bi ih provjerila za svaki slučaj. Ja znam da ako idem u postupak u 2 ili 3mj da ču ih samoinicijativno opet provjeravati jer ako imam bakteriju ništa mi postupak neznači. Eto to je moje mišljenje. A čitam i po ostalim temama u Zg da tamo traže prije IVF-a provjeravat briseve.

----------


## barbyRI

da opasne su te bakterije ako zahvate a ne znas da ih imas...oni nedaju to rado vadit jel im je sve skupo.skrtare na svemu...moja frendica je imala pred godinu i pol spontani u 15tj i to je 7 tj bio plod mrtav u njoj nisu joj vidjeli...na kraju ustanovljeno da joj brisevi nisu bili ok i bakterija neka izazvala pobacaj....uzas  :Crying or Very sad:   ja cu mu obavezno to napomenut kad budem isla....da mogu financijski obavila bi sama nebi se uopce zezala sa njima.... ali preko 1000kn da dodju...

----------


## barbyRI

cure vi koje ste bile do sada na MPO jesu vam bili studenti na postupcima?cula sam da ih zna dosta biti... :/

----------


## diabolica

E da, mene su danas zvali za petak u 10,30h kod psihologa. E jedva čekam vidjet šta će tamo biti....stvarno kako smo bespomoćne, jadne smo samouke i na kraju da dođemo do svojih mrvica moramo hoćeš nećeš postati specijalisti za reprodukciju. Mene sad da netko pita cijeli sustav kako funkcionira ja mu knjigu napišem....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Htjela sam vas pitati nešto vezano za progesteron.... ja sam danas pitala ginekologicu da mi da opet uputnicu za provjerit progesteron a ona meni kaže da to stvarno nije potrebno jer mi je na zadnjem nalazu bio 25,4 koji je rađen u 8. mjesecu i da sam u međuvremenu pila Dabroston i da je to sad u redu. Bezveze sam se osjećala jer nju kao da ne zanima koliki mi je sada a idem na IVF. Ma ja mislim da je problem u uputnicama. Oni škrtare na njima.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ima li koja od vas neko iskustvo sa progesteronom koji je bio nizak za začeće a da je pio Dabriće pa mu se povećao?

----------


## barbyRI

diabolica ma svi su ti socij. ginici isti,tako aljkavi,nemarni,nije ih za nista briga....  samo skrtare na nama... kod kojeg si ti ginica socij? ja svarno ne znam nista u s vezi progesterona,za sada nisam imala sa njim problema...

----------


## dani82

*barbyRi* potpuno se slažem s tobom... ponekad mi se čini da mi namjerno još otežava situaciju, evo kao i sad s ovim brisevima, čovjek mi napravi samo jedan dio briseva   :Mad:   ...helllo!! Kao da neću saznat da moram napravit i ostale.

*Diabolica* ne znam kakav ti je doktor opće prakse... ako s njim imaš malo bolju komunikaciju probaj mu objasnit svoju situaciju i nek ti on da tu uputnicu.... ja sam tako svog doktora pitala i dao mi je.

----------


## dino84

Hvala vam na vašoj dobrodošlici, stvarno ste drage...Dobila sam ternim za laparo, 26.01. Zanima me da li je koja od vas prošla tu operaciju? Čula sam da učinci od nje nisu baš dugotrajni pa me zanima koliko je to uopće pametno i potrebno jer doktori imaju različita mišljenja. A i već sam ju jednom prošla, zbog neke druge stvari i stvarno ne bih htjela ponavljati.  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

> Hvala vam na vašoj dobrodošlici, stvarno ste drage...Dobila sam ternim za laparo, 26.01. Zanima me da li je koja od vas prošla tu operaciju? Čula sam da učinci od nje nisu baš dugotrajni pa me zanima koliko je to uopće pametno i potrebno jer doktori imaju različita mišljenja. A i već sam ju jednom prošla, zbog neke druge stvari i stvarno ne bih htjela ponavljati.


Ja sam ju prošla. Isto imam pcos. Imala sam veliku cistu od 9cm kad sam išla na laparo ali več je bila puknula pa su ju samo počistili i napravili mi drilling jajnika i kromotubaciju(hsg).Inače nemam ovulacije i prvih par mj nakon op sam imala. Eto sad nemam pojma dali imam ili ne. Vidjeti ču ovaj mj. Laparo sam radila u 5mj.Kažu da kod pcos se uvijek vračaju ciste, bilo odmah ili nakon nekog vremena. Ja da moram opet išla bi, jer op nije strašna a ako mogu neko vrijeme imat prirodne ovulacije zašto ne. Eto to je moje mišljenje  :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

Hi cure!! Pozdrav!!!


Evo preptostavaljam da cete mi vi tu znat najbolje rec pa da vas pitam??!!


Od kada do kada se vadi krv za betu u KBC Rijeka naravno, i koliko treba cekat nalaz, tako da se znam organizirat kad da idem i koliko vremena moram izgubit u gradu cekajući?? 

Hvala!!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRi* potpuno se slažem s tobom... ponekad mi se čini da mi namjerno još otežava situaciju, evo kao i sad s ovim brisevima, čovjek mi napravi samo jedan dio briseva    ...helllo!! Kao da neću saznat da moram napravit i ostale.
> 
> *Diabolica* ne znam kakav ti je doktor opće prakse... ako s njim imaš malo bolju komunikaciju probaj mu objasnit svoju situaciju i nek ti on da tu uputnicu.... ja sam tako svog doktora pitala i dao mi je.


ja sam bila kod dr opce prakse jucer i ona vise ne daje nista sta se tice ginekologije,tako mi rekla...cak ni dabroston ako slucajno zatreba ,npr. ako je ginek.slucajno odsutna i ne moze ti dat... a uputnice za bilo sta,nema sanse...da ne smiju po novom..inace smo kucne prijateljice,nadam se da mi nebi muljala... rekla mi je da mi je to duzna dat sve sta se tice ginek. strane i kbc socij. ginek.
ne znam da li ste cure vidjele,bila sm pitala da li moram ja obavit samo briseve ili i muz? radio ih je u 2.mj ove godine..l

----------


## barbyRI

> Hi cure!! Pozdrav!!!
> 
> 
> Evo preptostavaljam da cete mi vi tu znat najbolje rec pa da vas pitam??!!
> 
> 
> Od kada do kada se vadi krv za betu u KBC Rijeka naravno, i koliko treba cekat nalaz, tako da se znam organizirat kad da idem i koliko vremena moram izgubit u gradu cekajući?? 
> 
> Hvala!!


ne znam di ju moras vadit,ali na nuklearnoj kad se vadi,vadi se od 7-10h.i mislim da su iza 14h gotovi nalazi..tako je bilo bar pred 2 god,mozda se sad sta promjenilo...
vjerojatno ce ti jos tko odgovorit ko je nedavno radio to...

----------


## dino84

*kika 83* , niti ja nemam ovulacije, a ne mogu ni dobiti bez dabrostona ili nečeg sličnog. Ali ni nakon prve op, nisam imala ovulacije, a ginekolog me odmah stavio na kontracepciju, tako da nismo niti vidjeli pravo stanje stvari sve dok nisam poželjela bebicu i prestala piti tablete. Tek onda je shvatio koliko je kod mene sve poremećeno.   :Sad:  Sama op mi nije bila tako strašna, ali oporavak... toga se ne želim niti sjećati. Da li ti je tko kada preporučio metformin tablete?

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo preptostavaljam da cete mi vi tu znat najbolje rec pa da vas pitam??!!
> 
> 
> Od kada do kada se vadi krv za betu u KBC Rijeka naravno, i koliko treba cekat nalaz, tako da se znam organizirat kad da idem i koliko vremena moram izgubit u gradu cekajući??



Koristim ovo pitanje kao priliku da vam skrenem paznju na stranicu potpomognutaoplodnja.info u nastajanju.

Preko navedenog linka moguce je dobiti konkretan odgovor na mnoga pitanja pa tako i na pitanje koje trenutno zanima tockalicu (preko tocke _5. Mapa MPO vaznih mjesta_, potom klika na _MPO klinike_ te izborom _Zavoda za nuklearnu medicinu Rijeka_). Na takva pitanje je ovdje na forumu vec puno puta odgovoreno zbog cega se mozda nekome vise i ne da ponavljati. Peporucujem stoga da si ovu stranicu stavite u favorites!  :Wink:

----------


## kika83

> *kika 83* , niti ja nemam ovulacije, a ne mogu ni dobiti bez dabrostona ili nečeg sličnog. Ali ni nakon prve op, nisam imala ovulacije, a ginekolog me odmah stavio na kontracepciju, tako da nismo niti vidjeli pravo stanje stvari sve dok nisam poželjela bebicu i prestala piti tablete. Tek onda je shvatio koliko je kod mene sve poremećeno.   Sama op mi nije bila tako strašna, ali oporavak... toga se ne želim niti sjećati. Da li ti je tko kada preporučio metformin tablete?


I ja isto dobivam uz dabroston, inače mi kasni danima pa dođe ili uopće nedođe  :Evil or Very Mad:   Je, pila sam metformin mislim 3mj ali ništa od toga. I dalje je sve isto. A šta su ti radili na prvoj op ako smijem pitat? Ja sam bila super zadovoljna, več nakon 2 tjedna sam bila ko nova  :Grin:   Se i ti inače boriš s cistama? Ja cijelu prošlu god i ovu do 5mj nisam imala mira s njima, svaki mj nova i to me ubijalo, nikako krenut u postupak. Nakon laparo nisam više imala niti jednu. Zato se sad bojim da če mi doć koja nakon klomifena. Mislim ciste su prisutne i dalje ali su male tako da ih oni nesmatraju cistama.

----------


## kika83

> dani82 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *barbyRi* potpuno se slažem s tobom... ponekad mi se čini da mi namjerno još otežava situaciju, evo kao i sad s ovim brisevima, čovjek mi napravi samo jedan dio briseva    ...helllo!! Kao da neću saznat da moram napravit i ostale.
> 
> *Diabolica* ne znam kakav ti je doktor opće prakse... ako s njim imaš malo bolju komunikaciju probaj mu objasnit svoju situaciju i nek ti on da tu uputnicu.... ja sam tako svog doktora pitala i dao mi je.
> 
> 
> ja sam bila kod dr opce prakse jucer i ona vise ne daje nista sta se tice ginekologije,tako mi rekla...cak ni dabroston ako slucajno zatreba ,npr. ako je ginek.slucajno odsutna i ne moze ti dat... a uputnice za bilo sta,nema sanse...da ne smiju po novom..inace smo kucne prijateljice,nadam se da mi nebi muljala... rekla mi je da mi je to duzna dat sve sta se tice ginek. strane i kbc socij. ginek.
> ne znam da li ste cure vidjele,bila sm pitala da li moram ja obavit samo briseve ili i muz? radio ih je u 2.mj ove godine..l


Pa kako ti neda? Koja koza  :Evil or Very Mad:  Po kakvom novom? Pa ako nemožeš mengu dobit bez tableta ona ti to MORA dati. I uputnice šta god da ti treba ako ti je Vlastelić napisao. Ja da sam na tvom mjestu već odavno bi ju mjenjala.
Meni muž nije radio nikakve briseve, samo ja.

----------


## dino84

kika83, bez dabrostona se znalo dogoditi da ne dobijem i po godinu dana. Imala sam cistu 3 cm, a pošto nisu znali da li je obična cista ili nešto drugo i jer su mi tumorski markeri bili jako visoki, išla sam na laparo. Na kraju se ispostavilo da je bila ednometrioza. Tek mjesec i po dana poslije op, vratila sam se u normalno stanje. Meni se još dok sam bila u bolnici sve zakompliciralo, tako da mi je možda zato toliko trebalo za oporavak.  :Smile:  Poslije op nisam imala niti jednu cistu. U 7. mj. sam koristila klomifene, ali nisam na njih uopće reagirala, baš ništa. Ali nisam ni dobila ciste. Tako da se iskreno nadam da nećeš ni ti. Ako smijem pitati kod kojeg doktora si ti jer vidim da si isto u RI?

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dani82 prvotno napisa
> ...


neda,ti kazem niti lijek kamo li sta drugo,da je takav protokol i po novome...sve su one presle u privatnike,obahatile se i skrtare na svemu...uzas zivi!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## kika83

> kika83, bez dabrostona se znalo dogoditi da ne dobijem i po godinu dana. Imala sam cistu 3 cm, a pošto nisu znali da li je obična cista ili nešto drugo i jer su mi tumorski markeri bili jako visoki, išla sam na laparo. Na kraju se ispostavilo da je bila ednometrioza. Tek mjesec i po dana poslije op, vratila sam se u normalno stanje. Meni se još dok sam bila u bolnici sve zakompliciralo, tako da mi je možda zato toliko trebalo za oporavak.  Poslije op nisam imala niti jednu cistu. U 7. mj. sam koristila klomifene, ali nisam na njih uopće reagirala, baš ništa. Ali nisam ni dobila ciste. Tako da se iskreno nadam da nećeš ni ti. Ako smijem pitati kod kojeg doktora si ti jer vidim da si isto u RI?


Ja sam ti kod Vlašića. A ti? Ja na klomifen reagiram ali sam sad dobila samo jednu jajnu stanicu i to mi ništa neznači. Neželim više taj klomifen piti. A cistu dobijem svaki put kad ga pijem.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dino84

Ja sam kod Vlastelića, ali nešto se priča da on ide u mirovinu. Ne znam da li je istina jer mi je on sam govorio da kada budem išla na IVF u 3., 4. mj da će mi on raditi. Ja od klomifena nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava, ali sam isto tako čula da nije baš jako dobar. Vjerojatno ovisi od cure do cure jer sve mi drugačije reagiramo. Nažalost, nisam ni reagirala na njega tako da još ni ne znam što me točno čeka nakon op.  :/

----------


## kika83

> Ja sam kod Vlastelića, ali nešto se priča da on ide u mirovinu. Ne znam da li je istina jer mi je on sam govorio da kada budem išla na IVF u 3., 4. mj da će mi on raditi. Ja od klomifena nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava, ali sam isto tako čula da nije baš jako dobar. Vjerojatno ovisi od cure do cure jer sve mi drugačije reagiramo. Nažalost, nisam ni reagirala na njega tako da još ni ne znam što me točno čeka nakon op.  :/


Nebrini, ako nereagiraš na klomifen dobit češ drugu stimulaciju. Za Vlastelića sam i ja čula da ide u penziju. Ja dobijem sa klomifenom 2,3 folikula ali eto jednu js  :Sad:

----------


## barbyRI

> Ja sam kod Vlastelića, ali nešto se priča da on ide u mirovinu. Ne znam da li je istina jer mi je on sam govorio da kada budem išla na IVF u 3., 4. mj da će mi on raditi. Ja od klomifena nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava, ali sam isto tako čula da nije baš jako dobar. Vjerojatno ovisi od cure do cure jer sve mi drugačije reagiramo. Nažalost, nisam ni reagirala na njega tako da još ni ne znam što me točno čeka nakon op.  :/


i ja sam kod vlastelica,meni je rekao da ide od 1.1.2010 u mirovinu  ali sad sam opet nesto cula od jedne cure sa drugog foruma koja ga privatno poznaje  da jos sljedecu god ipak ostaje,,,uh,kako sam happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  sad sredinom mj idem tamo pa ga ja opet pitam,svaki put dosadujem,.......  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

Nitko mi nije odgovorio  da li znate da li su svi doktori na humanoj tamo svaki dan.

----------


## kika83

*Dani* ja mislim da nisu. Ja sam tražila danas Vlašića ali cijelo jutro je bio u poliklinici i nisam ga uspjela dobit.

----------


## innu

*dani* ja ti isto mislim da nisu, znam da znaju biti svi tamo, a nekad se desi da nekog nema, pretpostavljam da imaju neki svoj raspored pošto nisu samo na humanoj! probaj telefonom...(puno sreće..)  *kika83* šta tebe sada čeka, u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## kika83

> *dani* ja ti isto mislim da nisu, znam da znaju biti svi tamo, a nekad se desi da nekog nema, pretpostavljam da imaju neki svoj raspored pošto nisu samo na humanoj! probaj telefonom...(puno sreće..)  *kika83* šta tebe sada čeka, u kojoj si fazi?


Joj Innu ja ti čekam da procurim a za dalje nemam pojma. Moram se čuti sa Vlašićem pa čemo vidjeti. Nadam se da ču ga ujutro dobit, rekla mi je Samira da če bit u ambulanti ujutro jer danas ga nisam uspjela dobit. Jesi ti bila na folikulometriji? Kakvo je stanje?

----------


## innu

> cure vi koje ste bile do sada na MPO jesu vam bili studenti na postupcima?cula sam da ih zna dosta biti... :/


nisu mi bili na aih, ali jesu kad su mi radili hsg, nisam bila baš duševljena, ali šta ćeš, moraju naučiti...

----------


## innu

sutra opet folikulometrija, jedan jedini bijedni mali folikulić se promatra, tako da ti je dr sutra tamo (to ja mislim  :Grin:  )

----------


## dani82

Hvala cure na odgovoru... nije mi jasno zašto su me onda naručile tako ako docentica nije tamo dva dana za redom  :? 

*innu* sretno sutra. Jel primaš ti ikakvu stimulaciju i da li iz mjeseca u mjesec ideš u novi aih?

----------


## kika83

> Hvala cure na odgovoru... nije mi jasno zašto su me onda naručile tako ako docentica nije tamo dva dana za redom  :? 
> 
> *innu* sretno sutra. Jel primaš ti ikakvu stimulaciju i da li iz mjeseca u mjesec ideš u novi aih?


Čim si naručena ona je tamo, nebrini  :Wink:  

*Innu* sretno, jedan ali vrijedan  :Kiss:  
Znam da če biti Vlašić sutra u ambulanti  :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

> Nitko mi nije odgovorio  da li znate da li su svi doktori na humanoj tamo svaki dan.


nisu,samo neke dane,ostale na poliklinici i odijelu.znam da je vlastelic cetvrtkom do sad bio na humanoj a da li je jos koje druge dane,ne znam..sutra moram zvat tamo da vidim kad je,moram doc  da se dog. kad cu na razgovor sa psihijatrom i pravnikom...i za stimulaciju..

----------


## barbyRI

danas sam zvala kad radi vlastelic,u utorak,znaci 15. idem na dogovor...

----------


## kika83

Ja cijeli dan nisam mogla na rodu, jeste i vi imale taj problem :? 
Kod mene stvari stoje ovako: razgovarala sam s Vlašićem danas i upisao me za 03/2010 za IVF  :Sad:   Dogovorili smo se još jedan klomifenski ciklus 3x1 pa da vidimo dali čemo dobit još koju jajnu stanicu, ako nebude ništa od toga onda idemo na stimulirani. U 1mj idem na dogovor jer moram obavit pravnika i psihologa prije toga a kaže da neču stić prije 3mj zato me u upisao za 3mj  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vita22

Evo da se i ja uključim nova sam tu na forumu a i na kbc-u.Bila sam u petak na hsg, kod dr.Vlastelića sam.....uglavnom klasika 2 god. svakakvih doktora i nalaza....i sada tu na humanoj.......nadam se da ću uz vas lakše proć hvala vam unaprijed


Ja 81-pcos 
MM 71-oligoozospermia

----------


## kika83

*Vita22* dobrodošla i da nam čim prije postaneš trbušasta :D 
Vidim da imamo iste dijagnoze(ja pcos kao i ti i tm oligozoospermiu kao i moj). Jesi bila kad u postupku ili tek ideš?

----------


## barbyRI

vita22 dobrodosla!!!!
i ja sam kod dr vlastelica.zelim da ti se cim prije ostvari zelja.......  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

kika i meni isto cijelo vrijeme steka forum,imam problema.
idem leci nemogu vise od glave kako me nabija,danas posebno...a sta ce biti tek kad sad pocnem opet dabrice pit... :?

----------


## innu

*vita22* dobro nam došla, nadam se da će ti ovaj forum biti od pomoći koliko i meni, i da se čim prije sve nađemo na onom trudničkom!
cure moje, ponedjeljak je (najvjerovatnije) taj dan (2aih), prirodni, bez stimulacija ( :? ) bar za sad! *kika* pa ljepo ćeš se ti odmorit do 3mj, skupit snagu za psihologe, pravnike.. i bit ćeš ko nova, znam da bi ti to sad (znam po sebi) ali možda bolje da malo skupiš snage, ipak je to iscrpljujuća borba!  :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## kika83

*Innu* ja bi to odmah sutra  :Laughing:   Nestrpljiva sam i neželim se odmarati, želim svoju mrvicu  :/  
Draga držim fige da ovaj aih bude veeeeeeliki + :D   :D   :D 
*Barby* joj i mene opet čeka mučenje s dabrićima, rekao mi je V. da ih i dalje pijem tako da početkom trećeg kako me zapisao mogu normalno u postupak(ono da mi nekasni itd). Ajme sad su te fešte, pa čemo jesti i još uz dabriće, ajmeeeeee, doći ću ko pigica na drugi ivf  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> *Innu* ja bi to odmah sutra   Nestrpljiva sam i neželim se odmarati, želim svoju mrvicu  :/  
> Draga držim fige da ovaj aih bude veeeeeeliki + :D   :D   :D 
> *Barby* joj i mene opet čeka mučenje s dabrićima, rekao mi je V. da ih i dalje pijem tako da početkom trećeg kako me zapisao mogu normalno u postupak(ono da mi nekasni itd). Ajme sad su te fešte, pa čemo jesti i još uz dabriće, ajmeeeeee, doći ću ko pigica na drugi ivf


i meni je vlastelic tako rekao da ih pijem do 2.mj i tako vec od 9.mj da mi se kao reguliraju,a meni ni s njim nisu normalne...a bez njih opet necu dobivat...daj boze jedino da ne dobijem onih 9mj...  :Smile:  
joj i meni je muka,doci cu ko trokrilni,dabrostoni,stitnjaca,tablete za stitnjacu,jos stimulacija,blagdani sta ti akzes...mila majko ne gine mi da dodjem ko barka siroka....  :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> *Innu* ja bi to odmah sutra   Nestrpljiva sam i neželim se odmarati, želim svoju mrvicu  :/  
> Draga držim fige da ovaj aih bude veeeeeeliki + :D   :D   :D 
> *Barby* joj i mene opet čeka mučenje s dabrićima, rekao mi je V. da ih i dalje pijem tako da početkom trećeg kako me zapisao mogu normalno u postupak(ono da mi nekasni itd). Ajme sad su te fešte, pa čemo jesti i još uz dabriće, ajmeeeeee, doći ću ko pigica na drugi ivf


i meni je vlastelic tako rekao da ih pijem do 2.mj i tako vec od 9.mj da mi se kao reguliraju,a meni ni s njim nisu normalne...a bez njih opet necu dobivat...daj boze jedino da ne dobijem onih 9mj...  :Smile:  
joj i meni je muka,doci cu ko trokrilni,dabrostoni,stitnjaca,tablete za stitnjacu,jos stimulacija,blagdani sta ti kazes...mila majko ne gine mi da dodjem ko barka siroka....  :Laughing:

----------


## kika83

mila majko ne gine mi da dodjem ko barka siroka.... Laughing

Onda če se družiti dvije barke  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> mila majko ne gine mi da dodjem ko barka siroka.... Laughing
> 
> Onda če se družiti dvije barke


ajme muka mi je,kad jednog dana budem trbusasta bit cu ko onaj najveci tenk...  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

Ajde cure što vas briga što ćete biti ko tenk... ja bi rekla da ćete biti najsretniji tenkovi...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

...ja jedva čekam da budem tenk  :Grin:

----------


## kika83

> Ajde cure što vas briga što ćete biti ko tenk... ja bi rekla da ćete biti najsretniji tenkovi...   
> 
> ...ja jedva čekam da budem tenk


I jaaaaaaaaaaaa :D 
Makar i izgledala ko dva tenka  :Laughing:   bit ču najsretnija osoba na planeti  :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

> dani82 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajde cure što vas briga što ćete biti ko tenk... ja bi rekla da ćete biti najsretniji tenkovi...   
> 
> ...ja jedva čekam da budem tenk 
> 
> 
> I jaaaaaaaaaaaa :D 
> Makar i izgledala ko dva tenka   bit ču najsretnija osoba na planeti


ma nek budemo kakve budemo samo da budemo..........  :Smile:  
prije par dana zove moju mamu sestricna iz dubaya kaze rodila mi kcer deckica.cura je isto na MPO isla,nosila blizancice jedan nakon 3mj umro,drugi evo ziv i zdrav se rodio.imala je dogovoren carski kod njoh to prakticiraju pogotovo ako je MPO.i taj dan na termin isla u rodiliste,rodila,i za par dana kuci i sve ok....a ne kod nas namucis se da ga dobiejs,onda te jos muce dok ga radjas i sve dok ne ovisi zivot o koncu ne rade carski....e gdje smo mi jos od toga.........................  :Mad:  
cura je inace jaka oko 100ak kila ima cijeli zivot i sad je oko 130kg skoro imala kad je isla rodit,poslala nam slike 2 dana prije termina...ko 5 tenka ,tako da se mozemo tjesit...ha,ha!!!!!!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ali nema veze ipak ona ima sad svoje zlato u rukama...a sta mi???  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika83

*Barby* pa i mi čemo biti mamice  :Smile:   Doći če i naših 9mj, a ja sam sigurna tebi i curama koje se spremate u 2mj u postupak več i onda, ma vi ste naše buduće trudnice :D   :D   :D  Ja ču vibrirati i navijat za vas a vi čete onda u 3 mj za mene  :Grin:  

Cure, jedno pitanje, dali čemo mi morati svaki put prije postupka im nosit te potvrde pravnika i psihologa ili samo jedanput :?

----------


## dani82

> ali nema veze ipak ona ima sad svoje zlato u rukama...a sta mi???


Pa imat ćemo i mi!!! Nemoj se bedirat... kako Kika83 kaže veljača je naš mjesec  :D 

*Kika83* potvrde pravnika i psihologa i vjenčani list nosimo samo jednom a ostalo prema potrebi.

----------


## dino84

Pozdrav, cure...
vita22, dobrodošla i da se što prije prebaciš na neki drugi forum...
I ja sam kod Vlastelića, a kako se čini da on još samo iduću godinu radi, nadam se da ću kod njega dočekati svoju mrvicu   :Saint:  
Cure, nemojte se bedirati jer ćemo i mi dočekati ispunjenje naših snova i želja, a sasvim sam sigurna da će 2010. godina biti dobitna za nas. Ja sam evo jučer prvi put nakon godine dana dobila bez dabrostona, sasvim prirodno. Znači da se nešto događa,a to mi daje veliku nadu :D[/b]

----------


## dani82

Bravo Dino!! Baš mi je drago  :D 

PS Tako su ti slatke ove macice u avataru... jesu tvoje?

----------


## barbyRI

mozda nam je stvarno sretna 2010 god,meni se svake druge nesto lijepo desava pa ce mozda i to.....  :Smile:  


dino84 to sam i ja relal da se nadam  da ce vlastelic radit bar dok jos rodim...sve sam do sad kod njega obavljala pa jos samo da me porodi....  :Laughing:   prosli put sam mu to i napomenula kad mi je rekao da ide od 1.1.2010 u penziju,ja njemu nemojte jos,napravite mi dijete,vodite mi trudnocu,porodite e onda cu vam ja sama rec,e sad mozete u  penziju...  :Laughing:   pa se smijao tako jako......  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

*Dino84*  :D   :D   :D   :D 
Komadi moji, ja vam kažem sve čemo mi od reda rodit do kraja iduće godine, ma ziher  :Grin:   2010 je naša godina i godina malih slatkih   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## barbyRI

kika pozlatile ti se rijeci!!!!!!!!

----------


## innu

> kika pozlatile ti se rijeci!!!!!!!!


x

----------


## diabolica

Evo da se javim...danas smo MM i ja obavili psihologa...prvo razgovor a onda testovi i sve ok. Žena je stvarno ugodna. Sve skupa traje oko 1,5h a s obzirom da je vikend potvrdu ću dobiti u ponedjeljak, inače bi potvrda sutra bila gotova. Odmah sam se išla upisati kod sestre Mire za pravnika. Rekla mi je da je još nazovem u ponedjeljak da mi da točan termin jer pravnica ordinira ponedjeljkom. Znači, KBC Ri ustrojio protokol za dobivanje potvrda.  :Naklon:

----------


## kika83

Super :D   :D  Neću morat lutat i tražit nekog pravnika koji bi me oglobio za jedan usr... papir  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja sam procurila nakon 3dana od prestanka utrića  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Poludila sam totalno, nekako sam se nadala dok nema vještice da je možda beta bila kriva i da je mrvica još tu  :Sad:   Ajme dobro da idemo kod psihologa, možda me potrpa i u ludaru  :Laughing:

----------


## diabolica

*kika83* a ja sam sretna jer ideš na novi postupak već u 3. mjesecu jer to znači da nam nije ograničeno samo na 2 godišnje. Danas sam razgovarala o tome sa psihologicom i ona preporučuje da idem paralelno i u druge klinike u smislu da ne čekamo i ne odustajemo već da budemo uporni do kraja u svojem cilju.  
Jesu ti stvarni normalne ili malo jače?

----------


## vita22

> vita22 dobrodosla!!!!
> i ja sam kod dr vlastelica.zelim da ti se cim prije ostvari zelja.......


......nisam još ništa bila sada tek sljedi klomifen i folikulometrija u 2 mjesecu.......bit će gužva tamo u prizemlju kad se sve pojavimo tamo... :D  :D  :D

----------


## diabolica

*vita22* želim ti dobrodošlicu i što prije da ti se ostvare sve želje. 
Htjela sam te pitati kako si ti na klomifenu već sada ili? 

I nije mi jasno zašto ja moram ići sa klomifenom u postupak kada su kod mene dokazane ovulacije? Uopće to ništa više ne kužim pa dajte cure malo friškog znanja!

----------


## barbyRI

diabolica,super da si obavila to,mene isto ceka...koliko si cekala da dodjes na red za psihologa? se moze na to predavanje i popodne ili ne? ja cu u utorak vise znat...
ne znam jesam vam rekla cure,neki dan mi teta gledala na visak i pokazalo da necu na MPO...sad me to malo buni...ne kazem da vjerujem u to ali stalno mi tu u glavi...pokazalo je da cu iamt djecu i to ne samo jedno,ali prirodnim putem..ja kazem zivi bili pa vidjeli.......  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* a ja sam sretna jer ideš na novi postupak već u 3. mjesecu jer to znači da nam nije ograničeno samo na 2 godišnje. Danas sam razgovarala o tome sa psihologicom i ona preporučuje da idem paralelno i u druge klinike u smislu da ne čekamo i ne odustajemo već da budemo uporni do kraja u svojem cilju.  
> Jesu ti stvarni normalne ili malo jače?


A pazi da dok se negdje u drugoj klinici naručiš za konzultacije, pa dok sve obaviš i isto moraš čekati isto ti dođe. I nek si na nekoj jačoj stimulaciji nemožeš nigdje 6mj tako da... Čitam malo postove od cura koje su u Zg i sve čekaju, mislim da smo mi sretne šta tako brzo ulazimo u postupke :/  A i ko če nam davati toliko uputnica, malo za jednu kliniku, malo za drugu.
Pa ono krenulo je malo jače, ali je krv ful neka čudno crvena, onako jako svijetla :/ 
Gle, za klomifen, bezobzira šta ti imaš ovulacije, pokušava se doći do večeg broja folikula a time i jajnih stanica a ti prirodno možeš dobit puno manji broj folikula nego stimulacijom. I zna se često dešavat da taj prirodan folikul nema u sebi js. Bolje da dobiješ 5,6 folikula i js nego jedan i još nek ti se neoplodi nemaš ništa od postupka. Propao slučaj.

----------


## vita22

> *vita22* želim ti dobrodošlicu i što prije da ti se ostvare sve želje. 
> Htjela sam te pitati kako si ti na klomifenu već sada ili? 
> 
> I nije mi jasno zašto ja moram ići sa klomifenom u postupak kada su kod mene dokazane ovulacije? Uopće to ništa više ne kužim pa dajte cure malo friškog znanja!


.....neznam kako to ide svakom drugačije nisam još na klomifenu čekam da mi krenu pa onda počinjem.......

----------


## dani82

*Vita22* dobrodošla!!

Nisam skužila ti sad ulaziš u neki postupak??

----------


## kika83

> diabolica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *vita22* želim ti dobrodošlicu i što prije da ti se ostvare sve želje. 
> Htjela sam te pitati kako si ti na klomifenu već sada ili? 
> 
> I nije mi jasno zašto ja moram ići sa klomifenom u postupak kada su kod mene dokazane ovulacije? Uopće to ništa više ne kužim pa dajte cure malo friškog znanja!
> 
> 
> .....neznam kako to ide svakom drugačije nisam još na klomifenu čekam da mi krenu pa onda počinjem.......


Ti ideš onda ovaj mj u postupak ili se varam? Aih ili Ivf?

Ajme ja jutros ima poplavu  :Sad:

----------


## dani82

> .....nisam još ništa bila sada tek sljedi klomifen i folikulometrija u 2 mjesecu.......bit će gužva tamo u prizemlju kad se sve pojavimo tamo... :D  :D  :D


Sad sam našla gore malo njen post... znači ide tek u 2. sa svima nama.

*Kika83*   :Love:  drži se draga proći ćei to.

----------


## kika83

Joj koliko vas je u 2mj na rasporedu. Blago vama, baš sam vam malo i zavidna  :Wink:  Ja brojim dane do početka 3mj kad bi trebala m dobit. Jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

*Dani*, zaboravih te pitat, koja je tvoja stimulacija za 2mj? Klomifen ili?

----------


## dani82

Pojma nemam, predpostavljam da će mi sad reći kad budem išla predat sve nalaze i potvrde... Mislim da će biti klomifeni, prvi mi je postupak, samnom je sve ok, a i bila mi je rekla da bi ona pola besplatnih postupaka probala s blagom stimulacijom...to su valjda klomifeni.

----------


## mery0908

Bog cure!!!!Dr.vlastelic mi je rekao da se pocetkom decembra narucim mailom na dogovor za postupak.Slala sam mail 3.12 a jos mi nisu odgovorili.Sta se toliko dugo ceka da ti kazu kada da dođes?Kakve vi imate iskustva sa time?hvala a lijepi pozdrav!!!

----------


## kika83

*Dani*  a to ti je i zbog godina i da ona vidi kako reagiraš na klomifen. Po meni nema niti smisla da nas šopaju s hormonima a po novom zakonu se samo 3js smiju dobit i oplodit.

----------


## kika83

> Bog cure!!!!Dr.vlastelic mi je rekao da se pocetkom decembra narucim mailom na dogovor za postupak.Slala sam mail 3.12 a jos mi nisu odgovorili.Sta se toliko dugo ceka da ti kazu kada da dođes?Kakve vi imate iskustva sa time?hvala a lijepi pozdrav!!!


Imali su problema s mailovima u zadnje vrijeme. Pošalji faks, odmah češ dobit odgovor. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

> diabolica,super da si obavila to,mene isto ceka...koliko si cekala da dodjes na red za psihologa? se moze na to predavanje i popodne ili ne? ja cu u utorak vise znat...
> ne znam jesam vam rekla cure,neki dan mi teta gledala na visak i pokazalo da necu na MPO...sad me to malo buni...ne kazem da vjerujem u to ali stalno mi tu u glavi...pokazalo je da cu iamt djecu i to ne samo jedno,ali prirodnim putem..ja kazem zivi bili pa vidjeli.......


Čekala sam oko 2 tjedna. Moja dr. mi napisala uputnicu početkom ovog mjeseca i prijavila sam se na centralno naručivanje pa su me zvali za jedno 2 dana da imam termin kod psihologice 11.12. ....stvarno se dugo ne čeka....ali mislim da ćemo malo duže čekati na pravnika jer ordinira samo ponedjeljkom za nas a ima nas puno i oni nisu sustavu zdravstva pa ne treba nikakve uputnice nego se samo upišeš kod sestre Mire. Ja baš moram u ponedjeljak nazvati da mi kaže kad da dođem. Oni imaju nekakav konzilij oko 22.12 pa su i rekli da ih isto nazovem prije Božića da mi kažu šta osim psihologa i pravnika trebam još imati....mislim vjenčani list i ne znam šta više....

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> diabolica,super da si obavila to,mene isto ceka...koliko si cekala da dodjes na red za psihologa? se moze na to predavanje i popodne ili ne? ja cu u utorak vise znat...
> ne znam jesam vam rekla cure,neki dan mi teta gledala na visak i pokazalo da necu na MPO...sad me to malo buni...ne kazem da vjerujem u to ali stalno mi tu u glavi...pokazalo je da cu iamt djecu i to ne samo jedno,ali prirodnim putem..ja kazem zivi bili pa vidjeli....... 
> 
> 
> Čekala sam oko 2 tjedna. Moja dr. mi napisala uputnicu početkom ovog mjeseca i prijavila sam se na centralno naručivanje pa su me zvali za jedno 2 dana da imam termin kod psihologice 11.12. ....stvarno se dugo ne čeka....ali mislim da ćemo malo duže čekati na pravnika jer ordinira samo ponedjeljkom za nas a ima nas puno i oni nisu sustavu zdravstva pa ne treba nikakve uputnice nego se samo upišeš kod sestre Mire. Ja baš moram u ponedjeljak nazvati da mi kaže kad da dođem. Oni imaju nekakav konzilij oko 22.12 pa su i rekli da ih isto nazovem prije Božića da mi kažu šta osim psihologa i pravnika trebam još imati....mislim vjenčani list i ne znam šta više....


da to su i meni rekli,pravnik,psiholog i vjencani list...ne znam da li jos sta drugo treba...moram ga pitat jos da li cu briseve ponovit i da li jos sta.. kad se sjetim cekanja tamo u utorak muka mi dodje...ne gine mi cijelo jutro kao i obicno...  
kazes da se 2tj ceka? ja ne znam ocu ja stici onda to sve obaviti jos i pravnika a u 2.mj idem na postupak...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* ma stići ćeš sve obaviti, samo ih stisni u utorak, reci da to moraš riješiti...nek te odmah pišu za pravnika....joj koje peripetije sve moramo proći do postupka....
Ja sam super sretna jer sam u petak dobila nalaz TSH i sad mi je sa 3,18 pao na 2,45 a 2 je optimalno za začeće....eto i to mi se posložilo.....iako ima dosta toga i u opuštanju...psihologica je imala jedan monolog vezan za tu strašnu želju kod parova za djetetom pa da onda ništa ne uspijeva jer svaka stanica u tijelu osjeti tu napetost i to je ta blokada koja ne rezultira trudnoćom...a kod nas svih kad se uz to spoje i naše bolesti i prepreke.....
Zato je ovo vrijeme idealno za opuštanje, dolaze blagdani  :D  :D  :D , malo trebamo popustit napetost i pripremit se za lagano postupke u 2. mjesecu pa možda ona moja vječna nada se ostvari da prirodno ostanem trudna dođe na svoje.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Curke opuštajte se i u živajte u narednim tjednima!

----------


## kika83

Curke opuštajte se i u živajte u narednim tjednima!

Ja nemogu nikako, previše sam slomljena, uništena i nemam snage za ništa. Jedva čekam da prođu ovi užasni dani. Ma kakvo slavlje, samo tuga i bol u srcu  :Crying or Very sad:   Najgori Božić ikad. Baš sam nekako deprimirana, svi se vesele a ja bi se najrađe zatvorila u sobu i neizlazila do 3mj.

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav cure! Evo ja sam jučer stigla iz bolnice pa da napišem par riječi o mom boravku, ali prije svega da ti kažem Kika83 da mi je žao zbog tvoje negativne bete. Moram priznat da se nisam uspijela suzdržati pa sam nagovorila MM da se ulogira na rodu i da mi pročita rezultat i onda me baš rastužio. Toliko nam je bila potrebna tvoja pozitivna beta da malo podigne ovaj podforum koji je zapeo još kad je SRKI otišla u trudnice  a čini mi se da je to bilo davno. Baš šteta! Ne znam šta bi drugo rekla nego da se držiš i što prije dočekaš 3 mjesec!

A sad malo o mojoj laparoskopiji. 08.12 stigla sam u bolnicu i tražili sestru Ivu koja nas je ljepo smjestila u "dnevni boravak", pregledala sve nalaze i za nekih sat i pol već smo svi bili smješteni po sobama. Posljepodne sam obavila anesteziologa, ginekološki pregled i papa test te mi je otvoren karton odnosno povijest bolesti i izvađena krvna grupa jer mi onu iz 2006. nisu priznali. (neznam zašto). Drugi dan sam bila slobodna do nekih 2 sata kada su mi donesli otprilike 1 dcl portalaka (sirupa za čišćenje) i provjerili nam frizure pa smo svi od reda morali na brijanje i to je otprilike to. Taj dan smo doručkovali i to je bilo zadnje što smo smjeli jesti osim juhe i vode i tako do ponoći. Ujutro su u 8 sati došli po mene i odvezli me u neku salu za pripremu, dali nekakvu tabletu za smirenje i infuziju, izmjerili tlak i za cirka pola sata sve je bilo spremno za operaciju. Operirala me docentica. Kad su me probudili odvezli su me u intenzivnu i tamo sam provela dugih 24 sata. sestre su sve od reda bile super, a bila je i fizioterapeutca koja je s nama radila lagane vježbe za cirkulaciju i pomoglna nam kod prvog ustajanja, umivanja, češljanja...Nakon intenzivne došla sam na odjel i iduči dan sam otpuštena kući. posjete nisu bile dozvoljene zbog gripe ali sam se ja redovno švercala i odlazila do ulaza na odjel gdje su iste bile dozvoljene.

O osobnom iskustvu nebi pisala jer ga ne pamtim po dobrom, ali želim naglasiti da su sestre jako ljubazne i drage i da sam upoznala drage ljude s kojima sam izmjenila brojeve telefona i nadam se ljepom prijateljstvu. Čudno je to kako se ljudi u takvim situacijama zbližavaju.

Što se tiče dijagnoze, ona je već u potpisu ali u utorak idem vadit šavove i podignut otpusno pismo pa ću zanti više.

Što se tiče bolova-boli me ljeva prepona (jako), oteknuta mi je desna strana "one stvari" (izgleda prestrašno), imam temperaturu, krvarim stalno, natekle su mi one žljezde ispod pazuha, pa Vas odmah molim sve koje ste bile na laparo da mi pomognete odgonetnuti koji od ovih simptoma su uobičajeni, a koji bi me trebali brinuti. Trenutno me zabrinjava krvarenje (menzis očekujem za 14 dana) i ona ženska stvarčica jer jako ružno to izgleda pa me hvata paranoja što će biti ako se na vrati na staro, a i nije mi prejasna bol u preponi.

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* drago mi je da je sve prošlo u redu i baš mi je žao zbog dijagonoze  :Sad:   Vjerovatno te čeka neka terapija :/ Meni na nalazu piše mogućnost endometrioze ali pošto mi nitko ništa nije rekao kad sam operirana Vlašić smatra da ju niti nemam ili imam nešto jako sitno zanemarivo jer da ne, bila bi na terapiji :/ 
Ja ti baš nemogu pomoći vezano za ove simptome koje imaš nakon op jer ja to ništa nisam imala. Malo sam krvarila samo u bolnici kad sam došla na odjel i to je sve. A mengu nakon laparo sam dobila tek 39dc. Nadam se da če se netko nać ko če ti pomoć.
Drži se draga, odmaraj i uživaj  :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

Što se tiče bolova-boli me ljeva prepona (jako), oteknuta mi je desna strana "one stvari" (izgleda prestrašno), imam temperaturu, krvarim stalno, natekle su mi one žljezde ispod pazuha, pa Vas odmah molim sve koje ste bile na laparo da mi pomognete odgonetnuti koji od ovih simptoma su uobičajeni, a koji bi me trebali brinuti. Trenutno me zabrinjava krvarenje (menzis očekujem za 14 dana) i ona ženska stvarčica jer jako ružno to izgleda pa me hvata paranoja što će biti ako se na vrati na staro, a i nije mi prejasna bol u preponi.
_________________

Sad sam ovo ponovno pročitala i moj savjeti ti je da odeš na hitnu. Moguće da ti je došlo do neke upale jer žljezde ispod pazuha nebi smjele samo tako oticati a i imaš temperaturu i sve te boli. Ja sam  temp imala samo dok sam bila u bolnici. Nebi te htjela plašit ali ja da sam na tvom mjestu otišla bi na hitnu.

----------


## barbyRI

gizmos,lijepo da si se toga rijesila...i da je sve dobro proslo...  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

kika, meni je ta žljezda odmah natekla tj. primjetila sam je drugi dan nakon operacije. pitala sam jednu sestru a ona je rekla da mi to nema nikakve veze s operacijom, ali ja se ne slažem baš s tim. Što se tiće prepone već sam luda jer jedva podižem ljevu nogu i meni to nije normalno, kao ni krvarenje, ali u onoj bolnici te nitko ne shvaća ozbiljno i samo im je cilj da te što prije spraše doma i da oslobode jedan krevet, a ja se uopće nisam osječala da mi je vrijeme za otići doma. Pričekat ću još do utorka i nadati se da se nešto neće zakomplicirati jer mi je pun kufer svega. 
BarbyRI, nažalost nije baš sve tako bajno kao što si napisala. Istina,laparo je sad iza mene...ali dok ne prođu posljedice ne znam da li je i koliko u redu, a dijagnoza je nešto što ću nositi sa sobom do menopauze i što će mi značajno otežavati kretanje prema cilju. Sa menzisom startam sa kontracepcijama i neću ih piti jedino u mjesecima kad budem na postupcima. eto, a do neki dan sam vjerovala u čuda i nadala se prirodnoj trudnoči. Apsurdna situacija. Sada sam malo u klincu, ali se nadam da ću uskoro napunit baterije i usmjeriti život prema nečemu pozitivnijem. Nadam se da će kontracepcija pridonijeti i poboljšanju sex života jer ću se konačno moći odmaknuti od ideje da pravim dijete, a ne da vodim ljubav. To je jedino pozitivno što sam uspijela izvući iz svega dok mi se situacija malo ne iskristalizira...

----------


## barbyRI

znam da nije bas bajno,vidim da te sad muce te zlijezde i to.., mislila sam da je to iza tebe,jedna muka manje...  bit ce uskoro i srecica u tvojim rukama..  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

Svima nama! I dvije su dobrodošle  :Love:

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* draga samo se nadam da če biti sve ok i da se neče ništa zakomplicirati. Meni nekako to smrdi na neku infekciju ili upalu :/ 
Prema meni su stvarno bili super i čak me nisu ni htjeli pustit doma, ja sam inzistirala pa sam trebala na svoju odgovornost otić ali sam odustala i nakraju idući dan nagovorila dokt da me pusti. Žao mi je šta je sve tako ispalo i za endometriozu. Kad kreneš u ovaj ružan svijet potpomognute nikako izać iz njega. Ja stalno govorim kao da sam ušla u neki začaran krug i nikako izać. Kao da je sve teže i sve gore. U početku sam samo ja imala problem i to pcos a vidi sad potpis, ma to je užas jedan šta moramo prolazit  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## innu

*gizmos* drago mi je da si se vratila, i nadam se da ćeš se brzo riješit tih problema, interesira me  dali su oni tebi rekli šta za to krvarenje i za posljedice od laparo? probaj se napravit luda, pa malo nazovi sutra dole i objasni situaciju, i pitaj da li je to normalno poslije zahvata. 
*kika* ja sam danas ujutro u našoj slavnoj čekaonici čula jednu tezu od jedne vrlo pozitivne trudilice, koja glasi ovako nekako: trebale bi biti sretne šta imamo priliku pokušati doći do našeg cilja! samo da se zna da sam ja ta koja upada u depresije poslije neuspjelih pokušaja, i danas ujutro sam dobila štopericu, sutra idem pokušati pa šta bude, a ako ne bude, dva dana tugujem i treći ću "pokušat" bit sretna šta imam priliku da dođem do svojeg cilja! svima vama (akomeneizbrišu) hvala, puno mi pomažete!  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* pratila sam i čekala da se javiš da vidim kako je prošlo, drago mi je da si obavila, ali ove nuspojave i simptomi su užas! Ja sam bila na dvije laparo, nisu iste, ali ni približno, operarana sam isto u Rijeci. Stvarno mislim da bi se morala nekom javit, ne bi smjela ni toliko krvarit. Šaljem ti veliku   :Kiss:   i drži se!

Pozdrav svim curama!

----------


## dani82

Draga Gizmos   :Love:  ...tako mi je žao što se sve ovo izdešavalo...Nadam se da ćeš ubrzo prestat krvarit i da će se sve vratit na staro (sigurna sam da hoće).  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

jel zna mozda tko da li se na razgovor sa pravnikom moze ici i popodne?

----------


## barbyRI

jok krivo sam napisala...mislila sam sa psihologom?

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Gizmos* pratila sam i čekala da se javiš da vidim kako je prošlo, drago mi je da si obavila, ali ove nuspojave i simptomi su užas! Ja sam bila na dvije laparo, nisu iste, ali ni približno, operarana sam isto u Rijeci. Stvarno mislim da bi se morala nekom javit, ne bi smjela ni toliko krvarit. Šaljem ti veliku    i drži se!


Pitala sam ja u bolnici jednu sestru za krvarenje i ona je rekla da joj je to čudno pa je išla pitati nekog doktora, ali on je zaključio da je to operacija. Ma nisam baš imala sreće sa doktorima! Moja dr. me nikad nije došla ni posjetit nakon operacije, a drugi više obračaju pažnju na svoje pacijente koje su operirali a drugima pogledaju temp.listu i to je to. Kada je bio Vlašić u iziti ja sam se tek probudila i nisam se snašla jer nisam kužila ni di sam, ali on je bio jako ljubazan im odgovarao je na pitanja gospođi do mene. Za bol u preponi isto su mi rekli:pa vi ste tek operirani, normalno je da boli. Najgore od svega je što onaj plin nisam ni osječala, a one rupice na koži tako reći ni ne čujem osim kada kašljem, smijem se i sl. A baš na tim mjestima sam očekivala oteknuća i bolove. Sutra će mi možda neke stvari biti jasnije. Nadam se samo da ću naletiti na dežurstvo nekoga tko je voljan slušati i razgovarati, a ne opet na nekog površnog koji nas smatra brojem i ničim više.

----------


## GIZMOS

> Pitala sam ja u bolnici jednu sestru za krvarenje i ona je rekla da joj je to čudno pa je išla pitati nekog doktora, ali on je zaključio da je to *menzis.*

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* bol u lijevoj preponi mi uopće nije jasna, to kao ni žlijezde ispod pazuha ne bi smjelo imati nikakve veze s laparo. Moraš ih pitat, vuć za rukav jer inače nikog nije briga za tebe, na žalost. Ja sam imala sreću, moj dr. me stalno obilazio, i osim onih malih rezova od laparo, koji bole vrlo malo, ništa drugo me nije boljelo. Drži se   :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* nemoj se igrati s time. Tek si operirana i ništa od svega toga nebi smijelo dugo trajati. Ok ako malo krvariš, to je normalno svi smo krvarili ali ovi ostali simptomi nisu zanemarivi.

----------


## GIZMOS

Obečajem, neću se igrati i sutra želim znati sve odgovore. 
Tigrical, ti još malo brojiš do bete?! Želim ti sreću prekosutra i neka te ugodno iznenadi! A mi ostale se još neko vijeme moramo strpiti do 2,3, ili 4 mjeseca kada će napokon krenuti invazija riječkih trudnica...

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* hvala ti! Razmišljam da je odem sutra vadit 13 dpt, neću izdržat do srijede.

Cure sretno  :Heart:

----------


## kika83

Pridružujem se dobrim željama. Tigrical sretno, nek ti ovo bude najljepši Božićni poklon :D    :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Hvala vam cure, odlične ste! Nego već duže razmišljam, nigdje ne vidim druženja riječkih cura, neka kavica i sl.? Da li bi se dalo i imalo volje šta organizirat? Ja bi vam se rado pridružila bez obzira što sam išla u Slo.   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

tigrical i ja ti zelim veliku betu :D  :D  :D

----------


## dani82

*Tigrica* i ja ti želim veeeeliku betu   :Kiss:  
...i slažem se da bi neka kavica dobro došla da se upoznamo   :Smile:

----------


## kika83

I ja sam za druženje kad sam u Rijeci :D   :D

----------


## barbyRI

i ja se slazem za druzenje...nebi bilo lose da se malo upoznamo i da se izjadamo malo i uzivo jedna drugoj a ne samo ovako preko poruka...  :Smile:  
cure sutra idem na humanu an dog. za lijekove i ostalo..........bas me neka nelagoda drzi,strah me da nece sve ici kako treba...kad mu kazem da mi je tsh povisen sad da mi ne otkaze postupak..  :Crying or Very sad:   uzimam redovito terapiju i rekao mi endic da bi mi za mjesec dana kad idem opet na kontrolu trebalo se snizit...

----------


## kika83

*Barby* draga sve če biti ok  :Heart:   Samo budi pozitivna i neka taj strah nestane, iš iš  :Grin:  
Ja sam ti oduvijek negativka i od kad sam bila na laparo totalno sam postala pozitivna(rekla sam samoj sebi dosta negative) i samo pozitivne stvari mi se dešavaju od onda, nažalost trudnoću još nisam ostvarila ali to neznači da neču.
Nekako se nadam prirodnoj trudnoći u koju nevjerujem da ču ostvarit ali nikad se nezna, čuda se dešavaju  :Wink:  
Zato, glavu gore i ti ideš u 2mj u postupak  :D  :D 
Sretno sutra   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

U 2 mjesecu će vas puno biti u rijeci pa bi mogli tada organizirati neko druženje (ja još uvijek ne znam da li ću se odlučiti za postupak) ali bi svakak došla na upoznavanje! 

BarbyRi, nemoj se brinuti oko hormona jer oni ti ionako jako malo ledaju na to ili pak uopće ne gledaju. Drži se ti rađe onog što ti endokrinolog savjetuje i sama si vodi računa da ti bude u granicama normale jer su oni dosta aljkavi kod toga, a ako je samo malo povišeno ništa zato

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* onda mu kaži što ti je rekao endokrinolog pa će sve biti ok   :Smile:  

Kavu bi vi Riječanke trebale organizirat pa da mi smo dopalimo u Rijeku ipak ste vi na svom teritoriju... ali naravno morate kavu organizirat na nekom mjetu koje ćemo mi lako nać   :Grin: 
Ajmo da čujemo ko je za kavu.... za sad su za kavu *tigrical*, *barbyRi*, *kika83* i ja....

----------


## kika83

Ja dolazim svakak , bilo to 1mj ili 2mj. Ja sam u prvom mjesecu sigurno gore, a najvjerovatnije i u 2mj jer imam pravnika i psihologa za obavit. Vozača imam, a on nek se snalazi dok se ja družim  :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

Može i u 2. mjesecu, imamo vremena za dogovor, treba se organizirati da cure iz Istre ili otoka budu u Rijeci, a mjesto za kavicu ćemo smislit, možemo i na PP. Vi recite kad vam paše, a riječanke će se prilagodit. Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## dino84

*Dani*, macice nažalost, nisu moje, od frendice su, to su mama i kćer i uživo su još slađe   :Smile:  
*Barby*, kao što kaže Kika, moraš razmišljati pozitivno i bez straha, bit će sve Ok, vjeruj u to  :D  
*Gizmos*, mene nakon lapro nisu pustili doma dok mi nisu skinuli temp. Imala sam jake bolove i još sam neko vrijeme doma pila antibiotike. A za krvarenje su rekli da je normalno s obzirom na tip operacije. Draga, nadam se da si danas bolje   :Smile:  
Ako se smijem pridružiti i ja sam za kavu, bilo kada i bilo gdje, bitno je da se upoznamo i družimo  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

cure  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
bas bi bilo lijepo da se nadjemo jedan put i posteno iscakulamo...
reci cu mu da, sta mi je rekao endic,ipak mi je povisen taj tsh i strah me presutit,nebi me on ni pitao sigurno,ne pamtim kad me zadnji put pitao kako moja stitnjaca?da mu ne kazem i idem na postupak i da mi se sta desi,poludila bi,nikad si to nebi mogla oprostit...
javim se kako je sutra proslo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> GIZMOS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitala sam ja u bolnici jednu sestru za krvarenje i ona je rekla da joj je to čudno pa je išla pitati nekog doktora, ali on je zaključio da je to *menzis.*


Meni je stvarno ovo tužno taj odnos dr. prema pacijentu u Rijeci, mislim da ti nitko ne može objasniti nakon laparo koje su nuspojave i to da su te otpustili sa temperat. stvarno katastrofa, sad mi je drago da nisam išla u Ri na laparo

----------


## točkalica

Hi cure!! evo mene opet s jednim pitanjem??!!

Mozete li me uputit na sranicu o tome ili same odgovorit ako znate....ja sam mlo pretrazivala, ali nisam konkretno nasla odgovor, pa se ne ljutite ako sam vec 100-ta koja to pita  :Smile:  


Zanima me spermiogram...znači podigne uputnicu kod svoje doktorice i to je sve sto znam......koga treba zvat?? koliko unaprijed?? kada se obično događa taj pregled?? ( pretpostavljam samo ujutro)?? Jel mora to obavit na licu mjesta ili je moguce od doma?? Plaća li se??? Kad je gotov??
Nova sam malo u tome, pa jedino sto znam za sada je da treba dignut uputnicu   :Embarassed:  ??

Hvala puno

----------


## tigrical

*točkalica* kad digne uputnicu kod svoje dr., naručit se na planiranje obitelji kod sestre Mire, prvi kat, s porte u prizemlje, u stvari sad ni nema porte. Brzo će ga naručit, mislim da se ne čega dugo, obavlja se samo ujutro, trebao bi obavit na licu mjesta, ali u dogovoru s sestrom može mu dat epruveticu, pa u roku sat vremena, držeći na toplom donijet od kuće. Ne plaća se kad imaš uputnicu, gotov je za par dana. Ako cure znaju detaljnije od mene, one će ti reć, MM sam zadnji put bio prije pola godine. Sretno!

----------


## vita22

evo i mene malo šta se tiče kave samo javite......ja s Krka brže nego vi iz grada ponekad.........  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

Hoćemo kavicu ranije ili u 02. mjesecu? Ili obje? Ajmo se dogovorit, pa da znamo planirati. Svi su dobrodošli!   :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

> Meni je stvarno ovo tužno taj odnos dr. prema pacijentu u Rijeci, mislim da ti nitko ne može objasniti nakon laparo koje su nuspojave i to da su te otpustili sa temperat. stvarno katastrofa, sad mi je drago da nisam išla u Ri na laparo


Ma ne treba ti biti žao, ovo je samo moje iskustvo, sigurna sam da ima puno cura na forumu koje su imale više sreče. Ali valjda neki dr.očekuju da sve znamo pa se ne osječaju dužni objasniti nam naše stanje. S druge strane, kad im nešto predložiš onda te poklope i kažu ti da manje čitaš po internetu :?  :?  :?

----------


## pak

*GIZMOS* nadam se da je vec malo bolje malo~~~~ za brzi oporavak
*tigrical* ~~~ za ogromnu ß i da nam malo podignes rasploženje 
*tockalica* spermiogram bude gotov isti dan do 12-13 sati barem je nama uvijek 
ostale cure drzite se i pokusajte uzivati u blagdanskom raspolozenju   :Love:  
a sto se kavice tice rado bi se pridruzila ako ikako bude moguce,pa krenite s prijedlozima

----------


## GIZMOS

Možda najbolje neka subota ili nedelja, ali u 1 ili 2 mjesecu, jer sad u 12 čemo svi vjerojatno biti u zbrci kao svake godine...fešte, blagdani...Meni je zapravo svejedno koji je dan jer radim u smjenama, vikendima, blagdanima ovisi kako padne, ali vjerojatno velika većina ima neko uredovno radno vrijeme. Najbolje  da definiramo da li preko tjedna ili vikend pa bubnemo jedan datum i držimo se njega jer uvijek će biti datuma koji neće svima nama pasati. Je bilo već tih kavica u Rijeci? Tko ih je organizirao?

----------


## tigrical

Ja već dugo čitam forum, ali jaaako dugo nije bilo kavica u Rijeci. Meni paše i radni dan i vikend, ali naravno da se prilagođavam vama koji putujete. Možda onda ipak bolje vikend? 
Žao mi je, ali mislim da mi stiže M   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali se svjedeno veselim kavici! Dajte prijedloge...negdje gdje ima dosta mjesta, gdje nam neće smetati drugi da možemo normalno razgovarati, gdje je lako za nać, da se može i pušit   :Smile:

----------


## kika83

Meni paše jedino vikend ili preko tjedna kad znam da ču doć u Rijeku a više info ču znati tek nakon 12.1. Inače preko tjedna nikako nemogu a i nemam kako doć  :Sad:   Jedino bus a to mi se nikako neda :/

----------


## barbyRI

tockalica,da kao sta si i rekla uputnicu uzme od svoje dr,narucis se u sterilitetnu ambulantu,moze i kod kuce obavit,da ti posudu kad se narucuje.ali bolje je tamo radi promjene temp... nalazi budu gotovi odmah isti dan vec iza 11h.bar je nama uvijek tako...i ne placa se nista.

sta se tice druzenja i kavice,mozda bi bilo najbolje da negdje u 1.mj da se vidimo,prije naseg postupka u 2.mj. meni bi vise pasalo preko tj. ali ako se bas ne moze drukcije nesto cu smislit...mozda odmah iza ovih blagdana,jel vam pase cure?
znaci,ko sve bi dosao...neka se potpise.................  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Točkalice* uzorak za spermiogram možete donijet od doma ako ćeto do ambulante za sterilitet doći u roku od sat vremena, najbolje je uzorak držati prislonjen uz tijelo da zadrži temperaturu, obično vas naručuju u 7.30 ujutro. Posudicu za uzorak možeš kupiti u bilo kojoj apoteci pod nazivom posudica za urin, puno je zgodnija od epruvete  :Grin:  
*
Tigricel* ja se nadam da ipak ne stiže vještica i da će danas ipak biti lijepa beta   :Love:  
*
Kava, kava, kava*.... tako se veselim, ja sam isto za 1. mjesec i to odmah iza blagdana, meni bi odgovaralo vikendom, možda najbolje u subotu.... ajmo Riječanke lokaciju na sunce, a svi ostali izbacite prijedloge datuma   :D

----------


## kika83

Meni bi isto pasao taj 1mj kad dolazim u Rijeku ali to ču tek iza 12.1 znati. Ako se dogovorimo drugačije nema veze, nešto ču riješit  :Smile:  
Baš se veselim vas sve upoznati  :Grin:

----------


## kika83

*Innu* jesi bila na inseminaciji?
*Gizmos* nadam se da če biti sve ok danas   :Love:  
*Tigrical* neka bude velika beta danas   :Kiss: 
*Barby* sve če biti ok, sretno
Ostalim curama   :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Znači za sada je 1. mjesec, sad još da definiramo da li u tjednu ili vikend, pa ćemo nać i mjesto.

Nisam sigurna smijemo li se ovdje dogovarati za kavu? Možemo i na PP ili ćemo počekati do 01. mjeseca.

Vadila sam betu jutros na nuklearnoj, ali M i dalje lagano ide...

----------


## kika83

Možda najbolje da se početkom 1mj dogovorimo detelje. 
*Tigrical* žao mi je ali nije još ništa gotovo dok nedobiješ rezultate bete, drži se   :Love:  
Di si bila u postupku?Koliko ti je embrija vraćeno?
Cure, ima koja od vas da je na fejsu pa da se i tamo malo družimo, mislim ako želite  :Grin:   Podatke možemo na pp  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*Kika83* bila sam u postupku u Ljubljani, stimulacija Diphereline+Menopur, vraćena su mi 2 odlična, ali eto, ni ovaj put ništa.
Idemo dalje!

Bila sam prije i u Rijeci na dva postupka, ali stvarno nemam više živaca za ovu papirologiju, za čekanje, za gužve...

----------


## dino84

Ako ima više cura iz Istre, možda bi se mogle dogovoriti da organiziramo neki zajednički prijevoz do RI za kavu, da ne ide svaka svojim autom   :Smile:  I ja sam za 1. mjesec, a sasvim mi je svejedno da li je radni dan ili vikend, jer na sreću mogu izostati s posla    :Smile:

----------


## kika83

> Ako ima više cura iz Istre, možda bi se mogle dogovoriti da organiziramo neki zajednički prijevoz do RI za kavu, da ne ide svaka svojim autom   I ja sam za 1. mjesec, a sasvim mi je svejedno da li je radni dan ili vikend, jer na sreću mogu izostati s posla


Meni paše  :Grin:   Ja ionako nevozim od kad sam imala prometnu tako da o mm-u ovisim ili busu a bus mrzim pa je moj dragi tako dobar pa me svuda voza  :Grin:   Onda mi paše i vikend i tjedan, inače teško preko tjedna osim kad znam da dolazim u Rijeku.

----------


## kika83

Evo ja predlažem recimo datum 26.1.2010(subota) pa kome paše nek se javi, ako ne čemo ga mjenjati.

----------


## sbonetic

ubacujem se jer sam primjetila 26.1. ti je utorak!

----------


## kika83

> ubacujem se jer sam primjetila 26.1. ti je utorak!


Ajoj di ja gledam. Imaš pravo  :Smile:  
Onda 23.01.2010 i to je subota  :Grin:

----------


## tigrical

Ja sam za, meni paše  :D

----------


## dani82

I meni paše...čim je subota.  :Smile:  

Tko hoće može i meni slati podatke na pp za fejs!
Uaostalom mislim da je bolje da se tamo dogovaramo za kavu jer će nas moderatori zadavit što tu trkeljamo o kavi  :Wink:  

Tigrical~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kikica1

cure, obicno se stavi poseban topic "rijecka kavica" pa se tamo dogovaramo. mozda bi i cure sa uobicajenih rijeckih kafenisanja rado svratile.

----------


## dani82

Da ne otvaramo novu temu, možemo se ovdije dogovarati o kavi...

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...5103fcfd1e0ff8

----------


## dani82

Zanemarite ovo.... to je tema na trudnoći   :Embarassed:   fulala sam  :Embarassed:

----------


## kika83

Ja sam otvorila novu temu pa skoknite ovdje: 
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86969  :Grin:

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav curke...evo i mene...pridružujem se kavici naravno....
Dobila sam termin za pravnika 04.01.2010. pa da obavimo i tu milinovićevsku proceduru.

----------


## kika83

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86970- Cure ovdje se dogovaramo oko kavice. Nastala je mala zbrka oko otvaranja tema ali sve riješeno.  :Grin:

----------


## dani82

Gizmos i BarbyRi jel ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## kika83

> Gizmos i BarbyRi jel ima kakvih novosti?


To isto pitam i ja. Mene brine Gizmos, nadam se da je prošlo sve ok kod vađenja šavova i da nema nekih komplikacija nakon onih simpotoma. Draga javi se  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Meni se nekako čini da nije baš sve ok kad se ona još ne javlja, da se nije što zakompliciralo pa su je zadržali  :/

----------


## tigrical

Je li se kome javila Gizmos? 

Hej, di si, svi smo zabrinuti!

----------


## innu

drage moje, da vam se malo javim, eto, ništa od naše inseminacije, situacija se dobrano zakomplicirala, spermatogram je bio toliko loš da nisu mogli napraviti ništa. da vam dalje ne pričam, sve vam je jasno! za kavicu se nadam da ste računale i na mene, ako ne pozvat ću se sama, samo recite vrijeme i mjesto!

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo mene, cjelo jutro sam bil u Ri jer nisu imali spremno otpusno pismo pa smo morali čekati i čekati i čekati, ali dobro je barem sam malo mirnija. Uglavom, ja kakve sam sreće, opet sam danas naletila na jednog bezobraznika koji je bio toliko grub kod vađenja šavova da mi je došlo da vrištim i da ga zviznem po glavi, ali sam stisla zube i to je sada iza mene. Ono što me naljutilo je to što doktor meni ne vjeruje da me boli bez obzira što jedva dignem nogu na onaj njihov stolac za pregled. On ne vidi nikakvu upalu za njega je to to, a ja, po stoti put neshvaćena u toj bolnici nikako da zaustavim suze (poslje mi je bilo žao što sam mu dala gušta). Kaka sam odlučila ne otići iz bolnice bez da znam šta mi je, MM je uhvatio jednog doktora na hodniku, objasnio mu situaciju sa doktorom br.1 ovaj me odmah pozvao u amb i pregledao me ponovo (a nije uopče trebao jer se nisam ni sestrama javila ni ništa). potvrdio je da nema upale ali mi je ljubazno objasnio što su mi radili na laparo i da ja takva bol očekivajuća i da će proći. Rekao je da je godinama radio u amb. za neplodnost pa smo usput pričali i o mojoj dijagnozi i dijagnozi MM. Na kraju mi je rekao neka se sada ljepo opustim i da ne budem toliko u grču i da će sve bit ok! Eto, koliko par ljepih riječi uljepša i prosvijetli dan. Kad sam mu se na kraju ljepo zahvalila, rekao je da nije napravio ništa posebno i da je to dužnost svakog doktora- da nam objasne sve što nas zanima! 
Još jedna dobra vijest je ta da sam sinoć napravila uzv dojki i prepune su cista (ipak ih nisam umislila) ali radio se o dobročudnim cistama tj.masteopatiji i rekao mi je dr. da zaboravim na iscjedak i ciste i da nemam razloga za brigu. E sad još taj PHD da prođe i da konačno mogu poćet mirno spavati i vratiti se prvotnom cilju u malo polaganijem tempu...

*Tigrical*, kakva je beta? Jesi prokrvarila skroz ili? Nadam se da nisi, da je ipak bilo ono trudničko krvarenje...

*Innu*, tako mi je glupo što te šetaju tako. Pa šta je moguće da se spermiogram tako pogoršao od zadnji put ili su dr to ignorirali? Pa mogli su vas odmah na IVF kad su vidili stanje...

*Diabolica* i ja sam se danas ujutro naručila za pravnika i dobila termin 28.12.09.. Primjetila sam na listi da upisuju samo po 4-5 na dan i to od 10-12. Vjerojatno si ti nazvala malo poslje mene kad nije više bilo mjesta 28.

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS* ajde super što si se ipak smirila i dobila barem nekakve odgovore pa znaš kako sada dalje. Jedna lijepa i normalna njihova riječ ti može stvarno prosvijetliti dan...još sam danima poslije bila hapy kad mi je dr. Vlašić rekao da sam vrlo perspektivna pacijentica i da će nam postupci sigurno uspjeti jer nema nekakvih velikih zapreka ...to me diglo do neba i odmah sam pozitivnije razmišljala...iako mi se poslije svašta loše izdogađalo......ah, kad bi barem bilo tako na svakom pregledu.....
Ja sam danas zvala za pravnika i sestra Mira mi je ponudila termin sada 21.12. onda 28.12 pa 04.01. dakle svakog ponedjeljka je pravnica tamo ali meni je paše najbolje 04.01. jer idem sa mužem na opuštanje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   u neke toplice   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   tko zna možda nam se posreći trudnoća prije IVF....

----------


## kika83

*Innu* pa kako tako su te otpilili? I kod nas je bila situacija kod zadnje inseminacije da spermići nisu bili ok, ali oni su ih ubrzali i odabrali one najbolje. Zašto i tebi nisu tako nije mi jasno? :? 
Baš mi je žao šta je tako ispalo  :Sad:   Vidim u potpisu da ideš u 3mj? AIH ili IVF? Možda se i sretnemo  :Smile:  
*Gizmos* hvala bogu da je sve ok, malo si me zabrinula i mislila sam da su te u bolnici zadržali :/  A za doktore nemam komentara  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kako to da si već dobila termin za pravnika? To ti je docentica rekla da se naručiš ili si samoinicijativno?

----------


## GIZMOS

Pa nije ni to isključeno! Šta češ bolje od romantičnog vikenda...Ja maštam o nekakvoj kolibici usred ničega sa puno snjega (za gledati kroz prozor brrr) i još više vatre. puno sam si želja uskratila u jurnjavi za životom i baš bi godilo nešto...Sad si me stavila dobro u razmišljanje...

----------


## barbyRI

vecer cure!!!!!!!!!
evo i mene konacno da se malo javim...........  :Smile:   cijeli dan sam danas u pokretu,dosla iz bolnice pa kuhanje na brzinu,spremanje i onda isla popodne sa dragim malo u shoping...tek sad sjela nakon nepornog danasnjeg dana.
ovako,bila na humanoj jutros,za cudo veliko nisam cekla nego nekih 20ak min :D  prvi put u zivotu...izgleda od kako je ta gripetina da manje ljudi se mota po bolnicama..bas se primjeti......... :D 
vlastelic mi dao onaj papir za obavit pretrage sve i ostalo.odmah sam zavala za narucit se psihologici kuljanic.ali naravno nije je bilo pa sestra bez nje nije mogla nista.da nek zovem opet petak.... onda kad me naruci nek se dodjem javit kod sestre mire za paravnika mi dr rekao.ne znam kako to da mi nije rekao kakvu stimulaciju cu korisit...rekla sam mu da imam uzasne glavobolje od dabrostona(duphastona ustvari)da mi je za izludit vise i da znam da ih moram pit svejedno..a on meni da nek ih ne uzimam da vidim ocu ih ovako dobit(a bas sam sutra trebala uzet 11.dan mi je...)ja njemu ne vjerujem da cu ih dobit jel bez njih tesko,po 3,4mj mi zna kasnit..posto sad radi povisenog TSH uzimam vecu dozu euthyroxa kaze da mozda dobijem na vrijeme i da mi se to sve radi stitnjace poremetilo,i da mi se mora snizit jel da bi moglo smetat za postupak radi jajnih stanica...i sad mi je cudno a sta ako mi se slucajno ne snizi i ne dodje u normalu a ja sve nalaze i pretrage napravim,psihologa,pravnika obavim??? rekal sam mu da mi i samo 1 dan traju stvari uz sve dabrostone,a on na to nista...moram ponovit hormone ginek na 3. dan ciklusa a ne kuzim uopce kako cu kad mi taj jedan dan traju a moram brojat 3.i jos me buni sta sam uvjerena ,poznam svoje tijleo da ih necu ni dobit  kako cu onda uooce vadit hormone kad necu prokrvarit??? :? 
jedino sta me utjesio sta mi je na kraju rekao ma ne sekiraj te se nista dajte,vi imate velike,velike sanse da postanete mama..... :D  :D  :D 
to mi je bilo bas drago cut...........  :Smile:  

cure kad ste se na kraju dog. za druzenje??? vidim da je netko napisao oko 23.1 sta nebi bilo bolje malo ranije odmah iza tri krala kad prodje zadnji blagdan?

----------


## GIZMOS

*Gizmos* hvala bogu da je sve ok, malo si me zabrinula i mislila sam da su te u bolnici zadržali :/  A za doktore nemam komentara  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kako to da si već dobila termin za pravnika? To ti je docentica rekla da se naručiš ili si samoinicijativno?[/quote]

Samoinicijativno, vidjela sam da diabolica piše o tome pa sam odlučila to srediti i da imam sve nalaze spremne za kad-god da poslje ne jurim u zadnji čas! Kod docentice sam naručena 21 u poliklinici radi kontrole nakon laparo i tu bi se trebale dogovoriti što i kako dalje. Spominjala mi je 2 mjesec ali još dvojim jer mi je MB u 4 a to mi je onda preblizu. Moram sve dobro izvagati, danas nisam pametna...Što je tebi rekao vlašić da opet idete u klomifenski ciklus ili? Kako reagiraš na njega? Ja sam na prvoj IUI imala funkcionalnu cistu, a 3 mjeseca prije toga sam pila klomifen, pa ne znam da li mi je od njega bila došla. Moja prijateljica je super reagirala, ali ishod nije bio dobar...

----------


## barbyRI

sad me malo brine,vidim da ste se sve skoro narucile za pravnika vec a meni je danas dr rekao da se najprije narucim za psihologa i taj ponedjeljak kad dodjem to obavit da se odmah kod sestre mire pribiljezim za pravnika. a to moze biti ko zna kad,kad nas je puno kandidatkinja sad za 2.mj za postupak...sta mislite da ja zovem ranije da se pribiljezim.jeste vi sve obavile prije psihologa pa onda tek to ili?kako to ide.... :?

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* kod tebe stvarno malo sve zbrčkano...ali nemoj da te to smete i obeshrabri u tvom cilju.......i ja mislim da će ti se sve donekle srediti sad kad piješ povećanu dozu Eutiroxa...ali isto tako mislim da ti trebaš i dalje piti Dabriće jer jedino tako ti znaš 100% da ćeš dobiti stvari. Obavezno idi vaditi hormone 3. dan ciklusa bez obzira što nemaš više stvari tih dana. Poslušaj ti svoje tijelo i napravi kako misliš da je najbolje za tebe...i u veljači u napad na folikuliće :D  :D

----------


## kika83

> *Gizmos* hvala bogu da je sve ok, malo si me zabrinula i mislila sam da su te u bolnici zadržali :/  A za doktore nemam komentara  Kako to da si već dobila termin za pravnika? To ti je docentica rekla da se naručiš ili si samoinicijativno?


Samoinicijativno, vidjela sam da diabolica piše o tome pa sam odlučila to srediti i da imam sve nalaze spremne za kad-god da poslje ne jurim u zadnji čas! Kod docentice sam naručena 21 u poliklinici radi kontrole nakon laparo i tu bi se trebale dogovoriti što i kako dalje. Spominjala mi je 2 mjesec ali još dvojim jer mi je MB u 4 a to mi je onda preblizu. Moram sve dobro izvagati, danas nisam pametna...Što je tebi rekao vlašić da opet idete u klomifenski ciklus ili? Kako reagiraš na njega? Ja sam na prvoj IUI imala funkcionalnu cistu, a 3 mjeseca prije toga sam pila klomifen, pa ne znam da li mi je od njega bila došla. Moja prijateljica je super reagirala, ali ishod nije bio dobar...[/quote]

A šta si samo zvala humanu ili kako? Jer meni je Vlašić rekao da se javim nakon 11.1 pa čemo se dogovorit za psihologa i pravnika. Neznam dali da čekam ili da se odmah javim :/  Koliko se čeka za psihologa a koliko za pravnika? Mada imam vremena do početka 3mj( barem mislim).
Ma da, dogovorili smo se još jedan klomifenski ciklus 3x1 ako bi dobili još koju js ako nebi onda drugi put bi išli na stimulirani. Sad sam dobila 3 folikula i 1js ali sam pila 2x1 pa čemo vidjet sad kad ču 3x1. Inače dobivam i ja ciste od njega, sad neznam. Neidem kod ginekologa pa nemogu niti znati. Neke smetnje nemam pa se nadam da je ok   :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Moja beta 0   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali...idemo dalje! Ne odustajem!

Pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Sad i mene to buni. Diabolica da li je pravilo da se prvo ide kod psihologa ili si ti tako slučajno jer pravnik nije još bio ustrojen na KBC-u? Ja sam samo banula jutros na humanu, bila je Mira i ja sam rekla da bi termin za pravnika i ona mi ga je dala. Ništa me drugo nije pitala niti je spominjala psihologa ali sam mislila sutra skoćit do doktora i tražit uputnicu.

BarbyRi, što ti sve piše na tom papiru da ti treba od nalaza?
Ja imam dosta toga doma ali ne znam da li traže neke stvari da budu friško napravljene, jer ja sam hiv, hepatitis i one druge gluposti povadila još u 4 mjesecu radi konzultacija u MB i to ne vjerujem da će mi dati gin dati uputnice za ponovo vađenje, a po meni nije ni potrebno. 
A šta je s onim drugim mišljenjem MPO specijalista, da li nam i to treba i koga čemo to uopće pitati?

----------


## innu

ma drage moje, vjerovatno bi napravili inseminaciju da su imali s čim, nažalost skraćena verzija:
total conc: 1,5 fail
motility: 0 fail
rapid cells: 0 fail
toliko o mojoj pozitivi  :Laughing:  
barbyri interesira me ako postoji bilo kakva zamjena za te tablete koje piješ, možda ne bi imala takve nuspojave, ja se ne razumijem, ali mislim da ne bi trebala imat takve glavobolje.
gizmos neka si se ti nama vratila, nadam se da te je ovaj doktor koji te je pregledao malo umirio, i da će te prestat bolit.
šta se tiče mene lijepo me u 3 mj čeka ivf, prije toga silne peripetije oko novog nam zakona, a prije toga mi preostaje marljivo sakupljanje informacija i papira....

----------


## innu

*tigrical*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je, drži se i ne odustaj!

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* kod tebe stvarno malo sve zbrčkano...ali nemoj da te to smete i obeshrabri u tvom cilju.......i ja mislim da će ti se sve donekle srediti sad kad piješ povećanu dozu Eutiroxa...ali isto tako mislim da ti trebaš i dalje piti Dabriće jer jedino tako ti znaš 100% da ćeš dobiti stvari. Obavezno idi vaditi hormone 3. dan ciklusa bez obzira što nemaš više stvari tih dana. Poslušaj ti svoje tijelo i napravi kako misliš da je najbolje za tebe...i u veljači u napad na folikuliće :D  :D


da cudno mi je sta mi je rekao da ih ne pijem nek cekam ocu ih dobit prirodno,a sto je sansa 1:100....... a ako ih ne dobijem,e to mi je rekao da ako mi kasne 15 dana da mu se javim da vidimo na utz onda sta je.....ma sve smjesano,vjerujte mi kad dojem dolje na humanu ne znam ko pije ko placa..uvijek sestre ulaze pogotovo mira stalno nesto zapitkuje ga,kopa po njegovom stolu po papirima,uplice se,to me bas nervira i onda dodjem doma i vidim da nisam pola toga ga pitala,da opet nis ne znam.....i razbijam glavu....ko sad ocu ih dobit,sta ako ne,a moram vadit hormone...oce mi se  tsh snizit,sta ako ne a ja napravim sve pretrage? ma za izludit mi je,.............  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## GIZMOS

> Moja beta 0   
> 
> Ali...idemo dalje! Ne odustajem!
> 
> Pusa svima


Tigrical, kad vidim što si sve prošla bude mi baš teško i stvarno je vrijeme da budeš nagrađena jednom prelijepom betom i to što prije!
Moja kuma meni uvijek kaže da se smirim malo i da će beba doći kad se njoj bude dalo, a ne meni i da budem strpljiva. Možda ima nešto i u tome...
Sviđa mi se tvoj pozitivni stav i ljepo si rekla: *Ali...idemo dalje! Ne odustajem!*

----------


## tigrical

Moj stav je super pozitivan, MM je u komi  :Heart:  

Drage moje, sve ću vas izljubit na kavici!

Hvala vam   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

> Sad i mene to buni. Diabolica da li je pravilo da se prvo ide kod psihologa ili si ti tako slučajno jer pravnik nije još bio ustrojen na KBC-u? Ja sam samo banula jutros na humanu, bila je Mira i ja sam rekla da bi termin za pravnika i ona mi ga je dala. Ništa me drugo nije pitala niti je spominjala psihologa ali sam mislila sutra skoćit do doktora i tražit uputnicu.
> 
> BarbyRi, što ti sve piše na tom papiru da ti treba od nalaza?
> Ja imam dosta toga doma ali ne znam da li traže neke stvari da budu friško napravljene, jer ja sam hiv, hepatitis i one druge gluposti povadila još u 4 mjesecu radi konzultacija u MB i to ne vjerujem da će mi dati gin dati uputnice za ponovo vađenje, a po meni nije ni potrebno. 
> A šta je s onim drugim mišljenjem MPO specijalista, da li nam i to treba i koga čemo to uopće pitati?


GIZMOS imam brdo toga za obavit...........ovako pise  da ja i muz moramo napravit krvnu grupu,Rh faktor,markere na hepatitis, B i C,HIV.ne starije od 3mj.onda ja bakteriol. briseve cerviksa,IF chlamydya,ureaplasma urealyticum et hominis.te dodatno ponovit sve ginek.i hormone stitnjace....... 
onda to psihijatra,pravnika proc,vjencani list kopiju,i kopiju osobnih iskaznica.


Tigrical zao mi je....drz se  :Kiss:  
innu pitala sam dr opce prakse kad sam bila kaze da umjesto dabrostona postoje samo neke  injekcije ali da to mi ne preporuca...jos i da se tu moram bost...  :Sad:  

cure recite mi a jel vi sve vec znate koje idete u 2,3mj na postupak kakvu ce te stimulaciju koristit?meni nis nije reko jos.........

----------


## kika83

Meni kažu, kad se najmanje nadaš doći če beba i to mi je tako smiješno ,da poludiš. A nadam se svaki mjesec, kako da se prestanem nadati kad to želim i kako da neradim na tome kad imam problem i jedino mi gin za neplodost može pomoć. Ma užasa i takvi komentari  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kika83

Meni kažu, kad se najmanje nadaš doći če beba i to mi je tako smiješno ,da poludiš. A nadam se svaki mjesec, kako da se prestanem nadati kad to želim i kako da neradim na tome kad imam problem i jedino mi gin za neplodost može pomoć. Ma užasa i takvi komentari  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## GIZMOS

A ko ti je ova slatka curica u avataru? 
BarbyRi, ovo če ti sada izgledati suludo, ali možda biš mogla probati mjesec-dva prije postupka sa kontracepcijskim pilulama da ti se malo smiri situacija i onda biš trebala dobiti svakako menzis i to u predviđeno vrijeme. Izludit češ se ako do 3 mjeseca budeš razmišljala hoćeš li dobiti ili ne stvari ad je sve skupa opet tako naizvjesno...
Ja počinjem s 1 DC i meni to izgleda malo apsurdno i kontraproduktivno, ali situacija mi je nažalost takva da je to neizbježno ako ne želim riskirati tako skoro nove ciste i opet doći na početak. Jesi bila kada na kontracepciji?

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* drago mi je da se stanje relativno smirilo... nadam se da će ti i prepona brzo proć pa ćeš bit ko stara   :Wink:  
Ne znam zašto ne bi pokušala u Rijeci prije Maribora, dva je mjeseca razlike, a i vjerujem s obzirom na novi zakon da će u RH to biti blaža stimulacija, tako da i nije neki bed... a možda ti se i posreći.

*BarbyRi* super da ti štitnjača nije problem za postupak. I ja mislim da će ti veća doza terapije pomoć da dobiješ stvari, a za vadit hormone nije bitno da imaš stvari 3 dana već da 3. dan ciklusa vadiš hormone, znači i da ti traju samo 1 dan je ok.

Cure imamo temu "Riječka kavica " pa tamo možete ostavljat svoje prijedloge.

----------


## kika83

cure recite mi a jel vi sve vec znate koje idete u 2,3mj na postupak kakvu ce te stimulaciju koristit?meni nis nije reko jos.........

Ja sam se preko tel dogovorila s Vlašićem da idemo probati još jedanput klomifen. Nije mi jasno zašto ti ništa neznaš o stimulaciji koju češ koristit. Jesi pitala?

----------


## barbyRI

> Meni kažu, kad se najmanje nadaš doći če beba i to mi je tako smiješno ,da poludiš. A nadam se svaki mjesec, kako da se prestanem nadati kad to želim i kako da neradim na tome kad imam problem i jedino mi gin za neplodost može pomoć. Ma užasa i takvi komentari


joj i mene to izluduje kika....kad mi govore samo se opusti pre napeta si,tako neces nikad zatrudnit,pusti ne misli na to onda ces odmah zatrudnit...a kako da ne mislim,kako?kad se budim sa tom misli i idem spavat.......
najgore mi je kad mi i muz kaze joj samo mislis o tome,napeta si,sve ti se svodi na to,neces nikad tako ostat trudna,sta se ne opustis nalo..ja poludim,umjesto da me tjesi on kao i drugi s.....

----------


## barbyRI

> A ko ti je ova slatka curica u avataru? 
> BarbyRi, ovo če ti sada izgledati suludo, ali možda biš mogla probati mjesec-dva prije postupka sa kontracepcijskim pilulama da ti se malo smiri situacija i onda biš trebala dobiti svakako menzis i to u predviđeno vrijeme. Izludit češ se ako do 3 mjeseca budeš razmišljala hoćeš li dobiti ili ne stvari ad je sve skupa opet tako naizvjesno...
> Ja počinjem s 1 DC i meni to izgleda malo apsurdno i kontraproduktivno, ali situacija mi je nažalost takva da je to neizbježno ako ne želim riskirati tako skoro nove ciste i opet doći na početak. Jesi bila kada na kontracepciji?


GIZMOS a glupo mi je na svoju ruku uzimat kontracepciju,on nije nista spomenuo...uzimala sam nekad one diane35 ali to pred vec dosta god ne znam tocno ni kad,ali ne radi zazstite nego radi cista nekih... cudno mi to sve malo,kad sam pocela pit u 9mj dabrostone kad mi ih je prepisao rekao mi morate ih sve do MPO uzimat do 2.mj znaci da vam budu redovite a sad odjednom prekinuo.... :? 

dani82 nije bas ok sa stitnjacom,ako mi se ne smizi necu na postupak jel kaze da ometa za jajne stanice i ostalo.....

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* jesi mene pitala za curicu u avataru? Nemam pojma tko je to, ali smo moj dragi i ja jednom davno zaključili da sliči na nas   :Laughing:   i ona se kao nešto ljuti, čeka da nam dođe...

----------


## dani82

> najgore mi je kad mi i muz kaze joj samo mislis o tome,napeta si,sve ti se svodi na to,neces nikad tako ostat trudna,sta se ne opustis nalo..ja poludim,umjesto da me tjesi on kao i drugi s.....


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...to je i meni moj govorio pa je na kraju ispalo da imamo problema s njegove strane-

Ja vam moram priznat da sam popuno  8)  vezano za svoj postupak, možda zato jer mi je prvi pa sam puna entuzijazma.

Ni ja još ne znam stimulaciju, Kika tebi je možda rekao jer si bila u postupku, ... ali se nadam da ću i ja ubrzo saznat da mogu kod ginekologa naručit.

----------


## barbyRI

> cure recite mi a jel vi sve vec znate koje idete u 2,3mj na postupak kakvu ce te stimulaciju koristit?meni nis nije reko jos.........
> 
> Ja sam se preko tel dogovorila s Vlašićem da idemo probati još jedanput klomifen. Nije mi jasno zašto ti ništa neznaš o stimulaciji koju češ koristit. Jesi pitala?


sve do proslog puta nisam uopce znala u kakav cu,da li u prirodan ili stimuliran...i onda ga pitam on kaze stimuliran reci cu vam drugi put(kao danas)i dat papir sta morate narucit kod socij. ginek i na kraju danas m i nije rekao ni sta ni kako :?  bas sam radi toga zabrinuta...ko zna koliko se ceka za te lijekove,pogotovo kod moje,aljkava je i zeza me uvijek nesto.u petak idem da mi da uputnice za ove briseve,i ostalo sta moram obavit pa cu vidjet ocu imat opet problema sa tim.... i ljuta sam kako me pita lovu za lijekove a ja nisam duzna nista dat,..........  :Mad:

----------


## tigrical

Moja frendica je bila jučer na dogovoru kod dr. V. Nije joj dao protokol, a kreće u 01. mj., jer od 01.01. soc. gin. naručuju sve injekcije, i sad je  :shock:  jer ne zna šta naručit, a strah ju je da neće stić na vrijeme. Kod psihologa će se naručit u petak, a za pravnika su joj rekli tek kad obavi psihologa.

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Gizmos* jesi mene pitala za curicu u avataru? Nemam pojma tko je to, ali smo moj dragi i ja jednom davno zaključili da sliči na nas    i ona se kao nešto ljuti, čeka da nam dođe...


Da, mislila sam da ti je možda nečakinja...

BarbyRi, mislila sam u dogovoru s doktorom da vidiš šta bi on rekao na to (dugi protokol). Ako si ih već koristila onda najbolje znaš kako ti je org. reagirao i da li ti se ciklus ustalio. Meni je malo glupo ih piti jer mi endometrioza nije zahvatila jajovode pa se uvijek nekako nadam, ali strpljen-spašen...

----------


## dani82

> Moja frendica je bila jučer na dogovoru kod dr. V. Nije joj dao protokol, a kreće u 01. mj., jer od 01.01. soc. gin. naručuju sve injekcije, i sad je  :shock:  jer ne zna šta naručit, a strah ju je da neće stić na vrijeme. Kod psihologa će se naručit u petak, a za pravnika su joj rekli tek kad obavi psihologa.


Pa zašto ga nije pitala za protokol ... kako će joj sad stić na vrijeme??

----------


## barbyRI

GIZMOS a ne znam ni sama...vidjet cu sad ovaj mj sta ce biti ako ih ne dobijem u 1.mj pa mu se onda moram javit,a najgore mi je to sta moram te hormone vadit,a kako ako ih ne dobijem?

----------


## diabolica

[quote="GIZMOS"]Sad i mene to buni. Diabolica da li je pravilo da se prvo ide kod psihologa ili si ti tako slučajno jer pravnik nije još bio ustrojen na KBC-u? Ja sam samo banula jutros na humanu, bila je Mira i ja sam rekla da bi termin za pravnika i ona mi ga je dala. Ništa me drugo nije pitala niti je spominjala psihologa ali sam mislila sutra skoćit do doktora i tražit uputnicu.

Ne znam kakvo je pravilo, ja sam prvo tražila svoju dr. uputnicu za psihologa  a onda mi je gđa. Kuljanić rekla da odem odmah kod Mire  javit za pravnika.

----------


## barbyRI

[quote="diabolica"]


> Sad i mene to buni. Diabolica da li je pravilo da se prvo ide kod psihologa ili si ti tako slučajno jer pravnik nije još bio ustrojen na KBC-u? Ja sam samo banula jutros na humanu, bila je Mira i ja sam rekla da bi termin za pravnika i ona mi ga je dala. Ništa me drugo nije pitala niti je spominjala psihologa ali sam mislila sutra skoćit do doktora i tražit uputnicu.
> 
> Ne znam kakvo je pravilo, ja sam prvo tražila svoju dr. uputnicu za psihologa  a onda mi je gđa. Kuljanić rekla da odem odmah kod Mire  javit za pravnika.


a ko zna koliko se ceka za pravnika? za psihologa nekih 2tj jelda?

----------


## kika83

Ako se radi o stimulaciji trebali bi vam reći šta čete naručit kod doktora jer se čeka da dr naruči. Ako je polu stimulacija onda je to klomifen i nema nikakvih narudjba, samo recept kod ginića.

----------


## kika83

Cure, dali uputnicu za psihologa i pravnika daje soc.doktor ili soc ginekolog? I šta mora pisati na tim uputnicama?
Mislila sam odmah po te uputnice da imam spremno da se nakon 11.1 mogu odmah naručit.

----------


## GIZMOS

> a ko zna koliko se ceka za pravnika? za psihologa nekih 2tj jelda?


Ja sam se za pravnika naručila jučer 15.12. a termin dobila 28.12. Treba požuriti sa naruđbama jer radi samo ponedeljkom od 10-12 i primaju ih po 5-6. Ja sam zamolila ako mogu 21.12. doći već kad ionako moram na polikliniku ali nije bilo više mjesta. 

Za psihologa ne znam točno koliko se čeka. Ja ću sutra poslati uputnicu na centralno naručivanje pa ću vidjet da li će se javiti. Psihologica je žena od dr. Vlašića, zove se Karmen ako se ne varam.

----------


## kika83

> Cure, dali uputnicu za psihologa i pravnika daje soc.doktor ili soc ginekolog? I šta mora pisati na tim uputnicama?
> Mislila sam odmah po te uputnice da imam spremno da se nakon 11.1 mogu odmah naručit.


I da, zaboravila pitat, dali treba posebno meni uputnica i posebno mm za psihologa i pravnika ili je dovoljna jedna recimo do mene?

----------


## GIZMOS

Za psihologa mislim da treba samo 1, a za pravnika ne treba nikakva uputnica. Upišeš se kod Mire i dođeš na polikliniku od 10-12. Sad se samo nadam da pravnik neće tražiti potvrdu psihologa pa da zato traže da se prvo napravi psih.savjetovanje. Valjda bi nam rekli da je tako!

----------


## kika83

> Za psihologa mislim da treba samo 1, a za pravnika ne treba nikakva uputnica. Upišeš se kod Mire i dođeš na polikliniku od 10-12. Sad se samo nadam da pravnik neće tražiti potvrdu psihologa pa da zato traže da se prvo napravi psih.savjetovanje. Valjda bi nam rekli da je tako!


Jesi sigurna za pravnika? Ko daje te uputnice, soc doktor ili ginekolog?

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* psiholog je Karin Kuljanić - pjevačica

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja je ne znam, ali jedan kolega s posla mi je pričao o njoj. Znam da sam jednom tražila na internetu karte jer su je on ižena htjeli ići gledati-ali ne sječam se da li je spominjao pjevanje ili sviranje. Ali je žena od dr.V?

----------


## GIZMOS

sad sam je pronašla na googlu (ljepa mu je žena)

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure, dali uputnicu za psihologa i pravnika daje soc.doktor ili soc ginekolog? I šta mora pisati na tim uputnicama?
> Mislila sam odmah po te uputnice da imam spremno da se nakon 11.1 mogu odmah naručit.


uputnice je meni rekao jucer vlastelic moze dat opce prakse dr ili socij. ginek. ali meni moja nema sanse rekla je da nema vise nista sa ginek...krasno!!!!!!!! tako da ako mi i ginek. neda nadrljala sam........ u petak idem pa cu vidjet.
od dr vlasica je zena karin kuljanic pjevacica nasa rijecka da...
ja se nadam da cu sve stici obavit do m2.mj  sta se tice psih. i pravnika. 
cure da vas pitam moram i krvnu g vadit i one faktore i hepatitis i hiv da li se za to narucuje ili kako to ide? da znam organizirat...za muza cu morat organizirat taj dan da ide to sve vadit kad idemo kod psihologa ako se ne narucuje jel njemu sa posla izostat su zive ceremonije,odmah prijete otkazima...uzas!!!!! a bas sad 1.1 produzuje mu se ugovor i jako gledaju na to.......za poludit,jos mi i to trebalo....  :Sad:

----------


## barbyRI

ok,moze...vi cure koje niste iz rijeke pa znate da cemo vas mi rijecanke negdje docekat i da necemo pustit da nam se izgubite negdje i zalutate...  :Kiss:  
sta je sa onom curom skandy koja se javljala na potmopognutu isto?ocemo i nju zvat? zna se tko sa njom?
[/code]

----------


## barbyRI

ne mogu vjerovat pisem gornji post na temi rijecka kavica i prebaci ga tu...a prije toga sam gledala temu rijecka kavica....kako je to moguce?
i cijelo vrijeme mi pise nesto error server i neke crte po ekranu kad listam stranice... :? 
molim moderatore nek prebace onda gornji post na onu temu...tnx

----------


## lisa84

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure recite mi a jel vi sve vec znate koje idete u 2,3mj na postupak kakvu ce te stimulaciju koristit?meni nis nije reko jos.........
> 
> Ja sam se preko tel dogovorila s Vlašićem da idemo probati još jedanput klomifen. Nije mi jasno zašto ti ništa neznaš o stimulaciji koju češ koristit. Jesi pitala?
> 
> 
> sve do proslog puta nisam uopce znala u kakav cu,da li u prirodan ili stimuliran...i onda ga pitam on kaze stimuliran reci cu vam drugi put(kao danas)i dat papir sta morate narucit kod socij. ginek i na kraju danas m i nije rekao ni sta ni kako :?  bas sam radi toga zabrinuta...ko zna koliko se ceka za te lijekove,pogotovo kod moje,aljkava je i zeza me uvijek nesto.u petak idem da mi da uputnice za ove briseve,i ostalo sta moram obavit pa cu vidjet ocu imat opet problema sa tim.... i ljuta sam kako me pita lovu za lijekove a ja nisam duzna nista dat,..........


Sorry što upadam ko grom iz vedra neba!   :Embarassed:  

Ja kad sam bila kod dr. Vlašića, prije 10-ak dana, on i Mira su komentirali da će lijekovi za stimulaciju (dakle ne Klomifen, nego baš za pravu stimulaiju) ponovno ić preko njih, a ne soc. ginića.
Iako to još nije ziher, možda zato tebi Barby Vlastelić nije dao upute šta da naručiš.  :/ 
Kao ni prijateljici od tigrical...

----------


## kika83

Psihologica na kbc-u Karin Kuljanić je žena od dr Vlašića :?   :?   :? 
Ajme koji šok, nikad ih nebi povezala  :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kika83 prvotno napisa
> ...


al meni je sam vlastelic rekao da ide to preko moje socij. ginek. to a i ona mi je rekla to ce vam sve preko mene ici... 



kika da i ja ih nebi nikad spojila.cudno bas........  :Laughing:

----------


## kika83

Moram priznati da su baš dobar par   :Grin:

----------


## lisa84

[/quote]
al meni je sam vlastelic rekao da ide to preko moje socij. ginek. to a i ona mi je rekla to ce vam sve preko mene ici...[/quote]

da, jer je to do sad bilo tako. ali se priča da će sad, po novom, uz ovaj zakon, i lijekovi ić preko humane.
u svakom slučaju, mislim da ti je najbolje bar nazvat i pitat zašto ti nije odredio terapiju, jer ako ide preko soc.gin. moraš je na vrijeme obavijestit. A pogotovo s obzirom na to kakva je tvoja ginićka!   :Rolling Eyes: 
Pa još blagdani, praznici...

----------


## diabolica

Curke evo da ja opišem kako sam sve obavila da ne lutate: prvo sam tražila uputnicu od svoje dr. opće prakse za psihologa, na njoj piše psihijatrijska dijagnostika vezana za postupak IVF - nalaz i mišljenje...onda sam se naručila na centralno naručivanje i dobila sam za par dana termin kod Karin Kuljanić. Ona je bivša žena od dr. Vlašića, jako jako ugodna žena, upućena u sve naše probleme, ljubazna i topla, puna pozitivne vibre tako da mi je baš drago da ju srela u životu...odmah drugi dan se dobije potvrda, odnosno dvije potvrde sa kojima se može ići i na druge klinike....MM nije trebao uputnicu jer je išao na moju, ali muževi moraju obavezno biti prisutni. Dr. Kuljanić iam kancelariju odmah do rodilišta, na 5. katu, mora se zvonit. Ugovara termine na nepuni sat, odnosno na pola jer joj savjetovanje traje 1,5h i za to vrijeme se ispunjavaju testovi i ona obavi jedan ugodan razgovor sa vama. Ona mi je i rekla da se odmah spustim na humanu i rezerviram termin kod pravnice je ordinira samo ponedjeljkom. Za pravnicu nije potrebna uputnica samo se upišete kod sestre Mire i ona vam da termin. Pravnica je na poliklinici i ordinira kako je već netko napisao ponedjeljkom od 10-12h. 
Uputnicu za hepatitis i HIV sam dobila od svoje ginekologice i krv se vadi na ZZJZ. Nalazi se šalju u roku 7 dana nazad kod ginekologa. Evo to je to.  :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

Vidim da govorite o nekim stvarima poput pridobivanja potvrde pravnika i psihologa koje po novom zakonu treba napraviti prije postupka i kako je to pocelo funkcionirati na Humanoj u Rijeci. To su jako korisne informacije i hvala vam na njima. 

Ali ne vidim da itko spominje kako i gdje se moze pridobiti *drugo misljenje* lijecnika specijalista koje je takodjer po novom potrebno imati. Da li su vam na Humanoj i to vec trazili i da li je netko to vec pribavio?

----------


## diabolica

*Aurora* plašiš me...kakvo drugo mišljenje...mene nitko ništa nije tražio osim potvrdu psihologa i pravnika i još naravno vjenčani list moram donijeti. Objasni i napiši nam nešto o tome pliz!

----------


## vita22

> cure recite mi a jel vi sve vec znate koje idete u 2,3mj na postupak kakvu ce te stimulaciju koristit?meni nis nije reko jos.........
> 
> Ja sam se preko tel dogovorila s Vlašićem da idemo probati još jedanput klomifen. Nije mi jasno zašto ti ništa neznaš o stimulaciji koju češ koristit. Jesi pitala?


....ja isto klomifen...tako odlučio Vlastelić.......

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora* plašiš me...kakvo drugo mišljenje...mene nitko ništa nije tražio osim potvrdu psihologa i pravnika i još naravno vjenčani list moram donijeti. Objasni i napiši nam nešto o tome pliz!


Prema Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji Clanku 3., stavaku 2. propisano je:


_Bezuspješnost ili bezizglednost liječenja neplodnosti utvrđuje liječnik specijalist ginekologije koji provodi postupak liječenja neplodnosti uz obvezno pribavljanje drugog mišljenja liječnika specijalista ginekologije koji se bavi područjem liječenja neplodnosti uz uvjet da taj liječnik nije zaposlen u istoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi_.


Ovo je jos jedna u nizu spornih odredbi zakona koja je tu da nam zagorca zivot. Pogotovo onima koji nisu iz Zagreba, odnosno onima koji se lijece u gradovima gdje postoji samo jedna zdravstvena ustanova za lijecenje neplodnosti poput Rijeke, Osijeka, Splita... Jer prema toj odredbi ocito je da mi to drugo misljenje ne mozemo dobiti u nasem gradu, nego cemo po njega valjda morati putovati negdje drugdje...

Zato me je zanimalo sta je s tim!

----------


## barbyRI

[quote="Aurora*"]Vidim da govorite o nekim stvarima poput pridobivanja potvrde pravnika i psihologa koje po novom zakonu treba napraviti prije postupka i kako je to pocelo funkcionirati na Humanoj u Rijeci. To su jako korisne informacije i hvala vam na njima. 

Ali ne vidim da itko spominje kako i gdje se moze pridobiti *drugo misljenje* lijecnika specijalista koje je takodjer po novom potrebno imati. Da li su vam na Humanoj i to vec trazili i da li je netko to vec pribavio?[/quote
to sto se tice tog drugog misljenja ne treba,meni to pise na papiru sta mi je dao jucer vlastelic,i kaze to neka vas ne muti,to ne treba i prekrizio mi je tu ciejlu stavku...

diabolica tnx,lijepo si nam to sve objasnila...  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

al meni je sam vlastelic rekao da ide to preko moje socij. ginek. to a i ona mi je rekla to ce vam sve preko mene ici...[/quote]

da, jer je to do sad bilo tako. ali se priča da će sad, po novom, uz ovaj zakon, i lijekovi ić preko humane.
u svakom slučaju, mislim da ti je najbolje bar nazvat i pitat zašto ti nije odredio terapiju, jer ako ide preko soc.gin. moraš je na vrijeme obavijestit. A pogotovo s obzirom na to kakva je tvoja ginićka!   :Rolling Eyes: 
Pa još blagdani, praznici...[/quote]
bilo bi i bolje da ide tako preko kbc nego preko socij. ginek. one uvijek nesto filozofiraju ionako..bar moja...... zvat cu bas ove dane da vidim malo za to...samo mi je muka isto ni tamo zvat,znaju bit tako odrijesite pogotovo Mira..uvijek nesto galami. bolje su mi ona samira i marija...

----------


## dani82

Još mi samo treba da moram odlauit u Zagreb po drugo mišljenje.... stvarno nisu normani, ja ne znam kao da nas žele dotuć s tim njihovim zakonskim odredbama, em i ovako moramo izostajat s posla radi prikupljanja tih njihovim nebuloza, a svi znam kako su poslodavci zadovoljni s izostancima em sve to iziskuje para i para.... znam da ovo nije tema za pljuvanje novog zakona, ali morala sam. Moderatori brišite ako morate  :Grin:

----------


## dani82

Da htjela sam napisat da nama na kbc nitko nije spominjao drugo mišljenje.

----------


## GIZMOS

> Ali ne vidim da itko spominje kako i gdje se moze pridobiti *drugo misljenje* lijecnika specijalista koje je takodjer po novom potrebno imati. Da li su vam na Humanoj i to vec trazili i da li je netko to vec pribavio?


To i mene muči i baš sam to pitanje postavila u ednom postu jer vidim da to još nitko ne spominje, a ne bi se čudila da nam to zaborave reči. I zanima me da li nam te potvrde služe višekratno u istoj klinici ili ih treba dizati prije svakog postupka?

----------


## vita22

Nama isto još nitko nije tražio drogo mišljenje pa valjda i neće trebali bi takve stvari reć prije ja bar mislim........još samo treba da nas čačkaju par novih ...... :/  :/

----------


## kika83

Nije ni meni nitko ništa rekao, samo pravnika i psihloga. Barby je u postu iznad napisala da netreba drugo mišljenje, da joj je tako V. rekao tako, znači da onda neče niti trebati(zasada). Ipak se vi cure spremate za 2mj i ako i to treba bile bi obavještene na vrijeme(po meni) ali s njima se nikad nezna  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lisa84

Drugo mišljenje ni meni nisu spominjali. Ali jesu onu Komisiju (šta već), koju također treba proć prije postupka.
Za nju su međutim naglasili da još ne znaju ništa. Više će znat tek nakon 11.1.
Zasad samo psiholog, pravnik i vjenčani list.

----------


## kika83

> Drugo mišljenje ni meni nisu spominjali. Ali jesu onu Komisiju (šta već), koju također treba proć prije postupka.
> Za nju su međutim naglasili da još ne znaju ništa. Više će znat tek nakon 11.1.
> Zasad samo psiholog, pravnik i vjenčani list.


Kakva komisija? :?   :?

----------


## kika83

Zovem cijelo vrijeme humanu ali mi se nitko ne javlja. Da nisu već na godišnjem :?  Inače odmah dobijem Samiru kad god zovem.

----------


## kika83

> Zovem cijelo vrijeme humanu ali mi se nitko ne javlja. Da nisu već na godišnjem :?  Inače odmah dobijem Samiru kad god zovem.


Napokon ih dobila  :Smile:  
Dobila sam odobrenje da mogu se i prije 11.1 naručit kod psihloga. Danas zovem dr opće prakse i naručujem se za tu uputnicu ako več nisu na GO. 
*Innu* možeš i ti tako napravit, mene je frka da neču sve uspjet riješit na vrijeme i da če još tražit neke stvari da obavim, pa bolje da ja to prije ako uspjem.

----------


## barbyRI

cure meni je vlastelic rekao da da to drugo misljenje sta je oznaceno na papiru ne gledam,i prekrizio ga je........ :D

----------


## diabolica

Dobili smo potvrdu od psihologa..jeeeeeeeeee...normalni smo!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

*Lisa84* kakva komisaja?????????

----------


## duba13

da li se to odnosi na svih ili samo na one koji idu prvi put na umjetnu? za sada za nas koji smo duže dole nije ništa trebalo,jedino ako poslije nove godine treba svima,da li netko zna nešto o tome?

----------


## kika83

> da li se to odnosi na svih ili samo na one koji idu prvi put na umjetnu? za sada za nas koji smo duže dole nije ništa trebalo,jedino ako poslije nove godine treba svima,da li netko zna nešto o tome?


Ja sam 2,5g u svemu ovome i nisam nova pacijentica i svejedno moram obavit pravnika i psihologa.

----------


## duba13

hvala ti *kika83*izgleda da onda to i nas čeka,samo što mi nismo u braku pa ćemo morat najvjerovatnije i kod javnog bilježnika da potvrdimo vezu,ako je i to ostalo po starom. Morat ću malo nazvat humanu i raspitat se o svemu.

----------


## barbyRI

mislim da oni koji nisu u  braku moraju donjet i dozvolu o boravku i zajednickoj adresi tako sam nesto cula... ma samo me zanima sta ce jos izmislit.... :?

----------


## lisa84

> *Lisa84* kakva komisaja?????????


Oni su rekli baš tim riječima: "Komisija"

A mislim da se radi o Povjerenstvu kojeg je obavezna osigurati svaka ustanova koja se bavi medicinskom oplodnjom.

Evo citiram iz Zakona:



> Članak 16.
> 
> Postupak medicinske oplodnje obavlja se na prijedlog liječnika specijalista ginekologije ili liječnika s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije ili liječnika genetičara.
> 
> Za provođenje svakog postupka heterologne oplodnje potrebna je suglasnost Povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju zdravstvene ustanove (u daljnjem tekstu: Povjerenstvo).
> 
> Povjerenstvo čini pet članova, od kojih je najmanje:
> 
> – jedan specijalist ginekologije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije ili specijalist s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije,
> ...


Ja vjerujem da će oni sve to na vrijeme obavit i sve ćemo na vrijeme znat. Zato, no sikiriki. Samo si lijepo napravite na vrijeme ovo psihološko i pravno savjetovanje... tako da imate sve spremno na vrijeme. Pa će nam i za ovo ostat vremena.   :Smile:  

Za nevjenčane parove obavezna je i potvrda od javnog bilježnika o izvanbračnoj zajednici duljoj od 3 godine, odnosno kraćoj (ako već imaju zajedničko dijete).

----------


## lisa84

Ups, tek sad sam skužila da se u ovom članku radi o heterolognoj oplodnji, dakle s doniranim spolnim stanicama.   :Embarassed:  

A ne znam onda na šta su mislili... dr.Vlašić je to spomenuo, a Mira je rekla da ne znaju još ništa.

----------


## Aurora*

*lisa84* me pretekla.   :Smile:  

I meni je ostalo u sjecanju da se spominjala komisija, odnosno povjerenstvo kroz koje ce trebati prolaziti prije postupka pa sam sad isla detaljno gledati Zakon da vidim gdje o tome pise i ustanovila isto sto i lisa84. A to je da se to povjerenstvo u Zakonu spominje iskljucivo u vezi heterologne oplodnje (znaci kada je u pitanju doniranje). U tom slucaju mislim da o tome ipak ne moramo brinuti. 

Ali ostaje nam drugo misljenje koje se navodi u 3. clanku Zakona :/. Mada, u Kaznenim odredbama nisu predvidjene nikakve kazne za krsenje te odredbe pa onda mozda zakonodavac s time i nije mislio ozbiljno...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* kako si? Jesu prošli oni simptomi i krvarenje? Kako se osječaš?

----------


## barbyRI

kika i ti si tu...........  :Smile:   i ja malo listam...
mene opet glava boli za poludit,2 dana nije tako i sad opet a ni ne pijem dabrice...... ne znam sta ce biti sa tim mojim stvarima..ja ih bez dabrica necu dobit,opet cu se mucit,bit napuhnuta,imat jos jace glavobolje.i sta onda? rekao mi da nek vidim pa ako mi budu oko 15ak dana kasnile da mu se javim.a to ce biti vec kraj 1.mj i sta cu onda a ja moram vadit hormone na 3.dan ciklusa....ma za poludit mi je,takva strka..sad imam za obavit toga ovsj 12. i 1. mj i endokrinologa opet,samo sam po bolnicama kod imam sto godina...

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI*  ja sam odlučila da ovaj mjesec neću piti Dabroston....ma ne mogu više kako me rastura....glava mi puca od njega a većinu dana sam slomljena, umorna i gladna pa se samo tovim kao svinja.....ovaj ga mjesec preskačem pa šta bude...tako da znam kako ti je....teško sa njim a još teže bez njega.

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Gizmos* kako si? Jesu prošli oni simptomi i krvarenje? Kako se osječaš?


Da, da prestala sam krvariti još neki dan, ali jučer me počeo zafrkavati jajnik jer sam se cjelo jutro gubila po bolnici, a očito je to sve još friško. samo za uputnicu sam čekala 2 sata kod ginekologice jer ovdje kod nas nema prednosti nego najprije prime sve naručene i onda te pitaju šta si došo. Em sam bila luda od čekanja, em je bio dan za trudnice...baš mi je super bilo među svima njima! A bol u preponi ne popušta. Jučer sam vozila auto, ali nije to to, ne znam da li bi se usudila na dalje. Najgore mi je zapravo kad zaspem jer onda ne kontroliram pokrete i kako se okrenem u krevetu tako me probudi ta bol. Kao da je nešto priklješteno ili tetiva oštečena...Rekli su da će proči, pa ja sad čekam...

----------


## GIZMOS

> *barbyRI*  ja sam odlučila da ovaj mjesec neću piti Dabroston....ma ne mogu više kako me rastura....glava mi puca od njega a većinu dana sam slomljena, umorna i gladna pa se samo tovim kao svinja.....ovaj ga mjesec preskačem pa šta bude...tako da znam kako ti je....teško sa njim a još teže bez njega.


Baš mi je žao da imate takve simptome od dabrostona jer ja ih stvarno nisam ni osječala. Zapravo, prvih dan-dva bi bila naduta (to je valjda prilagodba) ali onda bi to prošlo i sve bi bilo ok. Isto je i sa klomifenom, a znam da neke cure loše reagiraju na njih. Meni su od tih tableta jedino Bromergoni (za prolaktin) bili nepodnošljivi i stalno mi se povračalo od njih, imala sam osječaj da mi je nos začepljen i bio mi je zamučen vid, ali ja sam ih pila samo mjesec dana, a navodno treba malo duže za prilagodbu! Kad sam ih počela piti navečer prije spavanja onda sam ih lakše podnosila jer bi valjda nuspojave nestale do jutra.

A da probate pitati doktora za utragestane-vaginalno, možda bi simptomi bili blaži a nema neke razlike? Vrijedi pokušati...

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* mene je jajnik di su mi radili drilling mjesecima bolio, onako sitno me pikao i kad sam prvi put to spomenula dr na vađenju šavova reko je da je to sasvim normalno jer su ipak "kopali" unutra. Prošlo je nekih 7mj i zadnjih mjesec dana više neosjetim. Možda češ i na promjenu vremena osjetit bolove na toj strani, tako je i meni bilo.
Drži se, proći če to   :Love:  

Cure, za dabriće, ja od njih se samo napuhnem i užasno sam gladna uvijek. Ali glavobolje nikad nemam. Ja bi ih pila na vašem mjestu i pokušala se strpit još ta 2mj jer je i meni V reko da pijem da mogu dobivat na vrijeme da mogu normalno u postupak kako me zapisao. Ja ču ih pit, a šta ču. Bolje tako nego da mi odgodi postupak jer nisam dobila kad sam trebala.

----------


## kika83

A za Bromergon ako pijete 2x1 obavezno pijete polovice i mučnina i ostalih simptoma nema  :Smile:   Prvih mj dana sam pila polovice i nakon mj dana cijele i bez ikakvih problema. V je rekao da mogu polovice i moja soc ginićka isto.

----------


## barbyRI

evo upravo se vratila od ginicke.,..isla po uputnice za pretrage i psihologa.briseve mi nije htjela vadit glupa sestra me nije htjel ni pustit k njoj unutra da sta ne vidim da ima trudnice danas..koda ih nema svaki dan.ja kazem pa cekat cu nema problema ni ne trazim preko reda.i od 8 do 11h cekala za tri upitnice  :Mad:   tek 28.12 me narucila za briseve.iscudjavala se da  sta sad treba psihologa obavit da di mi to pise ja kazem na papiru koji je pred vama,koda ja izmisljam...koja zena uzas.!!!!!! i sad sam se preko tel narucila za psihologa,dobila termin tek 18.1   i zovem dole humanu isto da se pribiljezim kod mire za pravnika da ne bude poslije kasno a sestra meni kaze nemamo rasporeda.idemo na praznike nema nas do 11.1. a ja pitam sta mi nece bit kasno onda da se tek pribiljezim,ona meni nece ne... :/ 

koliko se ceka na transfuziologiji za nalaze za krvne grupe i to?

----------


## barbyRI

> *Gizmos* mene je jajnik di su mi radili drilling mjesecima bolio, onako sitno me pikao i kad sam prvi put to spomenula dr na vađenju šavova reko je da je to sasvim normalno jer su ipak "kopali" unutra. Prošlo je nekih 7mj i zadnjih mjesec dana više neosjetim. Možda češ i na promjenu vremena osjetit bolove na toj strani, tako je i meni bilo.
> Drži se, proći če to   
> 
> Cure, za dabriće, ja od njih se samo napuhnem i užasno sam gladna uvijek. Ali glavobolje nikad nemam. Ja bi ih pila na vašem mjestu i pokušala se strpit još ta 2mj jer je i meni V reko da pijem da mogu dobivat na vrijeme da mogu normalno u postupak kako me zapisao. Ja ču ih pit, a šta ču. Bolje tako nego da mi odgodi postupak jer nisam dobila kad sam trebala.


kika ja sam rekla vlastelicu da cu ih i dalje piti iako imam nesnosne glavobolje,ali on mi sam rekao nemojte pustite ovako da vidimo oce doci trebale bi jel  mi je endic povisio dozu ovih za stitnjacu tabletica,a ja znam da necu dobit..i da ako mi budu kasnile 15 dana da mu se onda tek javim,ali ja necu cekat do onda odmah 11.1 idem doje kod njega.ako bi tek tada isla dok bi mi dao da ih onda pijem da prokrvarim i dok ih pijem 14 dana i onda cekaj da dobijem vec bi bio pocetak 2.mj a moram i hormone vadit pa cekat nalaze 7-10 dana a vrijeme ide....  vidjet cu s mojom ginickom isto sta ona misli sad 28.12 kad idem na briseve...cudno mi je ful da mi je rekao da ih prestanem uzimat jel mi je u 9mj kad sam se upisal aza MPO rekao da ih do 2.mj stalno uzimam da dobijem redovito :?

----------


## GIZMOS

> Dobili smo potvrdu od psihologa..jeeeeeeeeee...normalni smo!!


Jeeee, čestitam. Tko zna hočemo li mi proći?

----------


## kika83

Ja ču u utorak dobit termin za psihologa :D   :D   :D 
Hvala Barby na podacima koje si mi dala  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

> diabolica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dobili smo potvrdu od psihologa..jeeeeeeeeee...normalni smo!!   
> 
> 
> Jeeee, čestitam. Tko zna hočemo li mi proći?


GIZMOS,to se i ja pitam........  :Laughing:  

kika ma daj,nema na cemu..tu smo da si pomognemo........  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

> sad sam se preko tel narucila za psihologa,dobila termin tek 18.1


*BarbyRi*, na koji broj si zvala za se naručit kod psihologa i kako to da primaju narudžbe preko telefona. Ja sam danas poslala faks u jedinicu za centralno naručivanje ali nitko mi se još nije javio. molim te pošalji mi broj da nazovem!

Što se tiče onih markera hepatitisa i ostalih pretraga ovako ti je situacija u Istri (ne mora biti ista u Rijeci) Ja sam dobila uputnicu za transfuziologiju pa sam ih nazvala i rekli su mi da se moram naručiti, a termin je bio za cirka mjesec dana i nalazi se čekaju poprilično dugo, pa mi je gospođa s tog odjela rekla da odem u ZZJZ jer se tamo ne moraš naručiti i nalazi budu gotovi za par dana (pogotovo ako ih ideš sam podignuti, ako ih šalju poštom dođu za cca 15 dana). Onda mi je doktorica ispraivila uputnicu i otišla sam u naš laboratorij izvaditi krv i oni su to slali za Pulu. Najlakše i najbrže je da sama odeš u ZZJZ i onda je sve gotovo dosta brzo.

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* ako zoveš pitat če te termin postupka ali ako ga još uvijek nemaš te neče tako brzo naručit jer gledaju po terminima postupka.

----------


## Aurora*

> diabolica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dobili smo potvrdu od psihologa..jeeeeeeeeee...normalni smo!!   
> 
> 
> Jeeee, čestitam. Tko zna hočemo li mi proći?


Znam cure da se salite u vezi ove tragikomicne situacije u koju nas je pahnuo glupi Zakon, ali bih svejedno zeljela istaknuti da ne trebamo dobiti nikakvu potvrdu o tome "da smo normalni", nego moramo proci psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje i dobiti *potvrdu o provedenom savjetovanju*.

U tom smislu mi se bas i ne svidja ono sto je netko rekao da su morali rijesavati neke psiholoske testove, kao i to da savjetovanje traje 1,5 sat :shock:.  Malo je reci da mi se to cini suvisnim  :Mad: .

----------


## Aurora*

> *BarbyRi*, na koji broj si zvala za se naručit kod psihologa i kako to da primaju narudžbe preko telefona. Ja sam danas poslala faks u jedinicu za centralno naručivanje ali nitko mi se još nije javio. molim te pošalji mi broj da nazovem!


Vrlo vjerojatno da te nitko nece ni zvati i to zato sto su im zabranjeni izlazni pozivi iz KBC. Zato nemoj nista cekati nego zovi na 658 253. Sretno.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ma svima nam je to jasno, ali koji put je lakše nešto podnijeti uz malo šale, mada situacija nije nimalo smješna i ne znam čemu sve vodi. Kada bi to bilo organizirano kako treba i kada bi to bila opcija koja nam je dana na izbor ne mislim da bi meni ili bilo kome drugom mogla odmoći, jer ponekad su krize koje prolazimo stvarno jezive i možda bi ih uz stručnu osobu koja se razumije u tu problematiku stvarno bilo lakše prebrodit, ali sam svakako mišljenja da bi taj izbor trebao biti ostavljen pojedincu odnosno paru a ne zakonodavcu!

----------


## Aurora*

Sorry, *GIZMOS* malo sam se zaletjela. Ne znam na koji broj moras zvati da provjeris kako si narucena za psiholosko savjetovanje. Broj koji sam navela je od Humane. Ali i dalje je sasvim moguce da te nece zvati iz spomenutog razloga.

----------


## kika83

> GIZMOS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *BarbyRi*, na koji broj si zvala za se naručit kod psihologa i kako to da primaju narudžbe preko telefona. Ja sam danas poslala faks u jedinicu za centralno naručivanje ali nitko mi se još nije javio. molim te pošalji mi broj da nazovem!
> 
> 
> Vrlo vjerojatno da te nitko nece ni zvati i to zato sto su im zabranjeni izlazni pozivi iz KBC. Zato nemoj nista cekati nego zovi na 658 253. Sretno.


To je krvi broj. Za psihologa je broj 658-463

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  sad sam se preko tel narucila za psihologa,dobila termin tek 18.1
> 
> 
> *BarbyRi*, na koji broj si zvala za se naručit kod psihologa i kako to da primaju narudžbe preko telefona. Ja sam danas poslala faks u jedinicu za centralno naručivanje ali nitko mi se još nije javio. molim te pošalji mi broj da nazovem!
> 
> Što se tiče onih markera hepatitisa i ostalih pretraga ovako ti je situacija u Istri (ne mora biti ista u Rijeci) Ja sam dobila uputnicu za transfuziologiju pa sam ih nazvala i rekli su mi da se moram naručiti, a termin je bio za cirka mjesec dana i nalazi se čekaju poprilično dugo, pa mi je gospođa s tog odjela rekla da odem u ZZJZ jer se tamo ne moraš naručiti i nalazi budu gotovi za par dana (pogotovo ako ih ideš sam podignuti, ako ih šalju poštom dođu za cca 15 dana). Onda mi je doktorica ispraivila uputnicu i otišla sam u naš laboratorij izvaditi krv i oni su to slali za Pulu. Najlakše i najbrže je da sama odeš u ZZJZ i onda je sve gotovo dosta brzo.


broj ti je 658 463 to je zena koja narucuje za kuljanicku reci da su ti sa humane dali broj... znaci tako dugo se ceka,morat cu se raspitat sad obavezno da se ne ceka i tu tako jel ja bi isla onda 18.1 vadit krv kad idem kod psihologa usput da ne setam stalno a ove dane cu za markere ici to je tu blizu mene di mi je ginek socij.

----------


## barbyRI

cure na koji vi broj zovete dole humanu? sestru miru i ostale?

----------


## GIZMOS

Čini se da dosta nas piše istovremeno pa su nam postovi svi brčkani. Baš smo aktivni danas! Evo MM je već zvao na onaj prvi br. i tamo se niko ne javlja, a sad pokušava dbiti ovaj drugi broj. Svejedno hvala!

----------


## GIZMOS

> cure na koji vi broj zovete dole humanu? sestru miru i ostale?


051 658-254

----------


## kika83

> cure na koji vi broj zovete dole humanu? sestru miru i ostale?


Ja zovem na  658-254

----------


## kika83

Cure koje se naručujete za psihologa treba vam uputnica od soc ginekologa a ne soc doktora i dovoljna je samo jedna uputnica, na vas. Sad sam opet zvala psihologicu i provjerila.

----------


## barbyRI

a onda dobro zovem ja na taj nego me zbunilo jel je netko malo prije napisao da 658 253 pa sam mislila da se nije ko zna koja sestra sa odijela javila pa me odkantala ..

----------


## barbyRI

cure slusajte sad ovo... sinoc me zove jedna moja poznata i kaze da joj je necakinja rodila...jedva ostala ziva,izgubila puno krvi,morali ju reanimirat,za dlaku im je otisla...  :Crying or Very sad:   ima 42 god prvi oput rodila.najprije radi karijere nije htjela ostat trudna,odgadjala onda kad je odlucila sa skoro 40 nije mogla i na kraju odlucili na MPO i to u ZG.muz ima 51 god. isto prvi put otac... i naruce se oni naprave sve zive pretrage,za mjesec od eina u ZG i kazu joj gospođo vama nije potrebna MPO vi ste 2 mj trudno vec...zamislite vi to...koja sreca...........   :Smile:   :Smile:   malim evo hvala bogu sve ok,ali ona se jedva oporavlja....

----------


## diabolica

> Cure koje se naručujete za psihologa treba vam uputnica od soc ginekologa a ne soc doktora i dovoljna je samo jedna uputnica, na vas. Sad sam opet zvala psihologicu i provjerila.


Ja sam dobila uputnicu od svoje dr. opće prakse i dr. Kuljanić ju je prihvatila tako da izgleda može izgleda i jedna i druga opcija.

----------


## dani82

Mi smo isto imali uputnicu od socijalnog doktora i to od mog muža i sve je bilo ok.

*Kika83* rekla si da ćeš u utorak dobit termin za psihologa, šta ideš onda u Rijeku?

----------


## barbyRI

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure koje se naručujete za psihologa treba vam uputnica od soc ginekologa a ne soc doktora i dovoljna je samo jedna uputnica, na vas. Sad sam opet zvala psihologicu i provjerila.
> 
> 
> Ja sam dobila uputnicu od svoje dr. opće prakse i dr. Kuljanić ju je prihvatila tako da izgleda može izgleda i jedna i druga opcija.


meni je zena za narucivanje kod psihologice rekla da je pozeljno da bude od ginek a ne od opce prakse dr.


sad sam zvala transfuziologiju kazu da se ne treba narucivat za vadit krv i odmah drugi dan nalazi gotovi... :D  sad sam bas racunala moram 4 puta za redom ici krv vadit...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## GIZMOS

> Ja sam dobila uputnicu od svoje dr. opće prakse i dr. Kuljanić ju je prihvatila tako da izgleda može izgleda i jedna i druga opcija.


I ja sa od doktora opće prakse, valjda će proći!

----------


## kika83

Cure, ja sam ju pitala dali može od opće prakse i rekla je da bi trebalo od soc ginekologa, da ću možda morati naknadno donijeti od soc ginekologice ako nebudem imala. Eto tako je meni rekla  :Smile:  
*Dani*, nedolazim u Rijeku, moram ju zvat u utorak da mi da termin.

----------


## kika83

Cure,ja sam jučer za vrijeme se...a krvarila i danas još uvijek ima malo na dnevnom ulošku. Danas mi je tek 8dc. Dali da se brinem ili ne? Od čega bi to moglo biti? :?

----------


## barbyRI

kika stvarno ne znam sta bi to moglo biti... :? ma mnogima zna tako biti nakon keksanja..to sam vec cula..ako nastavi krvarenje i danas mozda najbolje da se javis ginek.   
ja bas danas malo razmisljam,ja sam kao u 2.mj narucena na postupak i icu u stimulirani tako mi rekao vlastelic,aja uopce nisam dobila jos papir da narucim lijekove a znam da se cekaju neko vrijeme..a njih na humanoj nema do 11.1..bas krasno!!!!!!!!! i sta da ja sad radim??? da nobavim sve ove pretrage,psihologa,pravnika  i na kraju da ne idem...ne pijem ni taj dabroston,necu ih sigurno ni dobit  i sta onda?koga da pitam sta cu i kako dalje??? bas me strah,imam neki osjecaj da ce mi sve propast to...a polako se vec mjesecima psihicki pripremam.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## innu

cure moje, koliko se zapravo čekaju ti ljekovi kad se naruče kod soc. ginekologa? sad je i mene počela lovit panika da neću sve stić do 3mj, a još sam jučer vikala da ću ja to sve lako...dakle, molim malo uputa za psihologa, treba mi uputnica i onda zovem na broj od humane da se naručim za termin. da li su oni još ovaj tjedan dole, ili su već krenuli sa praznicima?

----------


## kika83

> cure moje, koliko se zapravo čekaju ti ljekovi kad se naruče kod soc. ginekologa? sad je i mene počela lovit panika da neću sve stić do 3mj, a još sam jučer vikala da ću ja to sve lako...dakle, molim malo uputa za psihologa, treba mi uputnica i onda zovem na broj od humane da se naručim za termin. da li su oni još ovaj tjedan dole, ili su već krenuli sa praznicima?


Pročitaj si malo u postovima iznad, stalno smo pisale o tome.

Cure ja i dalje imam krvi. Nešto se u popodnevnim satima smirilo i sad opet malo krvi. Bojim se užasno, šta bi to moglo biti :?

----------


## kika83

> kika stvarno ne znam sta bi to moglo biti... :? ma mnogima zna tako biti nakon keksanja..to sam vec cula..ako nastavi krvarenje i danas mozda najbolje da se javis ginek.   
> ja bas danas malo razmisljam,ja sam kao u 2.mj narucena na postupak i icu u stimulirani tako mi rekao vlastelic,aja uopce nisam dobila jos papir da narucim lijekove a znam da se cekaju neko vrijeme..a njih na humanoj nema do 11.1..bas krasno!!!!!!!!! i sta da ja sad radim??? da nobavim sve ove pretrage,psihologa,pravnika  i na kraju da ne idem...ne pijem ni taj dabroston,necu ih sigurno ni dobit  i sta onda?koga da pitam sta cu i kako dalje??? bas me strah,imam neki osjecaj da ce mi sve propast to...a polako se vec mjesecima psihicki pripremam.....


Zvat češ 11.1 i reći če ti šta da naručiš, stiči češ sve. Reci ginekologici da ti je hitno i da ti čim prije naruči kad dobiješ uputu šta češ uzimati.

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kika stvarno ne znam sta bi to moglo biti... :? ma mnogima zna tako biti nakon keksanja..to sam vec cula..ako nastavi krvarenje i danas mozda najbolje da se javis ginek.   
> ja bas danas malo razmisljam,ja sam kao u 2.mj narucena na postupak i icu u stimulirani tako mi rekao vlastelic,aja uopce nisam dobila jos papir da narucim lijekove a znam da se cekaju neko vrijeme..a njih na humanoj nema do 11.1..bas krasno!!!!!!!!! i sta da ja sad radim??? da nobavim sve ove pretrage,psihologa,pravnika  i na kraju da ne idem...ne pijem ni taj dabroston,necu ih sigurno ni dobit  i sta onda?koga da pitam sta cu i kako dalje??? bas me strah,imam neki osjecaj da ce mi sve propast to...a polako se vec mjesecima psihicki pripremam.....   
> 
> 
> Zvat češ 11.1 i reći če ti šta da naručiš, stiči češ sve. Reci ginekologici da ti je hitno i da ti čim prije naruči kad dobiješ uputu šta češ uzimati.


ja se nadam da cu imat lijekove na vrijeme... ako se ne varam neki dan je netko spomenuo da ce po novome se sad u bolnici,na humanoj narucivat lijekovi....jel to istina? ja milsim da bi to bilo logicnije i jednostavnije...

----------


## barbyRI

> cure moje, koliko se zapravo čekaju ti ljekovi kad se naruče kod soc. ginekologa? sad je i mene počela lovit panika da neću sve stić do 3mj, a još sam jučer vikala da ću ja to sve lako...dakle, molim malo uputa za psihologa, treba mi uputnica i onda zovem na broj od humane da se naručim za termin. da li su oni još ovaj tjedan dole, ili su već krenuli sa praznicima?


ne zoves na humanu nego direktno tamo pa te naruce ili odes tamo...to ti je u poliklinici na 1.katu.broje ti je na stranici iza ja mislim...

----------


## GIZMOS

Dobro jutro ranoraniocima i svima ostalima.

Ja idem sutra u Rijeku na kontrolu kod docentice pa vjerujem da još nisu  išli na godišnji i sutra ću pitati za ljekove što i kako, a što se tiče čekanja na iste, to morate provjeriti sa svojom ginekologicom, jer neke ih srede za dva dana, a nekima treba cjeli mjesec i po meni je to samo njihova dobra volja. Ako budu naručivali preko humane onda neće biti problema jer smo svi zapravo u istom sosu i nitko još ne zna točnu stimulaciju. Ma ne vjerujem da će netko imat problema oko toga. 

Kika83, ciklusa ima svakakvih i to krvarenje me nimalo ne čudi. Sjeti se samo svog ciklusa prije postupka kada nisi bila sigurna da li je menzis ili nije. Meni je ciklus prije laparoskopije bio isto čudan i nikada još nisam tako malo krvarila, ali ljudsko tijelo je složeni organizam i ponekad reagira čudno. Ne bi se još brinula na tvom mjestu, ali ako potraje nazovi doktora...

Nadam se da ste jučer uživale u snjegu, toliko ga nije bilo u Istri od 1987. pa sam si ja priuštila sat vremena igre. Nadam se da će sutra ceste biti prohodne prema Rijeci jer ovi naši kao da nisu bili spremni na toliko snjega pa su ceste bile u užasnom stanju...

----------


## kika83

*Gizmos* sukrvica je i danas prisutna  :Sad:  ali sa sluzi(izgleda da mi se ovulacija bliži) Bojim se da nije nešto ozbiljno jer je ovo već drugi put da mi se desilo. Frka me uopće imati odnose :/  Mislim da ču sutra popodne zvat ginićku ako nije išla na GO.
Sretno sutra i pazi kako vozite, nismo mi naučeni na ovakvo vrijeme u Istri.  :Bye:

----------


## kika83

Zaboravila sam napisat, da je baš bilo super jučer uživati u snijegu, napokon da ga i Istra malo vidi :D   :D  Bila sam happy kao malo dijete  :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

> Zaboravila sam napisat, da je baš bilo super jučer uživati u snijegu, napokon da ga i Istra malo vidi :D   :D  Bila sam happy kao malo dijete


joj i ovdje je,toliko ga je palo...i ja sam uzivala...i sad se opet spremam na snijeg dok se ne otopi sa muzem i mojim ljubimcem...  :Smile:  

GIZMOS ajde please sutra malo porovjeri kad idu na godisnji tocno,koji dan zadnji rade ja u utorak moram sa frendicom u kbc pa da usput svratim onda kad sam vec tamo..meni su rekli na tel da ih nema do 11.1.

----------


## kika83

Cure, LH trakica mi je pokazala i drugu crticu ali onako svijetliju od kontrolne a to znači da mi ovulacija stiže :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
I to prirodno, ajme baš sam happy :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Hvala laparo šta mi je to omogućila  :Grin:

----------


## innu

> Cure, LH trakica mi je pokazala i drugu crticu ali onako svijetliju od kontrolne a to znači da mi ovulacija stiže :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
> I to prirodno, ajme baš sam happy :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
> Hvala laparo šta mi je to omogućila


ajde neka, baš mi je drago, tko zna, možda nas iznenadiš lijepim vijestima...

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* ja sam u utorak naručena kod docentice, tako da sam sigurna da tada još rade.
*
Kika83* ne želim te ubit u pojam, ali lh trakica ti ne može potvrdit ovulaciju, ona samo potvrđuje povećenu razinu hormona koji je potreban da ovulacija nastupi i koji se pojavljuje neposredno pred samu ovulaciju.... ali to  ne znači da će do nje 100% i doći, ovulaciju može potvrditi samo vađenje progresterona 21.dc ili folikometrija.
Ja se iskreno nadam da će u tvom slučaju doći do ovulacije
 :Kiss:

----------


## innu

cure, pitanjce! da li mi za naručivanje treba uputnica odmah ili mogu na zakazani termin doći s uputnicom, pitam jer dole na humanoj zadnje vrijeme nisu htjele ni razgovarat bez uputnice, a ja imam ginekologicu koja samo 1 sat dnevno izdaje uputnice, a ja zbog posla ne stignem tamo do srijede, a voljela bi sutra nazvat pa bit na miru s tim!?

----------


## kika83

> *BarbyRi* ja sam u utorak naručena kod docentice, tako da sam sigurna da tada još rade.
> *
> Kika83* ne želim te ubit u pojam, ali lh trakica ti ne može potvrdit ovulaciju, ona samo potvrđuje povećenu razinu hormona koji je potreban da ovulacija nastupi i koji se pojavljuje neposredno pred samu ovulaciju.... ali to  ne znači da će do nje 100% i doći, ovulaciju može potvrditi samo vađenje progresterona 21.dc ili folikometrija.
> Ja se iskreno nadam da će u tvom slučaju doći do ovulacije


Mislim da si nešto krivo čitala, ona pokazuje da če ovulacija nastupit u roku 24 ili 36 sati. A i imam sluzi šta označava da ovulacija stiže  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> cure, pitanjce! da li mi za naručivanje treba uputnica odmah ili mogu na zakazani termin doći s uputnicom, pitam jer dole na humanoj zadnje vrijeme nisu htjele ni razgovarat bez uputnice, a ja imam ginekologicu koja samo 1 sat dnevno izdaje uputnice, a ja zbog posla ne stignem tamo do srijede, a voljela bi sutra nazvat pa bit na miru s tim!?


innu trebas iamt uputnicu kad se narucujes ili faksirat ju..meni je bar do sad uvijek trebala......


  dani82   kad si ti u utorak narucena tamo? mozda se i vidimo...a ne prepoznamo. ..  :Smile:  


cure bas sam tuzna nekako....danas mi je tocno 2 god od kiretaze...bas 20.12 sam bila ociscena.......  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lisa84

> cure, pitanjce! da li mi za naručivanje treba uputnica odmah ili mogu na zakazani termin doći s uputnicom, pitam jer dole na humanoj zadnje vrijeme nisu htjele ni razgovarat bez uputnice, a ja imam ginekologicu koja samo 1 sat dnevno izdaje uputnice, a ja zbog posla ne stignem tamo do srijede, a voljela bi sutra nazvat pa bit na miru s tim!?


Ako pitaš za psihologa, slobodno zovi sutra. Pitaju samo podatke da te upišu, a uputnicu ćeš donijet kad dođeš na savjetovanje. Broj ti je 051/658-463. 
Znači ne zoveš humanu, nego direktno psihologicu, odnosno sestru.
Za pravnika ti ne treba uputnica, a naručuješ se kod sestre Mire na humanoj.

----------


## innu

*lisa84*hvala!
*barbyri* žao mi je, nije ni čudo da si tužna, drži se, glavu gore, naše vrijeme uskoro dolazi!

----------


## kika83

*Innu* naruči se odmah sutra za psihologa a za pravnika nečeš niti moći dok se ne vrate s godišnjeg jer nije mogla niti Barby jer su popunjeni i nemaju raspored. Ali nazovi odmah iza 11.1 pa se naruči, tako ču i ja.
*Barby* baš mi je žao šta si to morala proći  :Crying or Very sad:  
Drži se, biti češ i ti ubrzo trudnica i mama  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

> *Innu* naruči se odmah sutra za psihologa a za pravnika nečeš niti moći dok se ne vrate s godišnjeg jer nije mogla niti Barby jer su popunjeni i nemaju raspored. Ali nazovi odmah iza 11.1 pa se naruči, tako ču i ja.
> *Barby* baš mi je žao šta si to morala proći  
> Drži se, biti češ i ti ubrzo trudnica i mama


nadam se........

----------


## GIZMOS

> Cure, trakica mi je pokazala i drugu crticu ali onako svijetliju od kontrolne...


Kako je moj mozak ovu tvoju rečenicu sam preformulirao, i prva pomisao je bio da si trudna, i onda se vratim na početak rečenice i vidim LH trakice, ovulacija...Ali i to je super! Ja sam prekjučer sanjala moje crtine i nisam mogla vjerovati u njih, napravila drugi test ipet pozitivan i onda kao nevjerni Toma napravim i treći test i on negativan. Ali to je bio samo san...

----------


## GIZMOS

BarbiRi meni je jučerašnji datum bio termin poroda (ali unazad tri godine) i rođendan ali ne treba tugovati, idemo dalje i bit će nekad i za nas...Sječam se da sam trudnoću ostvarila prva od svih mojim prijateljicama i da su sve bile u šoku, a sada one šeču svoje "male" a laganini u neizvjesnosti guram za njima. Ma neka bude kad-god, samo da bude...

----------


## barbyRI

> BarbiRi meni je jučerašnji datum bio termin poroda (ali unazad tri godine) i rođendan ali ne treba tugovati, idemo dalje i bit će nekad i za nas...Sječam se da sam trudnoću ostvarila prva od svih mojim prijateljicama i da su sve bile u šoku, a sada one šeču svoje "male" a laganini u neizvjesnosti guram za njima. Ma neka bude kad-god, samo da bude...


ista stvar je kod mene,ja isto tako brzo odmah ostala trudna a frendice skoro ni jedna nije imala jos bebu...a sad ja nikako a one vec sve setaju za ruku sa djecom.........nevjerojatno,bas sam neki dan razmisljala 5 cura je od 9 do 12 mj rodilo koje znam, a sad ih je 3 trudne. frendica mi jedna je ostala trudna isto kad i ja mozda tjedan dana ranije,i imala spontani ali plod otisao krvarenjem nije morala ko i ja na kiretazu...i nakon mjesec dana je opet zatrudnila i evo beba sad na ljeto u 8.mj imala 1 god. a ja nikako i nikako...............  :Crying or Very sad:   pomislim sta sam ja tako bogu zgrijesila da svi oko mene uzivaju a sa djecicom a ja to ne mogu...

----------


## tigrical

Hej, cure! Ja imam 9 neuspješnih postupaka, 2 operacije, 1 vanmaterična, starija sam od vas, ali ne odustajem! Bit će bebica sigurno kod svih nas, samo ćemo se više namučit da to ostvarimo! Bit ćemo zato bolje mame  8) ! Znam da je teško, ali kako je netko rekao... niti jedna želja nam nije data bez snage da je ostvarimo!   :Kiss:

----------


## lisa84

tigrical   :Kiss:  

Normalno je prisjetit se nekih trenutaka iz prošlosti i razmišljat kako bi bilo da su imale drugačiji ishod... Ali razmišljanje o njima samo otvara stare rane i ožiljci nikako da zacijele.

Sve negativno najbolje je ostavit iza sebe i otvorit nova vrata! 
Jer naše nas bebice čekaju u budućnosti. Što se manje vraćamo unatrag, prije ćemo doći do njih!
 :Love:

----------


## dani82

Cure znam da vam je ponekad teško, ali vjerujem da će nam se sve ovo jednom i isplatiti   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

*BarbyRi*  možda se stvarno sutra i vidimo   :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure znam da vam je ponekad teško, ali vjerujem da će nam se sve ovo jednom i isplatiti    
> 
> *BarbyRi*  možda se stvarno sutra i vidimo


dani kad si ti narucena tamo?

----------


## dani82

Rekli su mo da dođem u 12, ti?

----------


## kika83

Evo ja dobila termin za psihologa 01.02.2010 pa da vidimo dali smo normalni  :Laughing:   Najvjerovatnije ču i isti dan obavit i pravnika jer sam iz Istre pa da nedolazim drugi dan jer taj 01. je ponedjeljak kako radi pravnik ali Samira mi kaže da nemaju još raspored za 2mj, ali ona me upisala na bjanko papir pa da samo provjerim još dali to stoji kad provjeri sa pravnikom ali tek nakon 11.1.
Hvala Diabolici šta me nagovorila da se odmah naručim za psihologa i Barby šta mi je dala br, hvala cure   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## innu

evo, i ja dobila termin za psihologa, 02.02. pa vam se i ja ovim putem zahvaljujem šta ste me uputile na vrijeme! pozdrav svim curama i od srca vam u novoj želim isto šta i meni, a to je da nam se ostvari najveća želja....  :Kiss:

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Drage cure,
Ja evo ponekad svratim da vidim sto ima novo na rijeckoj potpomognutoj... mozda me neke znaju, ali vecina vas vjerojatno ne. Ja sam jedna "stara" forumasica koja je imala srecu da joj uspije IVF u Rijeci (kod dr. Vlastelica, drugi pokusaj u Ri, treci sveukupno) i 2007. godine sam rodila blizance, dva zdrava deckica. Ovo Vam pisem da Vas jos dodatno ohrabrim... i da Vam kazem da se sve zaboravi... svi postupci i neuspjesi... vise se ni ne sjecam   :Smile:  

...a zelim Vam sve najbolje povodom predstojecih blagdana i puno pozitivnih testova u iducoj godini...

----------


## barbyRI

evo ja bila danas sa frendicom u bolnici isla je na pregled i ja usput vadila na transfuziologiji krv za hepatitis,hiv,krvne grupe i rh faktor.jedan nalaz mi je sutra vec gotov drugi tek za 7-10 dana..odmah sam skoknula na humanu,da vidim ako me mogu narucit za pravnika,i narucila se ja ,za 25.1 a kad sam neki dan zvala preko tel. rekli mi idemo na godisnji nema nas do 11.1 nazovite poslije toga,nemamo raspored...ipak vrijedi doci direktno tamo...upisla me sestra samira,bio je i dr vlastelic tamo odmah smo pocakulali malo...pitala sam ga sta cu sa mojim stvarima,da cu morat 3 .dan ciklusa vadit hormone a kako kad ih bez dabrostona necu sigurno dobit...onda mi je rekao da ih pocnem opet pit danas i tako 10 dana.pitala sam odmah za stimulaciju kad cu lijekove narucit?rekao mi je da mi nije dao do sad jel da u 1.mj moramo vidjet kakvi ce mi bit hormoni stitnjace oce TSH se snizit..ako ne..ocito necu moc na postupak...ful sam tuzna.......  :Crying or Very sad:    vidjela sam tamo na papiru da pise da je za taj dan narucena i neka tamara,pise u redku skupa samnom...je to koja od vas mozda :?  i u produzetku pise nesto DUGI...sta bi to moglo biti dali mozda stimulacija  ili? znate vi mozda cure?

dani82 ja sam ti bila oko 9-9 i pol tamo,nigdje nikog nije bio niti jedne osobe,neke kutije pobacane u cekaoni samo,sestra mira je slagala..bio je i dr vlasic tamo,pricao sa vlastelicem..
da li za pravnika isto treba upitnica ili ne,zabor. sam tamo ih pitat?

----------


## kika83

*Anja* hvala šta si se javila i dala nam ohrabrenje za dalje, uživaj u svojim sinovima  :Kiss:  
*Barby* vidiš da se se riješava, samo polako i bez panike  :Smile:   Sve češ uspjet riješit na vrijeme i ići u postupak, nebrini  :Love:

----------


## lisa84

> vidjela sam tamo na papiru da pise da je za taj dan narucena i neka tamara,pise u redku skupa samnom...je to koja od vas mozda :?  i u produzetku pise nesto DUGI...sta bi to moglo biti dali mozda stimulacija  ili? znate vi mozda cure?


dugi protokol je stimulirani postupak kojem prethodi uzimanje kontraceptiva.

inače, mislim da nije lijepo spominjat imena na forumu, pogotovo nešto što si vidjela na papiru u ambulanti.
forum ne služi za upoznavanje (na takav način), a pogotovo ne za otkrivanje identiteta treće osobe.

nisam navedena osoba, ali svakako ne bih voljela svoje ime pročitat na forumu, bez obzira bi li ga neko povezao sa mnom ili ne.
moramo imat na umu da forum ne čitamo samo mi, koje smo u MPO svijetu, nego to može pročitati bilo tko.

bez zamjerke... samo iznosim svoj stav.   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

lisa nisam znala da ce te to tako uznemirit...mislim da u tome nema nista loseg niti sam ista lose mislila kad sam to spomenula......
ako jesam neka mi i ostale cure to kazu.....

----------


## dani82

Evo i ja sam danas bila kod docentice.... ne moram ništa više obavit. Podsjećam vas da sam se bojala da ću još neke briseve radit jer mi je moj ginekolog uzeo samo  aerobne briseve, ali kako je taj sterilan kaže docentica da ni ne moram vadit ove druge.
Odredila mi je protokol... klomifenski postupak, pijem klomifene od 3-7 dc i to 3 kom jednokratno, a onda 8dc folikometrija.

Eto to je to od mene do veljače.... i to negdje pred kraj jer ću tako nekako dobit menstruaciju.
Zadovoljna sam jer sam sve na vrijeme obavila i sad mogu bez nekog presinga čekat postupak.

----------


## lisa84

> lisa nisam znala da ce te to tako uznemirit...mislim da u tome nema nista loseg niti sam ista lose mislila kad sam to spomenula......
> ako jesam neka mi i ostale cure to kazu.....


draga, znam da nisi ništa loše mislila. nisam ni ja. 

samo mislim da nije u redu. ne moraju ti sad sve cure to reć da bi se uvjerila u to. nit se ja želim natezat s nekim i raspravljat. na ovom forumu smo sve ravnopravne i anonimne. ako se neko želi upoznat privatno, ima mogućnost i za to - preko privatnih poruka.
najgore je što ta cura možda i nije na forumu, a ovdje ju se spominje.

da se radi o mom identitetu, sigurno bih burnije reagirala. ovako... samo sam htjela skrenut pozornost na to i zamoliti da se ipak pazi šta se iznosi ovako javno.

----------


## barbyRI

dani82 drago mi je da si to obvavila :D  


lisa84,kako kazes sve smo ovdje ravnopravne i anonimne...istina... ali ne znam cemu tolika hajka radi toga sta sam necije ime spomenula,kao da sam s time nekom zlo napravila...uostalom sama si rekla da ta cura vjerojatno ni nije tu na forumu i cemu onda rasprava tolika?pa pod tim imenom ima na tisuce cura...  a mi cemo se jednog dana,odnosno za manje od mjesec dana sve skupit i upoznat,i opet jedna drugoj saznat ime i sta je u tome tako lose :?  cemu tolika anonimnost?ja se  ne bojim nikome predstavit...
no,nije vazno ne zelim se prepirat,nije uopce ovo mjesto za to,ja i dalje tvrdim da nisam nista mislila lose sta sam necije,tko zna cije ime spomenula.....

----------


## GIZMOS

Dobro jutro! Evo neki dan kad sam bila u rijeci i srela sam jednu curu koju sam više puta sretala tokom postupaka i koja je prošla sve i svašta i jako, jako me obradovala njezina vijest jer je u ruci držala jako, jako pozitivnu betu pa su i ona i dr. zaključili da je velika vjerojatnost da nosi dvojke. Bravo Rijeka! Žao mi je samo da je na forumu tako mali odaziv riječanka je ovakve priče stvarno ohrabruju i baš bi nam dobro došle! 

Ja sam dobila protokol za 2 mjesec  (klomifen 150 mg kroz 5 dana) i jučer sam bila sva u razmišljanjima što učiniti, ali eto skupa sa MM i nekim forumašicama (hvala im na savjetima) sam došla do zaključka da odustanem od postupka u Rijeci i da se polagano počmem spremati za 04 mjesec i za MB. Žao mi je jedino što se neću s vama družiti u čekaoni, ali bit će još prilika! Svakako ću si spremiti one potvrde od psihologa i pravnika već kad sam naručena-nadam se da mi neće trebati, ali nikad ne znaš pa...

----------


## innu

*anja* hvala na javljanju,treba nam takvo ohrabrenje!
*barbyRI* sve si sredila, super, sredit ćeš ti i te hormone!!!
*gizmos* skužila sam da imaš nekih nedoumica u vezi sa stimulacijom, ne razumijem se u to, i ne mogu ti nikako pomoć, interesira me da li postoji mogućnost da ipak iskoristiš ovaj termin u 2mj u ri, pa onda u mb, svakako si ga dugo čekala, ili tu opciju ostavljaš za kasnije?

----------


## GIZMOS

Nažalost, i jedno i drugo ne dolazi u obzir. Ako bi išla u Rijeku to bi trebao biti čisti, prirodni postupak bez klomifena, ali onda mi je sve skupa prenatrpano i premda radim u državnoj službi nezgodno mi je više s tim silnim bolovanjima i zamjenama smjena. Želim biti smirena i opuštena i koncentrirati se na jedan postupak jer ovo srljanje me ubija u pojam, a jučer sam bila koma. Ne želim si to više. Žao mi jedino to što sam jako htjela svoju prvu stimulaciju odraditi u Rijeci jer bi vjerovatno bila malo pametnija s jednim iskustvom više i da sam dobila tu priliku (ali ne klomifen) vjerojatno bi bila odgodila Maribor za par mjeseci odnosno pokušala zamjeniti termin s nekim. Kad već moram riskirati nove ciste neka to onda barem bude konkretna stimulacija, a ne klomifen koji pogoduje pogoršanju moje dijagnoze. To valjda mora biti tako kad se stvari planiraju previše unaprijed pa uvijek nešto ulati da ti se ispriječi!

----------


## kika83

*Dani*  :Klap:  super da si to riješila i sad si na miru, čekaš svoj pustupak bez nekakvog presinga
*Gizmos* baš je zbrčkana tvoja situacija :/  Neznam ja bi možda na tvom mjestu čak i probala IVF prirodnjak ili sa klomifenom a odgodila za mj, dva Slo. Možda bude prvi i dobitan, nikad se nezna.

----------


## diabolica

Pozdrav curke...ja se danas vratila iz Slovenije....toplice su me potpuno opustile....baš mi je to trebalo sada prije postupka da se malo odmorim i psihički pripremim za sve šta me čeka....
Vidim da ste puno tipkale....
Svima vam želim čestit i radostan Božić i da je konačno posljednji bez naših budućih mrvica koje nas čekaju tamo negdje u idućoj godini samo da ih uzmemo k sebi.....

----------


## vita22

...Evo cure da se i ja malo javim,jučer sam bila kod dr.Vlastelića i ipak se vama pridružujem idemo i mi na ivf ....sad meni tek počinju ove vaše skoro gotove muke.......SRETAN VAM SVIMA BOŽIĆ........zaželite si najljepše želje............  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kika83

Evo i mene, neznam dali ču stići sutra pa vam svima želim Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić. Neka nam ovaj Božić bude zadnji da ga slavimo bez naših beba. Pusa svima   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> ...Evo cure da se i ja malo javim,jučer sam bila kod dr.Vlastelića i ipak se vama pridružujem idemo i mi na ivf ....sad meni tek počinju ove vaše skoro gotove muke.......SRETAN VAM SVIMA BOŽIĆ........zaželite si najljepše želje............


I meni draga vita ,i ja sam prvi put u svemu ovome...sve mi je to novo...

i od mene zelim svim forumasicama,posebno trudilicama SRETAN I BLAGOSLOVLJEN BOZIC DA VAM SE ISPUNE SVE ZELJICE I DA NAM OVA 2010 GOD SVIMA DONESE VELIKE BUSICE!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sing:

----------


## k&s

Drage moje Riječanke i Istrijanke, sve vi koje ste u postupcima, pripremate se za njih ili čekate, sretan i blagoslovljen Božić vam želim i da idući, kao ja ovaj, dočekate uz svoje bebice.

----------


## duba13

*SRETAN I BLAGOSLOVLJEN BOŽIĆ svim forumašicama i da slijedeću kavu dogovaramo kao trudnice!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

----------


## barbyRI

zna mozda tko,za koliko dana budu nalazi briseva gotovi?radila sam ih lani pa se ne sjecam vise.. sutra idem to obavit.nalaz krvne grupe i rh faktora mi je gotov.jos cekam od hiva i hepatitisa,rekli su od 7-10 dana.
i da li treba uputnica za pravnika?

----------


## GIZMOS

Nama u Puli budu gotovi za dan, dva na Zavodu, ali ako ih šalju poštom se čeka i do 2 tjedna, ovisni... Za pravnika ti ne treba uputnica. Ja idem danas pa vam javim kako i šta. Pozdrav i svima želim ljepe i sretne blagdana i da 2010. bude godina za svih nas!

----------


## dani82

Pozdrav svima!!!  :Kiss:   ...nadam se da uživate u blagdanima!!!

Kako to da neke od nas moraju vadit krvnu grupu i rh faktor, a neke ne... ili sam ja jedina kojoj nije rečeno da treba vadit to.... zbog čega je uopće potrebno vadit krvnu grupu i rh faktor  :?

----------


## Kikica1

Ne znam zasto od nekih traze, mozda ti se javi netko upuceniji. Recimo, mi smo bili na Citu i tamo su me trazili krvnu grupu i rh faktor te sve moguce briseve, hiv i hepatitis i uzv grudi, hormone... a u Ri me nitko nije nista pitao ali kad sam vec vukla svu papirologiju dr je bacio oko na sve to ali nije komentirao. Mozda bi me i trazio ali sam vec sve imala.

----------


## kika83

Meni isto to nije trebalo za prvi IVF. Nekužim zašto neki trebaju a neki ne, možda sad to treba po novom zakonu :? 
Hiv i hepatitis to sam odmah na početku riješila, prije AIH ali krvnu grupu ne.

----------


## dani82

Zna li netko za što uopće treba taj rh faktor i krvna grupa?

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Prvenstveno treba u slučaju da se, ne daj Bože, nešto desi kao npr. veliko krvarenje pa da ti treba transfuzija krvi. Ako ne bi znali tvoju krvnu grupu i rh faktor mogu ti dati pogrešnu krv i može se umrijeti od toga. I nače 0 ide svima tj. svi je mogu primiti, ali oni koji imaju 0 oni mogu samo 0 i primiti. svi ostali ako nema 0 moraju primiti krv ona koja je njihova tj. ista njihovoj po krvnoj grupi i po rh faktoru.

----------


## barbyRI

ja bila danas kod ginek,briseve vadit.i onda ih nosila na zavodna mlaku.ginek mi rekla da nece biti prije 12-14 dana gotovi a tamo na zavodu rekli da je nalaz vec za tjedan dana kod ginek.poludila sam cekat kod ginek,od 3 do 6 i 15 uzas zivi!!!dala mi uputnicu odmah za ginek. hormone vadit kad prokrvarim napokon.rekla sam joj da mi sa svim dabrostonima stvari traju po 1 dan samo ito slabo.ona kaze da moze biti da imam manjak estrogena,da ce se sad sa hormonima vidjet.stigao mi jucer kod ginek i nalaz od hiva i hepatitisa sve negativno,ok...  :Smile:  ja kazem dr ajde bar to da je ok,ona kaze jos najboje da nije ni to... a nikad se ne zna,nedaj bog....

----------


## kika83

> Prvenstveno treba u slučaju da se, ne daj Bože, nešto desi kao npr. veliko krvarenje pa da ti treba transfuzija krvi. Ako ne bi znali tvoju krvnu grupu i rh faktor mogu ti dati pogrešnu krv i može se umrijeti od toga. I nače 0 ide svima tj. svi je mogu primiti, ali oni koji imaju 0 oni mogu samo 0 i primiti. svi ostali ako nema 0 moraju primiti krv ona koja je njihova tj. ista njihovoj po krvnoj grupi i po rh faktoru.


Ok, ako je tako ali zašto neke cure vade a neke ne? :?   :? 
Ja možda nemoram jer ga imaju u bolničkom spisu od laparo šta mi je rađena u 5mj ali ostale cure :/

----------


## barbyRI

> Zna li netko za što uopće treba taj rh faktor i krvna grupa?


vjerojatno ako dodje do nekih komplikacija nedaj boze,ili poslije na porodu mozda...meni su vadili krvnu grupu kad sam imala spontani prije kiretaze i imaju tamo upisano ali opet traze.a dobro nije problem napravit,drugi dan je odmah nalaz gotov.

----------


## GIZMOS

I meni su vadili krvnu grupu kad sam bila na laparoskopiji jer mi nisu priznali papir iz Pule iz 2006. (ne znam zašto, nije da mjenjamo krvnu grupu), ali sada mi je rekla da ponovo napravim krvnu grupu, Rh faktor, merkere hepatitisa, hiv i briseve i da ne smiju biti stariji od 3 mjeseca. MM je markere radio u 8 mjesecu i sada ih mora ponovo...ma, glupost. Jednino će nam briseve priznati jer smo ih radili u 12 mjesecu. Uglavnom, meni je dala jedan papir na kojem je popis svega što nam treba i to bi trebali dati svima ali zaboravljaju. Mišljenje druge ustanove nam *NE TREBA* nego nam ga daje doktor iz iste ustanove ali mi s time nemamo ništa tj, ne trebamo ići po to drugo mišljenje nego se ono podrazumijeva. Kod pravnice je sve prošlo glatko, bili smo unutra punih 5 minuta. Možda će se jedino parovima koji još nisu bili u nikakvom postupku malo više posvetiti. Mi smo odmah rekli da nam je sve jasno i to je to. Dobili smo potvrdu sličnu onoj što su neke cure same pisale i nosile kod odvjetnika.

----------


## vita22

> Zna li netko za što uopće treba taj rh faktor i krvna grupa?


ej Dani ja ti neznam al ja sam dobila prošli tjedan taj papir i piše na njemu da je to novi zakon koji se provodi od 1.1.2010   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dani82

Ma uopće se ne želim zamarat time.... ako mi nije rekla, valjda i ne treba...  kad sam bila kod nje rekla je da je to to, dala mi protokol i kaže da uživam do veljače.... tako će i bit   :Grin:

----------


## vita22

> Ma uopće se ne želim zamarat time.... ako mi nije rekla, valjda i ne treba...  kad sam bila kod nje rekla je da je to to, dala mi protokol i kaže da uživam do veljače.... tako će i bit


......ja mislim da bi ti rekla već nešto ti si već prije kod njih a ovo ti je sad prije Božića bilo jer sam i ja trebala tek u prvom kod Vlastelića a on me zvao da dojdem po taj papir zbog promjena........ :D  :D

----------


## dani82

*vita22* ja sam ti kod njih od 10-og mjeseca ove godine... tako da sam ti i ja nova.... o kakvim se sve promijenama radi??

----------


## vita22

ej cure ne mogu nać na starim postovima da li netko od vas zna gdje se vade brisevi na kbc rijeka jer mi moj gin. to ne radi .........hvala

----------


## renesmee

nisam do sada bila toliko u toku ali kako od trudnoce nista vec 14 mjeseci slijedi  posjeta specijaliste da se razmatraju daljni postupci ili procedure koji bi meni odgovarali....
zanimalo me je naime o zakonu o umjetnoj oplodnji koliko sam uspjela skuziti preko interneta jedina kvaka je ta u tome da parovi moraju biti vjencani(sto mi nismo),i da nema zaledivanja jajne stanice a to znaci bol,bol i jos boli ukoliko nemam srece prvi put!?????
molila bih da mi to netko malo razjasni,i nadam se da nisam postala na krivo mjesto
thx :/

----------


## barbyRI

> ej cure ne mogu nać na starim postovima da li netko od vas zna gdje se vade brisevi na kbc rijeka jer mi moj gin. to ne radi .........hvala


vita a jel imas uputnicu za vadit briseve?kako to da ti tvoja ginek to ne radi :?  bas cudno...trebala bi...ja sam prekjucer bila kod svoje i onda sam ih sama nosila na ZZJZna mlaku.a vjerojatno se vade onda na poliklinici,probaj tamo pitat...nisam sigurna...


renesmee nebi znala,ali koliko sam cula mislim da parovi trebaju biti u braku,tako su nesto govorili sad da li je to vec tako,......

----------


## zvijezda  danica

*renesmee* prvo dobrodošla  :Smile:  

Parovi ne moraju biti u braku za ići na MPO, već mogu žijeti u izvanbračnoj zajednici koja se potvrđuje kod javnog bilježnika ovjerenom izjavom. Malo više o tome imaš na ovim mjestima;
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.php?f=100
http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...layout=default

I drugo je to da nema više zaleđivanja zametaka, a ne jajnih stanica.Tu je velika razlika.Jajne stanice se smiju zaleđivati kod nas, ali pošto je to u svijetu još uvijek u eksperimentalnoj fazi to se kod nas i nije prakticiralo još i to se odnosi samo na žene koje boluju od teških bolesti pa moraju proći recimo zračenje, pa da im se omogući da budu majke u budućnosti tada im se zamrzavaju jajne stanice.
http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...id=9&Itemid=56

I još nešto, a to je da je ispravan naziv potpomognuta oplodnja, a ne umjetna oplodnja (ne mislim ništa loše kada ovo pišem ovo je samo ispravak) . Jer u svemu tome nema ništa umjetno nego se pomaže ženama tj. parovima da ostvare trudnoću bilo kirurškim zahvatima, lijekovima koje stimuliraju rast jajašaca ili IVF,ICSI i drugim metodama.

----------


## dani82

*renesmee* dobrodošla i čim prija otišla s ovog pdf-a!   :Smile:  
Novi zakon je grozan .... ali ipak ne onemogućava paru koji nije u bračnoj zajednici da umjetnom oplodnjom pokuša doći do svoje bebe, znači vi trebate donijeti potvrdu pravnika da živite na istoj adresi određeni broj godina i naravno osobne koje to potvrđuju... čak i ako do sad niste službeno bili na jednoj adresi nije problem jer znam parove koje su te potvrde dobili skoro ist dan kad su se na policiju prijavili na istu adresu.

Tvoje drugo pitanje je već malo zeznuije, naime baš sada ima zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, ali u tome je problem.... do sada su se zamrzavali zameci koji su imali puno više šanse "preživjeti" odmrzavanje od jajne stanice.... od 100 % odmrznutnih jajnih stanica preživi 1%.... ali to ti ne smije biti prepreka, ko zna možda kod vas upali iz prve    :Wink:  
NIsi nam napisala u čemu je kod vas problem.

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje, želim vam da u Novu godinu uđemo pune optimizma, da nam bude bolja nego ova i da što prije budemo trbušaste!

 :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## vita22

> vita22 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ej cure ne mogu nać na starim postovima da li netko od vas zna gdje se vade brisevi na kbc rijeka jer mi moj gin. to ne radi .........hvala
> 
> 
> vita a jel imas uputnicu za vadit briseve?kako to da ti tvoja ginek to ne radi :?  bas cudno...trebala bi...ja sam prekjucer bila kod svoje i onda sam ih sama nosila na ZZJZna mlaku.a vjerojatno se vade onda na poliklinici,probaj tamo pitat...nisam sigurna...
> 
> 
> renesmee nebi znala,ali koliko sam cula mislim da parovi trebaju biti u braku,tako su nesto govorili sad da li je to vec tako,......


ej barby imam uputnice al nijedna ne glasi direktno gdje moram ali zvala sam ZZJZ tamo moram po epruvete pa kod ginekologa na kbc i onda vratiti nazad te briseve u ZZJZ.....hvala ti ......sve naj naj vam želim za 2010 godinu.......kissss

----------


## kika83

Nadala sam se u 2007g da ču imati jednog princa ili princezu i nije se ostvarilo, pa je došla 2008 i opet ništa. Sad je 2009 na odlasku i opet ništa. Nadam se da me 2010 neče iznevjerit, kao ni sve vas.
Drage moje želim vam sretnu novu 2010 i da vam se ostvare sve želje koje si zaželite a posebno ona najveća   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

i ja vam svima zelim sve najbolje u ovoj sljedecoj godini i da nam se ispuni nasa zelja da sve budemo trbusaste!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## GIZMOS

Mene je danas obradovala jedna lijepa vjest od prijateljice koja se nekoliko godina muči sa začećem i prošla je u 2009. godini 2 neuspjela IVF-a i odustala od svega u 9 mjesecu i sada je trudna...prirodno, nenadano...Meni je to definitivno još jedna potvrda da malo usporim u 2010. godini i da se više posvetim trenutku i ljubavi (naravno i dalje uz pomoč MPO, ali malo laganijim tempom).
Večeras Vam svima želim da se lijepo provedete i da u 2010. zakoračate puni elana i pozitivnog duha koji će nam svakako trebati u daljnjoj potrazi za našim malm blagom! Sretno svima!

----------


## barbyRI

SVIMA ZELIM SVE NAJBOLJE U OVOJ GODINI I DA USKORO UGLEDATE PLUSICE!!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## diabolica

Drage moje, svima želim što prije velike plusiće u Novoj 2010. i puno zdravlja, sreće i ljubavi....a i malo više love neće škoditi  :Smile: !

----------


## Ameli

drage moje suborke i suborci, želim vam svima u 2010. godini sretan završetak ove mpo pustolovine i da jednog dana postane samo lijepo sječanje kako ste došli do svojih mrvica, a vama koje već imate te slatke mrvice želim da uživate s njima u svakom trenutku i da vam ništa ne pokvari tu čaroliju. svima odreda još veelika   :Kiss:  sretno

----------


## dani82

Drage moje suborke želim vam sretnu novu 2010.  godinu s puno zdravlja i ljubavi i da vam se ožele sve lijepe želje koje imate!   :Heart:

----------


## kika83

Cure di ste? :/ 
Imate kakve nove vijesti vezane uz humanu ili vas?  :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure di ste? :/ 
> Imate kakve nove vijesti vezane uz humanu ili vas?


i ja se pitam....vec danima nikog nema...  :Crying or Very sad:  


ja cu poludit....   :Razz:   popila sam dabrostone,i opet ju nisam dobila...sta se to smenom dogadja :?  jutros sam bila vadit hormone stitnjace,proslo mi je mjesec dana otkako pijem vecu dozu euthyroxa da vidim ako se tsh snizio...ako nije nista od postupka...  :Crying or Very sad:   poludit cu...

----------


## GIZMOS

Hey, ja sam neki dan bila na humanoj, ali nema nikoga, svi su na godišnjem odmoru. sutra imam psihološko savjetovanje pa čemo vidjet kako će to proči. I mene malo zabrinjava nedolazak menstruacije jer danas mi je već 39 dan, ali nadam se da je to samo zboga laparo i da će se opet sve ustaliti. Kada je vama došlo nakon laparo? (ja sam zadnju imala 27.11.)

----------


## kika83

> Hey, ja sam neki dan bila na humanoj, ali nema nikoga, svi su na godišnjem odmoru. sutra imam psihološko savjetovanje pa čemo vidjet kako će to proči. I mene malo zabrinjava nedolazak menstruacije jer danas mi je već 39 dan, ali nadam se da je to samo zboga laparo i da će se opet sve ustaliti. Kada je vama došlo nakon laparo? (ja sam zadnju imala 27.11.)


Kako već sutra imaš? Pa kad si se naručila da su te za tako brzo upisali :? 
Meni je menga nakon laparo došla 39dc. 
Ah, ja imam za dobit 10.1 i sto posto sam sigurna da nisam trudna  :Sad:

----------


## barbyRI

pa nema nikog na humanoj da,do 11.1 su na godisnjem.ja cu iza 14. ici jel moram pokazat vlastelicu nalaze od hormona stinjace .imam osjecaj gadan da od moje MPO u 2.mj nista  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## GIZMOS

> GIZMOS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hey, ja sam neki dan bila na humanoj, ali nema nikoga, svi su na godišnjem odmoru. sutra imam psihološko savjetovanje pa čemo vidjet kako će to proči. I mene malo zabrinjava nedolazak menstruacije jer danas mi je već 39 dan, ali nadam se da je to samo zboga laparo i da će se opet sve ustaliti. Kada je vama došlo nakon laparo? (ja sam zadnju imala 27.11.)
> 
> 
> Kako već sutra imaš? Pa kad si se naručila da su te za tako brzo upisali :? 
> Meni je menga nakon laparo došla 39dc. 
> Ah, ja imam za dobit 10.1 i sto posto sam sigurna da nisam trudna


Naručila sam se isti dan kao i ti, bio je utorak, ali su meni dali termin prije jer sam na listi za 2 mjesec. Ja u postupak neću ići ali svakako će mi potvrde trebati za kasnije pa sam to odlučila spremiti već kad sam se naručila.

----------


## vita22

Kolektivni godišnji na humanoj pa smo i mi uzele g.o. od foruma........novosti nema do daljnjega........

----------


## dani82

Zanima me od vas koje ste već bile u postupcima tko vam propisuje utrogenese?.... Znači da li vam na kbc-u poslije postupka daju utrogenes ili recept za njega ili vam recept za njega daje vaš ginekolog prije postupka... i ako da da li vam to vaš mpo doktor napiše na nalazu na kojem piše koje stimulativne lijekove koristite.
... E jesam ga zakomlicirala   :Grin:   ...ali sigurna sam da je odgovor jednostavan.

----------


## diabolica

Bok curke, ja dobila i potvrdu pravnika...eto sad sam spremna za postupak  . :D  :D  Tko će dočekati kraj mjeseca  :Raspa: ?

----------


## Ameli

recept za utrogestane dobivaš od svog ginekologa, obično ti mpo dr. napiše na onom nalazu što daješ svom gin. da ti je potreban recept a ako ti i ne napiše mislim da nebi trebala imati problema oko recepta. ja sam sada bila u postupku u sloveniji i išla sam pitati svog gin. ako mogu dobiti recept za utrogestan i on mi je dao bez problema, pa zašto bi plačala kada imam pravo dobiti besplatno.

----------


## dani82

Tako i ja razmišljam... ali moram priznat da sam malo razočarana površnošću na koju sam naišla, naime meni nitko nije spomenuo utrogenese, a dobila sam  protokol i sve, znači tamo se moram pojaviti 8dc na folikikometriji ... mislim kad bi mi rekli da moram nabavit utrogenes :? - ja sam prvi put u postupku i da nema foruma ja ne bi imala pojma o ničemu.
.... I ta krvna grupa i rh faktor, ispada da ja jedina nisma to trebala vadit.

*Diabolica* super... a ja cu stvari tek dobit krajem 2. mjeseca   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dani82

*Ameli* jesi ti sad čekalica bete??? Ja se nadam da će ti Slovenija biti dobitna kombinacija  :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

nažalost slovenija nam nije bila dobitna kombinacija, procurila sam prije 9 dana tako da nisam dočekala ni vađenja bete. sada se trenutno odmaram i razmišljam kako dalje i dali uopče više pokušavati.
ne brini se za utrogestan njega počinješ koristiti tek nakon punkcije tako da ćeš ga imati vremena nabaviti, a tu krvnu grupu i rh faktor nisam ni ja vadila iako je iza mene već 5 postupaka IVF-a.
sretno u veljači!

----------


## dani82

*Ameli* žao mi je   :Sad:  .... ali nemoj posustajat, možda je baš slijedeći put taj... vjerujem da je teško nakon toliko razočarenja krenut dalje ali kažu da uvijek postoji svijetlo na kraju tunela.... samo je neki put nažalost taj tunel predugačak.

Koliko moram tih utrogenesa pitat svog ginekologa?

----------


## barbyRI

> Tako i ja razmišljam... ali moram priznat da sam malo razočarana površnošću na koju sam naišla, naime meni nitko nije spomenuo utrogenese, a dobila sam  protokol i sve, znači tamo se moram pojaviti 8dc na folikikometriji ... mislim kad bi mi rekli da moram nabavit utrogenes :? - ja sam prvi put u postupku i da nema foruma ja ne bi imala pojma o ničemu.
> .... I ta krvna grupa i rh faktor, ispada da ja jedina nisma to trebala vadit.
> 
> *Diabolica* super... a ja cu stvari tek dobit krajem 2. mjeseca


dani bas cudno da ti nisu dali za vadit rh faktor i grupu...po novome se treba pise na papiru koji se dobije za protokol o MPO.jesi ti dobila taj papir na humanoj?mi bili jucer po muzevu krvnu grupu gotova mu je....sad jos cekam nalaze stitnjace i briseva i psihologa i pravnika i to je to....e da,zaboravila sam cekamo i muza nalaz hiva i hepatitisa krajem tj.


dani slazem se s tim,i ja sam isto prvi put u tom svemu(nadam se i zadni)i da nema foruma i dobrih cura koje pomognu sa svojim savjetima,objasne  bila bih neupucena u sve jel po dr slabo bi ista saznala...

----------


## barbyRI

zabor.sam reci danas konacno mi se pokazale stvari,jako slabe ali ajmo reci dosle...bilo je i vrijeme,za staru god sam zadnji dabroston popila.u cetvrtak mi je 3.dan ciklusa pa idem vadit ginek.hormone. drzite mi fige da budu ok.moja socij. ginek. mi rekla da mozdas imam manjak estrogena posto mi sa svim dabrostonima traju samo 1 dan.

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* dobila sam neki papir na kojem mi je pisalo koje sve pretrage trebamo mm i ja obavit... šta i tm treba radit nalaz krvne grupe i rh faktor  :? 

...Super za stvari, nadam se da će sve dobro bit i da se vidimo u 2. mjesecu   :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRi* dobila sam neki papir na kojem mi je pisalo koje sve pretrage trebamo mm i ja obavit... šta i tm treba radit nalaz krvne grupe i rh faktor  :? 
> 
> ...Super za stvari, nadam se da će sve dobro bit i da se vidimo u 2. mjesecu


da i on pise na papiru ua OBA partnera krvna grupa.rh faktor..onda ja briseve jos i sta treba ostalo skupa...
mene sad muci samo TSH i stitnjaca moja ako se to ne snizi nista od postupka u 2.mj....sve cu znat za otprilike tjedan dana kad mi bude nalaz gotov... drzite mi fige!!!!!!

----------


## kika83

> *Ameli* žao mi je   .... ali nemoj posustajat, možda je baš slijedeći put taj... vjerujem da je teško nakon toliko razočarenja krenut dalje ali kažu da uvijek postoji svijetlo na kraju tunela.... samo je neki put nažalost taj tunel predugačak.
> 
> Koliko moram tih utrogenesa pitat svog ginekologa?


Meni je zadnji put trebalo mislim 4kutije. Imaj ti sa sobom utrogestane kad budeš išla na transfer jer ja ih nisam imala pa su mi oni dali za taj dan. Inače baš i nedaju.Stave ti jednu i poslije moraš trčat kod ginića za druga dva taj dan ili kupovat a nema smisla jer idu na recept. Zato ih imaj sa sobom.

----------


## skandy

čitam vas i prsječam se sebe  sa tim njihovim propustima.

utrogestan sam uzela sasvim slučajno,na kraju se pokazalo pametnim.Nitko ga jednom rječju nije spomenuo.

i još jedan njihov propust.Nemojte me krivo shvatiti ,da sam smotana i slično ali neke stvari ja nemam šta znati.Tu su oni da me upute na vrijeme.
Naime,na  dan punkcije  nitko mi nije rekao da samnom mora doći i MM. On je srećom bio tamo,ali isto tako moglo se dogoditi da ne bude.I šta onda?

----------


## dani82

To mi se ne sviđa kod njih.... rješavaju nas po defaultu.... a kad se samo sijetim koliko mi je moj ginekolog govorio "to zbog stresa ne možete ostat trudni".... a sad kad ulazim u postupak nije bed ako sam pod stresom, jer sama je ta situacija stresna, a kamoli kad još ne znaš da moraš stavljat utrogenes ili trčat kod ginekologa nakon punkcije,  a da ne kažem da se kod mog gospodina ginekologa treba posebno najavljivat i čekakt termin i po tjedan dana.... i sad se ti nemoj živcirat, pa pod stresom sam već sada.

Znači u principu se stavlajuj 3 utrogenesa na dan.

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja sam imala na prvoj inseminaciji problema jer sam se na IUi došla samo sa jednom uputnicom. Nitko mi nije naglasilo da mi treba uptnica i za spermiogram za supruga, pa sam ja zaključila da se to podrazumijeva i da ide skupa s mojom uputnicom (kao sad kad idemo skupa na psih.savjetovanje s jednom uputnicom). Onda sam imala problema i skoro mi je odgođen postupak.

dani82, ja bi ti savjetovala da svakako napraviš krvnu grupu i RH faktor jer netko ti je to zaboravio naglasiti (i oni griješe) a kasnije češ ispaštat ti. Ne vjerujem da će ti zbog toga odgodit postupak, ali nikad ne znaš, a usput češ se poštediti nepotrebne sekirancije do koje bi zbog svega moglo doći. Svima su nam rekli da to napravimo, i 99% sam sigurna da su ti zaboravili reči-slučajno.

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* što misliš samo da ja napravim te nalaze ili imm to mora radit?

----------


## kika83

Znači u principu se stavlajuj 3 utrogenesa na dan.

Ja sam stavljala 3x2 utrogestana nakon transfera. Oni ti stave dva odmah nakon transfera.

Dani, zašto nebi provjerila s docenticom dali to trebaš napravit?
Mislim da neradiš bezveze ako netreba, a i ima prim ginekologa koji ti neče napravit neke stvari ako nije nepiše na papiru specijaliste. Neznam kakav je tvoj.
Ja ču zvat Vlašića čim počnu radit pa ču vidjet dali i meni to treba.

----------


## GIZMOS

Oboje morate to napraviti. MM je neki dan dobio sve uputnice a iste stvari nam trebaju i za Mb osim briseva koje treba napraviti više radi sebe nego njih. Objasni tvojoj doktorici da su ti to zaboravili napisati na papir i da su ti rekli naknadno telefonom i da ti treba ili neka ti netko skenira i pošalje onaj papir što smo svi dobili (ti ga vjerojatno nemaš) na kojem je sve objašnjeno što nam treba prije postupka. Mislim da ni meni na nalazu ne piše za krvnu grupu, ali kad mi je dala taj papir onda mi je rekla da sve navedeno moram skupiti prije postupka i da ne smije biti starije od tri mjeseca. da imam kako skenirati rado bi ti to poslala, ali MM je na godišnjem a na poslu nemamo skener

----------


## GIZMOS

Ili napravi kako ti je kika rekla pa pitaj docenticu. Mislim da je ona do 18. na godišnjem pa ćeš i ako pričekaš opet sve stići obaviti...

----------


## GIZMOS

Oboje morate to napraviti. MM je neki dan dobio sve uputnice a iste stvari nam trebaju i za Mb osim briseva koje treba napraviti više radi sebe nego njih. Objasni tvojoj doktorici da su ti to zaboravili napisati na papir i da su ti rekli naknadno telefonom i da ti treba ili neka ti netko skenira i pošalje onaj papir što smo svi dobili (ti ga vjerojatno nemaš) na kojem je sve objašnjeno što nam treba prije postupka. Mislim da ni meni na nalazu ne piše za krvnu grupu, ali kad mi je dala taj papir onda mi je rekla da sve navedeno moram skupiti prije postupka i da ne smije biti starije od tri mjeseca. da imam kako skenirati rado bi ti to poslala, ali MM je na godišnjem a na poslu nemamo skener

----------


## dani82

Mislim da ću ih nazvat 11-og  kad se vraćaju s godišnjeg i pitat još za to, a za utrogenes ću ginekologu reć da su mi zaboravili napisat pa da su mi naknadno javili. 

...e a ko da je jučer bilo kad sam objavila tu da sam sa svim gotova i da samo čekam postupak u 2. mjesecu... pun mi je kufer svega.

----------


## kika83

> Mislim da ću ih nazvat 11-og  kad se vraćaju s godišnjeg i pitat još za to, a za utrogenes ću ginekologu reć da su mi zaboravili napisat pa da su mi naknadno javili. 
> 
> ...e a ko da je jučer bilo kad sam objavila tu da sam sa svim gotova i da samo čekam postupak u 2. mjesecu... pun mi je kufer svega.


Draga moja, nedaj bože da vam neuspije ovaj postupak. Tek onda če ti biti pun kufer svega, vjeruj mi.

----------


## vita22

> Mislim da ću ih nazvat 11-og  kad se vraćaju s godišnjeg i pitat još za to, a za utrogenes ću ginekologu reć da su mi zaboravili napisat pa da su mi naknadno javili. 
> 
> ...e a ko da je jučer bilo kad sam objavila tu da sam sa svim gotova i da samo čekam postupak u 2. mjesecu... pun mi je kufer svega.


....draga moja ništa se ne sekiraj imamo istog ginekologa baš me zanima koliko će nam ovaj put zakomplicirat život.......mislim da ri je najbolje čekat 11. i tako su ti kod nas gotovi nalazi za 7 dana (rh i kg) meni je uputnicu dao naš najdraži a mm njegova dr. opće prakse.....

----------


## barbyRI

> *Gizmos* što misliš samo da ja napravim te nalaze ili imm to mora radit?


oboje morate napraviti,naglaseno je oboje partnera,osim sta on ne treba briseve a ti trebas...
a nalaz krvnu grupei rh faktora je gotv odmah drugi dan,jedino za hiv i hepatitis se ceka 7 dana.
ja "cak" drugi dan krvarim,slabo ali ide...sutra idem vadit hormone.

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja sam prekjučer dobila i na moju žalost bolovi jači nego prije laparoskopije. A baš sam se ponadala da mi ketonali neko vrijeme neće trebati. Sljedeći ciklus krečem sa kontracepcijom pa mi se onda možda posreći po tom pitanju...BarbiRi super da si dobila, sad iskoristi priliku i izvadi si hormone pa da znaš na čemu si, ali vjerujem da će sve biti ok!

----------


## barbyRI

evo bila ja vadit hormone,za tjedan dana nalazi gotovi...nadam se da ce biti sve ok... ali kako me krenulo sve.... :/ 
jutros sam odmah isla narucit se za operirat fibrom iznad uha..vec godinama ga imam,ne smeta mi,niti me bolio niti se vidio,kosa gaje pokrivala.ali moja dr kaze to treba skinut cim prije da se ne upali i ne dodje veci i tako se ja odlucila to rijesit,kazem bolje sad nego sljedeci mj kad pocnem sa postupkom ili ako ostanem trudna..i na kraju mi odmah danas to operirali..kaze bolje odmah to obavit..tako da sam koma..sva mamurna,pospana,jedva gledam..valjda od anestezije..alme bolilo,6puta me bola i to u onu kost izmedju uha i oka..uzas  :Crying or Very sad:   idem malo odmorit.od 7h jutros do malo prije sam po bolnici...

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* bit će sve u redu, držim ti fige   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRi* bit će sve u redu, držim ti fige


tnx  :Smile:

----------


## kika83

*Barby* držim fige da sve bude super i da ideš u postupak koji će biti BINGO naravno  :Kiss:  
A ja sam u totalnoj banani, jučer mi počeo spotting, znala sam da hoće, danas se nastavio i sad samo čekam da procurim  :Sad:  
I da bi stvar bila gora, izgleda da me mm zarazio sa gripom. On ju je imao prije 15-ak dana i sad sam ja koooooma ali baš koma(visoka temp,kašalj, glavobolja i začinjeno sa bolovima od menge koja dolazi). Kao da me brzi vlak pregazio nekoliko puta  :Laughing:  

E sad, jedno pitanje: mislila sam ić vadit prolaktin 3dc ali ako imam visoku temp dali smijem? Može to kako utjecati na rezultat? :?

----------


## dani82

*Kikač* nadam se da ćeš brzo ozdraviti!   :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

evo upravo zvala ginekologicu da vidim jesu mi dosli nalazi od briseva,kaze taman danas stigli i sve je ok,da su uredni :D  :D  :D 
ajde bar to,za sad su uvijek bili...sad jos samo stitnjaca i hormoni ginek. drugi tj..

----------


## kika83

*Dani* tnx, i ja se nadam jer me baš dobro drma ova   :Sick:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

jutros sam zvala za nalaze od stitnjace da vidim jesu gotovi,kaze mi sestra da jesu i da su ok..znaci tsh se snizio ipak...bas sam happy :D  :D  :D  sad samo da jos budu ginek.hormoni ok i mogu na postupak u 2.mj :D  oni ce mi 14.1 bit gotovi ici cu po njih...

----------


## dani82

BarbyRi super za štitnjaču!!   :Smile:  

Evo još jednog bisera s kbc-a.... zvala sam da pitam moramo li mm i ja vadit krv za krvnu grupu i rh faktor i kao što sam već znala moramo... ali sada najbolji dio, pitam ja za utrogenes za kojeg mi nitko ništa nije rekao ili napisao i kažu mi da bi to najbolje bilo pitat odmah ginekologa (i to sam znala), ali onda ona (mislim da je bila sestra Samira) pita kada ja trebam dobit stvari.... i ja joj mrtva hladna odgovaram: krajem 2. mjeseca, ona meni da ne u 2. mjesecu nego sad.... ostala smam zbunjena što me to pita ali mislim si, dobro za nešto joj to treba i kažem joj da krajem mjeseca, kad  će ona meni na to: e dobro taj dan kad dobijete javite se i krećete u postupak  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .... pa meni je docentica rekla da se javim kad dobijem prve stvari u 2. mjesecu... a onda bi mi sam postupak bio u 3. mjesecu..... i što bi ispalo da ja pukim slučajem nisam danas nazvala, izgubila bi termin i pitaj boga kad bi ponovno došla na red.
Sva sreća na ljubaznoj sestri koja se to potrudila objasnoit kako treba.

----------


## dani82

E da i moram vam priznat da sam u totalnom šoku, otkako sam to saznala noge mi se tresu, mučno mi je.... nekako se taj postupak činio dalekim, a sad čim dobijem stvari kreće.... ne znam je li to strah, uzbuđenje, sreća.... ma sve je to pomiješano...

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* pa to je super  :D ! Što prije, to bolje! Vesela si i uzbuđena jer si sretna!   :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Ma presrtna sam, i ja se veselim da je to ranije, prije sam mislila da to nikad neće doć, a sad mi je tu za čas  :D  :D 

(ali malo me i strah)

----------


## barbyRI

> Ma presrtna sam, i ja se veselim da je to ranije, prije sam mislila da to nikad neće doć, a sad mi je tu za čas  :D  :D 
> 
> (ali malo me i strah)


super dani :D  :D  :D  vjerujem da su ti noge otkazale od uzbudjenja i iznenadjenja.....  :Smile:  

meni danas nije bio moj dan...nemam srece pa nemam..ujutro zvala za nalaz i kaze dobar je dojite po njega ja otisla i sad kako se 3 hormona stitnjace vade uvijek ja vidim na nalazu smo 2,pitam sestru di je treci i kako to da fali ?ona meni pa ne znam mozda su ga zabor napisat ili imje prifalilo markera pa nisu radili :shock: ili odite vidjet na nuklearnu nek vam daju prijepis ili cete opet vadit krv...onako flegmo,kao ja sam jos u sveu tome kriva....  :Razz:   a ja u manje od 2tj vadila 4 put vec krv.. ma cudo od naseg zdravstva,nemara... uglavom da se moj tsh snizio i to dobrano..u samo mjesec dana mi je od 7,42 dosao na o.7 i to je super..sad nece smetat za postupak.... :D   da mi nebi bio jedan sok samo danas drugi dozivim odmah kod ginek.isla po briseve kod nje jel kao gotovi su mi na tel rekla.i ok su... najprije cekam 40 min da ih uzmem samo  izasla sam za manje od minute van....  :Mad:   i odtrcim ja brzo u auto,zgrabila te papire muz me cekao ja vec na zivcima koliko me ceka..u autu ja gledam nalaze kad ono tamo samo nalaz od ureaplasme,micoplasma a klamidije i onih bakter.briseva nigdje. dodjem ja doma zovem ju i kazem kako to da toga nema?ona meni  niste pogledali dobro papir bolje pogledajte,i ja njoj citam sta pise,radi me budalu i kad je vidjela da nema kaze ne znam mozda su vam ti drugi losi pa jos nisu poslali..krasn!!!!!!!! strasno!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ja zasutim prisjelo mi..  :Crying or Very sad:  kaze ona evo vam broj od laboratorija pa zovite sutra da vidite di je to zagubilo se ili zasto nisu poslali ? sta nije to njen posaoda pita :? dobro ok sutra cu zvat ali meni sve to treba za cetvrtak jel idem i kod endokrin. na kontrolu i usput kod vlastelica reko mi javit se kad prikupim nalaze.. drzte mi fige da ne poludim sutra!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* jesi sigurna da su ti uzeli briseve za klamidiju i ovo drugo? tako sam i ja mislila da jesu, nakraju moj ginekolog uzima bris samo za ureoplazmu   :Rolling Eyes:  ... ali meni je docentica rekla da ne moram radit ostale briseve ako mi je ureoplazma ok, ta do znači da je i drugo ok (valjda9...

Što se tiče uzoraka za krv, ja sam u 1 tjednu krv vadila 3 puta, jer su mi jednom uzeli premalo uzoraka... pa me sestra mog dotora zvala da su je zvali da trebam doć dat još .... naše zdravstvo, mene više ništa ne čudi.

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRi* jesi sigurna da su ti uzeli briseve za klamidiju i ovo drugo? tako sam i ja mislila da jesu, nakraju moj ginekolog uzima bris samo za ureoplazmu   ... ali meni je docentica rekla da ne moram radit ostale briseve ako mi je ureoplazma ok, ta do znači da je i drugo ok (valjda9...
> 
> Što se tiče uzoraka za krv, ja sam u 1 tjednu krv vadila 3 puta, jer su mi jednom uzeli premalo uzoraka... pa me sestra mog dotora zvala da su je zvali da trebam doć dat još .... naše zdravstvo, mene više ništa ne čudi.


da uzeto mi je 100% jel sam sama nosila briseve na zavod i na uputnici je pisalo  a i zvala sam jutros  zavod da vidim di je zastekalo ona kaze to je poslano naknadno kod ginek,i ja zovem ginek ona opet nije nista dobila...KRASNO!!!!!!!!!!!! da ako mi hitno treba nek dodjem tamo i trazim prijepis koji moram platit...pa da neces poludit...koji nemar vlada boze sacuvaj!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
a sta se tice hormona stitnjace bila na nuklearno vidit kaze nema 3 stavke tj. T3 nisu ni radili analizu... ja pitam kako je tomoguce? jednostavno ne znaju... a ja moram imat nalaz u cetvrtak ujutro u rukama.... i da idem ponovno vadit opet mi nebi bio gotov do tada nego se ceka 10ak dana... zasto bi bilo jedostavno kad moze bit komplicirano  :Mad:

----------


## dani82

Gdje se točno vadi krv za krvnu grupu i rh faktor, u koje vrijeme i da li se može svaki dan i kad su nalazi gotovi?

----------


## barbyRI

> Gdje se točno vadi krv za krvnu grupu i rh faktor, u koje vrijeme i da li se može svaki dan i kad su nalazi gotovi?


vadi se na transfuziologiji na poliklinici na zadnjem katu i gotovi su drugi dan.

----------


## dani82

> dani82 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gdje se točno vadi krv za krvnu grupu i rh faktor, u koje vrijeme i da li se može svaki dan i kad su nalazi gotovi?
> 
> 
> vadi se na transfuziologiji na poliklinici na zadnjem katu i gotovi su drugi dan.


U koliko sat se mora doći i mora li se naručiti?

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* ne moraš se naručivat na transfuziju...samo dođeš, ali bolje da dođeš malo kasnije a ne odmah ujutro jer je gužva...oko 8,30-9h je najbolje i odmah si na redu kad svi većinom prođu.
Baš mi je drago za tebe što ulaziš u postupak...vidim da će nas biti dosta u 2. mjesecu...ma mora biti dobitan!!!:D  :D  :D 

*BarbyRI* doživjela sam sličnu stvar sa brisevima ali nisam htjela ništa govoriti jer sam mislila da se to slučajno dogodilo ali vidim da i drugi imaju pokoje "lijepo" iskustvo sa nalazima, uputnicama i KBC-om...kako nas vozaju...prave budalama...izgubila sam toliko vremena sa njihovim uputicama da je to nenormalno....super što ti se snizio TSH...
ah, kad sam ja prorok   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
vidiš da sam ti dobro rekla a ti si se živcirala bezveze...

----------


## dani82

> Baš mi je drago za tebe što ulaziš u postupak...vidim da će nas biti dosta u 2. mjesecu...ma mora biti dobitan!!!:D  :D  :D 
> 
> 
> ah, kad sam ja prorok


Nadam se da ćeš i što se tiče ove rečenice gore biti prorok   :Kiss:

----------


## Kikica1

Ne znam da li ce ti raditi probleme radi stitnjace. Recimo meni tsh dosta varira od niskog ispod normale pa do skoro gornje granice. U nacelu ako ti ne stima tsh traze se t3 i t4 pa ako su oni okej to ti ne sprijeci postupak. Meni su uvijek radili samo tsh i t4.

----------


## barbyRI

> *dani82* ne moraš se naručivat na transfuziju...samo dođeš, ali bolje da dođeš malo kasnije a ne odmah ujutro jer je gužva...oko 8,30-9h je najbolje i odmah si na redu kad svi većinom prođu.
> Baš mi je drago za tebe što ulaziš u postupak...vidim da će nas biti dosta u 2. mjesecu...ma mora biti dobitan!!!:D  :D  :D 
> 
> *BarbyRI* doživjela sam sličnu stvar sa brisevima ali nisam htjela ništa govoriti jer sam mislila da se to slučajno dogodilo ali vidim da i drugi imaju pokoje "lijepo" iskustvo sa nalazima, uputnicama i KBC-om...kako nas vozaju...prave budalama...izgubila sam toliko vremena sa njihovim uputicama da je to nenormalno....super što ti se snizio TSH...
> ah, kad sam ja prorok    
> vidiš da sam ti dobro rekla a ti si se živcirala bezveze...


da draga bila si prava prorocica  :Laughing:    samo ovaj T3 sad nemam i sta cu.. :? recu kako je bilo valjda nije tako on vazan ko tsh.  nadam se....bit ce nas u 2.mj hrpa....a cure jel znate vi kojeg datuma ste narucene tocno? jel pocela koja sa stimulacijama?
cudno mi je mi 25.1naruceni za pravnika ali nam nisu rekli u koliko sati...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## barbyRI

> Ne znam da li ce ti raditi probleme radi stitnjace. Recimo meni tsh dosta varira od niskog ispod normale pa do skoro gornje granice. U nacelu ako ti ne stima tsh traze se t3 i t4 pa ako su oni okej to ti ne sprijeci postupak. Meni su uvijek radili samo tsh i t4.


meni je ginek rekao da TSH mora biti u granicama  normale tj.do negdje 2,3 najvise da bi se moglo u postupak i da mi se nije snizio nebi mogla ic.iako su mi T3 i T4 uvijek ok.

----------


## vita22

> diabolica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *dani82* ne moraš se naručivat na transfuziju...samo dođeš, ali bolje da dođeš malo kasnije a ne odmah ujutro jer je gužva...oko 8,30-9h je najbolje i odmah si na redu kad svi većinom prođu.
> Baš mi je drago za tebe što ulaziš u postupak...vidim da će nas biti dosta u 2. mjesecu...ma mora biti dobitan!!!:D  :D  :D 
> 
> *BarbyRI* doživjela sam sličnu stvar sa brisevima ali nisam htjela ništa govoriti jer sam mislila da se to slučajno dogodilo ali vidim da i drugi imaju pokoje "lijepo" iskustvo sa nalazima, uputnicama i KBC-om...kako nas vozaju...prave budalama...izgubila sam toliko vremena sa njihovim uputicama da je to nenormalno....super što ti se snizio TSH...
> ah, kad sam ja prorok    
> vidiš da sam ti dobro rekla a ti si se živcirala bezveze...
> ...


ja sam  u ponedjeljak zvala za pravnika naručili su me 1.2. i rekla mi je da dojdem oko 9 i pol da je tako najbolje kad završe sa svim sastancima....mene su isto stavili za 2.mjesec to sam u ponedjeljak saznala tek......

----------


## barbyRI

ja moram 25.1 bas cudno da mi nisu rekli kad.pitat cu cetvrtak na humanoj...a gdje se ide to pravniku isto u rodilistu ili?
mene pocelo nesto probadat svako toliko dolje,pogotovo ujutro kad se pomokrim.. a danas me i tokom dana zabolilo par puta..strah me da me ne ulovi opet onaj jaki cistitis..  :Crying or Very sad:  i zadnjih mjesec dana dosta jako mokrim...ali nista me ne boli dok mokrim samo iza toga...
drzite mi fige sutra idem vidjet za nalaz briseva sta mi nisu dali da vidim ocu ga uspjet dobit... a od hormona nikom nis nema ga i dovidjenja...bas sam bjesna na njihov nemar...  :Mad:

----------


## dani82

> r....bit ce nas u 2.mj hrpa....a cure jel znate vi kojeg datuma ste narucene tocno? jel pocela koja sa stimulacijama?


Ne mogu ti reći točno koji si datum naručena za postupak jer ne znaju točno kada ćeš dobiti menstruaciju.... Meni su rekli da nazovem 1 dan kad dobijem i tada je točan dan... Mislim da svi koji dobiju iza 16.,17.1. tada ulaze u postupak jer će puncija i transver u tom ciklusu biti u 2. mjesecu... Tako da si izračunaš kad bi otprilike trebala dobit stvari i znat ćeš kad ulaziš u postupak.

----------


## diabolica

Meni ne vade T3 i T4 više...jer mi je TSH u redu...nema potrebe ih vaditi...bitan je TSH....

----------


## diabolica

E da....jučer sam dobila recepte od svoje ginekologice za Klomifen i Utrogestane....sad stvarno sve imam i čekam stvari ...trebam dobiti 29.01. 
Ajde curke trudilice za 2. mjesec javite koja je prije a koja poslije mene na redu?

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> r....bit ce nas u 2.mj hrpa....a cure jel znate vi kojeg datuma ste narucene tocno? jel pocela koja sa stimulacijama?
> 
> 
> Ne mogu ti reći točno koji si datum naručena za postupak jer ne znaju točno kada ćeš dobiti menstruaciju.... Meni su rekli da nazovem 1 dan kad dobijem i tada je točan dan... Mislim da svi koji dobiju iza 16.,17.1. tada ulaze u postupak jer će puncija i transver u tom ciklusu biti u 2. mjesecu... Tako da si izračunaš kad bi otprilike trebala dobit stvari i znat ćeš kad ulaziš u postupak.


kad ja ne znam kad cu ih dobit tocno,imala sma ovaj mj 5. ali ja ih bez dabrostona ne dobijem u zadnje vrijeme.morala bi ga opet pocet pit ako mislim dobit ih,sutra cu vidjet sa vlastelicem ako ga uspijem ulovit i ako    stignem jel idem kod endica a ko zna koliko cu tamo cekat..

danas ujutro isla po nalaz kod ginek,odgodila druge obaveze sta sam imala,jucer mi je rekla da je zvala zavod i da ce mi konacno nalaz u 9h bit 100% tu.. ja dodjem tamo nalaz nije stigao,i ona flegma nisu ga poslali i to je to..a meni za sutra treba...  :Mad:  kaze odite na zavod nek vam daju prijepis..i lijepo placat moram radi njihovog nemara  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dani82

> E da....jučer sam dobila recepte od svoje ginekologice za Klomifen i Utrogestane....sad stvarno sve imam i čekam stvari ...trebam dobiti 29.01. 
> Ajde curke trudilice za 2. mjesec javite koja je prije a koja poslije mene na redu?


 :D  :D ... mi cemo biti na blizu, ja bi trebala dobit 25.1. ...

*BarbyRi* grozni su!!

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* ajme umirem od napetosti, svaki dan križam na kalendaru  :Raspa:

----------


## dani82

I ja.... a meni muž danas: Ma kako smo vi to već u postupku  :shock: .... šta nismo mogli to odgodit za neku godinu dvije...   :Laughing:   Jadan prestrašen je sav, kaže da poslije transfera uopće neću ništa radit samo ležat. 

*Diabolica* i tebi je ovo prvi put... joj, joj  :D

----------


## barbyRI

moj meni kaze neki dan ajme mene je strah za tebe sta se vise blizi taj 2.mj kako ces ti to sve izdrzat,te injekcije i ostalo.....zna da sam inace kukavica sta se tice injekcija,igala... ja kazem kako su druge cu i ja valjda.... smo da bude poslije rezultata sve se to izdrzi....


cure moje zelim vam od sveg srca svima da vam postpak bude uspjesan i da sljedeci put kad se budemo nalazile sve budemo sa busicama,da budemo debeje i da se jedva gegamo....  :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

dan!
od 8 ujutro sam po bolnici i pregledima.obavila na zavodu,digla nalaz,napravili mi prijepis naravno platila ga iako nisam smjela,ali dobro uglavnom da sam nalaz ja dobila.i ok je kalmidija negativna :D 
isla dignut i ginek. hormone,koliko se ja kuzim u redu su i oni..za sad je s moje strane sve ok,samo muza spermiogram nas muci....da se bar jos i to popravi.. obavila sam i endokrinologa,kaze da se super mi snizio tsh,i da su ok nalazi...za 4.6 mj na kontrolu kad zatrudnim ranije(ako zatrudnim  :Smile:  ) i redovito svaki mjesec vadit hormone...
isla na humanu do vlastelica i dodjem dolje nikog nema.u ambulantama sve nesto sreduju,radnici rade na veliko..kad izadje sestra samira i ja pitam gdje je vlastelic kaze nema ga isao je kuci bioje dezuran danas a inace cetvrtak radi na humanoj tako da nisam nista obavila.u ponedjeljak idem kod psihologa pa cu onda navratit..

----------


## vita22

Ej cure ja obavila skoro sve još 26. psiholog ostalo u redu čekam stvari 5.2. pa krećemo svi na humanu jeeeeeee........ :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tigrical

Cure, sutra je kavica! Stižete li?

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure, sutra je kavica! Stižete li?


ja da........ :D  ali cini mi se da puno njih ne,mnoge su se javile sad nema ni glasa od njih...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

I ja stižem  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dani82

*vitta22* i ja ćemo skupa doć s otočića.... vidim se ubrzo    :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Da naravno Dani....i ostali mi stižemo.........jeeee

----------


## kika83

I Kika stiže   :Grin:    :D   :D   :D   :D   :D

----------


## dani82

:D  :D  :D

----------


## barbyRI

cure a kad moramo dat kopiju vjencanog lista i osobnih iskaznica?to mi ne treba sutra kod psihologa :?

----------


## GIZMOS

Barbi, kod psihologa ti ne treba ništa (samo putnica) i super je! Ja sam bila oduševljena doktoricom. Testovi sami po sebi su mi bezveze, ali razgovor je bio ugodan i pozitivan! Sretno sutra

----------


## barbyRI

bila jutros na humanoj,vise nemaju radove... :D 
odmah sam bila gotova ,vlastelic mi pogledao nalaz od stitnjace,kaze super,snizio se tsh,ali jos uvijek mi nije rekao koje lijekove da narucim...  :Rolling Eyes:   da kad obavim psihologa i prvnika 25.1 da se javim da cemo onda...ja pitam sta nece bit kasno jel ko zna koliko se ceka kod moje socij. ginek.za lijekove on kaze ako ne uspijemo u 2.mj onda cemo u 3.mj u postupak..  :Razz:  
obavila sam danas psihologicu...karin je strava zena toliko draga,smirena..jos je jedna bila psihologinja s njom.obe su super  :Smile:   ajme koliko pitanja,mila majko.a smotana pitanja da ne mogu biti smotanija.  :Laughing:  dobili smo potvrdu da smo sposobni biti roditelji  :Laughing:

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* ajde super nek si to obavila...šta su promijenili/obnovili na humanoj sa ovim radovima? Jel se šta vidi ili?

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* ajde super nek si to obavila...šta su promijenili/obnovili na humanoj sa ovim radovima? Jel se šta vidi ili?


pa nista posebno nisma primjetila koliko sam bila dve minute unutra..mislim da su samo farbali zidove..
ej draga ti si rekla da je pravnik u onoj maloj zgradi,kucici ispod nuklearne jelda,pise anestezilogija? ja danas kazem samiri pravnik je tamo jela tako,jel nije mi rekla u koliko sati kad me narrucila..a ona kaze kakvoj maloj zgradi,kakvoj anestezilologiji,isto u poliklinici je gdje i psiholog samo je ovo na prizemlju. valjda su promjenili....kamo ste vi ostale cure bile?

----------


## barbyRI

joj cure danas kad sam bila gore na 5. katu kod psihologice koliko beba sam vidjela,bas su ih vozile po sobama mamama..ajme malih pincica,sve crne duge kosice,bas sam se raznjezila...a stalno su plakale  :Crying or Very sad:   kaze kuljanicka tako cete i vi uskoro,i vidimo se mi brzo na ovom katu...  :Smile:  
pozlatile joj se rijeci :D

----------


## barbyRI

cure pa gdje ste?nema nikog vec par dana...  :Crying or Very sad:  
ne glava ne prestaje opet bolit,dabrostoni me unistavaju... a sta cu kad ne mogu bez njih.... zadnjih dana sam mamurna,samo me neki san,umor lovi...

----------


## kika83

> cure pa gdje ste?nema nikog vec par dana...  
> ne glava ne prestaje opet bolit,dabrostoni me unistavaju... a sta cu kad ne mogu bez njih.... zadnjih dana sam mamurna,samo me neki san,umor lovi...


Draga, mi smo ti zadnje dane na fejsu  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure pa gdje ste?nema nikog vec par dana...  
> ne glava ne prestaje opet bolit,dabrostoni me unistavaju... a sta cu kad ne mogu bez njih.... zadnjih dana sam mamurna,samo me neki san,umor lovi...
> 
> 
> Draga, mi smo ti zadnje dane na fejsu


a tako,pustile ste me samu tu...  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Ajme, štrajkate! A šta ću ja čitati?   :Laughing:  

Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja ne štrajkam, tu sam! Nemam ništa protiv fejsa, ali kada informacije dođu ovdje i drugima su korisne, pa šteta da se ne dopisujete više ovdje.
Uskoro će se zaredati i vaši postupci i ja ih s nestrpljenjem očekujem i želim svima puno, puno uspjeha...(žao mi je što nisam mogla na rječku kavicu pa se nadam da ću se za drugu moći bolje organizirati, ali teško mi je bilo tražiti promjenu smjene jer ionako stalno nešto molim, tražim i već mi je pomalo neugodno na poslu).
Tigrical, kakvi su tvoji planovi?

----------


## kika83

> Ajme, štrajkate! A šta ću ja čitati?   
> 
> Svima


Ma ne, malo smo se zapričale na fejsu  :Grin:

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* svi smo se pitali gdje si (na kavici), drugi put se, nadam se, vidimo.

Ja čekam da prođe par mjeseci od postupka, pa opet kod dr. Reša, mislim u 4. mjesecu.

----------


## tigrical

Čak sam razmišljala, s obzirom da po novom zakonu   :Evil or Very Mad:   imam još tri bespl. postupka, da ih ubacim između skupljanja eurića za Slo, ali nemam snage čekati, naručivati se, papirologija...možda.

----------


## GIZMOS

Onda čemo skupa u deželu u 4 mjesecu, a što se tiče Hrvatske i meni je najgori dio ova papirologija, ali odradila sam i psihologa i pravnika pa mi je to sad spremno za "nekad" kad mi bude trebalo. Razmišljam čak o Svetom duhu ili nekoj zagrebačkoj klinici...jednostavno mi je potrebna neka promjena, u rijeku sam počela iči sa grčem u želucu zbog nekih x faktora

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* kojih to faktora? Koliko si uopće postupaka napravila u Rijeci??

Evo ja sitno brojim do početka svog postupka, izgleda da ću ja probijat led   :Grin:

----------


## GIZMOS

Pet inseminacija sam imala u Rijeci, i sada bi trebala u drugom na klomifenski, ali ne mogu zbog Maribora jer moram krenut s pilulama.
A o x faktorima ne bi jer su to moja gledišta na koja drugi možda gledaju iz drugog kuta i stvari izgledaju potpuno drugačije. A možda neka nova klinika donese nova, potpuno drukčija iskustva. Dok ne probam neću znati!

----------


## GIZMOS

Dani82, sretno! Kad očekuješ menzis? Kad krečeš?

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* neka ti dežela bude dobitna, pa nećeš u Zg!

*dani82* još malo, pa akcija! Još neki broje sitno, a iako je samo čitač šaljemo joj   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

joj cure mene svaki dan vec par dana nabija u trbuhu koda cu dobit,nekako cudno.a moram ih dobit tek oko 5-8.2. sad sam tek na dabrostonima,jos 8 dana moram pit...sta bi to moglo bit :?  papa mi uredna,utz ok,brisevi ok,hormoni ok.... :?

----------


## kika83

*Tigrical* draga jedno pitanjce za tebe  :Smile:  
Kolika pauza mora biti između stimuliranih postupaka? Dali se između tih stimuliranih može ić na klomifen?

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* hvala na lijepim željama.... ja se također nadam da do Zagreba nećeš ni doć jer ćeš dobit malog janeza ili janezicu ili oboje   :Heart:   :Heart:  

*Tigrical.*... da tvoja frendica i ja smo dan razlike, ja trebam dobit 25.1. ali kod mene je to uvijek +2 -2 dana, tako da ćemo vidit kad točno.

----------


## dani82

E da zaboravih pitat: Vi koje ste bile u Ri na postupku do koliko ste sati prijavljivale 1dc?

----------


## kika83

> E da zaboravih pitat: Vi koje ste bile u Ri na postupku do koliko ste sati prijavljivale 1dc?


Kako misliš prijavljivale?? Zoveš ujutro, svejedno.

----------


## tigrical

*Kika83* trebala bi bit pauza od 4 mjeseca, to je dovoljno. A što se tiče klomifena mislim da se može između ubacit, jedna suborka je bila sa mnom u postupku u 11./12. mj. i sad je na klomifenu za 01./02. mj.

----------


## kika83

> *Kika83* trebala bi bit pauza od 4 mjeseca, to je dovoljno. A što se tiče klomifena mislim da se može između ubacit, jedna suborka je bila sa mnom u postupku u 11./12. mj. i sad je na klomifenu za 01./02. mj.


Super, tnx   :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

> dani82 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E da zaboravih pitat: Vi koje ste bile u Ri na postupku do koliko ste sati prijavljivale 1dc?
> 
> 
> Kako misliš prijavljivale?? Zoveš ujutro, svejedno.


Krivo sam se izrazila... Do koliko sati trebaš dobit da bi ti se to računalo ko 1dc?

----------


## Aurora*

*dani82* u Rijeci na Humanoj kazu da ako dobijes do 15h onda to racunas kao 1. dc. Ako dobijes poslije 15h onda 1. dc racunas tek iduci dan.

----------


## dani82

Sad sam našla papirić na kojem sam zapisala što mi je Samira rekla za 1dc, a nisam ga mogla nać.... piše do *14* sati.

----------


## Aurora*

> Sad sam našla papirić na kojem sam zapisala što mi je Samira rekla za 1dc, a nisam ga mogla nać.... piše do *14* sati.


Je, imas pravo! Sad sam isla provjeriti i ja taj podatak. Upamtila sam da se radi o nekom zacudjujuce ranom satu do kojeg priznaju 1. dc. 15h mi je valjda ostalo u sjecanju jer sam ja u svom prvom postupku M dobila bas oko 15h (par minuta iza  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i sestra mi je rekla neka drugi dan brojim kao 1. dc. 

Inace ja za 1. dc brojim uvijek onaj u kojem mi M stvarno dodje pa radilo se to doslovno i o pet do ponoci. Ali, prilikom stimulacije u Rijeci sam napravila tako kako su rekli. Kod Resa sam brojala vec po svoje.   :Grin:  

I oba puta je bilo sve OK.   :Wink:

----------


## kika83

Šta nije 14h malo prerano? Ja računam ako dobijem do 18h onda mi je to 1dc a ako dobijem poslije 18h onda idući dan. Tako mi je rečeno od više ginekologa, pa  :/

----------


## dani82

Mislim da je stvar u tome da su oni tamo do 14 sati i do onda im se može javit, a za stimulaciju nije velika razlika od kojeg dc je počneš koristit kad je stvar u samo pola dana (barem je tako za klomifen, s ostalim stimulacijama nisam upoznata).

Ja inače isto računam 1dc onaj dan kad sam dobila dok ne odem spavati.

.... sad mi je palo na pamet, a što ako dobijem u subotu i nedjelju kako da im javim 1dc??? Pretpostavljam da treba javit u ponedjeljak.

----------


## kika83

> Mislim da je stvar u tome da su oni tamo do 14 sati i do onda im se može javit, a za stimulaciju nije velika razlika od kojeg dc je počneš koristit kad je stvar u samo pola dana (barem je tako za klomifen, s ostalim stimulacijama nisam upoznata).
> 
> Ja inače isto računam 1dc onaj dan kad sam dobila dok ne odem spavati.
> 
> .... sad mi je palo na pamet, a što ako dobijem u subotu i nedjelju kako da im javim 1dc??? Pretpostavljam da treba javit u ponedjeljak.


Ja ču računat kao i do sada ali ču svejedno to opet provjerit kod V.
Da, njima je glavno da se javiš prije nego počneš s klomifenom. Mora ti Samira dati dozvolu da možeš počet pit( provjeri dali si na listi i onda možeš). Ako dobiješ u sub, u pon počinješ piti i taman prije nego počneš ih zvrcneš.

----------


## Ameli

drage cure vidim da ste krenule s postupcima pa sam vam došla poželiti sreću. meni je isto rečeno da pauza između stimuliranih ciklusa mora biti od 4-6 mjeseci a između možete ubaciti koji prirodnjak s klomifenima ili bez ali na kbc rijeka je to trenutno nemoguće jer imaju određenu kvotu pacijenata koje mogu mjesečno primiti. moja prijateljica je bila u 11.mj. i kada nije uspjela naručili su je tek za 5. mj. iako je bila samo s klomifenima, kažu gužva.
ja samo odustala od postupka u 2.mjesecu jer nakon svih komplikacija koje su mi se dogodile (vanmaternična trudnoća) treba mi malo odmaka od svega i trebam si posložiti u glavi gdje i kako dalje.
svima   :Kiss:   i sretno!

----------


## kika83

> drage cure vidim da ste krenule s postupcima pa sam vam došla poželiti sreću. meni je isto rečeno da pauza između stimuliranih ciklusa mora biti od 4-6 mjeseci a između možete ubaciti koji prirodnjak s klomifenima ili bez ali na kbc rijeka je to trenutno nemoguće jer imaju određenu kvotu pacijenata koje mogu mjesečno primiti. moja prijateljica je bila u 11.mj. i kada nije uspjela naručili su je tek za 5. mj. iako je bila samo s klomifenima, kažu gužva.
> ja samo odustala od postupka u 2.mjesecu jer nakon svih komplikacija koje su mi se dogodile (vanmaternična trudnoća) treba mi malo odmaka od svega i trebam si posložiti u glavi gdje i kako dalje.
> svima    i sretno!


Vidiš ja sam isto bila u 11mj ali sam naručena za 3mj, bila bi i prije ali nestignem riješit pravnika i psihologa na vrijeme. Vjerovatno je pacijentica dr Vlastelića pa zato  mora toliko čekati.

----------


## lucija83

Ameli drzi mi se doci ce vec sve na svoje i ugledat ces ti jedno ili dva srceka koje kucaju za tebe   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:                                A svim ostalim curama vibrrrriram do neba da ugledaju plusiće i pozitivne bete puse velike svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Cure koje ste kod docentice kada su kod nje folikulometrije? I koliko cca traju?

----------


## innu

:Bye:  svima vama koje krećete u postupak u 2mj, evo malo ~~~, evo i mene odmah poslije vas...

----------


## GIZMOS

> Cure koje ste kod docentice kada su kod nje folikulometrije? I koliko cca traju?


Bitno je da dođeš oko 8, sestre te upišu da si došla i onda čekaš. Obično sve bude gotovo najkasnije do deset (ja barem nikad nisam čekala više od 2 sata, a sve ovisi kojim redosljedom dolaze doktori i čiji pacijenti ulaze prvi. Ja sam nekako po mom iskustvu skužila da ona dođe zadnja negdje oko 9-9.30. Sam ultrazvuk traje 2-3 minute! U biti kad krene ide brzo, jedino čekaš dok ne dođe određeni doktor

----------


## dani82

Tnx Gizmos!! Bit će mi to malo problematično zbog posla, ali što ću.

Jeste čitale u Novom listu da od nove godine i u kbc-u Rijeka smrzavaju jajne stanice?

----------


## Aurora*

Bas sam krenulo pisati o informaciji o zamrzavanju jajnih stanica u Rijeci i vidim da me *dani28* pretekla.  :Smile: 

Mene je to sto danas pise u Novom listu jako iznenadilo obzirom da mi je dr. V. sam bio rekao da u Rijeci nece zamrzavati JS. Mora da se od tada ipak nesto promijenilo i to je dobra vijest. 

Cekamo onda i prvu trudnoci iz zamrznute jajne stanice i u Rijeci! Voljela bih da bude to jedna od vas koje ste sada u postupku i tu na forumu pa da cujemo iskustvo iz prve ruke.

Ipak, nemojmo se previse zavaravati s tim "dobrim vijestima" i borimo se i dalje da se zakon promijeni tako da bude dozvoljena oplodnja svih jajnih stanica kao i zamrzavanje zametaka!

----------


## kika83

Baš sam čitala. Napokon nešto dobro iz kbc-a  :D   :D   :D

----------


## dani82

*Aurora* moje je mišljenje vezano za smrzavanje jajnih stanica ostalo nepromijenjeno od kako je zakon bio u pripremi... jedino zašto smatram da je u redu da su se na kbc-u osposobili za smrzavanje js je to da smatram da ako sam ja morala prolazit svakakve nonsentnosti kako bi ispoštovala dio zakona koji se odnosi na mene onda smatram da i ustnove/država/ ili tko već mora ispoštovt svoj dio i zamrznuti one moje stanice koje se zbog ovog zakona ne smiju oploditi.
Svjesna sam kolike su šanse da se te stanice uspješno odmrznu a kamoli oplode, ali svejedno mi je lakše da znam da se s njima ipak nešto pokušalo.

----------


## barbyRI

rijesila danas i pravnika.....koji kaos bi  na poliklinici....dodjem ja tamo pitam gdje moram ici da sam kao u 10h narucena kaze mi na salteru sestra odite do kraja hodnika i pitajte sestru koju vidite gdje morate cekat i odem ja kad mene na ulazu napade masa ljudi,tj. parova i kazu svi mi ovdje cekamo za pravnika..a bilo ih je jedno 6,7 parova..kad tamo i unutra jos jedno 2,3.na kraju se utanovilo da je nas oko12 parova bilo u 10h naruceno....bas krasno!!!!!!! a iza nas za 11h jos 5,6 sigurno...pricala sam sa jednom zenom kaze da sad na ljeto ide na postupak i da ce joj biti 10 put..  :Crying or Very sad:  uzas....ja joj se divim i svim ostalima koji to prolaze..trebas stvarno dobre zivce imat,nista drugo...bial odmah na humanu se javit jel mi rekao vlastelic da dodjem kad obavim pravnika ali ga opet nije bilo,da nek sutra dodjem,pitala sam sta nece bit kasno mi za narucit injekcije kaze ne,jel da sad po novome vise ne treba narucivat od socij. ginek. nego oni daju na humanoj..super,jedna briga manje..

----------


## Ati

Nova sam ovdje iako forum pratim već duže vrijeme. 
Evo da razložim naš problem. Suprug ima azoospermiu i nisu nam dali nikakve nade da bi se to moglo okrenuti na bolje. Ja sam, izgleda, sklona cistama što nije ništa strašno, ali svakako ne pomaže. Interesira me, sad po novom zakonu, kako funkcionira potpomognuta oplodnja s doniranim spolnim stanicama. Je li itko već imao takva iskustva kod nas?
Unaprijed hvala na pomoći.

----------


## Ameli

Ati prvo da ti poželim dobrodošlicu i zaželim da čim prije postaneš trbušasta. nažalost neznam odgovor na tvoje pitanje ali bojim se kako je zakon tek nedavno stupio na snagu da još u klinikama nisu uspjeli taj dio realizirati jer se treba stvoriti nekakva lista donora a ženama se određuju donirane js od donorke sa sličnim karakteristikama, tako barem rade u stranim državama.

----------


## kika83

*Ati* dobrodošla. Ja ti neznam ništa o tome, probaj malo prošvrljati rodom možda nađeš nešto o tome. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Ati* dobrodošla!!   :Smile:  
Mislim da se o donaciji js još ništa ne govori jer se taj dio još nije počeo primjenjivat... meni nije jasno zašto bi vi išli na donaciju jajne stanice ako je s tobom sve u redu osim malih problema s cistom?

*BarbyRi* kako si ti? Trčiš po bolnicama vidim   :Kiss:  

Ja danas računam kao 1.dc.... u četvrtak počinjem s klomifenima, a u utorak 2.2. mi je prva folikulometrija.

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* kako je naša *Čitalica*... je li dobila ili krenula sa stimulacijom??

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* je, dobila je i danas joj je prvi dan protokola. Bila je jutros i dobila Decapeptyl. Ruka joj je poplavila (bolje da sam joj ja davala injekcije  8) ), od sutra će joj u trbuh. 

[b]Čitalice* znam da nas čitaš i šaljemo ti    za uspješan početak!*

----------


## tigrical

Ovo mi je 200-ti post, pa ću ga iskoristit da zaželim sreću svim u postupku u veljači! Neka vam veljača bude kao macama   :Laughing:   MIJAU!

----------


## dani82

I ja se nadam da će nam veljača biti ko i micama   :Heart:  

*Čitalice* evo ti pusa i od mene i vidimo se 8.dc na folikulometriji   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

evo izvjesca....  :Smile:  
jutros bila na humanoj..da se definitivno dog za stimulaciju..kad pocinjem..posto sam sad na dabrostonima jos 11.dan ih uzimam kaze dr uzimajte ih jos sljedeci mj pa cemo u 3. na postupak..medejutim odjednom se predomislio zove samiru i akze pisite ju za sutra,sutra pocinjemo....ja ostala,nisam se nadala....dali mi 7 injekcija Decapeptyla odmah sutra popodne moram doc na ginek da mi daju...jela ja ne znam  o tome nista...prvi puta sm u tom i totalno zbunjena...
receno mi je da mogu u nogu,guzu ili trbuh primit...sta vi cure kazete di mi je najbolje,di najmanje boli :?   :Crying or Very sad:   pise mi decapeptyl 0.1mg od 23 dana ciklusa(tj.27.1.2010)
gonal F75 2 amp od treceg dana ciklusa...
i utrogestan caps/II scat. to sam podigla u ljekarni.

moze mi netko reci koliko tih gonala cu morat primit,koliko sve skupa onda injekcija? nemas tamo bas koga pitat...  :Crying or Very sad:   danas dok sam dog sa dr neki tip bio kod njega sjedio na stolici do mene nisam ni pitat nista mogla....  :Mad:  
jos jedno mozda glupo pitanje...  :Smile:   da li se mozes keksat ovo vrijeme dok se uzimaju injekcije,znaci do punkcije...?da me netko ne shvati krivo nije da ne mogu bez toga nego pitam cisto da znam...citala sm danas u uputama decapeptyla da se mora iskljucit trudnoca prije nego se pocne korisiti.a mene nitko nije ni pregledao ni utz mi radio..sta ako sam slucajno trudna?mislim nisam ja te srece ali ako se desilo?jel imala sam bas plodne dane i radili smo....  :Smile:   a i danima vec imam zgaravice pogotovo ujutro i mucnine vec 5,6 dana cim se probudim ujutro...

----------


## barbyRI

> *Ati* dobrodošla!!   
> Mislim da se o donaciji js još ništa ne govori jer se taj dio još nije počeo primjenjivat... meni nije jasno zašto bi vi išli na donaciju jajne stanice ako je s tobom sve u redu osim malih problema s cistom?
> 
> *BarbyRi* kako si ti? Trčiš po bolnicama vidim   
> 
> Ja danas računam kao 1.dc.... u četvrtak počinjem s klomifenima, a u utorak 2.2. mi je prva folikulometrija.


a dani82 evo dosao i nas dan...  :Smile:   ti si na klomifenima..mene stavio na dugi protokol odmah...valjda zbog muza spermiograma...
znaci sve smo tu negdje i diabolica i mayica01 pocinju ove dane... :D  tko jos?
na kojoj se vi stimulaciji ostale? zna mozda tko kakve su nuspojave jos od gonala i ostaloga? cula sam da napuhnutost,debljanje,nervoza,depresija... aja sve to vec imam i sad....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika83

Barby pikalice  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Cure koje ste krenule ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 za vas. Mislim na vas i držim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

cure a kad ste vi odlazile na pikice ujutro ili popodne?meni rekli da biram,meni vise odg popodne a sad sam cula da je bolje ujutro zbog razine nekih hormona... :/

----------


## Aurora*

*barbyRI* budi sretna sto si tako nenadano brzo krenula s postupkom i nista ne brini, sve sto ti ne bude jasno mozes pitati na forumu i sigurno ces dobiti odgovor.

Sutra dakle odi po prvu injekciju Decapeptyla kako ti je receno, a moja topla preporuka ti je da ih tom prilikom zamolis da ti samo pokazu kako se daju injekcije i da se dalje pikas sama. To ti je vrlo jednostavno, nista ne boli i ima puno prednosti u odnosu na to da svaki dan moras ici da te netko drugi pika.

Najbolje je da se pikas u trbuh. Ne zato sto tako najmanje boli, jer su iglice toliko tanke i malene da ne boli bez obzira gdje se pikas, nego zato sto je tako najjednostavnije. Sve u vezi pikanja imas na temi samodavanje injekcija gdje mozes i pitati u vezi toga, ako ostane nesto sto nije jasno.

Gonale ces primati po svoj prilici 10 dana. Kad krenes s Gonalom (2 ampule idu u jednu spricu, pa je to samo jedna injekcija) nastavljas i sa Decapeptylom sve do stoperice. Znaci od 3. dc ces svaki dan dobiti dvije injekcije. Preporucujem ti da si sama odredis vrijeme koje ti je najprikladnije za davanje injekcija, jer u ono vrijeme u koje si budes dala prvu injekciju trebas dati i sve ostale. 

Spolne odnose mozes normalno imati tamo negdje do stoperice ili jos bolje do nekih 3 dana prije punkcije. 3-5 dana je optimalna apsinencija za davanje sjemena.

Ako sumnjas da si trudna, odnosno, ako simptome koje imas pripisujes trudnoci, napravi test. Ako su simptomi posljedica trudnoce i test ce biti pozitivan. Inace, nije preveliki problem ako ustanovis da si trudna, a vec pocnes sa Decapeptylom. To se zna desiti, kao sto se upravo desilo i forumasici marti26.

Nadam se da ce ti napisano biti od koristi, a ako budes imala jos pitanja potrazi teme koje u vezi toga vec postoje i pitaj tamo, jer ovdje za to bas i nije mjesto.

Sretno!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* budi sretna sto si tako nenadano brzo krenula s postupkom i nista ne brini, sve sto ti ne bude jasno mozes pitati na forumu i sigurno ces dobiti odgovor.
> 
> Sutra dakle odi po prvu injekciju Decapeptyla kako ti je receno, a moja topla preporuka ti je da ih tom prilikom zamolis da ti samo pokazu kako se daju injekcije i da se dalje pikas sama. To ti je vrlo jednostavno, nista ne boli i ima puno prednosti u odnosu na to da svaki dan moras ici da te netko drugi pika.
> 
> Najbolje je da se pikas u trbuh. Ne zato sto tako najmanje boli, jer su iglice toliko tanke i malene da ne boli bez obzira gdje se pikas, nego zato sto je tako najjednostavnije. Sve u vezi pikanja imas na temi samodavanje injekcija gdje mozes i pitati u vezi toga, ako ostane nesto sto nije jasno.
> 
> Gonale ces primati po svoj prilici 10 dana. Kad krenes s Gonalom (2 ampule idu u jednu spricu, pa je to samo jedna injekcija) nastavljas i sa Decapeptylom sve do stoperice. Znaci od 3. dc ces svaki dan dobiti dvije injekcije. Preporucujem ti da si sama odredis vrijeme koje ti je najprikladnije za davanje injekcija, jer u ono vrijeme u koje si budes dala prvu injekciju trebas dati i sve ostale. 
> 
> Spolne odnose mozes normalno imati tamo negdje do stoperice ili jos bolje do nekih 3 dana prije punkcije. 3-5 dana je optimalna apsinencija za davanje sjemena.
> ...


draga hvalati puno na ovom opsirnom postu...pomogla si mi...ja ti decapeptyl imam vec 7 injekcija danas dobila samo gonal jos nisam....znaci ne smeta ako popodne idem tamo da mi daju?isla bi mozda prvih par puta onda bi si sama nastavila da ne moram stalno tamo ici i trost vrijeme.
sta se tice trudnoce ako i jesam opet ne mogu znat i da radim test jel bi to rano bilo...a i za utz mislim..a zbunilo me to jelu uputama pise da se mora iskljucit najprije trudnoca...
jos da te pitam nesto akad bi moglabit stopericami ako sutra pocnem sa decapeptylom?

----------


## Aurora*

Ma ne trebas ici ni par puta na injekciju, dosta je i jedanput. To je zbilja krajnje jednostavno, pogotovo Decapeptyl koji je vec gotova injekcija, samo skines kapicu, istisnes zrak i piknes se u trbuh kojeg si prvo ocistila alkoholom. I gotovo. Kada si poslijepodne mislila ici na injekciju? Procitaj na onom topiku koji sam ti dala sta su cure pisale o vremenu davanja injekcija, ali ja mislim da mozes komotno i poslijepodne i da je najvaznije uvijek u isto vrijeme. 

7 Decapeptyla bi ti trebalo biti dovoljno taman negdje do menstruacije. Kad dobijes M moras se javiti sestri, ili ako slucajno ne dobijes takodjer se moras javiti kad potrosis sve Decapeptyle. S Decapeptylima ne smijes raditi pauzu. Osim naravno ako prije ne zagledas plus na testu, kada se opet obavezno moras javiti sestri.

A to sto pise na uputama za lijek, to pise na svakom lijeku i samo zbog toga ne brini. Ako sumnjas na trudnocu napravi dakle test kad mislis da je vrijeme za to ili pricekaj M, koja bi ti trebala doci za cca. 7 dana prema ovome sto kazes.

----------


## Aurora*

Za stopericu sam ti zaboravila odgovoriti. Prvo znaci moras dobiti M. Kad dobijes M, 3. dc kreces sa Gonalom, stimulacija obicno traje 10 dana, a koliko tocno ovisi o stanju na folikulometriji. Prvu folikulometriju ces imati tamo negdje 8. dc. Stopericu mozes ocekivati tamo negdje 12. dc.

----------


## diabolica

Evo i mene....meni danas 1dc...sutra ujutro idem kod V da me uvede u protokol jer to nije obavio odmah poslije Lpsc a i rekao mi je da ćemo to naknadno....dakle u četvrtak počinjem sa Klmifenima a sutra ću znati sve vezano za folikulometrije...ja i *Dani82* smo u istom filmu  :D  :D  :D ...tako da ćemo zajedno brojati....
*BarbyRI* baš mi je drago zbog tebe,sjećam se da si na kavici bila još u nedoumici kad ćeš krenuti sa protokolom a vidi sad,  želim ti puno dobre vibre i da ti postupak bude uspješan...
*Čitalice* vibram ze tebe!
*Kika83* znam da ti ovo pada teško jer nas je sada baš puno u postupku a i upoznala si nas pa ti teže pada...ali ti sada iskoristi vrijeme za pripremu jer 3. mjesec je blizu...čekamo te, ne brini!  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

> Ma ne trebas ici ni par puta na injekciju, dosta je i jedanput. To je zbilja krajnje jednostavno, pogotovo Decapeptyl koji je vec gotova injekcija, samo skines kapicu, istisnes zrak i piknes se u trbuh kojeg si prvo ocistila alkoholom. I gotovo. Kada si poslijepodne mislila ici na injekciju? Procitaj na onom topiku koji sam ti dala sta su cure pisale o vremenu davanja injekcija, ali ja mislim da mozes komotno i poslijepodne i da je najvaznije uvijek u isto vrijeme. 
> 
> 7 Decapeptyla bi ti trebalo biti dovoljno taman negdje do menstruacije. Kad dobijes M moras se javiti sestri, ili ako slucajno ne dobijes takodjer se moras javiti kad potrosis sve Decapeptyle. S Decapeptylima ne smijes raditi pauzu. Osim naravno ako prije ne zagledas plus na testu, kada se opet obavezno moras javiti sestri.
> 
> A to sto pise na uputama za lijek, to pise na svakom lijeku i samo zbog toga ne brini. Ako sumnjas na trudnocu napravi dakle test kad mislis da je vrijeme za to ili pricekaj M, koja bi ti trebala doci za cca. 7 dana prema ovome sto kazes.


hvala ti jos jednom,lijepo si objasnila sve....milsila sam napravit testic ali i ds je sta prerano bi bilo za vdit...samo me nervira to da se oni ne sjete samo nas pregledat ili utz napravit prije psotupka,ipak postupak nije mala stavr ipak je to ozbiljno...asta slucajno ako se desi da ne dobijem stvari,sta onda?jel ja ih u zadnje vrijeme i uz dabrostone imam samo po 1 dan...
vidjet cu sutra kako je to pa da si onda sama dajem ubuduce bilo bi lakse da ne moram svaki dan trcat tamo...

*diabolica* evo dosao je i taj dan,a kao da je jucer bio 9.mj kad sam saznala i zapisala se za 2.mj. 
onda nas puno ima koje cemo uskoro postat trbusaste! :D 
cure moje zelim vam svima da vam se ostvari vas najveci san i da se sljedeci put nadjemo na kavici bar sa malim busicama ....  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

ej cure da vam se javim malo ja danas obavila psihologa 1.2. pravnika i tad ću dobit protokol.......čekam 5-6 1dc pa na posao.........
Barby meni je ista stimulacija kao i tebi gonal 2 amp.  ali još neznam protokol super da ti je brzo stavio postupak........
Dani i Diabolica veselim se zbog vas već sad bit će te prve........tigrica l pozdravi prijateljicu............ :D  :D  :D 
Kika puuuuuuuuuuuusa 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

super vita :D  dosta nas ima,jupiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ati

> *Ati* dobrodošla!!   
> Mislim da se o donaciji js još ništa ne govori jer se taj dio još nije počeo primjenjivat... meni nije jasno zašto bi vi išli na donaciju jajne stanice ako je s tobom sve u redu osim malih problema s cistom?


Hvala svima na dobrodošlici.
Ne treba donacija jajne stanice, nego spermija. Zvala sam KBC Rijeka, oni to ne rade, a klinike u ZG me samo preusmjeravaju na druge telefone, a informaciju nisam dobila...

----------


## kika83

Drage moje, ja sam se kao nešto i pokrenula u vezi postupka  :Grin:  
Čula sam se sa Samirom, dala mi je naputak šta moram sve obavit( krvna grupa itd), kod pravnika i psihologa sam naručena 1.2 a pregled i predaja nalaza kod V. 16.2 :D   :D 
Jedva čekam   :Smile: 

*Innu* draga u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## kika83

Nadala sam se da se prl nakon terapije bromergona snizio ali ne ovoliko. Prije 3mj je bio 920 a danas samo 11,8 šta nije nikako ali nikako dobro  :Crying or Very sad:  
Zvala humanu da vidim šta da radim ali Mira me odpilila i kaže probajte sutra ujutro zvati, možda bude bio i V ovdje. Krasno  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   I šta da ja radim???

----------


## barbyRI

kika jesi zvala oko podne i nesto to?ja sam pred vratima cekala vise od 40 min da predam papire,Mira je pricala na tel bila odrijesita kao i inace i kaze nazovite sutra najbolje ujutro...mozda si to ti bila...
radio mi utz dr da se iskljuci trudnoca,nema nista..  :Crying or Very sad:   nego sad me buni nesto...
*Aurora* pomazi opet molim te.......ja dans pocinjem sa decapeptylom kako sam rekla pise na 23. dan ciklusa,znaci danas i dobila 7  injekcija koje moram do 2.2 uzimat. a do 30.1 uzimam dabrostone i cekam krvarenje i kad ih dobijem javit se moram prvi dan i od treceg uzimat gonale a sta od zadnje decapeptyla do stvari?pauza ili? najgore mi je sta nemas jako koga pitat svi nadrndani....a prvi put sam u svemu...

----------


## Aurora*

*barbyRI* kad krenes *s Decapeptylom*  (to je supresija), znaci od danas, *nema* nikakve *pauze* sve do stoperice. 

Kao sto sam rekla, ovih 7 Decapeptyla bi ti trebalo biti dosta do menstruacije kada se ionako moras javiti sestri. Ako bi slucajno potrosila svih 7, a M jos ne bi dosla isto tako moras otici kod sestre i ona ce ti po potrebi dati jos koji Decapeptyl. Kad dobijes M nastavljas dalje s Decapeptylom, a od 3. dc uzimat ces i Decapeptyl i Gonal (Gonal je stimulacija).

----------


## GIZMOS

> Nadala sam se da se prl nakon terapije bromergona snizio ali ne ovoliko. Prije 3mj je bio 920 a danas samo 11,8 šta nije nikako ali nikako dobro  
> Zvala humanu da vidim šta da radim ali Mira me odpilila i kaže probajte sutra ujutro zvati, možda bude bio i V ovdje. Krasno      I šta da ja radim???


Koju dozu sada dobivaš? Vjerojatno će ti doktor sada samo smanjiti dozu na jednu ili pola teblete ili će ti jednostavno ukinuti. Meni je bilo palo na 47 što je bilo ispod donje granice pa je rekao da ne moram više piti, mada se povisio čim sam prestala piti...I ja ću ga iči ovih dana ponovo kontrolirati. Nadam se da će ti doktor sutra reči nešto pametno i da neće biti problema!

----------


## dani82

Pozdrav svima!!  :Kiss:  

*Kika* žao mi je zbog tog prolaktina, ali nadam se da će se stvari stabilizirat do postupka!
*BarbyRi* kako je prošlo prvo pikanje??
*Aurora* vidim da si upućena u taj Decapeptyl pa nam malo pojasni što je on i čemu služi, koliko sam skužila on nije stimulacija.

*Diabolica, Vitta*   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* kad krenes *s Decapeptylom*  (to je supresija), znaci od danas, *nema* nikakve *pauze* sve do stoperice. 
> 
> Kao sto sam rekla, ovih 7 Decapeptyla bi ti trebalo biti dosta do menstruacije kada se ionako moras javiti sestri. Ako bi slucajno potrosila svih 7, a M jos ne bi dosla isto tako moras otici kod sestre i ona ce ti po potrebi dati jos koji Decapeptyl. Kad dobijes M nastavljas dalje s Decapeptylom, a od 3. dc uzimat ces i Decapeptyl i Gonal (Gonal je stimulacija).


a tako Aurora....sad mi je ipak jasnije...znaci ja cu morat uzimat stalno to do stvari...ali to me i bunilo jel ja 2.2. zadnji decapeptyl uzimam,a dabrostone prestajem 30.1 uzimat,a negdje 3,4,5 dan od zadnje tablete ih dobijem.to je mozda cak i 5,6.2 sta ne? a do 2.2 ovo uzimam znaci par dana bi bila bez..onda ponedj. cu morat se javit opet na humanu i pitat jos...spasila si me stvarno...tnx   :Kiss:  
stvarno zalosno da ti tamo nista ne objasne kako spada,pogotovo onima koje idemo prvi put u to sve..i sta one koje nemaju net,forum :?  bio bis neupucen i krivo nesto napravio...
a koliko injekcija jos osim ovih 7 bi jos ubiti trebala primit zajedno sa gonalom i opet decapeptylom?


bila sam oko 5h na ginek da mi daju injekciju i sad ja kazem sestri samo da dignem majicu i pripremim trbuh da me pikne aona meni ne,ne ne pikamo mi nigdje drugdje nego u rame,ja gledam blijedo..kao kad su mi rekli i samira i mira na humanoj da mogu ruku,nogu i trbuh a oan meni ko vam je to rekao mi tako ne radimo...krasno!!!!!!!!!! bas sam mislila vidjet pa da si sama u trbuh dajem ubuduce lakse bi mi bilo nego u rame...sutra cu opet ici jel danas nisam ni gledala jel me uzasno peklo i zabolilo pa da si krivo ne dam....
ipak,prezivila sam :D

----------


## GIZMOS

barbiRi, možda bi i bilo najbolje da se nastaviš  pikati kod njih na humanoj jer si prepuna pitanja (definitivno njihova krivica, jer misle da sve moramo znati). Na taj način ćeš biti pod "njihovom kontrolom" i kad se budeš bližila zadnjoj inekciji valjda će se netko sjetiti i dati ti još jer tamo je očito dar-mar. Sve to i mene uskoro čeka, mada mislim da će mi biti još gore jer ću znati još manje i neće mi imati tko pokazati kako se daje decapeptyl, a prvi gonal će mi navodno oni dati...(ali otom -potom).

Super mi je da se u zadnje vrijeme puno piše na ovoj temi i da su se stvari lagano počele zakuhavati, postupci približavati...znači nešto se događa i iz svih tih postupaka koji slijede u 2. i 3. mjesecu morate popuniti listu odbrojavanja da imamo puno razloga za  :D  i za plakanje, ali od sreće...

----------


## barbyRI

> barbiRi, možda bi i bilo najbolje da se nastaviš  pikati kod njih na humanoj jer si prepuna pitanja (definitivno njihova krivica, jer misle da sve moramo znati). Na taj način ćeš biti pod "njihovom kontrolom" i kad se budeš bližila zadnjoj inekciji valjda će se netko sjetiti i dati ti još jer tamo je očito dar-mar. Sve to i mene uskoro čeka, mada mislim da će mi biti još gore jer ću znati još manje i neće mi imati tko pokazati kako se daje decapeptyl, a prvi gonal će mi navodno oni dati...(ali otom -potom).
> 
> Super mi je da se u zadnje vrijeme puno piše na ovoj temi i da su se stvari lagano počele zakuhavati, postupci približavati...znači nešto se događa i iz svih tih postupaka koji slijede u 2. i 3. mjesecu morate popuniti listu odbrojavanja da imamo puno razloga za  :D  i za plakanje, ali od sreće...


GIZMOS ja bi i htjela da mi oni daju bolje bi bilo ipak vec tamo poznam sestre ali ne mogu uvijek ujutro doci a rekla mi je samira da kako pocnem prvi put i u koliko sati tako moram uvijek u isto vrijeme...zato sam i morala na odijel ginek. da bas su nekako skrte na rijecima,a dr sve prepuste njima da objasne a one se bas ne trse....

----------


## Aurora*

Decapeptyl sluzi za supresiju, odnosno za suzbijanje prirodnog lucenja hormona koji su bitni za rast folikula (LH i FSH). Na taj nacin se stvore uvjeti za kontroliranu stimulaciju rada jajnika s tim hormonima u vidu Gonala ili Menopura. 

Prema tome Decapeptyl sam po sebi nije stimulacija, ali je zato njen neizostavni dio u postupku potpomognute oplodnje.   :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

Aurora a u cemu je razlika izmedju menopura i gonala?

----------


## GIZMOS

Mislila sam da će ti davati sestre sa humane, ali ukoliko nema njih onda stvarno nema smisla gubiti vrijeme i svakodnevno odlaziti u Rijeku. Zamoli sutra nekoga da si sama daš inekciju ali pod njihovom kontrolom, tako ćeš možda najbolje skužiti da li radiš ispravno (ali kako Auraora kaže-ne možemo fulati). Ja ću isto nekog prvi put uhvatit na tu foru, pa šta bude.

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora a u cemu je razlika izmedju menopura i gonala?


Najkrace receno Menopur sadrzi kombinaciju LH i FSH hormona, a Gonal samo FSH. Na forumu ima puno napisanog o ta dva lijeka pa ako nekog zanima vise neka malo pretrazi tu na Potpomognutoj.

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Aurora a u cemu je razlika izmedju menopura i gonala?
> 
> 
> Najkrace receno Menopur sadrzi kombinaciju LH i FSH hormona, a Gonal samo FSH. Na forumu ima puno napisanog o ta dva lijeka pa ako nekog zanima vise neka malo pretrazi tu na Potpomognutoj.


menisu koliko sam ja vidjela hormoni u granicama normale..a dr mi je rekao da idem na dugi protokol radi muzevog spermiog i valjda tih mojih hormona... a hormoni su mi ovakvi:
FSH-5.4,LH-7.0,PRL-261.0,E2-0.21,TESTOSTERON-1.5
jesu ok ili? mozda na temelju njih mi je dao gonal,jelda :?

----------


## Aurora*

*barbyRI* jako puno je faktora koji utjecu na izbor jednog ili drugog lijeka, ukljucujuci dakako hormonski status, godine, dijagnozu i sve ono sto moze procijeniti samo tvoj lijecnik... 
Ali, ako zelis i o tome saznati malo vise evo ti za pocetak ove dvije zanimljive teme:

gonal ili menopur

Jačina stimulacije - forumska statistika

----------


## dani82

> a tako Aurora....sad mi je ipak jasnije...znaci ja cu morat uzimat stalno to do stvari...


Mislim da nisi dobro shvatila, evo kopiram ti još jednom što je Aurora napisala:
*
barbyRI kad krenes s Decapeptylom  (to je supresija), znaci od danas, nema nikakve pauze sve do stoperice.*

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> a tako Aurora....sad mi je ipak jasnije...znaci ja cu morat uzimat stalno to do stvari...
> 
> 
> Mislim da nisi dobro shvatila, evo kopiram ti još jednom što je Aurora napisala:
> *
> barbyRI kad krenes s Decapeptylom  (to je supresija), znaci od danas, nema nikakve pauze sve do stoperice.*


tnx dani82 skuzila sam draga sve do stoperice i kad budem gonal uzimala cu morat uzimat..mozda sam se krivo izrazila...nek,neka volim da me neko ispravi bolje ....  :Smile:

----------


## innu

> Drage moje, ja sam se kao nešto i pokrenula u vezi postupka  
> Čula sam se sa Samirom, dala mi je naputak šta moram sve obavit( krvna grupa itd), kod pravnika i psihologa sam naručena 1.2 a pregled i predaja nalaza kod V. 16.2 :D   :D 
> Jedva čekam  
> 
> *Innu* draga u kojoj si ti fazi?


psiholog 2.2, pravnik 22.2, brisevi u tijeku, klomifen u ladici! čekam, gledam vaše muke, i navijam za vas, sad šparam tipke na tipkovnici, jer kad ja krenem pisat.....
*ati* dobro nam došla, čemu donacija sperme, šta je spermatogram toliko loš? naš zadnji je bio najgori do sad, sve same nule, ali ne damo se, imamo šanse!!!

----------


## kika83

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nadala sam se da se prl nakon terapije bromergona snizio ali ne ovoliko. Prije 3mj je bio 920 a danas samo 11,8 šta nije nikako ali nikako dobro  
> Zvala humanu da vidim šta da radim ali Mira me odpilila i kaže probajte sutra ujutro zvati, možda bude bio i V ovdje. Krasno      I šta da ja radim???
> 
> 
> Koju dozu sada dobivaš? Vjerojatno će ti doktor sada samo smanjiti dozu na jednu ili pola teblete ili će ti jednostavno ukinuti. Meni je bilo palo na 47 što je bilo ispod donje granice pa je rekao da ne moram više piti, mada se povisio čim sam prestala piti...I ja ću ga iči ovih dana ponovo kontrolirati. Nadam se da će ti doktor sutra reči nešto pametno i da neće biti problema!


Do danas sam pila 2x1 više od 3mj bez kontroliranja. Danas sam samo jednu ujutro popila dok nisam niti znala da je toliko pao i to je to. Sutra ču ga zvati pa vidjet šta če reć.

----------


## diabolica

Cure, ajme kako je ovdje sada lijepo!
*BarbyRI* di si ti? Kako tvoje pikanje?

----------


## kika83

Baš nam je super nova roda  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Meni se jako sviđa :Smile:

----------


## dani82

A super je nova Roda... samo da se malo naučim snalazit.

----------


## barbyRI

konacno da sam uspijela uci na forum...od jucer predvecer nikako,stalno je pisalo servis foruma,oprostite..... meni je malo cudan novi forum,jos se snalazim..ne mogu naci ni smajlice...zna tko gdje su?
* diabolica* evo malo prije dosla sa pikanja,molila sam danas sestru(bila je neka druga) da mi u trbuh da i pokaze kako ali me je sto puta jace bolilo nego jucer u ruku a i jucer sam zvijezde vidjela,odmah mi je poplavilo i pecka me...a dugo mi ju je davala,ona jucer za par sekundi...mislila sam da cu sutra pocet sama ali mislim da necu....probala bi jos sutra mozda u guzu da vidim kako tamo boli,odnosno vise pece nego sta boli,krivo sam se izrazila. jesi ti pocela sa klomifenima?
vi ostale cure u kojoj ste fazi?

----------


## lucija83

jeeeee uspijela sam.... puse svima.....

----------


## vita22

hello cure koja dobra roda super je barby vidim da ti dobro idu te inekcije ja se ipak nadam da NEĆU IĆI TAMO nego da ću si ih sama ja baš ne mogu svaki dan u ri .............tigrica l nema te nešto..........a čitalica......:-?:-?:-?

----------


## dani82

BarbyRi nadam se da te sutra neće tako bolit  :Kiss: 

Smajlić: Otvoriš odgovori, dolje u desnom kutu ti piše: Napredne opcije i dobiješ smajliće  :Aparatic:

----------


## dani82

I sad imamo i brzi odgovor i vidimo tko je on line ma super!!

----------


## innu

:Very Happy: stvarno je super tu sad! cure, pozdrav!

----------


## Vojvođanka

ma ja se baš ne snalazim na forumu ali mi je sada SUPER
ovo pišem drugi puta
dakle, prijavljujem se u niz za postupak u 2. mj,
u kratkom sam postupku, danas mi je 1DC i pala je prva bocka decapeptyla, u subotu moram doći na odjel da mi sestra pokaže kako do 3 gonala smućkati jednu inekciju
foliukulometrija 05.02. 
pa se vidimo...
svim curama želim sreću u postupku

----------


## barbyRI

> BarbyRi nadam se da te sutra neće tako bolit 
> 
> Smajlić: Otvoriš odgovori, dolje u desnom kutu ti piše: Napredne opcije i dobiješ smajliće


joj i ja se nadam....u kojoj si ti fazi sada?
tnx za smajlice,nasla sam.... :Bye: 

cure a mi moze reci tko kada bi meni mogla biti prva folikulometrija?ja cu u ponedejeljak ici pitat za decapeptyle da mi daju jos kad se sami nisu sjetili mi reci..
a sta u slucaju ako ne dobijem stvari,sta onda,kako onda?ajme ful me strah.. :Crying or Very sad: 
jel moze bit kakvih posljedica od injekcija,mislim nuspojave?cula sam da neke komentiraju da ima..

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* ja sam ti sad upravo popila drugu turu klomifena, folikulometrija mi je u utotak.

Tebi će folikulometrija biti 8.dc.... i ne brini biti će sve u redu i dobiot ćeš stvari  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Haj, curke, jedva sam se logirala, plavuša! Super je da je većina vas počela ili će ubrzo, držim fige!
barbyRI, ima nuspojava, ali su individualne, par kilica, napuhanost, bol u jajnicima, sve izdržljivo
Vita22, tu sam ja stalno i čitalica isto!

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82* a ti si na klomifenima znaci...a ja sam mislila da si i ti na pikicama...ajde ipak lakse...znaci od stvari 8.dan cu na folikulometriju.a sta ako pada vikend slucajno njih na humanoj nema...

*tigrical* lijepe nuspojavice...:sad: bas mi to treba jos,iovako ih imam viska.... :Smile:

----------


## kika83

Barby ako ti pada vikend onda češ ići u petak ili ponedjeljak. Ti se njima moraš javit s prvim dc pa če ti Samira reći kad da dođeš, tj kako ti pada 8dc.

----------


## dani82

Koliko ja znam oni subotom rade folikulometrije.

----------


## barbyRI

ok cure,tnx...da rekla mi je samira da se javim 1 dc.kad ste vi cure otprilike na punkciji?
zelim cure da nam svima uspije ovaj postupak.da sve na sljedecoj kavici budemo ko patkice sa velikim businama!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

cure ja dobila i vaginalete utrogestana,to se koristi nakon transfera ili? dvije kutijice po 30 tableta...

----------


## kika83

Da Barby utrogestane stavljaš nakon transfera. Sve ti ovisi o punkciji, individulano je od žene do žene. Vidjet češ kad kreneš s folikulometrijama. Ti bi sve htjela znati odmah u dan :Laughing:  Polako, budi strpljiva :Smile: 
Dani rijetko kad rade subotom, osim ako je tvoj ginekolog dežuran. Inače če ti reći da dođeš ili petak ili ponedjeljak ako ti pada vikend. Transfere rade vikendom.

----------


## dani82

Ja nekako računam (nije da sad ja mogu točno računat ali dobro) da bi mi u subotu trebala biti zadnja folikulometrija i da bi tad trebala dobit štopericu i da bi mi onda punkcija bila u ponedjeljak. 
Ma kako bude bit će...

----------


## kika83

Dani ti do petka možeš biti i gotova  :Aparatic: , sve zavisi o rastu tvojih folikula.
Moj primjer, šta nije kod svakog isto, u utorak prva folikulometrija, petak punkcija, pon transfer :Smile: 
Drage moje ma samo neka imate puno folikulića, nek vam svi ostanu na mjestu(da nepuknu prije vremena), puno js i onda nakraju transfer lijepih embrića i BINGO  :Yes:  :wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

> *dani82* a ti si na klomifenima znaci...a ja sam mislila da si i ti na pikicama...ajde ipak lakse...znaci od stvari 8.dan cu na folikulometriju.a sta ako pada vikend slucajno njih na humanoj nema...
> 
> *tigrical* lijepe nuspojavice...:sad: bas mi to treba jos,iovako ih imam viska....


Barby na humanoj ti nema nikakve veze da li pada subota, nedelja ili blagdan jer su oni uvijek tamo (ne svi tri, ali barem 1 od njih je uvijek dežuran) jer oni su ti koji se moraju prilagođavati našim ciklusima. Meni se više puta desilo da mi folikulometrija pada za vikend, jedina je razlika to što ne ostaju do 4 kao druge dane nego kad obave sve što imaju odlaze

----------


## kika83

Kako svatko od nas ima drukčije informacije. Ja sam čula puno puta da oni vikendom nerade osim ako je netko od njih dežuran i da gledaju sve riješit preko tjedna, ništa ostavljat za vikend.

----------


## Kikica1

Kad sam ja bila u postupku (2007 krajem godine) radili su i vikende jer mi je AIH bas pao u subotu. Cula sam da nema vise punkcija i sl vikendom ali ne vjerujem jer se ipak moraju prilagoditi ciklusu zene.

Ono sto sam htjela reci je da mi je drago da se napokon nesto pomaklo s mrtve tocke i da vas je toliko odjednom krenulo. Sad kad krenu pozitivne betice  :Smile:  Cure, velike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima vama, da vam stimulacija kratko traje, da modrice budu sto manje, da imate super reakciju, dobar tulum u labu i za 9 mjeseci svoje toliko zeljene smotuljcice!

----------


## barbyRI

ne znam stvarno,vidim da svako drukcije prica ali logicno mi je da budu tamo svaki dan bar neko...pa ne pada svakom folikulometrija ili npr. punkcija i transfer preko tjedna...sta ne?ali evo koliko ja vec 3 dana idem  dole na odjel nikad nisam srela ni jednog dr niti sestru osim jednu koja je tamo dezurna i toje uvijek moram cekat jel je nema tamo u njihovoj sobi.sve tiho,mirno koda je bolnica prazna...mozda je koji dr tamo,najvjerojatnije ali onda je gore u rađaonama ili na visim katovima. meni danas nesto sestra govori ne znam kako cemo mjesat gonal kad bude on dosao na red,jel je gledala na papiru koji moram svaki put pokazat kaze to ce te znat kad budete isla na utz po tome ce vam dr reci...sad sta je mislila s tim,ne znam...ali meni nije niko spomenuo ni utz samo da se javim kad dobijem stvari...

----------


## Kikica1

Bila sam ja nedavno kao hitnoca u nedjelju. Pitala sam koji su dr dezurni pa sam zamolila da me pregleda dr Vlasic. Sad je li bio slucajno bas on dezuran ili si tako namjeste, ne znam. Bio je i jedan par koji nije mogao dobiti humanu pa su dosli osobno. Onda im je sestra sa odjela rekla da je dolje uvijek netko. Sto se injekcija tice mislim da ih vikendom daju odjelne sestre po uputama ovih sa humane. Za AIH su mi je dale ove "nase" a za IVF odjelna sestra navecer. AKo si na decapeptylu on ti krece 7 dana prije stvari ali znam da su ga neke cure znale dobiti i u drukcijoj dozi, cini mi se tipa jednom - nisam ti tu pouzdana jer ja s njim iskustva nemam. UZV ti obicno bude negdje oko tj.dana nakon sto dobijes stvari, znaci kad vec krenes sa stimulacijom pa ti gledaju kako se razvijaju folikuli,kakav ti je endometrij i sl i prema tome ti prilagodjavaju dozu lijekova koje dobivas za stimulaciju.

----------


## Ameli

ja sam u postupcima na kbc rijeka bila 2008-2009 i tada su radili vikendom, meni osobno je jednom bio transfer u nedelju a jedna punkcija u subotu, tako da ja mislim da rade vikendom jer nemogu oni namjestiti cikluse i reči a subotu nećemo raditi punkciju već ponedeljak u tom slučaju bi došlo do pucanja folikula. jedino što postoji mogućnosti da vam vaš dr. ne bude na punkciji već to odradi onaj koji je dežuran za vikend. pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## skandy

Humana vikendima ne radi jedino ako nemaju punkcije i tranfere.u tom slučaju terapije daju sestre sa odjela .

Na našem prvom razgovoru sjećam se da sam pitala doktora kako sve to funkcijonira sa vikendima.odgovorio je "kada krenemo nema tu stajanje".nema tu vikenda ni praznika.
moj transfer je isto padao  u nedjelju

----------


## barbyRI

pa i ja mislim da je logicno da netko bude tamo i vikend.ako nekoj od nas pade bas na taj dan punkcija ili transfer... 
imam jedno pitanje... sta ako se desi da ti taj dan pade punkcija ili transfer a naprimjer taj dr kod kojeg se vodis nije dezuran,nema ga...sta onda?drugi ti obavi ili? ali mislim da je to bezveze ipak sve kod njega vodis i sad drugi bane kad je bas najpotrebnije...
joj danas je na pikici bila neka sestra ubi boze...najprije tri dana gledala papir na koji svaki dan uzmem sa sobom pa filozofirala i onda tek dala injekciju...a jucer je bilal jedna super sestra...ali nazalost najvise ih je onako dobrano nadrndano.. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## GIZMOS

:Saint: BarbyRi, nema ti to veze. Oni ipak rade u smjenama i ne mogu se baš "toliko" prilagoditi nama. Meni je recimo od 5 inseminacija 3 napravila docentica, 1 Vlašić i 1 Vlastelić, a isto je bilo sa folikulometrijama. U principu pokušavaju naštimat barem uzv u svoju smjenu, ali nekad je to nemoguće. Po meni je ovo super jer dobiješ priliku upoznati i druge doktore i vidjet kako koji diše. Mene su recimo oba doktora oduševila svatko na svoj način (mada mi je bilo draže kada je docentica bila dežurna čisto jer sam bila njezin pacijent pa je i njena odluka bila zadnja). Dobro je i to što kad te nešto zanima možeš čuti više mišljenja-čak od tri doktora-jedino mi se čini da bi malo više trebali proraditi na timskom radu).

Ja sam u petak dobila protokol iz Mb, jutros menzis i sutra startam sa pilulama (nadam, se da neće biti previše nuspojava i da ću ih dobro podnijeti). Krenula sam i na fitness prošli mjesec da se za promjenu malo posvetim sebi i da se malo odmaknem od svega i mogu reči da stvarno pomaže-ispucam svu negativnu energiju i lakše podnosim pritiske.

Sretno svima koje su krenule i koje kreću u postupak i da mjesec zaljubljenih urodi mnoštvom malih  :Saint:

----------


## dani82

*Gizmos* znači krećeš s Mariborom, slijedeći ciklus ili??

----------


## pak

Cure samo da vam pozelim srecu u posupcima! Evo malo ~~~~ za sve sta vam treba.
Sto se rada vikendom tice i ja sam imala i punkciju i transfer vikendom, sve je podredjeno folikulima i oni se prilagodjavaju.

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Gizmos* znači krećeš s Mariborom, slijedeći ciklus ili??


Sad sam do polovice trećeg mjeseca na kontracepciji i onda krećem sa decapeptylima, punkcija u 04 mjesecu! Ali imam osječaj kao da je to već sutra!

----------


## diabolica

Drage moje....ja imam luđačke fumade od Klomifena....svako malo vrućina da mi mozak hoće kipiti! Ali evo izdržavam....nadam se da će vrijediti ove muke i da će biti puuuno folikulića.

----------


## barbyRI

ja ne mogu vjerovat bjesna sam... :Evil or Very Mad: znaci sasvim drugi dr kojeg nisam ni vidjela moze mi biti na punkciji i transferu  a cijelo vrijeme se vodim kod vlastelica,sve sam kod njega do sad obavila,od pregleda,HSGa,kiretaze(nazalost) i sad na najvaznijoj stvari da mi on ne bude... :Evil or Very Mad:   sutra idem na humanu,vidjet oce mi dat jos decapeptyla i pitat cu ih to..... danas na ginek ,nije bilo zive duse,dosla dole cekam,mrak  svijetlo nije bilo upaljeno,nakon 15ak min dodje sestra kaze sama sam tu,nema ni pacijenata svih otpustili.kaze jutros su imali punkciju i otisli,sve prazno...

----------


## skandy

Barby,pa nemoj se oko toga nervirati i ljutiti.Svi oni su veliki stručnjaci i možeš se bilo kome bez straha prepustiti .
Mene je uvjek vodio dr.Vlastelić ali tu nedjelju je transfer morao obaviti dr.Vlašić i mogu ti reći da mi nije baš bilo drago kada sam čula  ali on je jednako divan i stručan čovjek i bez premišljanja bi se odlučila biti njegov pacjent ako bi to bilo potrebno.

----------


## barbyRI

skandy znam,i sve ja to kuzim,i ja cu se prebacit kod njega kad vlastelic ode u mirovinu,ali skroz mi je to bezveze iskreno...a za docenticu sam cula da je dosta arogantna i da se ne moze bas s njom.to su mi i sestre sa humane u povjerenju rekle...

----------


## skandy

to što si čula ja sam i doživjela i rekla sam nikada više njoj ali na neke stvari ne možemo utjecat tako da  nam u tim trenutcima jedino preostaje razmišljat o onome najvažnijem a to je da  posao bude  stručno obavljen.

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* nemoj se sekirat oko toga koji doktor će ti bit na punkciji ili na transferu, najbitniji su embriolozi, da oni smućkaju kako treba, a tko će to ubacit u tebe nije bitno. Pusa

----------


## Ameli

draga barby znam da si nestrpljiva i da te sve interesira ali treba ici korak po korak i nesmiješ se nervirati oko svake sitnica. mi smo ovdje da ti odgovorimo na sva pitanja i da te podržimo, zato fokusiraj se na jedno a to je da ćeš uskoro maziti svoju bušu. ja sam isto prošla sve doktore na kbc rijeka i svi su divni i puni podrške, moraš i njih razumjeti ipak su i oni ljudi od krvi i mesa i moraju se i oni vikendom odmoriti, zar ne.
pozdrav svim curama u niskom startu i sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* nemoj se sekirat oko toga koji doktor će ti bit na punkciji ili na transferu, najbitniji su embriolozi, da oni smućkaju kako treba, a tko će to ubacit u tebe nije bitno. Pusa


znam da je.....ali ono ipak mi bude krivo...kad sam vec toliko kod njega...

----------


## barbyRI

*Ameli* hvala draga,prvi put sam u svemu tome(nadam se i zadnji) pa sam malo znatizeljna,nestrpljiva i sve ostalo.... :Smile: 
bez vas cura nista nebi ni znala....

----------


## kika83

Cure imaju potpuno pravo Barby. Previše si napeta, nervozna. Opusti se malo. Meni te stvari uopće nesmetaju. Ok, nije mi drago da mi netko drugi nešto radi ali bože moj, svi su oni isti, svi su profesionalni. Ako je neka hitnoća ili bilo šta i mora mi netko drugi radit punkciju ili trasnfer baš me briga  :Wink: 
Ja sam danas dobila potvrdu pravnika i psihologa da smo ja i mm normalni i sposobni za djecu :Evil or Very Mad:  Brisevi su mi uredni, sutra vadim krv i 16.2 idem na kontrolu i ako sve bude ok početkom 3mj postupak :Very Happy: 
*Diabolica, Dani i čitalice* sretno sutra :Heart:  Javite nam kako je prošlo. Želim vam puno, puno lijepih folikulića :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Hvala draga  :Kiss:  , čujemo se sutra, nadam se s lijepim vijestima. :Smile:

----------


## vita22

sretno cure sutra .....mi sve obavili ..........dobila protokol............puseeeeeee svimaaaaa

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure imaju potpuno pravo Barby. Previše si napeta, nervozna. Opusti se malo. Meni te stvari uopće nesmetaju. Ok, nije mi drago da mi netko drugi nešto radi ali bože moj, svi su oni isti, svi su profesionalni. Ako je neka hitnoća ili bilo šta i mora mi netko drugi radit punkciju ili trasnfer baš me briga 
> Ja sam danas dobila potvrdu pravnika i psihologa da smo ja i mm normalni i sposobni za djecu Brisevi su mi uredni, sutra vadim krv i 16.2 idem na kontrolu i ako sve bude ok početkom 3mj postupak
> *Diabolica, Dani i čitalice* sretno sutra Javite nam kako je prošlo. Želim vam puno, puno lijepih folikulića


napeta sam da priznajem kika..opet kazem nova sam u tome i ovo mi je prvi put pa sam malo zanesena,ipak si ti a i neke druge cure vec po drugi,treci,cetvrti put u svemu tome pa vec drukcije razmisljate,uhodane ste...nadam se da nam je ovo svima zadnji put i da cemo se uskoro prebacit na neku drugu temicu
ja sam danas bila na humanoj vidjet trebali mi jos decapeptyla jel josza sutra imam zadnju injekciju i dala mi samira jos 2,i rekla da dodjem u petak se javit opet ako slucajno dobijem stvari ranije prije petka onda ranije doci...

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* sretno sutra na AIH :Very Happy: 
*innu* šta kaže psiholog?
*diabolica* kako tvoje fumade :Mad: 
*barbyRI* ide li tvoje pikanje?
*lucija83* puse Gabrieli :Zaljubljen: 
*vita22* kakav si protokol dobila?
*dani82* kako je bilo na folikulometriji?

----------


## dani82

> *dani82* kako je bilo na folikulometriji?


Prošla je dobro, nije mi bilo docenice nego Vlašić... kaže da je zadovoljan reakcijom, 3-4 folikula na svakom jajniku (naravno ne daje svima šansu), endometrij pretanak, samo 4mm, nadamo se da će se debljat  :Smile: ....

----------


## barbyRI

*tigrical* evo ide,ide...za sada... :Smile: 
cekam da dobijem stvari pa da se javim ali ne osjecam nista da bi ih mogla dobit uskoro..sta se desava ako ih slucajno ne dobijem a moram an gonale preci?

----------


## diabolica

Evo i mene...sretna sam jer se situacija jako dobro razvija....danas na folikulometriji na lijevom jajniku 5 folikula (3 po 10mm, ostali 9mm i 7mm) na desnom jajniku 4 folikula (cca svi oko 9mm) što je oduševilo Vlašića i dao mi je odmah dopunu terapije sa Gonalima...pa sam danas sam primila pikicu i od sad svaki dan ujutro pikanje. U četvrtak kao i Dani82 imam ponovo folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti kako se stvari razvijaju.

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* na Gonale nećeš preć dok ne dobiješ stvari, a dobit ćeš ih, ne brini, radi supresije obično kasne, meni je znalo do tri dana kasnit.
*dani82* super, sve se odlično razvija, bit će to dobro
*diabolica* pa ti imaš folikula kao netko sa 30 Gonala, svaka čast, jajnici rade ko' curici

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* šta stvarno? Ja sam vidjela da je V iznenađen.... Koliko si ti imala folikula nakon Gonala?

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* imaš 9 js, to je odlično, pa vidiš da je i dr. bio oduševljen, sad samo neka još malo narastu! Šteta što po našem novog dragom zakonu ti ne treba toliko, ali koliko čujem zamrzavaju js u Rijeci, pa da i to vidimo. Ja sam na Gonalima imala otprilike tako od 8-11, a na Menopuru 16.

----------


## diabolica

Stvarno onda super imam.... a moram pitati za zamrzavanje....ja sam mislila da se zamrzavaju js samo kod parova koji imaju neku težu bolest pa je kod njih upitno da li bi dobili slijedeći put dovoljno js.....znači, svima zamrzavaju ili?

----------


## kika83

*Dani i Diabolica* sve već znate cure  :Wink: 
Nek vam je četvrtak još sretniji  :Yes: 
Šaljem *Mayici01* puno  :Kiss: i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beštija čim prije ode :Evil or Very Mad: 
*Barby* još malo si nam pikalica i onda čekamo lijepe folikuliće i od tebe
*Vita22* čekamo tebe, kakav protokol imaš i kad krećeš?
*Innu* di si nam ti stala?
*Tigrical i Gizmos* nek vam je đezela dobitna! 
Koga sam izostavila? Valjda nikog :Grin:

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* nisam sigurna u odgovor, jer to tek starta kod nas, ali mislim da svima, tko želi naravno. Kao i kod FET, ako nećeš smrzliće ne moraš.

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83*  i ja tebi želim da ti ovaj slijedeći put bude dobitan...da što prije budeš trbušasta i debela hehehe...

----------


## Aurora*

> ....ja sam mislila da se zamrzavaju js samo kod parova koji imaju neku težu bolest pa je kod njih upitno da li bi dobili slijedeći put dovoljno js.....znači, svima zamrzavaju ili?


Tako kao sto si ti mislila da *jajne stanice* zamrzavaju samo onim zenama koje su recimo oboljele od raka zbog cega nakon preboljene bolesti mozda vise ne bi imale svoje jajne stanice, se radi svugdje u svijetu osim u Hrvatskoj. U Hrvatskoj je medjutim unazad pola godine donesen Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji gdje u postupku potpomognute oplodnje dolazi u obzir jedino zamrzavanje jajnih stanica. U svijetu se umjesto toga (i u Hrvatskoj se je do donosenja tog uzasnog Zakona!) koristi zamrzavanje zametaka. Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica danas jos ne daje zadovoljavajuce rezultate i kod velike vecine zena nema bas puno sanse da dodje do trudnoce iz zamrznute jajne stanice. Prema tome to na zalost i nije nesto cemu se moze pretjerano radovati.

----------


## giga

Da se malo i ja javim. Planiram u nove pohode. U 12-om mjesecu sam napravila briseve i papu. Što mi sve treba sad po novom , nije me bilo od trećeg mjeseca 2009. Imam 13 postupaka iza sebe , 3 su bila pod HZZO , dali sad imam još 3 ili kako to ide?
Hvala curke unaprijed.

----------


## vita22

:Bouncing:  :Bouncing: Ej cure evoooooo me dugggačak mi je ovaj daaaaaaaaan,*TIGRICA L I KIKA* dobila sam kratki protokol s gonalima ,1dc krećem s decapeptylom a 2dc s gonalima.......u petak trebam dobit mmmmmmm..valjda će doć i idem po pikice kod samire u petak pa ću se ja kod mene pikat ne da mi se u ri.......
*DANI I DIABOLICA*.......sretno s vašim folikulićima
*BARBY* krečeš brzo i ti sa mnom...jeeeeeee
*MAJICA....I ......KIKA*...... vi ste zvjezde 3 mjeseca
*TIGRICA L* ti si nam poticaj......
*INNU* nema te nešto*.......GIZMOS LUCIJA.......*

----------


## vita22

E Giga dobrodošla natrag .....ja mislim da svatko ulazi u 6 bez obzira šta si prije bila jer si i tako iskoristila samo tri....

----------


## giga

> E Giga dobrodošla natrag .....ja mislim da svatko ulazi u 6 bez obzira šta si prije bila jer si i tako iskoristila samo tri....


Hvala , a čitala sam nešto da treba psihijatra i pravnika posjetiti. Di se to javim ?

----------


## barbyRI

> Hvala , a čitala sam nešto da treba psihijatra i pravnika posjetiti. Di se to javim ?


moras se javit na humanu i sestre ce ti reci kamo da se javis,inace za narucit psihologici ti je na poliklinici na 1.katu di je psihijatrija a za pravnika ti na humanoj daju termin,bar su meni tako....
*tigrical* znaci znaju kasnit kad uzimas supresiju...jel ja bas nemam neku naznaku da cu dobit,a valjda ocu uskoro..obicno 4,5dan najkasnije iza dabrica dobijem. bas sam danas kad sam bila na injekciji srela dr vlastelica i malo smo pocakulali..rekao mi je da ako budem imala od 10 vise j.s da cu dobit anesteziju da obicno tako uspavaju jel da je tesko izdrzat...

----------


## innu

drage moje znane i neznane, čitalice i pisalice, evo mene opet s vama tu! psiholog riješen, douševljeni smo podjednako mm i ja, slijedi pravnik 22.2 i onda akcija! u međuvremenu muke mučim s brisevima (kod mene se uvijek nešto mora bar malo zakomplicirat-kako bi inače znala cijenit dobre stvari) ali sva sreća pa sam na vrijeme vadila briseve i terapija je tu, pa stignem riješiti stvari do postupka! kod vas vidim folikulića ko u priči, super je to, nadam se da ste mi zadovoljne, nadam se da će i meni klomifen dat tako dobre rezultate! *tigrical* lijepo si nas svih skupila, a šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## lucija83

*Tigrical* velika pusa za tebe i tvoju prijateljicu Marijanu našu čitalicu...
*Kika83 i Diabolica* da nam u četvrtak obadvije donesete lijepe vijesti...
*Barby* ne brini bit ce to sve u redu...
*Majica i Kika* treći mjesec je vaš !!!!!
*Innu* gdje si nam nestala? jel sve ok ?
*Gizmoz* želim ti svu sreću u Sloveniji....
*Ameli* šaljem ti jedan virtualni zgrljaj i da nikako ne odustaješ uvijek ima nade... :Love: 
*Kikica i Tia* u kojoj ste vi fazi cure??
*Magy7* samo da te pozdravim**
*Giga* dobro dosla natrag i sretno!!!!
*Vita22* želim ti puno srece samo hrabro naprijed po svog bebača!!!
I puno pusa vam svima šalje mala Gabriela kojoj se baš i ne spava...

----------


## dani82

> Da se malo i ja javim. Planiram u nove pohode. U 12-om mjesecu sam napravila briseve i papu. Što mi sve treba sad po novom , nije me bilo od trećeg mjeseca 2009. Imam 13 postupaka iza sebe , 3 su bila pod HZZO , dali sad imam još 3 ili kako to ide?
> Hvala curke unaprijed.


*Giga* želim da ti ovaj zakon i njegova mogućnost za još 3 postupka donese jednu slatku i zdravu bebolinu  :Heart: ... tako da bar nešto pozitivno u tom zakonu bude  :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

vidim da se ovdje dobro zahuktalo pa vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrpu js, debelih endometrija i kvalitetnih embrija
Giga dobro došla natrag i nadam se da ćeš uskoro u dobitni postupak
lucuja  gabi je pravi slatkiš  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

*Ameli* kako si ti? Kad ćeš bit spremna za dalje? 
*BarbyRI* znam da ti je prvi put i da imaš 100 pitanja, ali nemoj se toliko opterećivati - skočit će ti prolaktin! Sve će bit super!
*innu* čekam 4 mjesec, pa u Slo akciju!

Puse svima!

----------


## diabolica

Ja sam danas dobila drugu pikicu....i od Gonala imam luđačke fumade pa valjda mi je to suđeno da na sve reagiram....samo da ih imam što više i da budu kvalitetni hehe...Dani i ja imamo sutra folikulometriju...sutra brojimo naše folikuliće....samo da nam endometrij bude dovoljno dobar.
*Giga* dobro došla natrag!
*Innu* želim ti uspješno riješavanje briseva pa da kreneš u postupak što prije.
*Tigrical* ti si rekla da si bila sva napuhana od Gonala...ja ne mogu hlače zakopčat i sve me steže...je to normalno?? (hm...imam ja špekeca i prirodno al da baš hlače ne mogu skopčat jer mi je neugodan osjećaj..hm...
i svima suborkama velika pusa!

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* skroz je normalno, ne mora uvijek bit, ali u većini slučajeva je. Ja sam skoro svaki put jako napuhana, osjećam (.)(.), bole me jajnici, to traje do par dana iza transfera, a onda splasne (splasne, a na vagi vidim +4 ili 5 kg užas). Meni je čak smetalo dok vozim auto, morala sam otkopčavat hlače.

----------


## diabolica

Ajme  :Shock:  na meni će još 5 kg izledati pogubno! Stvarno više neću imati šta obući....morat ću u ĐuruXXL.. :Laughing: 
Ali stvarno bubrim naočigled....sjedim na poslu u stolici otkopčanih traperica.....

----------


## Ameli

tigrical ja sam ti trenutno u fazi odmaranja od svega i još uvjek ne želim niti razmišljati gdje i kako dalje, ali doći će i vrijeme za to.
diabolica i ja sam u svakoj stimulaciji bila sva nabubrena ali tajice i tunika su majka za taj problem, a mislim da se i nebi smjele previše zatezati trapericama. ja sam nakon 4 stimulacija uspjela sakupiti 15 kg i nikad nisam bila deblja u životu. sada sam trenutno na dijeti jer mi je i dr.reš rekao da bi trebala smršaviti jer u biti što imaš više kila moraš primiti i više lijekova. 
svima pozdrav i pusač!

----------


## tigrical

*Ameli* odmori se, napuni baterije, pokušaj se opustiti (kad meni ovo kažu poludim, ali stvarno mislim da bi trebale biti više opuštene), nadam se da ćeš brzo skupiti snagu za dalje. Ja obično nakon negativne bete padnem, ali planiranje me diže i ponovno se veselim novom postupku s nadom da je zadnji. Bolan je i težak put  do cilja, ali cilj je tako savršen, tako željen, ni sami nismo svjesni koliko smo jaki i uporni! Pusa!

----------


## diabolica

Ma neću moći sutra u trapericama na posao....dobro kaže *Ameli*...tajice i tunika...najbolja solucija....bojim se tih kilograma jer ionako imam previše kila zbog hypotireoze i kljukanja sa hormonima....nadam se da će mi trbuh narasti od nečeg drugog!

----------


## giga

Cure hvala na željama

još jedno pitanje , zovem ali se ne javljaju pa me zanima kad je najbolje uhvatiti sestru na odjelu jer je telefonom teško ?

----------


## barbyRI

bok curke!
*diabolica* ajme mene je isto strah sad kad pocnem sa gonalima,bas mi treba to debljanje ionako trebam smanjit kilazu.... :Crying or Very sad: jel peku jako gonal injekcije?kazu da peku vise od decapeptyla...

ja cekam da procurim,jutros me poceo lagano nabijat trbuh kao da cu dobit....onako malo kao sukrvica mi se pokazalo malo prije ali bas krvarenje nije...rekla mi samira ako do 14h procurim se javim ako ne onda drugi dan.

diabolica imas draga pp...

----------


## diabolica

*giga* po mom je najbolje ujutro od 7,30h jer su sve tamo. Danas su bile sve tri (Samira, Mira i Marija).

----------


## kika83

> Cure hvala na željama
> 
> još jedno pitanje , zovem ali se ne javljaju pa me zanima kad je najbolje uhvatiti sestru na odjelu jer je telefonom teško ?


Meni ti kažu da zovem u 8.30 jer tad su one tamo i dolaze doktori sa sastanaka.
Budi malo upornija kad god budeš zvala, dobiti češ nekoga.

*Barby i Diabolica* samo se vi debljate i nastavite narednih 9mj :Yes: 
Mene baš briga, ja jedva čekam da krenem :Smile: 
*Innu* nadam se da češ brzo riješit šta god da je u pitanju i da se vidimo u čekaoni humane u 3mj.
*Ameli*  :Love: 
Ja sam počela odbrojavat dane do moje kontrole, još 13 dana pa čemo znati dali idemo u postupak, u kakvom su mi stanju jajnici, za kakav protokol ću se izborit :Grin: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i velika  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Drage moje Riječanke.... evo jedno pitanjce koje me muči. Zbog čega je nekim curama transfer nakon 2 dana, a nekima nakon 3... nekima čak i nakon 5 dana. Tko o tome odlučuje i zašto svima jednostavno ne vraćaju blastociste?

Da li u Rijeci uopće vraćaju blastociste??

----------


## kika83

Bolje je da vraćaju 5dan kad su već blastociste ali ko če ga znati. U Rijeci vraćaju 3 dan barem sam ja tako čula u čekaoni humane puno puta. Meni su isto vraćali 3dan.

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* e, da, svi bi mi blastociste, ali nekima se super dijele, nekima malo slabije, e pa tima kojima se dijele malo slabije, vraćaju 2 ili 3 dan da budu u prirodnom okruženju, pa da se tamo nastave djeliti. To su šesto, osmo, deseto-stanični zameci i dr., pa onda morule, pa onda najbolje blastociste. Blastociste se obično puštaju i vraćaju 5 dan u Slo i dr. zemljama vani jer tamo terapijom dobijemo više JS, pa nema straha da koja propadne, a i imaju mogućnost zamrzavanja (djeca će se rađati unatoč Milinoviću)!

----------


## barbyRI

ja dobila popodne stvari...sutra moram na humanu se javit...
cure sta bi to bila blastocista?
jel zna mozda koji je postotak da bude da se razvije vise plodova?

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* napisala sam ti na postu iznad. Blastocista je najbolji stadij embrija. Kad ti oplode js, ona se dijeli i razvija, što se više dijeli to je bolja, a najbolje djeljenje je blastocista.

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* napisala sam ti na postu iznad. Blastocista je najbolji stadij embrija. Kad ti oplode js, ona se dijeli i razvija, što se više dijeli to je bolja, a najbolje djeljenje je blastocista.


a tako....tnx..a znas koji je postotak mozda za vise plodnu trudnocu kad ides na postupak?

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* ne znam koji je postotak. Vidjet ćeš kako će ti se razvijati embriji, pa ćeš ovisno o tome u dogovoru s TM vratiti 1 ili 2, naravno ako vratiš 2 veća je šansa za blizance. Dakle, da ti pokušam objasnit i povezat onaj post iznad. Ako imaš manje stanične embrije manja je šansa za implantaciju, iako nije pravilo i puuuno je takvih trudnoća, a ako imaš dvije blastociste, rijetko će ti tko preporučit da ih vratiš oba dvije jer su puno veće šanse da se obje implantiraju i da bude višeplodna trudnoća.

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* ne znam koji je postotak. Vidjet ćeš kako će ti se razvijati embriji, pa ćeš ovisno o tome u dogovoru s TM vratiti 1 ili 2, naravno ako vratiš 2 veća je šansa za blizance. Dakle, da ti pokušam objasnit i povezat onaj post iznad. Ako imaš manje stanične embrije manja je šansa za implantaciju, iako nije pravilo i puuuno je takvih trudnoća, a ako imaš dvije blastociste, rijetko će ti tko preporučit da ih vratiš oba dvije jer su puno veće šanse da se obje implantiraju i da bude višeplodna trudnoća.


a tako draga,jmeni je to sve jos strano pa sve pitam i dosadna sam...znam.... znam da mozda ruzno zvuci od mene ali da mi se desi vise plodna bila bi na cudu...treba to sve izdrzat dvoje,troje odjednom imat...jedno mi je za pocetak idealno... :Smile: 
a meni bi se bas to i moglo desit...moj muz ima brata blizanca,moja baka je imala i mamin brat,tj.ujak mi ima.... :Smile:

----------


## giga

> *giga* po mom je najbolje ujutro od 7,30h jer su sve tamo. Danas su bile sve tri (Samira, Mira i Marija).


Dobila sam sestru Samiru na telefon , moram donest uputnicu i nalaze koje imam i da dođem jedno jutro oko 11 sati na razgovor sa docenticom.

Hvala još jednom

----------


## barbyRI

bila jutros na humanoj javit se da sam dobila stvari.dali mi jos decapeptyla i gonala i to po 2 injekcije dnevno...umrla sam od smijeha kad mi je sestra mira pocela trpat u torbu kutije sa injekcijama,puna torba ih je bila... :Laughing: 
10.2 moram doci na prvu folikulometriju.

----------


## barbyRI

imam jedno pitanje...
da li se gonal moze uzimat u ruku?jel sam citala u uputama da se daje u bedro i u trbuh....a sestre na ginek daju samo u ruku.

----------


## diabolica

Evo da ja raportiram današnju folikulometriju...imam 4 vodeća folikula na lijevom jajniku po 14mm i13mm a na desnom su ostali još slabi, dobila sam još jedan Gonal, sutra ponovo folikulometrija i dogovor oko punkcije koja bi mogla biti ovisno o sutrašnjem raspletu događaja ili u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak. Znači sutra možda dobijem štopericu. Endometrij mi je dobar.....
Nisam baš nešto oduševljena...ok imam ih 4 ali nakon one prve folikulometrije koja je bila super optimistična....hm...šta mislite cure?

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* ja Gonal primam u ruku...odmah mi je sestra Mira rekla da dignem rukav i piknula me.... :Shock: ...pečeeeeeeee

----------


## diabolica

*Tigrical* ti imaš iskustva u pikanju...reci nam gdje je bolje da nas pikaju ruka, bedro, trbuh?

----------


## tigrical

Sigurno najmanje boli u trbuh, ali kad si sama daješ! Vjerujte mi to nije nikakav problem. Iglica je jako tanka, samo klizne u špekić  :Embarassed:  i ti sama odlučuješ kojom brzinom i pod kojim kutem ti najviše paše. Gonal me pekao u ruku, a u trbuh manje. Menopur uopće ne peče. Svaka injekcija se daje u ruku, pa tako i Gonal, *barbiRI* ne brini, možda ti u uputi piše gdje se još može davati, a ruku nisu ni spomenuli jer je to prva opcija (kao pod normalno). U stvari možeš si i u nogu davati, uopće nije bitno gdje. Jedino je za štopericu bitno, svaka je drugačija, ili guza ili trbuh ili ruka. Želite li instrukcije, tu sam, bodem po kućama  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* meni je to skroz bez veze što nam svima ne vraćaju blastociste i gotovo, mislim da njih ništa ne košta da oplođenu js još dan, dva drže u petrovoj posudici  :Mad: 

*Giga* i ti si kod docentice... želim ti sreću u nadolazećem postupku.

*Diabolica* draga, niš se ne nerviraj.... ko zna, do sutra će još možda narast koji, a do punkcije ko zna  :Kiss:  Danas je sa mnom čekala cura (transver) koja je imala 7 folikula ali 9 js....tako da možda bude i kod tebe score veći na kraju.

*Kika, Vitta, BarbyRi, Gizmos*  :Kiss:  

...e da ja sam danas folikulometriju čekala od 7:30 do 12:30   :Shock: ... na kraju nisam puno saznala, kaže mi docentica oko 6 folikula, neki veći, neki manji... a nije mi spominjala milimetre, endometrij i dalje tanak  :Sad:  Ultazvuk ponovno u subotu.

----------


## tigrical

*Diabolica* ova 4 vodeća folikula su super, još malo će narast i to je to! Na žalost ni ne treba ti više, jer samo tri oplođuju  :Evil or Very Mad:  pozdrav Milinoviću! Bitno je da se kasnije dobro dijele, da je endometrij dobar, pripremi si Utrogestane i navijam za tebe! Kao i za sve ostale, naravno!  :Very Happy: 

Velika pusa za moju dragu koja je sutra ujutro na punkciji! Sretno!

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica i Dani* sve sam vam već rekla  :Wink: 
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* bilo bi idealno kad bi svima vraćali blastociste, ali ne prežive kod svakog. Kad se nakon 2 dana počne slabije dijeliti, oni u labu to odmah vide i zovu te 2 ili 3 dan na transfer da ti vrate u prirodno okruženje, da bi se tamo eventualno nastavilo dijeliti. Da puste u posudici do 5 dana, na žalost  :Sad:  svi odu. I onda nema ni trasfera ni nade uopće. Je li ti šta jasnije?

----------


## dani82

Sad mi je jasnije... tnx draga  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

znaci ok je u ruku..danas mi  je rekla sestra da stopericu daju samo u guzu...njima na odijelu je najlakse ocito u guzu a ostele u ruku pa tako i rade...ja sam jednom primila u trbuh zamlila da mi da pa da vidim i da si sama mogu davat pa me bolilo uzasno.valjda mi je krivo nekako dala.ma bas njih briga zapice samo da se rijese i pice dalje,vec sam u ovih 9 dana se nagledala toga.samo jedna sestra stariaj je dosta njezna i brizna a tu rijetko vidim....a sta ce biti sa gonalima u subotu tek,strah me..3 injekcije za redom...stisnut zube i gotovo,drugo mi ne preostaje..ali cini mi se da je na gonalima igla puno deblja i veca nego na decapeptylu..
*dani82* sta do podne i pol si cekala?ajme uzas,jadna ti...znaci ipak je dr bila u sali kako su rekli..

----------


## diabolica

*Tigrical* hvala ti bože što te imamo jer nam sve tako dobro objasniš  :Klap: .....otkad sam sa dani82 pričala o tim blasticama stalno o tome razmišljam...već sam mislila da nisu normalni što ne vraćaju blastociste svakom....ah, i koliko god da sve detaljno proučavam u vezi IVF uvijek ima nešto da ne znam.... 
*BarbyRI* koliko si ono rekla da si pikaš Gonala? Ajme, ako sam dobro skužila 2-3 na dan...baš me zanima kako ćeš ti reagirati!
*Kika83* 
*dani82* moja suborko, želim ti odlične vijesti u subotu...
i svima ostalim curkama šaljem veeliki optimističan pozzzzzzz

----------


## barbyRI

*diabolica* 2 gonala na dan i decapeptyl.kako cu reagirat?bog dragi zna.....nadam se da necu puknut od svega toga ,kad ti kazes da od jedne se tako napuhujes a sta cu ja onda...bas mi treba, iovako sam napuhnuta.... :Laughing: 
cure a da li se nakon prestanka pikanja gonalom ta napuhnutost povuce,mislim jel budes i poslije sav ko balon ili?

----------


## tigrical

*BarbyRI -* 3 Gonala su *jedna* injekcija! Dakle, dobit ćeš Decapeptyl i u jednoj smućkana sva 3 Gonala! Pusa!

Nakon 9 postupaka i 7 godina truda, bar da služim za nešto, pa eto, vama za savijete, drago mi je!

----------


## vita22

Ej cure vidim da je ovdje postalo gusto napokon DANI I DIABOLICA ništa se ne brinite to je sve super ja ni s 4 klomifena nisam imala ni jedan folikul pravi........BARBY samo hrabro ......legendo TIGRICA L pozdravi čitalicu   i   joj reci da mislimo  na nju .......svima kiiiiiiiisssss :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:   KIKA INNU GIGA LUCIJA GIZMOS KIKICA .........a di je CRANKY
ja sutra po svoju dozu pikalica........

----------


## tigrical

*vita22* sretno s pikanjem!

Cranky je jučer bila na AIH-u, čekamo da nam se javi...

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI -* 3 Gonala su *jedna* injekcija! Dakle, dobit ćeš Decapeptyl i u jednoj smućkana sva 3 Gonala! Pusa!
> 
> Nakon 9 postupaka i 7 godina truda, bar da služim za nešto, pa eto, vama za savijete, drago mi je!


a tako..znam da mi je rekla mira danas da uzmem uz decapeptyl svaki dan dvije kutije gonala jos...znaci ta gonal je dosta velika,dugo ce trajat i pec.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* ide ti jedna ampulica tekućine, a dva praha, tako da ne traje ništa duže nego bilo koja druga injekcija. Nemoj se toliko brinut unaprijed. Pusa!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* ide ti jedna ampulica tekućine, a dva praha, tako da ne traje ništa duže nego bilo koja druga injekcija. Nemoj se toliko brinut unaprijed. Pusa!


ok ... :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Dobro jutro cure! Čitajući vaše dojmove i novosti osječam se kao da i sama startam sa svime time i strah me i pomisliti da i mene sve to čeka uskoro. Najviše od svega me zapravo plaši to samodavanje injekcija jer će mi biti prvi put, a počet ću se pikati prije uzv u Mariboru pa mi neće imat tko pokazati kako se to radi. Dobro je jedino što se MM ponudio da će on obavljati taj dio posla pa će mi "možda" biti malo lakše, ali otom potom...
Jedva čekam da krene odbrojavanje! Dugo, dugo vremena nije bilo ovako aktivno na Potpomognutoj u Rijeci i nikad na snije toliko puno bilo odjednom u postupku i nadam se da će biti puno, puno uspjeha...

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos*, možda sam već i dosadna jer to stalno spominjem, ali meni je odlazak na MPO postao lakši od kad si sama dajem injekcije. Nitko mi nije pokazao, vjeruj mi, to stvarno nije problem. Prvu sam si teško dala, ali svaka slijedeća sve lakše. Sad se znam našalit da ujutro jednom rukom perem zube, a drugom se pikam istovremeno koliko mi je to ušlo u rutinu. Vidim po potpisu da nisi nikad bila na IVF-u, ali ja sam u prva tri postupka išla svako jutro po injekcije u bolnicu i to mi je bilo tako teško, pa čekaš red, pa kasniš na posao, pa te svi pitaju di si, a sad 5 min. posla. 
Kad ti startaš? Nadam se da će ti dežela biti dobitna! Pusa!

----------


## Hrabrica29

curke, evo dugo se nisam javljala. naime imam jedan problem i mislim da bi ste mi mogle pomoći. Tražim ginekologa koji ima iskustva sa pacjenticama koje idu ili su išle na potpomognutu, jer moja gin. nema pojma o ničemu i radi mi probleme. molim vas da mi pošaljete par imena. hvala :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

*Hrabrica29* ja sam ti kod ginek Mihovilovic Vukovic i ona je upoznata sa tim pa ako zelis mozes se javit tamo ako bi te primila.sestra je katastrofa tao da se ne zacudis ali dr je ok.ko te zanima jos sta slobodno se javi na pp.
cure meni opet jedan dan trajale stvari,danas ih skoro ni nemam...oce to sta smetat za postupak i injekcije?

----------


## kika83

Barby opet se ti brineš oko tih stvari? Joj, joj, joj  :Rolling Eyes: 
Cure, imam jedno pitanje ako koja zna. Čitam malo po drugim bolnicama daju nakon transfera i andol  :Confused:  Ja ga nisam dobila a niti ove cure koje su bile samnom na transferu isti dan. Zašto kbc Ri to nedaje ili je netko od vas možda dobio?

----------


## kika83

Znam da se daje inače za bolju prokrvljenost maternice ali zašto ga i mi nedobivamo? I normabel isto propisuju.

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* meni je Andol propisan prvi put kad sam išla na MPO u Zagreb, a u Slo od 5 postupaka, samo zadnji put mi je rekao da ga uzmem od dana transfera. Što se tiče Normabela ja ga pijem na dan punkcije, da se mišići opuste, pa manje boli, a i za povišen prolaktin tu i tamo.

----------


## barbyRI

*tigrical* da li se normabel moze dobit na recept ili samo bez recepta znas mozda?a kako djeluje praxiten npr?jel meni je vlastelic spominjao i neku injekciju protiv bolova...

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* Normabel se daje isključivo na recept, ne možeš ga kupiti. Daje ti ga tvoja soc. gin. Praxiten, Apaurin, Normabel, sve imaju slično djelovanje, umirujuće, opuštajuće, ovisi od koliko je mg. nekima se jako spava. Ta injekcija protiv bolova što ti je spominjao dr. je Voltaren injekcija. Dakle, možeš doma prije punkcije i ti sama popiti nešto protiv bolova što inače piješ, jer će te od ove injekcije više bolit guza nego što djeluje.

----------


## kika83

Da se samo nadovežem na Tigrical, ako tražiš tu injekciju(voltaren) traži ju pola sata prije punkcije jer ako ne nema djelovanje. Tako je meni rekla Mira.

----------


## diabolica

Ovu poruku sam pokušala poslati i na Fejsu ali nešto šteka.....
Evo me ženske moje....kad sam došla na posao oko 9,30h odmah sam odletila na sastanak i nisam ni računalo upalila  i evo do sada sam bila...nikako da dođe kraj sastanku....
Evo kratak raport...ja imam 4 dominantna folikula...sad su na lijevom jajniku 3  i to po 16mm i na desnom 1 vodeći isto po 16mm....dobila sam danas po jedan Gonal i sutra ujutro još jedan i onda navečer Ovitrelle. U ponedjeljak u 8h trebam doći na punkciju. Vlašić je jako zadovoljan, rekao je da smo na tih 4 folikula i računali....ja sam mu se požalila da sam jučer bila dosta zabrinuta a on meni da se nemam šta brinuti i da je on tu da brine i misli o mojim folikulima i da se ja samo opustim i odmaram.....stvarno je za deset čovjek...toliko mi je drag i super me utješi.....a i sestre su danas imale užasnu gužvu (strašno puno parova je danas bilo...živa invazija na HR)...pa su bile super ljubazne sve.....dobila sam taj Gonal i štopericu za doma...al ići ću na odjel na pikanje sutra ujutro i navečer...Kika u koliko da se pikam sutra navečer?

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* super raport i super rezultati! Dr. ti je odličan. Da se ja samo ubacim, a cure će me demantirat ili potvrdit štoperica je obično u 22,00.

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* kako je naša čitalica? Jesi se šta čula sa njom...javi nam kako je prošla na punkciji i jel bilo bolno? 
Srele smo se danas. Bila je dobre volje i vesela! Ona mi je rekla da je bila navečer po štopericu u 21,50h na odjelu...

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* Normabel se daje isključivo na recept, ne možeš ga kupiti. Daje ti ga tvoja soc. gin. Praxiten, Apaurin, Normabel, sve imaju slično djelovanje, umirujuće, opuštajuće, ovisi od koliko je mg. nekima se jako spava. Ta injekcija protiv bolova što ti je spominjao dr. je Voltaren injekcija. Dakle, možeš doma prije punkcije i ti sama popiti nešto protiv bolova što inače piješ, jer će te od ove injekcije više bolit guza nego što djeluje.


a tako onda cu pitat dr da mi prepise ga...koliko ga moram uzet prije punkcije otprilike?a protiv bolova?iako mi sve to prije hsg nije pomagalo ali dobro ne kosta me popit a injekciju voltarena necu ni trazit kad tako buba....
*diabolica* ja samcula da neke cure i u 23h znaju primit stopericu,znaci oko 22,23h je valjda ok.draga zelim ti da te sto manje buba,da sto prije sve to prodje i da nam na sljedecem susretu budes sa mrvicom u busici..... :Love:

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica* draga meni je rečeno zadnji put od V. a on je naš ginić, točno u 22h.
Trebalo bi ti to pisati na nalazu. Meni je pisalo u 22h a i rekao mi je tako. Jesi ga pitala za endometriji kakav ti je? Super, još će ti se folikuli povećat do štoperice :Very Happy: 
*Dani*  sretno sutra na folikulometriji  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Hvala *Kika*  :Kiss: 

Koji točno voltaren da kupim??? Sad me zbunila teta u apoteci.... kaže da je jedan za kosti a drugi za glavu... a nudila mi je i neofen.

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* Normabel ti nije za bolove, nego za opuštanje mišića. Za bolove popij tabletu koju inače piješ za M. i uzmeš sat ili pola sata prije punkcije, koliko joj treba da djeluje.
*dani82* pa za takvu vrstu bolova ti je ovaj za glavu. Da li inače piješ voltaren? Meni ništa ne pomaže. A ona injekcija što daju prije punkcije ništa bol ne popušta od nje, samo te boli guza 2 dana. Kupi ono što inače piješ za bolove.
*diabolica* čitalica je super. Ima 5 JS i ništa je nije bolilo. Sve je super prošlo i sad vibramo za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Da, ona je primila štopericu u 22,00.
Puse svima!

----------


## Ameli

GIZMOS i ja sam se prije bojala igla i mislila sam da se nikada neću moći sama pikati ali kada mi je prijateljica lijepo objasnila i pokazala uspjela sam a sada sam kao i tigrical pravi ekspert u tome, zato ne brini vjerujem da ćeš i ti uspjeti.
dani82 protiv bolova ti je voltaren rapid i ja sam ga uvjek pila prije punkcije, nisam htjela inekciju jer sam ionak bila već sva izbodena.
neko je pitao za andol100 ili aspirin100 - da on služi za bolju cirkulaciju, ja sam ga pila u zadnjem postupku po preporuci dr.V i dr.Reša, ali nakon što sam bila napravila koagulogram i faktore trombofilije gdje su mi utvrđene neke niske vrijednosti pa sam ga zato morala i koristiti.
štopericu treba primiti kada vam to dr.kaže, pa on vam to mora reči a i napisati na zadnjoj folikulometriji jer s tim nalazom navečer dolazite na odjel kod sestre kako bi ona znala što i kada vam mora dati, barem je meni tako bilo u zadnjem postupku.
pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## Kikica1

Ja sami za punkciju zdrmala dva brufena i neke dvije tablete na biljnoj bazi za umirenje (valeral ili tako nesto) i stvarno se ne mogu zaliti da me bolilo. Ne znam da li im je to jos obicaj, ali meni je dr okrenuo ekran tako da ga i ja mogu vidjeti, objasnio sta je folikul a sta igla tako da te u biti i to malo zaokupi a i pripremis se na to pikanje pa nekako manje boli. U svakom slucaju ne traje tako dugo, ne boli toliko jako a sto si opustenija i smirenija mislim da ce bit lakse. Sretno!

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* ajme blago čitalici, kakva sreća, stvarno lijepo.....vibram za nju....i obavezno nas obavještavaj o svemu.....
*kika83* endometrij mi je super 11mm debljina, kaže V da bolje ne može...
*dani 82* nadam se da se vidimo sutra u 8h i da idemo na jednu dooobru kavicu.....
*barbyRI* ja ću popiti Helex za opuštanje i Ketonal protiv bolova zajedno jer se mogu piti skupa, pitala sam danas u ljekarni i kažu mi da je to dobra kombinacija.

Jedino me brine rok valjanosti Ovitrelle, piše mi na kutiji 02/2010 i na uputama da se ne smije koristiti nakon isteka roka valjanosti. Malo sam ljuta jer su mi dali sa tim rokom. Šta mislite jel to do kraja 2. mjeseca vrijedi ili da ne riskiram i tražim sa friškim rokom?

----------


## GIZMOS

Ma nije mene strah od inekcija nego više činjenice da ću sve morat sama bez da mi netko pokaže prvi put, a u Rijeku se ne usudim ternutno ići jer nisam spominjala postupak u sloveniji i sumnjam da bi mi netko izišo u susret. (možda i bi ali se ja ne usudim). Probat ću zamoliti za prvi put jednu medicinsku sestru koju poznajem, a za drugu će već biti lakše kad skužim princip. Ima i onih filmića o davanju inekcija gdje je sve objašnjeno, ali nekako mi nije to to...
Tigrical...ja i ti ćemo se skupa tješiti u 04 mjesecu...jedva čekam. 
Ameli, jesi se ti oporavila? Šta planiraš za dalje? Reš ili?

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* mislim da to vrijedi do kraja 2. mjeseca. Ali uzmi sa sobom sutra ujutro i pitaj da ti daju novu, ako te to brine. Pusa!

----------


## GIZMOS

> *tigrical* ajme blago čitalici, kakva sreća, stvarno lijepo.....vibram za nju....i obavezno nas obavještavaj o svemu.....
> *kika83* endometrij mi je super 11mm debljina, kaže V da bolje ne može...
> *dani 82* nadam se da se vidimo sutra u 8h i da idemo na jednu dooobru kavicu.....
> *barbyRI* ja ću popiti Helex za opuštanje i Ketonal protiv bolova zajedno jer se mogu piti skupa, pitala sam danas u ljekarni i kažu mi da je to dobra kombinacija.
> 
> Jedino me brine rok valjanosti Ovitrelle, piše mi na kutiji 02/2010 i na uputama da se ne smije koristiti nakon isteka roka valjanosti. Malo sam ljuta jer su mi dali sa tim rokom. Šta mislite jel to do kraja 2. mjeseca vrijedi ili da ne riskiram i tražim sa friškim rokom?


Obično vrijede još neko vrijeme nakon isteka roka pa mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti, ali kad istekne rok- više ih ne smiju prodavati. Ako ti je usput odi ih zamjeniti ili barem pitati u ljekarnu. Pretpostavljam da si tek naknadno primjetila da im istiće trajanje.

----------


## diabolica

*GIZMOS* danas mi je sestra Mira dala kutiju Gonala i kutiju Ovitrella. Nisam išla za tim uopće da provjerevam rok .....pa valjda vode brigu o roku trajanja?? Pitat ću sutra kad budem išla na pikanje ujutro da mi zamjene.

----------


## kika83

* Čitalice * za js. Evo malo za dobar tulum u labosu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
Zašto nam se čitalica ne pridruži? :Rolling Eyes: 
*Tigrical* već kad nemogu nju pitat, da pitam tebe. Koji protokol je imala? I dali je razgovarala s ginićem šta če sa ove dvije js ako joj se tri oplode? Dali če joj zamrznuti? To je novo u kbc-u pa da saznamo nešto iz prve ruke.
*Diabolica* pa to je mrak za endo, bravo :Very Happy:  I ti se nešto brineš, trebalo bi te dobro istuć :Wink:  
Ostalim curkama šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

Nisam čitalicu stigla pitati koliko je imala folikula? Zna li netko?

----------


## barbyRI

*tigrical* znam da je normabel za smirenje da nije za bolove....a za bolove cu uzet voltaren rapid kao sta sam i za hsg to mi je sestra rekla.da li je jedna protiv bolova tableta dosta,se moze jos jedna uzet?
*diabolica* mislim da ti je stoperica ok da vrijedi do kraja mjeseca ali mozda da uzmes sutra i pitas svejedno sestre.

----------


## vita22

e cure vidim da je sve super za sad *DIABOLICA* super je to vidiš da se nisi trebala sekirat *,DANI* tako češ i ti sutra...........čitalica drago mi je da smo se vidile i sretno 
TIGRICA će nas obavijestit o svemu  cure ciaaaaaaaaaaaooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*Kika* neki dan dok sam čekala je sa mnom čekala i cura koja je išla na transfer, ona je imala 9 js, od tog su joj se sve tri oplodile, 3 su joj zamrznuli, a one ostale 3 valjda nisu bile dovoljno kvalitetne/zrele za zamrzavanje.

----------


## diabolica

Javljam da mi Ovitrelle vrijedi do kraja mjeseca. Očito su trebali potrošit zalihu. 
*Dani82* jesu tebi danas dali štopericu kao i meni. Ako jesu daj pogledaj datum...da ti isto nije pri kraju roka trajanja.

----------


## tigrical

Haj cure! Čitalica je imala kratki protokol, Decapeptyl + 2 Menopura. Dobila je 5 js. Ne znam za zamrzavanje, vidjet ćemo na transferu.

----------


## dani82

Evo da vam i tu javim, danas sam bila na folikulometriji, bit će 5 folikula...ali imam problem s endometrijem, tanak je, samo 4mm, to mi  je izgleda od klomifena. Docentica mi je dala Vagifem koji trebam korisiti tek od punkcije... ali nekako mi nije davala neku nadu, rekla je da mi se još može zadebljat koji mm...ali da je i to malo  :Sad: 
Punkcija mi je u ponedjeljak.

----------


## dani82

*Diabolica* ja sam dobila Choragon500 - mora se miješat tako da ću otić na hitnu da me oni piknu.

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* nekako bi najbolje bilo da je endometrij od 7,5 mm na više, ali godinama pratim ovaj forum i ima trudnoća sa endo 4mm. Meni je uvijek sve savršeno, pa ništa. Zato ne brini, može se bebač ulovit i za 4 mm!

----------


## barbyRI

ciao curke!
evo bila na pikicama,ajme gonal je strasan...pece ko sam vrag...deset puta jace od decapeptyla,zube sam stisnula i nekako prezivila :Smile:  ruka me jos i sad nabija...

----------


## kika83

Ja dobila stvari jutros  :Klap:  Ajme čemu se ja veselim :Laughing: To znači još ovaj ciklus i slijedeči i ja krećem u postupak(ako bude sve ok naravno).
*Dani i Diabolica* sretno vam sutra na punkciji, nemojte mislit na bol i neće bolit :Grin: 
Želim vam puno js i onda čemo vibrirat za tulum u labosu :Very Happy: 
*Vita22* sretno pikanje i nek bude puno lijepih folikulića.
Ostalim curama šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Super kika! hočete probat još jednom s klomifenom ili još ne znaš stimulaciju? Mene tako zanima kako će to iči u Mariboru. Meni piše da kupim 28 decapeptyla i 25-30 gonala, ali to napišu svima pa mjenjaju tokom postupka. Nadam se da ih ipak neću trebati više od 20 obzirom da je prvi IVF (i da ih moram platiti, a ne koštaju malo...).
Cure, sretno sutra na punkciji i da prođe pto bezbolnije!

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica i dani82* sretno na punkciji sutra! Držimo fige da sve prođe bezbolno! Puse!

----------


## barbyRI

cure sretno na punkciji .... da vas sto manje buba....mislim na vas :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Super kika! hočete probat još jednom s klomifenom ili još ne znaš stimulaciju? Mene tako zanima kako će to iči u Mariboru. Meni piše da kupim 28 decapeptyla i 25-30 gonala, ali to napišu svima pa mjenjaju tokom postupka. Nadam se da ih ipak neću trebati više od 20 obzirom da je prvi IVF (i da ih moram platiti, a ne koštaju malo...).
> Cure, sretno sutra na punkciji i da prođe pto bezbolnije!


Gizmos tako sam i ja mislila prvi put da mi neće trebati puno ampula pa mi je dr. odredio 4 na dan zbog endometrioze, što ne mora biti i kod tebe ali bolje je i uzimati više pa da dobiješ neki optimalan broj j.s. nego da koristiš 2 ampule pa da ne bude više od 3 j.s. a znaš i sama koliko košta postupak tamo tako bar ja razmišljam

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure koje ste bile u Ri na psihološkom savjetovalištu kako to izgleda?

----------


## vita22

Ej cure evo i mene danas prvi decapeptyl od sutra i gonal........sretno *DANI I DIABOLICA* sutra nadam se da ćemo se vidjet sutra *KIKA* hvala.......cure pusa svima
*Mali Mimi* psihologica ti je super dr.Kuljanić na 5. katu gdje su rodilje,ništa malo porazgovarate s njom o vašem odnosu prema potpomognutoj i sve u vezi s time i onda vam da neke testiće da ispunite,napiše njeno mišljenje i to vam potvrdi........meni je bila stvarno super ...... :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Mogu samo potvrditi ovo što je rekla Vita za psihologicu jer je i mene oduševila! A što se tiče ljekova...ja sam se spremila za neki maksimum (cca 40 ampula) ali naravno da bi voljela "prvi put" krenuti s manjom dozom (ipak ne znam kakva će biti reakcija pa čisto iz toga razloga) a koliko vidim nema nekog pravila i neke pretjerane povezanosti količina ampula i reakcija organizma. Primjetila sam čak da neke cure bolje ili podjednako reagiraju na 2 klomifena nego na 30-40 gonala. Dok ne probam neću znati....ali uvijek kopkaju neka pitanja

----------


## kika83

> Super kika! hočete probat još jednom s klomifenom ili još ne znaš stimulaciju? Mene tako zanima kako će to iči u Mariboru. Meni piše da kupim 28 decapeptyla i 25-30 gonala, ali to napišu svima pa mjenjaju tokom postupka. Nadam se da ih ipak neću trebati više od 20 obzirom da je prvi IVF (i da ih moram platiti, a ne koštaju malo...).
> Cure, sretno sutra na punkciji i da prođe pto bezbolnije!



Ma dogovoreno je još jedan ciklus s Klomifenom ali pokušat ču se izborit za drugu stimulaciju. Nadam se da ču uspjeti.

----------


## kika83

*Mali Mimi* cure su ti sve rekle, prof Kuljanić je prva liga od žene. Mene je oduševila, svaka joj čast!!

----------


## delfin

Cure, imam pitanje za sve vas koje ste u postupcima u kbc Rijeka. Zanima me postoji li mogućnost anestezije za vrijme punkcije?

----------


## diabolica

*delfin* mi koje imamo manje js ne dobivamo...one cure koje imaju više od 10 js imaju pravo na anesteziju. Ne znam ako stvarno jako inzistiraš da li daju, ali mislim da se sa manje jajnih stanica može izdržat.

----------


## innu

*diabolica, dani* sretno sutra, uz vas smo!!! ostale cure, pozdrav.......

----------


## Kikica1

Dani i Diabolica, sretno sutra. Da prodje sto brze i bezbolnije i da u labu bude dobar tulum!

----------


## lucija83

Cure sretno na punkciji sutra......

----------


## Ati

> Hvala svima na dobrodošlici.
> Ne treba donacija jajne stanice, nego spermija. Zvala sam KBC Rijeka, oni to ne rade, a klinike u ZG me samo preusmjeravaju na druge telefone, a informaciju nisam dobila...


Evo jedan update za sve koje interesira. Naime, bila sam uporna i zvala, iz Vuk Vrhovec su me uputili da zovem Petrovu i napokon sam uspjela dobiti relevantnu osobu. Moja je pretpostavka da je to bio dr. Šimunić, obzirom da se na telefon javio sa "Šime"... Daklem, pitala sam kakvo je sad stanje u Hrvatskoj vezano za potpomognutu oplodnju doniranim stanicama i dobila sam odgovor da se radi na uspostavljanju banke sperme i da bi trebalo biti u funkciji u 4-5 mjesecu ove godine. Eto, svima kojima treba, sretno, možda se sretnemo tamo negdje...

----------


## barbyRI

*diabolica* draga kako je proslo?jel te jako bubalo?Kad budes mogla javi nam se.....

----------


## dani82

Evo mene s punkcije... prošla je ok, nije bezbolna i nije ugodna ali da se preživit :Aparatic: 
Dobila sam 4js iz 5 folikula, a super je vijest da mi se endometrij podebljao na 8mm  :Very Happy: 
Sada čekam srijedu da mi jave kakvo je stanje. Cure molim vibrice za tulum u labu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82* draga drago mi je da je sve ok proslo i da si izdrzala.....koliko je sve skupa trajalo
vibrice da bude dobar party u labu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Ne znam točno, ali mislim negdje 10 minuta, više nije, a sama punkcija 4-5minuta.

----------


## barbyRI

dobro ajde nije tako strasno,ali vjerujem da je bilo bolno....jesi popila tabletu prije protiv bolova i za smirenje?ko ti je radio,docentica?

----------


## dani82

Jesam, popila sam tablete, ali mislim da mi nisu ni počele djelovati.
Punkciju mi je radio tvoj doktor, Vlastelić, stvarno je super tip... docentica je danas imala slobodan dan.

----------


## barbyRI

imala si srece,mene ce sigurno zadesit da mi bas ne bude... :Crying or Very sad:  a sta cu,sta je tu je...kad ti je transfer?isto cetvrtak koa diabolici ili?

----------


## Ameli

dani82 navijam za ludi tulum u labu i neka se uskoro vrate u mamin trbušić, ipak je tamo najsigurnije
svima pozdrav i pusač!

----------


## dani82

Hvala *Ameli* na lijepim željama!  :Kiss: 

*BarbyRi* pretpostavljam da će biti u četvrtak jer u srijedu moram zvat.

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* bravo za 4 js i endo ti je super, vidiš ipak se podebljao! Vibrat ćemo ti na odbrojavanju!

*diabolica* kako si ti prošla?

----------


## kika83

*Dani* draga  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Evo puno za uspješan tulum u labosu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
Sve sam ti već rekla, da ne ponavljam ko kokoš :Laughing: 
*Diabolica* i ti sve znaš, sve če biti ok  :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Cure moje sretno dalje DANI I DIABOLICA sve znate suuuuuuuuuuuuper je to 
ja u petak na folikulometriju......kisss :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

cure moje koja je sad na redu za punkciju???

----------


## kika83

Evo draga* Diabolica* i za tebe puno vibrica za uspješan tulum u labosu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 
Ja odbrojavam do moje kontrole, valjda če biti sve ok i da od 8.3 startam i ja  :Grin: 
Koke moje  :Bye:

----------


## diabolica

Moja punkcija i nije bila nešto jako uspješna...samo 2 js i pitanje šta će sve od toga biti.

----------


## barbyRI

draga ne sekiraj se,bit ce sve ok... :Love:

----------


## diabolica

Valjda hoće....jednu dozu suza sam sad isplakala....nadam se da neću uskoro još.....

----------


## tigrical

Ajme draga *diabolica* pa čemu suze?! 2 js, naravno ako sve bude super, su 2 bebe, pa di ćeš više! Samo neka se one lijepo podijele i poslije uhvate! I jedna js je dovoljna. Ja sam ih imala po 13 folikula, svi se oplode, super se podijele, sve je savršeno i NIKAD se ne ulove. Nema pravila. Odmaraj i samo pozitivno! Pusa!

----------


## kika83

Ja sam imala samo jednu js koja se lijepo oplodila i podijelila i bila sam sretna kao malo dijete šta sam barem imala tu jednu mrvicu imala u sebi ali šipak.
Zato Diabolica nema razloga za tugu, kao šta kaže Tigircal to su dvije bebe :Smile: 
Moraš biti i s time sretna, jer neke nemaju ni takvu priliku. Zato draga ima da nam budeš pozitivna do kraja. Šaljem ti veeeeeeeliki hug i  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83 i tigrical*  :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Dani, saljem ti pregrst vibrica za ludi tulum u labu danas. 
Diabolica, dvije js nisu uopce lose. Ako gledas da cure ostaju trudne i u prirodnim ciklusima sa samo jednom js dvije su i vise nego dovoljne cak i za blizance. U svakom slucaju ti mogu reci da znam kako se osjecas ali to sto ti se u startu cini da situacija lose izgleda ne znaci da ce i lose ispasti. Stoga vibram da se obje oplode i super podjele. 
Objema zelim velike beturine za dva tjedna i da se za 9mj prikljucite nasem voznom parku  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Cure hvala na lijepim željicama!!  :Kiss: 
*Diabolica* kao što sam ti već rekla neću da se nerviraš, ti si moja suborka i nas dvije ćemo skupa i po betu, a i u rodilište po naše bebuline  :Love: 

Pitanje: Kada se vadi beta? 14 dana od punkcije ili od transfera?

----------


## diabolica

Hvala cure na podršci...stvarno mi se danas nije situacija činila optimističnom....ali šta je tu je...a cmizdrim i zbog hormona!
*Dani82* beta se računa od transfera...Vlašić kaže 18. dan ali navodno se može već i 14. dan vadit.

----------


## Ameli

Diabolica ne se žalostiti pa i 2 js su super uspjeh, i ja sam imala jednom samo 2 i obje su mi se bile oplodile zato navijam iz petnih žila da se i tvoje oplode.
dani82 beta se vadi 14 dana nakon transfera, a morati ćeš biti strpljiva iako je to ponekad stvarno teško.
pozdrav svima!

----------


## pak

dani82 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum u labu
diabolica ne budi tuzna gledaj to sa vedrije strane, nisi  morala odlucivati o tome koliko ce ih oploditi zbog ovog bedastog zakona ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesni tulum!

----------


## diabolica

*Ameli, Pak* cure hvala na potpori!

----------


## Vojvođanka

halo cure, 
i ja sma danas bila na punkciji i meni je bila dosta bolna, 10 folikula i 5 JS
dr. mi ništa nije rekao o kvaliteti JN niti o debljini endometrija a ja sam bila previše smušena da bilo što pitam
ako mi uzmu 3 za laboratorij što će onda sa one 2? baciti?
isto kao i vi moram zvati u srijedu da vidim kako stvari stoje
velika pusa svima

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* jesmo se vidjele danas? Jesi imala trenirku smeđu na sebi?

----------


## dani82

Mi smo znači danas zajedno čekale... 
ni nama nisu rekli kakva je kvaliteta jajnih stanica (mislim da to i ne mogu znat tako brzo), oplodit će ti 3 najbolje js a one dvije će zamrznut ako su dovoljno dobre za zamrzavanje, ako ne će ih bacit. To možda ružno zvuči, ali moraš znati da je velika vjerojatnost da se one ne bi ni oplodile, a postupak zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja ne bi "preživile"

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mi smo znači danas zajedno čekale... 
> ni nama nisu rekli kakva je kvaliteta jajnih stanica (mislim da to i ne mogu znat tako brzo), oplodit će ti 3 najbolje js a one dvije će zamrznut ako su dovoljno dobre za zamrzavanje, ako ne će ih bacit. To možda ružno zvuči, ali *moraš znati da je velika vjerojatnost da se one ne bi ni oplodile*, a postupak zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja ne bi "preživile"


Sorry dani82 ali s ovim djelom se ne slažem, znam da pokušavaš utješiti curu ali nemojmo izvrtati i uljepšavati stvari kad u stvari nitko ne zna da li bi se baš te oplodile koje će baciti ili ne bi, ako su naizgled OK biolozi su u vrlo teškoj poziciji i sam dr.Kniewald je rekao da se moraju igrati Boga. U 70% slučajeva j.s. se oplode kod mene se do sada 1 put desilo da se nije oplodila j.s. od 4 transfera 
Ne želim biti surova ali na kraju će ispasti da ovaj zakon i nije toliko loš

----------


## dani82

Zakon je grozan, ali koliko ja znam na kbc-u nisu zamrzavali embrije (ili jesu??), a što su tad radili s jajnim stanicama ili još bolje embrijima koje nisu vratili?

----------


## barbyRI

vecer cure!
kad sam danas dosla sa injekcija ulovio me neki svrbez,jel to moguce da je od gonala?stalno se cesem ko munjena... a napuhnuta sam uzasno,do danas nisam osjetila tako...trbusina mi koda sam u 9.mj trudnoce... :Laughing:

----------


## Aurora*

> Zakon je grozan, ali koliko ja znam na kbc-u nisu zamrzavali embrije (ili jesu??), a što su tad radili s jajnim stanicama ili još bolje embrijima koje nisu vratili?


Prije su se oplodile sve jajne stanice i ako ih je bilo vise pustili su ih da se razvijaju do stadija blastocisti. A do tog stadija se razvije samo jedan manji broj. Inace su u Rijeci pocetkom prosle godine poceli sa zamrzavanjem embrija. 
To sto se stimulacijom zeli(o) dobiti veci broj jajnih stanica u jednom ciklusu, nije zato da bi se te iste stanice bacale, nego zato da bi one dale realnu sanse da dodje do trudnoce iz tog jednog stimuliranog ciklusa.
S novim zakonom pridobivanje veceg broja jajnih stanica nema nikakvog smisla, jer je vecina njih osudjena da propadne, a sanse da od preostale 3 koliko ih se smije oploditi dodje do trudnoce bitno su umanjene.

----------


## Vojvođanka

da moja je smeđa trenerka
diabolica je si li ti ona cura koja je išla danas prva na punkciju? 
uglavnom, meni ih je dr. baš SVE punktirao, zašto neznam! Ljevi jajnik mi je mogao i poštjediti....
a dobila sam voltaren inekciju, kako bi mi tek bilo bez nje????
ma dobro preživjet ću ....
možda budemo i na transferu skupa

----------


## kika83

Nažalost zbog ovog zakona naši biolozi se stvarno moraju igrati Boga i odabrati 3 js za koji oni smatraju da su najbolje a mogu i pogriješit i ove koje su "bacili" da su to bile one prave za oplodnju.

----------


## kika83

Vojvođanka evo malo vibrica i za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretno

----------


## vita22

eeee i ja sam danas bila ona koja je s tobom izašla danas iz bolnice..........sretno i tebi puno puno
cureeeeeeeee sretnooooooooo

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* je ja sam ta koja je jučer bila prva na punkciji. Želim ti sretan ishod!

----------


## barbyRI

dan cure!
mene od sinoc nabijaju jajnici,valjda od gonala,onako koda ih trebam dobit....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vojvođanka a morao ti je dr. sve punktirati jer on ne zna u kojim se folikulima kriju jajne stanice npr. meni je zadnji put bilo 5,6 folikula i samo 1 j.s. i što da mi baš nju nije punktirao, onda bi se poslije oboje lupali po glavi

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potvrđujem ovo što je Aurora rekla, mislim ovo ograničenje na oplodnju samo 3 j.s je najgori dio zakona, prije bi se dogodilo to da oplode sve j.s. pa bi došlo do prirodne selekcije, oni najbolji bi se vratili u maternicu, a do 5. dana ostane ih samo manji broj i tu se već da procjeniti koji imaju najviše šanse za opstanak

----------


## Kikica1

Svi folikuli se moraju punktirati bez obzira na velicinu i sadrzaj. Netko mi je objasnio i zasto ali se sad ne sjecam objasnjenja.

----------


## klara

Cure molim vas možete li mi reći radi li doktor Vlastelić još uvijek u KBC-u, ili je u mirovini?

----------


## tigrical

*klara* dr. Vlastelić još uvijek radi u KBC-u.

----------


## klara

tigrical hvala!

----------


## loks

drage forumašice, evo priključujem se na ovu temu. čekam postupak u slo pa malo ispitujem druge mogućnosti. čula sam za dr. Vlastelića da je super ljubazan i dobar doktor. dal mi netko možda zna reći koliko se otprilike u Ri čeka na postupak?

----------


## dani82

Mi smo na prvi razgovor bili krajem 10 mjeseca, sada čeakam transfer. Znači cca 3 mjeseca.

----------


## loks

hvala dani82

----------


## vita22

Loks mi smo isto brzo bili na redu u 12 mj dobili popis svega šta moramo napravit i sad smo u postupku.........Dr.Vlastelić je super a i svi su ti tu ok.......

----------


## diabolica

Ma svi su u KBC Ri ok. Ja se stvarno ne mogu požaliti na nikoga. Jedini je problem što ti ne kažu nikad dovoljno informacija....ali zato postoji ovaj forum :Grin:  i puno dobrih duša od kojih saznaš skoro sve. Zato im svima puno hvala! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

kako tko ceka,netko prije neko kasnije dodje na red,jel nema svaki dr isti broj pacijenata,ja sam npr.sredinom 9.mj zakazala postupak i sad se spremam na postupak.kod dr vlastelica sam a on navodno ima najvise pacijentica pa se to malo oduzilo..
cure diabolica i mayica bilo mi je bas lijepo pocakulat sa vama,nadam se da kad se drugi put vidimo da cemo imat nesto sicusno u sebi.....i pricat o nasim mrvicama a ne o pikicama i boli.... :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Evo da javim da sutra u 10 imam transfer... sve su se 3 stanice oplodile   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

I ja se javljam...obadvije su oplođene...sutra transfer u 11h..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Dani82* ima da me sutra čekaš tamo u sobi!

----------


## dani82

Naravno draga, čekam te u drugom stanju  :Klap: 

*Vojvođanka* javi se... i tebe ćemo vjerojatno sutra čekat.

----------


## diabolica

E da, *Vojvođanka* javi se da znamo situaciju sa tobom...i sutra se vidimo u apartmanu poslije transfera.

----------


## deki77

eto da se i ja javim uputila me diabolica na forum ja sam ona zadnja s punkcije danas je baš neki sretan dan kod mene 3 oplođene i 3 zamrznute jupi!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Ajme cure super! Sutra lijepo samo opušteno, ništa ne boli i od sutra ste službeno u drugom stanju! Puse!

----------


## Ameli

deki77 dobro nam došla i čim prije postala trbušasta!
diabolica i dani82 pa to su super vijesti, za sada imate 100% uspjeha, navijam da tako bude i do kraja  :Very Happy: 
svima sretno i puno pozdrava!

----------


## dani82

*deki77* to je super!!! Vidimo se sutra (nas dvije se viđamo na kbc-u od subote)... Na kakvom si bila protokolu, koliko si imala folikula??

----------


## dani82

*Ameli*  :Kiss:

----------


## deki77

da da viđale smo se imala sam 8 folikula i 8 stanica dvije su bile nezrele transfer je sutra u 9 i po sva sam smušena jel trbam ponesti piđamu,papuče?
bravo cure glavu gore i idemo po naše male!!!!!!!

----------


## deki77

oh zaboraavila sam napisati dugi protokol D+M

----------


## tigrical

*deki77* dobrodošla i što prije nam otišla! Ne trebaš ništa nositi, sve dobiješ tamo. Samo puno optimizma!

----------


## dani82

*deki7*7 trebaš ponijet utogestane, i ništa više...  Vidimo se poslije u sobi... ja sam u 10 naručena.

----------


## Vojvođanka

da i ja sam sutra na transferu......
rekli su mi od 5 stanica 3 su bile zrele i sve tri su se oplodile, jedna je tristanična a dvije su dvostanične, primjenili su ISC metodu i sutra sam u 10h na transferu
rekli su mi da se leži cca 1-2h
a ja već pripremila knjigu za čitanje da mi ne bude dosadno ležati - izgleda da mi neće trebati - imati će mo materijala za ćakulu :D
vidimo se sutra
pusa......

----------


## barbyRI

pozz cure!
evo i mene...bila na prvoj folikulometriji.prije pregleda ja kazem dr nadam se da se sta razvija i napreduje,a on meni a jos je rano tek ste 4 dana na gonalu tesko da se nesto ko zna sta vidi,kad mi na folikulometriju vidim on suti ja pitam kako napreduje? a on ostao sam jako jako sam zadovoljan,prezadovoljan.pokazao mi na lijevom imam dva velika folikula a na desnom nije mi ni rekao broj uglavnom je rekao iznenadjujuce...da ih dosta ima...sad koliko,sta ne znam... uglavnom da je ok to je najvaznije.i ja idem ca a on meni ja sam uvjeren da ce ovo biti ok i da ce uspijet...ja sretna ko nova godina :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
u petak ponovno folikulometrija
cure vi koje idete sutra na transfer* SRETNO!!!*
jel zna mozda tko kad bi meni mogao onda biti punkcija?nisam stigla pitat opet jel je bila promenada ulazio vlasic 2,3 puta simo tamo,sestre sve tri...

----------


## deki77

puno hvala na informaciji pa ovo je super sutra tulum čekam vas!!!!!!

----------


## weather

Pa ovdje je stvarno veselo! 
Redovito (manje-više) vas čitam, ali ne pišem, međutim, ne mogu odoljeti i ne zaželjeti sreću svima u postupku pa da do kraja veljače RI pršti od pozitivnih ß. 

Ugodno čavrljanje sutra u sobi nakon ET!

----------


## diabolica

*deki77* dobro nam došla....super da si s nama...mi smo jedna super optimistična ekipa koja se uskoro seli na podforum trudnice!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
*Vojvođanka* čestitam  :Very Happy: neće ti biti dosadno....
Ja cure dolazim sutra zadnja na transfer, tek u 11h. 
*Ameli* 
*Tigrical*

----------


## Kikica1

Cure, skroz mi je drago zbog sviju vas, jedva cekam izvjesce o pozitivnim beticama za koji tjedan. Zelim vam svu srecu sutra na transferu i ugodne cakule nakon njega. Svima  :Kiss: 
Barby sto se tice punkcije to ti je tesko nama reci. Mozda najbolje da pitas dr.V.u petak kad budes imala folikulometriju ali ja mislim da si na miru minimalno do iduceg ponedjeljka.

----------


## dani82

*deki77* jesu tebi rekli kako su se podijelile?

----------


## deki77

nisu mi rekli a ja nisam pitala?

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica, Dani82, Vojvođanka i Deki77* sretno vam sutra na transferu i želim vam velike bete.
*Vita22 i BarbyRI* sretno u petak na folikulometriji.
Pozdrav svima od mene  :Bye:

----------


## diabolica

*Kika83* hvala ti na željama i što misliš na nas....uskoro ćeš i ti u postupak i ja se već veselim tvojoj Beti. :Kiss:

----------


## innu

*diabolica, dani........* šta reć, suuuuper! :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*deki77* i *Vojvođanka* koliko ćete vi vratit embrija??

----------


## Vojvođanka

joj to je ono što me najviše muči, ja bih vratila sva tri ako se budu do sutra dobro razvijala.
čula sam da Dr.i obično preporučuju da se vrate samo 2 zbog visokog rizika ali kako odlučiti, kako prelomiti u sebi i reći O.K. vratite mi 2 a onaj treći bacite (jer nema zamrzavanja) ??
a onda pitanje da li sam uopće spremna imati trojke???
i šta bi mi bilo gore da ovaj postupak ne uspije (jer baš onaj koji se trebao roditi je bačen) ili da imam trojke???
znam da ovakva razmišljanja nigdje ne vode......ali sve jedno mi se motaju u glavi
mislim da ću sutra poslušati Dr. i njegov savjet
cure da li će te vi posle transfera strogo mirovati ili ne?
ja sam mislila, kako mi je ovo prvi puta, odležati bar do nedjelje, odnosno učitniti sve što je u mojoj moći da uspije
da kasnije nemam grižnje savjesti

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vojvođanka, teško je to odlučiti ali vidjet ćeš sutra kakva će biti situacija meni je prvi put biologica htjela vratiti samo 1 embrij od 3 a nije bilo zamrzavanja i onda sam namoljakala dr. da vrate 2, onaj 3. koji mi nisu vratili se prestao razvijati pa mi onda odluka nije bila tako teška, ne znam što bih da su svi bili podjednake kvalitete i da idem prvi put, teško se odlučiti

----------


## okidoki

Svim curama veliki pozdrav, morala sam Vam se pridružiti jer ćete mi možda pomoći. Ulazim u postupak za 4.mjesec kod docentice međutim od tih silnih nalaza koji mi trebaju više neznam gdje se šta vadi.....Pomagajte - koje nalaze tražim u ZJD-Mlaka a koje na poliklinici..... :Sad: (

----------


## dani82

Vojvođanka kao da sam ja ovo napisala... mene iste brige more, ne želim riskirati trudnoću trojkama (svi znamo koliko je to rizično)... ali opet što ako je onaj 3 (odbačeni) bio taj koji bi uspio.
....vjerojatno ću tražit da mi 2 vrate, ne znam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Na zavod se nose bakteriološki brisevi bar sam ja tako , i vadi se krv za viruse hepatitis, Hiv i to a ostalo od krvi (hormoni i beta) na nuklearnoj i ako te traže za krvnu grupu to se vadi u onoj prvoj zgradi desno gdje su dobrovoljni davaoci

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* jesu tebi rekli kako su se podijelile?

*vojvođanka* koja je vaša dijagnoza?

*vita22* bilo mi je drago...

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* ja imam 2 četvorostanične i jednu trostaničnu, što mislim da je ok za predembrije stare 2 dana.

*Vojvođanka* (prije ti nisam odgovorila) ja ću malo više mirovati pva tri dana, ne znam i dalje razmišljam da li da idem onda radit ili da ostanem doma do bete.... nisam pametna. :Undecided:

----------


## GIZMOS

Toliko ste toga danas pisale da mi je teško i pohvatiti sve te informacije, ali "pozitivne energije" na ovoj temi ne fali i konačno je sve živnulo i konačno se Rijeka digla na noge i ja sam sigurna da će tu biti jako lijepih rezultata za nekih dva tjedna. Čitajući vas danas, poželjela sam se naći uz vas i proživljavati svoj prvi postupak uz vas...ali morat ću se još malo strpiti. Super je to što vas je toliko u postupku istovremeno i što se možete savjetovati, bodriti, viđati u čekaoni, družiti i sve ostalo što puno znači...posebno iz razloga što je velikom broju cura ovo prvi postupak a puno ga je lakše prolaziti uz prijatelje, znance...Joj cure, sretno vam svima i da što prije dođe dan kada čemo počet odbrojavati s vama...

A što se tiče vračanja stanica ni ja ne znam što bi napravila i vjerujem da je odluka jako teško. Nekad znam biti dosta brzopleta i nepromišljena pa se ne bi iznenadila da mi bez promišljanja vrate sva tri pogotovo da iza sebe imam više neuspjelih pokušaja. Prvi pokušaj je probna vožnja i mnogima se stvarno posreći pa bude i posljednji. Poslušajte doktora, poslušajte svoje srce, srce VM i svaka odluka će biti prava :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

vojvođanka koja je *vaša* dijagnoza?
*tigrical* što mi ovo vaša smeta....pa odmah se osjećam tako starom... a u stvari sam mlada u duši  :Smile: )
a dijagnoza je kod mene sve OK + hipertiroza, MM oligoastheo ili teška oligoastheo zavisi od dana, sigurno je nalaz bio jaaako loš kad su primjenili ISC metodu umjesto IVF

----------


## vita22

Ej cure sretno sutra biti će ludnica dole u humanoj bar ste sve skupa .........*TIGRICA L* i meni je bilo drago drugi put kavica.........cure kisssssss do daljnjega ........sutrašnjim trudnicama veliki kisssssss DANI DIABOLICA VOJVOĐANKA DEKI 77( i ja sam te upoznala bila s tobom zadnja u ponedjeljak)

----------


## lucija83

*Tigrical* imas pp aj mi samo javi dal si ga dobila.

----------


## duba13

:Bye:  :Bye:  pozdrav cure !!! ja vas redovito čitam, vidim da je danas jako veselo i da će sutra biti puna soba trudnica ! želim vam svima da sa vašim mrvicama u trbuhu ostanete 9 mjeseci  :Zaljubljen:  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka* ovo *vaša* je bilo ne zato što mislim da si stara, nego od tebe i TM. Naravno da nisi stara, pa tu smo negdje godina gore-dole.

*lucija 83* dobila sam 7 PP, ne brini sve je o.k. 

Ajme, da, baš je veselo! Dođe mi da vam dođem sutra u sobu, barem na ćakulu! Puse!

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure, skroz mi je drago zbog sviju vas, jedva cekam izvjesce o pozitivnim beticama za koji tjedan. Zelim vam svu srecu sutra na transferu i ugodne cakule nakon njega. Svima 
> Barby sto se tice punkcije to ti je tesko nama reci. Mozda najbolje da pitas dr.V.u petak kad budes imala folikulometriju ali ja mislim da si na miru minimalno do iduceg ponedjeljka.


pitat cu dr u petak kad bi mogla biti da se psihicki pripremim :Smile: ...i ja mislim da prije pocetka sljedeceg tj ili sredine nece biti..podigla sam danqs u ljekarni za smirenje normabel i ketonal ali mi dr rekla da ne uzmem i jedne i druge prije punkcije jel da ce me jako omamit normabel pa da necu biti za nista.nego da ju navecer uzmem prije spavanja..ne znam kakve svrhe ce mi to onda biti...do jutra nece djelovat vise... :Rolling Eyes: 
i da nek ih ne uzmem nataste da nek jedem nesto jel da mi moze biti nakon punkcije slabo..se smije jest prije ili se mora biti nataste?

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* naravno da smiješ jest. Ne smije se jest samo kad se ide pod potpunu anesteziju. Pa, ti popij danas Normabel da vidiš kako ti djeluje. Neke ulovi jače, neke ništa (kao mene npr.).

----------


## Kikica1

Meni je dr jedino rekao da uzmem nesto da se iscistim, bila sam popila nesto na biljnoj bazi al djelotvorno. Hm, normabel...valjda ovisi kako kome djeluje. Mene su vise omamljivali utrici oralno nego normabel, njega nisam kao ni tigrical uopce osjecala. A za jest - normalno da mozes jesti ali meni od napetosti nije uopce bilo do toga. Jedino savjet za transfer da se ne napijete previse (osim ako vas traze da dodjete na transfer s punim mjehurom) jer sam ja mislila da cu puknut za ona dva sata lezanja u sobi poslije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Normabel ti je dosta lagan pogotovo onaj od 2 mg ja bih uzela i po 2 komada :Wink:

----------


## loks

pozzz svima, i ja moram primjetiti i pridružiti se ovim pozitivnim vibracijama, još i više jer sve više razmišljam otić na postupak u Ri, dok čekamo famozni termin u Mb. ovo je predobro, ova viđanja, razgovori i čakule nakon pregleda, transfera, punkcije. superrr cure, vjerujem da vam je puno lakše prolazit sve tako zajedno. želim puno sreće svima, neovisno u kojoj su fazi...ova 2010. moraaa bit dobraaaa!!!

----------


## tigrical

Ajme, koji mir danas, svi su na transferu! 
Jedva čekam da se javite sa super vijestima!
Di ste trudnice?!

----------


## dani82

Evo da se javim... transfer prošao, vraćena su mi dva osmostanična embrija. Moram napomenuti da je moja doktorica inzistirala na vraćanju samo jednog i na nalazu mi je napisala da su mi vraćena 2 protivno mišljenju liječnika  :Grin: 
.... eto drage moje, ja sam vam sad i službeno trudna... i nadam se da će tako i ostat narednih 9 mjeseci  :Smile: 
Betu moram vadit 4.3.  :Shock:  ko će izdurat do tad?!?!

Pozdravljam svoje kolegice iz sobe 107 i šaljem im jednu veeeeliku pusu  :Kiss: 


Pitanje: Moram stavljat utrogestane 3x2.... na transferu su mi stavili 1... kako (kada)da danas stavim ostale??

----------


## zedra

Što tako kas :Shock: no beta???Jel to neka nova moda??

----------


## kika83

Dani82  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Šta su napravili s 3 embrijem? :Rolling Eyes: 
Ja čim sam došla doma sam stavila još jedan utrić, popodne negdje oko 17h dva i navečer prije spavanja 2.

----------


## diabolica

Evo i mene...meni su vraćene 2 js, jedna osmostanična i jedna šestostanična....hehe...i ja sam od danas trudnica....evo donijela sam svoje blizančeke kući i sad se odmaramo.....
Meni su stavili 2 utrogestana i rekao mi V da navečer, ujutro i navečer po 2 kom.

----------


## dani82

Ma nemam pojma zašto tako kasno, mislim da će neki testić pasti prije.

----------


## kika83

> Što tako kasno beta???Jel to neka nova moda??


U Rijeci je to inače normalno da se beta vadi 18dnt.

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* super i ja se nadam da će tako ostati idućih 9 mj., kao i svim ostalima naravno! Zanima me šta je s trećim embrijem? Betu sam svaki put, ako nisam prije dobila M, vadila 14 dana od dana punkcije, doktori u Ri imaju običaj duže čekanje, ali nema potrebe, slobodno vadi ranije. Utrogestane stavi popodne 2 i večeras 2, od sutra ujutro 3x2. Pusa!

----------


## dani82

Kika bacili su ga.... ipak je to etičnije nego da ga zamrznu. :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.s. Hvala na savjetu za utrogestane.

----------


## kika83

Diabolica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Cure čuvajte svoje blizančeke i navijamo da beta bude veeeeelika. Pusa svima od mene

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* odmaraj, mazi blizančeke i samo pozitivno! Pusa!

----------


## zedra

dani82, aj pogledaj temu-što s trećim embrijem??

----------


## dani82

*Zedra* već sam tamo ostavila svoj komentar.

----------


## barbyRI

trudnice nove zelim da vam cim prije prodje vrijeme do bete ili ako budete nestrpiljive ugledate plusic na testu. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sretno!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vita22

Cure moje čestitam još jednom danas.........super je počela 2010. sada samo +++++++++++++++++++ dolaze u obzir ..............puse i svima ostalima

----------


## okidoki

> Na zavod se nose bakteriološki brisevi bar sam ja tako , i vadi se krv za viruse hepatitis, Hiv i to a ostalo od krvi (hormoni i beta) na nuklearnoj i ako te traže za krvnu grupu to se vadi u onoj prvoj zgradi desno gdje su dobrovoljni davaoci


Hvala MM..

----------


## Ameli

trudnice moje mazite trbušiće i čvrsto držite svoje mrvice narednih 9 mjeseci!
pozdrav svima i veliki pusač!

----------


## Kikica1

Eto sad ste i sluzbeno trudnice. Mazite trbuscice i sve 4 u zrak bar do ponedjeljka!
Btw koliko sam skuzila Vlastelic trazi betu za 14 dana a docentica kasnije.

----------


## Vojvođanka

eto i ja sam se dogegala do kompjutera
i meni su vraćene danas dvije četverostanične mrvice (molim malo vibre da nastave rasti!!)
još uvjek čekam M da se vrati s ljekom pa da vidim točno o čemu se radi, naime Dr. vlastelić mi je propisao ljek kojeg se ne sjećam imena, da smiri upalu, kakvu upalu??? nisam se sjetila pitati, ali s obzirom kako osjećam jajnike od punkcije biti će da su otečeni...
i ja ću betu vaditi ranije ....ko će dočekati 01.03.???
pozdrav

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* ne brini sigurno se js razvijaju i rastu.....i javi nam kakve su to tabletice koje moraš piti!

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* ja sam sad s *Vitom* pričala na telefon i ona mi je rekla da ima frendicu kojoj su vratili dva četvorostanična predembrija a sada nosi dvojčeke... tako ćeš i ti.... znaš da smo nas četiri zajedno u rodilištu za nepunih devet mjeseca.... evo malo i vibrica za to~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Evo i malo vibrica *Vita* i za tvoju prvu folikulometriju sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## deki77

pozdrav cure eto i mene na prijavak draga vojvođanko glavu gore bit će to super a jajnici su i meni povećani pa proći će i to a sad uživajte!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

vecer cure!
kako su nase new trudnice,jel odmaraju? :Smile: 
cure jel boli iza punkcije?
drzite mi fige za sutra, idem opet na folikulometriju..
vita ide sutra isto? Mozda se i vidimo a ne prepoznamo... :Smile:

----------


## kika83

*Vojvođanka* evo malo vibrica za tvoje dupliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nemoj se brinut, samo budi pozitivna i to če biti to. Nema ti tu nekog pravila, ja sam imala 8-staničan embriji i nije došlo do trudnoće. Cure znaju imati i blastociste i ništa, a neke znaju uspjet i sa 4-staničnim ili 6-staničnim embrijem a kažu da najviše šanse imaju 8-stanični ili blastociste šta nije tako u pravilu jer pravila nema.
Zato glavu gore i samo optimizam do kraja. Sretno i neka bude velika beta :Smile: 
*BarbyRI i Vita22* sretno sutra, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno lijepih folikulića
Moje drage trudnice vi odmarajte, mirujte, spavajte i čuvajte svoje dupliće :Yes: 
Pusa svima i pozz od mene  :Bye:

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka* vibrat ćemo i za tvoje mrvice! (na odbrojavanju)

*barbyRI i vita22* sretno na folikulometriji!

*diabolica i dani82* u horizontalu, muževi neka kuhaju, usisavaju, spremaju  :Laughing:

----------


## pak

Cure za Vase male mrvice ~~~~ da se lijepo razvijaju i obraduju Vas sa jednim velikim + :Love:

----------


## diabolica

*Tigrical* hehe...končano da sam i to doživjela da svi titraju oko mene....evo danas se probudila i vidim Novi list, toplo pecivo, kavica miriši.....divno!

----------


## loks

diabolica i dani82 sretno sretno sretno...nadam se da ćemo uskoro čuti prekrasne vijesti od vas.
mena u biti zanima kako se vi cure ponašate nakon transfera...dal je potrebno mirovat? mene zbunjuju doktori, kad sam bila kod dr.Reša (Postojna), njegovo je mišljenje ni slučajno ležanje i mirovanje, treba se živjeti normalno pa me zanima kakvo je mišljenje doktora u Ri? ja ful brijem da to može itekako utjecat

----------


## tigrical

*loks* ja sam bila u postupku u RI, Zagreb, Postojna i sve je to tu negdje, jedino dr. Reš kaže nakon transfera odmah na noge i nema mirovanja jer priroda će odradit svoje ako postoje uvjeti. Ja se uvijek trudim prva tri dana što više ležati, ne kuham i ne radim ništa *diabolica* tako to i kod mene izgleda, samo ležim na kauču, a MM nosi i titra, a nakon tri dana odem radit (na poslu sjedim) doma kuham, ali nema naglog saginjanja, nošenja teških stvari, usisavanje je zabranjeno zbog specifičnih pokreta, ali odem van, šetam, kavica i sve drugo normalno.

----------


## kika83

Ja sam nakon svog prvog IVF-a doslovno odležala punih 5dana, nisam radila ništa osim išla na wc, povremeno do kompa... Drugo su sve radili umjesto mene, bila mi je muka ležet ali sam se trudila što više. Niti nakon 5dana do bete nisam usisavala, peglala, kuhala, čistila, ma baš ništa :Grin:  Nakon tjedan dana sam prvi put izašla u šetnju, uh kako mi je pasala.
Ovaj put definitivno neču toliko ležat, ono max 3dana ali neću drugo ništa radit, sve može čekati 14dana :Smile:  Inače mi je V rekao da odmaram, laganini, ništa dizanja, ništa pretjerano i nikako opterečivat trbuh s naglim pokretima, saginjanjima....
To je moje iskustvo :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

danas sam konačno dobila te famozne tablete, zovu se Decortin (ili Prednizon) koji se koristi u mali milon slučajeva, ali sebe nisam pronašla čitajuću uputstvo, odlučila sam da ga sve jedno pijem do prvog testa, jer moram vjerovati Dr i njegovoj prosudbi
Cure dali je koja pila ove tablete nakon transfera???
i mene moj muž mazi, danas je pao usisivač i ribanje poda, ujutro čaj u krevet  :Smile: ) 
dobro je rekla sestra Semi treba muževe sad iskoristiti  :Smile: 
Diabolica i Dani82 jel vas žicaju jajnici??? mene nakon svakih 10 min hodanja po kući vrate u ležeći položaj
hvala vam cure na vibrama, sigurno je pomoglo i moje mrvice su se do danas već poduplale  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

Evo i mene danas bila na folikulometriji nije ništa rekao jer mi je tek 6 dc pa sam išla u biti da vidi kako reagiram na gonal.......8dc mi pada u nedjelju pa je htio biti siguran da je sve ok u pon ponovo hvala cure na vibricama................puseeeeeeeee ovim debelima od jučer..............Barby vidile smo se bila si iza mene odmah........ciao vidimo se u ponedjeljak

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* mene isto bockaju jajnici ali ne stalno...... dok ležim i umirim se osjećam da se dolje nešto kuha.....mislim da je to od stimulacije, ipak su jajnici povećani....
Samo ti odradi terapiju sa tim tableticama, zna dokotr šta radi. 
*Vita22* uskoro će biti folikula kao u priči...

----------


## barbyRI

ciao cure!
Bila ja na folikulometriji.kaze dr da je opet super da je jako zadovoljan sa odvijanjem situacije...to je vazno....na lijevom je prosli put bilo 2 folikula sad 4 a na desnom jos vise,ne znam opet koliko,nije rekao..kaze sluznica maternice je super isto i ponedjeljak opet na folikulometriju.koliko se uopce folikulom ima? 3,4? do ponedj. dobila gonale i decapeptyl.
*vita22* bila si prije mene?pa koja si ti?jucer sam procitala da i ti ides ali ne znam jesmo se upoznale onaj dan na kavici? :Smile: 
kako su novopecene trudnice? :Love:

----------


## diabolica

Draga *BarbyRI* vidim da se stvari i kod tebe super razvijaju...bit će čekalica ove veljače stvarno puno i nadam se da će biti dobitne..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Evo ja mirujem i gladim trbuh....i jedem, jedem, jedem...Utrogestani su opaka stvar za apetit :Laughing: !

----------


## Vojvođanka

ajoj *diabolica*  znači nisam sama, ja sam počela i nastavila s klopom dan poslije punkcije......a još se osjećam sva napuhana

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka* ma da...ovo je prestrašno...već sa 10 puta jela danas....ajme jedva čekam izaći malo u šetnju na friški zrak....sutra ću bacit đir oko kvarta :Very Happy: !

----------


## Vojvođanka

a pazi sad, ćevapi i cijela ljubičasta kapula za ručak, njam, straaašno
ma jel normalno da se osjećam još toliko napuhano, dan poslije punkcije sam malo splasnula al sad se opet uhvatim da jedva dišem, mičem trenirku sa stomaka i sl???

----------


## lucija83

*Vojvodjanka* to ti je normalno i meni je tako bilo cure vibriram do neba da vam bude kao i meni !!!!!!

----------


## Vojvođanka

:Smile: hvala lucija83

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vojvođanka ovo što ti je dr. preporučio decortin je kortikosteroid inače se preporučuje kod sumnji da postoji imunološki problem, a u tvom slučaju vjerojatno zbog hipertireoze kao nekakva mjera predostrožnosti da tijelo ne odbaci plod zato ga svakako uzimaj ako ti je dr. rekao

----------


## dani82

> .i jedem, jedem, jedem...Utrogestani su opaka stvar za apetit!


Ovo potpisujem u potpunosti..... ne mogu prestat jest  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kika83

Uh i ja sam isto nakon transfera neprestano jela i to sve do bete :Rolling Eyes: 
I prva dva dana sam doslovno prespavala, baš mi je bilo dobro, jedva čekam to ponovit  :Cool: 
Pusa mojim budućim mamicama  :Yes:   :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

*dani82* MM mora sutra u nabavku....ja pojela sve šta mi je oku vidljivo...čas slatko, čas kiselo....kao prava trudnica :Laughing:  :Laughing: ne znam do kad će to trajat...valjda ne do kraja jer sam i ovako punašna. Jel ti se spava od Utrića?

----------


## dani82

Ja sam večerala mesni doručak .... mm nije moga vjerovat kad sam mu to naručila da mi kupi u dućanu... i čokolino  :Smile: )

----------


## diabolica

*dani82*mesni doručak i čokolino**

----------


## tigrical

Mene je strah da ćemo se za 9 mj. morat nać na kavi na nekoj velikoj terasi, na otvorenom, jer koliko vi jedete niti jedan kafić nam neće bit dovoljno velik  :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> Mene je strah da ćemo se za 9 mj. morat nać na kavi na nekoj velikoj terasi, na otvorenom, jer koliko vi jedete niti jedan kafić nam neće bit dovoljno velik


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  bome da...kako je krenulo... jos kad se ja pridruzim uskoro..mne danas posebno rasturaju jajnici kad sjedem i umirim se a kad hodam bas ne osjetim tako..ali dosta kao da cu svaki cas dobit...
cure moje ovo vam moram ispricat danas kad sam popodne bila na injekciji bila je jedna cura i dosla do sestre kaze ocu doma daj te mi da potpisem ja idem necu tu biti..a ujutro sam ju srela isto u cekaoni kraj humene dosla se upisat za bolnicu..i kad je otisla kaze mi sestra boze ludog stvorenja i tako mi pricale malo,kaze da je dosla na abortus i to treci u par mj,87 god je cura totalno luda isla ca i buba vratimai smije se ko munjena ja je gleda,moj muz,sestra kao da je bila u discu..a kaze sestra daje u 13h na kiretazi bila i u 17h trazila kuci da ne zeli bit u bolnici.da joj je rekla pa zasto se ne zastitis ne mozes dalje ovako treci put na abrtus a ona njoj pa sta koda je problem ja cimse poseksam ostanem trudna pa vidite kako sam plodna..sestra je bila tako bjesna kaze da joj je dan upropastila da stalno zanovijetala nesto da bolje da se pokupila a li da vjeruje da nece dugo proc da ce opet doc...a ja na sve to da krasno bas ona na abortuse a mi tu jadne na pikanje i muke prolazimo.kako je zivot nepravedan... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

*barbyRI* i mene razljute neodgovorne buduće mame, uopće ne razmišljaju za budćnost, jednog dana kad se smire i nađu sebi M imati će problema sa trudnoćom, jer svaka kiretaža uništava po malo maternicu i kapilare, isto tako i spirale, antybaby i sl, samo ginekolozi o tome baš ne pričaju........a nekim ljudima se jednostavno nemože pomoći

*mali mini* hvala ti velika za objašnjenje jer ja čitajući uputstva uopće nisam povezala da se ti ljekovi daju kod autoimunih bolesti, a to upravo imam, sad mi je malo lakše jer ih pijem a u uputstvu piše da baš nisu sigurne kod trudnoće

----------


## GIZMOS

Može jedno pitanje za one koji su dobili terapiju za štitnjaču?! Koliki vam je bio TSH, T3 i fT4 kad ste dobili terapiju u Rijeci? Meni je dr. samo jednom (ali na prvim konzultacijama) pogledala hormone i nije ništa komentirala pa sam malo zabrinuta za TSH koji je 2,48 (granica je 4,20). Da li je to previsoko za postupak?
Pozdrav svim trudnicama i onima koje čekaju da to postanu...

----------


## barbyRI

GIZMOS znam da kazu da je tsh najbolji oko 1,2 ako se palnira trudnoca.ali i taj 2,48 mislim da nije puno.ja sam imala 7,42 i povisila terapiju i za 4tj mi pao na 0,74 i onda sam mogla krenut u postupak.najbolje pitaj njih na humanoj.
meni poceo jaki iscjedak onako prozirno,bjelkasti....jajnici svako toliko nabijaju a osjecam se napuhnuto,tromo,uzas....gonali,gonali... :Razz:

----------


## GIZMOS

U mariboru mi nisu ništa komentirali nalaze ali upitno je i koliko su ih proučavali i da li jesu uopče (ili će tek tijekom postupka) a danas sam išla čitati onaj post i malo se isprepadala jer sam do sad mislila da je barem s te strane ok. 
Povišen mi je i prolaktin i FSH a sad i TSH i ta endometrioza...ma ne znam, koma sam donas, sve mi nekako zbrda- zdola ide...Humanu ne mogu zvati samo zbog toga jer nisam rekla da idem u SLO na postupak. Možda sutra bude bolji dan pa će sve izgledati manje tragično...

----------


## barbyRI

ma oni jako ne mare na te hormone..mene npr nitko nije pitao kakvi su mi hormoni stitinjace iako vec 15 god imam hipotireozu i uzimam terapiju,nego sam sama zatrazila dr opce prkase da mi da uputnicu za vadit i imala sta vidjet,povisen tsh a ja za mjesec dana moram na postupak i kad sam pokazala vlastelicu kaze mora se snizit jel nista od postupka...drzim ti fige,ne sekiraj se..... :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala ti barbi! I ja tebi naravno i da uskoro svi zaredamo velike trbuščiće!

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* kako je naša *Čitalica*? Jel ima kakvih simptoma? Kad radi betu??

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* čitalica je dobro, jedino je (.)(.) jako bole, drugo je o.k. Betu će vadit za cca tjedan dana. Pusa!

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* i mene jaako bole (.)(.)....valjda je to normalno ne?

----------


## diabolica

E da, i još me stalno bockaju jajnici...

----------


## barbyRI

ja sutra opet na folikulometriju,drzite mi fige!
mene jajnici nabijaju svaki dan,a danas mi prvi dan bila slabost nakon injekcije vrtilo mi se uzasno,mucnina mi je bila,koda cu se svaki cas srusit.i nakon pol sata sve ok....

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* sve je to normalno i jajnici i (.)(.), pa ipak ste bile stimulirane hormonima. Samo  :Cool: 
*barbyRI* sretno i javi kakvo je stanje

----------


## vita22

evo mene s folikulometrije.....nije baš nešto 2 folikula u jednom a drugi slabo vidi jer je visoko pa me nije htio baš maltretirat ali s obzirom nakon 4mj po 4 klomifena nije bio ni jedan folikul ovo je uspjeh...........povečao mi dozu na 3 gonala ........*TIGRICA L* imala si pravo za davanje inekcije mm je postao profić prava m. sestrica.......nema čekanja i nerviranja........suuuuuuper :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Cure moje pusa svima i čekalicama bete i čekalicama postupaka.......... :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*vita22* bravo za 2 folikula! Bit će to super! Pozdravi TM, pravi je, svaka čast!

----------


## diabolica

*vita22* bravo za 2 folikula...vidiš kako sam ja iz dva prava folikula dobila dvije prave jajne stanice...tako će biti i kod tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

diabolica, držim fige za betu! evo ja čekam uputnicu od moje g (treba joj 3 dana da ju napiše al ajde...) pa da se mogu naručit u Ri na konzultacije. mislila sam se naručit kod dr.Vlastelića, mada sam sigurna da su svi super. to mi je u planu kako bi si upotpunili ovu rupu do Mb, jer ipak se nadam da ćemo manje čekati. barem su mi cure već napisale da se otprilike oko 3 mj čeka na postupak. pa po tome šta mislite koliko ćemo čekati konz?
puno vas spominje bolove u jajnicima. mene su užasno bolili nakon transfera, ma ustvari sve me bolilo u donjem dijelu. dok sam se bockala ništa, al poslije užas, stalni pritisak. nažalost test neg al ne mora to ništa značiti, sa istim takvim simptomima može biti i pozitivan. dr.Reš mi je rekao da svi organi koji trebaju "rade" i zbog toga da boli, a sad dal će se zadržat il ne zna se na kraju.
puno sreće svima u postupku!!!

----------


## barbyRI

dan cure!
da vam javim kako je bilo na folikulometriji...kao prvo cekala sam dosta dugo od 7 i 40 pa sve do 10 i 15,imao dr dvije punkcije.kaze da se sve razvija vise nego dobro,da sam jako dobro reagirala na sve to,da je jako iznenadjen,toliko se cudio i kaze da je sve kao po planu kao nacrtano,sestri mariji kaze ovako nesto vec davno iskreno nisam vidio...vjeruje da ce bit uspjesno...e sad to je vec drugi par rukava,vazno je sta ce se dogodit u labu i bit ce kako Bog dragi da..
da ne duljim vise,u srijedu mi je punkcija..danas jos moram popodne na injekcije i u 22h primit stopericu,Chpregon sam dobila..da li se ona prima samo u guzu ili moze i u ruku?ajme tako sam uzbudjena ali prije svega prestrasena.... :Crying or Very sad:  nije mi rekao koliko folikula imam jos jel je docentica ga nesto tlacila da ako ju kao moze zamjenit da mora negdje otici i onda su se dog,a ja ssm otisla se presvuc u kabinu...recite mi cure da li se na dan punkcije odmah radi spermiogram i vidi jel bolji ili losiji nego oni do sad?znaci ja ne uzimam nista za presvuc taj dan tamo dobijem i papuce i spavacicu?samo u grudnjaku ostanem?

----------


## barbyRI

cure zaboravila sam pitat da li se nakon punkcije krvari,moram ulozak uzet?ova jedna cura sta je danas bila ,sjedila je bas do mene izasla je van jedva hodala sa skupljenim nogama...pa mislm da nije krvarila ili sta....mene jejnici vec danima nabijaju,da li sise moraju biti nateknute i bolne?jel meni apsolutno nisu,skroz opustene,mlitave....i tako vec mjesecima :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## loks

barby RI, ja još nisam nikad u Ri bila, al ti mogu reć da ćeš nakon punkcije vjerojatno krvarit. ne mora bit niš strašno, meni stvarno nije bilo više od kapljice, al znam da cure znaju dosta krvarit pa ti je pametno opremit se po tom pitanju. uzmi si i koju tableticu za bolove, ako te probada nakon punkcije možeš si popit da se malo opustiš, a možeš i prije, ovisi šta si dogovorila sa doktorom. dal će ti oni šta dati. jajnici bole stalno, rade ko blesavi tako da to nije niš čudno i ne brini, a za grudi...pa kako kome valjda. nemoj se opterećivat, samo opušteno i sretnooo!

----------


## GIZMOS

BarbyRi, ne znam šta bi ti rekla jer nemam nikakvog iskustva iza sebe. Jedino što sada mogu reći je da se ne moraš brinuti zbog docentice. One je malo na jeziku, ali kad mi je ona radila IUI nisam osjetila apsolutno ništa i nikad nisam krvarila- a recimo kod Vlašića koji je puno "nježniji" imala sam bolove i krvarila (što nije uobičajeno za IUI). Pravila nema,popij si nešto za bolove prije punkcije i to ti je to...Sve se to da izdržati, a iskreno možda je i bolje neke stvari ne znati jer se pnda manje opterečuješ njima...jednostavno se dogode u pravom trenutku i to je to! Drim ti fige da sve prođe po planu!

----------


## Ameli

barby svakako uzmi sobom uložak i stavi ga poslije punkcije jer se zna dogoditi da kod nekih dođe do manjeg krvarenja. ponekad i sestre daju uložak nakon punkcije ali radije imaj ti sa sobom za svaki slučaj. sretno!
pozdrav svima!

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* daje ti sestra Marija uložak - barem je meni dala. Ja nisam puno krvarila, imala sam samo par kapljica krvi. 
(.)(.) te ne moraju bolit, nisu ni mene... čak me ni sada ne bole (što me malo i čudi).
Želim ti sreću na punkciji, da te ne boli previše i da dobiješ puno lijepih js!

----------


## kika83

Barby samo smireno i opušteno i biti če sve ok.
Chargon sam ja primila u guzu. Sretno u srijedu i želim ti puno kvalitetnih js i bezbolnu punkciju

----------


## barbyRI

hvala vam cure..uzet cu ulozak svejedno...nisam do sad nikako mogla na forum,usporen,stalno steka.. :Razz:  evo upravo se spremam sad za bolnicu,idem po stopericu...a tako me san ulovio,danas mi je bas neki naporan dan bio...jajnici me stalno probadaju,a sluz sve jaca...valjda tako treba biti.laku noc svima!

----------


## giga

Pozdrav cure

Bila sam jučer na razgovoru , dogovoru kod doc S. Naručena sam u sedmom mjesecu , nisam se tome nadala tako daleko. Dobila sam i listu što sve moram skupit od nalaza. Osječam se kao da sam prvi put na postupku. I da nemam pravo na besplatne lijekove imam 39 godinica. 
Di su ona naša zlatna vremena , dođeš , porazgovaraš i prvi menzis krečeš u  postupak.

Malo sam se požalila, ali vama to ne smeta , pusa svima.

----------


## tigrical

*giga* pozdrav. Nije mi jasno zašto nemaš pravo na besplatne lijekove?! Zbog godina? Pa nema ograničenja u godinama po novom "super" zakonu?

----------


## giga

> *giga* pozdrav. Nije mi jasno zašto nemaš pravo na besplatne lijekove?! Zbog godina? Pa nema ograničenja u godinama po novom "super" zakonu?


pa neznam rekli su mi da je granica ostala 38 godina, ja sam do sad iskoristila 3 po starom zakonu i sad bi trebala imati još 3 , neznam još se moram malo raspitati

----------


## tigrical

*giga* tko ti je to rekao? Nema više dobne granice, i naravno da imaš pravo na besplatne lijekove! U zakonu stoji..."dob primjerena za rađanje...", a to 39 svakako jest! Ne daj se, malo se bolje informiraj. Šta se tako dugo čeka za postupak? Kod svih dr. ili kod docentice?

----------


## diabolica

> pa neznam rekli su mi da je granica ostala 38 godina, ja sam do sad iskoristila 3 po starom zakonu i sad bi trebala imati još 3 , neznam još se moram malo raspitati


Ovo me jako zabrinjava. Mislim da tu nešto ne štima.....ja bila uvjerena kako kaže *tigrical* da nema ograničenja u godinama.
 inače, mene od jučer pere dolje pritisak kao da ću stvari dobit, jučer me par puta zarezalo kao žiletom....malo sam zabrinuta...cure koje ste bile na čekanju Bete recite jel koja imala takve simptome i je li to normalno? Btw. jučer mi je trebalo počet ugniježdavanje zar ne *Dani82*? Imaš li ti kakvih promjena?

----------


## diabolica

Ako smijem komentirati...meni je docentica malo :Rolling Eyes: ! 
*giga* suludo je čekanje do 7/2010...nema smisla...ti imaš pravo tražiti drugog liječnika što ti i preporučam jer nemaš baš kao i ja vremena za čekanje! Jedino ako možda imaš kakvih problema koje moraš liječiti ili stvoriti uvjete za IVF ali i to mi se čini predaleko! To bi značilo da ako meni ovaj postupak ne uspije ja moram čekati kraj ove godine na drugi postupak....ma to ne dolazi u obzir! Provjeri draga molim te i šaltaj se nekom drugom liječniku!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo s godinama je malo škakljivo jer nije ništa definirano i svatko to može tumačiti kako hoće, netko je pisao čini mi se na VV da joj je dr. naručila lijekove i onda je HZZO odbio platiti iz istog razloga (jer nije više u dobi primjerenoj za rađanje ali ne znam koliko je točno žena imala god, čini mi se preko 40) i onda je ginekologica sama morala podmiriti troškove za njene lijekove.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne kažem da je žena od 38 god prešla dob za rađanje ali mislim da bi to svakako trebalo definirati u zakon jer ovako sve ovisi što će liječnik preporučiti, i svakako ne gubite vrijeme odite dalje

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* mene još nikad nije tako zarezalo, a koliko čujem to je super znak, držim fige da je nastupila implantacija!  :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* nadam se da je to istina, ali baš sam se uplašila, korak nisam mogla napraviti...trajalo je cca 3 minute i od onda ništa...mm se jako uplašio, naredio mi danas strogo mirovanje :Sad: .... kad stigneš javi kako je *Čekalica*?

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica,* hvala na pitanju, Čitalica je dobro, kaže nikakvih promjena, sve po starom. Odmaraj i iskoristi TM maksimalno, nega sve ispegla, skuha, očisti  :Laughing:

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* evo, ne mogu se požaliti stvarno nisam očekivala od mm toliku pažnju...mogla bih se naviknuti i onda gotovo, tako do kraja života!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* pozdravi Čitalicu i reci joj da mislimo na nju!

----------


## tigrical

Malo sam razmišljala da u čekanju Slo i ja obavim svu papirologiju i pretrage, pa vam se pridružim u Ri, ali sam u šoku da se čeka do 7. mj.??!!

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* meni to ne drži vodu da se čeka toliko, barem nisam stekla takav dojam jer sve cure nakon neuspjelih postupaka na redu su već za mjesec , dva a najduže tri mjeseca....ajde, prikupi papire pa se prijavi, nemaš šta izgubiti! A i vidi kakva smo dobra ekipica ovdje....za druženje, veselje i tugu!

----------


## mare41

> pa neznam rekli su mi da je granica ostala 38 godina, ja sam do sad iskoristila 3 po starom zakonu i sad bi trebala imati još 3 , neznam još se moram malo raspitati


 http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...rava&Itemid=87

evo tu je citat novog zakona gdje piše da je ukinuta dobna granica

----------


## tigrical

*mare41* ma TI si meni zakon! Šaljem najveće puse! Evo tebe danas meni s drugih strana...

----------


## mare41

i opet ću vam doći :Smile: , vidim da vam je veselo i puno akcija, a i čim se spominje klopa po terasama...odmah stižem :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Draga* mare41* iz Postojne produži za Ri, ja naručim i čekam! S obzirom da moje drage riječanke nakon transfera samo jedu, kandidata će bit još!  :Laughing:

----------


## gričanka

> Ovo s godinama je malo škakljivo jer nije ništa definirano i svatko to može tumačiti kako hoće, netko je pisao čini mi se na VV da joj je dr. naručila lijekove i onda je HZZO odbio platiti iz istog razloga (jer nije više u dobi primjerenoj za rađanje ali ne znam koliko je točno žena imala god, čini mi se preko 40) i onda je ginekologica sama morala podmiriti troškove za njene lijekove.


Ja sam pisala o tome na temi 39+ i nalijepit ću ovdje:



> Evo još zanimljivosti iz ordinacije moje primarne ginićke:
> Po završenom postupku u kojem sam potrošila 8 menopura (od naručenih i isporučenih 20) posjetila sam svoju ginićku e da bih joj vratila onih nepotrošenih 12, i tom prilikom mi se potužila kako je upravo napisala žalbe jer joj HZZO nije odobrio povrat novca za moje menopure i za još jednu 46-godišnju pacijenticu (30 gonala), a za ostale pacijentice su joj poslali odobrenje. Razlog: u listi odobrenih lijekova HZZOa još nije ukinuto dobno ograničenje na 38 godina tj. u novom zakonu nema nove brojčane odrednice, a rečenica u zakonu : _godine primjerene za rađanje_ treba značiti upravo to kako te, 46, to nisu! 
> I sigurno nije jedina, iako sam to prvi puta čula, ali možda je i to djelomično razlogom prebacivanja naručivanja lijekova iz sektora primarnih na klinike.


Iako je zakonom ukinuta dobna granica, HZZo još nije izmijenio svoju listu - koje li samovolje:tumačit zakon kako im paše! To se dakle dogodilo mojoj doktorici koja je napisala žalbe, a kad saznam ishod javit ću vam!
Ali mislim da cure ispod 45 (zasada) ne trebaju brinuti zbog toga!

----------


## tigrical

*giga*, molim te tko ti je rekao da je granica ostala 38? Tvoj primarni gin. ili MPO dr.?

----------


## molu

> Ja sam pisala o tome na temi 39+ i nalijepit ću ovdje:
> 
> Iako je zakonom ukinuta dobna granica, HZZo još nije izmijenio svoju listu - koje li samovolje:tumačit zakon kako im paše!


narvano na nasu stetu :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## diabolica

Ovo sa tumačenjem Zakona - za poludit, ništa drugo! :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## GIZMOS

Mene iskreno u ovoj državi ništa više ne čudi pa tako ni ovo tumačenje Zakona. Kompletan zakon se tumači u svakoj MPO klinici drukčije i svaka klinika postupa drukčije-što je žalosno!
Što se tiče liste čekanja, ja vjerujem da je ona poduža. Mene su, čini mi se, u 11 mjesecu upisali za 2 mjesec i već tada mi je docentica rekla da ukliko postupak ne uspije da ću tek u 6 opet doći na red- to je bila njena pretpostavka, ali ispada da je baš tako, pa i gore i da sad u 2 upisuje za 7 mjesec. Kakva je onda tek lista od Vlastelića obzirom da on ima više pacijentica? Možda prosinac? Strašno, šta su nam napravili ovi naši vladajući.... :Evil or Very Mad: 
To je sve počelo lani u 4 mjesecu kad su im smanjili broj postupka po mjesecu. Sad se to već dosta osjeti, a bit će i dužeg čekanja ako im ne odobre više postupaka.
Giga, ako ikako možeš odi negdje privatno...ovo je stvarno zavlačenje od strane doktora i morali bi imati malo razumijevanja i raditi iznimke kada je to potrebno odnosno kada to dijagnoza ili godine nalažu!

----------


## loks

> Pozdrav cure
> 
> Bila sam jučer na razgovoru , dogovoru kod doc S. Naručena sam u sedmom mjesecu , nisam se tome nadala tako daleko. Dobila sam i listu što sve moram skupit od nalaza. Osječam se kao da sam prvi put na postupku. I da nemam pravo na besplatne lijekove imam 39 godinica. 
> Di su ona naša zlatna vremena , dođeš , porazgovaraš i prvi menzis krečeš u postupak.
> 
> Malo sam se požalila, ali vama to ne smeta , pusa svima.


 
a koliko si čekala na konzultacije? ja sutra dobijam uputnicu pa se planiram naručiti. al ću petak tek znati termin

----------


## loks

ajme kako sam se sad izbedirala...
ja sam planirala ispunit vrijeme do Mb i naručit se sutra u Ri. cijelo vrijeme brijem možda ćemo čekat 1-2mjeseca, ajde i tri mjeseca da je sve skupa bilo bi izdržljivo, al ovo, ne mogu vjerovat. jednostavno više ne mogu razumijeti zašto je kod nas sve tako jako teško. već sam umorna od svega, a nisam ni krenula. mi moramo sve znati, tumačit zakon i borit se za sebe, kao da nam nije dosta briga. a dobna granica...nek si je zabe u du...možeš krenut i sa 20 g. i opeda niš ne napravit jer brzi kako jesu...

----------


## barbyRI

dan cure!
ja bila sinoc bila na stoperici,al mi je zapicila injekciju bolilo me cijelu vecer dans vise nista...dans me pak glava nabija od jutra stalno mislim na sutra,pa valjda zato...nisam pametna gdje da mm da mterijal tamo ili kuci?kako ste vi radile? jel kad mi je sestra marija davala posudicu,kaze moze doma obavit a na to sestra mira kaze ako dolazi sa vama bolje je tu nego doma..sad :Rolling Eyes:   znaci iza punkcije se ide odmah doma,ne ostaje se ko iza transfera?osim ako dodje do anestezije,kao sta mi je nesto spominjao dr...ako mi je punkcija sutra znaci u subotu,nedjelju bi mogao biti transfer jel tako?
Sta se tice cekanja za postupak culoa sam da se sad kod svakog dr dugo ceka,jel je velika navala.neki dan je jedna cura narucena za 9.mj tek.pa i ja sam cekala od sredine 9.mj lani do sad.
ako ne uspije ovaj postupak,posto sam ja bila na dugom protokolu na sljedeci moram cekat 6mj ,prije ne smijem?ja bi odmah...ko ce toliko cekat :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ameli

mislim da tvoj m može dati prilog u bolnici a možete i donjeti sobom ali je bitno da se donese u roku od pol sata, mislim i da posudicu drži na toplom najbolje u đepu. na vama je odlika, mm je uvjek to obavljao u bolnici zbog naše udaljenosti ali bilo je i cura koje su donosile od doma. da iza punkcije ideš odmah doma. pozdrav i sretno sutra!

----------


## barbyRI

zaboravila sam jos nesto pitat da li se sutra na dan punkcije dobije nalaz spermiograma da se vidi jel bolji ili losiji nego prethodni?
i da li se na punkciju dodje brzo na red ili se ceka?jel mi je u 8h receno da budem tamo,cisto da znam kad popit tablete...imam ketonal i normabel?da li se mora biti na taste kad pijes te tablete ili?jel opet si mislim ako budem morala anesteziju primit a onda se nesmije jest... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tigrical

*babyRI* može donijet od doma, pod uvjetom da uzmeš sterilnu bočicu, u roku sat vremena i da drži na toplom, ali ako mu nije problem, bolje da obavi na licu mjesta u krasnom wc-u KBC-a. Odmah nakon punkcije ideš doma, nema ležanja.

----------


## barbyRI

> mislim da tvoj m može dati prilog u bolnici a možete i donjeti sobom ali je bitno da se donese u roku od pol sata, mislim i da posudicu drži na toplom najbolje u đepu. na vama je odlika, mm je uvjek to obavljao u bolnici zbog naše udaljenosti ali bilo je i cura koje su donosile od doma. da iza punkcije ideš odmah doma. pozdrav i sretno sutra!


nama je blizu do bolnice,za 10-15min smo tamo,vidjet cu kako ovaj moj bude htjeo jel je iovako sav napet i nervozan radi svega ovog...a sta bi ja rekla tek?
tnx :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* pod anesteziju obično idu cure sa jako puno folikula, preko 10, a to sad nije slučaj, pa ne vjerujem da ćeš ti. Popij ti doma tablete i nemoj se toliko opterećivati. Sretno!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* pod anesteziju obično idu cure sa jako puno folikula, preko 10, a to sad nije slučaj, pa ne vjerujem da ćeš ti. Popij ti doma tablete i nemoj se toliko opterećivati. Sretno!


meni je nesto jedan put spominjao,zato pitam...ne znam....dosta mi je sat vremena ranije popit jelda?strah me da me ne omami jako ova za smirenje jel mi moje dr opce prakse rekla da nek ne pijem ujutro nego navecer jel da cu biti jako omamljena...ali ja cu ipak popit bar pol,ili tri kvarti...

----------


## Tia

> pa neznam rekli su mi da je granica ostala 38 godina, ja sam do sad iskoristila 3 po starom zakonu i sad bi trebala imati još 3 , neznam još se moram malo raspitati


Giga kao prvo pozdrav! 

Mislim da trebaš inzistirati u KBC na svom pravu na ljekove.
Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji (NN 88/09) čl.6 st.2 kaže



> Žena mora biti u starosnoj dobi primjerenoj za rađanje.


Prema mom laičkom mišljenju to određuje liječnik MPO. U tvom slučaju su odlučili da si u primjerenoj dobi i dogovorili MPO postupak.

HZZO ti mora odobriti ljekove prema Odluci o utvrđivanju osnovne liste lijekova HZZO-a.
Odllukom  objavljenom u NN 101/09 smjernica koja je glasila:



> 42 Tri pokušaja liječenja neplodnosti kod žene u dobi <38 godina, u postupku popomognute humane reprodukcije.


se izmijenila i sada glasi
*



42 Do šest pokušaja, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja.


*

naravno to se odnosi na Menopur i Gonal F

----------


## Tia

Giga još samo pitanjce.

Jel razlog da su te naručili tek u 7/10 puno stvari koji moraš obavit pa se ne stigne ili nešto drugo.

Ako je lista već tako dugačka onda bih odmah otišla na konzultacije.

I možeš li mi malo reći kako to ide sada s konzultacijama. Kod koga se moram javiti za dogovoriti konzultacije što mi mora pisati na uputnici?

----------


## barbyRI

> *babyRI* može donijet od doma, pod uvjetom da uzmeš sterilnu bočicu, u roku sat vremena i da drži na toplom, ali ako mu nije problem, bolje da obavi na licu mjesta u krasnom wc-u KBC-a. Odmah nakon punkcije ideš doma, nema ležanja.


dala mi je sestra bocicu,ako slucajno odluci doma "obavit" :Laughing: nek sam odluci rekla sam mu,a ako ne neka u onom krasnom bolnickom wc obavi... :Laughing: 
znam da apstinencija mora biti od 2,4,5 dana jel tako?i sad kad je meni dr jucer iznenadno rekao da cu za 2 dana na punkciju,ja njemu kazem ali muz je duze od toga apstinirao,jel naravno ne valja ni predugo,a on je nekih 8,9 dana sigurno,jednostavno nismo nista radili te dane dok sam ja primala injekcije...i on meni da nek onda danas(odnosno jucer)kad sam bila tamo imamo odnose...sad me strah da nije toprekratak rok do punkcije..jel ako smo jucer navecer a sutra ujutro je punkcija to nije bas 2 dana... moze mi netko nesto rec o tome,jel ok?

----------


## kika83

Neznam kako je za doc i V ali drugi V je danas imao jedan par koji je bio prvi put na konzulatacijama i dobili su termin za inseminaciju za 5mj. 
Ja sam bila na IVF-u u 11mj i dobila termin 3mj, tako da se nečeka tako puno kod mog ginića(V).

----------


## giga

Joj cure hvala na podršci , da vas sad polovim

*tigrical*  - dr. V. mi je rekao da još nisu definirali broj postupaka i da stalno šalju dopise putem ravnatelja dr. Halera , ja sam kod doc. i ona mi je rekla isto to i da moram kupiti sama ljekove zbog godina , dali je pobrkala nešto i šta joj bi neznam još ču se raspitati , a prvi slobodni termin za postupak ima u 7-om mjesecu

*diabolica* - u mojih 7 godina iskustva i 13 posupaka ( i sve ostalo što piše u mom potpisu) prešla sam sve riječke doktore i nekako najviše uspjeha (ako to mogu nazvat uspjehom iako sa lošim ishodom ) imala sam kod docentice. Da malo je posebna ali ja sam sa njom skoro na TI i imam neki poseban odnos sa njom valjda kako se postaviš , ona meni u glavu a bogami i ja njoj , nebi sada mjenjala a i kod dr.V i dr. V se isto tako čeka, eventualno druga klinika. Najbolje naruči se odmah sad pa si tako rezerviraj termin da te čeka u slučaju da ne uspiješ , a želim ti da ti ovaj put bude velika beta a drugi termin rezerviran za drugu bebu za dvije godine - pusa
ja sam malo pauzirala od 3-eg mjeseca odnosno 6-og kad sam bila na prirodnom i tada mi je pukao folikul taman par sekundi prije punkcije , i eto sad moram toliko čekat , a nakon tog postupka mogu dolaziti svaki mjesec po zamrznute JS jer u mom slučaju dobivam svaki put oko 20-tak.

*mare41* - hvala na linku , isprintat ču i odnest na odjel

*GIZMOS* - kako sam shvatila , gledajući te njihove liste , svaki doktor ima pravo na 20 pacijentica mjesečno, a to se nažalost brzo skupi , isto tako požalili su mi se da ima i bezobraznih žena koje si rezerviraju termin i ako odustanu ( iz već nekog razloga ) ne jave se da ga odjave i tako taj termin ostane neiskorišten a mi druge neka čekamo

*loks* - u četvrtak 11.02. oko podne ( jer su mi tako rekli telefonski ) sam došla sa uputnicom kod sestre a moja sreća je valjda bila ta da je docentica imala slobodne termine odmah u ponedjeljak 15.02. za konzultacije isto tako iza podne , ali mislim da se i inaće ne čeka dugo za konzultacije

*tia* - stara moja kolegice iz klupe MPO , prvo velika pusa Borni, tebi i TM
da morat ču se malo više raspitat ili izboriti za besplatne ljekove , ići ču u dugi protokol ( decapeptyl dobivam na odjelu ) , a što se tiće 7-og mjeseca , prenatrpani su ( gore sam već pisala o tome ) , moje zdravlje i ciklusi nikad bolje , papa više nego uredan 
a za konzultacije - uzmeš uputnicu od primarne gin. dođeš oko podne kod sestre Samire ili Marije (mislim da se tako zove) nađu ti prvi termin koji bude relativno brzo , dobiješ potvrdu o narudžbi pacijenta i sa istom onom uputnicom koju ti vrate dođeš kod doc. na konzultacije
baš mi je i Kikica poslala isto pitanje na SMS , na uputnici mislim da mi je pisalo humana reprodukcija - vaš pregled

nadam se da sam vam pomogla - pusa svima

----------


## barbyRI

*giga* na kojoj si ti stimulaciji bila da si po 20ak js dobivala?

----------


## giga

> *giga* na kojoj si ti stimulaciji bila da si po 20ak js dobivala?


možda nekom pomogne

1. IVF kratki protokol 24 ampula gonal F nakon - 12. dan punkcija 20 JS oplodilo se 14
2. IVF dugi protokol decapeptyl + 15 ampula gonal F - 13. dan punkcija 33 JS oplodilo se 15 , vračeno 2 blastice , vanmaternična u jajovodu
3. IVF dugi protokol decapeptyl + 14 ampula gonal F - 12. dan punkcija 14 JS oplodilo se 13
4. IVF ( Zagreb Petrova ) kombinacija 15 amp. gonal + 3 amp. luveris+ cetrotide 3 amp. ( za smanjivanje količine JS ) - 13.dan punkcija samo 5 JS
5.,6.,7.,8., IVF klomifen 3-5 JS
9.IVF dugi protokol decapeptyl + 20 amp.menogon - 25 JS , vračeno 2 blastice  - trudnoća ali nažalost missed u 8-om tjednu
10.IVF dugi protokol dekapeptyl +  po 1 amp. menogon 12 dan nema stanica , nastavljamo po 2 amp. menogona i 19. dan punkcija 5 JS  - vanmaternična u rogu maternice
11.IVF dugi protokol dekapeptyl + 26 amp. menogon - 15 dan punkcija 17 JS 11 oplođeno 1 blastica vračena - spontani
12.,13. IVF prirodno

eto imam sreće sa JS ali ne baš sa trudnoćom , idemo dalje

možda sam u krivoj temi ovo sve pisala , moderatorice ispravite me , sorry

----------


## barbyRI

*giga*  ja ti se divim....svaka ti cast na strpljenju,zivcima i svemu..skidam kapu... vjerujem da ce jednog dana i za tebe biti rezultat,zasluzila si...jesi dobila anesteziju kad si imala toliko js?

----------


## giga

prva tri IVF-a još nisu prakticirali anesteziju pa sam išla na živo , onda nakon Zagreba gdje su sami rekli da idem pod anestezijom, sam pitala u Rijeci ako bi mi ju dali i pristali su. Kasnije više nisam ni pitala jer već poznaju moju situaciju ( bez oba jajovoda i bez jednog roga maternice ), tako pošto mi je već sve izdeformirano kako oni kažu lakše je njima i meni raditi punkciju pod anestezijom , jer im je teško doći do jajnika.

----------


## kika83

*Giga* svaka čast na svemu :Smile:  Jake smo mi žene i više nego šta smo svjesne.
Ja sam jučer bila na kontroli prije postupka, nisam još dobila zeleno svijetlo :Sad: 
Prirodno ovuliram ovaj mj, šta je za mene :Shock:  , imam tri folikula(kao da sam klomifen pila), dva manja i jedan vodeći od 20mmm, endo 8mm ali ništa od toga jer su folikuli na krivom jajniku(lijevom a lijevi jajovod je začepljen) ali nema veze. 
Čekam stvari i onda na uzv da vidimo dali je sve ok, jer bi se ova dva manja mogla pretvorit u cistu ako nepuknu. Stimulacija je dogovorena 3x1 klomifen + menopur ili gonal.
Nadam se da če biti sve ok i da čemo krenut u postupak. Užasavam se tiz cisti i iskreno se nadam da je neće biti.
Pusa svima od mene  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* super da u prirodnom ciklusu imaš 3 folikula, nadamo se da se neće pretvorit u cistu. Zašto kažeš da su folikuli na krivom jajniku, šta si mislila na kućnu radinost ili AIH?

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* super da u prirodnom ciklusu imaš 3 folikula, nadamo se da se neće pretvorit u cistu. Zašto kažeš da su folikuli na krivom jajniku, šta si mislila na kućnu radinost ili AIH?


Jer su na lijevom jajniku a lijevi jajovod je neprohodan tako da šanse su male, skoro pa ih nema ali mene to nebedira. Za mene je ovo uspjeh da ja prirodno ovuliram(laparo mi je definifivno pomogla jer mi jajnici funkcioniraju :Smile: ). Dogovorena je kućna radinost pa možda se desi čudo :Laughing:

----------


## diabolica

*giga* stvarno svaka čast, nemam riječi, čestitam na upornosti!
*kika83* želim ti uspješnu kućnu radinost, nikad se ne zna...često se događa da cure prirodno ostanu trudne bez ikakvog objašnjenja, želim to i tebi

----------


## barbyRI

evo da se javim,prezivila i to.. :Yes:  bila je sa nama sestra mira,kako sam ja bila  panici na kraju mi rekli da sam to junacki prosla i da mi cestitaju da sam bila jedna od najmirnijih i najtisih pacijentica. :Smile:  desni jajnik me puno vise bolio od lijevog,i moram priznat da me hsg ipak vise bolio...ovo se dalo izdrzat,super je sta dosta kratko traje...ono ispiranje rodnice e uzasno neugodno.na kraju i je rekao da ih imam 8js, petak moram zvat laboratorij i subotu,nedelju ili ponedeljak je transfer...ajme znoj me oblio kad mi je rekao  petak nazovite da vidite jel se sta oplodilo...a ja ostala kazem sta je moguce da ce me to zadesit,a on kaze sve je moguce....divno..... :Crying or Very sad: mislim da ce me u petak dok bude zvala infarkt ulovit... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRi* ma ovo su odlične vijesti, čestitam draga 8 jajnih stanica...super, super... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: sigurno će se većina oplodit, na žalost tebi trebaju samo 2 js, a ostale će sigurno zamrznut....ajme sretnice naša!

----------


## Ameli

*barby* pa 8js to je suuper i sigurna sam da ćeš imati transfer a ja ti držim fige i molim te nemoj se previše serkirati.
*tia* pa ti krećeš ponovo u akciju po braca ili seku za maloga bornu, sretno draga!
*Giga* tvoja upornost se mora nagraditi i ja ti želim puno sreće u novom pokušaju.
kako naše čekalice, nadam se da vam vrijeme brzo prolazi i da ćemo uskoro svi  :Very Happy:  sa vama
pozdrav svima i  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* eto sve je super prošlo, 8 js je super. A koji si ti paničar, nemoj odmah razmišljat negativno za petak, 8 ih je, oplodit će se sigurno! Kako si reagirala na Normabel?

----------


## diabolica

*Ameli* vrijeme užasno sporo prolazi...ali ipak prolazi...vidim to po tome kako Utrići nestaju..... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 6 komada dnevno...nije čudo što samo jedem i spavam...mogla bih se navući na njih :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

BarbiRi pa to je fantastično  :Very Happy:  i nemoj brijat, od tih 8 izabrat će 3 najbolje i sigurna sam da će se sve oplodit  :Wink: 

Kod mene je slično kao i kod *diabolice*... vrijeme nekako ide... još će brže ići kada slijedeći tjedan počnem raditi  :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* mi se javila da joj se pokvario komp i da jedno vrijeme neće biti sa nama...makar nam javi porukicama koliko ti se js oplodilo...vibram za tulum u labosu!

----------


## vita22

Pozdrav cure moje *Giga* svaka čast trba sve to izdržat,*Barby* super čestitam vidiš da je sada sve ok...........*Diabolica i Dani* ajde još malo 2 mj.ima 28 dana saaaaaaaamo...*Tigrica L* pusa pozdravi Čitalicu ...*Tia Kikica Giga* samo naprijed ...........*Kika* pa vidiš da  možda ima čuda i kod nas s pcos.........super........svima drugima pusa gdje ste *Innu Lucija Majica* možda sam nekog zaboravila............ja sutra opet na folikulometriju........kissssssss :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*Vitta* za puno folikulića sutra  :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Hvala otočanko moja.................pusssssssssssa

----------


## lucija83

Vita neka bude puuuuuuuno folikulica sutra.... pozdrav svima od nas...  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## delfin

Cure, već sam se javljala s pitanjima oko anestezije kod punkcije. S obzirom na to da ivf-u prethodi inseminacija, mene zanimaju vaša iskustva. Da li vas je boljelo, da li vam je uspjelo...? Ja imam laparo u ponedjeljak, onda ćemo znati kako dalje. Dr. Vlašić je spominjao inseminaciju pa se već polako psihički propremamo.

----------


## diabolica

*delfin* anesteziju kod punkcije ne dobivaš ako imaš mali broj jajnih stanica...ako ih je preko 10 mislim da se možeš dogovorit sa svojim dr. da ti da anesteziju...koliko znam u zadnje vrijeme niti jedna od nas nije dobila anesteziju na punkciji već smo samo malo bile omamljene od tableta protiv boli i za smirenje. I nije bilo tako strašno! 
Inseminacija stvarno ništa ne boli. A oporavak poslije laparo je stvarno brz i želim ti što prije da uđeš u postupak!

----------


## kika83

> Cure, već sam se javljala s pitanjima oko anestezije kod punkcije. S obzirom na to da ivf-u prethodi inseminacija, mene zanimaju vaša iskustva. Da li vas je boljelo, da li vam je uspjelo...? Ja imam laparo u ponedjeljak, onda ćemo znati kako dalje. Dr. Vlašić je spominjao inseminaciju pa se već polako psihički propremamo.



Inseminacija inače neboli, kao da ideš na ginekološki pregled :Grin: 
Ja imam iza sebe 3 inseminacije i sve bezuspješne.
Sretno na laparo :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*delfin* anesteziju kod punkcije ne dobivaš ako imaš mali broj jajnih stanica...ako ih je preko 10 mislim da se možeš dogovorit sa svojim dr. da ti da anesteziju...koliko znam u zadnje vrijeme niti jedna od nas nije dobila anesteziju na punkciji već smo samo malo bile omamljene od tableta protiv boli i za smirenje. I nije bilo tako strašno! 
Inseminacija stvarno ništa ne boli, čak se ne moraš psihički pripremati na nju. 
A oporavak poslije laparo je stvarno brz i želim ti što prije da uđeš u postupak!

----------


## diabolica

Ups, dva puta mi poslalo istu poruku!!!

----------


## kika83

*Vita22* kako je bilo danas? Ima puno folikulića jelda? Daj da malo poskočimo za tebe :Grin:

----------


## diabolica

Baš sam to i ja htjela pitati. 
*Vita 22* jaaaaaaviii seeeee........

----------


## delfin

Diabolica i kika83, hvala na odgovoru i lijepim željama. Diabolica, da ti beta bude velika! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Cureeeeee moje ovo je za poludit nakon ona 2 mršava folikula danas booooom ima ih toliko da V. nije uspio prebrojat to je zato jer mi mm daje inekcije.......hvala Bogu već sam malo bila u bedu .......sutra opet idem i rekao je da se nada punkciji u nedjelju......na moj rođendan.....jeeeeeeeeeee...........cure hvala na željicama vašim.........

----------


## kika83

*Vita22   
*Neka bude puno lijepih i kvalitenih js :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Bit će dobrih jajnih stanica ko u priči  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: .... zna muž ča dela!

----------


## cranky

Hej komadi  :Wink:  evo me napokon na pravoj temi (Vita hvala)
Danas 1. dan ciklusa, u subotu krećem s klomićima i 26. na folikulometriju, pa ćemo vidjet .....

Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba za sve (da ne čitam sad u nazad) 



> Cureeeeee moje ovo je za poludit nakon ona 2 mršava folikula danas booooom ima ih toliko da V. nije uspio prebrojat to je zato jer mi mm daje inekcije.......hvala Bogu već sam malo bila u bedu .......sutra opet idem i rekao je da se nada punkciji u nedjelju......na moj rođendan.....jeeeeeeeeeee...........cure hvala na željicama vašim.........


Pa to je fantastično  :Very Happy: 
Bit će tuluma u labu, a za rođendan ćeš dobit malo zakašnjeli poklon  :Grin:

----------


## diabolica

*cranky* bravo za tebe...vidim da si opet u akciji...neka bude puno puno folikulića ovaj put i to uspješnih!

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* pa dobro nam došla napokon  :Kiss: 
Evo malo vibrica da ovaj aih bude dobitan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Ajme cure al' je živo! S nestrpljenjem čekamo bete, a evo i novih postupaka!

----------


## cranky

Hvala vam drage moje suborke  :Love: 
Nego kad koja vadi betu ili piša? Znam da ste sad već negdje blizu ali ne znam točno kad. A očito mi nije dosta mojeg vlastitog isčekivanja pa hoću i za druge to odrađivat  :Laughing: 
Tko je uopće 1.? Čitalica, jel tako? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Da, Čitalica je prva, trebala bi vadit betu u ponedjeljak.

----------


## lucija83

*Čitalice* da nas obraduješ u ponedjeljak i da svi skakućemo na forumu od sreće....
A evo jedna informacija ako koga zanima naime 25.02 u 18 sati na Medicinskom fakultetu u Rijeci održavati će se predavanje o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji pa ako tko zeli i ima vremena i volje da dodje ja mislim da ja idem eto malo sam off ali dobro nadam se da se nitko ne ljuti puse svima i drž te se cure moje... Ameli....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

*čitalice* sretno na beti........da otvoriš dobro ovu godinu na kbc-u.......,pa *Diabolica,Dani*.......ja idem u nedjelju na punkciju..........danas štoperica mm odahnuo dosta mu je pikanja............pusa cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Haha ispada da je tm teže padalo to pikanje nego tebi.... Draga vita želim ti čim bezbolniju punkciju, za js se ni ne brinem s obzirom koliko ima lijepih folikulića!

Čitalice da nam otvoriš sezonu pozitivnih ß~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Diabolica, Vojvođanka ~~~~~~~~~~ da taj sretan niz i mi nastavimo... (ja pomalo pucam po šavovima)

Svim ostalim curama šaljem jednu veeeeliku  :Kiss:  za njihovu podršku

----------


## barbyRI

pozz cure moje!
evo mene k vama....bila sam 2 dana bez kompa..Danas isla po njega na servis,sad cemo vidjet do kad ce radit....ne garantira mi covjek...
vidim ima puno lijepih vijesti...neka,neka...
ne znam jeste cule,ja zvala jutros laboratorij,od 8js 3 se oplodilo,3 valjda zamrzavaju a 2 se nisu...jako sam zadovoljna...tj 4 ce zamrznut,ako 2 vracaju...u ponedjeljak tek transfer,nakon 5 dana.rekla mi biologica da sutra pocnem stavljat utrice 2 ujutro 2 navecer do transfera onda nis samo da ih uzmem sa sobom.koliko ih se poslije stavlja dnevno?i koliko vremena?ja imam samo 2 kutijice doma.tako mi ginek dala.

----------


## Aurora*

> od 8js 3 se oplodilo,3 valjda zamrzavaju a 2 se nisu...jako sam zadovoljna...*tj 4 ce zamrznut,ako 2 vracaju*...u ponedjeljak tek transfer,nakon 5 dana.rekla mi biologica da sutra pocnem stavljat utrice 2 ujutro 2 navecer do transfera onda nis samo da ih uzmem sa sobom.koliko ih se poslije stavlja dnevno?i koliko vremena?ja imam samo 2 kutijice doma.tako mi ginek dala.


*barbyRI* ti si velika sretnica, jer ocito imas kvalitetne jajne stanice i jer ce ti vratiti blastociste. Doci do blastociti od samo tri oplodjene jajne stanice nije mala stvar! A sto se tice tvoje racunice _da ce ti zamrznuti 4, ako ti vrate 2_ to nazalost nece ici jer je zamrzavanje embrija zakonom zabranjeno. To znaci, ako kojim slucajem budes imala 3 blastocite jednu ce ili baciti ili ti vratiti sve tri uz rizik da ostanes trudna s trojkama.

----------


## kika83

*Čitalice* sretno u ponedjeljak, držim fige da beta bude velika i da otvoriš sezonu trudnica na kbc-u
*Vita22* sretno draga na punkciji, neka bude brzo i bezbolno i sa puno kvalitenih js
*Barby* sretno na transferu u ponedjeljak
*Diabolica i Dani82* da vam čim prije prođu ovi dani do bete :Yes: 
*Innu* da čim prije kreneš u postupak, šaljem malo ~~~~~~~
Ostalim curama isto šaljem ~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba :Bye:

----------


## vita22

Brojim sitno do štoperice rekao mi je V. da obavezno dođem ranije da mi daju inekciju protiv bolova  da bez toga ne idem.....Barby jesi ti dobila šta ili si išla samo s normabelom......cure puse svima i hvala ..........

----------


## lucija83

*BarbyRi* stavljaju se 3 puta po dva dnevno nakon transfera pa sve do bete i ako je pozitivna dao Bog onda nastavljas dalje ja sam ih tri mjeseca stavljala na usi su mi izlazili i svako malo moras isi kod ginicke da ti ih da, nazalost uvijek ti da samo dvije kutije bar je tako meni jer kao ne mogu vise odjednom, eto puno srece svim curama ovdje....

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* ti si velika sretnica, jer ocito imas kvalitetne jajne stanice i jer ce ti vratiti blastociste. Doci do blastociti od samo tri oplodjene jajne stanice nije mala stvar! A sto se tice tvoje racunice _da ce ti zamrznuti 4, ako ti vrate 2_ to nazalost nece ici jer je zamrzavanje embrija zakonom zabranjeno. To znaci, ako kojim slucajem budes imala 3 blastocite jednu ce ili baciti ili ti vratiti sve tri uz rizik da ostanes trudna s trojkama.


ja nis ne kuzim sad,sve mi je to pomjesano malo...kako trojke?ja sam rekla vlastelicu da postoji mogucnost da imam blizance i sa moje i muza strane,jel je muz blizanac,baka je imala blizance i mamin brat ih ima.i da bas nebi htjela iskreno ,naravno da bi za godinu,dvije jos jedno ali sad jednostavno nisam u mogucnosti,neka me nitko krvio ne shvati...





> Brojim sitno do štoperice rekao mi je V. da obavezno dođem ranije da mi daju inekciju protiv bolova da bez toga ne idem.....Barby jesi ti dobila šta ili si išla samo s normabelom......cure puse svima i hvala ..........


meni su jos prije rekli da mogu nesto protiv bolova uzet i za smirenje i ja sma tako napravila sat vremena prije sam popila normabel i ketonal forte.i omamio me normabel skroz,samo me neki smijeh lovio koda sam drogirana jos se vlastelic smijao smenom,kaze vidi se da ne uzimate lijekove za smirene pa ste omamljeni..ja ga pitala da li trebam jos koju protv bolova popit on kaze ne dosta ste drogirani vec....posto sam popila tablete rekao je da onda ne treba injekcija jel ju je sestra pripremala da ce mi je dat.kazu da poslije nje danima guza boli.

zanima me da li se prije transfera treba popit isto protiv bolova nesto i normabel?

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRi* stavljaju se 3 puta po dva dnevno nakon transfera pa sve do bete i ako je pozitivna dao Bog onda nastavljas dalje ja sam ih tri mjeseca stavljala na usi su mi izlazili i svako malo moras isi kod ginicke da ti ih da, nazalost uvijek ti da samo dvije kutije bar je tako meni jer kao ne mogu vise odjednom, eto puno srece svim curama ovdje....


a tako,valjda ce mi reci da nakon transfera onda stavljam 3 puta na dan.meni je isto samo 2 kutijice dala i kad potrosim onda opet po recept za njih.

----------


## lucija83

E sad ne znam kako radi docentica ja sam bila kod Vlastelica, sto se tice transfera ne trebas nis popiti bar ja nisam ide to dosta brzo eto nadam se da ce biti sve u redu nek ti je sa srecom...

----------


## barbyRI

> E sad ne znam kako radi docentica ja sam bila kod Vlastelica, sto se tice transfera ne trebas nis popiti bar ja nisam ide to dosta brzo eto nadam se da ce biti sve u redu nek ti je sa srecom...


ja sam klod vlastelica isto,dosta je njezan ne mogu reci i smiren,jako sam zadovoljna.mozda samo pol tabletice popijem u slucaju da bude bubalo....

----------


## lucija83

aha dobro vidi ti sama znas se najbolje ponesi si nesto za citati ili nekoga povedi sa sobom jer ces lezati otprilike sat i pol nakon transfera, sa mnom je mila moja mama  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

> ja nis ne kuzim sad,sve mi je to pomjesano malo...kako trojke?ja sam rekla vlastelicu da postoji mogucnost da imam blizance i sa moje i muza strane,jel je muz blizanac,baka je imala blizance i mamin brat ih ima.i da bas nebi htjela iskreno ,naravno da bi za godinu,dvije jos jedno ali sad jednostavno nisam u mogucnosti,neka me nitko krvio ne shvati...
> 
> 
> zanima me da li se prije transfera treba popit isto protiv bolova nesto i normabel?


BarbyRi ako ne želiš dvojke ili recimo trojke onda moraš to reć i na dan transfera i onda će ti vratit samo jedan embrio.... jer ako ti vrate 2 ili 3 postoji mogućnost za blizančeke ili trojčeke.

Utriće stavljaš 3x2... što znači da ti 2 kutije traju 10 dana (svaka kutija ima 30 kom)

Prije transfera stvarno nema smisla da piješ što za smirenje ili za bolove... jer nikakvih bolova nema.

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Barby RI* kod IVF-a se događa blizanačka trudnoća ali to nije zbog *genetske sklonosti* nego zato što se vraća više embrija nego je to moguće u prirodnom ciklusu dakle kod svih se povećavaju šanse za blizancima, ali opet to nije sad u toliko velikom postotku, ne znam sad napamet statistiku no sad se statistika i mijenja sa novim zakonom. Opet ako vratiš samo 1 embrij smanjuješ šanse za trudnoćom, mislim to što si bila na IVF nije ziher da ćeš od prve ostati trudna, puno nas ovdje je bilo puno puta prije nego je ostvarilo trudnoću evo ja još uvijek nisam ni nakon 5 IVF-ova. Najbolje se raspitaj još malo da ne ispadne kao da te ja nešto nagovaram a tko zna da li će i sva 3 embrija preživjeti do 5. dana.
Jesu ti onda zamrznuli j.s. ili nisu ne kužim?

----------


## kika83

Slažem se u potpunosti s* Malim Mimi*.* Barby* nitko ti negarantira trudnoću ni sa 3 embrija, niti sa jednim. Ako neželiš blizance ili trojke onda neka ti vrate jedan embriji ali šanse su ti manje. Dobro razmisli o svemu.
I transfer neboli ništa, netreba ti ništa za bolove. Sretno

----------


## pak

barby RI samo bi potpisala Malu Mimi i kiku 83, nazalost nitko ne moze garantirati ishod postupka eventualno da se ide na blastice pa se napravi neka prirodna selekcija ali ni to nije nikakva garancija za uspijeh.Sanse za ikakvu trunocu su smanjene vracanjem jednog embria ali ti vjerojatno najbolje znas svoje strahove i nadanja pa donesi odluku u skladu sa time.Zelim ti od srca da ti i jedna bude dobitna.

----------


## diabolica

*vita22* sretno sutra na punkciji, evo šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno kvalitetnih js!

----------


## barbyRI

vratit ce mi 2 pa kako bude,sve je u Bozjim  rukama.
*Mala Mimi* receno mi je da ce mi ih zamrznut.meni je radjen icsi koliko sam skuzila.rekla mi je da su oplodjeni mikroinjekcijom.
*dani82* ja sad stavljam 2 ujutro 2 navecer od danas tako mi biologica rekla.valjda ce mi nakon transfera reci 3.

----------


## barbyRI

> barby RI samo bi potpisala Malu Mimi i kiku 83, nazalost nitko ne moze garantirati ishod postupka eventualno da se ide na blastice pa se napravi neka prirodna selekcija ali ni to nije nikakva garancija za uspijeh.Sanse za ikakvu trunocu su smanjene vracanjem jednog embria ali ti vjerojatno najbolje znas svoje strahove i nadanja pa donesi odluku u skladu sa time.Zelim ti od srca da ti i jedna bude dobitna.


meni je bilogica spominjala blastociste...znaci s njima je veca mogucnost zatrudnjivanja?
opet ponavljam ,neka me nitko krivo ne shvati mozda tako zvuci kad se cita post nije da ne zelim blizance,naravno da bi htjela i sta Bog da bit ce.ali sad nisam u toj situaciji(financijskoj) da bi mogla,ja ne radim jos od lani,muz je na ugovor do kraja 3.mj puno ce ih dat ca,i zeljela bi da dijetetu mogu sve priustit,da mu nista ne fali a za 2 sad ne znam da li bi to mogla,samo to je razlog...nemojte me krivo shvatit... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

NItko tebe Barby ne shvaća krivo pa mnogi ne bi htjeli dvojke ili trojke jer to je rizična trudnoća, samo ti pokušavamo dati do znanja da si s jednim embrijem znatno umanjuješ šansu za trudnoćom, nakon IVF-a najviše je žena u onoj skupini koje nisu trudne, zatim su one koje imaju trudnoću sa 1 djetetom, pa s 2 itd.
Već sam dugo u ovim vodama i vidim da je jako malo sretnica kojima se ulovi odmah od 1. pokušaja a još manje da im se potrefe blizanci

----------


## vita22

Drage moje evo pripremam se psihički za punkciju sutra valjda će bit sve ok nadam se bez obzira na puno folikula........kisssssssss :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Ma mora bit sve ok!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

Vita22 sretnooooooooooooo :Kiss: 
Očekujemo detaljan izvještaj :Grin:

----------


## barbyRI

*vitta22* sreto sutra!!! bit ce ti vlastelic jelda?

----------


## giga

Slažem se sa *Mali Mimi* puno je lakše uspjeti sa dva ili tri embrija. Meni su uvijek vračali dva ili tri a 11 put kad sam bila na IVF-u imala sam 9 krasnih blastica , doc. me pitala da odlučim sama dali ču jednu ili dvije. Ja sam htjela dvije ali njezin prijedlog ,da tako nazovem ,je bio da mi vrati jednu s obzirom na moje godine kao veća je šansa da če uspjeti sa jednim ( ne kužim ni danas tu teoriju ). Ja sam se dvoumila i na kraju pristala na jednog. Ostala sam trudna ali sa ishodom - spontani. Još uvijek ne mogu prežalit što nisam slušala sebe i odlučila se na dvije , što ne znači da bi se zadržalo ali bilo bi mi lakše.
Ali postoji mogučnost da se od jednog embrija stvore dva i tada je to jednojajčana blizanačka trudnoća, tako da smo svakako u riziku a moj savjet je najmanje dva embrija. Slažem se i sa teškom financijskom situacijom ali di ima za jedno naći ćemo i za drugo , samo da su bebice sa nama.

----------


## barbyRI

cure jel to normalno da me danas cijeli dan,znaci 3 dana od punkcije nabijaju jajnici?sad sve vise osjetim....

----------


## giga

> cure jel to normalno da me danas cijeli dan,znaci 3 dana od punkcije nabijaju jajnici?sad sve vise osjetim....


normalno je , jesi bila pod anestezijom?

mene je kad sam išla naživo bolilo ne svaki put ali kad je bilo više JS onda da

----------


## barbyRI

> normalno je , jesi bila pod anestezijom?
> 
> mene je kad sam išla naživo bolilo ne svaki put ali kad je bilo više JS onda da


nisam ali dosta mi ih je vadjeno...onako me nabija kao da trebam dobit..ako je normalno oda ok..... :Smile:

----------


## giga

do transfera će proć, bez brige normalno je , ponekad se čak i prokrvari , sve je to ok

----------


## barbyRI

> do transfera će proć, bez brige normalno je , ponekad se čak i prokrvari , sve je to ok


Aha.sad mi je lakse...cudno mi bilo jel me jucer nije bolilo a sad sve jace,nije to strasno nego onako nabija svako toliko

----------


## vita22

:Klap:  :Klap: Evo me cure stigla s pukcije imam 6js iz 12 folikula u lijevom jajniku desni mi nije dirao jer je previsoko pa da me ne maltretira.........bilo je bolno ali ok preživjela kao i vi samo da sad sve bude ok inekcija protiv bolova nije djelovala.......sada odmor do srijede ili petka tako rekli.........kisssssss :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## pak

barbyRI shavcam tvoje strahove kroz slicne sam prolazila prije nego smo krenuli u postupke.Sto cemo, pa kako cemo i sve tako redom na kraju me MM uvjerio da ako cekamo idealne uvijete biti cemo  u dobi za unuke a ne djecu.Lijepo kaze giga gdje ima za jedno biti ce i za drugo, i vjeruj mi danas kada pogledam unazad gori je strah hocemo li uopce imati djecu nego onaj kako cemo kad ih dobijemo.Osobno sada si prizeljkujem blizance iz jednostavnog razloga sto sad kada znam kako je tesko doci do djeteta prolazeci kroz postupke. Bila bih sretnija kada bi  uspijela iz jednog pokusaja dobiti dvije bebice pa da ostavimo MPO iza nas i napokon krenemo normalno zivjeti, jer svakako bi zeljeli imati vise od jednog bebaca.  
vita 22  :Klap:  :Klap:  za j.s. neka uslijedi ludi tulum u labu!

----------


## dani82

*Vitta22*  :Klap:  :Klap: .... nadam se da će ići na blastice, ali ako i ne sigurna sam  da će to biti lijepi predembriji  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

*pak* istina je, dugacki i mukotrpni je put do nase mrvice...rekla sam sama sebi bit ce kako Bog dragi da,sve je u Bozjim rukama.naravno da ce mi vratiti 2 js i sta bude bude... nisam upucena bas znaci samo 2 i vracaju,3 ne?
*vita22* proslo je i to,sad odmaranje i cekanje do transfera.brzo ce to proci.
a ja sutra u 8 i pol moram biti u bolnici...jedva cekam da to obavim i onda cekanje i cekanje.....tamo negdje 8.9 bi vadila betu bit ce mi 15 dana od transfera jel ato ok?

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* sretno sutra na transferu, samo bez panike i odmaraj, uživaj i pokušaj se opustiti! Čim si ti preživjela punkciju, odmah se svi manje brinemo! :Very Happy: 
*Vita22* super za 6 js, vibramo za tulum u labu, a onda čekamo betu! Sretno! :Klap: 
*Čitalica, Diabolica, Dani 82* znam da je vama najgore, ali sad smo već svi nestrpljivi! Kad će past koji testić? Držimo fige! :Very Happy: 
Svima veeelika pusa! :Heart:

----------


## mare41

draga tigrical, šaljem ~~~~~~~ za tvoju čitalicu, za sutraaaaaaa

----------


## diabolica

Za našu *Čitalicu* sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  do neba!

----------


## tantolina

Pozdrav,

Već duže vrijeme pratim vas na forum ali tek sad sam se odlučila pridružit vam.....mi smo u postupku kod dr. Vlastelića ( ja policistični jajnici, mm oligoasthenozoospermia - varicocela II stupnja operirana ali bez poboljšanja). Bili smo u ciklusu na klomifenima i dobili jednu folikulu i jednu jajnu stanicu. oplođena je metotom ICSI 15.01. a 18.01. vraćen mi je 8-stanični embrio.Na utrogestanu sam3x2, glucophage2x1 i decortin 1/2 tabl.  Sad čekamo betu 08.03. - čini mi se da nikad neće doći.

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* sretno sutra na transferu, samo bez panike i odmaraj, uživaj i pokušaj se opustiti! Čim si ti preživjela punkciju, odmah se svi manje brinemo!
> *Vita22* super za 6 js, vibramo za tulum u labu, a onda čekamo betu! Sretno!
> *Čitalica, Diabolica, Dani 82* znam da je vama najgore, ali sad smo već svi nestrpljivi! Kad će past koji testić? Držimo fige!
> Svima veeelika pusa!


istina tigrical punkcija je najgora,vjerujem da je transfer puno laksi...jel istina ako vrate blastociste da se onda vadi beta ranije za 10 dana?
mene opet jajnici rasturaju,jucer isto dosta,tako da sam isla lec nisam mogla izdrzat kako me trgali.danas isto cim se blizila vecer opet ista stvar.a i sise me pocele danas onako na dodir bolit.mislim da je to dobar znak..ali sve je to od utrogrestana koliko sam cula.a lice ne prepoznajem.krcato mi je pristeva onih debelih bolnih,ajme ne prepoznajem se,nikad nisam bila takva.....jel jos kome tako bilo?

citalica drzim fige za sutra!!!!!!!

drzite mi fige sutra oko 8 i pol,9 :Smile: 
da li se nakon transfera krvari jel moram uzet ulozak kao i za punkciju?

----------


## dani82

*BarbyR*i ne krvari se nakon transfera, ne treba ti uložak.

*Čitalica* za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyR*i ne krvari se nakon transfera, ne treba ti uložak.
> 
> *Čitalica* za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


tnx :Smile: 
koliko si lezala poslije u sobi otprilike?

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRI* ostaneš ležati u sobi oko 2h a ja sam i manje ostala jer su cure otišle a ja sam bila zadnja na transferu pa mi je bilo dosadno u sobi biti sama ....sutra će sve bit super vidjet ćeš....samo se opusti i uživaj jer te čekaju naporni dani iščekivanja rezultata..

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* ostaneš ležati u sobi oko 2h a ja sam i manje ostala jer su cure otišle a ja sam bila zadnja na transferu pa mi je bilo dosadno u sobi biti sama ....sutra će sve bit super vidjet ćeš....samo se opusti i uživaj jer te čekaju naporni dani iščekivanja rezultata..


vjerujem draga tek sad dolazi ono sta se zove kidanje zivaca.... nadam se da ce biti jos koja cura da mi radi drustvo.... :Smile: 
dragi trebao ici s menom ali naravno radi posla nece moc izostat jel su mu iovako do sad drzali predavanja :Evil or Very Mad:  a i od sinoc kuri od temperature,cijeli dan se nije dizao tako reci sa kauca....jos samo treba da ja pokupim...... :Razz: ici ce frendica s menom pa ako ju budu pustili unutra ona ce mi kratit vrijeme.

----------


## kika83

Čitalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
Vita22 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labosu
Barby beta se u kbc-u inače vadi 18dnt,ali možeš ti več i 14dnt. Ja sam krvarila nakon transfera ali inače se ne krvari. Sretno sutra.

----------


## dani82

*Tigricel* kakvi su rezultati kod *Čitalice*??

----------


## cranky

*Čitalica* za betu do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: 
*Vita* za tulum u labu i uspješan transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Dani, Diabolica, Barby, tantolina* da vam čekanje prođe što brže i da beta bude do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## barbyRI

*evo mene curke.......*
vratila se malo prije sa transfera...sve proslo ok,super.... vracene mi 2 js d toga jedna blastica a druga u razvoju prema blastici,tako mi rekli ali da su kao obe kvalitetne..jos jedna je odumrla od petka,prestala se razvijat...a ostale 3 mi smrznuli.... tek 11.3 mi rekli vadit betu...i nastavit utrice stavljat...koliko ih moram?do sad sam 2 ujutro 2 navecer. smjesan mi je bio dr vlastelic kaze nastavit ce te ih uzimat tamo do 13tj ......kao ono ja sam vec trudna.... :Smile: bas je smjesan...... :Smile:

----------


## vita22

Ej Tigrice di su dobre vijesti ni mi ne možemo dočekat tu betu........ajdeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

*Barby* super je to neka neka tako treba trudnice .............

----------


## diabolica

*BarbyRI* to su super vijesti, samo neka se sada lijepo razvijaju i implantiraju a ti miruj i uživaj ovaj tjedan jer drugi će ti već biti potpuno naporan od čekanja. Utriće stavljaš 3x2 dnevno znači ujutro, podne i navečer.

----------


## barbyRI

e da sad sam sluzbeno trudna...sad je sve u Bozjim rukama...
pitala sam odmah za mm spermiogram cisto me zanimalo kakav je jel bolji,losiji od prosli put.posto je pio i sve zive preparate ali nazalost jos je losiji nego prosli,badave svi preparati...to mi dr rekao...bas sam razocarana.dala mi ga biologica odmah da ga uzmem...

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje, na žalost Čitalici je nalaz bete negativan. Svih vas puno pozdravlja.

----------


## diabolica

Čitalice naša, žao mi je jako, mislila sam da ćeš ti otvorit sezonu na KBC-Ri jer već dugo nisam čula da se nešto pomaknulo kod nas, ali nemoj odustajati....odtuguj i kreni dalje!

----------


## barbyRI

zao mi je za citalicu :Crying or Very sad: 
znaci 3 puta na dan po 2 stavljat utrice?

----------


## kika83

> Pozdrav,
> 
> Već duže vrijeme pratim vas na forum ali tek sad sam se odlučila pridružit vam.....mi smo u postupku kod dr. Vlastelića ( ja policistični jajnici, mm oligoasthenozoospermia - varicocela II stupnja operirana ali bez poboljšanja). Bili smo u ciklusu na klomifenima i dobili jednu folikulu i jednu jajnu stanicu. oplođena je metotom ICSI 15.01. a 18.01. vraćen mi je 8-stanični embrio.Na utrogestanu sam3x2, glucophage2x1 i decortin 1/2 tabl.  Sad čekamo betu 08.03. - čini mi se da nikad neće doći.


Dobrodošla u našu malu obitelj :Grin:  I sretno naravno, nek ti vrijeme čim prije prođe i neka beta bude pozitivna :Smile: 
*Čitalice* užasno mi je žao,  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:    Drži se draga, ništa te sad nemože utješit :Love: 
*Barby* super, odmaraj, miruj i mazi bebice.

----------


## vita22

A daj baš bezveze tako sam se nadala za tebe čitalice naša pusa i nemoj biti u komi bit će sve ok ti si hrabra................ :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka i Deki77* cure gdje ste nestale...nama je danas 11 dpt i sutra bi mogle napraviti test...javite  šta planirate do bete?

----------


## dani82

*Čitalice*  :Sad:   :Sad:  ... tako mi je žao.... drži se draga  :Love: 

*BarbyRi* super vijesti  :Very Happy: .... e a dada slijedi najgori dio... čekanje.

Ekipa od 11.2. nek se javi malo da izmijenimo simptome  :Wink:

----------


## lucija83

*Čitalice* tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  skupi snage za dalje drži nam se  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

ja se malo napajkila,sad opet lezim,ako nastavim tako duze doci cu jos sira.... :Laughing: 
koji postupak je to citalici?
cure jel vama bila bilogica ona mlada cura?

----------


## Vojvođanka

> *Vojvođanka i Deki77* cure gdje ste nestale...nama je danas 11 dpt i sutra bi mogle napraviti test...javite šta planirate do bete?


ja sam već jednu turu suza otplakala......
sutra idem vaditi B da se ne maltretiram više s utrićima (prištevi, neograničene količine kolača....) 
od subote su me cice prestale boliti i počelo me je probadati u stomaku-maternici, danas sav već brljavila na ulošku....
javiću se s rezultatom...
pozdrav cure

----------


## barbyRI

zao mi je vojvođanka,ma mozda je sve ok....lijepo izvadi betu i obradujes se....
kad bude nalaz bete gotov odmah isti dan ili? i di se vadi?
meni nisu rekli kad moram opet na humanu se javit,znaci tek iza vadjenja bete ili?

----------


## diabolica

*Vojvođanka*, žao mi je ali nemoj se predati...znaš kako sam ja uvijek na fakultetu govorila kad je bilo gusto: Ispit nisam pala sve dok mi profesor ne kaže da sam pala....tako i ovo, izvadi prvo ß pa da budeš sigurna...a do tada nada postoji...ja planiram sutra napraviti test pa da se riješim ove muke i čekanja....znat ću na čemu sam a onda prelazim na Plan B.

----------


## barbyRI

*diabolica* radit ces test sutra?super ajde drzim ti fige i javi brzo kakav je rezultatic..... :Very Happy:  ja sam sama sebi rekla do 11.3 nista necu zurit,toliko puta sam se u zivotu razcarala po tom pitanju da mi je dosta sokova kad sam ugledala minus na testu,tako da ce biti ovaj put ono strpljen spasen,nece biti lako ali morat cu.........sta ce tebi biti isto 3tj 1.3 kad ides vadit betu?

----------


## diabolica

BarbyRI neće biti 3 tjedna ali nekih 17 dana, 11.02.sam imala transfer....beta ti se vadi na Nuklearnoj medicini, ujutro već oko 7-7,30 moraš biti tamo a nalaz bude gotov do 13h, iako je muž išao direktno tamo iza i rekao da mora na posao i da ne može doći poslije pa su mu dale nalaz već oko 12h....joj kad se samo sjetim kako se nisam poslije spontanog mogla riješiti Bete pa sigurno 3 mjeseca (još čuvam svaki nalaz Bete u kojem se vidi kako pada polako)....a sad molim svaki tren da je imam....nisam još napravila test, cijelu noć nisam oka sklopila, valjda me puca nervoza, pa sam ujutro malo duže odspavala....možda ga napravim u toku dana ili sutra ujutro...iako osjetim stalno pritisak da ću dobiti stvari, moj osjećaj teško da me vara.....vidjet ćemo, javim se...

----------


## giga

curke držim fige lijepe betice   a zašto vi čekate toliko na betu, ja betu vadim 12 dan pa se prije riješim nervoze i iščekivanja

----------


## diabolica

*Giga* ja sam mislila napravit danas test 12dpt a u petak otići vadit Betu da potvrdi da ili ne....znači mogu ja lagano i sutra na Nuklearnu?

----------


## vita22

Evo cure nadam se vašim dobrim rezultatima ova psiha je katastrofa.....................sutra je moj transfer zvala humanu sve 3js su oplođene.....od uzbuđenja nisam ništa ni pitala one druge 3 nisu zamrznuli,ali šta sad i ovo je super u mom slučaju..........čekalice bete kisssssss sretno......

----------


## diabolica

*vita22* čestitke za 3 oplođene...bravo...znači nisu htjeli ići na blastice?

----------


## barbyRI

*vita22* pa to je super.drzim fige :Very Happy: 
a mene ulovila neka hunjavica samo se nadam da nije neka viroza ili angina ko muza mi, on vec tri dana kuri od temp i sav je nikakav.nije s menom ni na transfer mogao jucer jos me biologica pita jel vam muz tu da potpise neke papire.. bas mi treba sad da me nesto ulovi i da moram kljukat se sa lijekovima pa da mi na plod nasteti..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

*barbyRi* tebi bi bilo sad najpametnije da se malo makneš od izvora zaraze...barem ovih par dana dok ne uslijedi implantacija....čuvaj se bolesti draga...kljukaj se matičnom mliječi i vitaminima!

----------


## kika83

Vita22 bravo  :Smile:  Sretno na transferu  :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

Hvala cure ,ne Diabolica nisu išli n blastice valjda znaju šta rade kad češ radit test ili betu......

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRi* tebi bi bilo sad najpametnije da se malo makneš od izvora zaraze...barem ovih par dana dok ne uslijedi implantacija....čuvaj se bolesti draga...kljukaj se matičnom mliječi i vitaminima!


a znam znas kako me strah radi svega.bas sam tuzna......a gdje da se maknem?mogu u drugu sobu ali bakcili lete posvuda po cijelom stanu su....danas imam lagano probadanje kao pred stvari...jel to normalno?
kad na kraju ides betu vadit?

----------


## tigrical

*Vita22* super za 3 js, od sutra uživaj i odmaraj

*Diabolica* točno znam kako ti je...pere nervoza samo tako, ja budem luda

Cure pusa svima!

----------


## cranky

*Čitalica* a kvragu baš mi je žao  :Love: 

*Vita* super za 3 oplođene  :Very Happy:  vidiš da rođendanska čarolija traje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Diabolica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## diabolica

*tigrical* a jel imaš poslije osjećaj tamo cca 12-13 dpt da trebaš dobit stvari da te onako pritišće dolje? Ja stalno imam osjećaj da ću počet curit, trčim vidit uložak a ono bijelo od Utrogestana ......joj ja trebam izać kupit test a odugovlačim bezveze.....

----------


## diabolica

*cranky* veeeliki :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Vojvođanka, želim ti da ti je to brljavljenje ipak trudničko kao nekima i da beta bude "svjetska"!Diabolica, svaka čast na strpljenju, ali daj ti nas lijepo obraduj. Čujem da ima slobodnih mjesta na trudničkom forumu, pa možda da malo svratiš. Ma ja sam tako sigurna da će to biti to, nema zašto ne biti!Svima ostalima šaljem puno dobrih želja za sve što im je u ovom trenutku potrebno. trebali bi nam odati počast za hrabrost i upornost!

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* svaki put imam taj osjećaj, imam sve simptome (neki put više, neki manje) koje cure opisuju na nakon transfera, sve simptome od utrića, ali ti isti simptomi su i znak trudnoće, e pa u mom slučaju *još* nije bila, a tebi se iskreno nadam!

----------


## Ameli

ja vam isto preporučam da ne pratite simptome jer su oni identični i kad si trudan i kad nisi, meni je jedino bio prisutan metalni okus u ustima kojega se nisam nikako mogla riješiti, ali sve je to individualno. čak i kada počne brljavenje preporučam vam vaditi betu ipak je ona najbolji pokazatelj. svima sretno i veselim se vašim uspjesima.
pozdrav i  :Kiss:

----------


## diabolica

Ja se javljam da sam napravila testić i da je pokazao veeeeeeeeeeeliki plus!!!!
Za ovo mi je trebalo više hrabrosti nego bilo kad.....
Sutra idem vaditi Betu i nadam se da će biti sve u redu.

----------


## lucija83

> Ja se javljam da sam napravila testić i da je pokazao veeeeeeeeeeeliki plus!!!!
> Za ovo mi je trebalo više hrabrosti nego bilo kad.....
> Sutra idem vaditi Betu i nadam se da će biti sve u redu.


*Diabolica vibriram do neba da bude sve u redu i ČESTITAM TI OD SRCA !!!!!!*

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica čestitke na plusu !!!*

----------


## kika83

Draga moja još jednom čestitam( ja nemogu stavit smajlice) i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok. Ja sam ti govorila od početka da si ti ziher trudna ali nisi mi vjerovala, eto vidiš da sam bila u pravu cijelo vrijeme. Tako sam happy zbog tebe, sretnice naša. Prva Riječka trudnica, napokon!!!!!!

----------


## diabolica

Curke moje hvala vam na podršci, bez vas teško da bih izdržala ovo iščekivanje...samo da sve bude ok. 
Sutra ćemo znati kako stojimo sa Betom!

----------


## GIZMOS

Diabolica, naravno da će sve biti u redu, a možda i na kvadrat! Ma ja sam imala neki dobar predosječaj za tebe i sada mi se razvuko jedan veliki pozitivan smješak i rodila se pozitivna nada da će se svima nama jednom sreća osmjehnuti, samo moramo biti dovoljno hrabri i strpljivi i prihvatiti bebu u trenutku kad ona poželi doći nama....Presretna sam zbog tebe, prestretna zbog Rijeke...stvarno je bilo vrijeme!Cure, tko je sljedeći na odbrojavanju???

----------


## barbyRI

draga tako mi je drago zbog tebe da ti ne mogu reci...bas si me ugodno iznendila...citam i ne mogu vjerovat....divno!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
CESTITAM JOS JEDNOM! :Love:

----------


## diabolica

> Diabolica, naravno da će sve biti u redu, a možda i na kvadrat! Ma ja sam imala neki dobar predosječaj za tebe i sada mi se razvuko jedan veliki pozitivan smješak i rodila se pozitivna nada da će se svima nama jednom sreća osmjehnuti, samo moramo biti dovoljno hrabri i strpljivi i prihvatiti bebu u trenutku kad ona poželi doći nama....Presretna sam zbog tebe, prestretna zbog Rijeke...stvarno je bilo vrijeme!Cure, tko je sljedeći na odbrojavanju???


Hvala *GIZMOS,* sve ovo gore potpisujem, u sve vas, cure koje niste dočekale svoj plus na testu i pozitivnu Betu znam da uskoro ima nade i za vas..... 
*Ajmo Rijeka!*

----------


## duba13

*diabolica* čestitam, evo konačno prva trudnica u veljači !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nadam se da nećeš biti jedina, da si otvorila sezonu !!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Diabolica čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vojvođanka

čestitam diabolica!!!!!!!!!!!
ja sam radila betu danas = 5; biokemijska :Crying or Very sad: 
ti si me obradovala, ; a šta je sa ostale dvije cure iz sobe??

----------


## vita22

Jeeeeeeeeeeee Diabolica znala sam da te očekuje veselje vidiš da i tvoje 2 stanice su bile dovoljne za +++++++++ bitna je kvaliteta..........napokon neke dobre vijesti iz Rijeke.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## deki77

drage cure pozdrav!Diabolica sada sam pročitala da imaš plus tako sam sretna zbog tebe a ja još uvijek nisam napravila test trtarošim...Vojvođanka žao mi je no vjerujem da ćeš uspjeti glavu gore!!

----------


## diabolica

*deki77* i ja sam umirala od straha prije nego sam napravila test...već sam totalno bila uvjerena da ništa od toga jer me od jučer boli dolje kao pred stvari....i samo sam očekivala potvrdu da nema ništa...ajde odluči se...
*Vojvođanka* žao mi je, uspjet ćeš sigurno!

----------


## kika83

Vojvođanka žao mi je  :Sad:  ali kažu da je biokemijska dobar znak, tako da sam sigurna da je idući put dobitan.  Imate i vi problema s smajlićima? Nikako mi neželi stavit i baš me izluđuje

----------


## barbyRI

cure recite mi sta bi mogla uzet od lijekova.znam da obicno trudnice uzimaju paracetamol.kako se blizi vecer vidim da me grlo sve vise zeza...bas mi to nije sad trebalo...kika i ja ne mogu birat smajlice isto zezaju,odnosno cijeli forum je danas nesto usporen i steka...cure jucer dok sam lezala u sobi,bila je jos jedna cura s menom iz pule i dosao nas posjetit dr vlastelic i dao nam papir nakon transfera i nesto je spomenuo 2tj ali kako je bila s menom frendica i s tom curom muz pricali su i nisam ga razumijela i ova cura mi kaze da je mislio da ako ne uspije da bi za 2tj mogle stvari dobit...pa me zanima znaci ako prokrvarim prije bete onda je to to..... :Sad:

----------


## giga

*diabolica*  

vibrice za sutrašnji lijepi troznamenkasti broj

----------


## cranky

> Ja se javljam da sam napravila testić i da je pokazao veeeeeeeeeeeliki plus!!!!
> Za ovo mi je trebalo više hrabrosti nego bilo kad.....
> Sutra idem vaditi Betu i nadam se da će biti sve u redu.


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu ti opisat koliko mi je drago, nek sutra beta bude ogromna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Moram priznat da si mi uljepšala ovaj usrani dan. Baš mi je neki bljak, ali ovo je suuupeeeer vijest!!!!

Vojvođanka žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## weather

diabolika čestitam od srca ...uvijek se posebno obradujem KBC RI trudnicama  :Very Happy: 

Ajmo Rijeka! Ajmo Rijeka!

 :Kiss:  svima i posebne vibrice za čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pak

*CESTITAM diabolica !*

Napokon lijepe vijesti i ovdje, evo malo ~~~~ za cekalice da nam krenu tvojim putem!

----------


## Kikica1

Diabolica, cestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Nanjusila sam ja da bi to mogao biti plusic ali mudro sutim. Bas me zanima kolika ce biti beta  :Grin:

----------


## tantolina

ajme čestitam diabolica.....stvarno mi je jako drago....svaka čast na hrabrosti ja još uvijek smišljam kako ću to napravit kad za to dođe vrijeme....sretno svim čekalicama

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka* žao mi je, bit će drugi put. Netko ti je rekao da je biokemijska ili ti misliš? Jer 5 uvijek piše na nalazu.

----------


## kika83

*Tigrical* meni nikad nije pisalo na nalazu bete 5 :Rolling Eyes:  Dva puta kad sam vadila bilo je 1,20

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* ti vadiš u Puli? u Rijeci, na nuklearnoj piše 5.1 < 5.1, dakle ako mi je nalaz 5.1 to znači 0.

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* ti vadiš u Puli? u Rijeci, na nuklearnoj piše 5.1 < 5.1, dakle ako mi je nalaz 5.1 to znači 0.


Da, u Puli. A vidiš nisam znala da je u Rijeci drugačije. Hvala na pojašnjenju :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Ma, skoro svaki lab ima drugačije. Čitam cure u Zg opet drugačije od nas. U Ri nikad ne piše 0, ako je 0 piše 5.1, nemam pojma zašta, ali sam se na žalost već naučila da je tako.  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

zašta  :Embarassed:  - zašto

----------


## Vojvođanka

meni je pisalo <5,0, referentna vrijednost isto ?????
a sestra Mira mi je rekla da je to biokemijska, u petak idem kod Dr. Vlastelića da vidim šta dalje

----------


## tigrical

Sad stvarno ne kužim zašto biokemijska? Mislim da nije, pa onda sam ih ja imala 12!!!

----------


## barbyRI

pozz curke!
ja sam koma,ulovilo me grlo,angina izgleda ali ne usudim se nista piti od lijekova valjda ce proci..bas gledam sad na nalazu bete pise da je ref.vrijednost od 5.0,moja beta kad sam ja bila trudna je bila 4683 a bila sam niti 5tj dr nije mogla vjerovat kaze sigurno su blizanci bili jel tako visoka za tako malo tjedana,ali kad sam nakon 5 dana opet vadila pala na 4217 i nakon tjedan dana dospjela na kiretazu...prestao se plod razvijat i srceko se nije culo....joj boze kad se sjetim ....koda je danas bilo..... :Crying or Very sad: 
di nam je diabolica jel isla betu vadit?

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka* jesi dobila Choragon injekciju?

----------


## kika83

Diabolica je vadila betu danas, javit če vam ona rezultat :Grin: 
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

> meni je pisalo <5,0, referentna vrijednost isto ?????
> a sestra Mira mi je rekla da je to biokemijska, u petak idem kod Dr. Vlastelića da vidim šta dalje


Ako na nalazu BETAHCG Zavoza za nuklearnu medicinu Rijeka pise da je rezultat *<*5.0 to znaci da je beta *manje* od 5.0 

Kako za referentnu vrijednost (_Usporednice ili objasnjenja,_ kako pise na nalazu) stoji *norm: <5.0*, to znaci da je nalaz negativan (nema trudnoce), ako je beta manje od 5. 

Brojke do 5 se na tom nalazu pretpostavljam ne pisu, jer se radi tek o laboratorijskim odstupanjima koje nemaju klinicke vaznosti (sasvim svejedno je da li je beta 1, 3 ili 4.9 obzirom da u svakom slucaju nema trudnoce). A kada na nalazu umjesto <5.0 bude napisan broj veci od 5 onda znate da se radi o trudnoci. 

Prema tome Vojvođanka, ako je na tvom nalazu pisalo <5 onda to nije biokemijska trudnoca, nego negativna beta. Medjutim, ako si ti sestri rekla da je beta 5 i ne manje od 5 time si je zbunila i zato ti je rekla da je to biokemijska.

----------


## vita22

Evo drage moje stigla s transfera vraćena mi 2 četverostanična embrija.......nije baš nešto ali kaže biologica da se kvlitetno duplaju.......Diabolica gdje si........ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sara38

Pozdrav svim curama!
Evo i čitalice na forumu.
Diabolica, suuuuuuper, čestitam od srca!
Dani82, tako mi je žao, ali još ćemo mi zajedno na novi pokušaj.
Lucija83, cranky, barbyRI, vita22, kika83 a posebno mojoj tigricil velika pusa!

----------


## lucija83

*Diabolica       ajde javi se...*

----------


## barbyRI

> *Diabolica    ajde javi se...*


stvarno gdje je.....nece namjerno da nam se javi..... :Laughing: nek si mislimo.....
negdje bit ce festa..... :Smile:

----------


## cranky

> Evo drage moje stigla s transfera vraćena mi 2 četverostanična embrija.......nije baš nešto ali kaže biologica da se kvlitetno duplaju.......Diabolica gdje si........


Suuupeeeer  :Very Happy:  ajde sad fino sve 4 u zrak da se to fino primi za mamu  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

*Diabolica*  :Evil or Very Mad:  jaaaviii seeee

----------


## tigrical

Joj, cure ne znam da li smijem, kad se ona ne javlja, ali beta od diabolice je :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

da da cranky nadam se da ćeš se i ti meni  brzo pridružit.....kissssssss

----------


## tigrical

*vita22* kako se osjećaš? Trudno!!!

----------


## diabolica

Drage moje...sorry što se nisam javljala do sada ali stvarno je bila fešta...od jutra sam u nekoj jurnjavi, odmah sam se naručila kod endokrinologa jer mi mora pojačati dozu hormona za štitnjaču (jako se bojim još od spontanog jer je to bio uzrok) a poslije me mm počastio sa ručkom/večerom pa smo se malo zadržali  :Razz:  jer ovo je ipak za nas stvarno SRETAN DAN! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moja teta Beta je danas 244...za par dana ponavljam da vidim kako se dupla.....
Nadam se da je to dobro jer kako sam gledala vrijednosti to bi otprilike bilo to....samo me BarbyRI sada malo zbunila sa 5 tjedana 4000???

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* i ovdje čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Ma, beta ti je super, malo računam pa nema ni dva tjedna? I par dana kasnije se implantira i to je to! Ljubim te!

Naša barbyRI je uvijek vanserijska!  :Laughing:

----------


## kika83

*Vita22* Malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto prime za mamicu.
*Diabolica* :Very Happy:  
*Dani82* javi nam se, mislimo na tebe :Love: 
*Tigrical* ti još malo pa u postupak, još mj dana :Very Happy: 
Puse svima koliko vas ima :Grin:

----------


## kika83

*Cranky* ja tebe uvijek zaboravim :Embarassed: Želim da ti ovaj aih bude BINGO :Very Happy: 
Ajmo Riječke trudilice pokrenut se malo, ja hoću još trudnica, idemooooo :Cool:

----------


## tigrical

*kika83,* da još mjesec dana, baš se veselim, čim planiram odmah sam bolje volje! Danas sam bila kod moje primarne gin. dogovorila se za pregled i briseve i početkom 4. mj. startam! Vjerojatno i prije jer ću imat dugi protokol 21dc. Pusa!

----------


## diabolica

*vita22* čestitam za 2 js i ne brini draga sada će se one lijepo razvijati u tvojoj buši...želim ti što lakše i brže iščekivanje rezultata!

----------


## mare41

diabolica, čestitke, evo link za vrijednosti bete: http://www.endolabor.kbsm.hr/o_analizama.htm#HCG
tigrical :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

vita22   čestitam i da se brzo uhvate
diabolica   prekrasna vijest...čestitam

----------


## barbyRI

> *diabolica* i ovdje čestitam!  Ma, beta ti je super, malo računam pa nema ni dva tjedna? I par dana kasnije se implantira i to je to! Ljubim te!
> 
> Naša barbyRI je uvijek vanserijska!


da.,da barby je vanserijska.... :Smile: 
*diabolica* vrijednost ti je ok, s obzirom da je to jako mala trudnoca..meni je tada sa nepunih 5tj na utz vidjela gestacijsku vrecicu  ali je htjela bit sigurna pa me poslala vadit betu i kad je vidjela tako visoku betu nije mogla vjerovat,kaze ovo koda su dvojcici,a to mi i zena rekla kad sam bila podignut jos me pita koliko ste vi trudni,ja njoj ma malo oko 5tj a ona vi koda ste par mj...medjutim nakon 5 dana me opet poslala vadit betu i ala za dvjestotinjak...i vidjela da nesto ne stima,narucila me za par dana opet radila utz i kao trebalo se vec cut srce ali nije onda opet nakon par dana me naruci kako i tada nista,kroz¸par dana sa nazalost dospijela na kiretazu.....tako da se draga ne sekiraj sve je ok.....vidjet ces..... :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

Cure ako ste kuci gledajte, kanal ri,dr. Vlastelic govori o neplodnosti

----------


## diabolica

Evo gledam i slušam!

----------


## barbyRI

> evo gledam i slušam!


i ja :Smile:  BAS ZANIMLJIVO......

----------


## diabolica

Ajme cure, baš priča o stimulaciji  i zamrzavanju jajnih stanica i kako to sve određuju...ajme kao da mi je jučer sve to bilo! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## barbyRI

> Ajme cure, baš priča o stimulaciji i zamrzavanju jajnih stanica i kako to sve određuju...ajme kao da mi je jučer sve to bilo!


bas slusam sva sam se najezila,kad ovako slusas ne mozes vjerovat da se to tebi desava....sad pokazuju icsi....
trudnice moja jesam ja tebi rekla da ces ti meni kad se sljedeci put vidimo na kavici biti sa busicom.... :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

Evo cure ja se javila u emisiju i morala sam se pohvalit, srce me skoro izdalo od uzbuđenja...a upravo slušam našu *Tigrical* kako postavlja pitanja *-* bravo draga!! Ajmo Rijeka!! Ajmo Rijeka!
Ne želim biti sama na podforumu trudnica! Neka mi se hitno netko priključi!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

tebe sam skuzila,i j...ti rasplakala si me...kako si rekla trudna sam,ej koji filing...sva sam se najezila.a glasic ti drhtao...

tigrical nisam skuzila.....ali super pitanja im je postavila :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

Ma srce mi otkazalo skoro...ali morala sam im reći da je ipak nekome uspjelo, da im dam hrabrosti da se dalje trude i da ih malo pohvalim....jeste čule cure da prema njima svaki 4. postupak je u prosjeku dobitan....jesam ja to dobro skužila?

----------


## tigrical

Nisam se mogla sjetit šta da pitam, u glavi mi je bilo 100 pitanja, ali sva vezana uz novi zakon  :Evil or Very Mad: , a dr. ne zna još puno u praksi, pa sam bar pitala za anesteziju iako bi on trebao zvati anesteziologa, odnosno trebali bi biti prisutni prilikom punkcija, kao što je to u svim drugim bolnicama, a ne kako on kaže ako ga zovemo da će doć. Dva puta sam pitala za anesteziju i oba puta je rekao da ne rade!!! Pitala sam za gužve i za psihološko savjetovanje koje nije savjetovanje nego *testiranje*! Kad pacijenti imaju bubrežni kamenac ili bilo koju drugu bolest, ne idu na psihološko testiranje! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* ja sam skužila da jednoj osobi iz 4 puta uspije.

----------


## barbyRI

ne znam vise sta su ni rekli  ali nesto 4.sam cula i ja...bas utjesno......

----------


## barbyRI

i ja sam pitala za anesteziju da li je moguce da se dobije,rekao je da ne prakticiraju bas osim ako imas vise od 10js onda da sami predloze,to mi je neki dan rekao. a od jedne cure sam u cekaoni cula koja je vec vise puta bila na postupku dali su joj samo jednom anesteziju jel je imala oko 20ak js a druge pute da joj nisu dali jel da su rekli da je tesko kao doc do anesteziloga za takve stvari da su oni vise po operacij.salama na katu gore. :Razz:

----------


## diabolica

Nema veze...bitno da smo se javile...nadam se da sam sa svojim javljanjem nekoga potakla da se upusti u borbu sa neplodnošću...ima sigurno hrpu parova koji imaju problema a ne znaju ili nemaju hrabrosti se odlučiti za Humanu reprodukciju.

----------


## barbyRI

slazem se s tim..kako kaze i vlastelic nazalost sve vise i vise parova dolazi na odjel humane....kaze da oko 61 par mjesecno dodje.

----------


## tigrical

Kad sam čula tebe *diabolica* počela sam skakat, MM me gledao u čudu  :Laughing:  Ne mora bit potpuna anestezija, u Petrovoj daju neki koktel, totalno te omami, budna si, sve čuješ, ali puno slabije osjetiš, kao da si jaaako pijana, kasnije se budiš sat vremena, ma super!

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* ja sam skužila da 60 parova mjesečno može u postupak? Netko nije dobro pratio! Mislim da je to bio njegov odgovor na moje pitanje zašto se dugo čeka na postupak. Jel' tko zapamtio?

----------


## barbyRI

meni je rekao vlastelic kad smo o tome pricali da je to opca anestezija ali kratkotrajna.jel sam ja pitala da li je lokalna on kaze ne...

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* ja sam skužila da 60 parova mjesečno može u postupak? Netko nije dobro pratio! Mislim da je to bio njegov odgovor na moje pitanje zašto se dugo čeka na postupak. Jel' tko zapamtio?


mozda sam pak ja krivo cula nemogu rec,ali nesto 61 par sam cula,ja skontala kao da odjel humane reprod. posjeti. jedan dan popodne mi se cini je repriza pa mozemo opet skicnut.... :Smile:  ma ja bila sva uzbuđena slusam,onda me ova nasa novopecena trudnica rasplakala kad je izjavila da je trudna i sva sam se smutila..... :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

A hoće bit repriza od te emisije? Nema teleteksta pa ne znam kako da provjerim, a nažalost sam propustila jer se nisam mogla spojit na internet neko vrijeme? Znači 60-tak postupaka mjesečno? To je na sva ti doktora?

----------


## barbyRI

GIZMOS bude repriza nekad popodne da li odmah drugi dan ili petak stvarno nebi znala,znam da nekad okrenem program vidim pise repriza....

----------


## tantolina

ja isto mislim da 60 parova mjesečno može u postupak...20 po doktoru....pa da se zato stvaraju "liste čekanja".....

----------


## GIZMOS

Našla na internetu...u nedelju u 18:00 repriza!

----------


## tigrical

Ima repriza, ali ne znam kad, javim kad saznam. Ja sam skužila da je rekao 60 postupaka mjesečno. Pretpostavljam da je to na tri doktora, jer koliko sam ja čula 20 postupaka mjesečno ima svaki doktor, pa to je to.

----------


## diabolica

Mene drage moje nemojte ništa pitati poslije mog javljanja imam amneziju jer sam se tresla...ne znam šta mi je bilo...srce lupa ko ludo! U reprizi će se vidjet kako mi je drhtao glas, ja smnjila zvuk na TV-u i nemam pojma šta su rekli kad sam završila. Recite mi šta su rekli?

----------


## Ameli

prvo da čestitam prvoj ovogodišnjoj riječkoj trudnici diabolici i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću  :Very Happy: 
vita čuvaj i mazi svoje dvije mrvice da se udobno smjeste jer nema mrdanja narednih 9 mjeseci
dani82 tako mi je žao draga  :Love:  ali svaki poraz nas čini jačima pa vjerujem da ćeš i ti uskoro u novu borbu po svoju bebolinu.
barbyRi želim da ti brzo prođe vrijeme do pozitivne bete.
tigrical nadam se da će nalazi biti ok kako bi mogla po svoje mrvice, ideš opet kod dr.reša ili imaš neki drugi plan?
Vojvođanka  :Love:  želim da ti naredni postupak bude dobitni
svim trudnicama, trudilicama i mamicama šaljem  :Kiss:  i veliki pozdrav svima!

----------


## vita22

ej cure moje drage baš sam ljuta da uvijek u zadnji čas vidim nešto na tv-u ali super ako ima repriza.............neznam ovo za anesteziju ali meni je Vl. rekao da se dvoumio da meni daju anesteziju ili inekciju protiv bolova nakraju su mi dali inekciju koja nije uopće više djelovala........ali stvarno bi trebalo nešto pogotovo kad ideš na puno punkcija mislim bol zaboraviš kad sve prođe ja stvarno mogu sve izdržat ali još me sve boli od punkcije.......moji jajnici nisu naučeni na toliko folikula pa još pucaju........ali sve će proć.........drage moje hvala vam na lijepim željama *Diabolica* nadam se da će ti se netko još ubrzo pridružit a nemoj nas napuštat mi ćemo ti vodit trudnoću..............*TigricaL sretno,Kika kiss,Ameli hvala puno,Gizmos sad je na tebi red,Innu,Majica,Lucija,Crancky,Kikica,puseeee,Barb  y ti si dan prije mene na beti nek nam bude sretna,Dani moja hrabra big hug.......*

----------


## tigrical

*Ameli* i ja se nadam za nalaze, čekam slijedeću M, pa ću vadit hormone, briseve i papa test. Da, idem ponovno kod Reša, ja sam tamo jako zadovoljna, ali košta. Ovih dana ću počet skupljat uputnice za KBC Ri, pa da obavim sve što treba po novom zakonu, odradim konzultacije i upišem se u neki termin, da i to imam u rezervi između postupaka u Slo. Kako si ti? Imaš šta u planu?

----------


## sara38

Pozdrav svim curama sa KBC RI!
Evo i Čitalice, uf..... samo još te smajliće da skužim!
*Diabolica*, tako se veselim za tvoju veliku betu.
 Dani82, žao mi je ali idemo mi zajedno dalje.
Vita22, Lucija, Cranky, Kika83, barbyRI, a posebno mojoj tigricil velika puusa!

----------


## barbyRI

pozz cure!

ja sam koma....danas sam jos gore...angina me gadno zgrabila,i hunjavica.cas mi je hladno,cas vruce...zvala sam jucer dr opce prakse da pitam sta bi mogla uzet kaze mi nista osim ako mi se temp ne digne,malo prije mjerila i imam 37,2...pa kud me bas ulovilo sad .strah me da mi ne bude nastetilo na ovo moje stanje,valjda nece...

----------


## kika83

*Čitalice-sara38* pa dobro nam došla  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Napokon :Grin:  Kad ti krećeš opet u postupak?
Ajmo Rijeka malo se probudit, ja oću još punooooo trudnica :Very Happy: 
*Dani82* :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

> pozz cure!
> 
> ja sam koma....danas sam jos gore...angina me gadno zgrabila,i hunjavica.cas mi je hladno,cas vruce...zvala sam jucer dr opce prakse da pitam sta bi mogla uzet kaze mi nista osim ako mi se temp ne digne,malo prije mjerila i imam 37,2...pa kud me bas ulovilo sad .strah me da mi ne bude nastetilo na ovo moje stanje,valjda nece...


Barby temperatura je normalna kad stavljaš utriće.A i valunzi isto, ja sam ih imala od utrića. Nebrini, sve če biti ok :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

NAPOKON *sara38* , nije mi bio problem prenosit tvoje poruke curama i obrnuto, ali već je bilo vrijeme! Neki si ti s nama! I klasičan pozdrav... što prije nam otišla na neki drugi pdf!
*barbyRI* vjerujem da se grozno osjećaš, ali ako ti to išta znači, kažu cure da kad je imunitet oslabljen da je to pozitivno za implantaciju, dakle, navijamo za tebe!

----------


## sara38

BarbyRI, uzimaj samo puno meda i propolisa, provjereno - iz vlastitog iskustva.
*Kika83* ja ponovno krećem u 06. mjesecu i to ponovno stimulirani, minimalna pauza od 3mj.

----------


## diabolica

*sara38* draga naša Čitalice ...super što si nam se pridružila...trebala si još davno....neka, samo da si ti s nama...žao mi je jao ali glavu gore i samo naprijed....
*Vita22* ma naravno da ćete mi vi voditi trudnoću...nikud ja ne idem sa ove teme...s vama sam i u dobru i u zlu.....
*BarbyRI* samo se čuvaj i ne budi stalno u zatvorenom nego van na noge lagane i u šetnjicu....sigurno će ti dobro doć jer ja sam i po kiši šetala...ne dugo i ne do umora ali lijepi komadić puta sam svaki dan odradila...to je dobro zbog prokrvljenosti maternice...držim fige da ti se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde u bušu..
*Tigrical* draga želim ti puno strpljivosti u prikupljanju svih papira i odlične nalaze pa dan uđeš u postupak što prije.
*Dani82* još uvijek mislim na tebe....znaš da sam ja ovaj put imala sreće...drugi put si ti na redu sigurno :Very Happy: !
*Cranky* da ti ovaj AIH bude bingo!
*Kika83* hvala na potpori i savjetima...najjača si draga :Klap: !
*Ameli, GIZMOS, Maja*

*Hvala vam drage moje na podršci i vibricama - upalilo je!*

----------


## sara38

Hvala ti Tigrice moja!  :Heart: 
A i tebi Diabolica!  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

hvala vam cure sad ste me malo utjesile,nadam se da mi nece to nastetit na plod(ako se sta razvija)...mislila sam zvat ginek mozda da pitam sta bi mogla uzet jel na svoju ruku se ne usudim naravno.sad me groznica trese opet..i onako me valjda od zacepljenog nosa i kaslja pocelo zanosit,..
diabolica bila sam ja i jucer i danas nakratko prosetat ne mogu ti ja sjedit u kuci mene ti to ubija ja sam naucena bit u điru..ubit cu mm on je kriv za sve ono..prenio mi.... :Laughing: njemu sad vec bolje a mene dobrano ulovilo,jedva glasa imam....

----------


## sara38

Dani82 javiiiiiiiii seeeeee! Mislimo na tebe!

----------


## barbyRI

cure imam jedno pitanje.....npr ako mi ovaj postupak sad ne uspije,ja za sljedeci moram cekat oko 6mj....naravno ovaj dugi...a na kakav bi mogla ici u medjuvremenu...?
i jos nesto me zanima,malo sam razmisljala onaj dan kad sam zvala na tel lab,biologica mi rekla da su oplodjene js mikroinjekcijom ili icsi a zasto mi to na nalazu nigdje ne pise i niko mi nije nista vise spomenuo o tome?

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* možeš ić u prirodne postupke. Pratit kad će O i onda.

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* možeš ić u prirodne postupke. Pratit kad će O i onda.


pokusat cu ga pitat jel opet da 6mj stojim prekrzenih ruku a vrijeme ide...ne svidja mi se bas..
ja cu poludit zovem dr i kazem kako imam temp jel mi je jucer rekla da ako budem imala da joj se javim odmah i nakon sto pokusaja dobijem konacno sestra kaze kraj radnog vremena nam je a ja njoj al imam temp i rekla mi je dr da nazovem ako udem imala i ona meni drsko cekajte na tel,ja 20min cekam na kraju mi spusti slusalicu i sad opet zovem ne javljaju se...kako su odvratne majko mila..moze covjek krepat po njima.sutra mi tek popodne radi a ici direktno kod nje i doci na red ispo 3h nema sanse da dodjes prije na red... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* nemoj se uzrujavat, pa temperatura ti nije tako visoka, pij čaja, c vitamina i odmaraj. Ne utječe ti na postupak, zato bez nervoze!

----------


## cranky

*dani82* baš mi je žao  :Love:  ma i tebi je to bila generalna proba, a sad idemo zapravo  :Very Happy: 

*sara38* pa napokon  :Wink: 

Hvala vam svima na vibricama i lijepim željama  :Zaljubljen:  sutra idem na folikulometriju da vidim šta smo ovaj put napravili s klomićima, koje btw ovaj put katasrofa podnosim  :Sad: 

A sad malo od mene za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

> *sara38* draga naša Čitalice ...super što si nam se pridružila...trebala si još davno....neka, samo da si ti s nama...žao mi je jao ali glavu gore i samo naprijed....
> *Vita22* ma naravno da ćete mi vi voditi trudnoću...nikud ja ne idem sa ove teme...s vama sam i u dobru i u zlu.....
> *BarbyRI* samo se čuvaj i ne budi stalno u zatvorenom nego van na noge lagane i u šetnjicu....sigurno će ti dobro doć jer ja sam i po kiši šetala...ne dugo i ne do umora ali lijepi komadić puta sam svaki dan odradila...to je dobro zbog prokrvljenosti maternice...držim fige da ti se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde u bušu..
> *Tigrical* draga želim ti puno strpljivosti u prikupljanju svih papira i odlične nalaze pa dan uđeš u postupak što prije.
> *Dani82* još uvijek mislim na tebe....znaš da sam ja ovaj put imala sreće...drugi put si ti na redu sigurno!
> *Cranky* da ti ovaj AIH bude bingo!
> *Kika83* hvala na potpori i savjetima...najjača si draga!
> *Ameli, GIZMOS, Maja*
> 
> *Hvala vam drage moje na podršci i vibricama - upalilo je!*


Ja bi te Diabolica htjela potpisati u potpunosti i da znas da si me jucer dobro rasplakala, kad sam vidjela dr. Vlastelica pocela sam vikati vidi vidi to je doktor koji je napravio nasu Gabi!!!! i naravno suza suzu stize a MM i svekar me gledaju zbunjeno ??? i pokusala sam ih zvati ali nisam imala srece sce su linije bile zauzete. 
I jos samo da pozelim srecu nasoj čitalici i dobrodoslicu na ovaj forum i naravno da se sto prije preselis na trudnicki !!!!! pratim vas sve i drz te mi se !!!! puno pusa svima...

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* želim ti da sutra bude puno folikulića!
*Lucija83* sad ti napokon mogu reći kako ti je preslatka Gabrijela!

----------


## kika83

*Cranky* za tvoje folikuliće sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Malo vibrica šaljem i* Mayici01* za njene folikuliće koji su sitni da ubrzo postanu pravi folikuli ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vojvođanka

meni kompjuter šteka...pa se javljam s zakašnjenjem
trigical: biološka trudnoća ili ne - koga briga - rezultat je isti NEMA TRUDNOĆE ......( moje neznanje )

 informacije s KBC Rijeka:
danas obavila razgovor s Dr. Vlastelićem (nakon 2h čekanja - al već sam se naučila  :Smile: )
upisao me je u postupak za 05/2010 (bila u postupku 02/2010) i to kao br. 20 i naglasio da se ne razočaram ako me zbog zakona moraju izbaciti (upravo ono što je pričao jučer u emisiji - 20 parova po Dr.) šesti i sedmi mjesec- popunjeni!!!!!!!
napomenula sam mu da bi ja pristala i na prirodnjake a njegov je odgovor bio da bi se samo bezveze izmaltretirala i da idemo opet u kratki p.
nadam se da će mi se tijelo za tri mjeseca oporaviti???? nakljukat ću se vitaminima  :Smile: 
a cure moje koliko NOVIH parova se vidi na odjelu !!!!!!! trebalo bi Milinovića prošetat našim hodnicima
diabolica drži se, i ja navijam za tebe  :Smile: 
svim curama - mašem
vidimo se u svibnju

----------


## GIZMOS

Vojvođanka, na što je mislio doktor kada je rekao da se ne razočaraš ako te izbace? Zašto bi te skinuli sa liste sada kad su te već upisali? Da li i prirodnjaci ulaze u tih 60 postupaka ili im je to brojka za sve i AIH/IVF/ICSI i prirodnjake? 

Vita i Barby...i vi nam brojite sitno do bete i želim Vam da krenete putem kojeg je Diabolica ugazila. Možda sam nekoga propustila (nadam se da nisam)...Pozdrav svima i velika  :Heart:  svima!

----------


## barbyRI

tigrical znam da nije visoka tako temp ali me jucer prestrasila moja dr kad je rekla da nek se dobro pazim jel da sad dolazi novi val neke viroze a pogotovo za trudnice da je opasan...(mozda ja nisam trudnica ali nikad se ne zna :Smile: ) pocele me i kosti bolit a glava mi vibrira od smrcanja i kasljanja....
da li znas mozda smijem nesto uzet na bazi paracetamola?da me malo popusti....

----------


## mayica01

juhuuu..evo me cure malo da vam se pridruzim..na kikin nagovor  :Smile: )
hvala kika na dobrim vibrama za folikulice za subotu,ja se nadam da ce narasti i da ce biti sve ok..
joj barby bas mi je zao sto si se razbolila,nadam se da ce brzo proci..mozes nazvati ljekarnu pa pitaj dali i sta smijes uzeti..
pusa svima i od sada cu biti malo cesce sa vama..

----------


## diabolica

*mayica01* super što si nam se pridružila, drago mi je da sam te danas vidjela.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za rast folikulića!

----------


## kika83

*Mayica* draga moja pa napokon i ti došla u našu malu obitelj :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
E baš si me lijepo razveselila, danas sam neka živčana :Grin:  Pusa draga :Kiss:

----------


## vita22

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: SARA čitalice naša napokon i ti  Mayice biti će sve ok...........cure moje svima sretno i hvala na podršci :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Vita22* uživaj, odmaraj se i da nas i ti obraduješ kao Diabolica. Velika pusa za tebe! :Heart:

----------


## staff

ja sam " malo " nova u svemu  a imam zakazan ivf*et u 3. mj. baš sam i sama mislila pitati za anesteziju kod postupka punktacije jer mi je Vlašić rekao da baš i nije da ne boli ... znali itko što daju protiv bolova oni u injekcijio prije punkcije i smije li se kuću popit nešto malo za smienje naravno da se prije njima to kaže

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage cure bok,
jučer sam saznala da je spermiogram MM jako loš (oko 19.000 spermija u cijelom ejakulatu, od koji 85% nepokretnih)   :Sad:  i srušio mi se svijet tako da sam dan provela u suzama.
Danas mi je malo lakše, budući da sam zadnje dvije godine provela brinući se i nadajući se da će baš slijedeći mjesec biti + na testu, sada bar znam zašto ga nije bilo.
U pon idemo kod gin na prve konzultacije, valjda daljnje pretrage ... neznam kako i šta dalje...
Javila sam se jer čitam vaše postove, sve ste stučne i prošle i vidjele sve, pa pročitam da ima i novih bebica na putu i sve mi bude drago, nadam se da ću i ja dobit svoju točkicu...

----------


## lucija83

*Mayice* dobro nam dosla i saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje folikulice puno pusa svima !!!!!

----------


## diabolica

Evo drage moje da se javim....moja beta raste i danas je 500.....u ponedjeljak sam ujutro naručena kod ginekologice kao trudnica i sad ne znam hoće li mi raditi UZV jer dr. V jer rekao da mu se javim onaj tamo drugi ponedjeljak 08.03. da napravimo UZV .....i naravno, na komplikacijama sam jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *diabolica* beta je odlična! Mislim da ti je rano za UZV, ali vidjet ćeš. Tko će ti vodit trudnoću? Pusa!

----------


## vita22

*Sumskovoce* drago nam je što si se pridružila nemoj se bedirati sve smo to prošle neko s muškom lošom dijagnozom netko sa ženskom(netko oboje)tako da smo sve iste u ovome i glavno je da imaš koga pitat za savjet i podjelit muke jer ovdje je stvarno tako,kad kreneš u to više nećeš mislit na to nego će te sve tjerat naprijed......
*Staff* ja sam bila na granici anestezije i nisu mi je ipak dali(imala sam puno folikula s obzirom da inaće nemam nijedan-imala sam 12 u jednom jajniku),dali su mi inekciju protiv bolova koja ili nije djelovala ili neznam šta........uglavnom svi smo različiti i nemamo isti prag boli ali kad znaš zašto se mučiš sve potrpiš..........ja osobno nisam tražila ništa za bolove popila sam normabel 1 sat prije i preživila......sretno cure
*Diabolice mamice* kisssssssss od jedne velike ljenčine.......

----------


## barbyRI

*diabolica* krasna vijest!!! :Very Happy: 
kako si to sredila da ides na komplikacije?
kako ja ne radim sada cula sam da i zene koje su na birou mogu trazit da ih stave na komplikacije pa da i 9mj dobivam novac,jel ovako bi inace samo 1 god po 1600kn...
ja sam koma,temp narasla 38 od sinoc,sad opet.cas me groznica drzi, cas vrucina....jedva gledam kako mi oci suze...dobila sam ginek na jedvice jade na tel kaze da tek iznad 38 ako bude temp nesto uzmem inace bolje ne.meni temp jako varira,cas mi je 38,cas 37,pa 37.5,36,8 pa opet 38 i dr kaze da to zna biti obicno prvi od znakova implantacije...joj mislim si daj Boze da je to....ali mene je dobrano gripa zgrabila,sve kosti me bole. svaki cas idem pisat,sise me rasturaju ne smijem ih taknut,i sve plave zile mi se po njima pojavile..ali to sve zna biti i od utrica kako sam citala.

----------


## barbyRI

cure jel pije koja od vas andol nakon transfera,vidim da dosta njih uzima?meni nitko nije nista rekao....

----------


## Ameli

prvo da poželim dobrodošlicu novim curama i zaželim da čim prije dođu do svojih bebolina.
Sumskovoce pa otkrivanje problema je prvi korak za riješavanje tog problema. evo sada ste na pravom putu i da vas utješim bilo je parova i sa gorim dijagnozama koji su uspjeli doći do svojih bebača a to želim i vama.
diabolica beta je vauuu i neka samo tako dalje sve teće u najboljem redu.
barbyRI pij čim više tekućine, čajeka sa limunom i medom i miruj, nadam se da će te gripa zaobići, iš, iš.
a moji planovi još uvijek nisu razrađeni, malo sam pustila mozak na pašu ali uvjek se nadam nekakvom čudu. 
svima pozdrav i  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Ajme, koliko novih, dobrodošle nam *Mayica, sumskovoće i staff!*
*barbyRI* nekima dr. daju andol nakon transfera, nekima ne, to ti je za prokrvljenost. Da nam brzo ozdraviš!

----------


## barbyRI

> Ajme, koliko novih, dobrodošle nam *Mayica, sumskovoće i staff!*
> *barbyRI* nekima dr. daju andol nakon transfera, nekima ne, to ti je za prokrvljenost. Da nam brzo ozdraviš!


jesi ga ti uzimala?
nadam se da cu brzo ozdravit i da mogu malo prosetat ove dane kad stane kisa jel me noge vise ne drze,sva sam slaba...od silnog krepivanja... :Razz:

----------


## tigrical

Uzimala sam ga kad mi je dr. rekao, a to je bilo zadnji put u Slo i prvi put u Zg.

----------


## sara38

*Staff, Sumskovoce, mayica01* dobro došle cure (a nisam baš ni ja dugo)!
*Diabolica* vidiš da se lijepo dupla.
*Cranky* kako je bilo jutros?
*Sumskovoce* ne tuguj zbog spermatograma, to ti varira, ne mora uvijek biti loš. 
*BarbyRI*  samo ozdravi nam ti!

----------


## Sumskovoce

cure hvala na dobrodošlici...baš mi trebaju dobre vibre kao vaše...
danas sam i kumi svojoj rekla vijesti i odmah je našla sto primjera drugih cura koje obje poznajemo koje su uspjele dobiti bebače sa sličnim dijagnozama.

javim se u pon nakon što čujem upute od gin.

pusa i veliko hvala! :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Kao što većina vas zna pred 4 sam dana popiškila negativan test, jučer ponovno. Na vlastitu inicijativu sam prestala koristit utriće, nazvala humanu i pitala trebam li vaditi ß kada imam 2 negativna testa, odgovor je bio da, jedino ako prije ne procurim. (pitala sam kako ću procurit pod utrićima, a odgovor je glasio: procurit ćeš).
Danas sam vadila ß kako bi imala taj nalaz bude li potreban. Nisam očekivala ništa doli nule... no moj nalaz je ß=49. Naravno da uz tako malu betu nemam nikakvih nada... Nazvala sam humanu, sestra me pitala da zašto sam radila ß tako rano a ne kako mi je rečeno 4.3. ... da to je skoro tjedan dana ranije no što je trebalo. Kad sam joj rekal da cura koja je isti dan kad i ja bila na transferu (naša Diabolic  :Heart: ) danas ima betu 500... ona mi je rekla da to nema veze.
Ima li neko kakvu ideju ?? ...

----------


## diabolica

> Bravo *diabolica* beta je odlična! Mislim da ti je rano za UZV, ali vidjet ćeš. Tko će ti vodit trudnoću? Pusa!


I ja mislim da je rano za UZV, vjerojatno onda neće raditi ali je naša ginekologica htjela vidjeti da li se beta dupla pa me naručila u ponedjeljak  ujutro.....
Što se tiče vođenja trudnoće, nemam pojma, dr. Vlašić je sve odradio pa nisam pametna šta da radim?? 
Šta mislite cure?
*BarbyRI* ja sam odmah dobila komplikacije, moja obiteljska dr. mi je odmah dala kad je čula da mi beta raste.....ustvari tek od ponedjeljka sam na komplikacijama a danas još na bolovanju zbog IVF-a. Ne znam kako to ide kod žena koje ne rade....raspitaj se negdje....možda postoji mogućnost da ostvariš naknadu.
*Šumskovoće*  dobro nam došla!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dani odgovorila sam ti na odbrojavanju

----------


## staff

ajme kako mi je drago da ima neko ko razumije što znači kad si u komi radi spermiograma i ostalih problema koji se nameću jedan za drugim...
na žalost nas ima nivih ali se nadam da nećemo biti dugo na ovoj temi, hvala na dobrodošlici Tigrical!

----------


## barbyRI

> I ja mislim da je rano za UZV, vjerojatno onda neće raditi ali je naša ginekologica htjela vidjeti da li se beta dupla pa me naručila u ponedjeljak ujutro.....
> Što se tiče vođenja trudnoće, nemam pojma, dr. Vlašić je sve odradio pa nisam pametna šta da radim?? 
> Šta mislite cure?
> *BarbyRI* ja sam odmah dobila komplikacije, moja obiteljska dr. mi je odmah dala kad je čula da mi beta raste.....ustvari tek od ponedjeljka sam na komplikacijama a danas još na bolovanju zbog IVF-a. Ne znam kako to ide kod žena koje ne rade....raspitaj se negdje....možda postoji mogućnost da ostvariš naknadu.
> *Šumskovoće* dobro nam došla!


da malo cu se raspitat ako dodje do toga(daj Boze)....
*dani82* oni ti budu ljuti,nije im pravo kad vadis prije nego oni napisu,puno puta sam to cula...zato sam ja rekal da necu vadit prije 11.3 kako mi je receno pa kud puklo da puklo...niti test....imam ga evo doma ali nek stoji....jesi se raspitala malo sta dalje ?
*tigrical* sta mislis jel pametno da uzimam onda andol ili?
meni temp nikako ne pada,sad me groznica trese sva drhtim.... :Crying or Very sad: 

*mayica01* di si ti draga danas,javi nam se malo.....kad si sutra na folikulometriju narucena?

----------


## diabolica

Cure, sve koliko vas ima zavibrajte da nam Beta od *Dani82* bude dovoljna za pravu trudnoću!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
btw. ja sam kuma toj Beti!

----------


## kika83

*Dani* draga, nadajmo se da če biti sve uredu. Odi izvadit opet betu, evo vibrica da se pravilno dupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Možda se malac kasnije implantirao pa sad malo zeza :Smile:  Daj bože da je tako, želim ti od srca da se ta trudnoća održi! 
*Šumskovoće* dobro došla, nebrini ima trudnoća i sa lošijim dijagnozama. Sretno
*Staff* i tebi želim dobrodošlicu i sretno naravno.
*Vita22 i Barby* nadam se da ste naše nove riječke trudnice :Very Happy:  Odmarajte i uživajte.
*Innu* da beštija čim prije ode i da se vidimo na humanoj za par dana :Grin: 
*Mayica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu draga, kiss ti šaljem.
*Cranky* nadam se da je bilo ok danas.

Ja sam totalno u banani pa vas do daljnjega sve lijepo pozdravljam. :Bye:

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82* sretno za sljedece vadjenje bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

> Ja sam totalno u banani pa vas do daljnjega sve lijepo pozdravljam.


 
 :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

cure jel vi znate sta o tome da se nakon transfera 5.dan prima injekcija choragona i od transfera niskomolekularni heparin.ja sam choragon primila ali kao stopericu i to je to...sad me zbunila cura na temi nakon transfera.........jel moguce da su mi to zaboravili reci....?

----------


## Mali Mimi

barbyRi heparin ne prima svatko nego obično cure koje imaju problem sa koagulacijom (čini mi se) a choragon preporučuju u nekim klinikama a u nekima ne ovisi kakva je praksa unutar te klinike, recimo VV preporučuje a Rijeka ne

----------


## klara

> Kao što većina vas zna pred 4 sam dana popiškila negativan test, jučer ponovno. Na vlastitu inicijativu sam prestala koristit utriće, nazvala humanu i pitala trebam li vaditi ß kada imam 2 negativna testa, odgovor je bio da, jedino ako prije ne procurim. (pitala sam kako ću procurit pod utrićima, a odgovor je glasio: procurit ćeš).
> Danas sam vadila ß kako bi imala taj nalaz bude li potreban. Nisam očekivala ništa doli nule... no moj nalaz je ß=49. Naravno da uz tako malu betu nemam nikakvih nada... Nazvala sam humanu, sestra me pitala da zašto sam radila ß tako rano a ne kako mi je rečeno 4.3. ... da to je skoro tjedan dana ranije no što je trebalo. Kad sam joj rekal da cura koja je isti dan kad i ja bila na transferu (naša Diabolic ) danas ima betu 500... ona mi je rekla da to nema veze.
> Ima li neko kakvu ideju ?? ...


Evo jedna stara tema, ne previše optimistična.
Drži se, što god bilo  :Smile: 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/372...highlight=beta

----------


## mayica01

ajme dani nek ti je sretno..neka beta bude velika..i neka sve bude u redu 
kikaaaa kakva banana...dajjjj....
barbyić ozdravi mi brzo,pij hektolitre caja,meda,limuna..
sutra sam na folikulometriji pa vam se javim popodne kak je proslo..
svima velikaaa pusaaaa..cujemo se...kisi

----------


## diabolica

*mayica01* sutra držim fige da folikuli budu veeeeeeeeeeeliki! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*kika83* daj molim te nemoj padati u bed ...nema nikakve banane...ja čekam tvoj postupak u 3. mj :Klap:  hoću da sve vibramo za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbyRI

> ajme dani nek ti je sretno..neka beta bude velika..i neka sve bude u redu 
> kikaaaa kakva banana...dajjjj....
> barbyić ozdravi mi brzo,pij hektolitre caja,meda,limuna..
> sutra sam na folikulometriji pa vam se javim popodne kak je proslo..
> svima velikaaa pusaaaa..cujemo se...kisi


hej draga i ti si nam tu...lijepo :Very Happy: 
nadam se da hocu,da me nece jos dugo drzat...ali priznaj da imam bar sexy glasic :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
drzim fige sutra za folikulometriju da folikulici budu vejiki.....

----------


## cranky

Drage moje, kako one misle na mene  :Zaljubljen:  
Hvala vam svima. 
Ja sam od ovih klomića u totalnoj komi ovaj mjesec, a valjda i ovo vrijeme još više potencira sve skupa.
Uglavnom, imam par folikulića (opet mi nije točno rekao koliko, ali pokazao mi je i ima 1 baš veliki i 4 manja okolo) i to je super. Sluzi imam, to vidim i sama pa ga nisam to ni pitala, ali kaže da mi je endometrij dosta tanak (nije mi rekao koliko)  :Sad:  i da ćemo vidjet da li će mi uopće radit AIH  :Crying or Very sad:  I onda sam ga pitala kakav je plan za dalje, ako ni ovaj put ne bude ništa, rekao je da idemo na IVF onda, znači ne više AIH. Ma neka, jer od ovog očito ništa neće bit.
Ne obazirite se na depresivan ton ovog posta, to je samo trenutno stanje, bit ću ja opet ona stara  :Razz: 

Svima vam šaljem veeeliiikeee puuuseee i milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dani*  :Love:  pa koji ti je dpt? Možda je to sasvim ok beta, za 2 dana bi trebala bit 98 jel tako, možda si ipak prerano pišnula ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbyRI

*diabolica* jesi se narucila endicu?ces odmah vadit tsh i ostalo?mene je toga strah ko vatre ako bude pozitivna beta da mi tsh ne iskomplicira nesto...moramo to jako pazit ovaj put..ja sad dr tj kad ozdravim idem kod gin icke po uputnicu za betu vadit i da mi da za hormone odmah....da to cim prije izvadim da vidm jel tsh miruje ili je podivljao opet?da ga stavim na red..... :Razz:  iako me moj glupi endic narucio tek za 6mj a do onda mogu i rodit..... :Razz:

----------


## loks

pozdrav svima...
diabolice čestitke od srca na super beti!
vojvođanka i mi smo jučer bili kod dr Vlast na konz, mi smo jedni od tih novih...totalno zbunjeni! al sve je prošlo super super dobro. doktor je genijalan, jako simpatičan i ugodan. bili smo ko na oblacima kasnije...rekao je da smo dobri (po nalazima) i da imamo velike šanse. šta bude bit će al ima nade i to velike.
jedna informacija za sve...psihološko testiranje i pravno savj. možete obaviti i u obiteljskom centru. ima ga pr gor županija i mislim da će vam tamo biti puno brže, jeftinije i bezbolnije
pusa svima

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* vjeruj mi, točno znam kako se osjećaš :Sad: 
*barbyRI* nemoj uzimati andol na svoju ruku. Choragon se daje i u Rijeci, ali kako kome, nisu ti zaboravili. Pusa!

----------


## diabolica

> *diabolica* jesi se narucila endicu?ces odmah vadit tsh i ostalo?mene je toga strah ko vatre ako bude pozitivna beta da mi tsh ne iskomplicira nesto...moramo to jako pazit ovaj put..ja sad dr tj kad ozdravim idem kod gin icke po uputnicu za betu vadit i da mi da za hormone odmah....da to cim prije izvadim da vidm jel tsh miruje ili je podivljao opet?da ga stavim na red..... iako me moj glupi endic narucio tek za 6mj a do onda mogu i rodit.....


Jesam, odmah u utorak imam pregled kod endokrinologa....obavezno moramo pazit na TSH jer sad bih već imala dijete staro 2 godine da me štitnjača nije izdala pa nema šanse ovaj put da ne kontroliram svako malo hormone štitnjače....znam da će mi pojačat dozu sigurno to očekujem....
A ti što prije ozdravi da možemo na neku kavu!

----------


## innu

evo me! kao prvo pozdrav svim novim curama, a posebno mayici i našoj čitalici! onda redom svim trudnicama, čekalicama i posebno onima u banani (tu se i ja ubrajam), dakle ureaplasma me kači i ne da mi mira, i pokvarila mi je lijepo postupak u ožujku  :Evil or Very Mad: a tako mi je lijepo krenulo.... dani, ~~~~ znam da ti trebaju!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

innu, šta ne primaju ako je pozitivno na ureaplasmu? Meni je uvijek bila sterilna, ali MM se dugo borio sa njom. Tek ju je treća kura antibiotika uspijela rješiti. Budi uporna i sretno!

Dani82, tebi držim posebno fige da beta ipak bude u porastu. Bio bi to prekrasan obrt situacije!

----------


## vita22

Drage moje ...............Cranky sretno ti bilo ........Dani za betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ......Kika daaaaaaj........Mayica puno puno folikulića ....Barby ozdravi nam.......Diabolice da nam budeš debela........Innu krenut će to na bolje.......Tigrica L i Sara38  :Kiss: ......sve druge moje suborke kissssssssss

----------


## dani82

Hvala vam još jednom na ovim pozitivnim vibricama  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 
Novim  curama želim dobrodošlicu i da čim prije presele na neki trbušastiji forum  :Smile: 
*Mayice* i *Sara* bilo je i vrijeme da nam se priključite!
*Innu* kvragu i ureoplazma ... ali bit će bolje i krajem trećeg krećeš u postupak.
*Kika* jedva čekam da kreneš u postupak jer znam da ćeš onda bniti i sretnija i pozitivnija.
*Vita*, *Diabolica*, *Tigrical*, *BarbyRi,* *Gizmos*  :Kiss:

----------


## mayica01

pozzic cure..evo sta da vam kazem,opet su folikuli maleni i nikako da narastu  :Sad: (,u uto ponovo folikulometrija a to mi je vec 17DC..koma..ne ide bas na bolje..
vec sam pitala sta ako ne bude nista kad cu ponovo u postupak..kaze doc tek u 7mj slobodno mjesto..ma..bas me izbediralo to sve..
dali znate ako postoji kakav forum na temu malenih folikulića??da malo pogledam dali ima kakve nade..
dani drzim fige da ipak bude sve ok ..
barbyić nadam se da si bolje danas..
kikica saljem big pusu,eto danas sam i ja u banani zbog svega toga ali sta je tu je..jos imam tračak nade za utorak..
ostalim curama velika pusaaa

----------


## barbyRI

> Jesam, odmah u utorak imam pregled kod endokrinologa....obavezno moramo pazit na TSH jer sad bih već imala dijete staro 2 godine da me štitnjača nije izdala pa nema šanse ovaj put da ne kontroliram svako malo hormone štitnjače....znam da će mi pojačat dozu sigurno to očekujem....
> A ti što prije ozdravi da možemo na neku kavu!


ciao cure!
ej a sta ces tsh vadit isto u suncu ili kako?jel na nuklearnoj se po 10 dana ceka...ja sad sljedeci tj odmah idem po uputnicu i kad idem betu vadit da mi i to izvade,sigurno ce i meni povisit euthyrox sad na 125 ili 150mg.bas m e strah toga najvise kako cujem da ta stitinjaca tako zna zeznut trudnocu i dijete....uzas! i meni je moja prvu trudnocu isto sigurno zeznula... :Crying or Very sad:  a redovito sam se kontrolirala i tako vec 15 god...
kad ides opet betu vadit?
moze,kad ozdravim dog. se za kavicu.... :Smile: 

*mayica01* nemoj koka biti tuzna,ma povecat ce se oni do punkcije i sve ce biti ok...bit ces nam i ti new trudnicica :Very Happy: kissic

----------


## kika83

*Cranky* zašto bi ti odgodio AIH, zbog endometrija? Pa stigne se on podebljati do inseminacije a i može ti dati estrofem za zadebljanje. Evo draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok.
*Innu* baš mi je žao šta je ta beštija morala upravo sad doć :Evil or Very Mad:  Ali bolje da ju izliječite nego da idete s njom u postupak. Drži se, brzo če doći kraj 3mj i onda krećete. Znam da nije nikakva utjeha i da si ljuta ali šta možemo.
I ja sam danas ljuta i bijesna na cijeli svijet :Evil or Very Mad: 
*Mayica* draga kao šta svima govorim nada umire zadnja i nade još ima da bude sve ok i biti če, MORA biti. Drž mi se. :Kiss: 
I ja se nadam da če mi reći na uzv da nema ciste i da krećemo, nadam se, nadam se...
*Tigrical* tebi šaljem jedan veeeeliki  :Love:  i  :Kiss: 
Ostalim curama pozdrav.

----------


## cranky

> *Cranky* zašto bi ti odgodio AIH, zbog endometrija? Pa stigne se on podebljati do inseminacije a i može ti dati estrofem za zadebljanje. Evo draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok.


Ma tako je rekao, ali pitat ću ja njega za taj estrofem ako opet bude pričao o odgodi  :Wink:  Hvala. Vidjet ću sutra kako se razvija situacija. 
U stvari sam ljuta sam na cijeli svijet jer pijem ulje noćurka sa vitaminom E i čaj od vrkute baš da ublažim negativni uticaj klomića, ali očito baš ne uspjeva.  :Undecided: 
*Innu*  :Love:  draga žao mi je i znam kako ti je. Mi smo se borili stom beštijetinom 6 mjeseci. Nadam se da ćeš je ti odmah istrijebit i krenut u uspješan postupak. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mayica* još ima nade, bit će folikulića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

*Čekalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*i svima kojima treba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

*innu* i meni se pojavila ureaplasma  :Evil or Very Mad:  prije ovog zadnjeg postupka, popili tablete, ali nisam ponovo kontrolirala, sad ću iza slijedeće M na sve pretrage, valjda nema beštijetine!
*cranky* endometrij se zna pred kraj dosta podebljati, a kao što ti kaže kika83 uvijek možeš pitat estrofem, ja sam ga pila svaki put kad sam išla po smrzliće.
*kika83* kako si? :Love:  Neću te bedirat, ali mene to banana stanje drži preko dva mjeseca, sad sam se malo trgla kad sam počela dogovarat za postupak.

Ljubim vas sve, a posebno našu *diabolicu* ipak je ona sad naša maza! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cranky

*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ da se beta ipak pravilno dupla
*Tigrical* nadam se da se beštijetina povukla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika83

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

Ovo je razlog zašto sam ja danas tako ljuta i bijesna!
Pa šta nije dovoljno šta nemožemo biti roditelji zbog problema i još nas oni s time dodatno potkopavaju :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Šta nas još čeka s ovim smrdljivim zakonom, odvratnim Milinovićem i da negovorim kakvom vladom!!! Da imam love odmah bi otišla u Slo.
Pa svi postupci se odgađaju jer se nema para za ljekove.
HVALA MILINOVIĆU šta nam daješ još manje šanse da dobijemo BAREM jedno dijete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kika83

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~ da nema beštije. Ma ja sam sva neka potonula još od postupka u 11mj i još sad neznam dali uopće idem u postupak pa me to dodatno bedira. Uvijek mi se nešto zakomplicira tako da nevjerujem da če išta biti ali nadam se jer nada umire zadnja.

----------


## Kadauna

Kika83, pa čini mi se da ipak piše da Rijeka nesmetano radi......  cure su pisale da u Rijeki dobivaju najnormalnije lijekove, možda se ta štednje i neće na Rijeku jako odraziti, iako!?

----------


## kika83

> Kika83, pa čini mi se da ipak piše da Rijeka nesmetano radi......  cure su pisale da u Rijeki dobivaju najnormalnije lijekove, možda se ta štednje i neće na Rijeku jako odraziti, iako!?


A piše da ali koliko če to trajati??? Nevjerujem da če Rijeka biti pošteđena.

----------


## kika83

Piše i za VV da dobivaju ali baš čitam da su neke cure poslane doma jer nema lijekova za stimulaciju.

----------


## cranky

Pa kako vidim u Ri već rade po tom principu, 20 pacijentica mjesečno (ili je to 20 po svakom dr = 60?  :Confused:  ) U svakom slučaju grooooznooooo kako nas ova država ne hebe 2%  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ali bitno da ti kažu da se moraš opustit  :Shock: 

Ako to tako bude, čini mi se da mi ne gine kredit i pravac Slovenija  :Sad:

----------


## barbyRI

stvarno ne znam sta reci za ovaj clanak,ne da me je izbacio iz takta nego sam bjesna na ovakve stvari ko ris....... :Evil or Very Mad: 
citam i ne mogu vjerovat.... :Shock:  znaci stedit ce se na nama a novac ce se davat za alkoholicare,drogerase,njima treba pomoc....a nama ne....KRASNO!!! nije dosta da smo radi toga svega nesretni i da se neki bore i po 10ak god sa neplodnoscu i da daju zadnji dinar dizu silne kredite da bi jednog dana ugledali svoje dijete a oni na nama stede....mislim.odvratno!...kao da mi uzivamo u ovome, i nebi radje da cim zazelimo ostale trudna, a ne sve ovo prolazile...kao npr.djeca i zene od gospode iz vlade i naseg ministra...sta sam uvjerena da njegov nitko nema ovakvih problema...umjesto da nam se pomogne cim vise moze i bude svaki postupak sto jednostavniji oni ce na nama stedit...do sad se cekalo cak i po 6mj kako kod kojeg dr a sad kako je krenulo cemo i po 8,9,10mj ako ne i vise i pitanje je ocemo doc i na red... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## barbyRI

jos da dodam,kako vidim,Rijeka je za ovu drzavu zadnja rupa na sviralu,pa tako i u ovome ,nasa metropla znaci ima u tome najvise koristi,cak preko 90ak % ostalih 10% se dijeli na sve gradove...pa sad misli oce se RI tko smilovat :Razz: 

danas mi konacno pala malo temp. ali nakon ovog mi se cini da ce mi se brzo dici....

----------


## tigrical

UŽAS! Znam da vani košta, ali kako se ja dobro osjećam kad odem kod mog dr. u Slo! Cure, dignem se ranije, ali ja se vratim s folikulometrije iz Ljubljane u Rijeku i stignem na posao!!! Nema presinga, nema gužvi!!! Hej, nema gužvi!!! MM je uvijek sa mnom unutra (prije se je bojao) a da ga vidite sad, prati folikule na ekranu, gledamo svi skupa endometrij, na punkciji me drži za ruku i sve pratimo na ekranu, na transferu vidimo naše embrijiće, dobijemo sličice, o.k. ali to sve i platiš. Da se razumijemo, nisam ja protiv Rijeke, ja ću se i tu paralelno prijavit, jer nemam para za par postupaka godišnje vani. Zakon je užasan! Kako pratim cure na drugim pdf-ovima vidim da nije psihološko savjetovanje kao u Rijeci, ovdje kod nas je testiranje i to po skoro 2 sata!

----------


## barbyRI

slazem se tigrical s tobom....vjerujem da je tako sve.....ja da samo mogu financijski ODMAH bi otisla vjeruj mi,jel ovo kod nas je....... :Razz:  a kako je krenulo bit ce jos i gore.....sada stvarno ne mogu.... ko ima  mogucnosti neka ide,skidam kapu....

----------


## tigrical

I zaboravila sam reć najvažnije (ne mislim na smrzliće i sve ostale pogodnosti, nego na pristup) kad se javim doktoru na idućoj M sam u postupku - nema čekanja!

----------


## diabolica

Drage moje....hvala vam što mislite na mene....ja sm ok. danas bila na zraku i uživala......
Nemam snage komentirati članak i Novog Lista...SRAMOTA! 
Ja sam cure stvarno i digla kredit, *Tigrical* zna da sam je pitala na našoj kavici kako ću do dr. Reša ako mi ovdje ne uspije..svima sam govorila da ću si ići kupiti djecu van...Hvala bogu novac ću sad uložit u opremu za bebu....nadam se da će sve bit ok. i da će srčeko kucati na UZV....
Moje drage suborke....želim vam puno snage da izdržite ovu situaciju :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Evo me s UZV-a.
 :Very Happy:  moj endić se IPAK jako fino zadebljao, a sluzi, kaže dr da je ima ko u priči  :Very Happy:  Spičili mi štopericu i sutra AIH  :Grin: 
Kako je malo potrebno da iz totalne depre pređem u euforično stanje  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Diabolica*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko malo mamino

Drage moje ostale evo vam svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* eto vidiš, ma bravo za endić! Sretno sutra! Pusa!

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku, jer kako je ministar zajedno s premijerkom krenuo protiv nas...na postupke ćemo dolaziti svaka 3 godine. Pročitajte članak koji je stavila *kika83* jer se oni igraju s našom sudbinom:
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

Ja sam i  :Sad:  i  :Evil or Very Mad:  jer sam svjesna što to znači za MPO u HR i sve neplodne parove...

----------


## vita22

*Cranky* vidiš da u ovom svijetu je jadan dan tuga drugi veselje.................bravo........sretno na aih............

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* super za  endić  :Smile:   Sretno ti bilo sutra... !!

----------


## kika83

*Cranky* vidiš da je sve ok ispalo, bravo. Neka ti ovo bude zadnji AIH  :Yes: 
Sretno sutra.
*Dani82* kada ponavljaš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude velika.

----------


## dani82

U četvrtak 4.03. ... tada mi je bio prvotni termin za vađenje ß...

----------


## tigrical

Cure na Kanalu RI u 18,00 je repriza one emisije gdje je gost bio dr. Vlastelić, tema neplodnost, pa pogledajte!

----------


## barbyRI

pozz!

ja prvi dan bez temp pa sam odmah bolje....danas cijeli dan osjetim onako lagano nabijanje u trbuhu kao da trebam dobit.... :Crying or Very sad: 
*diabolica* kad ides na prvi utz i pregled kod ginek?
znaci nakon postupka ako je uspio idemo dalje kod svojih socij ginek na preglede do poroda ili se jos koji put pojavimo dolje na humanu?ne znam kako to ide...?
onaj clanak u NL me jucer bas uznemirio,uzas... kako je krenulo i kako kaze Bebel necemo doc na red ni nakon 3 god...divno! :Razz:  tako da cemo radjat sa 40ak god prvi put....

----------


## vita22

A a a gledala emisiju *Diabolice* super da si se javila vidilo se da je i Vlas. bilo drago kad je čuo vijest....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

I ja sam gledala emisiju i slušala vas Riječanke naše. *Diabolica* totalno si bila uzbuđena... i ja bi na tvojem mjestu  :Kiss:  *Tigricel* super postavljena pitanja.

----------


## tigrical

Hvala draga! Ja sam se opet rasplakala kad sam slušala Diabolicu!

----------


## loks

evo gledala i ja emisiju (reprizu), diabolice i meni su  :Crying or Very sad:  navrle, jako sam bila sretna, a vidilo se da je i doktor...drag čovjek! sretnooo

----------


## diabolica

Drage moje.....ja sam danas u šoku....bila sam na UZV i moja ginekologica mi pokazala dvije gestacijske vrećice....sad još gledam sliku sa uzv-a i ne mogu k sebi doći....ja izgleda nosim blizance  :Shock:  :Shock: !!!

----------


## tigrical

Ajme!!! Samo neka sve bude u redu! Pusa!

----------


## sara38

Ajme Diabolica! Super! :Klap:

----------


## vita22

...........jeeeeeeeeeeee prvi pa twinsi...............kisssssssss mamice...............

----------


## kika83

*Diabolica* super :Klap:  Samo neka bude sve ok :Heart: 
*Vita* kako si nam ti?
*Tigrical* jesi još u "banani"? :Love: 
Ja sam totalno depresivna, neznam šta mi se dešava. Ako nebude ništa od ovog postupka(mislim na cistu) mislim da ču na neko vrijeme odustat i razmislit malo o svemu šta me prati zadnjih 3godine pa...
*Mayica* za folikuliće sutraˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kissi svima :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

lijepa vijest diabolica! koliko si trudna tocno,kako ti je izracunala? ja se danas malo preforsirala,malo vise napravila po kuci i odmah osjetim lagano nabijanje kao pred stvari....jos 10 dana tocno do moje bete! :Very Happy:

----------


## diabolica

Danas sam trudna 4 tjedna i 4 dana....napravila mi je uzv da provjeri trudnoću....odmah mi je rekla da vidi 2 gestacijske vrećice...da je 1 mala a 1 veća i dala mi slikice.....ali da je to i normalno tako u blizanačkim trudnoćama......za 2 tjedna ponovo na uzv ....ali u međuvremenu otprilike za tjedan dana jer nemaju još raspored idem kod dr. V na uzv pa ću sve znati....uglavnom sam se jako iznenadila...bila sam ja svjesna rizika ali nisam mogla vjerovati da će mene potrefit...i ovo je za mene veeeelika sreća što sam od prve ostala trudna.....
*barbyRI* ovo čekanje je nemilosrdno ali izdrži~~~~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu :Very Happy: 
*Kika83* molim te ne odustaj! :Heart: 
*vita22*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu da bude ogroooomna!
*mayica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike i lijepe folikuliće!
*dani82*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu kojoj sam ja kuma :Razz: 
*sara, tigrical, cranky, loks, innu, GIZMOS* i sve koje sam možda zaboravila a tu su s nama :Heart:  :Heart: 

*Deki77* javi nam se kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Jesi vadila betu? Bez obzira na ishod mi mislimo na tebe!

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* jel odmaraš? Velika pusa za tebe. :Heart: 
*Kika83* ma sve će biti dobro, stiže proljeće a s njim i novi uspjesi.  :Heart:

----------


## kika83

*Tigrical* doći če i naše vrijeme kad če i nama zasjati sunce ali neznam kad. Vjerujem u tvoj uspjeh u 4mj, to je inače moj mjesec(imam rođendan :Grin: ) i mora biti sretan! MORA. Drži mi se jer tvoj put do željene bebe jako dugo traje, svaka čast na hrabrosti. Ja mislim da bi već u Vrapću završila.
Šaljem ti veeeeeeliki  :Love:

----------


## dani82

*Diabolica*  :Klap:   :Klap:  za 2 mala  :Saint:  :Saint:  ...tako mi je drago zbog tebe!!!
*Cranky* jel bio AIH? Hoćeš ponovno ostat doma? Želim ti da ti je ovaj put dobitan  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* hvala ti, draga! Bol je fizička, a još gore i psihička, ali prevelika je želja za bebom da bi završile u ludnici  :Laughing:  Svaki životni put koji izaberemo je težak, a naš MPO je najteži, ali s najljepšim ciljem i zato ustrajemo!

----------


## duba13

*Diabolica* to je odlično .... čestitam na dva mala  :Saint:  :Saint:  !!!!!!!!!!  I ja sam sutra na transferu nadam se da ću dobit dvije male mrvice i biti trudna makar ovih 15 dana do bete !!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*duba13* sretno sutra i budi trudna 9 mjeseci, a ne do bete!!!

----------


## diabolica

*duba13* sretno sutra! Za dve male mrvice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: da se uhvate što prije za mamu!
*tigrical* draga bravo za stav! :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Diabilice čestitke od  :Heart:  
Diabilice čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Evo mene na čekanju. Ovaj put je sve bilo na vrijeme, moja 2 lijepa folikula su dočekala AIH u nepuknutom stanju (sad me baš žiga, znači da pucaju)  :Very Happy:  Počela sam s utrićima i ležim ko prasica cijeli dan, a planiram ostat doma cijeli tjedan  :Wink: 

Drage moje  :Heart:  *nema odustajanja*, idemo naprijed. Čelom naprijed protiv cijelog svijeta, ako treba. Kakva sam ja bila, sva u k. , pred par dana...  :Laughing:  a danas sam opet ona stara. Zato smo si tu da se bodrimo i tjeramo dalje kad neka od nas malo posustane  :Love: 

*Diabolica* predivne vijesti, ali po meni i očekivane obzirom na ogromnu betu, ČESTITAM i ČESTITAM još jednom.

*Ostale drage moje* (da ne nabrajam pa nekog zaboravim) šaljem vam svima ovu moju trenutnu pozitivnu vibru ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

*Cranky* sretno uživaj do bete a i poslije.......*Kika* evo dobro sporo vrijeme prolazi ali nadam se da vrijedi čekati...........*duba 13* sretno sutra...............cure sve sve kisssssssss........*diabolica* tebi dupli kissssssssss.......

----------


## lucija83

*Duba13* sretno sutra bit ce to sve u redu!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  da poskocim za tvoje dvije mrvice !!!!!! i evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sto prije uhvate !!!!!!
*Diabolica* čestitam ti i ~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje dve mrvice !!!!
Svim curama saljem puse  :Kiss:  :Kiss:   !!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Duba13* želim ti da sutra prođe sve dobro (javi nam kako je prošlo) i da ti ovaj put bude dobitan.

----------


## barbyRI

cure help!!! :Crying or Very sad: 
sva sam u soku...bila malo vani,vratim se kuci,odem na wc,na dnevnom ulosku ko sukrvica,popisam se,obrisem i onako crveno smedjkasto....sva sam zabrinuta...sta je sad?da nije znak pred stvari?oko 5. bi trebale doc(mislim ne trebale ali tad im je vrijeme) :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* nastavi s utrogestanima dok stvarno ne procuriš (ako procuriš). Ne moraju biti stvari, svako tijelo drugačije reagira. Nemoj paničarit, opusti se. Držimo fige da sve bude o.k.

----------


## barbyRI

da,da nastavit cu normalno ih stavljat...vidjet cu kako ce sutra biti...citam da to moze kao i od utrica biti i kao implantacija,ali kad uvijek mislis na on o najgore....bas sam tuzna ful..... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  koda su mi sve ladje potonule...

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* kako se ti držiš? Jesi napravila koji testić?

----------


## pak

*diabolica*  :Klap:  :Klap:  za tvoja dva  :Saint:  :Saint: 
*dani82 ~~~* za lijepo duplanje
*barbyRI*    drzim fige da je ovo bila lazna uzbuna i da nas ubrzo razveselis 
Novim curama zelim dobrodoslicu i da sto prije presele na drugi podforum i malo ~~~ za sve Vas za sto gad Vam treba  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Čini mi se da se dobro držim, testić nisam napravila i neću  :Smile:  izdržat ću još dva dana. 

*BarbyRi* koji ti je jučer bio dpt i krvariš li i danas još uvijek? To je moglo biti i implantacijsko.

----------


## GIZMOS

Čestitam ti trudnice naša, jer ti to svakako jesi, menga bi definitivno bila stigla da nije tako. Neka beta bude barem do neba!  :Klap:

----------


## GIZMOS

Big blue  :Bye: evo samo da te pozdravim. Nadam se da nas čitaš, da je sve ok i da ćeš mi se javiti na PP!

Coolerica  :Heart:  gdje si nam ti nestala? 

Često vas se sjetim i pitam se što je sa vama, nadam se da sve ide po planu!

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* kakva je situacija danas?

----------


## kika83

*Duba13* sretno danas i da se vratiš sa dvije mrvice u buši.
*Cranky* uživaj i neka bude ovo zadnji AIH.
*BarbyRI* nadam se da je to bila implantacija i da je danas sve ok.

----------


## Ameli

BarbyRi i ja se nadam da je to bilo implatacijsko krvarenje, cure nema predaje dokle beta ne pokaže svoje, zato glavu gore i idemo dalje!
Crancky želim da ti ovaj aih bude zadnji i dobitni.
Duba13 sada već sigurno maziš svoje mrvice, neka se ugodno smjeste.
svima pozdrav!

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82* jucer kad mi je pocela ta sukrvica  bio je 7 dan od transfera
jutros mi opet onako lagano sukrvica,i zna me malo zabolit ali nista strasno.ne znam jel to normalno ipak je vec 8 dan danas.nadam se da je ipak rijec o implantaciji

----------


## Suzanaab

Poruka za Gizmos:
Pokušala sam poslati poslati pp odgovor na tvoje pitanje u svezi Bromergona ali mi javlja da ti je inbox full i da moraš napraviti mjesta. Evo mog ogdovora:
Nemoj se brinuti- ja taj bromergon pijem već jako dugo (skoro 3 godine) sad sam trenutno u trećem postupku u Mariboru. Prije toga sam imala 2 postupka u poliklinici IVF. Svi doktori su mi savjetovali da pijem Bromergon cijelo vrijeme bez prekida jer on pomaže da dođe do trudnoće. Dakle niti jedan od njih mi nije rekao da se ne može piti kontracepcija i Bromergon u isto vrijeme a to sam ih izričito pitala. Čitala sam i sama dosta o tome i nisam od nikoga pročitala da se ne smije piti Bromergon sa kontracapcijom ili lijekovima za stmulaciju. Čitala sam dosta i strane forume pošto dobro znam njemači i engleski pa ni tamo nisam nigdje pročitala da se ne koristi kontracepcija sa Bromergonom ili Dostinexom. Ja sama nisam također imala baš nikakvih nuspojava. Ispočetka probaj par dana piti po četvrtinu tabletice pa po pola pa tri četvrtine pa cijelu i tako povisuj do preporučene doze jer Bromergon inače zna izazvati mučnine i vrtoglavice ako ga previše prenaglo uzmeš i probaj uvijek piti na pun želudac. 
Eto ako imaš još pitanja javise, sretno!

----------


## barbyRI

ja bila na wc ta sukrvica mi jos jaca sad,onako vise smedjkasta rastezljva,morala sam stavit ulozak veci.ne znam sta da mislim....... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika83

Barby smiri se. Ako se nastavi da možda odeš izvadit betu? Ja neznam šta ti reći na to, nego samo da se previše nebediraš. Možda stvarno nije ništa.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok.

Cure, ja brojim još nekih 7-8 dana i znati ču dali idem u postupak ili ne. Moram priznati da me sve više frka. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## barbyRI

ma necu vadit do 11.3  jedino ako prije procurim onda necu ni tada ..... sad citam na temi nakon transfera kaze jedna forumasica da je to kasno da bi bila implantacija..ne znam vise ni sama... sta Bog da bit ce...

----------


## sara38

BarbyRI ma zašto čekati 11.03., ja bih na tvom mjestu već otišla vaditi, pa da budeš sigurna.
Kika83 velika pusa i izdrži.

----------


## duba13

cure hvala vam na podršci  :Heart:  !!!!!!!!!! evo ja doma ležim sa svoje dvije 4-stanične mrvice,danas ću malo ležati,a idućih dana malo usporit i više odmarat,pa šta bude !!!!

----------


## vita22

E cure *Barby* ne bediraj se bez veze nije svima ista implantacija sigurno nije ništa loše,*duba13* čestitam ti na 2 mrvice takve su i meni bile nek se samo lijepo razvijaju ........,*Sara38,Kika,Tigrica,Gizmos,Lucija, Innu* ma svi kissssssssss .........................*Dani i Diabolica......Mayica* još malo  i ti na redu.............*Crancky* kako ležeći dani............ja uživam...........ciao

----------


## tigrical

*duba13* uživaj sa svojim mrvicama
*vita22 i Cranky* jel' odmarate i mazite trbuh?

*dibolica* gdje si nam ti? Trudnice naša, ljubimo te!

----------


## barbyRI

sve tuznija i tuznija sam...... :Crying or Very sad:  isjedak je sad crvenijii jaci,nije onako ko stvari ali jaci nego jutros.cijelo popodne sam provela glavom zabijenom u jastuku..tako se grozno,bjedno osjecam ,ne znam kad sam se ovako osjecala.samo mi se place.ici cu vadit betu cetvrtak,petak svejedno cisto da potvrdim,kad vec imam uputnicu .utrice i dalje stavljam.zvat cu humanu mozda sutra da vidim sta oni kazu na sve to.i da vidim kad ima sljedeci slobodni termin.sigurno tamo prije kraja ljeta nista....ko ce do onda izdrzat?izludit cu od tuge,razocarenja i svega.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linalena

BarbyRI draga hug hug hug

ps: ja na VV u ZG

----------


## cranky

Drage moje kako je meni divno doma  :Grin: 
Ovo vam nisam rekla jučer, ako mi ovo ne upali (a hoće naravno) dr je rekao da nećemo više AIH nego IVF i zapisao me tek za 9 mjesec, do onda je sve popunjeno  :Shock:  Užas!

*Dani82* za visoku ß u četvrtak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Duba13* za 2 mrvice da se čvrsto prime za mamicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Kika83* da što prije uđeš u postupak i nemoj bit nervozna
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Vita22* za visoku ß (kad je ono vadiš?)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*barbyRI*  :Love:  nadam se da će ovo samo bit neka glupost i da će sve bit u redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nadam se da nisam opet nekog zaboravila  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ma evo svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbyRI

danas ista situacija,mozda mrvicu manje sukrvice ali me zato trbuh jace boli,tako me nabija od jutros.....zvala sam humanu nema dr vlastelica na predavanjima je,zvat cu opet poslije...  uzasno se osjecam,nije mi do nicega....jucer mi je bio jedan od najgorih dana u zivotu....imala sam osjecaj da mi se cijeli svijet srusio..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## barbyRI

opet zovem humanu najprije zauzeto po obicaju stalno,onda zvoni ne dizu,sad ih konacno dobila i kaze samira da je dosao sa predavanja i otisao na rengen,nece ga bit sigurno sat i pol.krasno!

----------


## lucija83

Zar je zbilja tolika guzva na humanoj da narucuju za 9 mj tek?? Trebala bi onda ici ovih dana....
Barby Ri evo vibriram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da to nije vjestica.... svim curama pozzic !!!!!

----------


## kika83

*BarbyRI* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude sve ok
*Dani82* za veliku betu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Cranky i Duba13* samo nam vi uživajte sa svojim mrvicama.
*Diabolice* trudnice naša :Heart: 
*Vita22* da čim prije prođu ovi dani do bete i da se nakon toga veselimo
*Tigrical* tebi šaljem veliki  :Love: 
*Lucija83* vi se to planirate drugog bebača?
*Mayica* jako sam tužna zbog tebe, šaljem ti veeeeeeliki :Love: 
*Innu, Sara38, Gizmos* i ostale koje sam možda zaboravila, ~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## okidoki

Čestitke Diabolici... :Smile:  ..... svim drugim curama želim puno sreće...

----------


## barbyRI

Zvala opet humanu,i naravno opet nista dr ne mogu dobit na tel zauzet je.ne preostaje mi nego spremit se i sutra otici tamo...

----------


## sara38

*BarbyRI* možda je ipak to najbolje, javiti se osobno doktoru. Ja sam ovaj zadnji put to učinila, jer onda već znaš u dogovoru s njim šta dalje, sestre ionako ne mogu ništa bez doktora. 
*Dani* obraduj nas sutra! Pusa.
*Duba13* navijamo za tebe. 
*Cranky* ajde na sljedećoj kavici da nam budeš trudna.
Svim ostalim curama pozdrav.

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* nisam skužila, zašto trebaš doktora?

----------


## dani82

*BarbyRi* zašto sutra ne ideš vadit ß ??

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* nisam skužila, zašto trebaš doktora?


htjela sam porazgovarat sa dr da vidim sta cu jel danas mi cas manje cas jace taj iscjedak,nije onako jako gusto crveno ko kad su stvari nego svijetlo i rijetko i ko sluz rastezljivo.pa da ga pitam ocu vadit betu ima li smisla...ili da mi mozda radi utz,ne znam...ne mogu bas ovako dignut ruke i mislit to je to....tako da cu sutra otici dolje i vidjet sta dalje...imam uputnicu za vadit betu pa bi odmah izvadila..

----------


## lucija83

*Kika83* da planiramo krajem ove godine probati a htjeli bi to napraviti jos dok je Vlastelic tamo a najvise zbog nas samih naravno jos ce mo vidjeti znam samo da ne cemo dok mala ne bude imala 1 god uostalom nemamo sta cekati dok smo u pelenama da nastavimo ako Bog da budemo vidjeli.

----------


## Vojvođanka

barbyRI mogu ti reći da je i meni tako krenulo i nastavilo svjetlo crveno/roza sluz - ja sam odlučila napraviti odmah betu pa sam nakon rezultata išla na razgovor s dr - da bi upala što prije na listu, ako mu dođeš bez rezultata neće te naručiti za dalje već ćeš se morati opet vraćati
no to je moje iskustvo - tebi se možda posreći - možda je jedna mrvica primila a druga nije - napravi betu
još sam htjela pitati vas cure koje ste preživjele neuspješne transfere - kakve su vam stvari?
ja sam imala samo 1 dan malo tamniju krv (ne kao inače) a ostala 3-4 dana svijetlu čistu sluzavu krv ( dnevni ulošci), bez ugrušaka kojih inače imam! kako to???
a tek želja za keksom! uh, uh....

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka* meni kako-kada. Ili bude obično kao i inače ili jako, jako obilna, puno ugrušaka i duže traje. A želja mi nije neka baš poslije...

----------


## kika83

*Lucija83* samo si vi proširite obitelj i neka opet bude iz prve :Smile: 
Meni bude normalna, prva dva dana obilnije i onda sve slabije. Iako sam primjetila da je sad nekon zadnjeg postupka bila nekako tamnija krv a želja za seksom na 0

----------


## Vojvođanka

tigrical i kika83 - stvari koje ste vi imali po meni su sasvim logične, i trebale bi biti duže nego inače i "krvavije" zato mi nije jasno što se desilo samnom??? Po toj logici ja nisam niti imala zadebljani endometrij ili???  istina da sam pored utrića pila 1/2 tablete Decortina - pitanje za Dr. kad ga vidim sl. put.
a što se tiče želje za keksom ( uopće mi nije smješno  :Embarassed: ) bilo mi je mučno, slabo, budila sam se sa željom - katastrofa - MM me je izbjegavao  :Cool:  tjedan dana
sad kad mogu me je prošlo  :Laughing:

----------


## innu

*barby* nadam se ipak da ćeš se iznenadit, i da će bit sve ok, *dani* iznenadi nas sutra sve!!! cure, ja i mm počeli danas sa sumamedom, nadam se da će upalit, i da cupkam za vama već sljedeći mjesec! :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

*vojvođanka* ne znam kako objasnit. Meni je endometrij svaki put odličan. I kad sam išla po smrzliće pila sam estrofem za zadebljanje. Ali opet mi nije svaki put isto (stvari). Nekad je stvarno jako obilno i komadi, a nekad normalno. A ovo za želju  :Laughing:  meni nikad! Pročitala sam to MM i pitao me koje ti lijekove primaš u stimulaciji  :Laughing: .

----------


## barbyRI

vojvođanka,ja idem ujutro ranije tamo vidjet cu ako brzo dodjem do vlastelica pa lako ja skoknem vadit betu i kad bude gotova mu donesem da vidi...sva sam na zivcima,jedva cekam sutra da se rijesim te nedoumice....

----------


## pak

*barbyRI* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za ugodno iznanedjenje sutra,drzim fige :Heart:

----------


## loks

kika83, zbog čega ti još nisi sigurna dal ćete u postupak, o čemu ovisi?
diabolica, nadam se da je sve super i želim puno veselih trenutaka  :Very Happy: . 
barbyRI, nadam se da si već sada najsretnija žena na svijetu.
i svima ostalima veliki  :Love: .
mi smo u postupku u 6. mj. pa me zanima ako mi vi iskusne možete pomoći. doktor mi je rekao da mu se javim početkom 4 mj. sa svim prikupljenim nalazima i dokumentacijom, a da mi nalazi briseva ne smiju biti stariji od 1 mj. pa šta sad dal da mu dođem sa onim što imam, pa možda poštom mogu i naknadno poslati ostalo? i dal ćemo još jednom biti na dogovoru prije postupka?

----------


## vita22

Loks koliko ja znam nalazi briseva ne smiju biti stariji od 3 mj. tako piše na onoj brošuri šta nam sve treba za postupak ,obzirom da ideš u 6 mj valjda je zato rekao mj dana jer će ti taman bit 3 mj. u 6 mj.
*Dani* veselimo se tvojoj beti danas....................*Barby* sretno da je sve ok.................pozdrav svim suborkama........kisssssss :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## sara38

Loks mislim da je Vita22 u pravu. Ja sam u postupku isto u 06. mj i rekao mi je dr da brisevi ne smiju biti stariji od 3mj.

----------


## kika83

*Loks* slažem se s curema, jer ja sam briseve napravila krajem 1mj a trebala bi sad u postupak i brisevi če mi biti više od mjesec dana stari.
Ja ti inače imam pcos i skona sam cistama i sad u ovom prirodnom ciklusu sam imala 3folikula di su dva bila puno manja od vodećeg pa se dr boji da se nebi koji u cistu pretovorio i zato moram na uzv čim dobijem stvari da vidimo dali je sve ok i onda krećem s klomifenom.

----------


## kika83

Dani za betu do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Barby da sve bude ok i da te betica lijepo iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vojvođanka

ja sam bila u postupku u 02/2010 a nalazi su mi iz 30.12.2009 - kad me dr. naručio za 05/2010 rekao mi je da će mi nalazi još važiti?????
je li koja cura ima kakvih informacija u vezi ovog srezanog budžeta o kojem se pisalo u NL? sve ma strah kad mu se javim u 04. mj. da će me odgoditi do jeseni....

----------


## loks

upravo zbog toga sam i ja tako zbunjena jer mi piše na onim uputama ne stariji od 3 mjeseca, iako sad čitam da se to odnosi na nalaz krvi i markera za hepatitis. a za briseve mi je napomenuo ne stariji od mjesec dana. ma zvat ću ja gore pa pitat. jojjj nitko se ne javlja. nemam pojma šta da radim. hvata me frka, da ne bi ispalo da iz razloga što u 4 mj. ne budem imala sve nalaze da me izbriše sa postupka u 6 mj. ludilooo! i da li znate dal ćemo još koji put morati obavit pregled pred početak stimulacije? obzirom da me na konz nije pregledao?

----------


## sara38

Loks pretrage kao HIV, hepatitis i dr. imam iz 08. mj prošle godine i vrijedit će mi za 06. mj, a brisevi mogu biti malo stariji i od 3mj, ne prave probleme. Ja u pravilu kad radim briseve kod primarnog gin. napravim i UTZ.

----------


## cranky

*Dani* hoćemo visoku ß  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*barbyRI* da je ß visoka i da je dr rekao da je sve ok  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Drugima šaljem velike puse  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

Evo da i tu javim, nažalost ništa od mene ovaj put. Beta je 2 i nešto .

----------


## sara38

Dani82 žao mi je, a baš sam mislila još jedna riječka trudnica.

----------


## cranky

*Dani82* tako mi je žao  :Sad:  baš sam se nadala da će ipak sve bit ok  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dani 82 žao mi je, ali drugi put će sigurno uspjeti (da te utješim meni beta još nikada nije bila iznad tih 5, pa bih sve što je preko već smatrala nekim pozitivnim znakom)

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* a šta je s tobom?

----------


## loks

dani82 žao žao žao mi je, drž se i budi hrabra!
hvala cure za odgovore. dobila sam i njih pa mi je jedna jako ljubazna sestra sve objasnila. bitno je da nalazi nisu stariji od 3 mj, što se odnosi i na briseve. a početkom 4mj se moramo javiti sa svim nalazima da budemo spremni ukoliko se pojavi koji termin slobodan prije 6 mj, kad nam je inače zakazao doktor. eto tako mi obajasnila, joj kako se lijepo osječam nakon takvog razgovora...ne znam zašto je tako teško biti ljubazan...ovo kažem zbog one druge sestre

----------


## kika83

Dani žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  A bila sam sigurna da si trudna. Drži se, budi jaka i idemo dalje..

----------


## lucija83

Dani žao mi je, drži se i idemo dalje !!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta vam treba cure moje !!!!

----------


## duba13

*dani82* baš mi je žao !  :Love:  a bila sam tako sigurna da si trudnica,drži se i nema plakanja, idemo dalje....

----------


## barbyRI

vecer!
kao prvo mozda ste vec i cule nista od moje trudnoce,proslo sve..... :Crying or Very sad: 
sad slijedi poduzi izvjestaj...i jako sam razocarana....
prvo u bolnicu sam dosla nesto prije 8h izasla iz bolnice u 15h...prepreprestrasno!!!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  ovo jos nisam dozivila.znala sam po 2,3 h cekat ali 7h nikada...javim se sestrama u sobu i kazem da sam procurila,ona kaze ok cekajte dr doci ce za 10ak min sa predavanja...ja cekala do 9 i 30 i jos ga me nisu primili,onda sam cula da je otisao na sastanak.otisla ja u medjuvremenu vadit betu iako sam sumnjala da nista od svega toga jel sam ja jutros procurila jace i sve tamnije i gusce...i dobro odem ja izvadit betu zamolim ih da mi bude cim prije gotova jel da sam gore na humanoj i da cekam da ju pokazem dr.i kazu mi bit ce za sat vremena nek se u 10 i 30 vratim.tada se vec vlastelic vratio.i ulovim ga na odijelu i kazem da sam procurila i da cekam da vidim sta cemo dalje i on me odmah pita jesam vadila betu ja kazem jesam sad cekam rezultate..odem ja u 10 i 30 po betu kad meni beta nije gotova kaze mi na salteru javite se u laboratorij pitam tamo kazu joj mi smo zaboravili vam stavit radit betu...sad cemo...opet cekanje.... :Evil or Very Mad:  kaze za 30 min ce bit,opet nista onda za 20 min odem ja prođirat se,vratim jos par min....luda kuca....ta beta je bila gotova oko podne tek...uzas! i zena iz laboratorija mi vice gospođo beta je pozitivna  u redu je...ja happy ne mogu vjerovar odmah mi misli kroz glavu kako a ja krvarim sve jace,sta je sad? uzmem ja nalaz ono 5,dodjem kod samire pokazem ona kze nista nema trudnoce cekajte dr isao je na operaciju,i ja cekam cekam...vratio se 5 min otisao opet na operaciju nakon toga valjda na porod hitno...uglavnom docekala ja cijelo radno vrijeme tamo....i napokon ono najglavnije dodjem kod njega.on meni kakos te prokrvarili?ne mogu, ne mogu jednostavno vjerovat.ovo se jos nije desilo vjerujte mi da netko ovako u kratko nakon tek 7 dana procuri....obicno ako zene procure,procure ali nakon 2tj ovako rano ne....i sad on sjeo stalno razmislja iscuđava se ne moze sebi doci....beta gleda negativna....opet ne kuzi i kaze skinite se napravit cu utz a ja krvarim ko luda komadici iz mene poceli ici jos od tog silnog cekanja,nerviranja danas..i gleda na utz sve cisto,sve kaze super...ni ciste nema mislio je da je mozda cista se pojavila..i sjedemo mi za stol opet se cudi on.i ja njemu onako bezveze napomenem a dr da li mozda ima sta veze to sta je mene prehlada i gripa ulovila?on meni ko iz topa,kad,kad?ja kazem pa odamah iza transfera i imala sam temperaturu .a on pa sta ne kazete ja mozgam sta bi moglo bit,kaze pa sigurno da je to krivo sigurno,koliko vidim po utz izgleda da je bilo ugnjezđivanje ali je ta vrazja gripa vam bebu unistila...kad su se meni oci napunile suza,pocela sam gutat....jos kazem kako nidsam htjela ni tablete pit od straha za smanjivanje temp....to da je najopasnije ako te ulovi u dane implntacije..kaze bas ste peh kuda vas je bas tada ulovilo,ja sam uvjeren da bi postupak bio uspio....e kad mi je to rekao..ja sam bila gotova.ajme tuge i boli....ja gripu nisam valjda od srednje skole imala da me ono bas zgrabila ko sad...pa da nisam peh.....mislim da cu je zapamtiti dok sam ziva... i pitam ga ja kad cete me opet u postupak upisat on kaze necu vas pisat ja gledam kako necete?kaze ne upisujem vise jel kako ste culi vlada kaos u zdravstvu ne upisujemo jel se moze desit da osoba uopce ne dodje na red kako je krenulo....divno! i ja ga pitam dal mogu na neki blagi protokol on kaze necu vas mucit s tim to kod vas ne pali....na dugi ope tmogu ali negdje 7,8mj je spominjao....da se javim u 5.mj pa da cemo vidjet kakva je situacija jel da sve manje love ima za MPO...hvala gospodine Milinovicu,svaka cast!!!!!!
i pitam ga sta sa zamrznutima on kaze e da vi ih imate zabor. sam ako zelite mozemo vam sljedeci mj odmrznut pa vratit nazad.kaze ne preferiram bas to jel je to postotak 3-5% samo ali ajmo pokusat ionako nemamo sta izgubit.tako da u 4mj kad dobijem stvari se moram javit da mi naprave transfer...bolje it o pokusat nego cekat milost ocu ikad vise stici na red za normalni postupak...sta je ovo doslo boze te sacuvaj,da me nisu narucili za sljedeci postupak i da moram bit u strahu ocu ikad imat svoje dijete u rukama...zalosno! :Crying or Very sad: 
evo to bi bio moj poduzi izvjestaj...sve u svemu osjecam  se............da vam ne govorim kako.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* žao mi je što nije uspjelo  :Crying or Very sad: . Ali me ovaj drugi dio jako pogađa jer se čovjek ne može ni nadati idućem postupku!!! Šta stvarno je takva situacija da te nije ni upisao?  :Evil or Very Mad: Užas! Sad se lijepo smiri i ajmo drugi mjesec ponovo, bar imaš zamrznute js. Ti nestimulirani postupci se ne broje (valjda!!!). Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

*Dani82*, drži mi se!  :Crying or Very sad: 

*BarbyRi*, ti si danas stvarno imala grozan dan i potpuno te razumijem. Ova situacija sa čekanjem podsjetila me na moj drugi boravak na humanoj kada sam dr. čekala od 7.20 do 12:00 da bi postavila jedno pitanje i na kraju nisam dobila odgovor već uputu da se naručim na još jedne konzultacije (a tek sam bila na njima). Radilo se stvarno o jednom kratkom pitanju koje bi uzelu max 2 minute vremena, ali... Nekad stvarno stvari krenu naopako i teško je pohvatati sve odgovore na naša *zašto,* ali to je jednostavno tako. Ne znam da li je gripa utjecala na ishod tvog postupka, ali prihvati to tako kako je i kreni dalje. Dok čekaš na postupak u Rijeci razmisli o tome da ima i drugih mjesta gdje je dostupna MPO i na taj način češ si popuniti rupe koje će očito biti velike a imat ćeš i nekakvu motivaciju koja će te održavati na životu i u koju ćeš vjerovati svim srcem. Ni ja nisam pri novcima, ali uz jako, jako puno odricanja uspijela sa skupiti za postupak van Hrvatske i sve sam nade položila u njega. Negativne bete koje su se redale u Rijeci predstavljale su mi samo stepenice koje su me vodile sve bliže i bliže postuku kojeg čekam "s onu stranu svijeta"jer tamo ja odlučujem što će se i kako s mojim tijelom, a ne naši zakonodavci. Istina je, skupo je ali barem znaš za šta plačaš...S druge strane, svaka čast našim doktorima koji su hvale vrijedni, ali koji se nažalost više nemaju gdje iskazati i baš iz tog razloga osim želje da postanem mama, počinjem živjeti i san o danu kada će "pasti vlada" i kada ću se opet moći liječiti u lijepoj našoj pod stimulacijom koja je pogodna za moje tijelo, a ne za "ne-RAZUM"Milinovića... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* žao mi je što nije uspjelo . Ali me ovaj drugi dio jako pogađa jer se čovjek ne može ni nadati idućem postupku!!! Šta stvarno je takva situacija da te nije ni upisao? Užas! Sad se lijepo smiri i ajmo drugi mjesec ponovo, bar imaš zamrznute js. Ti nestimulirani postupci se ne broje (valjda!!!). Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!


navodno se ne broje...nadam se...nicem se vise nebi cudila.... tigrical izgleda da je ozbiljna situacija kad mi je direktno reko ne mgu vas upisat..ja zinula.... a cure koje su danas bile tamo(hvala bogu u 7h koliko sam bila tamo proslo ih je masa)kazu da im je neki dan dr vec zabiljezio za postupke.tamo za ljeto 6,7,8.sad koji dr ne znam...ali ocito se nesto frisko zamajmunisalo kad mi je tako rekao nebi valjda badave mi rekao...koda mi je neko samar opalio.....a jedva sam cekala da cujem kad je sljedeci termin mi. a da probat cu sa smrzlicima pa sta bude...danas je bila jedna trudnica tamo trbuscic poveci i ja ju pitam iz kojeg pokusaja ona kaze ni iz jednog,taman krenula na injekcije i dr mj ostala trudna.kod docentice je.ajme koje srece,svi su bili iznenadjeni.....

----------


## barbyRI

> *Dani82*, drži mi se! 
> 
> *BarbyRi*, ti si danas stvarno imala grozan dan i potpuno te razumijem. Ova situacija sa čekanjem podsjetila me na moj drugi boravak na humanoj kada sam dr. čekala od 7.20 do 12:00 da bi postavila jedno pitanje i na kraju nisam dobila odgovor već uputu da se naručim na još jedne konzultacije (a tek sam bila na njima). Radilo se stvarno o jednom kratkom pitanju koje bi uzelu max 2 minute vremena, ali... Nekad stvarno stvari krenu naopako i teško je pohvatati sve odgovore na naša *zašto,* ali to je jednostavno tako. Ne znam da li je gripa utjecala na ishod tvog postupka, ali prihvati to tako kako je i kreni dalje. Dok čekaš na postupak u Rijeci razmisli o tome da ima i drugih mjesta gdje je dostupna MPO i na taj način češ si popuniti rupe koje će očito biti velike a imat ćeš i nekakvu motivaciju koja će te održavati na životu i u koju ćeš vjerovati svim srcem. Ni ja nisam pri novcima, ali uz jako, jako puno odricanja uspijela sa skupiti za postupak van Hrvatske i sve sam nade položila u njega. Negativne bete koje su se redale u Rijeci predstavljale su mi samo stepenice koje su me vodile sve bliže i bliže postuku kojeg čekam "s onu stranu svijeta"jer tamo ja odlučujem što će se i kako s mojim tijelom, a ne naši zakonodavci. Istina je, skupo je ali barem znaš za šta plačaš...S druge strane, svaka čast našim doktorima koji su hvale vrijedni, ali koji se nažalost više nemaju gdje iskazati i baš iz tog razloga osim želje da postanem mama, počinjem živjeti i san o danu kada će "pasti vlada" i kada ću se opet moći liječiti u lijepoj našoj pod stimulacijom koja je pogodna za moje tijelo, a ne za "ne-RAZUM"Milinovića...


znam GIZMOS ja bi stvarno rado u Slo ali trenutno jednostavno ne mogu,ne sumnjam da nije usluga odlicna i ostalo...nego razmisljala sam mozda da odem do ZG u VV vidjet cu kako ce se stvari odvijat...moram prespavt jel sam danas koma....idem lec i odmrit zivce...

*dani82* draga sad sam tek vidjela....zao mi je,idemo skupa u nove pobjede....sta su tebi rekli kad ces opet?

----------


## GIZMOS

To se desilo i mojo prijateljici koja je nakon sedam godina kućne radinost konačno krenula na konzultacije kod docentice i dok je čekala menzis da bi krenula na HSG ostala trudna! To su stvarno sretne priče, ali nažalost pisane za nekog drugog-za mene definitivno nisu (mada se i dalje nadam čudu-čak i pod kontracepcijom...ha,ha,ha  :Laughing: )

----------


## diabolica

[QUOTE=GIZMOS;1561573
počinjem živjeti i san o danu kada će "pasti vlada" i kada ću se opet moći liječiti u lijepoj našoj pod stimulacijom koja je pogodna za moje tijelo, a ne za "ne-RAZUM"Milinovića... :Evil or Very Mad: [/QUOTE][/B]

Potpisujem!! I ja sanjam o danu kada će pasti Vlada i Milinović zajedno sa njom!
Za sve vas moje drage suborke :Love: !
Budite hrabre!

----------


## Ameli

dani82 tako mi je žao što se tvoja beta nije uduplala, ali ovo je sigurno bila dobra naznaka i sigurna sam da će idući postupak biti dobitni.  :Love: 
barbyRI stvarno ovaj put nisi imala sreće sve se loše poklopilo  :Love: . sada odmori i kada budeš spremna znati ćeš kako i gdje dalje.
meni se isto gadi ova naša država i vlada koja nema razumjevanja za nas i koja nas tako ružno šikanira.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sara38

BarbyRI žao mi je. Lipo ti nama ozdravi pa da u 04. feštamo. Pusa!

----------


## diabolica

Dobro jutreko cure.....ah, jučer je bio baš težak dan....idemo dalje, glavu gore.....
*Dani 82* bravo za stav i *BarbyRI* šaljem vam veliki  :Love: 
*Cranky i Duba13* uživajte sa svojim mrvicama~~~~~~~~~~za ogromnu betu!
*Vita22* polako počinje odbrojavanje....da čim prije bude veeeeelika beta  :Very Happy: 
*Tigrical*  :Heart: 
*Lucija83*  :Heart: 
*Mayica* sretno na punkciji...ima da budu super js
*Kika83, Innu, Sara38, Gizmos*

----------


## kika83

Barby žao mi je  :Sad: , otuguj i idemo dalje... neka 4mj bude dobitan :Klap:  A za krizu u zdravstvu više nekomentiram jer se samo iživciram, a neće mene taj kre...n iživcirat a tako je lijep dan :Smile: 
Mayica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju, neka bude puno kvalitetnih js  :Kiss: 
Ja sam počela nešto brljavit i frka me da me vikend ne ulovi, neću stić do 3dc na uzv ako tako bude :Sad:

----------


## Amalka

[QUOTE=barbyRI;
kao prvo mozda ste vec i cule nista od moje trudnoce,proslo sve.....
sad slijedi poduzi izvjestaj...i jako sam razocarana....
prvo u bolnicu sam dosla nesto prije 8h izasla iz bolnice u 15h...prepreprestrasno!!!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  ovo jos nisam dozivila.znala sam po 2,3 h cekat ali 7h nikada...javim se sestrama u sobu i kazem da sam procurila,ona kaze ok cekajte dr doci ce za 10ak min sa predavanja...ja cekala do 9 i 30 i jos ga me nisu primili,onda sam cula da je otisao na sastanak.otisla ja u medjuvremenu vadit betu iako sam sumnjala da nista od svega toga jel sam ja jutros procurila jace i sve tamnije i gusce...i dobro odem ja izvadit betu zamolim ih da mi bude cim prije gotova jel da sam gore na humanoj i da cekam da ju pokazem dr.i kazu mi bit ce za sat vremena nek se u 10 i 30 vratim.tada se vec vlastelic vratio.i ulovim ga na odijelu i kazem da sam procurila i da cekam da vidim sta cemo dalje i on me odmah pita jesam vadila betu ja kazem jesam sad cekam rezultate..odem ja u 10 i 30 po betu kad meni beta nije gotova kaze mi na salteru javite se u laboratorij pitam tamo kazu joj mi smo zaboravili vam stavit radit betu...sad cemo...opet cekanje.... kaze za 30 min ce bit,opet nista onda za 20 min odem ja prođirat se,vratim jos par min....luda kuca....ta beta je bila gotova oko podne tek...uzas! i zena iz laboratorija mi vice gospođo beta je pozitivna u redu je...ja happy ne mogu vjerovar odmah mi misli kroz glavu kako a ja krvarim sve jace,sta je sad? uzmem ja nalaz ono 5,dodjem kod samire pokazem ona kze nista nema trudnoce cekajte dr isao je na operaciju,i ja cekam cekam...vratio se 5 min otisao opet na operaciju nakon toga valjda na porod hitno...uglavnom docekala ja cijelo radno vrijeme tamo....i napokon ono najglavnije dodjem kod njega.on meni kakos te prokrvarili?ne mogu, ne mogu jednostavno vjerovat.ovo se jos nije desilo vjerujte mi da netko ovako u kratko nakon tek 7 dana procuri....obicno ako zene procure,procure ali nakon 2tj ovako rano ne....i sad on sjeo stalno razmislja iscuđava se ne moze sebi doci....beta gleda negativna....opet ne kuzi i kaze skinite se napravit cu utz a ja krvarim ko luda komadici iz mene poceli ici jos od tog silnog cekanja,nerviranja danas..i gleda na utz sve cisto,sve kaze super...ni ciste nema mislio je da je mozda cista se pojavila..i sjedemo mi za stol opet se cudi on.i ja njemu onako bezveze napomenem a dr da li mozda ima sta veze to sta je mene prehlada i gripa ulovila?on meni ko iz topa,kad,kad?ja kazem pa odamah iza transfera i imala sam temperaturu .a on pa sta ne kazete ja mozgam sta bi moglo bit,kaze pa sigurno da je to krivo sigurno,koliko vidim po utz izgleda da je bilo ugnjezđivanje ali je ta vrazja gripa vam bebu unistila...kad su se meni oci napunile suza,pocela sam gutat....jos kazem kako nidsam htjela ni tablete pit od straha za smanjivanje temp....to da je najopasnije ako te ulovi u dane implntacije..kaze bas ste peh kuda vas je bas tada ulovilo,ja sam uvjeren da bi postupak bio uspio....e kad mi je to rekao..ja sam bila gotova.ajme tuge i boli....ja gripu nisam valjda od srednje skole imala da me ono bas zgrabila ko sad...pa da nisam peh.....mislim da cu je zapamtiti dok sam ziva... i pitam ga ja kad cete me opet u postupak upisat on kaze necu vas pisat ja gledam kako necete?kaze ne upisujem vise jel kako ste culi vlada kaos u zdravstvu ne upisujemo jel se moze desit da osoba uopce ne dodje na red kako je krenulo....divno! i ja ga pitam dal mogu na neki blagi protokol on kaze necu vas mucit s tim to kod vas ne pali....na dugi ope tmogu ali negdje 7,8mj je spominjao....da se javim u 5.mj pa da cemo vidjet kakva je situacija jel da sve manje love ima za MPO...hvala gospodine Milinovicu,svaka cast!!!!!!
i pitam ga sta sa zamrznutima on kaze e da vi ih imate zabor. sam ako zelite mozemo vam sljedeci mj odmrznut pa vratit nazad.kaze ne preferiram bas to jel je to postotak 3-5% samo ali ajmo pokusat ionako nemamo sta izgubit.tako da u 4mj kad dobijem stvari se moram javit da mi naprave transfer...bolje it o pokusat nego cekat milost ocu ikad vise stici na red za normalni postupak...sta je ovo doslo boze te sacuvaj,da me nisu narucili za sljedeci postupak i da moram bit u strahu ocu ikad imat svoje dijete u rukama...zalosno!
evo to bi bio moj poduzi izvjestaj...sve u svemu osjecam se............da vam ne govorim kako....





 :Sad: ...ponekad dođem na rodu,pa pročitam šta se događa sa našim curkama...i neke me priče jako rastuže,kao tvoja...
htjela sam samo doprinjeti sa svojim stavom...evo ja sam trudna 22 tjedna ili 5.mjeseci...ono što želim reći je da sam se oslonila na Rijeku mislim da još uvijek ne bi bila trudna...
a znaš zašto?...kad sam sam prvi puta posumnjala da nećemo imati djece prirodnim začećem i kad smo se odlučili da bi trebali krenuti na prvu kontrolu usporedo sa rječkom bolnicom sam se prijavila u Zg...tamo sam već stigla do prve kontrole,a ovdje u Rijeci smo trebali čekati spermiogram 3.mjeseca...ja ušla u prirodni postupak u zg,a u Rijeci mi tek rekla kako mm ima problem i kako bi trebali na mpo...a ja njoj sve mi to već znamo...ja sam već u postupku,ali zašto se čeka kod vas u Ri...pa znate nemamo financija...????...pa za šta im treba financija?..za spermiogram pogledati na mikroskop,za papir koji će isprintati....čekaona je bila prazna čekala sam je sat vremena,a nikoga nije bilo...vraćala se sa marende koja i nije bila u to vrijeme...prema tome,moj zaključak kad bi bili malo brži ne bi im trebalo toliko vremena,a nisu u pitanju samo financije...moja doktorica opće prakse mi je ovako savjetovala"ovo ti ne smijem reći,ali odi u zg nemoj to ni pokušavati raditi u ri,jesu oni moji kolege,ali veće iskustvo ti je u zg...nije problem platiti autoput dođeš u zg za 2 sata...120 kn i tako 15 puta....15 puta sam bila tamo i sad sam 5.mjeseci trudna...da li privatne klinike ili državne,svatko u skladu sa svojim mogućnostima,...
ne kažem da u ri nisu imali i dobrih pokušaja,neke imaju ovakve dijagnoze ,a neke onake i nije sve ni u doktorima...ali dugo vas čitam i sve što mi se čini u ri se jako komplicira raznoraznim pregledima ,čekanjima i time mrcvare jadne žene koje već imaju i svojih problema što moraju razmišljati o tome hoće li na kraju postupak biti uspješan ili ne i opet sve iz početka...ne kažem da je drugdje jako bolje,ali svaka bolnica ima svoju politiku i protokoli se razlikuju...ako statistike pokazuju neku veću uspješnost znači da su efikasniji i da su se bolje organizirali...nije važno kako se doktori ponašaju prema pacjentici,odnosno manje je bitno...puno više je bitno da naprave svoj posao,odnosno da bete budu pozitivne i sve postanete trbušaste...ali ako se uvjerite da previše čekate i da organizacija posla šteka u bolnici odite dalje,nemoj te se navikavati na jednog doktora jer imate s njim poseban odnos,tražite drugo mišljenje,vrijeme nije na našoj strani...oprostite ako sam se previše raspisala imala sam potrebu...nisam željela nikoga uvrijediti nego samo reći riječi ohrabrenja za sve cure koje pokušavaju da se ne predaju,ne odustaju,ali se otvorite i za druge opcije...ima nade,samo ustrajte... :Love:

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* pokušaj ih nazvat i pitat ako možeš u pon. doći? A mislim da možeš, jer ako ne dobiješ M do 14 sati računa se kao drugi dan. Šaljem ti pusu i jedva čekam da kreneš!

----------


## sara38

Draga Amalka, ima tu istine al ne u svemu. Ne treba obeshrabriti cure koje čekaju na postupak u RI, mislim da je svugdje u Hr. isto zbog novog zakona i zato bi možda bila dobra solucija u Slo. Ja osobno imam loša iskustva u Zg na polikl. IVF na HSG-u gdje mi dr. nije mogao to učiniti pa sam rendgenski HSG napravila bez problema na Cito u Splitu. Rijeka je imala odlične rezultate prije novog zakona, al na žalost zbog smanjenog budžeta svugdje je isto. A što se tiče dugog čekanja, pa svugdje su ogromne gužve, čeka se satima, ja sam već dugo u RI i nikad nije bilo nikakvih problema, sve je to individualno od osobe do osobe. Pusa

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* pokušaj ih nazvat i pitat ako možeš u pon. doći? A mislim da možeš, jer ako ne dobiješ M do 14 sati računa se kao drugi dan. Šaljem ti pusu i jedva čekam da kreneš!


Čekat ču do 14h pa da vidim dali če krenut. Zna me tako zezat m, krene sukrvica, smeđe pa stane i tako dva dana pa baš krene. Teško da bi me naručile za ponedjeljak ako nisam još ni dobila i pitanje je dali ću dobit do pon :Rolling Eyes:  Po mojoj računici i kako inače bude trebala bi baš u pon dobit.
Zna netko dali bude koja sestra na humanoj subotom ili nedjeljom? Dali se javlja na tel ako je dole?

----------


## kika83

Amalka nebi se složila s tobom. Po tvom postu bi zaključila da nam kažeš da mi koje smo u Rijeci nikad nečemo ostati trudne :Shock: 
Čitaj malo na forumu kako je drugdje(zagreb) pa češ vidjet da je svugdje isto a ja baš nikad nisam imala problema oko čekanja i takvih stvari.
Po meni svi su oni isti jer kad ti dođeš do oplodnje tu je bitna samo sreća dali če se implantirati a ne kakav je dr ili u kojoj si klinici. Ti si imala sreću da je uspjelo u Zg ali to neznači da bi nekoj od nas isto uspjelo da odemo u Zg.

----------


## sara38

Kika83 možda ti se sestra neće javiti na telefon vikendom, ali znaju one biti subotom ili nedjeljom već od 8h ujutro zbog punkcija i transfera.

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* mislim da bi trebale bit, sigurno ima neka punkcija ili transfer. Budi uporna kad zoveš, jer ako je sestra u sali po pola sata...

----------


## kika83

O biti ču ja uporna ako dobijem sutra. Čak sam i razmišljala ako me tako potrefi vikend da odem kod svog primarnog ginića u pon ujutro da mi on napravi uzv. Ipak mi je bliži nego da odem na slijepo u Rijeku :Grin: 
Jednom mi se čak desilo da sam V trebala u nedjelju zvati kad je bio dežuran i Semi mi se javila odmah.
Hvala cure :Kiss:

----------


## Amalka

sara38 
Draga Amalka, ima tu istine al ne u svemu. Ne treba obeshrabriti cure koje čekaju na postupak u RI, mislim da je svugdje u Hr. isto zbog novog zakona i zato bi možda bila dobra solucija u Slo. Ja osobno imam loša iskustva u Zg na polikl. IVF na HSG-u gdje mi dr. nije mogao to učiniti pa sam rendgenski HSG napravila bez problema na Cito u Splitu. Rijeka je imala odlične rezultate prije novog zakona, al na žalost zbog smanjenog budžeta svugdje je isto. A što se tiče dugog čekanja, pa svugdje su ogromne gužve, čeka se satima, ja sam već dugo u RI i nikad nije bilo nikakvih problema, sve je to individualno od osobe do osobe. Pusa 


...zato sam i navela da ne želim obeshrabriti nego ohrabriti,pa ja sam na strani svih cura koje pokušavaju imati trbuščiće,svima želim to,znam kako im je,i dijagnoze su različite,ne mogu sve ni doktori,nešto je ipak u dijagnozama...nije svima isto,ali samo im dajem opciju na temelju svog vlastitog iskustva da barem razmisle usporedo i o drugom mišljenju i protokolu...jer ruku na srce,ja sam riječanka,ali ne n samo na humanoj, nego da odemo na bilo koji drugi odjel isto se piše,gužve se stvaraju zbog loše organizacije...
ja sam nedavno došla samo da pitam na šalter za ultrazvuk,...šalteri i služe da pitaš za info,zar ne?!...sestra razgovara na šalteru sa kolegicom,pogleda me krajičkom oka,nastavi pričati kao da sam zrak,a samo sam ja na šalteru...nakon 10-tak min. razgovora se okrene prema meni onako "svisoka",prepotentno...a šta vi trebate??!..dajem joj svoje nalaze da mi objasni samo kako ide postupak naručivanja,nije ih htjela uzeti kao da su šugavi...i nije me ni saslušala do kraja nego kao papagaj ponavlja jednu te istu rečenicu...idite po uputnicu u svoj dispanzer ,i mi naručujemo svakog prvog u mjesecu...ovo je što s tiče neljubaznosti...ali takva im je organizacija na žalost...kad bi im se dalo raditi i ljudi koje su naručili u 8 ujutro ne bi dolazili na red u 13 sati popodne,a...šta oni rade piju kavu...kava se pije prije radnog vremena...iz svog osobnog iskustva sam doživjela da dok naš doktor počinje raditi u 9 sati u ri...u zg je do 9 sati pregledao 10 žena...o tome ja pričam...to više nema veze sa financijama nego brzini rada...ali to je moje osobno iskustvo...nisu svi loši...ali loših je puno više nego dobrih...ovo govorim za cijeli sustav rječkog zdravstva....svaka čast pojedincima...
i svima želim uspjeha u budućim trudnoćama... :Wink:

----------


## kika83

Amalka vidim da si ti u Petrovoj ostala trudna. Bila sam tamo par puta, nakon Pule sam se htjela tamo prebacit ali odnos dotičnog doktora i mene pacijenta katastrofa. A da ne kažem sestre kakve su bile prema nama jer smo zakasnili 5minuta  kad sam bila na uzv. Užasno iskustvo i nikad više nebi tamo otišla.

----------


## Amalka

....pa nije Petrova jedina bolnica u zg,ja sam ostala trudna u Petrovoj nisam se odnosila sa doktorom ,bilo je strogo profesionalno,sve su odradili kao na traci i rezultat je tu...takvi su kakvi jesu,ali brzo rade,..ovo nije bilo upućeno za petrovu nego da postoje i druge bolnice...i ako negdje ne ide treba se prešaltati...pa isto kao i ti....nisu ni sva iskustva ista...ja sam vam samo željela podijeliti svoje iskustvo i da otvorite oči i vidite da ima još izbora...hvala bogu da ima puno bolnica,pa ima više mogućnosti za izbor..prema željama i mogućnostima...i nemamo ni svi iste potrebe,ali imamo isti cilj...ostati trudne,pa na bilo koji način...

----------


## kika83

Ja se zahvaljujem na savjetu šta si nam dala ali da je Zagreb garancija da ostanem trudna odmah idem. Meni zg nije niti tako blizu, a nije niti tako jeftino putovati svaki dan ili svaki drugi gore i nazad i još tražit smještaj ako zatreba. Ja pričam za sebe jer nisam iz Rijeke več iz Pule. Zasada mi je dobro u Rijeci, ali tko zna možda i jednog dana odem u Zg. Zasada, obzirom na novi zakon i smanjene troškove za MPO ostajem ovdje di jesam jako zadovoljna sa doktorom i sestrama. A jednom mora upalit :Klap:

----------


## CERES

Iako više nisam u Rijeci, *mogu samo potpisati Amalku*, kamo sreće da smo ranije otišli u Sloveniju. Nakon skoro dvije  godine 
izgubljenog vremena i živaca u Rijeci, kad se svega sjetim još imam onaj grozan osjećaj nemoći, sa svakim novim postupkom tamo je situacija bila sve gora i nepovoljnija  za  pacjente, onaj tko to ne želi vidjeti nema realnu sliku .... 
Žao mi je cura koje si ne mogu priuštiti inozemstvo, ali nije ni to toliko neizvedivo da se ne može uštedjeti.

----------


## Amalka

draga kika83 navijam za tebe i sve ostale curke i šaljem ti sve svoje pozitivne vibre da uspiješ što prije...i slažem se s tobom kad bi zg bio garancija sve bi išle,...i kad bi ti to barem mogla garantirati....ti si iz Pule,pa naravno da imaš puno dodatnih troškova...da imam više love ni ja nebi došla samo do zg nego bi otišla u slo ili češku,ali hvala bogu,ne treba mi ništa od navedenog...i nadam se da neće trebati i tebi...jako ti želim da uspiješ...naravno i svim ostalim curkama i da se nađemo na drugom forumu gdje su trudnice....tj.da se sve uskoro prešaltate tamo....

----------


## kika83

> Iako više nisam u Rijeci, *mogu samo potpisati Amalku*, kamo sreće da smo ranije otišli u Sloveniju. Nakon skoro dvije  godine 
> izgubljenog vremena i živaca u Rijeci, kad se svega sjetim još imam onaj grozan osjećaj nemoći, sa svakim novim postupkom tamo je situacija bila sve gora i nepovoljnija  za  pacjente, onaj tko to ne želi vidjeti nema realnu sliku .... 
> Žao mi je cura koje si ne mogu priuštiti inozemstvo, ali nije ni to toliko neizvedivo da se ne može uštedjeti.


Oprosti ali mislim da se o ušteđevini i financijama ne raspravalja. Svako za sebe zna koliko može i dali može. Nismo svi zaposleni da možemo uštedjeti.

----------


## loks

moram se na ovo nadovezat...kriv je zakon žene drage! ni doktori ni sestre ni nitko drugi. ako jedan doktor radi i za mpo i za operacije i vizite i sve ostalo pa sad vidite kako mu je. nema se novaca za radnu snagu, nema za lijekove, za postupke, za materijal i još milion drugih stvari...kako sagraditi kuću ako ti nedaju pare za ciglu? može se napravit od blata, al sigurno rezultat neće bit kakav bi bio da je od cigle...tako i to...i ja bi rekla...svaka čast našim zdravstvenim djelatnicima (ima izuzetaka kao i u svakoj branši), al baš zbog toga ne smije se po svima pljuvat

----------


## mayica01

> Čekat ču do 14h pa da vidim dali če krenut. Zna me tako zezat m, krene sukrvica, smeđe pa stane i tako dva dana pa baš krene. Teško da bi me naručile za ponedjeljak ako nisam još ni dobila i pitanje je dali ću dobit do pon Po mojoj računici i kako inače bude trebala bi baš u pon dobit.
> Zna netko dali bude koja sestra na humanoj subotom ili nedjeljom? Dali se javlja na tel ako je dole?


kika sestre su na humanoj subotom i nedjeljom,neka mora bit dezurna,sutra imam punkciju i mora biti dolje a prosli put sam imala transfer u ned i isto je bio netko tamo,sad ne znam dal jedna ili dvije sestre..
isto tako proslu sub sam bila po decapeptil i isti je semi bila tamo..a sad dali se javlja na tel stvarno nemam pojma..pokusaj jos koji put zvat..cure pozz svima..

----------


## mayica01

.

----------


## mayica01

> Oprosti ali mislim da se o ušteđevini i financijama ne raspravalja. Svako za sebe zna koliko može i dali može. Nismo svi zaposleni da možemo uštedjeti.


 slazem se sa kikom!

----------


## tigrical

Ja sam bila u ČETIRI različite klinike i iz svake imam pozitivna i negativna iskustva. Kod prvog kontakta s MPO doktorom u KBC RI rečeno mi je da napravim HSG, nisam se informirala na internetu, nisam imala od koga dobit savjet, jedno sam vjerovala doktoru i čekala iz mjeseca u mjesec kad će me naručit, pa se HSG pokvario i tako preko godinu i pol čekanja, pa odlazim 1. Privatno u Zagrebu - UTZ popodne, ne izostajem s posla, ali svaki drugi dan u Zagreb, svi ljubazni, ne čeka se, anestezija kod punkcije, ali to i masno plati. Dr. kaže nema potrebe da radite HSG. Rezultat vanmaternična. 2. KBC RI -  tada si još nisam sama davala injekcije i svako jutro sam išla u KBC, izostajanje s posla, doktor ljubazan, osoblje o.k., gužve tu i tamo, ali sve izdrživo. Smetalo me što nakon par neuspjeha nisu imali razumijevanja za promjenu protokola i što nisu pristupali individualno svakom. 3. Petrova - meni užas. Ujutro užasne gužve, dugo se čeka, svaki put drugi doktor na utz, pa ima folikula, pa nema, pa su ciste, pa nitko ništa ne govori, kao na traci, na punkciji ne znam koliko je js, ne znam koliko ih se oplodilo, doktor koji me vodio - nisam ga ni vidjela do transfera i onda ga sretnem u hodniku i molim da mi dođe na transfer jer da sam radi njega došla u Zagreb.  4. Ljubljana/Postojna - sama dajem injekcije - savršeno. Utz od 5-6 ujutro, stignem iz Ljubljane na posao na vrijeme, nigdje nema čekanja, individualan pristup, mjenjana mi je stimulacija, imam više js, MM je sa mnom cijelo vrijeme, drži me za ruku na punkciji i na transferu, ali se to i plati! Bez obzira na sve, najviše sam zadovoljna u Slo i najmanje vremena izgubim. Nemamo svi financija za par postupaka godišnje, pa ću ja paralelno prijavit se i u Rijeku. Razumijem cure koje ne mogu van sve to platit, ali isto tako smo svjesni da u HR je situacija koma. Zaključak: nigdje nisam ostvarila trudnoću - dakle nije do klinike!

----------


## vita22

EJ Kika ja sam ti bila na folikulometriji u subotu i na punkciji u nedjelju i tamo je bilo krcato javljaju se na telefone samo ti je dežurna jedna sestra bar je tad bila pa nije stalno uz telefon samo zovi zovi javit će se netko................
A moje drage  šta se tiče svega na kbc ja nisam dugo tu ali imam samo dobra iskustva na humanoj mislim da su svi ok s obzirom na sredstva koja imaju i koliko nas ima još je dobro.....ja znam da od kad sam dole nisam čekala nikad duže od sat vremena šta stvarno nije smak svijeta......s obzirom na druge odjele kbc-a ovdje je super.......moje mišljenje je da su javne bolinice za humanu rep. sve skoro iste ,znam bar 10 žena koje su bile u zg na postupcima pa se vratile u ri i ostale trudne sve je to relativno.......
a odlazak u inozemstvo je stvarno individualan nemaju svi novaca za to šta ne znači da im  je manje  stalo da dobiju dijete,a naravno da kad potrošimo sve solucije u RH da ćemo i mi izmislit novac za van........nadam se da nam neće trebat.......

----------


## barbyRI

cure pozz!
evo i mene... danas sam se rano jutro vec rastuzila,pogledam na kalendar i vidim zabiljezeno datum 11.3 kad sam iza transfera zabiljezila kad moram vadit betu.i odmah se rasplakala...
cekam sad ovaj 4.mj iako su sanse minimalne,ali ajde opet se bar malo nadas.a najvise me razocaralo to da nisam dobila sljedeci termin,tome sam se bar nadala i mslila kako cu zivit za taj dan....kad ono nis...... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## CERES

> Oprosti ali mislim da se o ušteđevini i financijama ne raspravalja. Svako za sebe zna koliko može i dali može. Nismo svi zaposleni da možemo uštedjeti.


*kika83*, ja nisam nikome gledala u novčanik, niti mi je na kraj pameti raspravljati o bilo čijim privatnim financijama, to  s financiranjem liječenja u inozemstvu je moje razmšljanje, naravno da ju preduvjet za to da ljudi budu zaposleni...što u ova krizna vremena postaje sve teže...
Ti imaš jednu veliku prednost u liječenju , a to je tvoja mladost.
Puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## kika83

Barby znam da ti je teško ali nikome od nas nije lako, pa pogledaj malo, ima nas dosta koje smo prošle nekoliko postupaka i dobile šipak ali moramo ići dalje kako god teško da bilo. Sve proživljavamo isto. Možda je baš 4mj tvoj dobitan mjesec, neka nada postoji. Šaljem ti  :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

a nadam se....rekla sam ici cu do kraja dok god ne budem jednog dana ugledala svoje zlato....za to zivim i borit cu se....
vec 5 dan mi traje krvarenje od jucer jako,komadi idu iz mene,stalno sam na wc.ako nis drugo dobro cu se ocistit ionako vec godinama posteno nisam....

----------


## sara38

Drage cure, držite se tu gdje jeste i daj Bože da nam svima uspije!
Kako sam spominjala moj HSG prije par godina, vraća mi se jedno loše iskustvo sa poliklinike IVF u ZG: Doktor je pokušavao učiniti UTZ HSG i uz veliku muku, mijenjanje sondi/katetera, strašnu moju bol, nije uspio ući u materište. A taj dan mi je bila i ovulacija (grozno). Kad se već nije moglo to učiniti uredno mi je naplatio HSG i napisao svoj nalaz na već mom postojećem nalazu od mog doktora iz RI: "Preporučam učiniti laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju paralelno i odstraniti miom iz maternice". Ja ne želeći ići na LP i HIST, otišla na Cito u Split kod dr. P na rendgenski HSG (jer tada su jedino oni to radili). On se bojao (obzirom na nalaz iz IVF-a) da neće ni on moći, međutim s prve napravio HSG. Nikakvog mioma, ma kakva laparoskopija i histeroskopija. Nalaz savršen, maternica u redu, jajovodi prohodni. Kaže mi: doktor na IVF-u vas je mogao trajno ozljediti. Ali, sve ovo je samo moje loše iskustvo i ničije više. Ako ikad sumnjate, potražite drugo mišljenje. A što se tiče doktora sa MPO svi su oni na svim klinikama već uigrani i iskusni (jedino nemoćni zbog  zakona) i mišljenja sam da tamo gdje ženi predstavlja najmanji napor za borbu da dobije dijete, neka tamo i ide.

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* dr. Radončić je jednoj curi koja je imala situaciju kao ti (prokrvarila brzo nakon FET-a) odgovorio slijedeće... Najčešće je krvarenje kod ciklusa s većim brojem jajnih stanica ili ako Utrogestan nije dovoljan (ispada itd.). U trećoj grupi se na žalost ne zna zbog čega krvare žene nakon FET-a i to ranije nego uobičajeno.

----------


## dani82

Za razliku od Vite ja na kbc-u nemam tako dobro iskustvo.  Od kada sam krenula s pripremama do sada kada je moj postupak (negativno) završio. Prilikom samih priprema i prikupljanja podataka nisam imala sve potrebne informacije, da nisam bila na ovom forumu ne bi znala da mi je potreban nalaz krvne grupe i rh faktora jer meni to niko nikada nije rekao, a pitanje je da li bi mogla u postupak bez tih nalaza. No zato sam u postupak ušla samo sa brisevima na ureoplazmu jer mi je doktorica rekla da ako su oni ok da su i drugi ok. Za utrogestane pojma ne bi imala da za njih tu nisam saznala. Folikulometriju sam jednom čekala od 7 i pol do 12 i pol, a bila sam jedina pacjentica koja je čekala folikulometriju. Na transferu mi je rečeno da ako postupak ne uspije da ću biti u lipnju pribilježena za novi postupak, što mi je napisano i na nalazu (uz to da su pacijentici suprotno savjetu doktora vrećena 2 embrija). Jučer nakon negativne bete (koja je uslijedila nakon bete 49) moja doktorica sestri tvrdi da sam ja pacijentica drugog doktora i kada ustanove da mi je taj dr samo radio punkciju i da sam ipak njena pacjentica saznajem da me nema na listi za lipanj pa me stavljaju na listu za srpanj (za koji mi je prilikom prvog razovora rečeno da se tada ne vrše postupci zbog vrućine) Na razgovor prije slijedećeg postupka ne moram dolaziti već se samo trebam javiti 1.dc. Znači nitko mi neće prokomentirati što znači ß49 pa 0 (srećom da se sama informiram ali što bi bilo da nemam pojma o ničemu, zar nije dužnost liječnika da ti te stvari objasni??), znači ja po defaltu idem u novi postupak s istom stimulacijom ... Svijesna sam toga da nas ima puno, ali mislim da zavrijeđujem ipak malo ljudskiji odnos... mislim da zavrijeđujem znati ono što se mene tiče. Sestra mi je danas preko telefona rekla: vidim ja da ste vi sad razočarani zbog neuspjeha , a ja sam joj odgovorila da jesam i da je to normalno, ali da smatram da nije normalno da moj doktor tvrdi da nisam njegov pacijent i da me ne upiše kada mi je rekao da će me upisat za slijedeći postupak i da me više razočarao takav odnos. Napominjem da je ovo samo moje iskustvo i da ne generaliziram i da su mi sestre super (iako ponekad i nervozne) i da se zapravo (u mom slučaju) više može saznati od njih nego od doktora. Ovo je samo moje iskustvo koje sam željela podijeliti s vama kako bi sebi olakšala dušu.

----------


## kika83

Dani ti si stvarno imala loše iskustvo s doc, i baš mi je žao. Neke stvari ti trebaju biti objašnjene. Ja s mojim V nikad nisam imala problema, uvijek mi je sve objašnjeno šta god da pitala, uvijek mi je on na folikulometrijama, nikad ga nisam čekala duže od sat vremena i da ne nabrajam dalje jer o njemu mogu sve pozitivno reći. A isto i o sestrama, dobro imaju i one svoje dane kad nisu od volje, šta je potpuno razumljivo.
Neznam zašto se ona inače tako ponaša prema svojim pacijentima, to mi je neshvatljivo. Već sam i čula u čekaoni puno puta pritužbe na nju.

----------


## vita22

A drage moje šta je tu je svatko zna za sebe šta je najbolje.......Dani znam dobro tvoju situaciju tako da je sve suvišno .........samo treba krenut naprijed do cilja jer smo sve prejake da bi nas neke prepreke zaustavile..........pa i taj ministar,država,kriza.........sve ćemo kad tad izaći iz ovog kao pobjednice i kada budemo  mamice ovo sve ćemo zaboravit.........

----------


## CERES

*dani 82,* žao mi je  i znam kako se osjećaš, imala si "sreću"  kao i ja da naletiš na doktoricu koja je poznata po svojoj "empatičnosti".
Probaj se prebaciti  kod dr. Vlastelića ili Vlašića, važno je da ti budeš zadovoljna.

----------


## sara38

Dani žao mi je. Naš dr. V nam je uvijek sve objasnio kad bi ga pitali. Zadnji puta mi je na ekranu pokazao folikule, kako su dobri, end. savršen, itd. Na transferu također. Nakon neuspjeha  razgovor s njim je došao kao melem, nada za sljedeći postupak.

----------


## tigrical

Vidim ja da je ponovo vrijeme za kavu, pa da se napričamo i potužimo jedna drugoj!

----------


## kika83

Probaj se prebaciti  kod dr. Vlastelića ili Vlašića, važno je da ti budeš zadovoljna.

Potpuno se slažem. Ja osobno takvo ponašanje nebi trpila.

----------


## sara38

> Vidim ja da je ponovo vrijeme za kavu, pa da se napričamo i potužimo jedna drugoj!


Ajmo!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* dr. Radončić je jednoj curi koja je imala situaciju kao ti (prokrvarila brzo nakon FET-a) odgovorio slijedeće... Najčešće je krvarenje kod ciklusa s većim brojem jajnih stanica ili ako Utrogestan nije dovoljan (ispada itd.). U trećoj grupi se na žalost ne zna zbog čega krvare žene nakon FET-a i to ranije nego uobičajeno.


 tigrical meni je dr otvoreno rekao vasa gripa je ubila vase dijete,nista drugo....da vas nije zadesila vjerujem da bi bilo sve ok. a ja i temp imala,jos kad je to cuo...kaze da je to najgore sta moze biti za implantaciju

*mayica01* draga moja drzim fige za sutra da sto lakse prodje....pusa :Heart:

----------


## kika83

> Vidim ja da je ponovo vrijeme za kavu, pa da se napričamo i potužimo jedna drugoj!


 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82* znaci ti si pribiljezena za srpanj opet?kad su te upisali?ne kuzim zasto sam ja dobila takav odg.....

----------


## dani82

*BaryRi* nisam ti ni stigla od cijele zbrke napisat da mi je žao što ni tebi nije uspjelo  :Sad:   Ja sam dobila srpanj jer sam ja prvenstveno bila u prirodnjaku a ti u stimulaciji, pa zato ti moraš čekat 6 mjeseci a ja ne, a koliko sam ja shvatila tvoj dr ima najveći broj pacijenttica pa je tako i red za čekanje duži.

Ima li smisla prijavljivati se sad kod nekaog drugog doktora i onda završiti na punkciji, transferu kod doktora od kojeg si otišla?

Kava, kava  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kika83

Ima li smisla prijavljivati se sad kod nekaog drugog doktora i onda završiti na punkciji, transferu kod doktora od kojeg si otišla?

Pazi da ona tebe tako dobro niti nepoznaje jer nisi dugo kod nje. A i sama je rekla da nisi njena pacijentica

----------


## kika83

> Ima li smisla prijavljivati se sad kod nekaog drugog doktora i onda završiti na punkciji, transferu kod doktora od kojeg si otišla?
> 
> Pazi da ona tebe tako dobro niti nepoznaje jer nisi dugo kod nje. A i sama je rekla da nisi njena pacijentica


Da nadodam,ja sam kod V više od godinu dana i nikad mi se nije desilo da me netko drugi pregledavao, radio uzv itd... uvijek samo on i to mi se kod njega sviđa :Grin:  A i da ti bude slučajno boli te briga, kaži joj otvoreno da te razočarala pa nek vidi kakva je i da pacijenti bježe od nje :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kika83

Moje brljavljenje prestalo, samo nek tako ostane do ned navečer :Smile: 
Odoh ja na frizuricu, da se barem malo dobro osjećam  :Grin: 
Pusa drage moje :Kiss:   :Bye:

----------


## vita22

Dani s obzirom da je nikad nema nije neka vjerojatnost da će te baš ona zadesit............kava ......... :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## barbyRI

> *BaryRi* nisam ti ni stigla od cijele zbrke napisat da mi je žao što ni tebi nije uspjelo  Ja sam dobila srpanj jer sam ja prvenstveno bila u prirodnjaku a ti u stimulaciji, pa zato ti moraš čekat 6 mjeseci a ja ne, a koliko sam ja shvatila tvoj dr ima najveći broj pacijenttica pa je tako i red za čekanje duži.
> 
> Ima li smisla prijavljivati se sad kod nekaog drugog doktora i onda završiti na punkciji, transferu kod doktora od kojeg si otišla?
> 
> Kava, kava


dani stvar je u tome sta mene uopce nije htjeo narucit ni za koji mjesec jel da je stanje katastrofalno sta se tice financija za MPO.znam da posto sam bila u stimulaciji i dugom protokolu da mora proc oko 6mj.to me najvise brine sta se nemam cemu nadat ni ocekivat taj dan kad idem na ponovni postupak... :Crying or Very sad: 

a za ove smrzlice u 4.mj nema puno nade kao sta je rekao i dr vlastelic mi da ni on to iz zamrznute bas ne voli da su male sanse ali da nemamo sta izgubit da bolje probamo nego da sjedimo prekrizenih ruku.
mozes ti drugog dr trazit sta te briga ja cu isto kad ode vlastelic u penziju prebacit se vlasicu.mene kad god sam narucena bila, uvijek me isto primio vlastelic mislim da je to u redu ipak je upoznat u sve skupa i u cijelu situaciju... bas sam jutros gledala ocu te vidjet na nuklearnoj gdje.... :Smile:

----------


## lucija83

*BarbyRi* stvarno mi je žao što nije uspijelo ali evo malo čarobnih vibrica da idući uspije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!
*Kika83* nadam se da je ovaj mjesec tvoj dobitni evo i za tebe malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!!
*Mayica01* drzim fige da sutra bude sve u redu ~~~~~~~~!!!!!!
*Diabolica* kako si nam naša trudnice ???!!!!!!
*Dani82* vibriram do neba da srpanj bude tvoj mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!
*Vita22* bit ces ti nasa pobjednica 12.03 evo i za tebe malo ~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!
*Sara38* doci ce i tvoj dan kad ces nam objaviti prekrasnu betu vibriram sto prije~~~~~~~~~~~!!
*Amalka* uživaj u trudnoci i želim ti da ti prodje sve skolski !!!!
*Ceres, Loks, Tigrical, Ameli, Tia, Kikica i* svim curama šaljem lijepe i velike pozdrave od mene i male Gabriele...

----------


## cranky

*BarbyRi* tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  da ti ne mogu opisat, ali evo možda ti postaneš prva riječka trudnica od zmrzlića  :Klap: 

Što se tiče mojih iskustava, pa ima ih i "loših" i dobrih na humanoj. Čekanje, to me ubija jedino ustvari. Do sad mi se samo jednom desilo da sam folikulometriju obavila unutar sat vremena od kad sam došla tamo  :Sad:  ali s druge strane za dr V imam samo riječi hvale, a i sestre su super, pogotovo u usporedbi s bilo kojim drugim odjelom.
Dok nisam došla na humanu sam se osjećala kao broj, tamo su me prvi put primili kao ženu s problemom i nitko mi nije rekao da se opustim. Je, katastrofa je to što dr radi 7 poslova u isto vrijeme, ali ja im svima tamo u stvari skidam kapu na trudu i odnosu. S ovime što im ova država daje..... Moglo bi, na žalost, bit i puuunooo gore.


Btw, predložila sam na temi kavica 13.03. u 16 sati na starom mjestu  :Wink: 

I sad još puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima trebaju  :Heart:

----------


## innu

*kavica, bravo!!!!
barbyri* poludim kad vidim ovakve situacije, a ima ih, nažalost, zbilja ti želim da se čim prije oporaviš i kreneš s postupkom dalje!
*dani* ja sam ti godinama na humanoj u ri i ako ti to išta znači dotičnu nisam nikad ni vidjela, i svaki put kad mi se nešto radilo radio mi je moj doktor s kojim sam uistinu zadovoljna, i imam potpuno povjerenje u nega, ima tu mana, doć do njega ti je ravno čudu, ali kad sjediš za njegovim stolom sluša samo tebe i točno zna o čemu se radi! a uostalom imaš potpuno pravo mijenjati doktora s kojim nisi zadovoljna, da ne govorim o tome što ona tvrdi da nema pojma tko si, uistinu profesionalno!
*kika* zovi i zovi, vikendom su ti oni sigurno dole, meni su bar bili!
cure, žene, suborke, za sve vaše trbuhe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

Dani82, ja te mogu samo potpisati kad se radi o dotično osobi i to je jedan od razloga stalnog grča u želucu pri pomisli da moram u Rijeku. Osim na humanoj imala sam jako loša iskustva na laparoskopiji, ali o tome sam već pisala. Jedna od izjava koja me se posebno dojmila tokm boravka u bolnici bila je : Šta paničarite, pa imate endometriozu, od toga vam se ne umire! I to je bilo na hodniku, u posjetu nikad nija bila...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svojevremeno dok sam bila na humanoj u RI, vodio me dr. Vlastelić i puno puta bi me netko drugi pregledavao i obavljao postupke što mi nije baš bilo uredu, ali opet nisam se mogla buniti kad je kod njih takva organizacija, tko je taj dan dežuran taj dr. obavlja postupak (ako je vikend) a mene bio obično dopao vikend, ili je dr. morao na operaciju i sl.
Mislim da bi dr. koji rade MPO trebali raditi isključivo to a ne svašta pomalo pa onda dođeš svaki put u ruke kod nekog drugog... 
A što se tiče sestara nikad neću zaboraviti sestru Miru i njezinu neljubaznost, jedanput smo došli ja i mm na AIH u 8 kako nam je dr. rekao i čekali do nekih 10 i pol nitko nas nije prozvao, svi se izredali za folikumetrije a mi niti dali uzorak niti to obavili, onda sam pokucala na vrata da pitam što je s nama, pa mi je sestra Mira odbrusila da nek čekam a kad sam joj rekla da sam za AIH onda se razderala na mene na hodniku da gdje smo mi bili jer nas je ona prozvala... ja sam rekla da smo od 8 ujutro tu kako nam je dr. i rekao i da čekamo i onda je usljedilo još valjda 5 min. prepirke i tek mu je onda dala čašicu da obavi što ima.
Bila sam toliko bijesna da sam zamalo otišla van iz bolnice... mislim od kud joj pravo da se tako izderava na pacijente???
A to joj nije bilo prvi put, masu ljudi koji bi došli nešto pitati na ona vrata bi tako neljubazno otkantala u stilu "Što sad vi hoćete", mislim da nekim osobama više nije mjesto u bolnici ako su preživčan za to, meni je bitno da su sestre ili dr. stručni u svom poslu ali prije svega da su i humani (kao što se i zove onaj odjel na kom rade)!!!

----------


## Amalka

....potpuno se slažem s tobom Mali Mimi...loša organizacija upravo i nastaje zbog takvog ponašanja određenih medicinskih sestara koje se upravo tu i nalaze da bi to poboljšale...dovoljno da jednu lošu staviš kao "glavnu"na odjel za organizaciju i svi pate,doktori,ostatak osoblja i na žalost pacjenti....a o ponašanju,čak je i svaka riječ suvišna...kad bi takv e znale da ih je lako zamijeniti i da na birou ima jako puno medicinskih sestara koje ih mogu adekvatno zamijeniti,da vidiš kako bi pazile na svoj posao i bile puno profesionalnije....šta znači profesionalnost?!...ne mora se ona nama klanjati,nego kad dođe pacjent da ne znaš da li je njoj dan "D"ili ne...na žalost mnogima je očito stalno dan "D"....opet kažem svaka čast pojedincima,nisu sve iste,ali sve manje je i i manje takvih dobrih koji znaju da se bave humanim poslom...mislim tu na bolničko osoblje na svim odijelima...

----------


## missixty

Cure moje drage, oprostite što upadam ovako kao padobranac. Naša borba sa neplodnošću traje već 4 godine i na postupke odlazim u Zg već 1,5 god.,u polikliniku Podobnik, pa stoga zapravo ne spadam ovdje. Ali kako sam iz Rijeke imam jedno pitanje. Da li u Rijeci postoji neki dobar endokrinolog koji je specijaliziran i za neplodnost, odnosno na području hormonalnog disbalansa (PCOS). Može biti i privatnik. Znam da tražim previše, ali ne znam kome da se obratim sa nalazima. 
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem. 
(oprostite na off-topicu)

----------


## zedra

missixty, imaš p.p.

----------


## barbyRI

pozz cure!
slazem se da ovdje u R svasta se dogadja.ali sta cemo moramo se pretrpit,ne smijes nista reci,odbrusit im odmah te gledaju popreko...na dr vlastelica nikad niam imala ni jednu zamjerku,boljeg i ljubaznijeg nisam mogla naci.tocno se vidi da sve zajedno sa pacijenticom prolazi,ako je nesto dobro to pokaze ,svoje zadovoljstvo,isto tako i ako je nesto lose u pitanju bude bas tuzan,bude mu krivo...ja sam u cetvrtak bila van sebe,tuzna za nis me nije bilo volja,i vidjela sma kako je njemu bilo krivo.. a taj dan je imao strasnu navalu,te operacije,te porod,te predavanja mogao je biti drzak,bezobrazan i sve ostalo kako bi vecina njih i bila,ali on nije bio takav...a sta se tice sestara znaju biti dosta odrijesite,zivcane,kao da mi iz vica dolazimo tamo...pogotovo sestra mira ona je najglasnija a li moram priznat da sam ju prvi put na punkciji i transferu vidjela u drugacijem izdanju.bila je onako smirena,cak i draga... :Very Happy: 
ima nesto sta sam vam zaboravila ispricat,onaj dan kad sam bila tamo 7 sati cekala pricala sam sa jednom curom koja vec vise od 4 god dolazi tamo,kaze da je cula kako zene pricaju,cak je spominjala net da je tamo procitala da se postotak uspjesnosti postupaka smanjio u zadnjih godinu dana od kad je dosla tamo radit ona mlada biologica,cura stvarno ima mozda oko 25 god...da su se zene pobunile da od kad je ona da manje ostaju trudne a kad je3 neka druga bila da je bio veci postotak...
ja cu sad vidjet kako stvari stoje i ako stavrno ne bude ovdje tremina uskoro otici cu u ZG.nista me ne kosta...zao mi je jako jel sam naucila na dr vlastelica ali moram krenut dalje....   a ministru po ne znam koji put hvala sta nas sve vise rastuzuje i izivljava se na nama :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Barby RI ja ti ne bih preporučila VV, (vidjela sam da si o njima pisala kao alternativi) jer sam i ja tamo prešla nakon odrađena 2 IVF u Ri i opet sam morala čekati god. dana na pvri stimulirani postupak, a sada sa svim ovim sr... koje se događaju tko zna možda i više, tako da dobro razmisli prije nego odeš tamo, inače su dr. i sestre super, ali gužve su prevelike kad sam zadnji put bila tamo odrađivali su od 10 do 20 punkcija dnevno i još plus transferi sad se sve to smanjilo ali kako cure pišu to je radi lijekova kojih nema trenutno na raspolaganju.

----------


## Vojvođanka

pa...kad ste se već raspisale da se i ja pridružim na temu...
u postupcima-pretragama smo od 2006 i svako toliko sam u čekaoni na humanoj
prve dvije godine su bile UŽASNE jer nisam znala za ovaj forum 
sestra Mira me je ubijala u pojam svojom neljubaznošću, a tek guuužve (ovo sada je mačji kašalj  :Razz: ),  neznam kako sam ih preživjela  :Shock: 
jedine informacije o postupcima i šta se na njima uopće radi sam saznala iz knjiga.....dr. Vlastelić je super ali škrt na informacijama, on ne govori a ja nisam znala što da ga uopće pitam...napravila sam 2 AIH dok sam bila u totalnoj banani i onda sam pukla i uzela pauzu....nisam više mogla podneti taj odnos prema pacjentima...čak sam razmišljala da od svega odustanem....
onda sam došla na rodu i od tad je sve lakše  :Very Happy:  
kad smo bili na psihološkom testiranju, ili kako se već zove, rekla sam ovo sve psihologici koja je branila sestre i da mi njihove nervozne ispade nesmijemo uzimati osobno i k srcu (ma nemoj!!) a da su forumi loši jer se tamo šire dezinformacije i da je bilo parova koji su odustali od svega kada bi pročitali što se piše na forumima!!!!!!!  ha????????
po meni  bi bilo najbolje da se u čekaonici zaljepi plakat s rodinim stranicama (betu ne čitam pa neznam što se tamo dešava) tako da se novi parovi odmah prijave i pitaju šta ih zanima - uštedjeli bi si vrijeme i živce

----------


## barbyRI

> Barby RI ja ti ne bih preporučila VV, (vidjela sam da si o njima pisala kao alternativi) jer sam i ja tamo prešla nakon odrađena 2 IVF u Ri i opet sam morala čekati god. dana na pvri stimulirani postupak, a sada sa svim ovim sr... koje se događaju tko zna možda i više, tako da dobro razmisli prije nego odeš tamo, inače su dr. i sestre super, ali gužve su prevelike kad sam zadnji put bila tamo odrađivali su od 10 do 20 punkcija dnevno i još plus transferi sad se sve to smanjilo ali kako cure pišu to je radi lijekova kojih nema trenutno na raspolaganju.


ne mora biti VV moze i druga bolnica petrova ili u kojoj vec rade MPO.vidjet cu kako stvari stoje,kad budem sad u 4.mj isla pa cu ozbiljnije porazgovarat sa dr. 

cure jel koja od vas vracala smrzlice?kako to uopc eide? dragi da svoje plivace i onda transfer jelda? a nisam pametna sta da radim?dal da pokusam,mislim da nemam sta izgubit... :Rolling Eyes: 

*mayica01* kako je draga jel te buba jos nakon punkcije?kad moras zvat laboratorij? drzim fige za puno js.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

*vojvođanka* potpuno se slažem s tobom, čak sam i sličnu situaciju imala sama sa sobom što se tiče pauze (možda će ovo nekom zvučat sebično), zbilja mi je bilo potrebno vremena da se sama sa sobom dogovorim kako dalje kad sam saznala da neću samo tako prirodnim putem doć do svoje bebe. šta se tiče dezinformacija, više sam ih čula od susjeda(ne mislim baš doslovno)-tipa opusti se, ne misli na to, šta će ti doktori, vi samo previše mislite na to....ovdje na forumu možda pojedinci i lupaju gluposti, ali cjelokupna ideja je pozitivna, i zbilja mogu reći da je (bar meni) od velike pomoći. svugdje možemo dobit dezinformacije, što ne znači da ćemo ih poslušat i slijepo ih slijedit! (moje skromno mišljenje)
*mayica~~~~~~~~*evo ti malo za tvoje js!

----------


## Mali Mimi

*barby Ri* raspitaj se prije dali ti se to broji kao besplatni pokušaj neki govore da se broji drugi da ne... doktor ti je i sam rekao da su šanse da se oplodi 3-5% pa realno gledajući tu statistiku mala je šansa da se oplode i da uopće dođe do transfera (zato se i izbjegava zamrzavati jer su troškovi veliki a uspjeh mali).
Dakle ja bi se, da sam na tvom mjestu, raspitala prvo da li će mi i to brojati kao iskorišteni postupak, a ako bude odgovor da, onda bi razmislila još malo

----------


## Mali Mimi

Imaš i  temu zamrzavanje jajnih stanica na Rodinim stranicama pretraži

----------


## kika83

Cure ja dobila M jutros, sutra sam na uzv. Držite fige da nema ciste i da me ne sprde doma zbog Milinovića  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Mayica za tulum u labosu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Držim fige sutra :Wink: 
Svima šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## mayica01

cure hvala na dobrim vibrama..  :Smile: )
sutra zovem lab. pa budemo vidjeli dal je bio dobar tulum preko vikenda  :Smile: )
kikaa sretno na pregledu sutra..barby kika dani innu mali mimi..ma svima velika pusa i sretno ..

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* sretno sutra na uzv! Nadam se da će sve biti o.k.
*mayica01* sigurno je bio odličan tulum!

----------


## barbyRI

> *barby Ri* raspitaj se prije dali ti se to broji kao besplatni pokušaj neki govore da se broji drugi da ne... doktor ti je i sam rekao da su šanse da se oplodi 3-5% pa realno gledajući tu statistiku mala je šansa da se oplode i da uopće dođe do transfera (zato se i izbjegava zamrzavati jer su troškovi veliki a uspjeh mali).
> Dakle ja bi se, da sam na tvom mjestu, raspitala prvo da li će mi i to brojati kao iskorišteni postupak, a ako bude odgovor da, onda bi razmislila još malo


koliko sam ja skuzila dr to se valjda ne broji kao  postupak.ako da naravno da necu ondapristat kad su sanse tako male....
*mayica01* drzim fige za sutra....javi kako je proslo!!!!
cure meni je danas 7 dan od kad sam prokrvarila i jos krvarim,bome sam se ovaj put iscistila,ec ne znam ni sama koliko godina nisam krvarila vise od 2 dana..

----------


## cranky

*kika83* za dobar pregled ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mayica01* da je tulum bio totalni dernek  :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ostalima velike  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

draga barby, vidim da spominješ smrzliće, a vjerujem da imaš zamrznute jajne stanice, a ne smrzliće (zamrznute zametke), 
tigrica i sara, šaljem puse i svima ostalima držim fige.

----------


## sara38

> draga barby, vidim da spominješ smrzliće, a vjerujem da imaš zamrznute jajne stanice, a ne smrzliće (zamrznute zametke), 
> tigrica i sara, šaljem puse i svima ostalima držim fige.


Mare  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika, sada si već sigurno obavila uzv pa se nadam da je sve ok i da krećeš odmah u postupak!  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

Svim dragim suborkama pogotovo vama s ove teme želim sretan dan žena i da uskoro sve budemo mamice.......... :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## staff

sretan dan žena svima, pa da ubrzo to pređe i u nešto više :Wink:  mi smi u rijeci i imam punkciju u četvrtak. jutros mi je na folikulometriji dr. Vlašić rekao da imam 4-5 folikula u lijevom i još nekoliko u desnom jajniku... pasad neznam da li se smije i jeli bed da ga pitam postoji li mogućnost anestezije pri punkciji, jer sam jako teško podnijela HSG...što vi mislite o tom, jer je jedna cura danas na punkciji i dat će joj anesteziju na 6 jajanih stanica...pa sad?

----------


## kika83

Ništa od mog postupka ovaj mjesec :Sad:  Imam cistu od 6cm. 22.3 sam opet na uzv i ako bude pukla do onda šta čisto sumljam idem u 4mj u postupak a ako ne pukne moram opet na laparoskopiju. Slomljena sam... znala sam da če me opet zakačit. Pusa svima

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* jooooj, užas! Zašto odmah na laparo? A Dabrostoni?

----------


## barbyRI

> draga barby, vidim da spominješ smrzliće, a vjerujem da imaš zamrznute jajne stanice, a ne smrzliće (zamrznute zametke), 
> tigrica i sara, šaljem puse i svima ostalima držim fige.


da js,krivo sam se izrazila :Smile: 
i ja zelim svima sretan dan zena i da sve cim prije postanemo mamice.... :Very Happy: 

meni danas konacno prestaju stvari,dosta je i bilo nakon 8 dana krvarenja.

*mayica01* sretno u cetvrtak da ovaj put bude dobitan :Very Happy:

----------


## staff

sretno s transferom i poslije, možeš li mi reći da li si pitala za anesteziju tijekom punkcije...ja sam kod dr Vlašića pa nezna da li je neprimjereno da ga to pitam treba mi biti punkcija u četvrtak..a imam oko 5 j.s

----------


## cranky

Jooj *kika83* baš mi je žao  :Sad:  Nadam se da ti ipak neće trebat laparo.

Drage moje sretan vam dan žena  :Zaljubljen: 


Javljajte se tamo za kavicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## barbyRI

*kika83* zao mi je...nadam se  da ce se cista uskoro povuci i da ces u 4.mj moci u postupak

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* jooooj, užas! Zašto odmah na laparo? A Dabrostoni?


Ja sam svaki mjesec na dabrostonima tako da nije baš pomoglo sada, jer danas mi je 2dc a već je tako velika. Što više bude rasla to su veće šanse da mi okrene jajnik i tek onda bi bilo sr... Zato i idem na kontrolu za 15dana da vidi situaciju, dali se povećava ili če možda puknut. Iako ciste pucaju s mengom. Vidjet čemo.

----------


## barbyRI

kika puknut ce sa mengom vidjet ces,meni su uvijek tako.....
cure sta je sa* diabolicom* nema je nista danima cut?

----------


## kika83

Barby nije meni ovo prvi put da ja imam cistu, tako da znam kako to kod mene ide. Sa prošlom sam se borila 3,4 ciklusa i nije htjela puknuti i zato sam završila pod nožem ali su mi tumorski markeri bili ok. Ova je došla sigurno prošli mj nakon ovulacije i nije puknula sad s mengom jer je očito "tvrdoglava". Vidjet čemo za 15 dana situaciju.

----------


## cranky

*kika83* ajde nek zločestoća od ciste pukne pa da ideš u postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* kužim. Ja sam je imala i dr. je htio operirat, a moja primarna gin. nije dala, pa sam čekala par mjeseci, Dabroston i otišla sama, ali meni se nije žurilo u postupak, tad sam imala pauzu, a prije toga sam bila već dva puta operirana, pa nisam htjela opet. Držim fige da sve bude o.k.

----------


## kika83

Tigrical neželim niti ja opet pod nož. Tek če mi biti godina dana da sam bila na laparo.Ali neželim niti čekati 3,4 ciklusa pa nek ne pukne svejedno ču morati i onda oporavak 3 mj prije stumulacije i eto već če nam 2011 pokucat na vrata.
Ipak se nekako nadam da če puknut ako ne sad, onda sa idućom mengom. Nije on meni odmah reko idući mj idete na operaciju ali ako bude i dalje rasla dovodi me u rizičnu situaciju, neželim jajnik izgubit. Da je sad bila oko 2,3 cm onda nebi još ni spominjao laparo ali ona je već 6cm i za 15 dana može biti i 8,9cm šta mi se več i desilo.
Tako sam tužna i slomljena danas, užasan mi je dan. Toliko sam čekala ovaj postupak i opet sam na početku priče. A valjda če sutra biti bolje.

----------


## loks

> sretan dan žena svima, pa da ubrzo to pređe i u nešto više mi smi u rijeci i imam punkciju u četvrtak. jutros mi je na folikulometriji dr. Vlašić rekao da imam 4-5 folikula u lijevom i još nekoliko u desnom jajniku... pasad neznam da li se smije i jeli bed da ga pitam postoji li mogućnost anestezije pri punkciji, jer sam jako teško podnijela HSG...što vi mislite o tom, jer je jedna cura danas na punkciji i dat će joj anesteziju na 6 jajanih stanica...pa sad?


mi smo sad u 4mj. bili na konz kod dr. Vlastelića i rekao je da anesteziju daju ako je preko 5 folikula,ako pacijentica želi naravno. tako da slobodno pitaj, a možda ti dr i sam predloži

----------


## loks

dal netko zna dal mi imamo pravo na putne troškove ako nismo i Ri?

----------


## kika83

> dal netko zna dal mi imamo pravo na putne troškove ako nismo i Ri?


Ako ti je Rijeka najbliži bolnički centar di rade IVF postupke, mislim ako to nerade u tvom gradu onda da, ja sam iz Pule, u Pu nerade IVF postupke, najbliža mi je Rijeka i dobivam putne troškove svaki put kad idem.

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika baš mi je krivo da je tako i potpuno te razumijem jer posljednjih dana i ja živim isti strah i strah me otići na uzv da mi ne potvrde sumnje pa ga odgađam a u ponedeljak bi trebala početi sa supresijom. Ne znam šta ću sa sobom ako dođe do toga-čini mi se da bi se mogla samo vtiti u krug. Kada su mi vadili cistu u 12 mjesecu ona im je pukla i rasula se po trbušnoj šupljini pa ne želim ni pomišljati što bi sada sve moglo biti sa priraslicama-a samo bog zna da li su i koliko kvalitetno očistili priraslice na laparoskopiji. Pomisao da bi mogla uskoro na još jednu laparo me užasava posebno zato što su mi prilikom operacije nešto oštetili kod prepone i još uvijek trpim posljedice toga...Ma bit će sve ok, mora biti...to nam želim!

----------


## loks

hvala kika83, to sam si i mislila. slučajno sam saznala, dok mi ginekologica to mudro prešučuje, ne razumijem zašto je takva. ama baš u ničemu mi ne želi izaći u susret...joj moram mijenjat tu ženu, izluđuje me

----------


## diabolica

Pozzzz cure drage....
vidim da se pitate gdje sam nestala...ma tu sam ja, stalno sa vama, čitam vas i bodrim u sebi ali jednostavno ne znam šta da mislim jer JA STALNO SPAVAM! Već me to zabrinjava....ujutro odspavam i samo se okrenem, doručkujem i opet mi se spava....kažu svi da je to normalno, da djeca crpe energiju!  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Moj slijedeći UZV je u ponedjeljak 15.03. a 16.03. idem kod dr. V da on to sve potvrdi. 
*Kika84* žao mi je....glavu gore, molim te i budi pozitivna....mora se jednom okrenuti na dobro.
*Mayica* želim ti da ti se stanice lijepo razvijaju a transfer da bude uspješan.
*Vita22* jedva čekam tvoju betu, da bude veeelika! :Very Happy: 
*Innu, Cranky, Tigrical, Sara38, Dani82, GIZMOS, BarbyRI* i sve koje sam možda zaboravila šaljem vam veeeliki :Love:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~za sve šta vam treba!

----------


## loks

kika83 imaš pp

----------


## skandy

> dal netko zna dal mi imamo pravo na putne troškove ako nismo i Ri?


 
ja sam udaljena od RI cc 40 km i  imam pravo na putne troškove

inače ,to je jedina stvar u kojoj mi je  moja gin.izašla u susret(bez da sam je  pitala) :Naklon:

----------


## cranky

Drage moje ja sam već počela lagano ludit  :Rolling Eyes:  a tek je 8dpo. Imam čak i manje umišljenih simptoma  :Laughing:  nego inače tako da uopće ne znam šta di mislim.

Btw, *pitanjce o utrićima* za vas iskusnije: dobila sam 2 kutije i to je za 10 dana. Dr V mi je rekao da ih počnem stavljat isti dan kad je bio AIH, 3x2. Ja bi znači sutra trebala stavit zadnje i to bi bilo to. E sad moje pitanje, šta nije to malo prerano da ih prestanem stavljat (srećom imam još 2 kutije od prošlog puta kad ih nisam stavljala  :Wink:  ) šta ako mi zbog pada progesterona sve ode kvragu? Da ja nastavim s njima bar do 13, 14 dpo? 

Kad nam *Vita22* vadi ß? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

*Cranky* ginekolozima je običaj davati 2 kutije utrića, jer toliko smiju izdat na jedan recept.... to nikako ne znači da ti trebaš prestat s utrićima, nego obavezno moraš nastavit i to sve do kraja 1. tromjesečja ili u goroj varijanti do negativne bete.... znači samo ti i dalje stavljaj utriće  :Wink: ž

Svim mojim Riječankama jedna veeeelika  :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

meni jr dr rekao da ako zatrudnim da ga moram uzimat sve tamo 13tj....
cure ja ne znam sta je ovo doslo,sve sami spontani u zadnje vrijeme,nikome da ide sve po spagi....od bratica cura,25 god trudna 11 i pol tj. sve ok bilo i prosi tj ide kod ginek,kaze jako vam se spustila maternica,moze bit opasno,znate morate na kiretazu...jucer pocela krvarit i evo danas u kbc na kiretazi...strasno!   a jos smo se neki dan kao veselile kako cemo skupa bit trudne...a ono i meni i njoj propalo..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tigrical

Cure ponovo smo otvorile temu Riječka kavica, javljajte se tamo...dobrodošli svi!

----------


## loks

*cranky*, pitaj gin da ti da recept koji se razlikuje od običnog po tome šta ti da 6 kutija utrića. ideš u apoteku i oni ti uzmu taj recept al ti daju potvrdu na osnovu koje dobiješ 2 kutije pa još 2 pa još 2. samo šta pauza između tih podizanja mora biti 10 dana, znači ne mogu ti dat svih 6 kutija odjednom...al sam zakomplicirala...nadam se da si skužila. meni su takvi recepti stvarno uštedjeli puno vremena

----------


## loks

> Cure ponovo smo otvorile temu Riječka kavica, javljajte se tamo...dobrodošli svi!


di je ta riječka kavica i kada? di to mogu vidjet? možda bi se pridružila ako je izvedivo :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*loks* kava je 13.03. u 16,00 sati u Premieru. Vidi na temu Riječka kavica... pa svrati

----------


## cranky

> *cranky*, pitaj gin da ti da recept koji se razlikuje od običnog po tome šta ti da 6 kutija utrića. ideš u apoteku i oni ti uzmu taj recept al ti daju potvrdu na osnovu koje dobiješ 2 kutije pa još 2 pa još 2. samo šta pauza između tih podizanja mora biti 10 dana, znači ne mogu ti dat svih 6 kutija odjednom...al sam zakomplicirala...nadam se da si skužila. meni su takvi recepti stvarno uštedjeli puno vremena


Nisi zakomplicirala, hvala  :Wink:  Za sad ih imam do piš piš pa ću onad vidjet šta dalje  :Embarassed:

----------


## diabolica

*Mayica* sretno danas na transferu evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da se što prije uhvate!!!
*Vita22* jedva čekam tvoju Betu!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Dosta mi je biti samoj u ekipi trudnica!
*Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku Betu!
Rijeka se malo uspavala (na žalost)  :Sad:  nije više onako burno kao u veljači....gdje ste cure, javljate se kako stoje stvari.....
*Innu* kako ti stojiš?
Riječanke šaljem vam veeeeliki :Love:

----------


## loks

uspavane su cure...čuvaju riječi za subotnju kavicu...želim vam lijepo druženje!

----------


## barbyRI

pozz!

*mayica01* kako je proslo danas?javi.....
ja danas dobila nalaze stitinjace,sve je ok,tsh mi je 0,90 sve u granicama normale,nije opet podivljao.ajde bar nesto pozitivno. :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

stvarno smo se malo uspavale, neka, bit će na kavici veselo!!! trudnice naša, već će ti se netko pridružiti s trbuhom, kao npr vita ili cranky, one su nekako sad na redu prve, pa slijedimo redom da ne nabrajam mi..... pa kad smo kod toga, cure, mislite ubacit testić koji ili se čeka beta? ja sam vam popila svoju turu antibiotika, i u pon. brisevi... (šta da vam kažem, nadam se da je pokrepivala)! svima vama pusa, pozdrav!

----------


## kika83

Innu nadam se da je beštija otišla :Yes: 
BarbyRI super za nalaz :Klap: 
Cranky i Vita22 želim vam ogromne bete :Heart: 
Tigrical  :Kiss: 
Gizmos draga nadam se da če biti sve ok na uzv i da češ dobit svoju mariborsku bebicu.
Svim ostalim curama šaljem veliki pozdrav i pusu i ~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba cure. :Bye:

----------


## barbyRI

cure jeste cule kako je zena sa 54.god trudna,ceka blizancice,isla je na MPO u cesku.a vec jedno dijete je rodila isto potpmognutom u ceskoj.inace ima vec 8 djece,najstarije od 33 god.i prije 6 god je usla u menopauzu. znaci moramo imat nade,vjere..... :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Nismo se uspavale, čekamo nove bete... nove postupke...!!! Po forumu kao da se ništa trenutno ne događa u KBC Ri? Sutra je kava, pa ćemo se naćakulat! Pusa svima i dođite!

----------


## barbyRI

di nam je Vita,jel javila kome rezultat bete?drzim fige za veliku betu :Very Happy: 
mene danas tako jako zabolilo u desnom jajniku,bas sam bila vani,tako da me preznojilo,morala sam sjest u park na klupu dok me ne prestane,imala sam osjecaj da cu se srusit od boli.i trajalo jedno 10ak min digla se,nastavila hodat i sve ok.sta je to moglo biti?jel to moguce da je nakon transfera tako ili?
dva dana vec primjetim sluz kao ovulacija ,jedino ako mi nije ta bol od ovulacije,ali tako jaka... :Rolling Eyes: 
*mayica01* odmaraj i cuvaj svoju mrvicu!!! :Love:

----------


## duba13

*barbyRI* meni je danas 10 dpt i isto me bole jajnici za poludit pogotovo kad stavim utriće,pa više ni sama ne znam da li da ih više stavljam ili ne,tebi je popustilo,a meni traje duže vrijeme,da li je to kome bilo?

----------


## Kadauna

> cure jeste cule kako je zena sa 54.god trudna,ceka blizancice,isla je na MPO u cesku.a vec jedno dijete je rodila isto potpmognutom u ceskoj.inace ima vec 8 djece,najstarije od 33 god.i prije 6 god je usla u menopauzu. znaci moramo imat nade,vjere.....


sorry, zbog ovakvih nas natpisa i fenomena neki smatraju freakovima, nas koji idemo na na umjetnu, jer je očito dovoljno umjetna da ženi koja je prije šest godina ušla u menopauzu i koja ima 54 g, osmero djece od kojih  najstarije ima 33g., može zanijeti u liberalnoj Češkoj. Mene ovakva vijest uopće ne usrećuje  :Sad: (

----------


## tigrical

*duba13* pridruži nam se sutra na kavi!

----------


## duba13

Rado bi se pridružila  kavi ali nisam u Rijeci,nažalost!  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> *barbyRI* meni je danas 10 dpt i isto me bole jajnici za poludit pogotovo kad stavim utriće,pa više ni sama ne znam da li da ih više stavljam ili ne,tebi je popustilo,a meni traje duže vrijeme,da li je to kome bilo?


mene je samo danas to zabolilo posteno iza transfera one dane nisam osjetila bas bolove.ali mislim ipak da mi je to znak ovulacije....
cure sta je sa *Vitom* jel vadila betu?

----------


## vita22

Evo mene drage moje ništa od nove trudnice beta negativna.........nisam se javila ovih dana jer sam bila malo u bedu jer mi je stigla vještica još u utorak.......a danas sam išla samo to potvrdit.....vidimo se sutra pa ćemo se napričat.....puse drage moje......

----------


## barbyRI

zao mi je vita..... :Crying or Very sad: 
idemo u nove pobjede.....jesi dogovorila sljedeci termin? sve mi ovo malo cudno...cure koje su iza mene bile na transferu dobile su termin a meni vlastelic reko da do daljnjega nista radi krize..ne kuzim nista.. i mayica01 mi kaze da je zapisana za 9.mj ako joj ovaj postupak ne uspije,danas joj rekli.jedva cekam da u 4.mj kad dobijem stvari odem na humanu i porazgovaram sa vlastelicem,ovo me ubija cekanje cekanje a ne znam kad cu i da li cu uopce na doci na red...... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ameli

vita22 žao mi je zbog tvoje negativne bete  :Love: 
želim vam da se lijepo načakulate na kavici i šaljem vam svima puno pozdrava!

----------


## tigrical

*Ameli* pridruži nam se na kavici...

----------


## tigrical

*vita22* žao mi je. Vidimo se danas, pa ćeš nam pričati

----------


## Ameli

tigrical voljela bi vam se pridružiti na kavici jer već imam osjećaj da vas svih poznam i baš bi voljela spojiti vaše riječi sa vašim licima, ali nažalost malo sam predaleko i najviše me zeza trajekt, ja da bi došla u rijeku moram potrošiti cca 300 kn, druga opcija je katamaran ali on kreće u 6.45 a vraća se već u 14.30 tako da niti njime ne mogu. nadam se da ću si uspjeti isplanirati jedan vikend u rijeci kada budete organizirale novu kavicu. pozdrav i lijep provod!

----------


## tigrical

Hvala *Ameli.* Imaš PP. Pusa!

----------


## GIZMOS

> zao mi je vita.....
> idemo u nove pobjede.....jesi dogovorila sljedeci termin? sve mi ovo malo cudno...cure koje su iza mene bile na transferu dobile su termin a meni vlastelic reko da do daljnjega nista radi krize..ne kuzim nista.. i mayica01 mi kaze da je zapisana za 9.mj ako joj ovaj postupak ne uspije,danas joj rekli.jedva cekam da u 4.mj kad dobijem stvari odem na humanu i porazgovaram sa vlastelicem,ovo me ubija cekanje cekanje a ne znam kad cu i da li cu uopce na doci na red......


Hej BarbyRi, ja mislim da ti doktor nije dao novi termin baš iz razloga što su ti zamrznuli jajne stanice što je i za očekivati i to objašnjava tvoje pitanje zašto drugima daje termin a tebi ne. To  zapravo i ima logike i zato se nemoj zabrinjavati previše. ako u 04 mjesecu odlučiš otići na postupak odnosno odmrzavanje jajnih stanica i ako tada ne uspije, ja sam sigurna da će te onda doktor upisati za dalje. Tu mi se čini da na neki način nemaš izbora bez obzira da li će se to brojati kao jedan od 6 postupaka jer ćeš na neki način biti prisiljena tako napraviti da bi mogla krenuti dalje. A i da imam bilo kakve šanse (čak 3-5%) ne bi se dvoumila...Ipak su to tvoje stanice i ipak su to tvoje potencijalne bebe (to je surova istina "hrvatske medicinske scena"i dok to ne promjenimo svi ćemo snositi posljedice). 

Vita22, drži se i naoružaj strpljenjem! Ostale cure....uživajte u lijepom vremenu i ukusnoj kavici (i ja bi rado s vama, ali dužnost zove)!

----------


## kika83

Slažem se sa Gizmos, to ti je isto postupak i zato nisi upisana za dalje.

----------


## barbyRI

cure ok,to kuzim...ali zasto mi je otvoreno odmah rekao, situacija je culi ste i sami u s vezi MPO u kaosu ne znamo kako cemo dalje...tako da ne zapisujemo do daljnjeg..i onda se tek na kraju razgovora sjetio da imam te zamrznute.tako da je to prije toga...ne znam necu sad razbijat glavu,idem lijepo tamo u 4.mj kad dobijem stvari pa cu sve znat vise.....
cure kako je bilo na kavici?ja nisam zao mi je stigla,imala sam druge obaveze vec dogovorene....je vas bilo puno?

----------


## cranky

Drage moje  :Sad:  na žalost ni lod mene ništa  :Crying or Very sad: 
Opet ona gnjusna bijelina na testu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diabolica

*cranky*  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

*cranky * Pusa!

----------


## dani82

*Cranky*  :Sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## innu

*cranky*, žao mi je!! :Love:

----------


## Kikica1

:Love:  zao mi je...

----------


## pak

Cure bas mi je zao drzite se  :Love: .

----------


## barbyRI

cranky,zao mi je.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cranky

Hvala vam drage moje  :Zaljubljen: 
Očito se ni ovaj put nije poklopio lav u biku u 17. kući u 9-tom mjesecu u konstelaciji sa venerom prema Jonasu  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sad čekam kučketinu da dođe pa da vidim šta će mi reć dr V, ali ako to i dalje bude 9. mjesec mislim da ću i ja put Ljubljane  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ameli

Cure pronašla sam jednu predivnu vijest na podforumu Čestitamo o jednoj našoj suborki sa kojom sam i ja ležala na kbc Rijeka nakon jednog transfera.
"Nakon 26 IVF-a paola konačno postala mama!!! 
S velikom radošću objavljujem vijest svim forumašicama, a posebno onima s Potpomognute, da naša forumašica *paola* nakon silnih godina čekanja konačno
u svom naručju drži svoje dijete.

Sinoć u 23.50 h rodio se mali Andro, težak 3.170 g i dugačak 51 cm.

Tata je bio s njima na porodu, paola se malo namučila, ali bitno je da je sve prošlo dobro i da su konačno postali tročlana obitelj."

----------


## tigrical

Čestitam Paoli, a malom Andri šaljem puse!

----------


## sara38

Paola čestitam od srca!
Cranky, draga,  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## loks

vita i cranky jako mi je žao. 
sigurna sam da nas svih čeka sreća samo ju je teško dočekati, al zato kad dođe je puno slađa! držte se cure i nadam se da je kavica u sub bila ugodno i super druženje!

----------


## kika83

Paola čestitke na malenom Andri :Klap: 

Cranky draga, tako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## barbyRI

> Cure pronašla sam jednu predivnu vijest na podforumu Čestitamo o jednoj našoj suborki sa kojom sam i ja ležala na kbc Rijeka nakon jednog transfera.
> "Nakon 26 IVF-a paola konačno postala mama!!! 
> S velikom radošću objavljujem vijest svim forumašicama, a posebno onima s Potpomognute, da naša forumašica *paola* nakon silnih godina čekanja konačno
> u svom naručju drži svoje dijete.
> 
> Sinoć u 23.50 h rodio se mali Andro, težak 3.170 g i dugačak 51 cm.
> 
> Tata je bio s njima na porodu, paola se malo namučila, ali bitno je da je sve prošlo dobro i da su konačno postali tročlana obitelj."


nakon 26? :Shock:  svaka cast,skidam zeni kapu..... :Klap: 
velika upornost i vjera da ce jednog dana ugledat svoju mrvicu.....isplatilo se! svaka cast paola i cestitke na malom princu! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vojvođanka

cranky stvarno mi je žao  :Sad: 
važno je da nastaviš planirati za dalje.....

[QUOTE=cranky;1571135]
Očito se ni ovaj put nije poklopio lav u biku u 17. kući u 9-tom mjesecu u konstelaciji sa venerom prema Jonasu  :Crying or Very sad: 
 ha, ha, sa ovim si me dobro nasmijala - ovako što ne postoji  :Laughing:

----------


## duba13

Čestitke *Paoli na malenom Andri*  :Klap:  *!!!!!!!!!!!!* Svaka čast na upornosti koja se  isplatila !!!!!!!!  Ja nažalost nisam dočekala svoju betu,dobila sam menzes još jučer !!!!!!! Više sreće idući put !!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Duba13* baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## vita22

Ej drage moje* Cranky* baš mi je žao i *Duba13* isto tako a bit će kad bude vrijeme,čestitke *Paoli* stvarno je to upornost..............drago mi je da sam vas vidjela ova je bila jako lijepa kavica......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

*Cranky i Duba13*  :Love: 
*Paoli* čestitam na bebi i veeeeeeeeeeeelikoj upornosti! Svaka čast! 26?! Brrrrrrr!!! :Naklon:

----------


## kika83

Duba13 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## innu

*Paoli* čestitke na malom *Andri*!!!!
*duba13* žao mi je, drži se, ajmo dalje....
cure, pozdrav svima vama i poljubac šaljem!!

----------


## lucija83

Paoli čestitke na malom Andri !!!!
duba13 i cranky jako mi je žao drž te se cure i u nove borbe za malog bebolinca !!!!!
Svima saljem lijepi pozdrav i da pitam dal tko zna ako je dr. Vlastelic sutra na humanoj ???

----------


## tigrical

*duba13* žao mi je

----------


## innu

*lucija83* krećeš?

----------


## lucija83

A da sutra sam tamo kod svoje ginekologice koja je blizu pa idem vidjeti ako je on tamo da se dogovorimo ili da me bar upise negdje.

----------


## innu

joj, super, ne znam da li je tamo, sretno ti bilo, da čim prije kreneš!!!

----------


## barbyRI

duba13 zao mi je... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Igolina1

pozdrav svima na temi, samo da javim jednu stvar koja je i mene mučila. postupci s odmrznutimjajnim stanicama se NE RAČUNAJU U 6 BESPLATNIH POSTUPAKA.

----------


## barbyRI

> pozdrav svima na temi, samo da javim jednu stvar koja je i mene mučila. postupci s odmrznutimjajnim stanicama se NE RAČUNAJU U 6 BESPLATNIH POSTUPAKA.


tnx na informaciji... :Smile:  bas me to zanimalo

----------


## Igolina1

mi krećemo u postupak sa odmrznutim stanicama nakon slijedeće mjesečnice pa ću vas obavještavati jer znam da nije bilo puno takvih postupaka općenito, nisam sigurna za rijeku. za početak, nakon mjesečnice ću uzimati klomifen da bi izazvali ovulaciju, inače nemam ovulacije u prirodnom ciklusu, nakon štoperice i pucanja folikula ide transfer nadamo se oplođenih odmrznutih stanica.

----------


## lucija83

*Innu*

----------


## loks

samo proba, oprostite, jer ne kužim kako staviti bilo šta u potpis

----------


## loks

skužila sam

----------


## barbyRI

> mi krećemo u postupak sa odmrznutim stanicama nakon slijedeće mjesečnice pa ću vas obavještavati jer znam da nije bilo puno takvih postupaka općenito, nisam sigurna za rijeku. za početak, nakon mjesečnice ću uzimati klomifen da bi izazvali ovulaciju, inače nemam ovulacije u prirodnom ciklusu, nakon štoperice i pucanja folikula ide transfer nadamo se oplođenih odmrznutih stanica.


i ja idem nakon sljedece u 4.mj,ne znam kako to ide...
tko je ono pitao za dr vlastelica dal dans radi? misim da ne....oko 11h jutros setam ja po placi kad meni netko jel vam tesko?ja se nakrcala...kad ono vlastelic,srihtan u odijelu...bas sam se iznenadila... :Smile:

----------


## kika83

Koje zatišje na ovoj temi. Kad če nam se Rijeka malo pokrenut? Od toliko postupaka samo jedna trudnica(Diabolica) a ostale... Strašno :Sad: 
Cure moje šaljem vam  :Kiss:

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Koje zatišje na ovoj temi. Kad če nam se Rijeka malo pokrenut? Od toliko postupaka samo jedna trudnica(Diabolica) a ostale... Strašno
> Cure moje šaljem vam


potpisujem

pa cure jel ima kakvih novosti iz čekaonice?????

----------


## kika83

*Tigrical* u kojoj si ti fazi?
*Innu* je otišla beštija? Kad startaš?

----------


## dani82

*Diabolica* di su novosti s ultrazvuka??  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* danas sam na papa testu i brisevima i startam s injekcijama 29.03. ako sve bude o.k. Baš se veselim! Bar se nešto događa!

----------


## diabolica

Evo me, stigla sam sa UZV-a...jučer ga nisam obavila jer je mojoj ginekologici riknuo uređaj a i bolje da ne radim 2 UZV-a za redom....pa sam danas obavila sve.  
Kod mene kuca jedno srčeko, drugo nije izdržalo. Jedno ali vrijedno, i mi smo presretni! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čak mogu reći da osjećam i olakšanje jer me previše bilo strah šta će biti...i sam dr. Vlašić jer rekao da je ovako bolje jer iako su blizanačke trudnoće danas normalne ipak ih previše završi sa raznim komplikacijama. Objasnio mi je da su bile 2 gestacijske vrećice ali da se ovaj jači izborio za opstanak a ovaj jednostavno odustao. 
Vidjela sam na ekranu srce kako luuudo ludo lupa i ostalo (posteljica i sluz) je u najboljem redu. Rekao mi je da sada mirujem i da se ne ljuti opće što neću kod njega voditi trudnoću...ostala mi je viška jedna uputnica i rekao je da tamo kasnije dođem ipak malo kod njega na koji UZV...i da bilo šta zatrebam (konzultaciju, pregled, bilo što) da mu se obavezno javim. Čovjek je nevjerojatan! Ja ga ne bih mijenjala ni za šta! Za 2 tjedna se opet moram javiti svojoj ginekologici, počinjem sa pretragama krvi. Dobila sam Trudničku knjižicu i sada sam zvanično trudnica!

----------


## kika83

*Tigrical* ma biti če sve ok. Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Wink: 
*Diabolica* draga, žao mi je za jednu bebicu :Sad:  ali za drugu i za malo srčeko koje kuca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . Neka sve bude školski do kraja :Heart:

----------


## mayica01

diabolica zao mi je sto ti se dogodilo,ali neka ti ostatak trudnoce bude sretan i neka bude sve ok..pusa

----------


## Snekica

Diabolica, veliko  :Heart:  za ono malecko  :Heart:  što kuca u tebi!

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* želim ti školsku trudnoću!  :Heart:  za  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Diabolica* i ja ti želim školsku trudnoću i drago mi je što te nije previše pogodio što je samo jedno srčeko  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*Snekica* kod koga si ti??

----------


## Vojvođanka

diabolica čestitam  :Very Happy: 
jedan ali vrijedan, kako ti kažeš, želim ti urednu trudnoću

ja sam se upravo vratila od svoje dr opće prakse, između ostalog sam zatražila da mi pripiše Ketonal i Normabel i objasnila joj za što mi trebaju, a dr me je začuđeno upitala: - pa šta ta punkcija boli?????
pa ljudi moji ako dr. opće prakse nema pojma kroz šta prolazimo kako će ostali "normalni" ljudi znati??????

----------


## barbyRI

diabolica drago mi je da je sve ok,da je ova mrvica super...to je vazno.... :Very Happy: 

zna mozda tko dal ima na rodi tema o zamrznutim js?trazila sam ali nikako da nadjem.

----------


## vita22

Diabolice naša sretno drago mi je da je sve ok i da si dobro primila ovu vijest o jednoj bebici..........cure pozdrav svima :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

*duba13* žao mi je  :Love:  idemo naprijed zajedno, u nove pobjede
*innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za načistije moguće briseve
*lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da novi početak bude uspješan od prve kao i prvi put
*barbyRI i Igolina1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam smrzlićke budu plodne
*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svi nalazi budu ok i da nesmetano kreneš 29.03. (posle ću vibrat da bude uspješno  :Wink:  )
*Diabolica*  :Very Happy:  predivno!! Srčeko junački kuca (žao mi je za drugu mrvu) samo nek tako sve školski bude i do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Vita22, Dani82* kad krećete ponovo?



> ja sam se upravo vratila od svoje dr opće prakse, između ostalog sam zatražila da mi pripiše Ketonal i Normabel i objasnila joj za što mi trebaju, a dr me je začuđeno upitala: - pa šta ta punkcija boli?????
> pa ljudi moji ako dr. opće prakse nema pojma kroz šta prolazimo kako će ostali "normalni" ljudi znati??????


Ok, to je doktorica opće prakse (mislim nije ok, ali....) Ja sam jučer skoro razbila sestru kod ginekologa. Dođem ja po uputnicu za kontrolu kod dr V i usput kažem joj nek me naruči za redovni godišnji pregled jer mi papu već nije napravio preko godinu dana, a kopaju po meni stalno. Kaže ona meni: kako to, pa sigurno, kad te redovito tamo preghledavaju, su ti i papu uzeli. Ja kažem: nisu sigurno.
Ona: puno žena uopće ne zna kad im se uzme papa (tonom, glupačo jedna nemaš ti pojma)
 :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ja: ultrazvučnom sondom se papa ne uzima, a drugo u mene tamo nisu gurali, valjda znam.
Pogledala me ko da sam je ošamarila i dala mi termin.
Ok, ne kažem da masu žena koje je kod ginekologa jednom u 3 godine nema pojma šta ime se radi, ali jedna MPO pacijentica pa da ne zna šta joj se radi .......
Dobro da je nisam zgazila tamo u ordinaciji. GRRRRRRRR
Zamislite da Mira još i pape treba slat na analizu i javljat nam. Bilo bi mrtvih tamo  :Laughing:

----------


## innu

*diabolica*, super, tako mi je drago za vaše junačko  :Heart: !!!!
kako to naša *cranky* lijepo posloži, svakom svoje, da ne citiram, potpisujem!!!!
ja sam vam jučer radila briseve i sudbinu mi proriču drugi tjedan (nadam se najboljem, spremna na najgore!)
*vojvođanka*, je ti bez problema dala recept za normabel, razmišljam i ja da se opskrbim, nikad nisam radila punkciju, pa ne znam koliko boli, (čak sam i ja, neuka, jadna čula da boli- ta doktorica ko da je s kruške pala)
lijepo vas pozdravljam, sve redom....

----------


## barbyRI

> *duba13* žao mi je  idemo naprijed zajedno, u nove pobjede
> *innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za načistije moguće briseve
> *lucija83* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> da novi početak bude uspješan od prve kao i prvi put
> *barbyRI i Igolina1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam smrzlićke budu plodne
> *Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svi nalazi budu ok i da nesmetano kreneš 29.03. (posle ću vibrat da bude uspješno  )
> *Diabolica*  predivno!! Srčeko junački kuca (žao mi je za drugu mrvu) samo nek tako sve školski bude i do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


u pravu si,na humanoj ne uzimaju papu.znam po tome jel je moja ginek u 11mj lani zatrazila i napisala da mi u 1mj prije postpka naprave,tj onove papu jel su bile kao neke promjene vidjene i ja pokazem to vlastelicu a on kaze ne mi to ne radimo tu,ona ce vam ponovit,tako da sam ja za sutra narucena kod moje na papu.bas me nekako strah da ne bude opet ok...da mi sve poremeti.
mislim bas su glupe te neke ginek,koda nebis znala ni osjetila da ti vade papu svasta si umisljaju...vidis moja kad sam ono iza transfera bila bolesna kad me gripa ulovila zvala ju na tel da pitam ako sta smijem uzet da mi temp pade i pitam ju jel opasno da sam se sad razbolila bas kad ne treba ona kaze pa nije to nista ne moze se nista desit a kad je vlastelic cuo da sam bila bolesna dmah poludio kaze pa naravno to vam je unistilo implantaciju.

----------


## tigrical

Obavila sam jučer briseve i papa test i dobila uputnicu za konzultacije u KC Ri.
*Cranky* da ne kopiram, potpisujem sve tvoje vibre, iako se ovdje ne smije vibrat... Na žalost mi nekad stvarno znamo više od doktora.
*vojvođanka* obožavam te pametne izjave upućenih ginekologa...

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* imaš temu "odmrzavanje jajnih stanica"

----------


## kika83

Cranky potpisujem tvoj post. Želim vam svima sreću, pozdrav od mene...

----------


## mayica01

innu ja sam popila normabel na punkciji i mogu ti rec da mi je jako malo djelovao,ne pijem nikad tablete za smirenje ali ta tableta je bila preslaba za mene..za dr put bi definitivno uzela neku jacu..al naravno svatko ima drukciji organizam..meni nis ne djeluje.. :Sad:

----------


## sara38

*Diabolica* za tvoju srećicu velika pusa :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> *Cranky* da ne kopiram, potpisujem sve tvoje vibre, *iako se ovdje ne smije vibrat*... Na žalost mi nekad stvarno znamo više od doktora.


Haaa  :Shock: 
nego di da vibram???

----------


## tigrical

Na odbrojavanju se vibra. Znaju nas opomenut tu i tamo.

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo još jedne, ali vrijedne, informacije
dobila sam Samiru danas na tel da je pitam da li ima kakvih promjena kod njih s obzirom da su me ljepo upozorili da se ne razočaram ako u 05/2010 ne upadnem na postupak jer sam 20-ta po redu kod dr. Vlastelića - pa mi je rekla da je sve uredu i da uzimaju sve cure koje su upisane - uhh (pao mi je kamen sa srca) - provjerila sam i za briseve - moji zadnji su rađeni 30/12/2009 - pa mi je rekla da priznaju briseve stare od 3 do 6 mj. ukoliko su uvijek do sada bili uredni - jedino ako ja sama želim zbog sebe da ih provjerim - nema šanse! idem sa starima 

innu moja dr. opće prakse se ponaša kao da je samoposluga - šta pitaš to ti i da ....
dala mi je normabel 5mg (nemam pojma koliko su jake i koliko da ih uzmem za punkciju?) i ketonal od 100mg (za kojeg u uputstvu piše da se nesmije uzimati u slučaju kad se planira trudnoća??) - i šta sad?
cure imate kakav savjet - a voltaren injekciju definitivno više neću uzimati

pozdrav svima :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## tigrical

*Vojvođanka* normabel od 5 mg ti je dosta jak, obično daju onaj od 2 mg. Možda samo pola da popiješ... A što se tiče tableta protiv bolova, uzmi one koje inače koristiš za glavu, za M i sl. Super da si ipak upisana!

----------


## mia74

*Vojvođanka*,oprosti što se možda malo mješam u tvoje pitanje o Normabelu i Ketonalu,ali recimo da ja radim s lijekovima pa bih ti mogla objasniti nešto više..
Naime,one tablete koje koristiš za glavobolju mogu biti jače ili slabije,ovisno koje upotrebljavaš i na što najbolje reagiraš.Inače,Ketonal možeš popiti prije punkcije,bez obzira što piše u uputstvima-oni sve to trebaju napisati da bi se ogradili.Ionako ćeš ih popiti samo kad imaš punkciju,poslije više sigurno ne..
Normabel od 5 je dosta jak,ako nisi naviknuta na sedative,pa ti se može desiti da te doslovce"šupi" pa je možda bolje popiti od 2mg,ako treba možeš i dodati..
Sve ovisi kako si naviknuta na tablete-mislim općenito na one protiv bolova i za smirenje.
Kad ćeš ostati trudna,a to će biti jako brzo,smiješ za bolove koristiti samo paracetamol..
I sretno.... :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

i ja sam prije punkcije uzela normabel od 32mg i ketonal.sta se tice bolova nije mi apsolutno pomogao a za smirenje normabel mgu reci da je,bila sam omamljena,smirena samo me neki smijeh tada lovio...sama sebi kazem koda sam drogirana :Very Happy: .nisam naucena na te tablete za smirenje pa me valjda omamilo,ali mi je pomoglo bila sam skroz mirna na stolu...cak je i vlastelic to primjetio... :Smile:  jos se zezao sa mirom ne treba joj davat injekcije protiv bolova iovako nam je nadrogirana :Laughing: 
*vojvođanka* u kojem si ti protokolu bila sad? odmah te je vlastelic pribiljezio?

----------


## Vojvođanka

barbyRi bila sam na kratkom protokolu s 3 gonala dnevno (ukupno 24) ali su mi godine visoke pa me  dr. pogurao
hala na odgovoru tigrical i mia74 jer stvarno nisam imala pojma koje su to jačine tableta (mg) koje mi je dr. dala - a ja sam osoba koja rađe stisne zube i trpi nego što popijem tabletu - tako da nemam "u pričuvi" nikakve druge tablete... stvarno sam se iznenadila koliko me je punkcija bolila - na kraju ću prilagoditi broj tableta  broju folikula  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Cure imam jedno pitanjce i prilično mi hitno treba odgovor: Ako se beta radi poslije 9 sati znači od 9:01 do 10 je li nalaz ß gotov isti ili drugi dan.  Je li netko radio nalaz od 9-10??

----------


## loks

stvarno bi i ja voljela da nas malo preplave lijepe vijesti...nešto je malo trudnica ove dane...a možda sad sa svima nama u 4,5,6 mjesec nastane invazija.
inače cure dal znate koliko dana nakon menzisa radim briseve? sestra mog ginića je rekla 3 dan nakon menz da joj se javim, a dr.Vlastelić mi je kao nešto drugo spominjao, a nisam točno zapamtila koliko dana, al kao da nije tih 3-6

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure imam jedno pitanjce i prilično mi hitno treba odgovor: Ako se beta radi poslije 9 sati znači od 9:01 do 10 je li nalaz ß gotov isti ili drugi dan. Je li netko radio nalaz od 9-10??


Slobodno mozes vaditi betu do 10h. To je normalno radno vrijeme na Nuklearnoj za uzimanje krvi tako da je i nalaz normalno gotov isti dan. Meni to vrijeme zapravo najvise i odgovara jer tada obicno vise nema guzve.  :Wink:

----------


## Vojvođanka

dani82 na nuklearnoj (gdje se vadi beta) vade krv od 7:30 do 10 a nalazi se podižu uvijek nakon 13h osim ako na uputnici na piše hitno - onda je nalaz gotov za 1h
loks meni je moja gin. rekla da nije važno koji dan se rade brisevi, tako da sam ih ja radila 2 dana prije stvari i bili su O.K.

----------


## kika83

Loks i meni je moj ginić rekao da nema veze kad radim briseve, dali prije ili poslije menge. Kad sam od Samire dobila upute šta moram prije postupka obavit, rekla mi je da briseve nakon menge obavim, pitala sam dal smijem prije i rekla je da nema problema. Da može i prije i poslije.

----------


## dani82

*Aurara** i *Vojvođanka* hvala vam cure, frendica mi sutra vadi betu (i ona je s humane ali nije na forumu).

*Gizmos* u kojoj si ti fazi? *Mayice* kako ide čekanje bete, ima kakvih simptoma??

*Tigrical, Vita, diabolica, Kika, Sara, Innu, Cranky, BarbyRi* i svim ostalim curama veliki pozdrav!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

pozz cure!
ja jedva ziva...od 4h do sad sam bia kod ginek,vadit papu.ajme majko 3 i toliko sati a narucena od lani jos.pap ce mi bit gotova tek krajem 5,pocetkom 6mj.pohvalno,svaka cast nasem zdravstvu. :Very Happy: ko zna kakav ce mi biti,nadam se da nece opet los a do tada cekat,za izludit.

----------


## GIZMOS

*Dani82*, ja sam ti u fazi pikanja decapeptylima što MM svakodnevno i stručno obavlja kao pravi "medicinski brat"...
*Diabolica*, želim ti da ti trudnoča prođe ugodno i da se mali hrabri ratnik čvrsto prigrli uz tebe!
*Tigrical* i ti nam uskoro startaš?

----------


## mayica01

barby nadam se da ce ti biti sve ok na papa testu..a jadna ti,stvarno si se nacekala..
kod mene dani prolaze sporooooo...simptoma nemam osim od 2.dana transfera kao da cu procurit svaki cas..hm..sve dr po starom..pocela sam radit pa malo manje mislim na sve to i tak..
kissy svima

----------


## diabolica

Curke pozdrav...evo da se malo javim...moji trudnički dani prolaze kako koji....jedan dan sve ok. stalno sam gladna, drugi dan teške mučnine cijeli dan a npr. jučer cijeli sam dan doslovno prespavala tako da nisam ni svjesna gdje mi je nestao jučerašnji dan. Navečer mi MM masirao leđa jer me sve boli od ležanja.....danas sam trudna točno 7+5....
*Mayice* da nam što prije ugledaš veeeliki plus na testu i ne ostaviš me samu u klubu riječkih IVF trudnica. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*GIZMOS* i *Tigrical* da vam ovaj put prođe sve u redu i da završi pozitivnom betom  :Very Happy: 
*Vita, Kika, Sara, Innu, Cranky, BarbyRi, Aurora, Vojvođanka, loks* šaljem vam veeeeliki **

----------


## diabolica

Zaboravih ubaciti u pozdrave svoju suborku *Dani82* pa da se ne uvrijedi jedan poseban pozdravić za nju :Heart:

----------


## kika83

Ja sam u ponedjeljak na uzv, nadam se da je cista puknula ili da če puknut kod iduće menge pa da krenemo napokon dalje. Optimistična sam i nedam se tako lako :Smile:  U pon je dan D :Grin:  
Cure svima veliki  :Bye:  i  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*gizmos* startam 29.03. Kupila sam sve injekcije još samo iglice i počinje pikanje! :Very Happy: 
*kika83* stvarno držim fige da cista pukne, pa da i ti kreneš! :Klap: 
Pusa svima!

----------


## mayica01

mislim na tebe kikaa i nadam se da ce ti cista puknuti i da kreces u postupak..
pusa svima i nasoj trudnici diabolici  :Smile:

----------


## barbyRI

*mayica01* nacekala sam se bome da...jos oko mene trudnice,gegaju se,maze se po busicama,a ja jadna okrecem glavu,slatko mi ih vidjet a tuga me lovi.... jos kad me jucer sestra pitala kod vas je trudnoca jelda?meni muka.... drzim fige da ne procuris i da je ovaj put bingo! :Love: 
kako ove socij ginek znaju biti blesave,ja joj govorim kako se u 4mj moram javit na humanu radi zamrznutih,al da nemam bas neku vjeru u to....a ona zasto ne pa puno beba je rodjeno sa zamrznutim embrijima.ja kazem pa nisu zamrznuti embriji nego jajne stanice,a ona me gleda...kao da govorim nekom ko nikad u zivotu nije cuo za MPO....ona sta ne zamrzavaju embrije?ja kazem pa ne nego js. joj pa nisam to znala.... :Klap:  mislim si divota!!! :Razz: 
*diabolica* drago mi je da je sve ok,da bebica raste...
pusa svim ostalim curama!

----------


## barbyRI

e da,pokazala sam malo jucer ginek spermiogram,zgrazala se,kaze jako je los.tesko da cu ikad prirodnim putem ostat trudna a li da se kao cuda dogadjaju...da,da....sad ona mene kao tjesi.... pogorsao mu se jako spermiogram,prvi mu je bio los a sad pak sve gori,uz sve zive preparate.ima samo 1 od 25 pokretljivosti....bas sam tuzna.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika83

*Tigrical i Mayica* hvala vam cure :Heart: 
Hmm, možda sam ovaj put toliko optimistična jer me ništa neboli :Rolling Eyes: , nemora značit ali inače me boli jajnik na strani di je cista,i na početku ciklusa me lijevi jajnik bolio i imala sam neki loš osječaj. Ovaj put? Hmmm tko zna :Grin: 
Pusa drage moje.

----------


## loks

hvala vojvođanka i kika83 za informacije, baš sam bila zabrinuta da mi nije promaklo pa da sam morala prije menz, sad mi je lakše. diabolica veliku pusu šaljem tebi i tvojoj mrvici i svim ostalim curama veliki pozzz...lijepo se nauživajte za vikend!

----------


## dani82

Da li se mora naručivati za cervikalne briseve preko jedinice centralnog naručivanja??

----------


## barbyRI

> Da li se mora naručivati za cervikalne briseve preko jedinice centralnog naručivanja??


 gdje ih radis?koliko ja znam ne...ja ih kod svoje socij ginek rafim pa sama nosim na mlaku

----------


## dani82

Ne znam točno, mislim da moram na Mlaku po epruvete, onda na polikliniku da mi uzmu uzorak i onda ih ponovno nosim na mlaku (ako je tamo centar za javno zdravstvo)

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* ja ih isto radim kod moje primarne gin. tako da ne znam. Kod koga si mislila radit?

----------


## tigrical

Ali ih i ja nosim na Mlaku nakon što mi uzme uzorak. Da, tamo ti je centar za javno zdravstvo.

----------


## dani82

Moj je ginekolog na mom otoku i on to ne radi pa moram ići na Polikliniku da mi uzmu uzorak, zvala sam danas jedinicu za centralno naručivanje ali  mi se nitko ne javlja, ću probat ponovno u ponedjeljak.

----------


## barbyRI

*dani82* mozda se ne trebas narucivat samo doc na salter da ti izvade i onda odnjet.ali ipak zovi polikliniku najprije mislim da ti i sad rade.bas bezveze da tvoja ginicka to ne radi.a ionako da radi  ne znam kako bi ti to bilo jel briseve od kad izvadis moras u roku pol ure odnest na mlaku a ti ipak sa krka ides.

----------


## vita22

:Heart:  :Heart: Ej drage moje ja nikako da stignem na komp ,Dani ja sam samo došla s uputnicom na polikliniku i dežurni ginekolog mi je izvadio briseve,prvo ideš po epruvete dole i kasnije ih odneseš.....pusa svima.......Cranky ja sam tek u devetom opet.....sada stiže sezona na boduliju pa treba radit......... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> ona sta ne zamrzavaju embrije?ja kazem pa ne nego js. joj pa nisam to znala.... mislim si divota!!!


 :Shock:   pa šta je ona varioc u 3. maju da je baš briga za bgrozotu od Milinovićevog zakona  :Shock:  
Pa nije ni čudo da nas je na prosvjedu na Korzu bilo 20-tak, većina s djecom (što je najtraginije) i Obi koji se došao slikat.
Nitko živ nema pojma o tom zakonu  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Drage moje danas nemam vremena vas pobrojat sve ko prošli put. Svima vam šaljem velike puse i želim vam sve  :Wink:

----------


## barbyRI

> pa šta je ona varioc u 3. maju da je baš briga za bgrozotu od Milinovićevog zakona  
> Pa nije ni čudo da nas je na prosvjedu na Korzu bilo 20-tak, većina s djecom (što je najtraginije) i Obi koji se došao slikat.
> Nitko živ nema pojma o tom zakonu 
> 
> Drage moje danas nemam vremena vas pobrojat sve ko prošli put. Svima vam šaljem velike puse i želim vam sve


a da je i varioc bi mozda bolje znao...bas me zacudila skroz...ne znaju one nista neboj se jel sve imaju djecu,nemaju problema sa neplodnoscu i to im je najmanja briga.a nas ko sljivi...a opet me cudi pric mi kako je sad imala u isto vrijeme 6 pacijentica koje idu na MPO i kako je radi njih u dugu preko 30 tisuca kn,i da ceka da joj vrate taj novac i da je sretna sta je sad po novome da bolnica nabavlja lijekove.bas krasno! :Razz:

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure - veteranke imam pitanjce za vas
kad ste otprilike dobile prve normalne stvari nakon neuspijelog postupka i da li ste imale kakvih neobičnih simptoma?
ja računam da mi trebaju stići sada - za vikend - ali simptomi su  :Shock:  čudni
od pon. se budim s glavom u balonu, žigaju me jajnici za popiz., znojim se ko prasica (inače sam tip koji se ne znoji nego trči na wc), i uopće nemam simptoma kao što su bolovi u križima, cice i sl. - moji simptomi mi prije liče na ovulaciju - mjerila sam temperaturu ovaj mj. (ne baš redovito svaki dan) i uopće nisam imala povišenu temperaturu - kao da ovulacije nije niti bilo
niš ne kužim  :Shock:  koliko vremena treba tim hormonima da se vrate u normalu?
Pozzzzzdrav
p.s. danas mi je rođkas............... :Cool:

----------


## Ameli

draga Vojvođanka sretan ti rođendan i želim ti od  :Heart:  da idući dočekaš sa trbuhom do zuba! :Joggler: 
ja sam do sada prošla 4 stimulacija i nikad nisam posle imala problema sa m, kasnila je možda dan, dva a simptomi su bili uobičajeni. mislim da je to individualno i da svako tjelo drugačije reagira pa je to što prolaziš sada vjerojatno normalno, ipak je to velika količina hormona koja učini svoje.
pozdrav svima i sretno u vašim novim planovima!

----------


## lucija83

*Ameli* 
*Vojvođanka neka ti je sretan rođendan !!!!!*
*Puse svima !!!!*

----------


## cranky

*Vojvođanka* sretan rođendan  :Very Happy:  i potpisujem Ameli-inu želju, da sljedeći dočekaš s trbuhom do zuba!!!!  :Heart: 

Ostalima šaljem velike puse  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*Vojvođanka* sretan rođendan  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Vojvođanka sretan rođendan!!  :Sing:  :Sing: 

Meni su isto stvari bile čudne poslije postupka, ali o tome smo nas dvije razgovarale već... nadam se da će mi sad stvari doć kad treba i da će biti normalne. Inače i ja mjerim bazalnu i mislim da sam i ovaj mjesec ovulirala. Želim ti da ti normaln dođu stvari (mislim da nije čudno što kod tebe nije bilo ovulacije ipak si imala puno folikula, dosta gonala)

Pozz svima!!!

----------


## barbyRI

*Vojvođanka sretan rockas!!!!!! i da za sljedeci drzis svoju mrvicu u rukama!*
ja cekam sad druge stvari nakon postupka,jela sam ono 7 dana iza transfera procurila,i bilo je jako obilno i punih 8 dana mi trajale.probadaju me tu i tamo jajnici pogotovo ujutro primjetim kad se pomokrim i sise me zigaju stalno,vec sam se zabrinula,bas me bole,ali ne na onaj nacin ko kad mi je ovulacija ili sl. a nisam nikad bila ni kod kirurga za sise ni na mamografiji.jeste vi bile?kazu da bi svaka cura koja ima vise od 35 god trebala ici. a neki ginekolozi pregledavaju i sise,meni nikad nitko nije u ovih 15 god sta idem kod ginek.

----------


## Snekica

*Vojvođanka*, sretan rođendan i da idući već držiš malog  :Saint:  u naručju!

Meni je nakon prve stimulacije došao mr.M nakon 21 dan, mjesec nakon toga 28 dana... ful čudno jer mi je uvijek od 24-26 dana. A sad nakon druge, prva M redovito i upravo čekam drugu. Ili ne čekam...

----------


## vita22

*Vojvođanka*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .......sretan rođendan.........

----------


## Vojvođanka

ajme cure hvala puno na čestitkama   :Zaljubljen:  (plašim se da me moderatorica ne izbriše zbog privatizacije postova  :Laughing:  :Embarassed: )

----------


## barbyRI

*tigrical* vidjela sam te danas tower centru u onom kaficu na 3.katu ja sam taman dolazila a ti odlazila ali nisi me skuzila.lovili smo prazan stol bila je spica...bas sam ti se mislila javit... :Smile: 
mene danas cijeli dan presjece nesto u trbuhu,neki cudan osjecaj...dali to moze biti nakon transfera?krajem mj tek ocekujem mengu... :Embarassed:

----------


## tigrical

Joj, *barbyRI* drugi put maši. Bila sam sa Sarom38 na kavici i shopingu. 
Svima pusa!

----------


## Ameli

barbyRi mislim da bi trebala ići na pregled prsiju jer kažu da je to preporučljivo nakon uzimanja hormona. ja sam baš bila u 12.mjesecu na uvz prsiju i bila sam sva u strahu da će mi nešto pronaći ali na scu sreću sve je ok, imala sam dvije sitne cistice ali sve u granicama normale.
lucija83  :Bye:  i ja tebi šaljem pozdrave s mog otoka!
svima  :Kiss:  i veliki pozdrav!

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRi mislim da bi trebala ići na pregled prsiju jer kažu da je to preporučljivo nakon uzimanja hormona. ja sam baš bila u 12.mjesecu na uvz prsiju i bila sam sva u strahu da će mi nešto pronaći ali na scu sreću sve je ok, imala sam dvije sitne cistice ali sve u granicama normale.
> lucija83  i ja tebi šaljem pozdrave s mog otoka!
> svima  i veliki pozdrav!


morala bi otici da,jos me onako ziga u njima svako toliko sad u obje.mozda je to i od hormona.to sam pomislila.
*tigrical* drugi put cu mahat,vikat...trcali smo da zauzmemo mjesto a ti si taman se spremala ca.a to je bila sara sa tobom ,ne znam nju tebe sam zapamtila.jos je ona gledala u mene mozda je skuzila da blejim u vas kad ste odlazile,mislila si zena sigurno sta ova tako bleji... :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

Provjerena je ona informacija da doc. radi i u Mariboru - nije točno.

----------


## sara38

BarbyRI skužila sam ja da ti nas gledaš, smiješno nam je bilo. Pusa za tebe.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi curke!
Potvrđeno u petak, MM i ja moramo na IVF...dr kaže da IUI ne bi imala smisla, pre mali broj plivača  :Sad: 
Sada me zanima info od vas iskusnih - koliko otprilike treba vremena od prvog razgovora do prvog pokušaja IVF-a?
I budući da su sredstva za potpomognute jako skresana u proračunu ministarstva, pa tako i u proračunu bolnice, da li se
može dogovoriti da sami snosimo one troške za koje bolnica nema u proračunu???? Ako mi platimo jedan dio, ima li veće
mogućnosti da se IVF odradi nešto ranije?  Koja su vaša iskustva???

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Provjerena je ona informacija da doc. radi i u Mariboru - nije točno.


 grrrrr mrzim dezinformacije  :Mad:

----------


## dani82

*Tigricel* još sitno brojiš???  :Smile: 

*Gizmos* uopće nam se ne javljaš, kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Jesi počela s gonalima?  Kada je prva folikulometrija?

*Mayice* kada ti ono vadiš ß, brzo zar ne?

Svim curama veeeeliki pozz!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*dani82* još tjedan dana!!! Baš se veselim!  :Klap:

----------


## dani82

I ja se veselim s tobom, nekako sam pozitivna u vezi s tvojim postupkom  :Smile:  ...jedva čekam da to sve počne pa da možemo vibrati za tebe i nadati se skupa s tobom.

----------


## tigrical

Hvala ti draga! Ovo mi je jubilarni postupak, pa bi bio red da upali!

----------


## barbyRI

> BarbyRI skužila sam ja da ti nas gledaš, smiješno nam je bilo. Pusa za tebe.


a jesi... :Smile:  vidjela sam ja da ti gledas ali nisam znala da si ti sara,tigrical sam skuzila.si ti bila na kavici onoj u 1.mj? pomislila sam odmah u onom malom kaficu evo nas 3 koje smo u istom sosu.ona cura i decko sta su bili sa nama isto ne mogu vec skoro 3 god.samo nikako da krenu na MPO.
pusa i tebi

----------


## dani82

> Hvala ti draga! Ovo mi je jubilarni postupak, pa bi bio red da upali!


Naravno da bi i hoće  :Wink:

----------


## sara38

*BarbyRI* pa bile smo skupa u 01. mj. na riječkoj kavici, ali nismo kontaktirale. Malo si mi daleko bila.  :Heart:

----------


## mayica01

dani moja betica je dalekooo 2.4.  brojim 11dpt i 37 dc..iskreno ne znam sta da mislim..ne sjecam se kad mi je zadnji put bio ovako dug ciklus..inace imam do 30dana..od simptoma danas nista..inace ove dane kao da cu dobit i to je sve..hmhm..a dani sporo prolazee..i jucer jedna uzasna glavobolja..pusa svima

----------


## kika83

Drage moje Riječke trudilice, teška srca ovo pišem ali opraštam se s vama, neču više dolazit na rodu.
Ja i mm smo odlučili pauzirati na neko vrijeme i ne ići u nikakve postupke. Previše sam bila opsjednuta bebom da smo zapostavili naš brak i sve vezano uz to i vrijeme je da malo uživamo u životu, da si sredim posao, financije i sve vezano uz svakodnevni život.
Bila sam na uzv danas i ciste nema, smanjila se i čistim se polagano a sve če s mengom otići. Bilo mi je teško pozdravit se s Vlašićem i njemu je isto bilo jako krivo ali nikad se nezna, možda se i opet javim. Jako je dobar doktor i svakome ga preporučujem.
Želim vam svima puno sreće u postupcima, puno živaca, snage, strpljenja, optimizma i da čim prije postanete trbušaste.
Puno pozdrava od Kike,pusa svima.

----------


## mayica01

:Heart:  :Heart: kika draga..saljem veliki zagrljaj i pusu .. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## innu

*kika83*, žao mi je, znam, potpuno ti to preuzme kontrolu nad životom, odmorite se, zaslužili ste uživati u životu, znam da je vrlo teško bilo donjeti ovakvu odluku, i nadam se da će se čudo možda desiti samo od sebe, ako ne, kad skupiš snage i budeš spremna lako ćeš se vratiti u vode mpo. Ja ti od srca želim svu sreću ovog svijeta..........

----------


## Snekica

*Kika83*, žao mi je što nas napuštaš, ali nadam se da će ta promjena donijeti neko čudo i sunce nakon svih tih tmurnih dana, mjeseci, godina... Sretno!

----------


## barbyRI

> *BarbyRI* pa bile smo skupa u 01. mj. na riječkoj kavici, ali nismo kontaktirale. Malo si mi daleko bila.


joj sorry tebe nisam prepoznala,tigrical jesam jel je sjela bila poslije blize k meni,sorry draga :Smile: 
*mayica01* brzo ce doci 2.4 vidjet ces,znam da je najgore cekanje.bas imam filing da ce betica biti velika :Love:

----------


## vita22

*Kika* bez obzira na tvoju odluku želim ti svu sreću kako god da bilo...........nadam se da ćete skupit snage i brzo krenuti dalje...cure moje pozdrav svima .......*Tigrica L* sretno uskoro....*Mayica* za betu.....svima za sve šta vam treba............*Dani,Lucija,Cranky,Sara38,Innu,BarbyRi,Vojvođanka  ,Gizmos,teta trudnica DIABOLICA,Kikica,Tia...   .....mislim na vas sve...*

----------


## tigrical

*kika83* da, teško je, preuzme ti kontrolu nad životom. Potpuno te razumijem! Uživajte jedno u drugom, u proljeću, u šurlicama... Skupi snage i brzo nam se vrati! Drago mi je za cistu. Od srca ti želim svu sreću ovog svijeta!  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Kika83, ne volim rastanke pa neću ni pričati o njima, jer vratit ćeš se ti nama kada malo predahneš, kad pronađeš smisao i skupiš snagu za dalje. U potpunosti razumijem što osječaš jer to je faza koju velik broj parova mora proći i to je normalno, to je dio nas. Odmori se, odmakni se, uzmi si vremena koliko god ti treba i onda nam se vrati! 

Ja i ti smo krenule lani, negdje u isto vrijeme. Kad se osvrnem na to vrijeme prisječam se optimizma, prisječam se "naivne" sebe koja je vjerovala da će sve završiti prije nego li počme. Nažalost, realnost te natjera da brzo odrasteš, da prihvatiš nešto što ti je do tog trenutka bilo neprihvatljivo. I nije mi žao, osječam da je moj put samo misija koju moram proći da bih postala bolja, da bi upijala znanja kojih mnogi nikada neće biti svjesni. Naravno da u cijeloj toj misiji postoji i "suputnik" koji na trenutke biva zapostavljen, pomaknut u neki drugi plan, ali mnogo se toga razgovorom može nadići, ljubav koju čuvamo za dane majčinstva moramo nesebično djelit s njima, jer oni su tu, sada, uz nas, u borbi u kojoj je kraj neizvjestan a ljubav je izvjesna barem dok je održavamo živom. I baš zato zaslužujemo predahe, zaslužujemo vrijeme posvečeno samo nama i našim suputnicima, bez dalekog pogleda u sutra, zaslužujemo danas...

Meni pomaže vrijeme provedeno na poslu (iako svako malo virnem na rodu), vrijeme provedeno sa ljudima koji su daleko od mog problema, pomaže mi druženje sa parovima koji još uvijek ne razmišljaju o djeci i još uvijek crpe veliku pozitivu iz svijeta kojeg žive, pomažu mi šetnje sa psima, briga oko nečaka, pomažu mi suze koje krenu s vremena na vrijeme samo da olakšaju dušu...Svaka promjena je dobrodošla, svaka odluka je ispravana, pa tako i ova tvoja. Kika drži nam se i vrati nam se kad napuniš baterije!

----------


## cranky

*Kika83* žao mi je ali te isto tako apsolutno razumijem. Uživajte i svejedno svrati koji put  :Wink: 

Svima velike puse i v ibrice za sve što vam treba  :Heart:

----------


## diabolica

Draga Kika...pozdravljam te do slijedećeg posta jer ne mogu zamisliti da odeš.....odmori se, zaslužila si! Pusa!

----------


## dani82

Draga* Kika*, žao mi je što nas za sada napuštaš, ali potpuno razumijem tvoju odluku. Nažalost život nam se ponekad svede na samo jednu zamisao, misao i cilj i onda zaboravimo sve lijepe stvari koje nas okružuju... Zato draga Kika uživaj u tim lijepim stvarima, u proljeću i moru, u ljubavi i u svom čovjeku....  :Kiss:

----------


## Ameli

kika83 šaljem ti veliki  :Love:  jer znamo kako je teško donjeti takvu odluku a svako od nas najbolje zna kada mu je potreban predah. Pred vama je proljeće u kojemu se sve budi pa tako vam želi da se vaša ljubav još više ojača i ohrabri za nove pobjede.

----------


## sara38

*Kika*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## innu

evo mene sa dobrim vijestima. nalazi uredni, u četvrtak na dogovor, i krećemo......... 
puno pozdrava svima :Wink:

----------


## sara38

> evo mene sa dobrim vijestima. nalazi uredni, u četvrtak na dogovor, i krećemo......... 
> puno pozdrava svima


Innu super!

----------


## tigrical

Bravo *innu*!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kika.....rastužio me tvoj pozdrav...i porukica od Gizmos...i ja sada gledam sve kroz ruzicaste naocale i čini mi se da će sve biti rješeno za čas posla, ali vidim da nije to tek tako i da si čovjek treba uzeti i poneki predah.
Želim ti od srca da se TM i ti lijepo opustite i odmorite, te da nađete motivaciju i snagu za nove početke  :Smile:  uspjet ćete, to je sigurno, treba samo utvrditi kako i kada  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

Kika83 ako je došlo do zasićenja od svega onda je pauza najbolji izbor koji si mogla napraviti....ne sekiraj.... se ja sam 10 god starija od tebe pa sam se odvažila uzeti pauzu od 1 god. - imaš još sve vrijeme ovoga svijeta  :Love: 
innu bravo i javljaj nam se kako napreduješ i što ima novoga na KBC RI
Pozdrav svima ....... :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

*innu* super je što krećeš u postupak, jedva čekam! Pratim te i držim fige! :Very Happy: Obavezno javljaj sve novosti!!!
*tigrical* i tebe jedva iščekujem da kreneš  :Heart: 
svima drugima šaljem veeeliki :Love:

----------


## tigrical

*diabolica* a ja jedva čekam da budem u tvom stanju  :Heart:

----------


## barbyRI

> *diabolica* a ja jedva čekam da budem u tvom stanju


i ja...... :Smile:  samo kad ce taj dan? 
*innu* sretno !!!

----------


## cranky

*innu* iiiiihaaaaa  :Very Happy:  za nalaze i  :Very Happy:  za početak
*tigrical* isto iiiiihaaaa za početak  :Very Happy: 

Svima drugima  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*Innu* super da nam i ti krećeš  :Very Happy: .... joj jedva čekam da sve startate!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

> Hi curke!
> Potvrđeno u petak, MM i ja moramo na IVF...dr kaže da IUI ne bi imala smisla, pre mali broj plivača 
> Sada me zanima info od vas iskusnih - koliko otprilike treba vremena od prvog razgovora do prvog pokušaja IVF-a?
> I budući da su sredstva za potpomognute jako skresana u proračunu ministarstva, pa tako i u proračunu bolnice, da li se
> može dogovoriti da sami snosimo one troške za koje bolnica nema u proračunu???? Ako mi platimo jedan dio, ima li veće
> mogućnosti da se IVF odradi nešto ranije? Koja su vaša iskustva???


*Sumskovoce* po novom se svaki post od novih na forumu prvo provjerava, pa tek onda prikaže, tako da mislim da cure ovo nisu vidjele, pa ti nisu ni odgovorile, jer ga je vremenski vratilo unazad. Ja mislim da sada, nakon konzultacija, naručuju za 9. mjesec. Ovo da sami snosimo troškove, nisam baš sigurna, treba provjerit.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx Tigrical...stoput sam gledala da li ima odgovora na moj post i ništa  :Sad:  pa se malo zabrinula. Inače 9. mjesec ne zvuči baš daleko nakon dvije godine neuspjelih (prirodnih) pokušaja.... sutra zovem sestru da dogovorim prve konzultacije...nadam se da će me primit u 9. mj...ostaje samo nada 
Nego da li mene itko u pita kod kojeg bih ja doktora ili me dodijele kod koga žele? Sve curke hvale Vlastelića  i Vlašića, a o doc Smiljan ni riječi...a šta ako baš kod nje dospijem?
Ja inače emotivac zadnje vrste, pa ne bih voljela dospjeti kod neke oštre osobe...znaš i sama kako je prvi kontakt zbunjujuć....

----------


## diabolica

> *diabolica* a ja jedva čekam da budem u tvom stanju


Drage moje...i ja jedva čekam da budete u mojem stanju kao što sam sada jer koliko me god mučile jutarnje mučnine, faze užasne nesanice pa odmah zatim spavanja do besvijesti a i žgaravica peče za poludit....ne može se zamijenit ovaj osjećaj s ničim na svijetu da je bebica tu...*ja u vas sve vjerujem, u vašu upornost i izdržljivost....velike ste žene borci!*

----------


## GIZMOS

> Kika.....rastužio me tvoj pozdrav...i porukica od Gizmos...i ja sada gledam sve kroz ruzicaste naocale i čini mi se da će sve biti rješeno za čas posla, ali vidim da nije to tek tako i da si čovjek treba uzeti i poneki predah.
> Želim ti od srca da se TM i ti lijepo opustite i odmorite, te da nađete motivaciju i snagu za nove početke  uspjet ćete, to je sigurno, treba samo utvrditi kako i kada


Sumskovoće, žao mi je da te moja poruka ražalostila, jer mi to stvarno nije bila namjera, a i to je samo moje osobno iskustvo. Znam da ima jako puno cura kojima uspije iz prvog postupka dok su još neopterečene svime ali te se cure najčešće ni ne prijavljuju na forum. Dok sam išla na inseminacije u Rijeku čula sam puno takvih iskustva i to me bodrilo u to vrijeme. Nas je na forumu dosta malo iz riječke čekaone, a tamo znaju stvarno biti gužve i različite priče za koje mi ne znamo, a mnoge od njih završavaju sretno i prilično brzo. Ja valjda nisam među tim sretnicama pa sam to htjela prenijeti kroz poruku-da put ponekad nije nimalo lak i treba vremena. Ti imaš sreču i pretpostavljam da je kod vas u pitanju samo muški faktor što je dobro jer odmah krečete sa IVF-om pa su ti šanse znatno veće. MM je imao donekle dobar spermiogram i zato je docentica kod nas forsirala velik broj inseminacija i da nisam dobila cistu zbog koje sam morala na laparoskopiju sigurna sam da bi inzistirala na još inseminacija jer se MM u međuvremenu spermiogram još popravio (pa je smatrala da ima smisla i dalje pokušavati AIH). Ja nisam vidila smisao, ali nisam mogla puno napraviti. Ponekad si mislim da je ranije otkrivena dijagnoza da bi već bila prošla dobar put posebno u vrijeme starog zakona kada smo mogli češće u postupak, ali sada je to iza, povratka nema kao ni rezultata! U svakom slučaju, ti si u prednosti jer preskačeš ovaj dio pa ti želim uspjeh što prije i da uopče ne dođeš do faze kada je potrebno odmicanje od svega (osim u trudnoči naravno kada ćeš se prebaciti na drugu tematiku). Sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx Gizmos na utješnoj poruci, to mi svi kažu :"Blago tebi, samo vam je muška strana loša, odmah će te slat na ICSI ili IVF, izgledi su vam veliki..." ali šta da kažem mom čovjeku kad me tužno gleda i osjeća se krivo i bespomoćno, od kad su dali dijagnozu cijeli mu se svijet srušio  :Sad:  a i meni isto...nadam se da će sve biti OK, da ćemo uspjet napraviti našu bebu relativno brzo... voljela bih da to bude Rijeka, neka bude mali Istrijan/ka  :Smile:  hihihihi 
Danas zovem sestru da mi odredi termin...nadam se da ćemo se uskoro upoznati u nekoj od čekaonica...super ste! Nebrojeno puta  su mi vaše poruke uljepšale dan i ulile nadu! 
Gizmos i ja kao ti iz Poreča, pa me zanima da li su putni nalozi dovoljni za pokrit trošak puta do RI i nazad?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Proradio forum!!! Jupi!!! Zvala KBC Ri, poslala uputnicu i sad čekam do ponedjeljka da utvrde raspored za April. Tražila sam da nas stave kod dr. Vlastelića...vaše preporuke su prevagnule...a i ljudi koje znam kažu da je duša od čovjeka  :Smile: 
Osim leptirića u trbuhu ne znam za ništa...jedva čekam April...Nego moja znatiželja sada nema kraja...Recite mi cure, pls, nakon prvog razgovora kako idu stvari? Odmah se ide na pretrage ili se opet nešto čeka? I da, jako me zanima da li
imate dopunsko zdravstveno? Ja nemam, a nekako mislim da bi moglo biti potrebno...koja su vaša iskustva??? Diabolica jako sam sretna zbog tvojeg malog srdašca koje raste...i to nakon 1. IVF-a  :Smile:  dahni i nama ostalima malo te sreće  :Smile: 
dani82, cranky, barbi RI, tigrical, Vojvođanka...jedna čekam da vas sretnem u nekoj čekaonici  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

sumskovoce dobro došla
ja ću krenuti a cure nek me nadopune...
mislim da će Dr. tražiti samo da napraviš standardne pretrage kao i mi: HIV, Hepatitis, gin. briseve, candidu, hormonalni status, potvrda od pravnika, od psihologa i to bi bilo to - do 9. mj. stigneš ovo sve pokupiti, možda te pošalje na HSG da provjeri stanje jajovoda ali kako je nalaz TM loš nevjerujem da će te stime maltretirati.....
držim vam palčeve da startate 09/2010

----------


## GIZMOS

Što se tiće dopunskog osiguranja to si obavezno napravi, jer za većinu tih pretraga se plača ponešto uz obvezno osiguranje (i to dosta). To mi je bilo prvo što sam napravila kad sam krenula u postupke. Putne troškove za inseminacije ne priznaju jer je nama bliža bolnica u Puli (tamo rade inseminacije), a za IVF ćeš dobivati naloge sa pratnjom pa dobiješ 300-tinjak kuna po putovanju. Ja sam si napravila karnet za učku pa sam imala 50 posto popusta. Toliko za sad, moram ići raditi pa se javim kasnije ako te još šta zanima. PS-kod koje si ginekologice u Poreču?

----------


## barbyRI

hvala Bogu konacno proradio forum...od preksinoc nikako da se prikljucim.
ja cekam krajem mj da dobijem ali nekako mi se cini da mi nece doc ne osjecam nista.bas sad kad ih ocekujem i da se javim na humanu za dogovor za smrznute.izgleda da cu oept morat vrazje dabrice pit da prokrvarim pa tek onda....izkuduju me te moje stvari nikad da mi normalno dodju...i tako vec 20 punih god... :Crying or Very sad: negdje pre 15 dana mi je bila kao ovulacija,osjetila sam probadanje i sluz imala danima i sad jucer opet mi se pojavila ta sluz kao ovulacijska..ba sme cudi :Rolling Eyes:  a vec par puta mi se desilo da kad mi treba doci menga da mi se ovulacija javi,to mi je dr potvrdila na utz.kod mene sve nesto cudnovato...
*Sumskovoce* sretno u postupku! u odlicnim rukama si! 
cure vi ostale  di ste?

----------


## vita22

Pozdrav cure......Šumskovoće sretno s početkom......ja sam kod Vlastelića i mogu ti reći da sam jako zadovoljna s njim šta se tiče konzultacija ako imate sve vaše nalaze mislim da će te odmah uputit u realiziranje svega šta ti je navela vojvođanka i kad to skupiš ideš ponovo kod njega da ti uvedu sve te nalaze i kad dobiješ stvari javljaš tamo(onaj mjesec kad ideš u postupak) i onda sve kreće kad dođeš do toga ćemo ti sve objasniti ako ti bude trebalo sretno.............riječanke moje sve....bodulke i istrijanke......puseeeeeee

----------


## dani82

Pozzz svima  :Smile:  !!
*Gizmos* ne bi se složila s tobom da je dopunsko osiguranje potrebno. Naime "sreća " nas nepolodnih je ta što mi spadamo pod šifru 69 koja znači  da se dodatno ništa ne mora platiti. Mi nikad ništa nismo platili, osim endokrinologa kod kojeg smo morali privatno jer je na kbc-u gužva tolika da su nas u 11. mjesecu 2009. naručili za kraj travnja 2010, a postupak smo imali u veljači. Potrebno je samo doktorima koji pišu uputnice napomenuti da vam upišu šifru 69.
*Šumskovoće* dobro nam došla i nadam se da će ti čim prije upaliti i da ćeš ubrzo maziti svoju veliku bušu  :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ne znam, sječam se da sam bez dopunskog išla vaditi hormone i labu sam platila 100,00 kuna kojih nisam imala kod sebe pa sam naknadno nosila (nisam očekivala da ću morat nešto platiti). Kada je MM išao prvi put raditi spermiogram isto je morao ići na šalter poliklinike uplatiti 35,00 kn i tek onda je mogao dati uzorak. Možda je greška moje ginekologice i njegovog doktora, možda nam nisu stavili te šifre oslobođenja, ali sestra Mira me odmah pitala na prvim konzultacijama da li imamo dopunsko i kad sam rekla da nemamo odgovorila mi je da si napravimo. Znači ti nisi nikada ništa plačala osim participacije, ili niti to? Iskreno, ja se uopče nebi čudila da je to krivica moje ginekologice jer mi neki dan nije htjela dati uputnicu za krvnu sliku (išla sam se požaliti na bolove koji su ostali još od laparoskopije-prepona) i kad sam joj rekla da mi je to jako bitno i da me strah da nešto ne štima onda mi je dala crnu uputnicu i sve sam morala platiti sama. Rekla je da mi ne može dati jer sam je radila prije laparoskopije a od toga je prošlo malo vremena. MM je otišao kod doktora opće prakse i on je popiz... kad je to čuo i rekao da ubuduće kad mi ona neda da dođem kod njega jer imam pravo na to obzirom da plačam i obvezno i dopunsko osiguranje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi Cure,
Vojvođanka hvala na savjetima, btw šta je HSG? A MM, koje on pretrage mora obaviti? Logično mi je da mora ponoviti spermiogram...pa se brinem kakvi su uvijeti u KBC Ri  :Sad:  nije lako dati takav uzorak ako se ne možeš opustiti, a to raditi u bolničkom WCu bilo bi vrijedno medalje...
Gizmos, Pula više ne radi inseminacije  :Sad:  mi smo tamo krenuli (kod dr. Prenca) koji je bio super prema nama, ali rekao da Pula nema licencu za IUI pa moramo za sve u RI. Moja gin je Doris Pilato i za sada mi se čini OK. Čak su i sestre kod nje sve ljubaznije prema meni...možda me žale zbog problema koje imam...boh?????
Dani82 - med. sestra kod moje gin mi je preporučila dopunsko zdravstveno jer sterilitet više nije na teret HZZO-a  :Sad:  Mogu ju zamoliti da upiše šifru 69 (pretpostavljam da to znači sterilitet) ali vjerujem da bih mogla kakvu jezikovu juhu pokupiti....
Vita22 - tnx na željama, i mi samo želimo ući u postupak i probati....šta bih dala da postanem trbušasta  :Smile:  
Barbi - pls reci mi da li se osjećaš čudno od hormonalnih terapija? Ja malo cvikam od pomisli da ću morat ikakve hormone piti, jer je inače kod mene stanje normalno a poneke dane u mjesecu muku mučim s hormonima koje mi majka priroda dala .. a šta ću i kako ako bude bilo još umjetnih u meni, ne znam.

I svima curama hvala na dobrodošlici i lijepim željama, šaljem dobre vibre za vaše postupke već u tijeku i nadam se da ćemo se sresti uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* obavezno napravi dopunsko, jer ćeš sve plaćat, meni je dr. V. rekao da ću morati i utz plaćat i nije me htio primit u postupak dok ne napravim dopunsko i još mi nije bila niti stigla prva uplatnica, nego samo ugovor i s tim sam išla u postupak. Sterilitet više nije na teret HZZO-a! Znam da ti se 9. mjesec ne čini daleko, ali to je jako daleko. To je užas! Zamisli da tako cure jednom godišnje dobiju termin, a ne uspijeva im, pa prođe par godina dok ne ostvare trudnoću, užas! Prvi put ti je (nadam se i zadnji), pa ti se to čini o.k., ali to je jako dugo za čekati, sjediš doma i ne možeš poduzeti ništa po pitanju bebice! To je isto jedan od razloga zašto idemo u Slo! Što se tiče uvjeta u KBC Ri i tamošnjeg wc, neka se TM dobro psihički pripremi jer je strava... Ne znam da li sam pohvatala sva tvoja pitanja, ali pitaj opet, ako šta treba. Pozdrav!

----------


## GIZMOS

Onda smo kod iste gin. ali ja nemam tako dobra iskustva...draga je ona, sve to stoji, ali ne može mene neko uvjeravati da klamidija ne uzrukuje nepolodnost (začepljuje jajovode) ili nekome zbog hpv-a sugerirati pobačaj i slično (iskustvo oje jako dobre prijateljice koja je srećompotražila mišljenje još dvaju doktora i danas ima prekrasnu djevojčicu). Mlada je ona, još ima vremena učiti! Vjerujem da su svi kojima nije "toliko potrebna"oduševljeni njome. Pa i ja bi bila da moram jednom godišnje na papa test, ali ovako, kad si ovisan o njoj, a ne želi ti pomoći...A sestra, katastrofa! Jednom sam imala priliku biti u ordinaciji 40 minuta dok je trgovački putnik bio kod ginekologice i vjeruj mi da sam u to vrijeme čula najmanje 10 dijagnoza od naših sugrađanki, jer ih je baš kontaktirala da im papa test nije uredan-imenom i prezimenom. Kada sam pitala da li mogu pričekati u hodniku rekla je da ne jer će doktorica brzo završiti...To mi puno govori o situaciji tamo, ali nažalost dr.L. više ne prima nove pacijente (trenutno). svejedno, čekam prvu priliku da zbrišem...

----------


## cranky

Sad ste me totalno zbunile s tim da HZZO više ne pokriva pretrage. Diajgnoza 97.4. Meni do sad s tom dijagnozom nisu ništa naplatili. Imam dopunsko (ne od HZZO-a), ali mi nije ni trebalo za ove pretrage.

Inače svima velike puse i pozitivne vibre  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tigrical - MM i ja bi radije u Slo na IVF/ICSI ali sam čula sa de na zahvat čeka godinu dana (iz prve ruke čula). Imaš ti kakve druge informacije? Prosvjetli me molim te. MM će odustati od davanja uzorka ako se bude morao gužvati u WC-u. Ja mislila da uzmemo sobu u najbližem hotelu, da čovjek da uzorak na miru i da ga donese u bolnicu. Sve mogu izgubiti na putu do bebe, ali dostojanstvo moga muža NE! Za  pitanje $$$$ nije veliki problem, spremni smo ulupati svu ušteđevino...samo da dođe beba...
Gizmos - šta sam ja sve vidjela u ordinaciji dr. Pilato- eh da sam tračerica po Poreču bi bilo zanimljivih kava...ali mene ne brigaju tuđa posla, pa tako i pričam. Ako će netko reći/pričati da sam ja sterilna, pa neka, ja se ne sramim. A da je doktorica stručna,. možda i nije, ali je puno ljubaznija od Line...ta je vidiš mustra svoje vrste....

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* to za čekanje od cca godinu dana u Slo ti je Maribor, ali ja idem u Ljubljanu/Postojnu i tamo si na redu već idući mjesec. Ja sam se dr. Rešu javila prije dva tjedna i krećem već 29.03. A i puuuno bliže mi je Ljubljana/Postojna od Maribora. Što se tiče uzorka, može TM obavit gdje god mu paše u sterilnu posudicu i u roku pola sata/sat odnijet na humanu.

----------


## tigrical

Zaboravih reć, držeći posudicu na toplom, uz tijelo ili sl.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ni mene ne brigaju tuđa posla i zato mi je glupo što sam morala slušati nešto što ne želim čuti. Nitko se i ne treba sramiti svoje dijagnoze-zašto i bi, ali kome ću pričati o svojoj dijagnozi odlučujem samo ja, a doktori i med.sestre bi o tome trebali voditi računa-jer oni *NE SMIJU* o tome pred nikim! Što se tiče tvoje zadnje rečenice, istina je, dotična je puno ljubaznija od L., ali budeš li naišla na bilo kakve probleme na tvom putu (nadam se da nečeš) znat ćeš mi reči kasnije. Tu je ipak potrebno malo iskustva. Ali ne brini, sve ono što ti budu napisali u Rijeci kao preporuku, dobit ćeš bez problema. Ja sam prošla jednu trudnoču, jednu kiretažu i 4 godine neizvjesnosti bez rezultata i krenula sam sa pretragama koje ti nitko neće dati dok ne prođeš 2-3 spontana-ja nemam vremena za čekanje a ONA nema nimalo razumijevanja za takve slučajeve. Nekada treba maknuti pogled sa knjige, procjeniti situaciju, napraviti iznimku...

----------


## barbyRI

pozz cure!
malo citam sta pisete,ja sad nis ne kuzim...tko nema dopunsko sve placa? a tko ima?
cure jeste pisale pisamce nasem dragom ministru lazovu?ja se spremam ove dane,da na miru sjednem i napisem..

----------


## tigrical

*barbyRI* ...a tko ima dopunsko, ništa ne plaća

----------


## Pinky

MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## cranky

> *barbyRI* ...a tko ima dopunsko, ništa ne plaća


Sad još manje kužim. Kažem ti da mene do sad nitko nikada nije pitao dopunsko (nije od HZZO-a pa da možda imaju u kompjuteru negdje), a ništa od pretraga nisam platila. Meni svaki put napišu šifru dijagnoze 97.4 i to je to.
A od kad to HZZO ne pokriva sterilitet?

@*Pinky* od jutros si u glavi slažem mail, ali ne mogu na poslu toliko tipkat. Prva stvar kad dođem doma šaljem  :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Barby ja bih napisala pisamce, ali ne znam šta napisati....još sam "zelena " u toj temi i bez argumenta  :Sad: 
Gizmos - u pravu si, diskrecija bi trebala biti na prvom mjestu, a toga kronično fali kod naše ginice. Da je neiskusna sam skužila, zamisli da mi je rekla da se brisevi ne daju kad planiraš trudnoću, nego samo prije IUI ili IVF postupka. Pa sam joj rekla da neka mi napiše kako se to stručno kaže i da ću ić u privatni alboratorij. Nagodile smo se da prvo odem na konzultacije u RI, pa će mi onda ona dat da napravim te briseve. Btw, moje dijagnoze se ne sramim, nego znam upasti u neki blues kada mi suze počne teći nekontrolirano, pa ne bih željela da me netko koga znam onako površno nešto pita, pa da me obuzme blues i krenu suze. Inače se pravim opasna (hihihi samo gluma) pa bi mi plakanje ugrozilo reputaciju...šalim se, ali nikako ne želim biti tema uz kavu našim snob sugrađanima koji su, naravno, dobili bebu odmah ili čak prije nego što su ju poželili... 
Tigrical - tvoje riječi su mi donijele sunce i osmjeh na lice!!!! U Postojni bi nas primili tako brzo??????? Imaš neku ideju u cijenama? Znam da toga ima po drugim temama, ali sam na jobu, ne mogu baš puno kuckati, a voljela bih dotrčati danas mužu i s vrati mu reć :Idemo u Postoju, tamo bi nas primili brzo! - jedva čekam trunku sreće u njegovom oku, mi vjeruješ?

----------


## Pinky

cure  :Heart:  
sumskovoce, vidim da mislis ici u dr. resa, pa slozi 2-3 recenice ne treba puno i posalji mail...
koliko ti smeta ogranicenje oplodnje na 3 js? redovi u hr klinikama? psih. i pravna svjetovalista prije ivf-a? sta ako ti se oplode 3, a ne zelis ih sve vratiti, sta se dogadja sa onom 3.? zamrzavanje oocita je eksperiment u svijetu, ne dajte da sve mi budemo experiment...

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* mislim da od 01.01.2009. nismo oslobođene od plaćanja participacije za šifru N97.
*sumskovoce* kod dr. Reša u Ljubljani ti je IVF postupak 1.100 E, utz 35 E, konzultacije 50 E i još imaš troškove za injekcije, to možeš kupiti kod nas ili kod njega u ordinaciji, ovisi koje ti prepiše. Piši mi na PP šta te detaljnije zanima. Pusa!

----------


## pak

Cure malo sam zbunjena,
*tigrical* kada su te to trazili dopusko, koliko ja znam to je bila jos jedna biserna ideja vrlog nam ministra ali je onda ubrzo nakon te odluke naravno nakon sto smo svi pohitali sklopiti policu dopuskog osiguranja receno da ipak ostaje po starom i da korisnici MPO ne placaju partecipaciju..I ja sam je napravila i bila bjesna kao  ris kasnije tako da je sada vise nisam produzavala.

----------


## GIZMOS

Šumskovoče, ako si ikako u prilici (financijskoj) onda ti je moj savjet da se uopče ne vučeš po našim bolnicama jer češ izgubiti vrijeme i "razum". Da sam imala novaca odmah bi zaobišla Rijeku i otišla za sloveniju gdje sam i započela lječenje upravo iz razloga što mi je doris rekla da su brisevi skupi i da mi ih ne može napraviti jer mi je papa test uredan, a smatrala sam da su brisevi i hormoni prva stvar koju moram napraviti. Kada sam skupila neešto novaca otišla sam kod jednog doktora što radi u bolnici u Izoli i tamo sam napravila hormone, briseve, papa test, HSG (pregled prohodnosti jajovoda). Sve je išlo jako, jako brzo...jedino na šta sam čekala je menga, drugog čekanja tamo nema. Tri mjeseca nakon HSG trebala sam otići na dijagnostičku laparoskopiju koja je koštala cca 700 eura + 200 eura svaki daljnji dan u bolnici. Toliko novaca, tada nisam imala i tu je krenula riječka priča gdje sam na laparoskopiji završila igrom slučaja tek u 12 mjesecu mada sam je predlagala doktorici *ODMAH* jer sam sumnjala da u tom grmu leži zec! S druge strane što ide u prilog Rijeci, šteta bi bilo ne upoznati dr.V i V.jer su stvarno divni, ali nažalost ruke su im zbog lošeg zakona vezane i pomalo se gubi individualni pristup pacijentu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi Pinky, poslala mail....ja uredski miš, pa sam mu cijeli dopis složila  :Smile:  nadam se da će mi brzo odgovoriti.
Na linku pisma Milinovići nisam skužila da li pišem dopis (hard copy) pa šaljem na sve navedene adrese (ministar, kosorka, jospiović itd) ili ima neko digitalno rješenje?
Napisat ću im mail, manje zbog sebe, a više za sve cure s  rode koje ovaj zakon pogađa od početka. Neka svaka od nas napiše jedan dopis, imamo dovoljno potpisa za referenum na nac. nivou!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Gizmos, vidjet ću šta će mi iz Ljubljane napisati...moje srce ne može više slušati odgode nikakve vrste....nešto $ imamo, ako treba posudit ćemo ostatak. Za RI mi je super zvučalo pokrivanje putnih troškova, pa besplatni (polubesplatni) pregledi i zahvati, ali po vašim iskustvima očito nije to dovoljno, a vrijeme me ždere....ne volim baš slovence, ali volim svoga muža i sebe, sigurna sam da mi s razlogom govorite da ako si mogu priuštiti privatno, da idem...sve mi se čini da ću ići

----------


## loks

bog cureee! 
evo da se prikopčam malo...svakako ću mail i ja napisat našem ministru...ja sam u fazi čekanja nalaza, tek kad se krene radit skužiš koliko je toga. prvo zovi, dogovori termin, onda odeš uzmu uzorak, pa onda treći put za podići nalaz...stvarno traje li ga traje. al evo skoro smo pri kraju još samo meni nalazi brisa da stigunu. za sada je sve ok i nadam se da će i to biti pa da krenemo. možda bi uspjeli već i u 5 mj. i to bi bilo stvarno super super super. samo da bude sve ok, daj Bože. dr. Vlastelić mi je na konz rekao da mu se javim obavezno početko 4 mj. sa svim nalazima. dal mi netko zna reći dal ćemo još koji put morat kod njega na konz prije početka postupka? valjda da obzirom da moramo dogovorit terapiju i ostalo. super sam sretna jer sam uspjela sa doktoricom u puli dogovorit da mi radi uzv za folikulometriju...ajme što će mi uštedit vremena i stresa, jučer sam bila jako sretna i zadovoljna zbog toga. 
*sumskovoce* vezano za postojnu mogu potvrdit sve što su ti cure već rekle. meni je jako drago da smo prvo išli tamo. doktor sve tako brzo obavi, prođe se sve a da skoro niti ne skužiš što te snašlo, a iskustvo i znanje za dalje ostanu. što pogotovo služi za daljnje postupke u našem sustavu gdje sve moraš pitat i znati prije doktora, pa iskustvo dobro dođe.

----------


## dani82

Poslala mail Ministru i svim mogućim medijima, predsjedniku, sdp-u, hsls-u .... Cure apeliram na vas da pošaljete taj mail, nije toliko bitan stil pisanja bitno da je poruka jasna i da nas ima čim više da tom lažovu začepimo usta.
*Gizmos* pročitala sam tvoje pismo, jako mi se sviđa.

Vraćam se ponovno na dopunsko zdravstveno i na to da smo mi oslobođeni svakog plaćanja, pa čak i one participacije... jednom je kod mog dr. opće prakse bila sestra na zamjeni i htijela mi naplatit participaciju, ja sam joj rekla da po svojoj šifri nisam nikad plaćala participaciju... provjerila kod dr. i nisam trebala ništa platit... na humanoj me nikad nisu ni pitali za dopunsko.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Loks da li je tvoj pokušaj u Postojni/ljubljani bio OK? Kako to da sad ideš u RI? $$$ili nešto drugo? 
Moje je sunce ponovo zasjalo od kad mi tigrical napisala da se u Ljubljani ne čeka uopće!!! Bit će pjesme i veselja u mom domu ovaj vikend  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

> Poslala mail Ministru i svim mogućim medijima, predsjedniku, sdp-u, hsls-u .... Cure apeliram na vas da pošaljete taj mail, nije toliko bitan stil pisanja bitno da je poruka jasna i da nas ima čim više da tom lažovu začepimo usta.
> *Gizmos* pročitala sam tvoje pismo, jako mi se sviđa.


Još ga malo dorađujem! Ma bitno je napisati nešto, bilo šta iz srca, nešto što nas je dotaklo! Ja nemam iskustva sa IVF-om po prijašnjem zakonu, ali razlike su očite! Najrađe bi mu poslala i stanje na tekučem računu i karticama, ali to izvješće će dobit na Mb razglednici, odmah u ponedeljak!

----------


## dani82

Znači u ponedjeljak je folikulometrija ili???

----------


## Kikica1

Ja ne radim pa imam dopunsko tako da uvijek masem karticom po potrebi. MM je radio spermiogram na VV, imali smo cijelu citabu starih nalaza iz kojih se vidi da smo imali primarni sterilitet i tamo su ga pitali da li ima dopunsko. Kako ga tad nije imao platio je 200 i kusur kuna za pregled androloga. E sad, da li je na uputnici bila sifra 97 ili nije ne znam ali znam da je dr koji je pisao uputnicu a i med sestra koja kod njega radi jako dobro znao zasto nas tamo salje. To je bilo u listopadu 09.

----------


## innu

evo me cure da se i ja malo priključim polemici oko šifra, jer sam nedavno imala slučaj kad su mi htjeli naplatit 150,00kn briseve na nuklearnoj, zbog krive šifre. uglavnom sam uspjela izbjeći plaćanje jer sam sa uputnicom išla nazad kod svoje ginekologice, koja je prekrižila šifru- ne znam koja je već pisala- i upisala N97,  je šifra dijagnoze, piše desno dole, i ne bi se trebalo plaćati ništa, s tim da sam recimo klomifen podigla u ljekarni sa istom šifrom i naplatili su mi samo 15,00kn participacije. dopunsko nemam. 69 je šifra kojom je u cijelosti pokriveno sve s obveznim zdravstvenim osiguranjem, da skratim priču, a vi još malo pokopajte po forumu, ja mislim da ne bi trebalo ništa plaćati, bez obzira na dopunsko osiguranje. neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.....pozdrav svima :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE62I2RA20100319
mislim da je zanimljiv članak o prehrani i oplodnji ,pa ako koga zanima pročitati...

----------


## Ameli

cure ja sam isto poslala pismo našem groznom ministru i ostalim medijima, pišite i vi neka se srami kakav je zakon donio.
šumsko voće ja sam isto bila kod dr.reša i uistinu nema čekanja i ostalih zavrzlama. moj pokušaj nažalost završio vanmaterničnom
trudnoćom ali mislim a ćemo uskoro opet kod njega. sretno!
svima pozdrav!

----------


## barbyRI

cure moje kako slusam, citam sve me strah da nam se lose pise,bar nama koje smo tu u postupcima....kako je krenulo.....ja niti ne znam sljedeci termin,sta ce bit,ocu ikad doci na red?svaki dan sam sve tuznija,razocarana,uzasno se osjecam... :Crying or Very sad: nikakvu nadu nemam.. :Crying or Very sad: 
jos danas me zove frendica i isprica mi odvratnu pricu..njena sogorica(od muz sestra)ima god ko ja a vec kcer od 12god,rastavljena je,ima drugog decka lani na ljeto je ostala trudna,2 i pol mj bila i isla na abortus.uz sve anti bebi pilule sta pije,njena ginek nije mogla vjerovat to...i jucer da ju ova zove i kaze ej znas sta ima ja cu se ubit,vec 20ak dana mi je slabo samo bi jela i radim danas test opet sam trudna,i naravno opet ide na abortus.ja jednostavno ne znam sta reci na to,rekla sam samo necu nista komentirat jel sta god bi rekla bi me mogao Bog dragi kaznit...zamislite vi to ona 2 puta ostane trudna i ide abortirat a vidi nas koje muku mucimo,nesretne smo....stvarno je nepravedan ovaj zivot :Crying or Very sad:  a prije nego je malu rodila je imala isto abortus,i nakon toga bez problema malu rodila.pa ne mozes vjerovat....bas sam u bedu cijeli dan danas,mislim si sta sam tako Bogu zgrijesila???

----------


## mayica01

pozz svima..samo da vam javim..procurila sam,jucer sam vadila betu-negativno..sljedeci postupak 09/2010..uzasno dugo..sretno svima i pusa

----------


## GIZMOS

> Znači u ponedjeljak je folikulometrija ili???


U ponedeljak samo kontrola da se vidi da nema kakva cista i slično! Nadam se da nije navratila...

----------


## innu

*mayca01* neopisivo mi je žao, drži nam se! *gizmos* nadam se da će se na kontroli pokazati da je sve u redu!!! ljubim vas sve.....

----------


## mayica01

innu dali si i ti pila sumamed za ureaplasmu? ili neki dr antibiotik?

----------


## zedra

* * 

 							Curke, ajde kad ste već svee tako svjesne TKO JE KRIV za sve,  onda mu lijepo napišite mail i recite zašto je zakon loš!!
Pa. zar je tako teško napraviti nešto tako jednostavno a moglo bi  donijeti velike promjene???
Ili mislite da je "glupo odvojiti desetak minuta za pisanje maila, kad  ima netko drugi tko će se boriti za vašu djecu?? 
E, pa drage moje, nema nikoga, prepuštene smo same sebi!!! I ja sam  odlučila da neću bti noj koji zabija glavu u pijesak i čekati da drugi  ostvaruju moja ljudska i građanska prava!!

----------


## diabolica

*mayica01*  baš mi je žao...a baš sam se nadala da bi moglo upaliti...već par dana mislim na tebe kako ćeš nam javiti novosti...
I ja ću danas i napisati pismo gospodinu zaslužnom za ovaj nepravedan Zakon. 
Sram ga bilo! :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## barbyRI

*mayica01* ti i ja cemo skupa u nove pobjede....smao ti bar znas kad a ja nemam ni termina....
*diabolica* kako si ti trudnice nasa?nema te nis cut......

----------


## diabolica

> *mayica01* ti i ja cemo skupa u nove pobjede....smao ti bar znas kad a ja nemam ni termina....
> *diabolica* kako si ti trudnice nasa?nema te nis cut......


Evo me draga...tu sam...ja vas stalno pratim...malo iz prikrajka uvijek škicnem da vidim šta se događa da vas bodrim....upravo sam napisala pismo NEPODRŠKE lupetanjima vrlog nam misnistra...jako mi se zamjerio inače a pogotovo ovom izjavom od jučer a tko se zamjeri trudnici zna se šta ga čeka!
Napisala sam više kao pismo podrške svima vama jer bih bila u istoj situaciji kao i sve cure da mi nije uspjelo od prve....

----------


## barbyRI

> Evo me draga...tu sam...ja vas stalno pratim...malo iz prikrajka uvijek škicnem da vidim šta se događa da vas bodrim....upravo sam napisala pismo NEPODRŠKE lupetanjima vrlog nam misnistra...jako mi se zamjerio inače a pogotovo ovom izjavom od jučer a tko se zamjeri trudnici zna se šta ga čeka!
> Napisala sam više kao pismo podrške svima vama jer bih bila u istoj situaciji kao i sve cure da mi nije uspjelo od prve....


ja se spremam napisat,samo moram uhvtit mir i slozit...tako bi mu svasta izdjelila,stvarno pokvaren covjek.kako si ti?je ti jos slabost?svako koliko ides na kontrolu?poslala sam ti bila pred par dana sms...

----------


## tigrical

> evo me cure da se i ja malo priključim polemici oko šifra, jer sam nedavno imala slučaj kad su mi htjeli naplatit 150,00kn briseve na nuklearnoj, zbog krive šifre. uglavnom sam uspjela izbjeći plaćanje jer sam sa uputnicom išla nazad kod svoje ginekologice, koja je prekrižila šifru- ne znam koja je već pisala- i upisala N97, je šifra dijagnoze, piše desno dole, i ne bi se trebalo plaćati ništa, s tim da sam recimo klomifen podigla u ljekarni sa istom šifrom i naplatili su mi samo 15,00kn participacije. dopunsko nemam. 69 je šifra kojom je u cijelosti pokriveno sve s obveznim zdravstvenim osiguranjem, da skratim priču, a vi još malo pokopajte po forumu, ja mislim da ne bi trebalo ništa plaćati, bez obzira na dopunsko osiguranje. neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.....pozdrav svima


Ovih 15 kn participacije ti je naplaćeno jer nemaš dopunsko. To je samo za klomifen, a zamisli za veće stvari.

*mayica01* žao mi je! Drži se, idemo dalje!
Puse svima!

----------


## laky

*http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni**)*

----------


## dani82

*Mayice* e ma baš mi je žao  :Love:  .... nekako sam se nadala da će se tvoja borba završit... sada uživaj u proljeći i u ljetu a onda u nove pobjede  :Kiss: 

Cure *P I Š I T E* ministru, nitko se neće izborit na za nas, morat ćemo same... a kada to napravite prijavite se na temi: *Svi oni koji idu van neka se jave ministru (ne samo oni)* da znamo koliko nas ima, ne morate tamo stavit svoje pismo, samo se javite da ste ga poslale.

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* ja stvarno nikad nisam platila ni kune za lijekove, znači ni za klomifene ni za utriće, a dopunsko osiguranje nemam.
P.S. ... bliži nam se 29.03.  :Smile:

----------

